# Langeland 2015



## hardy (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Langeland- Freaks,

bevor hier aus Unterforen eine Verschieberei stattfindet, werde ich mal hier für die treue Gemeinde der langen Insel eröffnen.
Auf ein Neues!


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



hardy schrieb:


> Hallo Langeland- Freaks,
> 
> bevor hier aus Unterforen eine Verschieberei stattfindet, werde ich mal hier für die treue Gemeinde der langen Insel eröffnen.
> Auf ein Neues!


Sehr Gut

Allen Insel und Angelverrückten ein Frohes Neues Jahr.#h

Viel Spaß und Fortune bei den wohl schönsten Hobby der Welt , den Meeresangeln#::a
Gruß aus Hofgeismar der Hessentagsstadt 2015. Rudolf


----------



## dorsch*thomas (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Auch von den Langelandanglern aus Willebadessen einen guten Rutsch ins Angeljahr 2015!! Ab morgen fängt der 169 Tage Countdown endlich an. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich schließe mich den Wünschen an. Allen Anglern einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute für 2015! Allen Langelandfahrern wenig Wind und schöne Fische 

 Nur noch 130 Tage....


----------



## Vareler Holger (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Von mir hier an dieser Stelle auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2015. Allen Langeland-Freaks ein Erfolgreiches Jahr gute Fänge und wenig Wind.
Wir sind 2015 am 12 September oben. Dauert halt noch ein wenig.

Gruß aus Varel


----------



## Multe (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

*Euch ALLEN ebenfalls einen GUTEN RUTSCH und ein fischreiches 2015*.
Von meiner Seite habe ich das alte Jahr in DK gerade im Moment sehr erfolgreich abgeschlossen - mit 5 sehr schönen silberblanken Mefos und einem Lachs. Einige kleine Mefos und gefärbte Fische durften natürlich im Wasser bleiben. Ich hatte in nur 3 Std. etwa 30 Kontakte mit Fisch.
Gruß Multe


----------



## hardy (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ein dickes PETRI! Genau das würde ich ja auch mal machen, aber 900 km ist dann doch etwas weit. So reicht es nur zum Sommerurlaub.
Allen einen *guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr *und vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf dem Wasser ...


----------



## dorsch*thomas (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Allen LL Fans ein frohes, fischreiches neues Jahr. Walter, da hat es Neptun ja noch mal gut mit dir gemeint, war bestimmt die Belohnung für die vielen Tipps die du uns immer gibst!  Gruß Thomas


----------



## Vareler Holger (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ein frohes neues Jahr und dir Walter ein dickes Petri. Hast ja gleich wieder ein vorgelegt. 
Gruß Holger


----------



## Maulwurf (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke an Walter und Holger für den Tip!


----------



## Stefan W. (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wünsche allen ein frohes und fischreiches Jahr 2015!
@ Multe. Das doch mal nen Jahresabachluß. Auf LL?


----------



## Multe (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Wünsche allen ein frohes und fischreiches Jahr 2015!
> @ Multe. Das doch mal nen Jahresabachluß. Auf LL?



hej Stefan - nein - ich bin zur Zeit auf Møn.


----------



## carlsberg (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Auch ich wünsche ALLEN ein Frohes neues Jahr . Natürlich  auch ein erfolgreiches Angel Jahr. Wir haben auch schon gebucht ab 1.8 sind wir auch mit dabei.


----------



## SFVNOR (4. Januar 2015)

Moin Moin und happy new year,

 Gibt es eigentlich Fotos von dem neuen Fischimbiss in Spodsbjerg und wie soll die neue Herberge im alten Lotsenhaus aussehen ? 
 Könnte es ja selber sehen bin aber erst im Juni und dann wieder September auf LL.

 Danke für eine Info.

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Multe (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej Stefan, ich werde mit Klaus einmal tel. damit er ein Bild vom Imbiss auf seine Seite stellt. http://www.kutterfiskspodsbjerg.dk/412606348
Mit genauen Angaben, wie die neue "Herberge" im alten Lotsenhaus aussehen soll wirst du auch noch etwas warten müssen. Sobald ich näheres erfahre, werde ich es natürlich hier posten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Noch 124 Tage und ich habe jetzt schon einmal meine Angelkiste überprüft. Die Nervosität steigt. Wohin bloß noch? Die Seekarte habe ich auch fast leer gelesen ;-)

 Bin dieses Mal in Spodsbjerg und bin gespannt, was mich erwartet. Ach, wenn es doch bloß schon losgehen würde...


----------



## dorsch*thomas (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Noch 124 Tage und ich habe jetzt schon einmal meine Angelkiste überprüft. Die Nervosität steigt. Wohin bloß noch? Die Seekarte habe ich auch fast leer gelesen ;-)
> 
> Bin dieses Mal in Spodsbjerg und bin gespannt, was mich erwartet. Ach, wenn es doch bloß schon losgehen würde...



Hallo Fisherbandit1000, ich glaube mit der Nervosität geht es allen LL Anglern wie dir. Erst das Monate lange warten, dann ist man endlich vor Ort und dann auch leider wieder ganz schnell zu Hause. In den letzten Jahren lief es im Mai eigentlich immer recht gut von Spodsbjerg aus. Wir waren die letzten 5 Jahre im Mai in Spodsbjerg und immer voll zufrieden. Dazu kommt noch, das wir im Mai immer sehr wenige Ausfalltage bezüglich zu viel Wind hatten. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stulle (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich werde morgen das este mal dieses jahr hochfahren und nachsehen was die Küsten dorsche so treiben. Ich hoffe ich hab dann was zu berichten und nicht nur sturm


----------



## Multe (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Damit ihr etwas "ruhiger" werdet könnt ihr das hier noch einmal anschauen - dann vergeht die Zeit bis LL viel schneller.:q:q:q#6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l24NmRhngBg


----------



## Stulle (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

 noch heiß machen die Leute.  Weist du ob ich morgen nachmittag Würmer beim Angelcentrum bekomme? Sonnst müssen wir welche importieren


----------



## Multe (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

ruf doch bei Thomas einmal an. Sonst kannst du ja gekochte Garnelen benutzen - das geht auch sehr gut.
Probier es aber auch einmal mit der Spinnrute mit Schwarz/rotem Spöket.
Viel Glück.


----------



## Stulle (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ja mach ich ich wollte nur sicher gehen da nicht Leute beim Frühstück zu stören. Spöket sind gerade erst wieder welche in die Kiste umgesiedelt worden. Aber ich befürchte das an manchen tagen zu viel wind herrscht. Und nur das brandeln bleibt


----------



## Multe (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

auf der Ostseite müsste es mit Spinnfischen doch klappen.


----------



## Zanderdieb (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Frohes Neues Jahr aus dem Siegerland. Wir sind auch schon ganz heiß auf unseren 1ten Langeland Angeltag im April. Wir haben uns dieses Jahr das 1te mal für unseren Wohnwagen ein Jahresplatz genommen und wollen Langeland mal 1 Jahr zu verschiedenen Jahreszeiten beangeln. Neue Angeln sind schon gekauft, ein paar Angelköder und eine neue Wathose(für kalte Tage) bestellt. Jetzt heißt es nur noch die Tage zählen. Allen Angelkollegen ein dickes Petrie Heil für dieses Jahr. 

LG
Zanderdieb(Karsten)


----------



## Stulle (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Soo wir sind gerade an Neumünster vorbei. Mindestens 3 tage LL liegen vor uns  ich hoffe es giebt etwas zu berichten wenn wir zurück sind.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Soo wir sind gerade an Neumünster vorbei. Mindestens 3 tage LL liegen vor uns  ich hoffe es giebt etwas zu berichten wenn wir zurück sind.


Du Glücklicher
Schaue mir die insel 2-3mal über die Web Cams an :cund lechze nach den ersten KONTAKT . Ist jedesmal als wenn man an ein Stromkabel faßt.|uhoh: viel Fortune beim Fischen und Genieße die Zeit.
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Waldemar S. (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Zusammen. Werde dieses Jahr zum geschätzten 20. mal auf die Insel fahren, aber schon ende März.War sonst immer um ende April/ anfang Mai in Hov auf Meerforellen unterwegs. Letztes Jahr ist das man schief gegangen(3Angler, drei Mefos in einer Woche ), gerettet hat uns der letzte Abend auf Dorsch vom Ufer aus in Gulstav. Ich überlege nun mal ne Hütte in Bagenkop zu nehmen. Kann mir jemand was zum Thema Mefos in dem Zeitraum im Bereich Versteregn/und insbesondere auf der Strecke Bagenkop bis Gulstav was sagen?
Ich weiß man sagt Gulstav und Mefo geht immer, ich hab aber schon quasi auf der ganzen Insel welche gefangen nur da nicht...
Danke euch


----------



## Multe (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Waldemar, für mich ist die Südspitze ( Gulstav ) eine der schlechtesten Stellen der Insel. 
Gerade im März gibt es sehr viel bessere Stellen um große Mefos zu fangen. In dieser Zeit bevorzugen die Silberlinge nämlich sehr viel flacheres Wasser. 
Im letzten März hatte ich z.B. an einem Nachmittag 8 schöne große Mefos im flachen Wasser und auch an den anderen Tagen lief es , sogar bei auflandigem Wind sehr gut. 
Nimmst du ein Haus in Bagenkop hast du halt immer sehr große Anfahrtswege wenn die Fische rund um Botofte oder lille Copenhagen beissen. Ich wohne immer in der Mitte der Insel, denn von hier ist man schneller am Fisch.
Du solltest am 29. März beim 9. DAM Meeres - Event mit den bekannten Mefo - Spezialisten Jørgen Flindt teilnehmen, denn schon bei dem Workshop im Angelcentrum kannst du sehr viel lernen. Danach geht es an die fängigsten Plätze der Insel und du siehst die Köder und Montagen womit die "Profis" ihre Fische fangen.
Jetzt kann man leider nocht nicht genau sagen wo sich die Fische im März "rumtreiben" - das hängt von der Härte des Winters ab - aber bestimmt im flachen Wasser und event. direkt unter der Rutenspitze. Viele Mefoangler " überlaufen" nämlich mit der Wathose das Fressrevier der Mefos. Viele Fische fing ich im letzten März keine 5m von der Wasserkante.


----------



## Multe (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

noch etwas  zum "anheizen"  - auf holländisch.
Wird in den nächsten Tagen auch auf deutsch zu lesen sein.
http://www.scandic-mediagroup.nl/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Langeland-augustus-2014-26-11-2014.pdf


----------



## Vareler Holger (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> noch etwas  zum "anheizen"  - auf holländisch.
> Wird in den nächsten Tagen auch auf deutsch zu lesen sein.
> http://www.scandic-mediagroup.nl/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Langeland-augustus-2014-26-11-2014.pdf



Hej Walter da denk mal dran würde mich Interessieren was da steht einiges kann man ja lesen alles wäre besser. |kopfkrat


----------



## Kunde (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Multe da stimme ich dir zu, südspitze kommt bei mir erst ab ende mai in frage außer ich will dorsch fangen 
War jetzt schon sehr oft auf langeland aber von lille kopenhagen hab ich noch nichts gehört? Wo liegt das?

Gruß
Kunde


----------



## Waldemar S. (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Multe, danke für die schnelle Antwort!  
Na dann werd ich mich doch mal nördlicher orientieren und eine Exkursion in den Süden zu den Dorschen machen. Der Tipp mit dem 29.3 klingt auch spannend, das werde ich anpeilen wenn man schon mal da ist. 
Gruß Waldemar


----------



## Multe (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Waldemar, diese DVD musst du sehen.
http://www.wideopen.dk/webshop/havorredens-hemmeligheder-5/
schau dir einmal den Trailer an.
Gruß Multe


----------



## merlyn (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen, wie sind ab dem 18 .4 eine Woche mit dem Boot auf LL könnt Ihr uns Tipps geben welche Pilker/ Hersteller / größe  und Farben wir uns besorgen sollen.... im voraus vielen Dank
Gruß Micha


----------



## MS aus G (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@merlyn,
 ich glaube, das Du schon etwas genauer beschreiben musst, wo ihr Euer Boot habt und was ihr vor habt?!? Es kann Dir bestimmt niemand sagen, kauf dies oder das in der und der Farbe...., dann fängst Du so und so viel!!! 

 Am besten ist es, wenn kein Tackle vorhanden ist, sich vor Ort in den bekannten Läden zu informieren, denn es hängt sehr viel von den Gegebenheiten vor Ort ab!!! In welcher Tiefe stehen die Dorsche, was fressen sie, wie ist der Wind, die Strömung, die Drift,...! Läuft der Pilker momentan, oder doch lieber Gummifisch?!? Ich halte es nicht für ratsam, sich schon vorher mit evtl. nicht brauchbaren Sachen einzudecken, die man dann nicht braucht. 

 Ferner kommt noch hinzu in welchen Tiefen wollt ihr überhaupt Fischen?!? Denn zu dieser Jahreszeit ist es bestimmt auch noch möglich im flachen Wasser zu fischen. Was dann dazu führt, das ihr von ca. 30gr - 150gr alles kaufen müsstet um alles abzudecken. Da könnte die Ausrüstung dann teurer sein als der eigentliche Urlaub. Was für Ruten sind z.B. vorhanden, bzw. was meiner Meinung nach auch sehr wichtig ist, was für Schnur hast Du auf deinen Rollen?!? Denn je dicker die Schnur desto mehr Gewicht muss an die Rute!!!

 Wenn Du die Infos zusammen hast versuch es noch einmal. Dann kann dir bestimmt jemand weiterhelfen. Ich leider nicht, da ich ausschließlich mit Gummifischen unterwegs bin. Du solltest aber auch nicht vergessen dir ein paar Beifänger zurecht zu machen, denn die kann man dann auch mal nur mit Gewicht fischen, was auch sehr erfolgreich sein kann!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## merlyn (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Mario,
dank dir für die schnelle Antwort, allso unser Haus und Boot wird in  Spodsbjerg stehen und zu großen Teil wollen wir auf Dorsch pilkern. In welchen Tiefen weiß ich nun auch nicht da wir uns vor Ort auf die Gegebenheiten anpassen werden. 
Auf unseren Rollen haben wir  geflochtene Schnur der Größe 0,17 /  0,20 desweiteren knüpfen wir jedes WE unsere Vorfächer für die Beifängermontagen.
Der Gedanke der Nachfrage "Welche Pilker Hersteller Farbe eve. Größe" war aus dem Grund, dass wenn wir ein paar fänige Modelle wissen die vielleicht im Vorfeld günstig erwerben können..........

Gruß Micha


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Micha,

viele LL Fahrer fischen in meinen Augen zu schwer. Ich habe auf LL bisher maximal mit 150g gefischt. Letztes Jahr haben wir mit max. 100g gefischt. 

Die gängigsten Pilker in rot/schwarz, gelb/orange und blau/silber in verschiedenen Größen ist meistens ausreichend. Ich würde auf jeden Fall genug Material einplanen, da die Preise auf LL doch deutlich über unseren liegen. Dafür kaufen wir unsere Lebensmittel auf der Insel . Beifänger habe ich auch immer ausreichend in rot, schwarz/rot und schwarz dabei. Wir nehmen auch immer eine große Anzahl an Wattis mit. Beste Erfolge hatte ich mit einer Spinnrute mit GuFi.

Fangtiefen jetzt schon zu benennen ist vermutlich schwierig, da wir nicht wissen, ob noch ein Winter kommt. Grundsätzlich würde ich es im Frühjahr eher flach (7m-10m) versuchen. Da in Spodsbjerg jedoch alle Wassertiefen schnell erreichbar sind, heißt es entweder vor Ort fragen, andere Boote beobachten oder probieren- was mir am meisten Spaß macht...


----------



## MS aus G (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Micha,
 da hat sich aber der Fehlerteufel ganz nett eingeschlichen!!! Bitte berichte dann mal, was Du auf die gängigen "Piler" so gefangen hast!

 Ansonsten bin ich aber auch der Meinung von Fisherbandit, das oft zu schwer geangelt wird. Ich würde auch die Gummifische favorisieren. Sind allerdings gut Heringe da, sollten "Pilker" evtl. solo gefischt gute Erfolge bringen. Zu den tiefen solltet Ihr euch vor Ort die nötigen Infos einholen!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> da hat sich aber der Fehlerteufel ganz nett eingeschlichen!!! Bitte berichte dann mal, was Du auf die gängigen "Piler" so gefangen hast!


 
 |supergri|supergri|supergri

 Korrigiert, danke...|rolleyes


----------



## Stulle (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Tag 1 05.01.15
Nach gefühlt 6 Stunden Anfahrt sind wir endlich in Lunden angekommen. Die Ruten werden aufgebaut und das ganze ans Wasser geschleppt. 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/08/c71b17abd4e2f927cbb06b275421cecf.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/08/af7d442a4caaae71c18c0c039384e5e2.jpg

Bis Sonnenuntergang fing Vaddern ne 30er Flunder und nen 40er Dorsch so hätte es weitergehen können, tat es aber nicht. Mit Sonnenuntergang kamen die kleinen Dorsche und wir mussten auf 8/0 Kreishaken umsteigen da alles andere grundsätzlich geschluckt wurde. So erarbeiteten wir uns noch einen brauchbaren Fang an Dorschen und 2 Klischen die es geschafft hatten sich auf die haken zu würgen. 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/08/3f2152bfce85cc3c5b4349b129b65a15.jpg

Tag 2 06.01.15
Dimesodde 
Wie angekündigt hat der Wind auf Süd gedreht unseren Plan in Gulstav zu Angeln geben wir schnell auf. Brandung über einen Meter und schneidender eiskalter Wind sind uns zu viel. Also wie in solchen Fällen üblich rüber nach Dimesodde. 

Arschkalt hier.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/08/f1a44cf148193abf8ddeec71a514bd00.jpg


Aber in der Nacht kommen immer wieder Dorsche bis 55cm durch 5/0 Kreishaken werden von den Untermaßigen geschluckt 8/0 gehen gerade so. Wir fangen ganz gut, aber ich bin nicht hart genug für diese Temperaturen.  Alles in allem ein erfolgreicher Tag. 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/08/bad933a19a1c058db997b2db6944b8e5.jpg

Die Nacht verbringen wir in Ristinge da haben morgens genug platz zum Schlachten und der Generator steht weit weck.

Tag 3 07.01.15 
Morgens in Ristinge 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/08/7a44122d72a91a0903be210810027733.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/08/e4400e52cc2dea3ae30128d06a477351.jpg

Beim Frühstück beschließen wir Tagsüber in Illebølle auf Platte zu angeln, danach werden die Fische versorgt

 http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/08/eda833280803d428ceb65b6ce9346ae6.jpg

und einige Vorräte aufgefüllt ( Würmer, Benzin und Dänischer Kuchen

Sieht nich so aus wie beschrieben aber nicht schlecht.


http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/08/3086cd3fe17e50a4f923aedd3f275ca3.jpg

Nichts null Garnichts, Schweine flach hier die angepriesene Sandbank hat sich verlagert und dabei ein altes Netz eingespült in dem ich ein Haken abreiße. Naja das wetter ist schön gehen wir halt nach Gulstav, leichter Südwest wind, da sollte was laufen.

Nachmittag

"Leichter Wind" am ..... Brandeln wäre möglich aber halte ich das aus ??? Kelsnor ist auch noch ne Möglichkeit. 

10 min später

Neeeeee hier ist ja noch schlimmer als in Gulstav, aber hier muss ich öfter her. 

5min später 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/08/ae0c974a31b715ef50c6c76246693f18.jpg

Nagut aufbauen hat etwas länger gedauert aber wir sind wieder in Lunden. Tagsüber keine Bisse aber hier lässt es sich aushalten.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/08/117268f9b6090fc1087a9d0c96df7193.jpg

In der Nacht beißen ein paar Dorsche und eine Flunder aber nur auf maximale Wurfweite und eigentlich nur bei Vaddern [emoji29]. Wir beschließen heute noch nach Nyborg zu fahren ab morgen Abend wird das Wetter furchtbar und wo wenn nicht da kann man tagsüber noch platte bekommen?

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/08/4d7fda763e78c9db173e45cc8d86a73d.jpg

Tag 4 08.01.15
Nyborg
Die Nacht war stürmisch und der Morgen verregnet, als der regen kurz aufhörte machten wir uns ans Wasser, sieht vielversprechend aus.

Vormittag 2 gute Klischen sind raus gekommen, der regen leider auch wieder aber wir geben alles.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/08/6128387f599171bf1355fd8c9ded01a7.jpg

Mittag keine Bisse mehr und der Wind läßt auch nich nach so das wir die idee nachts unter der Brücke zu angeln aufgeben und lieber heute abend als morgen früh Zuhause sind. 

Im großen und ganzen für Anfang Januar ne richtig gute Tour. Nur auf Plattfische zu hoffen war Schwachsinn, naja Ostern kommt bestimmt. [emoji1]


----------



## Dorschkopp7 (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Schöner Bericht und Bilder #6 mehr davon |good:


----------



## MS aus G (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Sehr schöner Bericht und ein dickes Petri zum erfolgreichen Start ins Jahr 2015!!! So kann es doch weitergehen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## merlyn (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Fisherbandit1000
vielen Dank für deine Tipps das hilft uns auf alle Fälle schonmal weiter

Gruß Micha


----------



## Multe (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Stulle, war doch schon ein sehr guter Anfang.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Tag 1 05.01.15
> Nach gefühlt 6 Stunden Anfahrt sind wir endlich in Lunden angekommen. Die Ruten werden aufgebaut und das ganze ans Wasser geschleppt.
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/08/c71b17abd4e2f927cbb06b275421cecf.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/08/af7d442a4caaae71c18c0c039384e5e2.jpg
> 
> ...


Super Bericht#6
Jetzt ists noch schwerer auszuhalten bis zum nächsten Trip :c
Lunden meine Lieblingsstelle seit 1987 . Läuft immer#:.
Na vieleicht klappts ja im März wenn ich schnell Regeneriere
Dir weiterhin viel Fortnun und Freude an unser allen Lieblingsinsel
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## dorsch*thomas (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



merlyn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wie sind ab dem 18 .4 eine Woche mit dem Boot auf LL könnt Ihr uns Tipps geben welche Pilker/ Hersteller / größe und Farben wir uns besorgen sollen.... im voraus vielen Dank
> Gruß Micha



Hallo Micha, also ich kann dir den Kieler Blitz Modell Kiel Farbe 01 ( orange, gold, silber ) empfehlen. Gewicht 50-125gr. je nach Strömung. Bei den Gummifischen sind wir  mit Kopyto 4L in den Farben rot/glitter/schwarz , sowie orange/schwarz/glitter erfolgreich gewesen. Als Beifänger kann ich dir den Dreierschwanz von Blitzpilker in der Farbe Pink ans Herz legen. Den gibt es bei Thomas im Angelcentrum Langeland in Spodsbjerg. Wünsche viel Erfolg .  Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stulle (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

|supergri Danke war nicht schlecht der trip nur ich brauch wärmere Klamotten dann kann der nächste richtig gut werden :m


----------



## merlyn (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Thomas,
recht herzlichen Dank, den Kieler blitz hat ich eh schon auf dem Schirm wollte aber erst mitbekommen dass  jemand damit dort schon positive Erfahrungengen damit gemacht hat.......
schönes WE

Gruß Micha


----------



## Multe (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ab Montag, den *12.01. 2015 bis weit in den Oktober* rein, wird die Brücke über den *Siøsund *renoviert. 
Deshalb müssen wir leider mit erheblichen Verzögerungen bei der An - bzw. Abreise rechnen. Speziell in der Hauptferienzeit - natürlich auch an Ostern - wird sich das stark auswirken.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Ab Montag, den *12.01. 2015 bis weit in den Oktober* rein, wird die Brücke über den *Siøsund *renoviert.
> Deshalb müssen wir leider mit erheblichen Verzögerungen bei der An - bzw. Abreise rechnen. Speziell in der Hauptferienzeit - natürlich auch an Ostern - wird sich das stark auswirken.



Hallo Walter, zum Glück müssen wir sie ja nur bei An- und Abreise überqueren. Stell dir vor, wir müssten täglich rüber um an Nikolaj´s  Boote zu kommen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

da hättest du die Ar...karte gezogen Ich habe es an einem Samstag mal erlebt ( arbeiten an der Svendborgsundbrücke ) das die Autos bis in Rudkøbing standen - Verspätung - über 3 Std.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ Stulle. Hallo Stulle, das sind ja tolle Fotos. Ich glaube , bei dem beißenden Wind hätten wir es auch nicht lange ausgehalten. Wir fahren, da wir ausschließlich Bootsangler sind, lieber zu der wärmeren Jahreszeit. Einen haben wir dabei, der friert selbst bei 20° und Sonne. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stulle (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

im moment sollte man mit dem boot auch ganz gut fangen die fischer waren nie weit weck vom ufer und die dorsche wahren am meinem wurflimit. (ich binn aber auch kein guter Werfer). Nur mit dem wind muss man glück haben, und sich dick anziehen |krank:


----------



## Multe (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

aktuell können im Moment die Brandungsbleie "segeln". Gerade wurden Windböen zwischen 22-24 m/sek. gemessen


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



merlyn schrieb:


> Hey Thomas,
> recht herzlichen Dank, den Kieler blitz hat ich eh schon auf dem Schirm wollte aber erst mitbekommen dass  jemand damit dort schon positive Erfahrungengen damit gemacht hat.......
> schönes WE
> 
> Gruß Micha


Hallo Micha 
Über 80% meiner Fänge mache ich mit den Kieler Pilk.(die schlanke Form nicht die dickere Koflastige). Steht Hering oder Stint auf den Speiseplan ist blau-silber sehr Gut.|bigeyes Sind Krebse angesagt ist gelb-rot-orange Super oder Twister doppelschwanz schwarz -rot- an dementsprechenden Kopf angesagt.|bigeyes Pilkgewichte 50 bis 200g.reichen völlig aus .Twister köpfe bis 40 bis 350g Doppelschwanz ist 10 oder 12 cm .öfters bei Ebay schauen hats manchmal für kleines Geld . Meine letzten 12er sind 45cent das Stück gewesen.|kopfkrat Ich fische immer die Aufdrift auch im tiefen Wasser 80m rauswerfen , absinken lassen und dann schön beizupfen. wähle das Gewicht so gering das der Pilk runterkommt aber nicht fällt wie ein Stein . Übrigens fische ich NIE mit Beifänger. Hoffe konnte dir ein wenig Helfen .  Gruß aus der Hessentagsstadt 2015 Hofgeismar  Rudolf|wavey:


----------



## SFVNOR (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> da hättest du die Ar...karte gezogen Ich habe es an einem Samstag mal erlebt ( arbeiten an der Svendborgsundbrücke ) das die Autos bis in Rudkøbing standen - Verspätung - über 3 Std.



Moin Moin,

 Da hilft wohl nur sehr frühes anreisen am SA und vielleicht frühes abreisen, vielleicht schon am Freitag. Das Boot muss ja eh schon am Freitag zurück und das Haus am SA frühzeitig verlassen werden.
 So mache ich es schon seit Jahren und die A7 ab DE ist auch noch nicht verstopft.

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



merlyn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wie sind ab dem 18 .4 eine Woche mit dem Boot auf LL könnt Ihr uns Tipps geben welche Pilker/ Hersteller / größe und Farben wir uns besorgen sollen.... im voraus vielen Dank
> Gruß Micha


 
Moin merlyn,

schau mal ob du sowas in der "Fabrrichtung" bekommst. Gewichte, da würde ich so 50 - 150Gr nehmen.
Aber bestimmt habe andere Kollegen da auch andere Erfahrungen gemacht  Orange-Rot z. B. sollte aber auch gut laufen #6


----------



## SFVNOR (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin merlyn,
> 
> schau mal ob du sowas in der "Fabrrichtung" bekommst. Gewichte, da würde ich so 50 - 150Gr nehmen.
> Aber bestimmt habe andere Kollegen da auch andere Erfahrungen gemacht  Orange-Rot z. B. sollte aber auch gut laufen #6



Die Richtung stimmt aber ganz ehrlich mit 50 Gr im LL-Belt und dann vom Boot ist meiner Erfahrung nach ein sinnloses Unterfangen auch wenn Ententeich angesagt ist. Es mag im Flachwasser noch klappen aber dann ?

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Multe (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



merlyn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wie sind ab dem 18 .4 eine Woche mit dem Boot auf LL könnt Ihr uns Tipps geben welche Pilker/ Hersteller / größe  und Farben wir uns besorgen sollen.... im voraus vielen Dank
> Gruß Micha



hej merlyn, hier siehst du die neuen  superfängigen Farben von BLITZ - Pilker.:vik: Pilker fische ich nur mit 100gr. - reicht das nicht, dann nehme ich schwere Jigköpfe.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> hej merlyn, hier siehst du die neuen  superfängigen Farben von BLITZ - Pilker.:vik: Pilker fische ich nur mit 100gr. - reicht das nicht, dann nehme ich schwere Jigköpfe.


Hallo Walter
der dritte von links letztes Bild.die Form habe ich in blau-silber , orange-silber und gelb rot-orange.von 50bis 200 g   läuft immer. aber auch ganz WICHTIG man  muß mit seinen Gerät eingefischt sein . Rute ,Rolle , Schnur und Pilk mußt du als Einheit fühlen . Schon ein anderer Pilk oder Schnur kann einen überhaupt nicht liegen . ABER WEM SAGE ICH DAS . 
Gruß aus der Hessentagsstadt 2015 Hofgeismar Rudolf


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Die Richtung stimmt aber ganz ehrlich mit 50 Gr im LL-Belt und dann vom Boot ist meiner Erfahrung nach ein sinnloses Unterfangen auch wenn Ententeich angesagt ist. Es mag im Flachwasser noch klappen aber dann ?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Stefan


Gerade wenn die Dörschlein nicht wollen ist selbst im 20m Wasser ein 65 oder 50g Pilker (Natürlich bei geringer Drift) immer erfolgreicher als die dicken Klötze. Achte mal drauf wenn die dicken und dann noch Christbäume dran reinkommen mit 0 und die leichten mit Wanne voll . Geht uns schon seit 30 Jahren so. Letztendlich muß aber jeder mit seinen Gerät zurechtkommen . 
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Aalgaudi (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin liebe Sportfischer,

ich fahre dieses Jahr das erste Mal außerhalb der heimischen Gewässer zum Angeln. Und zwar nach Langeland.
Ich habe zwar ein paar stabilere Ruten für die Weser / Nordsee, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das langt (bis 200g / 2,40m).
Ich würde mich daher über ein paar Einkaufstips von euch freuen.

Wir wollen im Sommer zum Zielort reisen und von dort mit dem Boot aufs Wasser.

Was für Ruten (Wurfgewicht / Länge), Rollen, Schnüre (Stärke, mono oder geflochten) und Köder würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?
Ich wollte lieber schon am Anfang des Jahres einkaufen, da die Preise noch etwas weiter unten liegen. Zumindest Online ^^
Wie gesagt, ich blutiger Anfänger beim Meeresangeln.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> hej merlyn, hier siehst du die neuen superfängigen Farben von BLITZ - Pilker.:vik: Pilker fische ich nur mit 100gr. - reicht das nicht, dann nehme ich schwere Jigköpfe.



Hallo Walter, sind die neuen Farben schon bei Händlern erhältlich? Besonders die erste von links würde mich interessieren. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej Thomas, da wirst du leider noch ein paar Tage warten müssen.
Gruss Walter


----------



## dorsch*thomas (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Walter, gib mir bitte bescheid, wenn sie erhältlich sind. Danke im voraus Thomas


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Gerade wenn die Dörschlein nicht wollen ist selbst im 20m Wasser ein 65 oder 50g Pilker (Natürlich bei geringer Drift) immer erfolgreicher als die dicken Klötze. Achte mal drauf wenn die dicken und dann noch Christbäume dran reinkommen mit 0 und die leichten mit Wanne voll . Geht uns schon seit 30 Jahren so. Letztendlich muß aber jeder mit seinen Gerät zurechtkommen .
> Gruß Rudolf


 

Moin Rudolf,
so sehe ich das auch. Die geringeren Gewichte kann man effektvoller oder verführerischer führen, was manchmal wirklich entscheidend sein kann. Auch wenn es sich einige Kollegen nicht vorstellen können, so fängt man mit geringeren Ködergewichten oft mehr, wobei dann die Abstimmung zwischen Rute, Schnur und Köder stimmen muss . Dann noch die richtigen Farben, z.B. ein Rot / Orange wenn sich die Krebse häuten, kann schon die "halbe Miete" sein. 
Kleine verführerische "Single-Pilker" ohne Beifänger sind meiner Meinung nach sehr effektiv #6


----------



## spodsbjerg (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Aalgaudi schrieb:


> Moin liebe Sportfischer,
> 
> ich fahre dieses Jahr das erste Mal außerhalb der heimischen Gewässer zum Angeln. Und zwar nach Langeland.
> Ich habe zwar ein paar stabilere Ruten für die Weser / Nordsee, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das langt (bis 200g / 2,40m).
> ...


 
Hallo Aalgaudi,
für den Anfang würde ich eine Spinnrute 3,00m, ca.80gr Wurfgewicht,
eine Rolle 3000er Größe mit 0,12 - 0,14er geflochtene,
0,70er Mono als Vorfachschnur,
ein paar gute Wirbel z.B. von Solvik,
Pilker von 70 - 250 gr,
Jigköpfe von 50-150gr sowie Gummifische von 10-20cm einpacken.
Alles in einpaar farben und du solltest erst einmal klar kommen.
Ich selbst fische mit Pilkern bis 300Gramm und jigköpfen bis 420!!!! Gramm. Je nach Drift, Ströhmung und Wassertiefe haben auch diese Gewichte teilweise ihr berechtigung und wir fangen sehr gut damit.
Anraten würde ich dir noch einen großen Kescher und eine eigene automatische Rettungsweste da diese doch viel angenehmer zu tragen sind.
Weiß micht wann du im Sommer fährst.......wir sind vom 
18.7 -1.8 wieder zum fischen in Spodsbjerg.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Aalgaudi (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@spodsbjerg

vielen Dank für die Infos #6

Ich fahre am 01.08 für eine Woche. Hoffe ich habe meinen Spaß an der Meeresangelei.
Wie gesagt, ich habe vorher nur in heimischen Gewässern überwiegend das Posenangeln betrieben ^^

Hier hoffe ich auf schöne große Fische die ordentlich "rabatz" machen |supergri
Der Spaß liegt bei mir ganz klar im Vordergrund und nicht das kiloweise Fischfangen. Wobei ich das ein oder andere Stück Fisch nicht missen möchte.

Habt ihr vll. noch ein paar Tips zur Kleidung. Steht ihr im Hochsommer in kurzer Hose aufm Boot oder immer mit wetterfester Klamotte ?
Klar ist das wetterabhängig, aber vll. sollte der Regenkombi ein MUSS sein ?


----------



## spodsbjerg (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Auf jeden Fall ist es natürlich erst einmal dem Wetter geschuldet was wir anziehen aber ne warme Jacke sollte schon für jeden im Boot sein . Im letzten Jahr haben wir fast nur in kurzer Hose und T-Shirt gefischt weil es wirklich extrem warm war. Wichtig! Holt euch vor jeder Fahrt den aktuellen Wetterbericht. Wenn der Wind auffrischt kann es ruck zuck sehr unangenehm werden und da ihr ja wohl noch "keine Erfahrung" im Bootsangeln habt so solltet ihr deshalb noch vorsichtiger sein. 
Gruß   Rolf


----------



## Stulle (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Aalgaudi schrieb:


> @spodsbjerg
> 
> vielen Dank für die Infos #6
> 
> ...


Die fische im belt machen erfahrungsgemäß mehr rabatz als ihre heimischen verwanten.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Rudolf,
> so sehe ich das auch. Die geringeren Gewichte kann man effektvoller oder verführerischer führen, was manchmal wirklich entscheidend sein kann. Auch wenn es sich einige Kollegen nicht vorstellen können, so fängt man mit geringeren Ködergewichten oft mehr, wobei dann die Abstimmung zwischen Rute, Schnur und Köder stimmen muss . Dann noch die richtigen Farben, z.B. ein Rot / Orange wenn sich die Krebse häuten, kann schon die "halbe Miete" sein.
> Kleine verführerische "Single-Pilker" ohne Beifänger sind meiner Meinung nach sehr effektiv #6


HalloRolf
deine Farben sind aufen Punkt ,Form auch, was dir fehlt ist blau silber der wenn SIE auf Hering oder Stint stehen TÖDLICH ist
Und meine bevorzugten Kugeltwister in 10 und 12cm
ansonsten scheinen wir von der Angelart die selbe Richtung zu haben 
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> HalloRolf
> deine Farben sind aufen Punkt ,Form auch, was dir fehlt ist blau silber der wenn SIE auf Hering oder Stint stehen TÖDLICH ist
> Und meine bevorzugten Kugeltwister in 10 und 12cm
> ansonsten scheinen wir von der Angelart die selbe Richtung zu haben
> Gruß Rudolf


 
#6...... jupp, hier die "Blauen (85Gr) ". Gibt's auch in blau/silber, hab im Moment leider kein Bild verfügbar......

auf das es bald wieder losgeht !!!! :vik:


----------



## dorsch*thomas (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> HalloRolf
> deine Farben sind aufen Punkt ,Form auch, was dir fehlt ist blau silber der wenn SIE auf Hering oder Stint stehen TÖDLICH ist
> Und meine bevorzugten Kugeltwister in 10 und 12cm
> ansonsten scheinen wir von der Angelart die selbe Richtung zu haben
> Gruß Rudolf



Hallo Rudolf, die Fotos kommen mir bekannt vor. Sind die Pilker bei Ebay in der Auktion?  Gruß Thomas


----------



## merlyn (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Multe/Walter Rudolf Thomas
Ich danke Euch für die rege Diskussion übers Material wir werden Eure Vorschläge und Tipps in unsere Urlaubsplanung aufnehmen

Gruß Micha


----------



## dorsch*thomas (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



merlyn schrieb:


> Hallo Multe/Walter Rudolf Thomas
> Ich danke Euch für die rege Diskussion übers Material wir werden Eure Vorschläge und Tipps in unsere Urlaubsplanung aufnehmen
> 
> Gruß Micha



Hallo Micha, schau dir die Berichte an, kurz bevor es bei dir losgeht. Da wirst du bestimmt noch einiges über aktuelle Köder, Farben, Tiefe und Fanggebiete erfahren. Gruß Thomas


----------



## TeichgrafOB (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo
Wie jedes Jahr verschlägt es mich auch in diesem Jahr wieder nach Langeland.
Leider ist mitte bis ende April beim Nikolaj nix mehr zu holen jetzt.
Habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich wie ich sonst ans angeln kommen kann?
Gibt es noch den Kutter oder hat der jetzt dicht gemacht?
Ich meine was gelesen zu haben in der Richtung..
Die Put and Takes auf Fünen kenn ich glaub ich alle..
Danke für die Tipps
Grüße
Felix


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir waren letztes Jahr in Lohals und waren mit Boot, Unterkunft und Fängen sehr zufrieden. Allerdings hat man natürlich längere Anfahrtswege zu den Fangplätzen. Wobei das in Spodsbjerg ja auch machbar ist, wenn man sich von der Masse absetzen will ;-)


----------



## Multe (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wie jedes Jahr verschlägt es mich auch in diesem Jahr wieder nach Langeland.
> Leider ist mitte bis ende April beim Nikolaj nix mehr zu holen jetzt.
> Habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich wie ich sonst ans angeln kommen kann?
> ...



hej Felix, wenn du schon alle P&T auf Fünen kennst, dann solltest du hier einen Tag fischen 
http://www.simonsputandtake.dk/
das ist bestimmt der beste ?&T den du je gesehen hast.
Solch große Fische sind an der Tagesordnung.


----------



## TeichgrafOB (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Felix, wenn du schon alle P&T auf Fünen kennst, dann solltest du hier einen Tag fischen
> http://www.simonsputandtake.dk/
> das ist bestimmt der beste ?&T den du je gesehen hast.
> Solch große Fische sind an der Tagesordnung.


Danke für den Tipp, das sieht ja nach her tollen Anlage aus!
Aber was mach ich denn jetzt in der Zeit mit meinen Dorschen?
So ganz ohne Boot war ich noch nie.. #c
Grüße
Felix


----------



## Multe (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Da warst du leider etwas zu spät dran mit buchen. Viele buchen schon ein Jahr vorher. 
Ich wurde schon im letzten Sommer nach den Terminen für *2016* ( ! ) gefragt. 
Vielleicht nimmt dich ja ein Boardie mit. 
Gruß Walter


----------



## TeichgrafOB (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich fahre seit 2004 nach LL und hab das immer selber gebucht auch für meine mitreisenden Kollegen.. Dieses Jahr hat sich zum ersten mal einer meiner 3 mitreisenden Angelkollegen darum kümmern sollen.. #t
Was lernen wir daraus!? |kopfkrat
Mal schauen wie man es noch retten kann..
Haus ist ja kein Thema..
Wie sieht es denn mit Brandung aus Mitte Ende April?
Und gibt es noch anderswo Boote?
Vll im Süden?
War immer nur beim Nikolaj, gab und gibt für mich nix besseres..
Der Mann ist echt Astrein..
Grüße


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Rudolf, die Fotos kommen mir bekannt vor. Sind die Pilker bei Ebay in der Auktion?  Gruß Thomas


Hallo Thomas 
sind sie  .meine habe ich aber in Bagenkop bei Ulf bekommen zum Ausverkaufspreis weil ja wohl Bleipilker nicht mehr im Angelladen verkauft werden sollen. Muß meinen Pilkerbestand (ca 150 Kieler) ablichten und Speichern. So ist es die schnellste Art gewesen um ein Bild reinzubekommen um die Form und Farbe (es fehlt gelb-rot-orage) zu übermitteln.Gut gesehen mein Gutster.
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 2004 nach LL und hab das immer selber gebucht auch für meine mitreisenden Kollegen.. Dieses Jahr hat sich zum ersten mal einer meiner 3 mitreisenden Angelkollegen darum kümmern sollen.. #t
> Was lernen wir daraus!? |kopfkrat
> Mal schauen wie man es noch retten kann..
> Haus ist ja kein Thema..
> ...


Hallo Felix
probiere es bei Morten  www.hausundboot.dk Ich habe im mai die Mön 27 aber es sind glaube ich noch Uttern und Raider verfügbar 
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallöle #h,

 nur mal so zur Info für die IBI Kunden...

 Ich wollte gestern die Kohle für das Boot überweisen und es gab Probleme mit dem BIC. Auf der Bestätigung von IBI steht als BIC SYBKDE22. Das ist auch für die Sydbank A/S grundsätzlich korrekt, aber beim Onlinebanking laut meiner Bank nicht ausreichend. Für die Filiale in Flensburg - also dort wo das Konto geführt wird - lautet der korrekte BIC laut Aussage meiner Bank *SYBKDE22XXX*. Hat damit auf jeden Fall funktioniert 

 Eventuell spart sich der Ein oder Andere mit dieser Info die Suche im WWW oder Gespräche mit seiner Bank |rolleyes.


----------



## SFVNOR (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hallo Felix
> probiere es bei Morten www.hausundboot.dk Ich habe im mai die Mön 27 aber es sind glaube ich noch Uttern und Raider verfügbar
> Gruß Rudolf



Hallo Felix,

 Vielleicht hat THF noch etwas frei. Torben hat Boote in Bukkemose (auf Trailer) und auch in Bagenkop (im Wasser). Zusätzlich sind auch Häuser in seinem Angebot.
www.thf.dk

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## 30mike (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



TeichgrafOB schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 2004 nach LL und hab das immer selber gebucht auch für meine mitreisenden Kollegen.. Dieses Jahr hat sich zum ersten mal einer meiner 3 mitreisenden Angelkollegen darum kümmern sollen.. #t
> Was lernen wir daraus!? |kopfkrat
> Mal schauen wie man es noch retten kann..
> Haus ist ja kein Thema..
> ...




Probiere doch mal [FONT=&quot]alexbootsverleih@gmail.com. 

Vielleicht hast Du ja Glück

Gruß
Sam[/FONT]


----------



## TeichgrafOB (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hammer!
Vielen Dank für die vielen vielen Hilfen!
Echt nett von euch!
Bin schon fleißig bei der Recherche..
:vik:#6


----------



## MS aus G (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Rudolf,
 meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch zu deinem 60. Geburtstag!!! 

 Viel Glück und noch mehr Gesundheit wünsche ich Dir!!!

 Grüße von der Weser aus G.
 Mario


----------



## dorsch*thomas (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ Rudolf  Auch von mir unbekannter weise alles Gute zum Geburtstag, vor allem Gesundheit! !!! Gruß Thomas


----------



## Laho (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Hallo Aalgaudi,
> für den Anfang würde ich eine Spinnrute 3,00m, ca.80gr Wurfgewicht,
> eine Rolle 3000er Größe mit 0,12 - 0,14er geflochtene,
> 0,70er Mono als Vorfachschnur,
> ...



Hallo Spodsbjerg,

ich will mir eine Inlinerrute zulegen. Was braucht man da für Langeland? Kannst Du mir da einen Tipp geben?

Ich sag schon mal Danke! Gruß Laho


----------



## Carptigers (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Penn TRQ 2,4m 20-30lbs
Penn Regiment 2,1m 30lbs
Daiwa Ninja 100-300g Länge variabel

Gruss Flo


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @Rudolf,
> meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch zu deinem 60. Geburtstag!!!
> 
> Viel Glück und noch mehr Gesundheit wünsche ich Dir!!!
> ...


Hallo Mario 
vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche ,vieleicht klappts ja mal das wir zum selben Zeitpunkt oben sind ,währe bestimmt für beide Seiten ein Gewinn #:
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> @ Rudolf  Auch von mir unbekannter weise alles Gute zum Geburtstag, vor allem Gesundheit! !!! Gruß Thomas


Hallo Thomas 
vielen Dank für deine Glückwünsche . Für dich dasselbe wie bei Mario vieleicht paßt es mal das man zum selben Zeitpunkt oben ist .
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## MS aus G (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Rudolf,
 wenn es bei Dir so bleibt, wie Du schon mal geschrieben hast, sehen wir uns auf jeden Fall. Habe vom 31.10. bis 14.11.15 gebucht. Haus und Boot in Bagenkop.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## skipp (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Juhuu... bald ist es soweit. Wir sind über die Ostertag wieder in Spodsbjerg. Mal sehe wie es dieses Jahr läuft, bin schon sehr gespannt...


----------



## SFVNOR (16. Januar 2015)

Moinsens,

Im Anhang ein Ausschnitt von der WEB-Cam in Spodsbjerg. Da sieht man an der Steinmole aufgeschlagenes Wasser. Mir ist es schon einmal aufgefallen und es ist nicht jeden Tag so.

Weiß jemand was es ist oder woher es kommt ? Eine Wassereinleitung/ Überlauf von wo auch immer ?

Bin einfach nur neugierig 

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Soweit ich informiert bin ist das Wasser aus den Entwässerungsgräben im Hinterland das abgepumpt wird.


----------



## spodsbjerg (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Laho schrieb:


> Hallo Spodsbjerg,
> 
> ich will mir eine Inlinerrute zulegen. Was braucht man da für Langeland? Kannst Du mir da einen Tipp geben?
> 
> Ich sag schon mal Danke! Gruß Laho


 
Hallo Laho, hast du schon einmal über mein Beratungshonorar nachgedacht?  Ich berate und du fängst? Ne ne!! Das läuft dieses Jahr anders :g. 
Ich schau mal bei Thomas im Angelcentrum ob er was da hat und melde mich dann. Spätestens wenn ich im Februar aus Spodsbjerg zurück bin sag ich dir bescheid |bla:. Bis dahin lass ich dich zappeln :vik:.


----------



## Ayu (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen! Bin hier neu auf Anglerboard und habe mich extra wegen dieser Gruppe angemeldet. War letztes Jahr im Juni zum ersten mal in Spodsbjerg und werde dieses Jahr wieder gehn. Bin total begeistert von der angelei da. Lieder kennen meine Kollegen nichts anderes wie Pilker. Ich persönlich bin ein gummifischfan! Was könnt ihr mir da Raten und mit welchen bleikopfgewichten? 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## spodsbjerg (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Ralf! Ersteinmal herzlich Willkommen im board. :m
Je nach Strömung, Wassertiefe und Wind ändern sich natürlich auch die benötigten Bleikopfgewichte. Wir haben immer Jigköpfe bis 300gr und Gewichte bis 500gr mit auf dem Boot und Köpfe bis 450gr und Gewichte bis 800gr im Haus mit dabei. Gummifische in verschiedenen Farben und Größen dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen. Welche zum Zeitpunkt eurer Tour laufen erfragt du am besten kurz vorher noch einmal. Du hast ja bestimmt auf eurer letzten Fahrt schon ein paar Erfahrungen gemacht von denen du auch in diesem Jahr sicherlich deine eigenen lehren draus ziehst. Im Langeland 2014 thread, Post Nr. 1083 kannst du eine unserer Kisten mit Jigköpfe ganz gut erkennen. 
Wenn noch Fragen sind dann schreib mich ruhig an.|wavey:


----------



## Laho (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Hallo Laho, hast du schon einmal über mein Beratungshonorar nachgedacht?  Ich berate und du fängst? Ne ne!! Das läuft dieses Jahr anders :g.
> Ich schau mal bei Thomas im Angelcentrum ob er was da hat und melde mich dann. Spätestens wenn ich im Februar aus Spodsbjerg zurück bin sag ich dir bescheid |bla:. Bis dahin lass ich dich zappeln :vik:.



Hallo Spodsbjerg,

Du hast recht ein Beratungpshonorar wäre angebracht. Leider kann ich als armer Familienvater nicht mit Geld dienen. Ich mache Dir einen Vorschlag. Dieses Jahr Plan ich auf Langeland einen 
Schnupperkurs anzubieten, an dem Du kostenfrei teilnehmen könntest. Ich hab in den letzten Jahren jede Menge Erfahrungen gemacht, die ich jetzt weitergeben möchte. Über den Namen des Seminars bin ich mir allerdings noch unschlüssig. Wenn ich Dich fragen würde, würdest Du bestimmt " Keine Ahnung und trotzdem fangen " vorschlagen. Weiterhin kannst Du die Erstausgabe meines noch zu schreibenden Buches erhalten. Der Arbeitstitel lautet 107 /  10 und ist ein Erfahrungsbericht, der über fast sieben Jahren allen
Anglern Mut machen soll, denen es noch nicht vergönnt war, diese
Marke zu durchbrechen. 

Was sagst Du Spodsbjerg? Ist das für Dich so o.k.

P.S. Februar Langeland! Klär mich auf.

Gruß Laho


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Laho schrieb:


> " Keine Ahnung und trotzdem fangen "



 Das Seminar haben auf Langeland schon viele vor Dir besucht


----------



## spodsbjerg (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Laho
Klingt nicht nicht übel aber hoffentlich gibt's auch nen Bier! Glaub nicht das ich den " Schmarrn" sonst lang Ertrage :q.
Achso!  Fahre nächste Woche wieder hoch und kümmere mich um den Dorschbesatz für den Sommer  damit auch alle ihre Fische fangen :l . 
Du hast übrigens ein "Benachrichtigungskonto" in dem man persönliche Nachrichten (PN) erhält......solltest du ab und an mal reinschauen verehrter "mitmeinemsohngegenmichangelnderschwippschwagerfreund" |jump:


----------



## spodsbjerg (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das Seminar haben auf Langeland schon viele vor Dir besucht



Wohl wahr! Wenn nicht sogar wir alle in unseren Anfängen


----------



## Multe (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Laho, Seminar auf Langeland ???
Das haben schon so viele versucht und sie sind alle gescheitert !! Sogar schon Leute, die in der Branche einen sehr guten Namen haben.
Die Angler wollen ganz einfach für solche Sachen kein Geld ausgeben, weil ja das Haus und auch das Boot schon eine Menge Geld kosten.
So einfach geht das auch nicht - oder hast du schon Räumlichkeiten (??) wer  sponsert  für dich die Werbung  (??? ), denn die kostet auch  richtig Geld. 
Nebenbei werden auch jedes Jahr einige große Events in Spodsbjerg * kostenlos *angeboten und da gibt es so ganz nebenbei auch gute Preise zu gewinnen.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Laho (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das Seminar haben auf Langeland schon viele vor Dir besucht



Hallo Fisherbandit1000,

ich weiß, wollte auch nur meinen Teamchef Spodsbjeg/Rolf ärgern.
Hat ja auch fast funktioniert. Vom großen Anfänger habe ich es in bald 7 Jahren zum kleinen Anfänger gebracht.

Na, dann wollen wir hoffen, dass alle Langelandfans dieses Jahr zufrieden nach Hause kommen und nicht zu oft von Wind, Wellen und Strömung geärgert werden.

Gruß  HORST


----------



## Multe (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Rolf fährt jetzt aber hoch um heimlich zu trainieren....


----------



## Laho (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> @Laho
> Klingt nicht nicht übel aber hoffentlich gibt's auch nen Bier! Glaub nicht das ich den " Schmarrn" sonst lang ertrage.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## otto57 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Rolf fährt jetzt aber hoch um heimlich zu trainieren....




 Habe Ihn grade auf der Webcam gesehen , beim slippen

 :vik:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Laho schrieb:


> Fischnix, so nennt Rolf mich nämlich immer


 
 Fischnix haben wir auch immer mit in unserem Langeland Team. Den könnt ihr ab 02. Mai wieder da oben bewundern. Er ist leicht zu erkennen. Morgens voll motiviert beim Auslaufen und abends mit hängenden Mundwinkeln beim Einlaufen


----------



## spodsbjerg (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich weiß warum ich hier im board gerne bin ......es gibt doch immer was zu schmunzeln #g


----------



## Laho (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Ich weiß warum ich hier im board gerne bin ......es gibt doch immer was zu schmunzeln #g



Es ist 18:12 ich denke an Spodsbjerg, Jens, Klaus und die ihren. Angeln kann ich nicht !! Aber.................Prost


----------



## spodsbjerg (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wer sagt denn das du nicht angeln kannst? |bigeyes |smash:Ich hab das nicht gesagt! Dem rest schließ ich mich aber gerne an #6


----------



## Multe (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Rolf - waren das deine Spuren im Schnee ???


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Guten Morgen Walter, das waren nicht meine Spuren........glaube das ist deine Schuhgröße! Spionierst mir wohl hinterher :g #y


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*





Ich wollte es dir ja eigentlich nicht sagen aber..........das ist meine Spur! Ich robbe mich immer an damit mich keiner sieht :m.
Schönen Sonntag #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Deine "Robbenspur" ist aber ein wenig kurvenreich! Frühschoppen oder einfach nur orientierungslos? ;-)


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Orientierungslos? Frühschoppen? Du glaubst gar nicht wie schwer es ist die Verfolger in die irre zu leiten.....  und das auch noch im dunkeln :vik:. Ein bischen Frostschutz ist natürlich auch im Spiel......man will ja nicht festfrieren


----------



## Multe (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

In den letzten Tagen wurden sehr viele Meerforellen, Köhler und Dorsche gefangen, die etliche bis 17cm lange Tintenfische im Magen hatten.
Also - neue Köder besorgen !!


----------



## Multe (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

*AUFGEPASST !!*
Bei eurem nächsten Langelandaufenthalt solltet ihr euch an die vorgeschriebene Geschwindigkeit halten. Nachdem die Strafen für Verkehrssünder sehr stark erhöht wurden hat die dän. Polizei aufgerüstet und bekommt in dieser Woche 75 neue mobile Blitzer. Alleine 9 davon werden zusätzlich die Strassen auf Fünen überwachen. In ganz Dänemark waren vorher *nur 25* mobile Blitzer unterwegs!!!


----------



## Laho (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> *AUFGEPASST !!*
> Bei eurem nächsten Langelandaufenthalt solltet ihr euch an die vorgeschriebene Geschwindigkeit halten. Nachdem die Strafen für Verkehrssünder sehr stark erhöht wurden hat die dän. Polizei aufgerüstet und bekommt in dieser Woche 75 neue mobile Blitzer. Alleine 9 davon werden zusätzlich die Strassen auf Fünen überwachen. In ganz Dänemark waren vorher *nur 25* mobile Blitzer unterwegs!!!



Das hört sich nicht gut an. Also früher losfahren, damit keine Sekunde der kostbaren Langelandzeit verloren geht. Vielen Dank für die Info.

Gruß laho


----------



## fischerheinrich (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke für die Info, Walter.

mir fällt dazu nur mein Lieblingszitat ein:
Wer die Freiheit aufgibt, um Sicherheit zu gewinnen, wird am Ende beides verlieren (Benjamin Franklin)

bei selbst kleinen Verstößen (die auch aufmerksamen Fahrern passieren können) hohe Straßen bei fast ständiger Überwachung... schade, dass hätten die Dänen gar nicht nötig.
Ist aber wohl der Zeitgeist


----------



## Stulle (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> *AUFGEPASST !!*
> Bei eurem nächsten Langelandaufenthalt solltet ihr euch an die vorgeschriebene Geschwindigkeit halten. Nachdem die Strafen für Verkehrssünder sehr stark erhöht wurden hat die dän. Polizei aufgerüstet und bekommt in dieser Woche 75 neue mobile Blitzer. Alleine 9 davon werden zusätzlich die Strassen auf Fünen überwachen. In ganz Dänemark waren vorher *nur 25* mobile Blitzer unterwegs!!!


Mist mit meinem womo ist schnell Bremsen immer sonne sache. Hoffentlich toben die sich auf der Autobahn aus [emoji3] 
Da kann ich eh nix machen.


----------



## MS aus G (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke für die Warnung!!!

 Zum Glück ist es bis nach LL fast nur Autobahn (wenn man nicht gerade die dänische Fähre nimmt), da fällt es eigentlich nicht schwer sich an die Geschwindigkeiten zu halten. Auf den letzten Kilometern muss man halt etwas mehr aufpassen!!! Auf LL selber brauchen wir unsere Autos zum Glück nicht so oft, außer mal 200m zur Tanke. Das sollte doch zu schaffen sein!?! Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, das ich bei ca. 40 Fahrten nach LL noch nie einen Blitzer gesehen habe. Weder auf der Autobahn noch auf der Landstrasse.
 Hat es denn von den Langelandfahrern schon mal jemanden "erwischt"? Und wenn, ja, wie hoch war die Strafe?

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich hab in 10 Jahren Langeland/Als überhaupt erst 2x ein Polizeiauto gesehen. Und einen Blitzer noch nie.....


----------



## Stulle (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Je nach Wetter fahre ich schon mal quer über LL und da nachmittags auf jedes Dörfchen zu achten is schon anstrengend.


----------



## SFVNOR (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

 Ich sehe in der ganzen Diskussion keinen Nährwert #q
 Wir haben in DE Regelungen und in DK sind diese halt anders. Ich habe mich als Gast in einem anderen Land an Regeln zu halten und wenn ich diese Überschreite muss ich mit Sanktionen rechnen. 
 In DK fließt der Verkehr am besten (Autobahn) zwischen 110/130 KmH. Also, Tempomat rein und laufen lassen. 

 Wenn ich nach DK fahre habe ich Zeit und genieße die Zeit. Damit fängt der Urlaub an 

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## SFVNOR (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Je nach Wetter fahre ich schon mal quer über LL und da nachmittags auf jedes Dörfchen zu achten is schon anstrengend.



Aha, und wo ist das Problem nicht aufmerksam zu sein ?


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ Mario

 mich hat es zu D-Mark Zeiten mal erwischt #q

 ein Videowagen auf der Autobahn..

 1000 D-Mark:r#q


----------



## spodsbjerg (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

;+ du Stefan...was ist denn mit Dir?  Hast du schlecht geschlafen oder was ist Los?  Hier gibt es doch keine Diskussion sondern lediglich Antworten auf einen Tipp von "Multe".


----------



## MS aus G (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Dorschjäger 25,

 das ist ja mal ein Brett, da hätten wir zu viert ja eine Woche Urlaub machen können. Tut mir natürlich leid. War zu der Zeit auch noch die 110 km/h, und das bei den schön leeren Autobahnen, da hat man schonmal die Geschwindigkeit nicht immer im Auge!!! 

 Das die Dänen die Strafen nochmal erhöht haben, ist doch bestimmt nur ein schlechter Scherz?!!?
 Wenn man evtl. mal erwischt wird, kann man ja gleich einen Kredit aufnehmen um die Strafe zu zahlen!!! Naja die Zinsen sind ja momentan nicht sehr hoch. Da heisst es natürlich noch mehr aufzupassen bzw. sich nicht erwischen zu lassen.

 Bis dahin
 Mario


----------



## SFVNOR (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Rolf,

 Sorry, es sollte nicht so harsch klingen und natürlich bin ich für jeden Tip wie z.B. von @Multe dankbar.
 Dennoch sollte sich jeder an die Regeln halten und nicht darüber erbost sein das Verkehrsverstöße in DK nun mal teuer werden können.

 Gruß,
 Stefan


----------



## Multe (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Die Strafe für zu schnelles fahren wird in DK richtig teuer. Aber auch kleinere Verstöße,  Parkscheibe vergessen , Falschparken reduziert gewaltig die Urlaubskasse, den so etwas kostet *1020 DKK*.

Aber nun mal wieder zu unserem Hobby. Bei dem "Sauwetter" ist es bestimmt schön, wenn man in der warmen Stube etwas "lernen" kann. Hier die neue Ausgabe von Havørred Fyn.
http://issuu.com/seatrout.dk/docs/web_de


----------



## merlo (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Die Strafe für zu schnelles fahren wird in DK richtig teuer. Aber auch kleinere Verstöße,  Parkscheibe vergessen , Falschparken reduziert gewaltig die Urlaubskasse, den so etwas kostet *1020 DKK*.
> 
> Aber nun mal wieder zu unserem Hobby. Bei dem "Sauwetter" ist es bestimmt schön, wenn man in der warmen Stube etwas "lernen" kann. Hier die neue Ausgabe von Havørred Fyn.
> http://issuu.com/seatrout.dk/docs/web_de



@ MULTE
#6 WO DU RECHT HAST /  HAST DU RECHT #h


----------



## Multe (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

tief verschneit in den schweizer Bergen....|sagnix
und ich habe immer gedacht - die Schweizer halten Winterschlaf |kopfkrat  ;+|kopfkrat


----------



## merlo (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> tief verschneit in den schweizer Bergen....|sagnix
> und ich habe immer gedacht - die Schweizer halten Winterschlaf |kopfkrat  ;+|kopfkrat


@multe ; Nei nei Walter, "Schweizer nid Winterschlöfi mache", Material für GT-und Snook -Fishing / Shimano Stella und Shimao Lesath AX POWER GAME bereit machen. Am 18.02.15 gehts los#6:vik:


----------



## Multe (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

*Jungs - merkt ihr etwas ??*|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Die Schweizer bereiten sich schon gewaltig auf die neuen (?) Fischarten im Belt vor.
Erst kamen die Bonitos, Leng und Köhler in den Langelandbelt - und was kommt in diesem Jahr dazu???? #c


----------



## spodsbjerg (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Spodsbjerg im Winter :k


----------



## spodsbjerg (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

:g warum die Bilder auf dem "Kopf" stehen weiß ich leider nicht #c


----------



## otto57 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Spodsbjerg im Winter :k



Komisch bei uns schneit es von oben nach unten  #c


----------



## Multe (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> :g warum die Bilder auf dem "Kopf" stehen weiß ich leider nicht #c




ich schon......:q
Hast du vorher schon an der Flasche genuckelt ??#d#d
  Die große Feier ist doch erst am Dienstag !!!

Gruß Walter


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> :g warum die Bilder auf dem "Kopf" stehen weiß ich leider nicht #c


 
 Deshalb gucke ich mir Deine Bilder immer mit dem Galaxy Tab an... Dat kannste wenden wie de willst


----------



## spodsbjerg (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> ich schon......:q
> Hast du vorher schon an der Flasche genuckelt ??#d#d
> Die große Feier ist doch erst am Dienstag !!!
> 
> Gruß Walter



Du Walter hier sind es Gefühlte -7 Grad und bevor ich hier einfriere . Außerdem muß ich doch trainieren  bevor mich hier alle untern Tisch trinken  ;-)


----------



## Laho (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Du Walter hier sind es Gefühlte -7 Grad und bevor ich hier einfriere . Außerdem muß ich doch trainieren  bevor mich hier alle untern Tisch trinken  ;-)



Ich schlage vor, daß Du Dich  schon vorher unter den Tisch setzt, dann können die Dich nicht mehr darunter trinken. 

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Mönchengladbach bei +7 Grad


----------



## Stulle (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Habt ihr das angrillen nach Langeland verlegt ?


----------



## Multe (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

*eingeschneit*..... armer Rolf :c


----------



## spodsbjerg (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

#h Ich wollte mich ja eigentlich nicht mehr zu Wort melden weil ich ja hier nur noch gemoppt werde :c!!! Aber!!! Ich bin ja kein Weichei :m Du Walter......alles gut |supergri. Bei dem vielen Schnee bin ich immer schön weich gefallen wenn ich nich mehr laufen konnte :#2: :q. Ne so schlimm wars nicht aber reichlich wars schon |bigeyes..... kennste ja wohl auch |rolleyes. Hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht so als "Spodsbjerg im Winter Impressionen".


----------



## spodsbjerg (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Laho schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, daß Du Dich schon vorher unter den Tisch setzt, dann können die Dich nicht mehr darunter trinken.
> 
> Grüße aus dem sonnigen Mönchengladbach bei +7 Grad


 
Hi hi!!! Nette Idee aber du kennst mich ja.....aus Fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich. Mich hat es diesmal nicht erwischt aber du darfst mal raten wer jetzt "Snaps" getrunken hat :vik:.


----------



## spodsbjerg (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Deshalb gucke ich mir Deine Bilder immer mit dem Galaxy Tab an... Dat kannste wenden wie de willst


Ich hab die Bilder vom Galaxy Tab aus verschickt! Vielleicht hatte ich das Tab ja aufm Kopf stehen .


----------



## spodsbjerg (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das ist übrigens das neue Fischgeschäft von Jette und Klaus. 
Es liegt im Fischereihafen direkt gegenüber der Fähre.
Öffnungszeiten sollen wohl ersteinmal Donnerstag, Freitag und Samstag sein. Es gibt Frischfisch natürlich direkt von Klaus`Kutter, Raücherfisch als auch ein paar frisch zubereitete Gerichte #6.


----------



## Multe (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

http://www.scandic-mediagroup.nl/wp...rschangeln-am-Langelandbelt-augustus-2014.pdf
der Reisebericht der Holländer ist nun  übersetzt.
Bei dem Wetter gerade der richtige Lesestoff.


----------



## spodsbjerg (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das ehemalige Lotsenhaus soll ja, wie hier schon berichtet, in eine Art Tageszimmer Hotel umgebaut werden was sich wohl noch etwas hinauszögert da es wohl noch Probleme mit den Ämtern gibt.
(In dem Gebäude soll man später Zimmer auch für nur eine Übernachtung buchen können)


----------



## spodsbjerg (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Tataaaaaahhhh!


----------



## Multe (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

SUPER !! Abendessen ist gesichert.
Ich dachte schon auf LL gäbe es jetzt nur "Eisschollen"#6


----------



## spodsbjerg (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> http://www.scandic-mediagroup.nl/wp...rschangeln-am-Langelandbelt-augustus-2014.pdf
> der Reisebericht der Holländer ist nun übersetzt.
> Bei dem Wetter gerade der richtige Lesestoff.


 
Hallo Walter, Danke für den Klasse Bericht...........aber wie sollen wir jetzt den Rest des Winters rumbekommen......hoffe du hast noch ein paar Seiten auf Lager


----------



## spodsbjerg (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> SUPER !! Abendessen ist gesichert.
> Ich dachte schon auf LL gäbe es jetzt nur "Eisschollen"#6


 
Nene es gibt auch "Geschenkteschollen" :vik:


----------



## spodsbjerg (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

|jump:Hab ich gelacht


----------



## Multe (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Rolf, ich könnte ja einmal am WE meine neuen Köder fotografieren und etwas darüber berichten. Oder über eine andere Angeltechnik schreiben.


----------



## Multe (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Nene Walter, es gibt auch "Geschenkteschollen" :vik:



davon habe ich am Montag gehört. Die Schollen sind eigentlich für diese Jahrezeit noch richtig fett.


----------



## spodsbjerg (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

gelöscht


----------



## spodsbjerg (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

gelöscht


----------



## Multe (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Im Moment versuche ich so weit es geht vom Blei wegzukommen. Deshalb habe ich vor 2 Jahren schon die ersten Tests mit Messing gemacht. Man muss dabei aber die Angeltechnik etwas umstellen - klappt aber sehr gut.


----------



## Multe (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

so sahen die Anfangsversuche im Frühjahr 2011 aus. Sieht aus wie Carolina - Rig - XXL.|kopfkrat


----------



## SFVNOR (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

 Meine geflochtene Schnur auf meinen Rollen muss erneuert werden. Da ich nur vom Boot auf Plattfisch und Dorsch auf LL angele wäre ich dankbar zu Wissen welche geflochtene Schnurgröße die beste Lösung ist.
 Vielleicht ist zu bemerken dass ich nicht auf Dickdorsche angele aber ich denke dass ein gewisser Puffer der Tragfähigkeit schon berücksichtigt werden sollte. 
 Man weiß ja nie wer da unten in der trüben am Köder nuckelt  

 Danke für Eure Meinungen.

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Stulle (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Tataaaaaahhhh!


Ham die auf twister gebissen :O ?

Und ham die nicht Schonzeit oder hab ich das falsch übersetzt?


----------



## Stulle (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Meine geflochtene Schnur auf meinen Rollen muss erneuert werden. Da ich nur vom Boot auf Plattfisch und Dorsch auf LL angele wäre ich dankbar zu Wissen welche geflochtene Schnurgröße die beste Lösung ist.
> Vielleicht ist zu bemerken dass ich nicht auf Dickdorsche angele aber ich denke dass ein gewisser Puffer der Tragfähigkeit schon berücksichtigt werden sollte.
> ...


Power pro in ca 13 kg würde ich mal vorschlagen.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Meine geflochtene Schnur auf meinen Rollen muss erneuert werden. Da ich nur vom Boot auf Plattfisch und Dorsch auf LL angele wäre ich dankbar zu Wissen welche geflochtene Schnurgröße die beste Lösung ist.
> Vielleicht ist zu bemerken dass ich nicht auf Dickdorsche angele aber ich denke dass ein gewisser Puffer der Tragfähigkeit schon berücksichtigt werden sollte.
> ...



Die Whiplash Blaze Orange, oder Whiplash Crystal von Berkley kannst du bedenkenlos nehmen. Nur bei den Durchmessern lügen sie ein bisschen, die Schnüre sind etwas dicker als angegeben. Ich würde da eher nach der Tragkraft schauen. Das ist aber auch das einzige Negative . Ich benutze sie schon einige Jahre und für mich ist sie überzeugend. Aber Jeder hat ja auch so seine Vorlieben.    Gruß Thomas


----------



## SFVNOR (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Stulle/ Dorsch*Thomas

 Danke für die Info. Werde mal bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen vorstellig werden. Habe aber noch Zeit weil mein erster Urlaub auf LL (2Wochen) erst Mitte Juni beginnt.
 Dennoch, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm 

 Danke und Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Vareler Holger (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> http://www.scandic-mediagroup.nl/wp...rschangeln-am-Langelandbelt-augustus-2014.pdf
> der Reisebericht der Holländer ist nun  übersetzt.
> Bei dem Wetter gerade der richtige Lesestoff.



Danke Walter hab schon drauf gewartet. :vik:
Gruss Holger


----------



## sandre (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Toller Bericht Walter, da wird es einem ganz warm um's Herz :k
Der Puls schießt dann auch immer in die Höhe:q, kennt ihr das auch?

Gruß Ron


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So, gerade mal nachgezählt - noch 81 Tage |jump:

 Noch jemand ab 02. Mai in Spodsbjerg unterwegs?


----------



## MAAKMASTER (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Walter,
Danke für den Tollen Beitrag, hat Spaß gemacht den zu lesen.
Gruß aus Mönchengladbach
Willi  #h


----------



## captain73 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So, gerade mal nachgezählt - noch 81 Tage |jump:
> 
> Noch jemand ab 02. Mai in Spodsbjerg unterwegs?



Sind eine Woche später oben, ab 09. Mai.

Lass noch ein paar Leos drin

Gruß Captain


----------



## dirk132 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> So, gerade mal nachgezählt - noch 81 Tage |jump:
> 
> Noch jemand ab 02. Mai in Spodsbjerg unterwegs?



Hallo Fischerbandit,

ich bin auch ab dem 02.05.  für eine Woche in Spodsbjerg. Man sieht sich bestimmt mal im Hafen. 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## tubby (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir sind zur Zeit in Fredmose.
Gestern 28 Dorsche und 1 Meerforelle - 2 Mann in knapp 2 Stunden = Langeland pur...
Dieser Insel ist einfach klasse !|bla:


----------



## 30mike (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir sind eine Woche früher da. |splat2:

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Carptigers (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey tubby, wart ihr vom Boot oder vom Ufer auf Dorsch?


----------



## Multe (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hey tubby, wart ihr vom Boot oder vom Ufer auf Dorsch?




hej Florian, das musst du doch gar nicht wissen;+, denn du hast doch erst den Dorschen nachgestellt.
Gruß Walter


----------



## tubby (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Florian,
vom Boot.  Diese Woche war genial ...


----------



## spodsbjerg (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

gelöscht


----------



## Multe (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Zur Zeit werden auch sehr viele große Meerforellen vom Ufer aus mit der Spinnrute gefangen. Dazu genügt eine 3m lange Spinnrute mit einem WG von 40gr. Eine passende Rolle ( Größe 30 oder 40 ) bespult mit 0,12mm Geflecht.
Gefangen wurden die Mefos auf allen Plätzen der Insel. Es war sogar ein schöner Lachs in dieser Woche dabei.
Da ja sehr viele Angler die guten Plätze der Insel nicht kennen, füge ich hier einmal einen Link ein.
http://www.seatrout.dk/nc/deutsch/angelplaetze.html
klickt einfach das Fischsymbol an und so erfahrt ihr mehr über den Platz.
fehlt nur noch das passende Vorfach....
*Meerforellenvorfach einmal anders….*​ ​ *gleitendes Vorfach.*​ ​ _Fliege oder Meerforellenblinker ??? Das ist oft die Frage. _​ _Warum regen wir nicht den Futterneid der Meerforellen an und fischen beides an einem Vorfach? Deshalb benutzen sehr viele Meerforellenangler ein Vorfach mit _festem_ Seitenarm mit Springerfliege. Doch eine andere Montage ist sehr viel effektiver._
_Ein _gleitender_ Seitenarm bringt für den Meerforellenangler eigentlich nur Vorteile gegenüber dem Vorfach mit einem festen Seitenarm.  Beißt z.B. eine Meerforelle an der Springerfliege des _festen_ Seitenarms, kann sich der Haken des Blinkers immer am Seegras, Tang oder Steinen am Grund festhängen, was fast immer den Verlust von Fisch und Material bedeutet. _
_Beißt eine Meerforelle an der Springerfliege des_ gleitenden_ Seitenarmes, zieht sich der Blinker hoch bis zum Wirbel und so ist der Haken aus dem Hängerbereich von Tang und Steinen._
_Dieses Vorfach bietet noch einen weiteren großen Vorteil, nämlich beim Keschern des Fisches. Da sich der Haken des Blinkers nun sehr weit oben befindet kann er sich nicht in den Maschen des Netzes verfangen und wir können die Meerforelle sicher landen._
_Die beliebteste Fliege am Seitenarm ist in Dänemark die „ *Pattegrisen*“._
_ An Stelle einer Fliege kann man aber auch einen kleinen Gummifisch wie z.B_. *Drop Shot**Minnow*_ oder _*POWERBAIT  Ripple Shad*_  in 5cm benutzen. Ebenso effektiv ist eine _*PowerNymph*_ in 2,5cm von _*BERKLEY*_. _
_Der Aufbau dieses Rigs ist eigentlich sehr einfach._
_An einem, etwa 80cm langem  Stück  0,30mm_*,*_ knote ich einen Karabiner für die Befestigung des Blinkers an. Am anderen Ende ziehe ich 2 Silikonstopper, einen Wirbel( hier wird dann die Hauptschnur befestigt ) der Größe 20 ( also sehr klein ) und einen weiteren Silikonstopper auf die Schnur. Dieses Ende wird nun an einen Wirbel der Größe 20 geknotet.(siehe Bild )_
_Am anderen Ende diese Wirbels knote ich den etwa 15cm _langen Seitenarm_ aus 035mm  _*TRILENE Flourocarbon *_an. _
_Hier kann ich wahlweise eine Springerfliege oder einen Einzelhaken befestigen. Wichtig hierbei ist nur, das wir die Fliege oder den Einzelhaken nicht fest anbinden, sondern mit einem _Rapalaknoten_, damit der Köder beweglich bleibt._


_Die Bilder hierzu findet ihr hier:_
_https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l24NmRhngBg_


_und zur Erinnerung:_
_am _29. März startet um 10.00 Uhr im Angelcentrum Langeland das

*[FONT=&quot]9.D.A.M. Meerforellen – Event[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]natürlich wieder mit dem Langeländer Mefospezialist Jørgen Flindt.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Übrigens - die größten Mefos in dieser Woche brachten 4,5kg auf die Waage.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]und nun - euch allen ein entspanntes WE.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Gruß Multe[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*


----------



## dorsch*thomas (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Walter, dein Vorfach ist echt eine super Geschichte und vor allem sehr einfach zu bauen. Sollte es mir mal in den Sinn kommen im Frühjahr nach LL zu fahren, werde ich das auf jeden Fall mal testen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Klempnerfischie (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

noch 19Tage und der rest von heute!!Dann gehts wieder los nach LL:m


----------



## SFVNOR (16. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin,

 Langeland, bzw. Spodsbjerg lebt wieder. Nicolaj von IBI bringt die Boote wieder an die Stege. Die WebCam Aufnahmen von heute Morgen zeigen eindeutige Aktivitäten :q

 Gruß,
 Stefan


----------



## tubby (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Spodsberg,
die Meerforelle ist beim Blinkern (Efzett) auf ca. 3 m Tiefe an den Haken gegnagen. Sie ist dann in 30 m Entfernung direkt mehrfach gesprungen - ich war froh mit einem einfachen Handgriff sie ans Bord zu begrüssen ..


----------



## Stulle (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



tubby schrieb:


> Hi Spodsberg,
> die Meerforelle ist beim Blinkern (Efzett) auf ca. 3 m Tiefe an den Haken gegnagen. Sie ist dann in 30 m Entfernung direkt mehrfach gesprungen - ich war froh mit einem einfachen Handgriff sie ans Bord zu begrüssen ..



glückwunsch #6 ich kann mich kaum noch hier halten


----------



## Multe (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

die *EFFZETT* *G2* von D.A.M. #6
Gerade bei auflandigem Wind dürfen diese nicht fehlen.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Langeland, bzw. Spodsbjerg lebt wieder. Nicolaj von IBI bringt die Boote wieder an die Stege. Die WebCam Aufnahmen von heute Morgen zeigen eindeutige Aktivitäten :q
> 
> ...



Ich glaube Nikolaj will uns nur ein bisschen Vorfreude gönnen, deshalb bringt er sie schon ein paar Tage eher zum Steg. Ist schon komisch, was Boote am Steg so alles an Gedanken an einen auslösen. Immer noch 4 Monate.  Gruß Thomas


----------



## SnowHH1991 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Langelandfans,

bei uns (7 Männer) geht es dieses Jahr natürlich auch wieder auf die Insel. Wir sind vom 18-25 April vor Ort. Etwas früher als letztes Jahr, mal sehen wie sich das auf die Fangplätze auswirkt. Die Vorfreude ist natürlich wieder riesig. Man sieht sich schon förmlich mit Rute&Rolle bewaffnet den Steg runter laufen  Besonders freue ich mich auf mein neues Gerät (Baitcaster-Combo), welches schon einsatzbereit im Keller liegt.

Wünsche allen, die dieses Jahr fahren, viel Petri und gutes Wetter !:vik:

Gruß,

Timo


----------



## Weini (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hey Leute wir sind ab 4.4 oben in Bagenkop Und ich wollte fragen ob jemand den ein oder anderen Tipp in der Stellen Wahl hat?!  bzw Würde uns schon geholfen sein wenn wir ungefähr die Tiefe wissen wo sie die Dorsche sich tummeln...Vielleicht kann ja ein erfahrener ll Angler helfen...
Danke mfg weini


----------



## MS aus G (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Weini,

 ich kann Dir erstmal empfehlen es zu versuchen zum Leuchtturm Keldsnor zu fahren. Sollte das aufgrund des Wetters bzw. Windes nicht möglich sein, versucht es an der Südspitze von LL. Vom Hafen links Richtung Gulstav. 

 Zu den Tiefen kann man jetzt natürlich noch nichts genaues sagen. Solltet Ihr auch etwas feinere Ruten bzw. Köder dabei haben kann ich Euch nur empfehlen es möglichst flach zu versuchen. Ich würde mal sagen so bis 10m Wassertiefe, das müsste zu der Zeit eigentlich gut funktionieren. Köder sollten dann so von 10-30gr. sein je nach Drift bzw. Tiefe. Ich kann nur jedem raten im flacheren Wasser immer aktiv zu fischen und nicht nur den Köder in die Abdrift halten, sondern immer schön werfen am besten über Bug oder Heck schräg zur Drift. So kann man den größten Bereich befischen.

 Bei uns lief es im November z.B. ca. 100m südlich des Leuchtturms bei 2-6m Wasser am Besten. Allerdings waren wir selbst überrascht, das die Dorsche so nah unter Land standen. Aber so war es nunmal. Um die Südspitze hatten wir auch unsere Dorsche aber bei weitem nicht so viele, wie am Leuchtturm. Das kann aber im April schon wieder anders sein. 

 Zu den tieferen Bereichen kann ich Dir leider keine Auskunft geben, da wir diese nicht beangeln. So etwa 1,5 km vom Leuchtturm gibt es die Schifffahrtsbojen da sind dann Wassertiefen bis 40m zu erreichen. In südlicher Verlängerung von Gulstav soll es auch gute Stellen geben, so um 20-30m, nur da müsste Dir jemand anderes weiterhelfen.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Weini (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke für deine Antwort!  Die Stelle am Leuchtturm würde mir schon wärmstens empfohlen... Aber ist es da nicht auch tiefer als 10 Meter?  

Mfg Weini


----------



## MS aus G (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Richtung Fahrrinne wird es natürlich tiefer, jedoch gibt es richtige Kannten erst bei der grünen Tonne. Ich glaube, dass Du Anfang April nur dicht unter Land oder in den tiefen Rinnen Erfolg haben wirst. Im mittleren Bereich so von 10-20m ist zu der Jahreszeit meist nicht so erfolgreich.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## steff68 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Weini,
ist so wie von Mario beschriebe. Bei kaltem Wasser sind die Fische eher im flachen Wasser. Von Bagenkop nach links in Richtung Gulstav und erster Zwischenstopp vor dem Wäldchen. Danach weiter und die Strecke zwischen Gulstav und dem Leuchtturm "abarbeiten". Alles nicht tiefer als 6 bis max. 8m.
Wenn das alles wider Erwarten nicht funktionieren sollte, langsam in tiefere Wasser vorarbeiten.
Wir sind auch vom 04 bis 11 April vor Ort (Boot in Bagenkop). Kannst dich gerne mit deinem Boot bei uns "anhängen".
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Multe (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

TOP - Stellen für Dorsch in den letzten Tagen im Bereich 
  54°57.41 N
010°56.23 E ab einer Tiefe von 25m
Auch die großen Mefos sind im Süden der Insel sehr aktiv.
http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/store-havoerreder-ved-sydspidsen


----------



## Norge75 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo,
ich suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Langeland.

Vieleicht hat eine Reisegruppe noch einen Platz frei?

Boot oder Kutterangeln, bin für beides zu haben.

Komme aus der Würzburger Ecke.

Zeitraum: ca. von 21.03.15 - 23.04.15 

#h


----------



## Weini (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Steffen... Genau in diesem Zeitraum sind wir auch oben... Wenn du willst können wir ja mal Kontaktdaten tauschen per Privat Nachricht? 

Mfg Weini


----------



## danalf (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin
Wir sind in der Woche vom 21.03.-28.03.da.
Noch jemand oben?
Grüße aus Dänemark
Lutz|wavey:


----------



## Multe (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



danalf schrieb:


> Moin
> Wir sind in der Woche vom 21.03.-28.03.da.
> Noch jemand oben?
> Grüße aus Dänemark
> Lutz|wavey:


hej Lutz, wer soll im diese Zeit auf LL sein ???;+;+;+
Ich natürlich.
Am 22. 3, starten doch um 10.00 Uhr in Spodsbjerg im Hafen die PENN - Meerestage.
Ich hoffe, das wir uns sehen.
Gruß Walter#h


----------



## danalf (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej Walter
Hab ich gelesen das Du da bist.
Klar sehen wir uns,ausserdem ist unser Bier noch offen.
Beste Grüße aus Dänemark
Lutz#6


----------



## Multe (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej Lutz, das werden wir wohl hinbekommen. Wir werden schon richtig einen "ølen" und dazu eine gute deutsche Wurst.
Gruß Walter


----------



## MS aus G (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Na das Bier würde ich aber nicht mehr trinken, wenn es vom letzten Jahr noch offen ist!!!

 Dürften ja bald die ersten ach nee die zweiten Fang- Meldungen/Berichte reinkommen. 

 Euch und allen anderen natürlich schonmal viel Spaß und Erfolg auf unserer Lieblingsinsel.
 Ich muss ja noch bis Anfang November warten, bin aber mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, was dieses Jahr so alles geht.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



dirk132 schrieb:


> Hallo Fischerbandit,
> 
> ich bin auch ab dem 02.05.  für eine Woche in Spodsbjerg. Man sieht sich bestimmt mal im Hafen.
> 
> ...



Ebenfalls ab dem 02.05. allerdings Bukkemose bei Morten von Haus und Boot


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Und ist gar nicht mehr sooooo lange hin :vik:


----------



## Tommek83 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

guten morgen...jetzt sind es nur noch 87tage:vik::vik::vik:meine neue ausrüstung ist auch schon bestelltkann mir einer sagen ob es ne gute kombo ist? dam steelpower red shad&pilk 40- 170gr wurfgewicht in 2,70m....rolle ist ne penn slammer 360angeln vom kleinboot auf dorsch...wir sind vom 23.05 - 30.05 auf der insel....achja hat vielleicht noch einer tipps für passende gummifische?größe,farbe,marken?und die passenden jigköpfe...wollte so 30-80gr köpfe holen in der größe 4/0 - 6/0...ist diese schnur gut geeignet fürs pilken(Berkley Whiplash Blaze Orange)???würde mich über jede antwort freuen...

gruß thomas


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> guten morgen...jetzt sind es nur noch 87tage:vik::vik::vik:meine neue ausrüstung ist auch schon bestelltkann mir einer sagen ob es ne gute kombo ist? dam steelpower red shad&pilk 40- 170gr wurfgewicht in 2,70m....rolle ist ne penn slammer 360angeln vom kleinboot auf dorsch...wir sind vom 23.05 - 30.05 auf der insel....achja hat vielleicht noch einer tipps für passende gummifische?größe,farbe,marken?und die passenden jigköpfe...wollte so 30-80gr köpfe holen in der größe 4/0 - 6/0...ist diese schnur gut geeignet fürs pilken(Berkley Whiplash Blaze Orange)???würde mich über jede antwort freuen...
> 
> gruß thomas


Hallo Thomas
Wir sind auch vom 23.05 bis 30.05 oben . Fahren von Bagenkop mit der Mön 27 ein Kleinkutter 8.90 X270 selbst raus.
Ich würde mit der Rute schon mal Trockenwerfen üben(Baggersee oder Teich) mit so 80g. Bekommst evtl. dann schon mal ein Gefühl für Rute und Rolle.#6Ob die Rute und Rolle Gut oder Schlecht ist kannst nur du selber herausfinden ,das Gerät muß""dir liegen|kopfkrat "". Besorg dir bei Ebay für kleines Geld den Kieler Pilk 60 bis 150g Gewichte,aber die schlanke längliche  Form in blau/silber = ist wenn Stint &Hering der Futterfisch ist und in Gelb/Rot/Orange wen Krabben die Tagesleibspeise ist. Kugeltwister 10cm in Schwarz /Rot auf 60 bis 120 gKopf  Hakengr.6,0#6 Fische die Aufdrift(Pilker treibt zum Boot) Soweit du kannst rauswerfen 50+ sollten es schon sein ,absinken lassen und dann beizupfen oder Pilken ,je nachdem wie vorsichtig sie sind #:. Hoffe du hast ein Boot wo du vernünftig drin stehen kannst und keine 4.60m. absaufwanne.|abgelehn  Bis denne . Gruß aus der Hessentagsstadt 2015 Hofgeismar. Rudolf


----------



## Tommek83 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> Wir sind auch vom 23.05 bis 30.05 oben . Fahren von Bagenkop mit der Mön 27 ein Kleinkutter 8.90 X270 selbst raus.
> Ich würde mit der Rute schon mal Trockenwerfen üben(Baggersee oder Teich) mit so 80g. Bekommst evtl. dann schon mal ein Gefühl für Rute und Rolle.#6Ob die Rute und Rolle Gut oder Schlecht ist kannst nur du selber herausfinden ,das Gerät muß""dir liegen|kopfkrat "". Besorg dir bei Ebay für kleines Geld den Kieler Pilk 60 bis 150g Gewichte,aber die schlanke längliche  Form in blau/silber = ist wenn Stint &Hering der Futterfisch ist und in Gelb/Rot/Orange wen Krabben die Tagesleibspeise ist. Kugeltwister 10cm in Schwarz /Rot auf 60 bis 120 gKopf  Hakengr.6,0#6 Fische die Aufdrift(Pilker treibt zum Boot) Soweit du kannst rauswerfen 50+ sollten es schon sein ,absinken lassen und dann beizupfen oder Pilken ,je nachdem wie vorsichtig sie sind #:. Hoffe du hast ein Boot wo du vernünftig drin stehen kannst und keine 4.60m. absaufwanne.|abgelehn  Bis denne . Gruß aus der Hessentagsstadt 2015 Hofgeismar. Rudolf




ja super danke....ja unser boot ist 6,10m und gut drin stehen kann man...ich schau mal in der bucht nach den ködern und schönen dank schonmal:m


----------



## SnowHH1991 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> guten morgen...jetzt sind es nur noch 87tage:vik::vik::vik:meine neue ausrüstung ist auch schon bestelltkann mir einer sagen ob es ne gute kombo ist? dam steelpower red shad&pilk 40- 170gr wurfgewicht in 2,70m....rolle ist ne penn slammer 360angeln vom kleinboot auf dorsch...wir sind vom 23.05 - 30.05 auf der insel....achja hat vielleicht noch einer tipps für passende gummifische?größe,farbe,marken?und die passenden jigköpfe...wollte so 30-80gr köpfe holen in der größe 4/0 - 6/0...ist diese schnur gut geeignet fürs pilken(Berkley Whiplash Blaze Orange)???würde mich über jede antwort freuen...
> 
> gruß thomas



Hallo Thomas,

ich kann dir den Shaker von Lunker City empfehlen. Haben wir im letzten Jahr fast ausschliesslich gefischt. In größen von 4,5' (11 cm) und 6' (16 cm). Die 4,5' am 3/0 und die 6' am 4/0 oder 5/0. Nicht fehlen darf natürlich der Get-Ringer von Reins. Der läuft immer gut eigentlich.:vik:

Beste Grüße,

Timo


----------



## dorsch*thomas (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> guten morgen...jetzt sind es nur noch 87tage:vik::vik::vik:meine neue ausrüstung ist auch schon bestelltkann mir einer sagen ob es ne gute kombo ist? dam steelpower red shad&pilk 40- 170gr wurfgewicht in 2,70m....rolle ist ne penn slammer 360angeln vom kleinboot auf dorsch...wir sind vom 23.05 - 30.05 auf der insel....achja hat vielleicht noch einer tipps für passende gummifische?größe,farbe,marken?und die passenden jigköpfe...wollte so 30-80gr köpfe holen in der größe 4/0 - 6/0...ist diese schnur gut geeignet fürs pilken(Berkley Whiplash Blaze Orange)???würde mich über jede antwort freuen...
> 
> gruß thomas



Hallo Thomas, Die Whiplash ist eine sehr gute Schnur, zwar etwas dicker als angegeben, aber sonst Top. Schau mal bei CAMO TACKLE nach Get Ringern und den Mad Wag Wurm von Keitech. Aus meiner Erfahrung Top. Die haben auch passende Jigköpfe mit dünnen Schaft. Kannst da auch anrufen und mit Fynn Krause mal darüber sprechen. Ein lockerer Typ, der dich toll berät. Die Nummer steht auf der Homepage. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Tommek83 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hey vielen vielen dank für die schnelle antworten...ihr seit echt top....#6#6#6...und wenn ihr noch mehr tipps habt,dann höre ich sie mir gerne an


----------



## Tommek83 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

wir haben unser haus in bagenkop direkt am meer! ist ein angeln vom ufer möglich? also wenn man schon abends auf der terrasse sitzt dann könnte man ja gleich die rute mal reinwerfen oder? gruß thomas


----------



## Tommek83 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

achja und welche schnur ist noch gut geeignet zum pilken? wft plasma vielleicht? ich tendiere ja zur whiplash orange blaze...aber in welcher stärke dann?danke für eure hilfe....

gruß thomas


----------



## danalf (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Na das Bier würde ich aber nicht mehr trinken, wenn es vom letzten Jahr noch offen ist!!!
> 
> Dürften ja bald die ersten ach nee die zweiten Fang- Meldungen/Berichte reinkommen.
> 
> ...



Hej Mario
Das eine oder andere frische bring ich mit|supergri
Wir sind auch gespannt was in diesen Jahr geht.
Beste Grüße aus Dänemark
Lutz


----------



## Stulle (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ja geht da recht gut [emoji4]
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/27/4dd5694c6020220761a43ee44e436728.jpg


----------



## dirka (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Jungs,

wir sind mit unserer Truppe Anfang Mai wieder auf Langeland.

Unter anderem wollen wir mal das Schleppen versuchen. Unser Boot haben wir in Spodsbjerg. Hat jemand Ahnung wie wir das am besten anstellen?

Als köder haben wir hauptsächlich tieflaufende Wobbler ( Deep Tail Dancer etc. ) in unseren Kisten. Kleinere Tauchscheiben haben wir uns auch schon besorgt.

Zielfisch ist für uns der Dorsch. Wenn der ein oder andere Horni hängen bleibt haben wir natürlich auch nichts dagegen.

Da wir dies zum ersten Mal ausprobieren, stellt sich für uns die <Frage, ob man eher ufernah ( bis 10m ) bleibt oder eher die Kanten 20-30m befischt.

Mit den Wobblern sollten wir Tiefen bis ca. 10m erreichen. Für flachere Bereiche haben wir Wobbler bis ca. 5m Lauftiefe.

Sollten wir es eher im nördlichen Bereich von Spodsbjerg probieren oder doch lieber Richtung Osterskov fahren?

Übertreiben wollen wir es nicht, sondern maximal 4 Ruten verwenden.

Danke für eure Hilfe#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich würde die südliche Richtung wählen. Mit dem DTD schleppen wir freihand bis 15m Wassertiefe und haben da schon gute Bisse bekommen. Wenn der Fisch da ist, geht der auch im Mittelwasser auf die Wobbler (meine Erfahrung).

 Wir sind ab 02. Mai in Spodsbjerg und werden das auch wieder versuchen.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> wir haben unser haus in bagenkop direkt am meer! ist ein angeln vom ufer möglich? also wenn man schon abends auf der terrasse sitzt dann könnte man ja gleich die rute mal reinwerfen oder? gruß thomas


Hallo Thomas
Wir sind auch zum selben Zeitraum oben und fahren von Bagenkop raus .    :z
Evtl. sieht man sich ja . Du hast das Haus direkt am Meer? Ist es Gelb ? Da kannst du von der Terasse Brandungsangeln machen der ein oder andere maßige Dorsch oder Plattfisch lümmelt sich schon da rum #a. Gruß Rudolf


----------



## MS aus G (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@dirka,
 ich kann mich Fisherbandit nur anschließen. Wir haben im November auch mit den DTD geschleppt, allerdings die Strecke vom Leuchtturm Keldsnor bis Gulstav. Das dürfte für euch wohl etwas zu weit sein. Gefangen haben wir auch ein paar sehr schöne Dorsche +50. Bei uns lag die Tiefe bei 5-6m, da tiefer nichts ging. Im Mai würde ich aber auch eher zur 8-10m Linie tendieren. Tiefer kann ich leider nichts zu sagen. Noch nie probiert. Was wir vor Bukkemose schon des öfteren gemacht haben, war Schleppen mit größeren Gummifischen und Gewichten so um 50-60gr. das ging bis 10m auch sehr gut, und die größe der Dorsche war auch meist sehr gut. Bei den Gummifischen war es immer wichtig gegen die Strömung und zwischen 2-3 km/h zu fahren, da es sonst doch sehr viele Hänger gab. Bei den Wobblern kann es auch ruhig etwas schneller vorangehen. Das sind so meine Erfahrungen, die aber mit Sicherheit noch jemand anderes mit mehr Schlepperfahrung erweitern oder berichtigen kann.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Tommek83 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> Wir sind auch zum selben Zeitraum oben und fahren von Bagenkop raus .    :z
> Evtl. sieht man sich ja . Du hast das Haus direkt am Meer? Ist es Gelb ? Da kannst du von der Terasse Brandungsangeln machen der ein oder andere maßige Dorsch oder Plattfisch lümmelt sich schon da rum #a. Gruß Rudolf



guten morgen....ja genau das haus haben wir:vik::vik::vik:ja dann nimm ich mal meine brandungsrute mit:m....was kannste denn als köder empfehlen außer seeringelwürmer?gehen auch fischreste? weißt du vielleicht wie weit das haus vom hafen entfernt ist? vielen dank.......

gruß thomas


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> guten morgen....ja genau das haus haben wir:vik::vik::vik:
> 
> gruß thomas



Hättet ihr zu dem Haus vielleicht einen Link? Hört sich nämlich sehr interessant an, so nah am Wasser.
Gerne auch per PN, wenn's nicht so öffentlich sein soll.

Bei den meisten Häusern ist die Strandentfernung ja maßlos übertrieben. Unser letztes Haus sollte 10m vom Wasser entfernt stehen....nuja...100m waren's letztendlich bestimmt. #t

Gruß, Andreas#h


----------



## Tommek83 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hättet ihr zu dem Haus vielleicht einen Link? Hört sich nämlich sehr interessant an, so nah am Wasser.
> Gerne auch per PN, wenn's nicht so öffentlich sein soll.
> 
> Bei den meisten Häusern ist die Strandentfernung ja maßlos übertrieben. Unser letztes Haus sollte 10m vom Wasser entfernt stehen....nuja...100m waren's letztendlich bestimmt. #t
> ...



jo schau mal in dein postfach nach!

gruß thomas


----------



## Klempnerfischie (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo!! Wir fahren nächste Woche Sa. auf die Insel!!!! weiss jemand von euch wie die Fänge sind und in welcher Tiefe???Sind die Heringe schon Da??Wir Wollen die Dorsche ärgern:l
Danke schon mal!!!:m


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> guten morgen....ja genau das haus haben wir:vik::vik::vik:ja dann nimm ich mal meine brandungsrute mit:m....was kannste denn als köder empfehlen außer seeringelwürmer?gehen auch fischreste? weißt du vielleicht wie weit das haus vom hafen entfernt ist? vielen dank.......
> 
> gruß thomas


Hallo Thomas
Das haus ist so ca 250m vom Angelgeschäft weg . Da bekommst du bei Ulf gute Wattwürmer oder Seeringelwürmer . kannste ja jeden Tag frisch holen. Fischfetzen Naja. Zum Hafen hinten an der Schmiede vorbei so ca 200m. 
Hab eine schöne Zeit . Gruß Rudolf


----------



## tom_saywer (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hallo, wir sind vom 11.4. - 18.4. auf LL, unser Boot liegt in Bagenkop. Ich bin ein aufmerksamer Leser dieses Threads und das jedes Jahr. Unsere Fänge konnten sich in den letzten Jahren stets sehen lassen. Wir haben letztes Jahr dann auch mal das schleppen angefangen, Fazit war das man das nicht unbedingt braucht. Aber das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden. Für dieses Jahr haben wir uns vorgenommen speziell auf Mefo und Platten zu gehen. Mal sehen was da raus kommt.

 mich würde es auch interessieren ob die Heringe schon da sind, vorstellen kann ich es mir noch nicht aber naja...

 vielen dank im voraus, und allen einen schönen Fischreichen Angeltrip #h


----------



## dirka (1. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke für die Infos.
Werde dann mal ein Feedback geben, ob das mit dem Schleppen funktioniert hat.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (1. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ dirka
auch im Langelandbelt kann man schleppen, aber  es gibt bessere bzw. einfachere Reviere. Ich fahre jedes Jahr im Frühling für  eine Woche nach Langeland und habe mit meinen Mitstreitern beim Schleppen über Dorsch,Hornhecht,  Meerforelle, Köhler fast alles gefangen. Ist eine nette Abwechslung zum  Gummifischangeln#6Aber  achte auf die vielen Netze und auf die anderen Boote. Viele Freizeitkapitäne  fahren dicht an dir vorbei, um zu schauen warum ihr so langsam fahrt (ihr  könntet ja mehr gefangen haben). Dadurch ist schnell ein Sideplanner und 150m  Schnur weg. Tricky ist auch der Krautgang und die teilweise extreme Strömung.  Aber wenn alles passt, dann gibt es schöne schöne Fische zu fangen. Ein 75er  Dorsch geschleppt aus dem Langelandbelt (mit Downrigger) in 25m Tiefe zählt  doppelt. Warum? Findet es heraus! Als einfache Orientierung von Spodsbjerg aus :  Links = Meerforelle;Rechts = Dorsch.


----------



## Tommek83 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> Das haus ist so ca 250m vom Angelgeschäft weg . Da bekommst du bei Ulf gute Wattwürmer oder Seeringelwürmer . kannste ja jeden Tag frisch holen. Fischfetzen Naja. Zum Hafen hinten an der Schmiede vorbei so ca 200m.
> Hab eine schöne Zeit . Gruß Rudolf



hey vielen vielen dank für die guten infos...
ich werde es einfach mal probieren...

gruß thomas


----------



## tom_saywer (3. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

... Und die Heringe?? Sind die nun schon ??


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommek83 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Huhu...was brauch ich denn für bleie für das brandungsangeln? Und welche vorfächer könnt ihr empfehlen? Möchte einfach nur nicht das ich zu viel Müll kaufe:q...ich danke euch....achso könnte ich auch was mit der spinrute was anfangen? Also vom ufer aus mit wathose...und welche blinker oder andere spinköder wären da zu empfehlen? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stulle (3. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

in der brandung kannst du ab 40g antreten ab 180g mag ich nicht mehr #c hast du richtige brandungsruten ?
Ja blinkern geht auch köder kommt jeh nach wind drauf an Blinker oder wobler mit einem gewich zwischen 12 und 25g. (nen meter 30er mono vorschalten hilft gegen die scharfen kanten)

Ich fische normalerweise laufbleie oder systheme mit seitenarm und max! eine lockperle.


----------



## Tommek83 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ja ne richtige brandungsrute habe ich bis 200g wurdgewicht! Ja cool dann weiß ich ja erstmal bescheid! Werde mir dann mal ein paar sachen besorgen...danke

Gruß Thomas


----------



## eurasier (4. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Menners, 
wir sind vom 25. April - 02. Mai 2015 auf Langeland. Mit dem Boot von Bagenkop aus. Sind für Tipp´s in dieser Region sehr dankbar -#c bisher immer nur in Spodsbjerg gewesen.


----------



## Stulle (4. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> Ja ne richtige brandungsrute habe ich bis 200g wurdgewicht! Ja cool dann weiß ich ja erstmal bescheid! Werde mir dann mal ein paar sachen besorgen...danke
> 
> Gruß Thomas


http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/04/6b2aa10861fa6d171e772a8f3a5f9e62.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/04/d8e5835df0ec2222cfeb79ef710e96f1.jpg

So gehts beim leichtem angeln auf Platte.


----------



## Danfrog (4. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



eurasier schrieb:


> Moin Menners,
> wir sind vom 25. April - 02. Mai 2015 auf Langeland. Mit dem Boot von Bagenkop aus. Sind für Tipp´s in dieser Region sehr dankbar -#c bisher immer nur in Spodsbjerg gewesen.


Moin moin,
sind in der woche auch in Bagenkop,waren aber schon ewig nich mehr auf Langeland, soll heißen wir brauchen auch Tipps|bla:. Segeln mit nem lütten Kutter namens Keldsnor los, vielleicht kann man sich mal am Havn auf nen kleinen Schwatz treffen|wavey:
Gruß, der Frog.


----------



## Tommek83 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/04/6b2aa10861fa6d171e772a8f3a5f9e62.jpg
> 
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/04/d8e5835df0ec2222cfeb79ef710e96f1.jpg
> 
> So gehts beim leichtem angeln auf Platte.



#6sieht ja aus wie beim aalangeln... da reicht ja wahrscheinlich schon ne anständige karpfenrute...vielen dank für die tollen fotos...top

gruß thomas


----------



## Stulle (5. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wenn der wind nicht so stark is klar gehen auch Karpfen ruten


----------



## Romsdalangler (7. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo,
mal zwei Fragen an die Auskenner auf Langeland. 
Sind im April in Lohals. 

Gibt es dort in dem Supermarkt auch Reker zum Plattenangeln wie in Norwegen? 

Und die zweite Frage, wie funktioniert die Bezahlung in Lohals an der Tanke? Habe gehöhrt es sind Automaten, welche Karten werden akzeptiert oder brauche ich Kronen?


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (7. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Leute
Keine Fangmeldung?|director: Sind doch Angler auf der Insel#:


----------



## Stulle (7. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Romsdalangler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal zwei Fragen an die Auskenner auf Langeland.
> Sind im April in Lohals.
> 
> ...


Zum tanken
Ich denke wie in ganz dk ec und Kreditkarten, karte rein pin eingeben, karte mitnehmen, ggf. Säule/Kraftstoff per Knopf auswählen und tanken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Zum tanken
> Ich denke wie in ganz dk ec und Kreditkarten, karte rein pin eingeben, karte mitnehmen, ggf. Säule/Kraftstoff per Knopf auswählen und tanken.


 
 Genau so ist es auch in Lohals- oder mit DKK...


----------



## ole-brumm (8. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Romsdalangler

Ich war über Sylvester auch gerade in Lohals.
Du kannst an der Tanke mit einer ganz normalen EC-Karte bzw. Masterkarte bezahlen.
was REKER angeht, ich denke Du meinst Krabben, ja, die gint es da.
Wünsche Dir (Euch) ein paar schöne Tage.


----------



## DwarF (8. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo liebe langelandgemeinde,

ich fahre dieses jahr anfang mai zum aller ersten mal mit einigen leuten nach langeland (ebenfalls unwissende ) und brauche deshalb eure hilfe.
Es soll vom kleinboot aus geangelt werden. Zielfische werden wohl dorsch, platte und hornhecht sein.
Habe mich im netz bereits schlau gemacht und mir einiges zur ausrüstung angesehen.

Da ich zu hause einige ruten rumstehen hab, dachte ich mir, dass ich folgendes mitnehme:
1. Balzer diabolo VI seatrout 3,05m 10-40g
2. Shakespeare zenith spin 2,4m 15-60g
3. Ron thomspon tyran ultra fast spinning 2,7m 15-45g
4. Spro norway expedition pilker spin 2,7m 60-180g
5. Cormoran ...spin (oder so ähnlich) 2,7m 40-120g

Dazu dachte ich, dass ich folgende rollen mitnehme:
1. Abu cardinal c704lx 
2. Daiwa lexa 3000sh
3. Okuma classic pro xpd 300lx (multirolle)
4. Penn captiva 4000 (um das schrottding ganz zu verheizen :q)
Als schnur wäre dann überall power pro in 9kg tragkraft drauf (mit unterfütterung)

Jetzt zu meiner frage, komme ich mit der ausrüstung, die ich jetzt eingeplant hab und die mich nichts kosten würde (da sowieso vorhanden) auf langeland zurecht? Fehlt etwas ?
man liest häufiger, dass schonmal 400g pilker gebraucht werden, sollte ich mir dann im mai noch eine entsprechende pilkrute einpacken?


----------



## Windelwilli (8. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich denke, das passt.
Im Mai sollten die Biester noch nicht so tief stehen.


----------



## Stulle (8. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

denke ich auch :m
nur die 9kg schnur find ich etwas dünn aber das is geschmacks sache


----------



## Windelwilli (8. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> denke ich auch :m
> nur die 9kg schnur find ich etwas dünn aber das is geschmacks sache



Auch das reicht. Mehr packt die Bremse sowieso nicht.


----------



## Stulle (8. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Auch das reicht. Mehr packt die Bremse sowieso nicht.


Mir geht's ums Hänger lösen


----------



## tommynwd (8. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo,

ich war schon paar mal in Lohals. Früher gab es Würmer bei Himmel og Hav
direkt in Lohals. Ansonsten kann man bei: 

http://www.baeltferie.com

Würmer kaufen und auch Boote mieten.

Plattfisch geht gut von der Hafenmole, direkt in Wurfweite bis zu 10m Wassertiefe.
Bei Dorschen sah es da eher schlecht aus, wenn dann hatte man eher den Kindergarten am Haken. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Windelwilli (8. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Mir geht's ums Hänger lösen



Das bessere Angelgefühl mit der dünneren Schnur ist es aber auf jeden Fall wert.
Und Hänger lösen war mit 'ner 20 lbs Schnur in Norwegen schon immer ein Krampf. Das war Ankern pur und bis das "Seil" dann endlich mal irgendwo gerissen ist war ordentlich ziehen angesagt.


----------



## Stulle (8. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Das bessere Angelgefühl mit der dünneren Schnur ist es aber auf jeden Fall wert.
> Und Hänger lösen war mit 'ner 20 lbs Schnur in Norwegen schon immer ein Krampf. Das war Ankern pur und bis das "Seil" dann endlich mal irgendwo gerissen ist war ordentlich ziehen angesagt.


Wie gesagt is Geschmackssache


----------



## Windelwilli (8. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Wie gesagt is Geschmackssache



Auf jeden Fall! #6


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (9. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bei dem Anblick gribbelt es schon etwas....................


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Bei dem Anblick gribbelt es schon etwas....................


 
 Etwas? Etwas sehr viel...|supergri


----------



## Zanderdieb (9. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Noch 3 Wochen und unsere Angesaison beginnt. Dann bin Ich mit Frau wenn es denn so klappt wie wir uns das so denken/vorstellen  alle 6-8 Wochen dort auf Langeland und Angeln Angeln Angeln......Klappt aber nur dieses Jahr vom zeitlichen


----------



## Stulle (9. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Glückwunsch ich schaffe mit Glück 3 lange Wochenenden


----------



## Weini (9. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Servus Leute...
Eine Frage ich hab gelesen das es gar nicht so einfach ist mit dem einführen von Messern. ich wollte gern mein Filetiermesser mit nehmen bei dem ich denke das es kein Problem gibt und ein Taschenmesser mit 5 cm klingen Länge wo ich denke das es auch kein Problem gibt. So nun hab ich immer ein Messer mit das eine Länge von 10,5 cm hat wo eine Kunststoffschutzhülle drauf ist mit einem SicherungskIips den ich aber mit viel Übung mit einer Hand abbekomme und die hülle dann abschütteln kann... Also was ist einhändig und vorallem wie kann ich eine Feststehende Klinge verstehen?  Kann mir hier einer Präzise Aussagen geben?  

Danke schon mal dafür 

Mfg Weini


----------



## Stulle (10. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Da hatte sich schon vor der Öffnung der Grenzen keiner für interessiert. Da wir immer klar als Angler zu erkennen waren hätte mich das auch gewundert. Aber die genauen Gesetze kenn ich nicht.


----------



## danalf (10. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Weini schrieb:


> Servus Leute...
> Eine Frage ich hab gelesen das es gar nicht so einfach ist mit dem einführen von Messern. ich wollte gern mein Filetiermesser mit nehmen bei dem ich denke das es kein Problem gibt und ein Taschenmesser mit 5 cm klingen Länge wo ich denke das es auch kein Problem gibt. So nun hab ich immer ein Messer mit das eine Länge von 10,5 cm hat wo eine Kunststoffschutzhülle drauf ist mit einem SicherungskIips den ich aber mit viel Übung mit einer Hand abbekomme und die hülle dann abschütteln kann... Also was ist einhändig und vorallem wie kann ich eine Feststehende Klinge verstehen?  Kann mir hier einer Präzise Aussagen geben?
> 
> Danke schon mal dafür
> ...




Hej Weini
Kein Problem wenn es in der Angelkiste liegt.Wenn man hier in eine Verkehrskontrolle kommt und es liegt offen im Kofferraum kann man ein leichts Problem bekommen.Sonst eher nicht.Ist ja auch ein Filiermesser und als solches erkennbar.
Viele Grüße aus Dänemark.Am 21.03. gehts los.
Lutz


----------



## SnowHH1991 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Nikolaj von IBI scheint auch schon "heiss" zu sein. Die Saisoneröffnung ist raus . Bei uns ist jetzt auch nur noch knapp 1 Monat hin :m.


----------



## Multe (10. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Geht auch gleich richtig los.
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/veranstaltungen/22-27-maerz-2015-penn-meerestage-3024.html
und eine Woche später
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/veranstaltungen/29-maerz-bis-3-april-2015-dam-meeres-event-3025.html
mal sehen, wie viele Mefos an dem Tag gefangen werden.


----------



## danalf (11. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Geht auch gleich richtig los.
> http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/veranstaltungen/22-27-maerz-2015-penn-meerestage-3024.html
> und eine Woche später
> http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/veranstaltungen/29-maerz-bis-3-april-2015-dam-meeres-event-3025.html
> mal sehen, wie viele Mefos an dem Tag gefangen werden.




Na klar,und wir sind dabei!!:vik:
Grüße aus Dänemark
Lutz


----------



## Multe (11. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

und noch etwas zum "ANHEIZEN"
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/fishm...er-rinne-dorschangeln-auf-langeland-4685.html


----------



## dorsch*thomas (12. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> und noch etwas zum "ANHEIZEN"
> http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/fishm...er-rinne-dorschangeln-auf-langeland-4685.html



Hallo Walter, " Anheizen" ist sehr untertrieben. Viel Erfolg bei den DAM Meerestagen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Lump (12. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Genial,
danke Multe für den link:
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/fishm...er-rinne-dorschangeln-auf-langeland-4685.html
Hab meine Slippe bei Kelstrup/Strand gefunden, jetzt Daumen drücken damit das mit dem Wetter ab 21.03 klappt.


----------



## captain73 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> und noch etwas zum "ANHEIZEN"
> http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/fishm...er-rinne-dorschangeln-auf-langeland-4685.html



Hallo Walter,

nicht nur zum Anheizen. Trifft in vielen Belangen genau auf den Punkt und sagt in kurzen und knappen Sätzen eigentlich alles aus was so wichtig sein könnte.

Petri all denen die oben sind bzw. nächste Woche starten

Berichtet bitte ausgiebig über die Lage vor Ort und eure Fänge

VG Captain


----------



## Vareler Holger (13. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> und noch etwas zum "ANHEIZEN"
> http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/fishm...er-rinne-dorschangeln-auf-langeland-4685.html



Coole Seite Multe steht alles drin was man wissen muß. Wir sind auch schon ganz heiß fahren dieses mal zu 5. Leider dauert es noch ein paar Monate. Ich werde alle Tipps von euch aufnehmen und versuchen umzusetzen. Seid ne geile Truppe hier. :z
Lg.Holger


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallöle,

 bisher haben wir unsere Wattwürmer ja selbst mitgebracht. Dieses Jahr wollen wir die Wattis auf Langeland besorgen. Habt Ihr schon einmal Wattis bei "Langeland Touristik" in Bagenkop geholt? Erfahrungen mit Preis/ Qualität? Oder gibt es noch Alternativen auf der Insel (außer selbst graben...)?


----------



## Windelwilli (13. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bei Bagenkop Touristik das letzte mal so 1997 :q.

Watties bekommst du auch noch in Spodsbjerg, da wo früher Ole Dehn drin war.
Wie immer teuer, aber Top Qualität. #6


----------



## Multe (13. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

die Dänen starten einen neuen Aktionsplan und nehmen dafür richtig Geld in die Hand für die Aufzucht und Aussetzung von Meerforellen und Steinbutt. Für die Restaurierung der Fluss - und Bachläufe, sowie für den Angeltourismus.
Dafür machen sie *40 Millionen Kronen* locker.
http://www.tv2fyn.dk/article/503369:40-mio--til-vandlOeb-og-yngelpleje
Der dafür zuständige Minister Dan Jørgensen war HEUTE übrigens auf Møn und fing dort im Stege Nor einen sehr schönen Hecht.
Sagt das einmal einem unserer Minister.


----------



## Stulle (13. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

ich kauf meist ringler die wattis die man so bekommt wahren meist endtäuschend ob in dk oder d.

würmer bekommst du in bagenkop bei den 2 läden in spodsbjerg oder bei dem in laden an dem man auf der anfahr vorbeikommt#6


----------



## Tommek83 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

guten morgen#h ich suche jetzt noch ein paar gummifische fürs pilken!hat da jemand noch tipps?und wieviele beifänger nimmt ihr?ein oder zwei?oder garkeinen?muss meine pilkkiste noch was füllenund bin über jeden tipp dankbar!ich danke euch

gruß thomas


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> guten morgen#h ich suche jetzt noch ein paar gummifische fürs pilken!hat da jemand noch tipps?und wieviele beifänger nimmt ihr?ein oder zwei?oder garkeinen?muss meine pilkkiste noch was füllenund bin über jeden tipp dankbar!ich danke euch
> 
> gruß thomas



Moin Thomas,

ich fische meist mit dem Savage Gear Sandeel

http://www.savagegear-usa.com/product/view/lures/sandeels/sandeel

Damit habe ich beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Überwiegend nutze ich den in 100g (gewogen allerdings "nur" 86g), habe aber auch die 150g Variante in der Kiste. Den Sandeel fische ich meist solo. Nur an der "toten" Rute hänge ich je nach Drift 1-2 Beifänger ran. Auffällig ist, dass auf den Sandeel meist die größeren Dorsche raufgehen (dafür sicherlich weniger im Vergleich zu Pilker/ Beifänger). Aber ich will eh nichts unter 50cm ...

 @Windelwilli: Weißt Du wie der Laden (ex Ole Dehn) in Spodsbjerg jetzt heißt?


----------



## Tommek83 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,
> 
> ich fische meist mit dem Savage Gear Sandeel
> 
> ...




danke  danke....dann werde ich mal schauen nach den aalen:vik:....


----------



## Multe (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Thomas, ich nehme wegen der großen Dorsche grundsätzlich nur *einen* Beifänger. Bei www.bootsverleih.dk unter -KUNDEN INFO - gibt es einen Artikel -*Zebco - Pilkvorfach* - da kannst du mein Vorfach sehen
An Stelle von Gummifischen nehme ich lieber Creaturen oder Crabs. Schau dir z.B. einmal von Zebco den *PHOBETOR* ( Farbe: motoroil ) an oder von Quantum den *CRAWLING JACK* in 9,5cm. Cherry Cola, Lava und Honey wären Farben für das Frühjahr und bei wärmerem Wasser kämen noch Fruit Cake und Baby Bass hinzu. Die Farbe Firefly kannst du das ganze Jahr über nehmen.
Fischst du aber lieber mit Shads, dann schau dir bei BERKLEY die Flex *RIB Shad* an. Ich fange sehr gut mit der Farbe Purble Chartreuse. Auch die neuen Flex *STOOP Shad* sind in allen Farben sehr fängig.


----------



## Tommek83 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Thomas, ich nehme wegen der großen Dorsche grundsätzlich nur *einen* Beifänger. Bei www.bootsverleih.dk unter -KUNDEN INFO - gibt es einen Artikel -*Zebco - Pilkvorfach* - da kannst du mein Vorfach sehen
> An Stelle von Gummifischen nehme ich lieber Creaturen oder Crabs. Schau dir z.B. einmal von Zebco den *PHOBETOR* ( Farbe: motoroil ) an oder von Quantum den *CRAWLING JACK* in 9,5cm. Cherry Cola, Lava und Honey wären Farben für das Frühjahr und bei wärmerem Wasser kämen noch Fruit Cake und Baby Bass hinzu. Die Farbe Firefly kannst du das ganze Jahr über nehmen.
> Fischst du aber lieber mit Shads, dann schau dir bei BERKLEY die Flex *RIB Shad* an. Ich fange sehr gut mit der Farbe Purble Chartreuse. Auch die neuen Flex *STOOP Shad* sind in allen Farben sehr fängig.



ich danke dir....ja ich angel lieber mit shads....wir fahren am 23.05 hoch nach langeland...mal schauen wo die fische dann so stehenwir waren 2010 einmal auf langeland auch ende mai und da haben wir am besten zwischen 8 - 12m gefangen aber komischerweise fast nur auf die beifänger#c

gruß thomas


----------



## Windelwilli (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> @Windelwilli: Weißt Du wie der Laden (ex Ole Dehn) in Spodsbjerg jetzt heißt?



Der war das. Der Laden, bevor es in den Drejet reingeht.

http://fiskeriogangeln.dk/de/anfahrtsweg.html

Gruß, Andreas |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke Andreas. Mal schauen, ob er welche hat und was die so kosten....


----------



## Windelwilli (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Danke Andreas. Mal schauen, ob er welche hat und was die so kosten....



Die Qualität war gut, richtig schöne große feste Dinger.
Preislich in etwa so wie die Ringler von Thomas.


----------



## SFVNOR (14. März 2015)

Moin Multe,

 Die Penn Battle II/ 4000 ist jetzt endlich eingetrudelt. Sieht ja ein bißchen klein aus, scheint etwas kopflastig zu sein. Dennoch, in der Hand ein ruhiger Lauf ohne Vibration.

 Mal schauen wie es dann im Einsatz (leider erst im JUN auf LL) aussieht.
 Die Rolle soll zum Bootsangeln auf Dorsch und Platte genutzt werden. 
 Ich habe die Frage glaube ich schon gestellt aber welche geflochtene Schnur ist für beide Zielfische zu empfehlen. Bitte nichts billiges aber auch nicht exorbitant teuer.

 Info's werden gerne gesammelt.

 Danke und Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## dorsch*thomas (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Multe,
> 
> Die Penn Battle II/ 4000 ist jetzt endlich eingetrudelt. Sieht ja ein bißchen klein aus, scheint etwas kopflastig zu sein. Dennoch, in der Hand ein ruhiger Lauf ohne Vibration.
> 
> ...



Hallo Stefan, die Whiplash Blaze Orange von Berkley kann ich dir empfehlen. Bei einer 4000er Größe ist die dann auch nicht zu teuer. Ist von Händler zu Händler auch total verschieden teuer, musst halt die Preise mal vergleichen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## SFVNOR (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan, die Whiplash Blaze Orange von Berkley kann ich dir empfehlen. Bei einer 4000er Größe ist die dann auch nicht zu teuer. Ist von Händler zu Händler auch total verschieden teuer, musst halt die Preise mal vergleichen. Gruß Thomas



Hi Thomas,

 Danke für die Info und welche Schnurstärke ? 0,14 - 0,16 ?
 Ich möchte definitiv nicht auf Dickdorsche gezielt angeln aber wer weiß schon was da unten im LL-Belt so an den Ködern schnabbuliert 

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Stulle (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Mehr Tragkraft als deine vorfächer


----------



## Windelwilli (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das ist immer schwer zu machen, find ich.
Selbst eine 50er Mono hat schon gute 18kg Tragkraft und das ist nicht gerade dick als Vorfach.
Ich versuch das eher über den Wirbel/Einhänger zu managen, das der eher aufgibt als die Hauptschnur.


----------



## Stulle (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

 50er ich hab max 45er


----------



## Windelwilli (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> 50er ich hab max 45er



Ja, hast schon Recht. Für Langeland reicht das schon aus.
War jetzt mehr in Norwegen mit den Gedanken....|rolleyes


----------



## Multe (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Stefan, habe mir auch gerade 2 neue PENN Battle II 4000 ( die "alten" hatten ja schon 1 Jahr auf dem Buckel ) und 2 PENN Conflict 4000 bespult. Da ja sehr große Dorsche unterwegs sind, benutze ich *nur* die Whiplash Blaze Orange von Berkley in 0,17mm.
Ich habe schon sehr viele Schnüre getestet und bin immer wieder zu den BERKLEY - Schnüren zurückgekommen.
Zum Mefoangeln nehme ich übrigens die neue Berkley BLACK VELVET.


----------



## tom_saywer (14. März 2015)

@tommek83, ich kann den sandeel von Savage gear auch wärmstens empfehlen habe die in 100 und 125 g. Noch n kleinen rasselkörper rein gedrückt für meinen "Splien", aber die sind sehr gängig 
Wattis gibt's auch bei thorben Hansen, da kommt ihr vorbei wenn ihr nach Bagenkop düst


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tom_saywer (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

An die Schnurkäufer, passt auf im Netz sind da auch viele schwarze Schafe unterwegs, die bieten dir die Berkley whiplash an, die gar keine ist. Ist mir passiert, hatte nur Ärger mit dem reklamieren. Aber die original ist wirklich zu empfehlen, meiner Meinung reicht da 0,14 bis 017


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SFVNOR (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Stefan, habe mir auch gerade 2 neue PENN Battle II 4000 ( die "alten" hatten ja schon 1 Jahr auf dem Buckel ) und 2 PENN Conflict 4000 bespult. Da ja sehr große Dorsche unterwegs sind, benutze ich *nur* die Whiplash Blaze Orange von Berkley in 0,17mm.
> Ich habe schon sehr viele Schnüre getestet und bin immer wieder zu den BERKLEY - Schnüren zurückgekommen.
> Zum Mefoangeln nehme ich übrigens die neue Berkley BLACK VELVET.



Hej Multe,

 Vielen Dank und ich werde deinem Rat folgen. Ich wohne in Norderstedt (Hamburg). Bekomme ich die Schnüre in Kaltenkirchen (Moritz) oder hast Du eine Empfehlung ?

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Stefan, habe mir auch gerade 2 neue PENN Battle II 4000 ( die "alten" hatten ja schon 1 Jahr auf dem Buckel ) und 2 PENN Conflict 4000 bespult. Da ja sehr große Dorsche unterwegs sind, benutze ich *nur* die Whiplash Blaze Orange von Berkley in 0,17mm.
> Ich habe schon sehr viele Schnüre getestet und bin immer wieder zu den BERKLEY - Schnüren zurückgekommen.
> Zum Mefoangeln nehme ich übrigens die neue Berkley BLACK VELVET.


 
Moin Walter,

bezueglich der Whiplash Blaze Orange, ich war heute bei Ask....ri........die 0,17er (21,4 Kg Tragkraft?!) wird wohl nicht mehr angeboten, da Durchmesser und Tragkraft nicht passten??!! |rolleyes Jetzt gibt es die 0,18er mit 20,0Kg Trafkraft....... 
Bin trotzdem von der Schnur überzeugt und fische sie auch in Norwegen #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Hej Multe,
> 
> Vielen Dank und ich werde deinem Rat folgen. Ich wohne in Norderstedt (Hamburg). Bekomme ich die Schnüre in Kaltenkirchen (Moritz) oder hast Du eine Empfehlung ?
> 
> ...


 
 Ja, Moritz hat die meines Wissens nach...


----------



## merlo (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Stefan, habe mir auch gerade 2 neue PENN Battle II 4000 ( die "alten" hatten ja schon 1 Jahr auf dem Buckel ) und 2 PENN Conflict 4000 bespult. Da ja sehr große Dorsche unterwegs sind, benutze ich *nur* die Whiplash Blaze Orange von Berkley in 0,17mm.
> Ich habe schon sehr viele Schnüre getestet und bin immer wieder zu den BERKLEY - Schnüren zurückgekommen.
> Zum Mefoangeln nehme ich übrigens die neue Berkley BLACK VELVET.



Genau so ist es#6 Guten Start Walter hau rein|wavey:


----------



## buttweisser (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> bisher haben wir unsere Wattwürmer ja selbst mitgebracht. Dieses Jahr wollen wir die Wattis auf Langeland besorgen. Habt Ihr schon einmal Wattis bei "Langeland Touristik" in Bagenkop geholt? Erfahrungen mit Preis/ Qualität? Oder gibt es noch Alternativen auf der Insel (außer selbst graben...)?



Hallo,

bei Langeland-Touristik in Bagenkop gibt es keine Wattis mehr. Jürgen hat seine Würmer bis jetzt immer von einem Einheimischen aus der Hale erhalten. Scheinbar buddelt der Däne nicht mehr nach Wattis. Dafür hat L.-Touristik jetzt Ringelwürmer, die fangen auch nicht schlechter. Den Preis kenne ich aber noch nicht.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei Langeland-Touristik in Bagenkop gibt es keine Wattis mehr. Jürgen hat seine Würmer bis jetzt immer von einem Einheimischen aus der Hale erhalten. Scheinbar buddelt der Däne nicht mehr nach Wattis. Dafür hat L.-Touristik jetzt Ringelwürmer, die fangen auch nicht schlechter. Den Preis kenne ich aber noch nicht.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Ich habe gestern eine Mail von ihm erhalten- 50 Wattwürmer = 17.50 Euro...

 Was stimmt denn jetzt? :-(


----------



## buttweisser (14. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern eine Mail von ihm erhalten- 50 Wattwürmer = 17.50 Euro...
> 
> Was stimmt denn jetzt? :-(



Normal hat Jürgen keine Wattis mehr, aber wenn Du für 50 Wattwürmer 17.50 Euro bezahlst (35 Cent/Stück), dann wird Jürgens Wurmsucher vielleicht doch wieder aktiv.

Aber mehr weiß ich dazu leider auch nicht. Ich fahre am 28.03. wiede auf die Insel danach kann ich Dir mehr (Meer) sagen.


----------



## Stulle (15. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Oder er kauft sie dann wo anders


----------



## Stulle (15. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Kauft euch doch børsteorme die sind deutlich robuster im laden und am haken


----------



## ZackDieBohne (15. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin#h
Ich lese hier schon eine ganze Weile mit, nun endlich mal ein erster Beitrag von mir. Kurz zu meiner Person. Ich bin fast 40 Jahre alt und komme aus Eckernförde, die Ostsee 400 Meter vor der Haustür
Ich angle nun schon fast 35 Jahre, die letzten 20 fast ausschließlich in der Ostsee auf Mefo, Dorsch und Plattfisch. Seit einem Jahr betreibe ich außerdem das angeln vom Kayak auf der Ostsee, die Fänge sind seitdem explodiert. Meine Jungs von 11 und 14 Jahren habe ich zum Glück mit dem Angelvirus infizieren können, sie sind aber bisher bis auf Ausnahmen nicht so sehr erfolgreich. Ich möchte Ihnen deshalb in den Sommerferien mal was besonderes bieten.

So kommen wir zum Thema...
Ich habe eben ein Ferienhaus in Spodsbjerg und ein Crescent 550 für die Woche ab dem 25.07.2015 gemietet. Geplant sind sowohl Ausfahrten auf Plattfisch als auch auf Dorsch. Plattfischtackle wie Buttlöffel und Vorfächer habe ich vom Kayak her genug. 
Wie sieht es aber für Dorsch aus? Ich habe überwiegend Shads in den gängigen Farben in max. 4,5" Länge. Jigköpfe maximal 60 Gramm, überwiegend aber leichter.

Was meint Ihr brauche ich an Größen und Gewichten, um auch in etwas tieferem Wasser klarzukommen?
Pilker habe ich noch einige bis 150 Gramm, in die Richtung wollte ich aber nicht investieren, Pilker sind nicht so mein Ding.

Hat jemand von Euch schon mal die großen Sandflächen rechts von der Hafenausfahrt Spodsbjerg befischt? Wie sieht es dort mit Plattfisch aus? Sieht ja aus der Luft ganz fängig aus:l

Viele Grüße 

Timo


----------



## chaco (15. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

timo ich bin auch da ab den 25.7, mach mal alles etwas schwerer als bei uns in der ostsee!! zieht da ganz schön, auch viel tiefer als bei uns, aber fisch ohne ende, kannst mich nicht übersehen, hab den schönsten hund dabei!! rudi aus hamburchhhh


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Normal hat Jürgen keine Wattis mehr, aber wenn Du für 50 Wattwürmer 17.50 Euro bezahlst (35 Cent/Stück), dann wird Jürgens Wurmsucher vielleicht doch wieder aktiv.


 
 Der Preis ist mir relativ egal, wenn ich gute Qualität bekomme! Ich zahle genug Kohle für die Langeland Tour und will Spaß und Fisch haben, da kommt es mir auf 10.- Euro mehr für gute Würmer nicht drauf an 




buttweisser schrieb:


> Aber mehr weiß ich dazu leider auch nicht. Ich fahre am 28.03. wiede auf die Insel danach kann ich Dir mehr (Meer) sagen.


 
 Das wäre total nett


----------



## UMK (15. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen,
benötige dringend eure Hilfe.

Wir suchen für ein befreundetes Paar in der Zeit vom 18.07. bis 25.07.2015 eine kleine Ferienwohnung/Appartement/kleines Ferienhaus in Spodsbjerg oder der näheren Umgebung. Beide angeln, wenn der Fisch an der Unterkunft versorgt werden könnte, wäre das toll.

Die einschlägigen Portale der bekannten Anbieter haben wir durchgegoogelt, da war leider das Passende nicht dabei.

Wenn jemand einen heissen Tipp hat, würde ich mich über eine PN sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße
Uli


----------



## Stulle (16. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich überlege ob ich am Mefo event am 29. teilnehmen sollte die anfahrt ist mir aber nur für einen tag zu weit :/ hat jemand einen tip wo ich für 1-2 Nächte unternommen könnte am besten mit Gefrierfach ?


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (16. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



UMK schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> benötige dringend eure Hilfe.
> 
> Wir suchen für ein befreundetes Paar in der Zeit vom 18.07. bis 25.07.2015 eine kleine Ferienwohnung/Appartement/kleines Ferienhaus in Spodsbjerg oder der näheren Umgebung. Beide angeln, wenn der Fisch an der Unterkunft versorgt werden könnte, wäre das toll.
> ...


Hallo Uli 
Schau mal bei www.Novasol. de  |rolleyes da sind also noch reichlich frei Für jeden Geldbeutel.|supergri


----------



## Multe (17. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

https://www.facebook.com/smukke.langeland?fref=nf
hier könnt ihr etwas Posten, wenn euch eine der Veranstaltungen gefallen hat.


----------



## Tommek83 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

guten abend

gibt es noch andere fängige köder außer würmer? vielleicht fischfetzen oder so?wollte es mal mit der brandungsrute abends probieren....da unser haus ja direkt am wasser liegt kann man es ja mal probieren:m bin wie immer über jeden tip dankbar....

gruß thomas


----------



## Stulle (17. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> guten abend
> 
> gibt es noch andere fängige köder außer würmer? vielleicht fischfetzen oder so?wollte es mal mit der brandungsrute abends probieren....da unser haus ja direkt am wasser liegt kann man es ja mal probieren:m bin wie immer über jeden tip dankbar....
> 
> gruß thomas


Tintenfish soll gehen oder sandall


----------



## Stulle (17. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Aber kannst das halten wie mein Vater " einen besseren Köder als wurm? Viele Würmer!"


----------



## Multe (17. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

natürlich kannst du auch tiefgefrorene Garnelen in der Schale benutzen. Diese gibt es in  jeden Supermarkt für wenig Geld - und den rest kannst du essen .


----------



## delitant (18. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi
Wie sieht aktuel mit Dorsche aus?
War schon eine drausen?


----------



## MS aus G (18. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Klempnerfischie,

 Gib mal einen kleinen Statusbericht von Eurer Tour, Du hast ja geschrieben, das Ihr ab glaube 07.03. oder so auf der Insel wart. Oder ist die Tour ausgefallen?

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Nick*Rivers (18. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Genau, was geht denn aktuell???Ich bin die Woche vor Ostern daDer Countdown läuft....


----------



## Stulle (19. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Genau, was geht denn aktuell???Ich bin die Woche vor Ostern daDer Countdown läuft....


Und ich um ostern, erzählt mal wie es war.


----------



## SnowHH1991 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich sehe auf jeden Fall täglich schon ein paar Boote rausfahren. Die Webcam läuft praktisch 24/7 bei mir |supergri. Heute siehts auch wieder richtig traumhaft aus! Wäre auf jeden Fall schön zu wissen, was z.Z. geht auf Dorsch! 30 Tage noch.....


----------



## Nick*Rivers (21. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Und ich um ostern, erzählt mal wie es war.



Werde zeitnah einen Bericht abgeben. Wenn unser Ferienhaus WLAN hat vielleicht sogar täglich(wenn es die Zeit erlaubt). Hoffe es wir nur windtechnisch eine Flaute|bla:


----------



## Tommek83 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

guten morgen liebe angelgemeinde|rolleyesich fahre ja am 23.05 auf die insel und wollte euch nochmal fragen was ich mir so für gummifische besorgen soll?bin mir da einfach noch nicht sicher....und fischt ihr die gummifische mit beifänger oder ohne?und wie sieht eure montage aus mit gummifisch? 1m mono(0,40mm - 0,50mm???) vorschalten?mit wirbel an der hauptschnur befestigen???fragen über fragen...ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar antworten für mich da ich leider nicht so der ostseefischer bin|supergri....meine hauptschnur ist eine berkley blaze orange 0,16mm...meine angelrolle ist eine penn slammer 360...und als rute hab ich die dam steelpower red shad & pilk in 2,70m 40-170gr wurfgewicht!das soll nur ein kleiner überblick sein meiner ausrüstung....vielleicht habt ihr ja auch was dazu zu sagen#t....achso geangelt wird von einem 6m dieselkutter#6...so ich glaub das reicht erstmal...wie gesagt bin über jeden tip dankbar...achso noch eins.....wo werden die fische zu erwarten sein?damit ich mir die passenden bleiköpfe bestellen kann....danke danke und einen schönen sonntag noch

gruß thomas


----------



## SnowHH1991 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Tommek83 schrieb:


> guten morgen liebe angelgemeinde|rolleyesich fahre ja am 23.05 auf die insel und wollte euch nochmal fragen was ich mir so für gummifische besorgen soll?bin mir da einfach noch nicht sicher....und fischt ihr die gummifische mit beifänger oder ohne?und wie sieht eure montage aus mit gummifisch? 1m mono(0,40mm - 0,50mm???) vorschalten?mit wirbel an der hauptschnur befestigen???fragen über fragen...ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar antworten für mich da ich leider nicht so der ostseefischer bin|supergri....meine hauptschnur ist eine berkley blaze orange 0,16mm...meine angelrolle ist eine penn slammer 360...und als rute hab ich die dam steelpower red shad & pilk in 2,70m 40-170gr wurfgewicht!das soll nur ein kleiner überblick sein meiner ausrüstung....vielleicht habt ihr ja auch was dazu zu sagen#t....achso geangelt wird von einem 6m dieselkutter#6...so ich glaub das reicht erstmal...wie gesagt bin über jeden tip dankbar...achso noch eins.....wo werden die fische zu erwarten sein?damit ich mir die passenden bleiköpfe bestellen kann....danke danke und einen schönen sonntag noch
> 
> gruß thomas



Hallo Thomas,

wie schon mal gesagt, wirst du wahrscheinlich bei 10 Leuten die antworten, 10 verschiedene Antworten bekommen. Gerade was die Gummis angeht, hat doch jeder irgendwie seine Lieblinge. Am Ende heisst es aber doch immer: Nur der Gummi der hängt, kann auch fangen :q. Ich persönlich (hab ich glaub ich schon mal gesagt), vertraue auf den Shaker von Lunker City in 4,5" und 6" in verschiedenen Farben. Die Mischung ist weicher im Gegensatz zum z.B. Klassiker Kopyto. Ich persönlich erhoffe mir dadurch ein etwas natürlicheres Spiel des Köders. Natürlich hast du den Nachteil, dass dir diese Gummis auch schneller "verbissen" werden, was am Ende des Tages ein wenig kostspieliger ist. Genauso ist es beim Beifänger. Als ich früher noch hauptsächlich pilkte, habe ich meistens ein klassisches Pilkvorfach mit 1-2 Beifängern gefischt. Seitdem ich nun ausschliesslich mit Gummi fische, verzichte ich komplett auf diese. Aber wie gesagt, jeder schwört hier auf etwas anderes. Am besten du versuchst beides und stellst am Ende fest, was für dich mehr Erfolg gebracht hat.

Was du im jeden Fall machen solltest, ist das von dir angesprochene Mono bzw. Fluocarbonvorfach vorschalten. Es federt im Drill ein wenig ab und gibt dir zusätzliche Abriebfestigkeit. Ich würde sagen, dass hier aber eine 35 mm Schnur genügt (gerade bei einem Hänger, reisst diese schneller und du verlierst dein Geflecht nicht) . Ich persönlich fische Fluocarbon (ca. 50 cm). Aber das Ganze ist eigentlich nur etwas für den Kopf des Anglers (bessere Fangergebnisse, weil kaum sichtbar unter Wasser etc.) und sicher kein Muss, gerade nicht beim Dorsch.

Den Gummi befestigst du ganz einfach mit einem Einhänger/Snap am Vorfach. Die Verbindung zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach stelle ich beim Dorschangeln vom Boot, immer noch mit einem knotenlosen Verbinder her. Es geht einfach schneller an Bord (gerade nach einem Abriss) und nichts ist schlimmer als seinen Köder nicht im Wasser zu haben, wenn man gerade mitten im Fisch steht:q.

Bei den Gewichten des Jigs gilt eigentlich immer "So schwer wie nötig, so leicht wie möglich". Hier kommt es dann ganz auf die Bedingungen an die ihr vorfinden werdet. Es kann sein, dass ihr mit 30-50 auskommt, es kann aber auch sein das ihr 100-150 g fischen müsst. Immer je nach Drift und Tiefe. Würde also eine etwas größere Auswahl einpacken.

Wir waren letztes Jahr ebenfalls im Mai vor Ort und haben den Fisch zwischen 15-23 m gefunden. Auf 5-15 m hatten wir (wenn) nur Schniepel. Aber das kann dieses Jahr auch wieder anders sein. Ich würde es in jedem Fall auch im Flachen versuchen.

Alles in allem würde ich mir nicht so große Sorgen um Köder/Farben etc. machen. Das ist meines erachtens Kopfsache des Anglers. Viel wichtiger ist es, dass ihr die Fische findet, denn der beste Köder fängt auch nicht, wenn ihr im "trüben" fischt. Habt ihr den Dorsch erstmal gefunden, nimmt er eig. so ziemlich alles .

Gruß, 

Timo


----------



## 30mike (22. März 2015)

*Karte mit Wassertiefen*

Moin,
gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ne brauchbare Karte mit den Wassertiefen rund um Spodsbjerg. Eine habe ich mal vom Morze runtergeladen, doch bevor ich da was erkennen kann wird es unscharf.
Jemand ne Idee ??
Danke Sam


----------



## SnowHH1991 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Karte mit Wassertiefen*



30mike schrieb:


> Moin,
> gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ne brauchbare Karte mit den Wassertiefen rund um Spodsbjerg. Eine habe ich mal vom Morze runtergeladen, doch bevor ich da was erkennen kann wird es unscharf.
> Jemand ne Idee ??
> Danke Sam



Für Lau wird es da schwer glaube ich. Für jeden Smartphone/Tablet besitzer, kann ich die App "Isailor" empfehlen. Wenn man einmalig etwas über 20€ investiert, hat man einen Plotter inkl. Tiefen für die gesamte westliche Ostsee, der für den Hobby-Angelgebrauch auf jeden Fall taugt! Die heissen Kanten, können dann auch direkt angefahren werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Reicht Dir da?

http://www.nv-pedia.de/category/revier-ostsee/ostsee-serie-1-de/


----------



## tom_saywer (22. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Seekarten gibt es vom bootsvermieter. Manchmal liegen diese auch im Ferienhaus 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZackDieBohne (22. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Sam, 
Ich fahre im Juli mit meinen Jungs nach Langeland. Ich habe mir den Langeland Angelführer von der "Rapsbande" bestellt. Das Geld ist auf jeden Fall gut angelegt. Viele klassische Bootsangel-Stellen mit GPS Koordinaten und nützlichen Infos.

Gruß Timo


----------



## tom_saywer (23. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hallo, ich hab gerade im Hvide Sande 2015 gelesen, das dort die Heringe schon da sind und auch gefangen werden. was denkt ihr wie lange dauert es noch bis zu den ersten Heringsfängen auf Langeland. 
 wird wohl noch dauern ?? oder


----------



## SFVNOR (23. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



ZackDieBohne schrieb:


> Moin Sam,
> Ich fahre im Juli mit meinen Jungs nach Langeland. Ich habe mir den Langeland Angelführer von der "Rapsbande" bestellt. Das Geld ist auf jeden Fall gut angelegt. Viele klassische Bootsangel-Stellen mit GPS Koordinaten und nützlichen Infos.
> 
> Gruß Timo



Moinsens,

 Den guten Kauf kann ich nur bestätigen :vik:

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## 30mike (23. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Vielen Dank für die Info´s
 Ich finde das Board sehr geil.

 Danke Jungs


----------



## lumoss (23. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen,

fährt jemand evtl. in den Pfingstferien 2015 nach Langeland würde mich mal einen Tag lang auf sein Boot mitzunehmen? Alternativ gerne auch zum Spinnen auf MeFo. Ich bin Anfänger was das angeht, würde mich aber nicht allzu dumm anstellen. Ich lese alles was ich in die Finger kriegen kann und sehe mir dutzend Videos an, aber ein eigenes Boot zu mieten und dann drausloszuschippern, davor habe ich schon Respekt. Ich bin Baujahr 74 und komme aus dem Raum Aschaffenburg.

Gruß,
Lumoss


----------



## Adikasch (23. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen,

 bin ab dem 04.04.2015 auf der Insel . Hoffe auf wenig Wind ,damit man das Boot voll ausnutzen kann . Das Buch von der Rapsbande kann ich auch nur empfehlen . 

 Gruß Kaschi


----------



## lumoss (24. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein paar Anfängerfragen:
Wir haben an Pfingsten für 2 Wochen ein Ferienhaus in Ristinge Strand, ziemlich Mittig in der Bucht.
Sehe ich es richtig, daß dort am Sandstrand mit Brandungsruten auf Plattfisch etwas gehen müßte? Wurfweite zur 1. Sandbank müßten so 100 Meter sein. Oder ist da an Pfingsten so viel Betrieb, das ich es vergessen kann ein Dreibein aufzustellen?
Wie sieht es weiter draußen aus, lohnt es sich evtl. abends mit einem kleinen aufblasbaren Ruderboot im Blauen auf Dorsch/ Mefo zu blinkern?

Ich würde halt gerne aus familiären Gründen nicht allzuweit vom Haus entfernt angeln gehen wenn das Chancen auf Erfolg hat.

Gruß,
Lumoss


----------



## Stulle (24. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



lumoss schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein paar Anfängerfragen:
> Wir haben an Pfingsten für 2 Wochen ein Ferienhaus in Ristinge Strand, ziemlich Mittig in der Bucht.
> ...


Ich war 3 mal zum angeln da Vormittags bis Sonnenuntergang, wenn es sonnig war ging garnichts ansonsten gab es Flundern bis 40cm in akzeptablen mengen. Dorsch kam nie raus ich war immer bei der Ruine hinter dem Parkplatz. Mefo angler sind meist bei ristinge hale in rudeln anzutreffen die ecke da ist aber flach und stellenweise sehr krautig. Ich wollte da in der bucht schon immer mal mit dem boot nen wurm übern boden zupfen da ich die fische hinter der bank vermutet.


----------



## lumoss (24. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Meinst Du ein kleines Schlauchboot (z.B. Seylor Fishhunter) reicht aus um vom Strand aus max. 150 Meter raus zu angeln? Natürlich mit Anker falls die Strömung unverhofft wechselt. Soll halt auch für die Kinder ein bißchen Spaß machen. Oder ist das schon zu weit weg vom Strand und zu gefährlich?


----------



## DasaTeamchef (24. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



lumoss schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein paar Anfängerfragen:
> Wir haben an Pfingsten für 2 Wochen ein Ferienhaus in Ristinge Strand, ziemlich Mittig in der Bucht.
> ...


 
Moin Lumoss,

ich habe gelesen das Du mit einem aufblasbarem Ruderboot hinaus fahren willst. Den besten Tipp, den ich Dir geben kann: Laß es sein! Nicht weil ich Dir den Fang nicht gönne, im Gegenteil, auch Dich soll das Langelandfieber packen! Aber es gehen jedes Jahr einige Angler "verloren", weil sie unaufmerksam oder Leichtsinnig sind. Ein Ruderboot und dann auch noch aufblaßbar hat auf dem Meer wirklich nichts zu suchen! Nimm Dir die Zeit und miete Dir ein Boot, das ist dann viel sicherer und auch wenn Du von Ristinge dafür etwas fahren musst.....und Deine Familie warten muss - es ist weit besser als wenn Deine Familie wegen einer so riskanten Sache vergeblich warten muss

VG FRank


----------



## Stulle (24. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

100% sicher ist garnichts. Ich dachte an mein Bellyboot oder ein Schlauchboot bei entsprechenden winden da man von dort aus ja kaum noch land finden wird wenn man abtreibt. Aber bei solchen winden sind andere stellen immer verlockender gewesen.


----------



## MS aus G (24. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@lumoss,

 bleib aber bitte an Land und versuch nicht mit einem aufblasbaren Schlauchboot auf die Ostsee zu rudern. Oder miete Dir ein richtiges Boot im Hafen, denn da bist Du auch schnell in Ristinge. Denn sonst kann es Dir passieren, das Du doch weiter von Deiner Familie weg bist, als Dir lieb ist. Das ist zwar "nur" die Ostsee, aber auch da gibt es Strömungen und unvorhersehbares Wetter. Ist nur ein gutgemeinter Rat, nicht das Du denkst ich will Dir das Angeln vermiesen.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (24. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Dasa Teamchef,

 na das nenn ich mal "Gedankenübertragung"!!! 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Stulle (24. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Jetzt wird man für Pfingsten wohl kein boot mehr bekommen.


----------



## lumoss (24. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke für die Tips, ich wollte das ganze schon sicher betreiben!

Was wäre denn, wenn ich das Boot mit einem Elektromotor ausrüste (z.B. Minn Kota 30 C2), reicht der als Rückkehrversicherung bei max. 200m von Strand aus?


----------



## DasaTeamchef (24. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

ich weiss noch letztes Jahr.....wo zwei Schlauchbootbesatzungen verloren gingen und noch unklar war ob es Überlebende gab - OK, das war ein Wetter wo selbst Angelkutter nicht fuhren....

@Mario - ja, das passte

@Stulle - vermutlich hast Du recht, aber wer früh am Hafen ist, höflich fragt und sich an den Spritkosten beteiligt wird nicht an Land bleiben....


----------



## Stulle (24. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Habs mir gerade angesehen mit so einem kleinen Plastik boot wirst du wenig Freude haben da du schlicht weck zu wenig platz hast und auch nicht ordentlich sitzen kannst. Im übrigen wird dein größter feind der wind sein und nicht die Strömung


----------



## lumoss (24. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Also doch lieber 3-Bein und Brandungsruten, ist auch ok.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (24. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



lumoss schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips, ich wollte das ganze schon sicher betreiben!
> 
> Was wäre denn, wenn ich das Boot mit einem Elektromotor ausrüste (z.B. Minn Kota 30 C2), reicht der als Rückkehrversicherung bei max. 200m von Strand aus?


 

Es gibt auf dem Meer keine Rückkehrversicherung! Ich traue Dir Muskelkraft zu und auch das Du den Wetterbericht lesen kannst. Erlebe aber einmal auf dem Meer ein Sommergewitter - und dann auf einer -sorry- "Luftmatratze" - Du wirst auf ewig Respekt haben 

Feuer Wasser und Wind, Kräfte der Natur...die werden immer stärker sein als wir!


Wenn Du ein Boot mietest, kann es auch zu einem Notfall kommen, aber dann hast Du die Rufnummer des Vermieters dabei und sitzt in einem "sicheren" (was immer relativ ist) Boot und kannst auf Hilfe warten!

Ich fahre seit 40 Jahren auf den Meeren umher, hab mögliches und unmögliches erlebt, bin GANZ sicher angelverrückt....aber habe Respekt und Erfahrung! Lieber bleibe ich 10x an Land, als das ich einmal auf See bleibe!

Es klingt so als wenn Du hier für Dein "Schlauchbootprojekt" eine Absolution erhoffst....die kann Dir hier niemand erteilen


----------



## lumoss (24. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Nein nein, keine Angst. Ich bin lernfähig!


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (24. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Es gibt auf dem Meer keine Rückkehrversicherung! Ich traue Dir Muskelkraft zu und auch das Du den Wetterbericht lesen kannst. Erlebe aber einmal auf dem Meer ein Sommergewitter - und dann auf einer -sorry- "Luftmatratze" - Du wirst auf ewig Respekt haben
> 
> Feuer Wasser und Wind, Kräfte der Natur...die werden immer stärker sein als wir!
> 
> ...



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6
Da geb ich dem Frank 100% recht!!!!#d#d#d
Gruß
Tom


----------



## SnowHH1991 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



lumoss schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein paar Anfängerfragen:
> Wir haben an Pfingsten für 2 Wochen ein Ferienhaus in Ristinge Strand, ziemlich Mittig in der Bucht.
> ...



Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschliessen. Es ist viel zu gefährlich, gerade wenn dazu noch Kinder an Bord sind. Die Ostsee sieht nicht selten aus wie ein Ententeich, aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass der Schein oftmals trügt. Lieber etwas mehr Zeit aufwenden und ein seetaugliches Boot mir Motor in Bagenkop mieten. Alles andere ist es einfach nicht wert.

Timo


----------



## Stulle (24. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Und auf jeden fall alle mit Guten Schwimmwesten ausrüsten. Ob nun dein Schlauchboot zum rumpaddeln oder mit belly/kajak


----------



## Adikasch (26. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo ,

 hat denn keiner aktuelle Fangmeldungen von der Insel?
 Nächste Woche geht es endlich los.


----------



## MS aus G (26. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Musst mal beim Matze im Mommark-Trööt gucken, der hat aktuelle Bilder.
 Ist ja jetzt nicht so weit entfernt von LL. Kann man vielleicht nicht 1zu1 übernehmen aber ein kleiner Anhaltspunkt sollte das schon sein.

 Hier scheinen Leute mal wieder "nur" Infos abgreifen zu wollen, aber mal selber ein paar Infos rausrücken ist dann nicht!!! Oder es ist einfach noch niemand auf der Insel, aber nächste Woche wird das bestimmt besser da sind doch sehr viele auf der Insel!!! 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Multe (26. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Sorry, hatte leider keine Zeit etwas zu posten. Am Sonntag gab es für uns in 3Std. 32 Dorsche. Am Dienstag hatten wir 56 Dorsche am Haken. Heute waren wir nicht draussen aber es wurde am Abend noch reichlich filetiert. Gefangen haben wir die Dorsche in einer Tiefe von 23m. Meist auf Pilker oder braun-orangene Beifänger. Shads lief nur grün.


----------



## delitant (26. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

wie groß sind die Dorsche dise Jahr?


----------



## Zanderdieb (27. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich werd verrückt....... Jetzt habe Ich noch 2 Urlaubstage mehr bekommen und jetzt spielt das Wetter nicht mit nächste Woche. WIND WIND WIND ...... Ich könnte heulen ..... Ab wieviel Uhr und Wo kann man Dorsche vom Strand aus fangen??? Gibt es da schöne Stellen ????

Ich wäre dankbar über jede Antwort


Lieben Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Stulle (27. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Fast alle Strände im Süden mit blinker um den Sonnenuntergang herum

Bist du schon oben ?


----------



## sandre (27. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Walter,

na das hört sich doch gut an, Petri. War schon ganz gespannt. Ab Sonntag wird's wohl recht luftig, dann sind sicher die Silbernen angesagt. 
Euch noch schöne Tage. 

Gruß Ron


----------



## Adikasch (27. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Dann erst mal Petri Heil.....

 Ich hoffe das der Wind sich ab Ostern verzieht , damit
 man das Boot voll ausreizen kann . Bei den Fängen freue ich mich schon.

 Grüße auf die Insel|wavey:


----------



## Multe (27. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Ron, an dich habe ich heute besonders gedacht. Kannst dir ja vorstellen was da ab ging. 
Heute war der " *KRACHER*". Erst wollten wir wegen dem diesigen Wetter nicht raus - Strömung war auch fast nichts. 
Man konnte aber gut 4km weit schauen - also sind wir gegen 11.00 Uhr raus. Bei 22m angekommen - sofort beide Ruten krumm. Jeder Dorsch   Ü 75.* Und* - das ging so weiter. Es kamen auch mal 50er ( aber ganz selten ) - dafür gab es dann aber gleich einen +80er hinterher. Der größte Dorsch hatte 95cm.
Gefangen haben wir alle nur mit Blitz - Pilker in einem Braunton. Mit anderen Farben in der gleichen Form lief nichts.


----------



## MS aus G (27. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ein dickes Petri von mir Multe,

 jetzt wird es ja langsam "ernst"!!! Wird ab jetzt hoffentlich täglich solche Meldungen geben!!! Das "Windnetz" (das wäre mal eine Erfindung für LL) haben wir ja alle gespannt, so das jeden Tag rausgefahren werden kann!!!

 Euch allen noch alles Gute und viel Erfolg. Ich muss ja noch bis November warten...! Wenn die Lottozahlen mal stimmen auch früher...! Aber dann...!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## sandre (28. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Walter,

dickes Petri:m, das ist doch gleich mal eine Ansage. Auf Pilker, so so. Dann macht mal weiter so, ich drück fest die Daumen.

Gruß Ron


----------



## roofvisser (28. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

*HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT *


Hallo boardies,

Ich habe eine Seite auf der Website mit Koordinaten und Übersichtskarten hinzugefügt.
vielleicht etwas für Sie ?  #6

Klik hier:
*Koordinaten Langeland*

einige Beispiele:


----------



## Multe (28. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej, Kees die Karten sehen SUPER aus. Schade, das ich nicht zum Treffen nach Holland konnte. Bin gerade mit Leonard Muys im Hafen.


----------



## lumoss (28. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich habe in der ersten Pfingstwoche 2015 bei Torben Hansen ein Boot (Limbo 460) gemietet. Ist noch jemand zu dieser Zeit bei ihm und hat Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour? Zwei Boote finden mehr Fisch als eins ;-). Ich bin Anfänger und freue mich über jeden Tip.


----------



## Weini (28. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So Leute bei uns sind es noch 7 Tage dann sind wir oben!  Diese Woche soll es ja häufig stürmen und am Wochenende wieder abnehmen... Glück für uns! 

Wir sind am 4.4 in Bagenkop vielleicht sieht man sich mal! 

Mfg Weini


----------



## Der Goldaal (28. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Petri an Multe, der ja mal richtig aufräumt 
Wir sind in ein paar Wochen auch wieder oben und hoffen auf ein paar gute Fangtage, da es in den letzten 2 Jahren mit dem Dorsch leider nicht so geklappt hat. Bis dahin werden wir die Fangmeldungen von Multe und Co. mit sehr sehr viel NEID verfolgen. ;-)

Vielen Dank an roofvisser für die Mega Karte mit den Koordinaten. Super Service . Wir werden einige Punkte sicher mal ansteuern!!!


----------



## jörg12345 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo LL Fans
schön von euch wieder tolle Berichte zu lesen. wir sind auch dieses Jahr ( fahren seit 1987 ) wieder für eine Woche auf der Insel. 09.05.2015. die letzten 2 jahre (immer über Vatertag ) haben wir mega tolle Tage gehabt,
wir konnten 4 mal mit boot raus und kein tag unter 80 Dorsche noch nie soo Viele Große gefangen. wir sind reine pilker aber haben in den letzten 2 jahren erstmals mit gummifische geangelt und sie waren unschlagbar , wie ich hier gelesen habe sind pilker zur zeit wohl angesagt . ich werde jetzt auch aktuell berichten wie wo und auf was . 
wünsche allen die schon da sind und die die noch kommen Viel spass wenning wind und Petri Heil  ...


----------



## Schmidt54 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Super! #6


----------



## dorsch*thomas (28. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Tolle Karten Kees!!!
 @ Multe: Hallo Walter, das hört sich ja gut an, was ihr so an den Haken bekommt. Sieht so aus, als ob uns ein super Angeljahr bevorsteht. Dir noch viel Spaß und Erfolg da oben. Gruß Thomas


----------



## danalf (29. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Leute
Ich bin seit gestern zurück und es ist zur Zeit der Knaller.
Die Dorsche waren eigentlich in allen tiefen ab 15 Meter anzutreffen.
Das ging Sonntag los und ging die ganze Woche.
Wir waren mit drei Mann jeden Tag 5 Stunden zum Angeln.
Richtig starke Drift war nur Sonntag,aus Süd.
Fische ab 50 bis 70 cm hatten wir jeden Tag etwa 25 mitgenommen,alles was drunter oder drüber war ging zurück.70+ waren jeden Tag reichlich.Gefangen wurde überall.Am Mittwoch haben wir mal ab 13 m versucht,es kamen Fische bis 85 cm.Alle auf Gummi.Wir fischten mit Gummifischen in allen farben bis 20 cm.Jeder Wurf ein Fisch.Da wenig Drift war konnten wir mit 50 Gramm Bleikopf angeln.Das ging super bis 25 meter.
Am Freitag fischten wir zwischen 35 und 45 meter mit Pilker.Fisch ohne ende hätten wir mitnehmen können.
Ich hab mich ein paar mal mit Walter getroffen und gesnackt.Ich hab mit einigen Anglern gesprochen die fast nichts hatten.Einige trafen wir auf dem Wasser wieder.Als ich ihre Montagen sah,naja ich lass mich mal nicht darüber aus,wusste ich warum.

Walter,wir haben wieder vergessen eins zu Skolen.Wo ich bei dir im Haus war,zu früh für Bier
Machen wir das nächste mal aber wirklich.



Es war eine wunderschöne Woche mit super wetter am Stück.Viele Grüße aus Dänemark|wavey:
Lutz
Ein paar Bilder kommen noch.


----------



## delitant (29. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das klingt ja toll!!
Was für gumiss hat ihr benutzt? ich habe damit keine erfahrung wenn geht stehll auch ein paar Billder mit Köders.
Danke im vorraus


----------



## danalf (29. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



delitant schrieb:


> Das klingt ja toll!!
> Was für gumiss hat ihr benutzt? ich habe damit keine erfahrung wenn geht stehll auch ein paar Billder mit Köders.
> Danke im vorraus



Eine kleine Auswahl.Gefangen haben wir mit allen Farben.Besonders gut war es in der Abdrift.Ich habe passiv geangelt und es hat alle 5 Minuten gerappelt.Nicht ein Fisch unter 50 cm.


----------



## delitant (29. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich danke dir Mann!!
Mindeatenst einer der seine eigene Landsleute voll understutzt(informative)!
Die Holänder z.B. Tauschen immer und die ganze Info und bei uns kann mann nur lesen "hört auf zu betteln" und zo weiter.
Das ist auch kein wunder das die anderen kommen zu Insel und fangen an zu angeln und wir müssen erst alles suchen und ausprobieren. und Urlaub geht vorbei.Aber wir müssen doch nicht nach Info betteln.
Danke noch mall auch fon die die nicht danken können.


----------



## Multe (29. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej danalf, ich trink heute ein øl für dich mit - DANKE noch einmal für die Kiste.

@delitant - die Holländer sind in dieser Richtung ein ganz anderes Volk. Da ist der Zusammenhalt groß und da hilft einer dem anderen  - in jeder Richtung.
Hier stehen leider einige Boardis im Hintergrund und hören im Hafen nur zu und geben sich nicht zu erkennen.
Viele Holländer ( und auch ich ) sind in der "Langelandgruppe" bei Facebook und da kennt jeder jeden.


----------



## sandre (29. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Lutz, 

toller Bericht, wir sind in 3 Wochen oben, das lässt ja hoffen. Das mit dem Entnahmefenster (50-70cm) find ich klasse, sehr fair. Was meinst du mit den Montagen bei den " Wenigfängern", heutzutage läuft doch entweder Gummi oder Pilker solo oder mit Beifaenger. Nächste Woche wird es wohl ziemlich windig, bin mal auf Fangmeldungen gespannt. 

Gruß Ron


----------



## SnowHH1991 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



danalf schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich bin seit gestern zurück und es ist zur Zeit der Knaller.
> Die Dorsche waren eigentlich in allen tiefen ab 15 Meter anzutreffen.
> Das ging Sonntag los und ging die ganze Woche.
> ...



Wow!

Das ist ja richtig Zündstoff. Die Bestände scheinen sich ja wirklich zu erholen. Aber wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, wie viel Kleinfisch wir in den letzten Jahren so gefangen haben, ist diese Entwicklung gar nicht mehr so abwegig.

Gruß,

Timo


----------



## Zanderdieb (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo ,
wie sollte den so eine Montage aussehen???

LG


Karsten 








danalf schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich bin seit gestern zurück und es ist zur Zeit der Knaller.
> Die Dorsche waren eigentlich in allen tiefen ab 15 Meter anzutreffen.
> Das ging Sonntag los und ging die ganze Woche.
> ...


----------



## Zanderdieb (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Walter,

in einen deiner Beiträge hast du einen Braunen Blitz-Pilker erwähnt!! Was ist das für ein Blinker,hast du ein Bild davon?? Hat der Thomas solche Pilker ??
Wie ist Wetter auf Langeland in den nächsten Tagen?? Bist du ab Mittwoch noch dort?? Wir kommen Mittwoch morgen an... Wo finden wir dich dann ??

Lieben Gruß 


Karsten 




Multe schrieb:


> hej danalf, ich trink heute ein øl für dich mit - DANKE noch einmal für die Kiste.
> 
> @delitant - die Holländer sind in dieser Richtung ein ganz anderes Volk. Da ist der Zusammenhalt groß und da hilft einer dem anderen - in jeder Richtung.
> Hier stehen leider einige Boardis im Hintergrund und hören im Hafen nur zu und geben sich nicht zu erkennen.
> Viele Holländer ( und auch ich ) sind in der "Langelandgruppe" bei Facebook und da kennt jeder jeden.


----------



## Multe (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej Karsten, der braune Blitzpilker war nur an diesem Tag so erfolgreich. Am nächsten Tag war die Farbe wieder  egal.
Da wollten wir eigentlich nur den Abfall vom Vortag entsorgen und fingen in weniger als einer Stunde 22 schöne Dorsche.
Im Moment regnet es hier sehr stark  und auf Lolland scheint die Sonne. Der Wind ist so ok.
Ich schick dir eine PN damit du mich findest.
Kommt gut hoch.
Gruss Walter


----------



## Zanderdieb (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej Walter,

danke ... Klar komm Ich dann mal rum ...... Danke geben uns alle Mühe gut Hoch zu kommen . Freuen uns schon riesig


Lieben Gruß

Karsten 






Multe schrieb:


> Hej Karsten, der braune Blitzpilker war nur an diesem Tag so erfolgreich. Am nächsten Tag war die Farbe wieder egal.
> Da wollten wir eigentlich nur den Abfall vom Vortag entsorgen und fingen in weniger als einer Stunde 22 schöne Dorsche.
> Im Moment regnet es hier sehr stark und auf Lolland scheint die Sonne. Der Wind ist so ok.
> Ich schick dir eine PN damit du mich findest.
> ...


----------



## ole-brumm (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Und auf jeden fall alle mit Guten Schwimmwesten ausrüsten. Ob nun dein Schlauchboot zum rumpaddeln oder mit belly/kajak



Auf jeden Fall, Schwimmwesten sind in DK "PFLICHT", egal ob mit einem kleinen Schlauchbpoot oder einem 5,5 Meter Boot gefahren wird.


----------



## danalf (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SnowHH1991 schrieb:


> Wow!
> 
> Das ist ja richtig Zündstoff. Die Bestände scheinen sich ja wirklich zu erholen. Aber wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, wie viel Kleinfisch wir in den letzten Jahren so gefangen haben, ist diese Entwicklung gar nicht mehr so abwegig.
> 
> ...



Hej Timo
Wir fahren seit 25 Jahren nach Langeland.Die Dorsche waren eigentlich nie weniger,oder zu mindest nicht mehr in den Größen.Ich denke das es Walter bestätigen kann.Nur hat sich einiges geändert.Vor 20 Jahren war es im März Lotterie hier her zu fahen weil es Arsch kalt war.Da haben wir auf 5 Meter gefangen mit Pilkern um die 40 Gramm.
Kleine Dorsche wurden in der letzten Woche auch massig gefangen.Mit Montagen von 300 Gramm Pilkern und 2 Twistern als Beifänger mit denen ich auf Barsch angle.300 Gramm in Tiefen um 20 Meter.Im Hafen haben uns einige gefragt wie wir fangen,hab es ihnen erklärt und gezeigt.Am nächsten Tag haben die selben Leute wieder mit ihrer Montage geangelt.Was soll man da noch zu sagen?;+
Wenn man dann was sagt ist man der Klug*******r.Hab mir seit Jahren abgewöhnt jemanden einen Tipp zu geben,es sei denn man hat uns angesprochen.Dann gerne.
Ich glaube Walter ging es genau so.

Kein Problem Walter,immer gerne.Ich danke für die Gummis.Aber immer eins nach den anderen trinken,gelle
Beste Grüße aus Dänemark
Lutz

Und was ich noch sehr nett finde das Boote mit Vollgas 5 Meter an einen vorbei rauschen!!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



ole-brumm schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, Schwimmwesten sind in DK "PFLICHT", egal ob mit einem kleinen Schlauchbpoot oder einem 5,5 Meter Boot gefahren wird.


 

....... da hast du Recht #6 (Im Boot muss sie sein, Tragepflicht besteht (unsinniger Weise) nicht )


----------



## Norge75 (30. März 2015)

*Suche Mitfahrgelegenheid nach Langeland zum Dorschangeln*

Hallo,
ich komme aus Unterfranken / Würzburger Raum.

Vieleicht hat noch jemand 1 Platz frei?
So würden für jeden weniger Kosten endstehen.

Zeitraum: 10.04.15 - 16.05.15 für 1 oder 2 Wochen.

Vieleicht ergibt sich was?

 #h


----------



## Zanderdieb (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Jeder der in DK auf Langeland schon mal draussen auf der Ostsee war weis wie Stark fließend die Ostsee werden kann. Da sollte jeder normal denkende Mensch erst gar nicht mehr über eine Pflicht nach denken sondern es ist ein muß. Ich habe leider schon sehr viele Schwachköpfe gesehen die mit Kinder dort auf der Ostsee in der prallen Sonne gesoffen haben und noch nicht einmal den Kindern eine Chance gegeben zu Überleben und denen eine Schwimmweste angelegt haben. Sieht ja blöd aus ... Wir können Boot fahren etc. 
Für mich stellt sich erst gar nicht die Frage..... 

Sicherheit geht vor. 


LG

Karsten 

QUOTE=ole-brumm;4318191]Auf jeden Fall, Schwimmwesten sind in DK "PFLICHT", egal ob mit einem kleinen Schlauchbpoot oder einem 5,5 Meter Boot gefahren wird.[/QUOTE]


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



zanderdieb schrieb:


> jeder der in dk auf langeland schon mal draussen auf der ostsee war weis wie stark fließend die ostsee werden kann. Da sollte jeder normal denkende mensch erst gar nicht mehr über eine pflicht nach denken sondern es ist ein muß. Ich habe leider schon sehr viele schwachköpfe gesehen die mit kinder dort auf der ostsee in der prallen sonne gesoffen haben und noch nicht einmal den kindern eine chance gegeben zu überleben und denen eine schwimmweste angelegt haben. Sieht ja blöd aus ... Wir können boot fahren etc.
> Für mich stellt sich erst gar nicht die frage.....
> 
> Sicherheit geht vor.
> ...


[/quote]


#6............... finde es auch sehr traurig, wenn Reiseanbieter, Angelzeitschriften oder auch Bootsvermieter immer noch Bilder mit Bootsnutzern ohne Weste veröffentlichen.


----------



## Stulle (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Vom Boot aus läufts ja gut, Petri dazu! Ich hoffe mal vom Strand geht am we auch etwas Mittwoch abend geht's mit dem womo los, dh wenn man uns über die Brücken läßt.


----------



## Multe (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

ach - da gibt es ja auch noch die "Silberbarren" und die sind im Moment ganz wild in sehr guten Größen unterwegs.
Also, nicht vergessen - Spinnrute mitnehmen!!!!!


----------



## Stulle (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich hab min. 3 spinnruten dabei wenn ich da hoch komme die dünne, die dicke und die altgediente mittlere. Aber Flunder sind halt zuverlässiger in die Kühlung zu bekommen abends gibt's dann Dorsch und ggf mefo auf Blinker; )


----------



## Irokese (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Guten Tag, nachdem ich schon einige Zeit hier im Forum die Beiträge der Langeland Begeisterten in mich reinsauge, möchte ich mich hier vorstellen. 
Zu meiner Person, mein richtiger Name ist Norbert (Nobby) und ich wohne in Würzburg. Angeltechnisch bevorzuge ich das Angeln auf Raubfische. Glücklicherweise habe ich den Main vor der Haustüre. Weiteres Gewässer welches ich befische, ist ein sehr Guter Baggersee in meiner Nähe, der 23 Ha groß ist. Hier bietet sich mir auch die Möglichkeit vom Boot aus zu angeln. Wir dürfen dort zwar nur rudern, aber mit etwas Geschick und guter Drift ist z.B. auch Vertikal fischen möglich.
Aber jetzt zurück nach LL. Ich war bisher zwei mal auf der Insel und bin seitdem irgendwie von so nem Virus befallen. Das erste mal war 2011. Eine Woche Ende September. Absolute Top Bedingungen. Wetter hat gepasst, Super Drift Richtung NO, 50-70 Gramm Köpfe fast immer möglich. Gute Fänge gehabt.
Beim zweiten Besuch, auch Ende September 2013, wir konnten
jeden Tag mit dem Boot raus, wennauch es schon manchmal arg gewindet hat. Strömung sehr sehr stark. 200 Gramm Köpfe, viel zu leicht. Hatten auch schwerere dabei, macht aber keinen großen Spass mehr. Wir fingen zwar den ein oder anderen Dorsch, haben aber leider nicht die Schwärme gefunden.
Geplant ist jetzt Mitte Juni 2015 eine Neue Tour, bin gespannt, wie es in dieser Jahreszeit werden wird. Auf jeden Fall, sind es noch 75 Tage bis dahin, und wir freuen uns schon riesig auf die Woche angeln. Bis dahin wird noch ein bischen getüfftelt und Vorbereitungen getroffen. Vielen Dank möchte ich an diesen Stelle noch den Leuten sagen, die hier im Langeland Forum über viele Jahre schon, anderen mit guten Tipps und Berichten bereichern. So, das wars mit meiner Vorstellung. Ihr werdet bestimmt wieder was von mir hören.
Servus


----------



## Stulle (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Noch ein infizierter ; ) willkommen nobby


----------



## MS aus G (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@danalf,

auch von mir ein dickes Petri!!!

Da ich auch schon so lange nach LL fahre wie Du, kann ich das nicht mit einer Lotterie vergleichen. Wir waren in den 90igern jedes Jahr im März auf LL und hatten bis auf März 1996 immer gutes Angelwetter mit mal mehr mal weniger Wind. Ich glaube was es im März so kalt macht, ist das doch noch sehr kalte Wasser. Mit den Fängen waren wir bis heute auch immer zufrieden, wobei sich an den Angelmethoden doch auch bei uns einiges geändert hat. Denn angefangen haben wir auch mit Pilker und Tannenbaum, über Multirollen mit Naturködern (hat auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht) und Mefoblinker (hatten wir die besten Erfolge mit und benutze ich heute noch gern), bis hin zu den gängigen Gummifischen von heute.

Zu den Tipps und Ratschlägen hab ich auch schon einiges erlebt, es hilft aber alles nichts, wenn die Angler das nicht umsetzen, oder umsetzen wollen so nach dem Motto, "Der will uns doch nur auf den Arm nehmen, 50gr. Gewicht, das ist doch viel zu wenig...., und 4 Anbißstellen sind ja doch wohl besser als nur eine....!" Sollte jetzt so jemand mitlesen sage ich nur "NEIN 50gr. REICHEN EVTL. AUS, UND SOLO GEFISCHT IST MEIST FÄNGIGER!!!"

Allen die jetzt auf LL sind wünsche ich alles Gute mit dem Wind und einen guten Fang!!! Stulle und Dir natürlich auch von Land aus alles, alles Gute!!!

Gruß Mario






  so sah das 1996 aus!


----------



## Multe (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

heute hat es auch wieder überall "silbern" geglänzt. 7x war die Rute ganz schön krumm - und alles auf den Sandaalwobbler.
Morgen geht es den Mefos wieder an die Schuppen - denn es bleibt weiter etwas zu windig zum Bootsangeln.


----------



## Windelwilli (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @danalf,
> 
> auch von mir ein dickes Petri!!!
> 
> Da ich auch schon so lange nach LL fahre wie Du, kann ich das nicht mit einer Lotterie vergleichen. Wir waren in den 90igern jedes Jahr im März auf LL und hatten bis auf März 1996 immer gutes Angelwetter mit mal mehr mal weniger Wind.



Siehst Du, und ich war 3x eine Woche auf Langeland mit gebuchtem Boot und konnte in der gesamten Zeit gerade 4 (!) Tage auf's Wasser. Und das war 2x im Juli und 1x im September, also Monate wo man eigentlich mit gutem Wetter rechnen kann.
Für mich also schon eine Lotterie.#c
Trotzdem juckt es auch mir schon wieder in den Fingern...:vik:


----------



## Waldemar S. (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Geglänzt haben heute die Wellen, die vom Wind in die Gegenrichtung gepeitscht wurden... zumindest im Norden der Insel


----------



## MS aus G (30. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moment Windelwilli,

ich habe nicht gesagt, das wir nicht angeln konnten. Wie man auf dem Bild sieht sind wir auf der Fähre von Spodsbjerg nach Tärs. Von da sind wir mit einem 12 Mann Kutter rausgefahren und haben sogar noch schöne Dorsche fangen können. 

Organisiert von unserem Vermieter, von dem Geld, welches wir für die Kleinboote bezahlt hatten.


----------



## Multe (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Jungs packt die dicken Winterklamotten ein - hier ist gerade dichtes Schneetreiben....


----------



## Stulle (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

 verdammt


----------



## danalf (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Moment Windelwilli,
> 
> ich habe nicht gesagt, das wir nicht angeln konnten. Wie man auf dem Bild sieht sind wir auf der Fähre von Spodsbjerg nach Tärs. Von da sind wir mit einem 12 Mann Kutter rausgefahren und haben sogar noch schöne Dorsche fangen können.
> 
> Organisiert von unserem Vermieter, von dem Geld, welches wir für die Kleinboote bezahlt hatten.



Das ist doch mal ne sehr nette geste von euren Vermieter,Hut ab!!


----------



## FrEnuLuM (31. März 2015)

*Servus Langelandangler*

Nun ist es auch für mich an der Zeit mich kurz vorzustellen. #h
Mein Name ist Michl, bin 23 und komme aus der schönen Oberpfalz. Vom Angeln her bin ich Allrounder, von Maiskorn bis Fliege kommt bei mir alles zum Einsatz - natürlich im erlaubten Rahmen .
Im Mai 2013 war ich zum ersten Mal auf Langeland, genauer gesagt in Bagenkop. Zusammen mit 5 weiteren Angelkollegen, von denen drei schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren zur Insel fahren.
Mit dem Kleinboot ging es dann raus auf Wassertiefen von 8 - 15m. Als Köder haben wird Pilker von ca. 95g benutzt, Beifänger waren kleine Twister in Motoroil oder Schwarz-Rot. Leider war das Fangergebnis nicht gerade berauschend, bis auf den letzten Tag hatten wir zusammen täglich nur ca. 15 Dorsche in verwertbaren Größen gefangen. 
Ich muss aber sagen, dass die Fischerei mit Boot auf Dorsch einfach meine Begeisterung gepackt hat und ich dieses Erlebnis immer und immer wieder haben will :l
Dieses Jahr fahren wir von 17.04. - 25.04 hoch. Ich habe vor vermehrt mit Gumifisch mein Glück zu versuchen, da mir schon mehrmals dazu geraten wurde.
Meine Frage betrifft nun das Gewicht der Bleiköpfe. Reichen hier 25-50g aus oder sollte besser etwas schwerer gefischt werden? Falls die Drift zu stark wird, würde ich ohnehin auf den Pilker zurückgreifen.
Auf ein paar kleine Tipps von ein paar "alten Hasen" die sich hier herumtreiben würde ich mich sehr freuen :m

Petri Heil, 
Michl


----------



## SnowHH1991 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Servus Langelandangler*



FrEnuLuM schrieb:


> Nun ist es auch für mich an der Zeit mich kurz vorzustellen. #h
> Mein Name ist Michl, bin 23 und komme aus der schönen Oberpfalz. Vom Angeln her bin ich Allrounder, von Maiskorn bis Fliege kommt bei mir alles zum Einsatz - natürlich im erlaubten Rahmen .
> Im Mai 2013 war ich zum ersten Mal auf Langeland, genauer gesagt in Bagenkop. Zusammen mit 5 weiteren Angelkollegen, von denen drei schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren zur Insel fahren.
> Mit dem Kleinboot ging es dann raus auf Wassertiefen von 8 - 15m. Als Köder haben wird Pilker von ca. 95g benutzt, Beifänger waren kleine Twister in Motoroil oder Schwarz-Rot. Leider war das Fangergebnis nicht gerade berauschend, bis auf den letzten Tag hatten wir zusammen täglich nur ca. 15 Dorsche in verwertbaren Größen gefangen.
> ...



Moin Michl,

du hast dir die Frage schon fast selber beantwortet .  Es kommt wirklich darauf an, welches Wetter ihr vorfinden werdet.  Pauschal kann man das nicht sagen, aber bei wenig Wind und Drift können je nach Tiefe, 50g abwärts durchaus ausreichen!

Gruß,

Timo


----------



## FrEnuLuM (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



danalf schrieb:


> Ich hab mich ein paar mal mit Walter getroffen und gesnackt.Ich hab mit einigen Anglern gesprochen die fast nichts hatten.Einige trafen wir auf dem Wasser wieder.Als ich ihre Montagen sah,naja ich lass mich mal nicht darüber aus,wusste ich warum.
> 
> 
> Es war eine wunderschöne Woche mit super wetter am Stück.Viele Grüße aus Dänemark|wavey:
> ...




Danke Timo für die schnelle Antwort 

@Lutz: kannst du genauer erläutern was an den Montagen der anderen Angler falsch war? Wäre hilfreich um nicht den selben Fehler zu machen |uhoh:

Gruß, 
Michl


----------



## Z@nder (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo LL Freunde,

wir sind ab dem 23.05 wieder auf der Insel.
Ich bin davon überzeugt das die Woche wieder so gut wird wie die anderen Jahre zuvor. Wünsche allen die noch oben sind bzw. demnächst hinfahren ein dickes Petri. 
@ Multe: bist du ab dem 23.05 auch auf der Insel?

Ciao


----------



## Zanderdieb (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Jungs packt die dicken Winterklamotten ein - hier ist gerade dichtes Schneetreiben....


 

Och nöööööö.... hier soll es auch schneien .... Ich möchte das Zeug nicht mehr..... 3 Jahre um Ostern kein Schnee mehr gewesen ... ausgerechnet jetzt wo Ich Angeln fahren möchte kommen die doofen Schnee Meldungen .... 
:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Zanderdieb (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Dabei sieht es auf der Webcam gar nicht so schlimm aus


----------



## Stulle (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Zanderdieb schrieb:


> Dabei sieht es auf der Webcam gar nicht so schlimm aus


Wie es aussieht zieht bis morgen abend der letzte Sturm ab. Danach sinkt der Wind auf ein erträgliches Maß.


----------



## Multe (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Seit 11.00 Uhr ist sogar die Storebeltbrücke geschlossen, denn da fallen dicke Eisklumpen runter.
Ab Donnerstag kann man aber wieder ( oder für einige endlich ) raus.


----------



## Zanderdieb (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Seit 11.00 Uhr ist sogar die Storebeltbrücke geschlossen, denn da fallen dicke Eisklumpen runter.
> Ab Donnerstag kann man aber wieder ( oder für einige endlich ) raus.


 

Wie lange soll die Brücke gesperrt bleiben??


----------



## Multe (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

der Verkehr läuft jetzt wieder !!


----------



## Irokese (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Langelandfahrer,

hat jemand von Euch eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung vom Cuda 250 S/Map?

Schonmal Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## Weini (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Leute muss noch eine frage los werden. Am Samstag fahren wir auf die Insel und momentan hab wir Sonntag an unserem ersten Angeltag Wind aus Norden bei rund 20kmh quasi Windstärke 4. Unser Boot liegt in Bagenkop... Nun die Frage ist es den noch sicher ?  Brauch mal paar Tipps nicht das wir uns unnötig in Gefahr bringen.Auch allgemein was ihr empfehlt ab welcher Windstärke man lieber gleich drine bleibt? Mfg Weini


----------



## Stulle (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Was habt ihr für ein Boot ? Ich denke mal ihr habt alle Schwimmwesten und gut sichtbare Kleidung?


----------



## Weini (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

5,60 m lang das Unttern falls du das kennst Mit 50 ps...

Ja klar haben wir alles dabei uns tragen wir auch ;-)


----------



## Stulle (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Vom aussehen her würde ich sagen bei 4 mit langen Wellen würde ich noch unterwegs sein. Aber ich bin ziemlich Wellen tolerant und seit der 5. Klasse  auf booten unterwegs. Frühstückt gut und guckt euch das dann nochmal genau an. Kann durchaus noch besser oder schlechter werden. Und das deck schön frei halten während ihr hinter den Steilküsten bleibt.


----------



## Weini (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Seekrank ist auch keiner es geht nur um unsere eigene Sicherheit... Das Unttern ist halt auch recht hoch... Wenn du es dir mal anschauen willst muss mal bei angelreisen.de schauen... Also würdest du sagen bis 4 keine Probleme und ab 4 sollte man genau hinschauen um es mal allgemein zusagen?


----------



## MS aus G (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Weini,

 sollten die Windvorhersagen so eintreffen, habt ihr eine sehr gute Woche erwischt. Aber leider ändern sich die Bedingungen sehr schnell. Sollten der Wind so sein, wie Du es beschrieben hast, dann wünsche ich Dir viel Petri. Denn es sollte kein Problem sein mit den Booten aus Bagenkop rauszufahren. Allerdings hast Du schon mal geschrieben, das Du ein Boot aus Spodsbjerg hast, mit 50Ps. Jetzt schreibst Du Bagenkop!?! Hat das Boot immer noch 50Ps oder ist es jetzt kleiner!?!

 Da ich nicht weis was für ein Boot Ihr habt, würde ich sagen unter 5m und "nur" 25-30Ps würde ich vielleicht nicht gerade in den Belt fahren. Dann könnt ihr aber im Windschatten der Insel auch sehr gut fischen. Bei den größeren Booten ist es kein Problem, aber das muss dann jeder für sich entscheiden. Es kommt ja auch auf den Wellengang, der nicht nur von der Windstärke, sondern auch von der Strömungsrichtung abhängig ist. Eine Faustregel kann man nicht geben. Die einen sagen so, die anderen so. Relativ ufernah kann man auch bei stärkerem Wind noch rausfahren. Auf jeden Fall solltet ihr euch JEDEN Tag neue Windvorhersagen "besorgen", da es wie gesagt sich sehr oft ändert.

 Gruß und eine schöne Woche 

 Mario


----------



## Weini (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ja alles wir die Reise Unterlagen erhalten haben stand Bagenkop drin. Ich war erst der Annahme das es Spodsbjerg ist... Aber mit Bagenkop sind wir denke ich mal sind wir auch besser dran. Wetter werden wir eh täglich über das Internet einholen. Und nein das Boot ist das selbe immer noch 50 ps mit 5,60 m

Mfg


----------



## Stulle (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Weini schrieb:


> Seekrank ist auch keiner es geht nur um unsere eigene Sicherheit... Das Unttern ist halt auch recht hoch... Wenn du es dir mal anschauen willst muss mal bei angelreisen.de schauen... Also würdest du sagen bis 4 keine Probleme und ab 4 sollte man genau hinschauen um es mal allgemein zusagen?




Und die is dahin wenn ihr das nicht vertragt oder euch nicht auf dem boot bewegen könnt #t

Bagenkop ist tatsächlich gut gelegen für solche winde. ich finde das boot da leider nicht so schnell |kopfkrat und muss auch selber Packen :g 

Ich persönlich wurde bei 4-5 noch im windschatten angeln und bis 4 auch auf den belt rauß


----------



## Weini (31. März 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das 6te von oben 


http://hausundboot.dk/page_hausundboot_bootsvermietung.php


5,6 Meter Kajütboot mit 50 PS TLDI Aussenboarder und Echolot

Das haben wir


----------



## MS aus G (1. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich kenn die Uttern560 ein wenig. Kriegst bestimmt eine gute Einweisung. Dabei schau Dir bitte alles sehr genau an auch den Motor bzw. die Schraube. Evtl. Schäden gleich festhalten. Damit kannst Du, wie Stulle schon sagte, auch in den Belt. Nur immer auf den Wind achten ansonsten halt im Windschatten angeln, da sollte auch was gehen.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## danalf (1. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



FrEnuLuM schrieb:


> Danke Timo für die schnelle Antwort
> 
> @Lutz: kannst du genauer erläutern was an den Montagen der anderen Angler falsch war? Wäre hilfreich um nicht den selben Fehler zu machen |uhoh:
> 
> ...



Ob die Montagen falsch waren weis ich nicht,nur gefangen haben sie Dorsche in Größen von 15-20 cm.Twister die nicht länger waren als 3 cm.Und die Zeiten mit Tannenbaum zu fischen ist vorbei.
Ich nehme nur einen Beifänger beim Pilken,einen Gummifisch(ca.15 cm)oder einen großen Gummimakk von fast 20 cm.Geangelt habe ich in der Abdrift,also passiv.Kopf von 50-100 gramm mit großen Gummifisch oder Twister von 20 cm.Da ich für das saubermachen der Fische verantwortlich bin stelle ich die Angel ab.Nach jeden zweiten ausgenommenen Fisch war bei mir einer dran.So hat man auch keine kleinen.Die großen Dorsche bissen alle im Freiwasser,ich denke das der Gummifisch cirka 5 Meter über Grund war.
Ich hatte am Montag,als noch Drifft war, mit 200 Gramm Bleikopf gefischt,ging auch super.
Hoffe konnte ein wenig helfen.
Das Wetter wird ab Donnerstag besser,weniger Wind und Sonne.
Petri für die die jetzt da sind.
Beste Grüße aus Dänemark-Lutz|wavey:


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (1. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Weini schrieb:


> Hallo Leute muss noch eine frage los werden. Am Samstag fahren wir auf die Insel und momentan hab wir Sonntag an unserem ersten Angeltag Wind aus Norden bei rund 20kmh quasi Windstärke 4. Unser Boot liegt in Bagenkop... Nun die Frage ist es den noch sicher ?  Brauch mal paar Tipps nicht das wir uns unnötig in Gefahr bringen.Auch allgemein was ihr empfehlt ab welcher Windstärke man lieber gleich drine bleibt? Mfg Weini


Hallo Sportsfreund
Wind von Norden mit 4 kannst du von Bagenkop rausfahren . Fischen im Windschatten der Insel bis Gulstav ist dann Gut 6-8m Wassertiefe da  sollten Sie stehen . Der Uttern ist KEIN RAUHWASSERBOOT sondern ein Gleiter. Probiere vorsichtig um die Ecke bei Gulstav zukommen  sollte das Boot anfangen vorne AUFZUSCHLAGEN sofort ins ruhige Wasser. Schaffst du es um die Spitze bei Gulstav (""vor der Spitze Ists auch Gut"")Fische 80 bis 200m vom Ufer  ab den Leuchtturm bis ca 1000m hinter den Langelandfort(Haus auf den Hügel) Überprüfe im Hafen die Lenzpumpe  die meisten Uttern haben eine E Pumpe. Bei den Wassertemperaturen sollten Sie im Flachen stehen 4-8m. Fische die Aufdrift mit kleinen Pilk60 bis 100g (Kieler Blitz schlanke Form)Bekommst du in Bagenkop neben den Hvnerestaurant im Angelgeschäft bei Ulf den du dann Bitte von Rudi grüßt.  Soweit du kannst rauswerfen und dan locker beipilken . haben sie Hering oder Stint im Bauch nimm blau/silber bei Krebsen gelb/orange du kannst auch mit 10cm Kugeltwister schwarz/rot am Bleikopf 60-100g sehr Gute Efolge haben . Fische ohne Beifänger ,da ist der Kontakt und wenn Sie vorsichtig sind besser.  Habt eine Gute Zeit auf der Insel . Gruß aus der Hessentagsstadt 2015 Hofgeismar. Rudolf


----------



## Udo Mundt (1. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo!

Bin vom 9.5. bis zum 16.5 wieder in Spodsbjerg.
Wollte mal gezielt auf Lengfisch mit Heringsfetzen fischen.
Lohnt sich solch ein Unterfangen oder sind die Lengfänge reine Zufallstreffer.


----------



## ole-brumm (1. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ganz genau so sehe ich das auch, "SICHERHEIT GEHT VOR"!!!





Zanderdieb schrieb:


> Jeder der in DK auf Langeland schon mal draussen auf der Ostsee war weis wie Stark fließend die Ostsee werden kann. Da sollte jeder normal denkende Mensch erst gar nicht mehr über eine Pflicht nach denken sondern es ist ein muß. Ich habe leider schon sehr viele Schwachköpfe gesehen die mit Kinder dort auf der Ostsee in der prallen Sonne gesoffen haben und noch nicht einmal den Kindern eine Chance gegeben zu Überleben und denen eine Schwimmweste angelegt haben. Sieht ja blöd aus ... Wir können Boot fahren etc.
> Für mich stellt sich erst gar nicht die Frage.....
> 
> Sicherheit geht vor.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Multe (1. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Udo Mundt schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bin vom 9.5. bis zum 16.5 wieder in Spodsbjerg.
> Wollte mal gezielt auf Lengfisch mit Heringsfetzen fischen.
> Lohnt sich solch ein Unterfangen oder sind die Lengfänge reine Zufallstreffer.




hej Udo, das sind reine Zufallsfänge. Da kommt in der Woche bei allen Booten etwa 2-3 Leng hoch - und das meist im Sommer.


----------



## DorschJenser (1. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir sind ab 04.04 für 1 Woche auf der Insel - unglaublich, wie sich die Windvorhersage ständig ändert. Heute morgen waren für Sonntag früh noch 2 Windstärken angesagt, jetzt sind es schon wieder deutlich mehr...

Wir haben ein Boot bei Torben Hansen bestellt - im Netz steht, dass die Boote nur mit Echolot ausgestattet sind, das heisst es gibt keinen Plotter an Bord ???

Da wir von Bagenkop starten suchen wir die Dorsche dann wohl eher im Flachen im Süden der Insel ?? Kann jemand helfen, wir sind zum ersten Mal vor Ort....

VG DorschJenser:m


----------



## Stulle (1. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Vieleich erreicht das ja noch jemanden. 

Vermeidet um jeden Preis die A1 zwischen Rendsburg und Neumünster, und die A215 ab Blumethal !!!!


----------



## Zanderdieb (1. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



DorschJenser schrieb:


> Wir sind ab 04.04 für 1 Woche auf der Insel - unglaublich, wie sich die Windvorhersage ständig ändert. Heute morgen waren für Sonntag früh noch 2 Windstärken angesagt, jetzt sind es schon wieder deutlich mehr...
> 
> Wir haben ein Boot bei Torben Hansen bestellt - im Netz steht, dass die Boote nur mit Echolot ausgestattet sind, das heisst es gibt keinen Plotter an Bord ???
> 
> ...




Das habe Ich auch vorhin gesehen. Dachte Ich schaue noch einmal schnell bevor Ich gleich losfahre und dann der Schock.... 
Ich hoffe es ändert sich noch einmal zu unserem gunsten


----------



## Weini (1. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ist momentan wirklich schlimm... Stündlich ändert sich das Wetter... Wahrscheinlich lohnt es sich erst einen Tag vorher zuschauen wie es nun wirklich wird...

Danke für die Tipps von euch!


----------



## MS aus G (1. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Denkt vor allen Dingen auch auf dem Wasser daran, das sich das Wetter sehr schnell ändern kann. Lieber einmal etwas früher reinfahren, als in zu unruhiges Fahrwasser zu geraten. Gerade in Bagenkop ist der Weg zum Hafen doch etwas weiter als in Spodsbjerg. Vom Leuchtturm sind es bei ruhigem Wetter und Hebel auf den Tisch schon 20min und bei Wellengang schon das doppelte, denn man kann nicht über die Wellen fliegen!!! 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Multe (2. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

wenn der Wind einmal zu stark sein sollte, dann jagt ganz einfach den Mefos nach.
Hier habe ich einen ganz speziellen 60cm langen Spirolino benutzt. Köder war ein GULP Ringelwurm.


----------



## Multe (2. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

so sah es etwa nach 3 Std. aus .....aber - ich war noch etwas länger an dem Platz.....


----------



## steff68 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Weini schrieb:


> Ist momentan wirklich schlimm... Stündlich ändert sich das Wetter... Wahrscheinlich lohnt es sich erst einen Tag vorher zuschauen wie es nun wirklich wird...
> 
> Danke für die Tipps von euch!


 
Hi Weini,
pack dir auf jeden Fall die Brandungsklamotten und Spinnangel ein. Nicht vergessen: Ein paar Heringsvorfächer incl. Heringsblei. (Würdest Du auch in Bagenkop bei Ulf bekommen).
Gruß
Steffen


----------



## steff68 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> so sah es etwa nach 3 Std. aus .....aber - ich war noch etwas länger an dem Platz.....


 
Hi Multe,
ach du Schei .... !! Wo war das denn ? An der Südspitze ?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## danalf (2. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> so sah es etwa nach 3 Std. aus .....aber - ich war noch etwas länger an dem Platz.....



Walter,sind aber noch welche für später drin-oder?
Die werden wirklich immer mehr und so macht das Spaß.:vik:


----------



## Multe (2. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hahaha Lutz, natürlich vorher etwas "geølt"
@ Steffen, an der Südspitze war ich die Tage gar nicht - nur an den Plätzen im Norden der Insel.


----------



## Schmidt54 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> so sah es etwa nach 3 Std. aus .....aber - ich war noch etwas länger an dem Platz.....



Respekt- Petri #6


----------



## sandre (2. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Walter,

mensch dat läuft ja supi mit den Silbernen bei dir, fettes Petri#6. Könnt ihr den heute und morgen nochmal raus?

Hey Lutz,

du hattest geschrieben, die Dorsche standen vermutlich ca 5m über Grund, dat erstaunt mich jetzt echt. Hab nämlich immer wenn ich den Grundkontakt verliere das Gefühl, im Leeren zu fischen. Dann könnte man ja recht entspannt reagieren, wenn der Köder auftreibt? Irgendwie bleibt bei mir trotzdem ein komisches Gefühl, aber wenn du diese Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Geht es anderen ähnlich wie mir oder sollte ich mich da wirklich umstellen?

Gruß Ron


----------



## SFVNOR (2. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Walter,

 Erst einmal ein dickes Petri für die Mefos :vik:
 Das Spinnfischen nicht meins aber es ist schon erstaunlich welche Mengen es davon gibt |bla:

 So, nun zum Punkt: 
 Ich suche Jig Köpfe (Rundkopf) die schon in Gelb, Rot oder Gelb/ Rot lackiert sind, Ich benutze den Jig Kopf ausschließlich als Beifänger am Pilksystem.

 Ich habe schon einige Online Shops besucht, war bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen aber habe nicht die gewünschten Artikel gefunden,
 Hast Du eine Idee oder einen Link wo ich die Dinger bekomme ?

 Danke und Gruß,

 Stefan 

 P.S. 
 Petri heil für Alle die jetzt auf LL sind


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> So, nun zum Punkt:
> Ich suche Jig Köpfe (Rundkopf) die schon in Gelb, Rot oder Gelb/ Rot lackiert sind, Ich benutze den Jig Kopf ausschließlich als Beifänger am Pilksystem.



Frag doch mal hier nach. Ich glaube da gestern welche gesehen zu haben...

http://www.fishermans-partner.eu/fachmaerkte/de/pinneberg-bei-hamburg/start/

 Ist von Norderstedt ja auch gut zu erreichen


----------



## Stulle (2. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Weini schrieb:


> Hallo Leute muss noch eine frage los werden. Am Samstag fahren wir auf die Insel und momentan hab wir Sonntag an unserem ersten Angeltag Wind aus Norden bei rund 20kmh quasi Windstärke 4. Unser Boot liegt in Bagenkop... Nun die Frage ist es den noch sicher ?  Brauch mal paar Tipps nicht das wir uns unnötig in Gefahr bringen.Auch allgemein was ihr empfehlt ab welcher Windstärke man lieber gleich drine bleibt? Mfg Weini


Ich sehe gerade haufenweis solche boote im Windschatten hinter der Steilküste liegen sollte alles gut werden[emoji4]


----------



## MS aus G (2. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Weini,

 Also bei den Windvorhersagen von DMI solltet ihr jeden Tag rauskönnen. Das scheint eine ganz feine Woche für alle zu werden. Ich hoffe nicht, das es sich zum Schlechteren ändert, aber momentan sieht es für die Woche wirklich gut aus.

 Allen Gute Fänge.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Adikasch (2. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@SFVNOR

 Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:
http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Giessformen-fuer-JIG

http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/LACKE-FARBEN

Habe mir die Jig´s selber gemacht , geht eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## danalf (3. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej Korbi

Du hast mir über das Forum eine Mail geschrieben.Kann dir leider nicht antworten,da Du den Service Blockiert hast.
Schick mir eine PN,dann kann ich gerne Deine Fragen beantworten.
Beste Grüße aus Dänemark#h
Lutz


----------



## Tommek83 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

guten morgen an alle#h...so jetzt sind es nur noch 49 tage....möchte mir gerne meine pilkvorfächer selber binden und da wollte ich mal fragen was ihr für ne schnur empfehlen könnt?möchte mal ein beifänger,mal 2 beifänger benutzen oder garkeinen|supergri....meine hauptschnur ist ne berkley whiplash orange 0,16mm....danke schön 

gruß thomas


----------



## Nick*Rivers (4. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir sind wieder nach einer Woche zurück. Ich hoffe, dass keiner von euch, die jetzt in Spodsbjerg angekommen sind, in den unzähligen Staus Richtung Norden festsaßen.
Wir hatten, trotz der einen oder anderen Wetterkapriole, eine klasse Woche. Dorsch ist reichlich vorhanden. Auch in vernünftigen Größen. Viele Fische zwischen ca. 2-4kg in 20m Tiefe. Und der Wind? Schon mal bei 9bft bei Dovnsklint auf Mefo geangelt? Ich jetzt schon Ist ein Erlebnis.
Gefangen haben wir mit allen Ködern, aber der Großdorschgarant war der ++++ mit dem ++++!!!
Kleiner Scherz. Gummifisch schlägt Pilker aktuell um Längen, wenn er die richtige Farbe(Krebs) hat. Macht auch mehr Spaß mit einer feinen Rute und 40-60g Köpfen den Dorschen nachzustellen.
Frohe Ostern und schöne Wochen auf LL!!!


----------



## tom_saywer (5. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

wow, tolle Mefo's muss ich schon sagen, ich trete schon auf der Stelle und kann es kaum erwarten. Noch eine Woche warten, ..... aber dann !!

 .. und auch heut meine Frage; sind schon Heringe da ??


----------



## dorsch*thomas (5. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Allen LL Infizierten ein frohes Osterfest. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (5. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Es wurden in den letzten Tagen einige Meerforellen um die 3,5kg gefangen. Am Freitag wurde eine Mefo von 4,25kg bei Thomas gewogen.


----------



## Carptigers (5. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ Tommek
Eine 0,60mm sollte es schon sein, je nachdem, was für eine Fischgröße zu erwarten ist.
Im Sommer nehme ich mind. 0,80mm, da zwei größere Dorsche die Schnur sprengen können. 
Ich verwende allerdings immer nur einen Beifänger.


----------



## FrEnuLuM (5. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Servus Leute ich hab noch eine Frage zur Windrichtung.​Oftmals ist bei den Fangberichten von "schlechter Windrichtung" die Rede gewesen.
Kann mir jemand sagen welche windrichtungen gut sind bzw. welche Richtungsänderungen gute Erfolge beim Dorschangeln bringen?|kopfkrat
Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Gruß 
Michl


----------



## MS aus G (5. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich wünsche allen Langeland-Infizierten ein schönes Osterfest!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Windelwilli (5. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



FrEnuLuM schrieb:


> Servus Leute ich hab noch eine Frage zur Windrichtung.​Oftmals ist bei den Fangberichten von "schlechter Windrichtung" die Rede gewesen.
> Kann mir jemand sagen welche windrichtungen gut sind bzw. welche Richtungsänderungen gute Erfolge beim Dorschangeln bringen?|kopfkrat
> Danke schonmal im Voraus.
> 
> ...



Für Spodsbjerg, in Bagenkop sieht das bissl anders aus:

Windstill  = am besten :q
Westwind = unter Land ok, je weiter vom Land weg, desto höher die Wellen
Ostwind = Mist
Nordwind = Mist
Südwind = Mist


----------



## buttweisser (5. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Jungs,

ich bin seit gestern Abend wieder zurück von der Insel und muß zuerst mal was loswerden, meine Fangmeldung gibt es später.

Ein paar Kumpels von mir sind noch in LL und haben heute telefonisch Schreckliches gemeldet.

Gestern (04.04.15) Abend waren sie zum Spinnfischen in Dovns Klint bzw. Gulstav und haben sehr viele kleine Dorsche gefangen. Natürlich wurden alle Fische zurückgesetzt.

Leider haben meine Kumpels dabei fischgierige Angler aus Norddeutschland beobachtet, die auch viele untermaßige Dorsche fingen und alle Fische rücksichtslos abschlachteten.

Diese jungen Schlächter waren mit Wohnmobilen unterwegs. Kennzeichen HH für Hamburg. Eines dieser alten Wohnmobile habe ich scheinbar schon als Foto im Board gesehen.

Das alte HH-Wohnmmobil hab ich selbst am 03.04.14 in Holmgard und am 02.04.2015 in Lunden am Parkplatz gesehen. Das Kennzeichen kenne ich, werde es aber aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht weitergeben.

Ich vermute, es war ein Boardie mit seinen Freunden, aber beweisen kann ich es leider nicht, deswegen möchte ich auch keine Namen nennen.

Egal ob Boardies oder nicht. So benehmen sich nur fischgierige Schwachköpfe die keinen Respekt vor der Kreatur haben.


----------



## buttweisser (5. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich hab noch was vergessen. Eine kleine Meerforelle, von geschätzten 25-30cm haben diese Schwachköpfe auch abgeschlachtet.


----------



## Waldemar S. (5. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Zusammen, ich komme auch grad von der Insel. Gefangen hab ich mäßig,  4Mefos bis 52 cm .
@Buttweisser:
Das was da in Gulstav nahezu allabendlich geschieht ist unbeschreiblich und ich habe das letztes Jahr auch erleben müssen.  
Wir waren zu dritt und hatten zusammen 15 Dorsche von 40-50cm. Auf dem Rückweg durch die Bucht standen ca. 20"Angler", nahezu jeder hatte Dorsche ab ca. 25cm da liegen. 
Das bittere daran: Nicht nur Deutsche, sondern auch die Dänen schlachten da gnadenlos ab. 
Wir hatten einge Angesprochen und wurden auf beide Sprachen bepöbelt.
Da wünscht man sich dass die Kontrollen mal verschärft werden...


----------



## Der Goldaal (5. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej,
@ Buttweiser

Also Du hast mir ganz schön Angst gemacht. Dein Bericht fing damit an, dass etwas Schreckliches passiert sei. Ich dachte schon, dass Deine Kumpels überfallen wurden. Mit etwas Schrecklichem würde ich so etwas bezeichnen. Das soll natürlich nicht heißen,dass ich es unterstütze, was einige Kurzdenker mit dem Fischnachwuchs treiben. Ganz im Gegenteil, aber da können wir uns aufregen, wie wir wollen. Wir werden es nicht ändern. Es wird immer Leute geben, die alles abschlagen, was ihnen in die Finger kommt. Ändern wirst Du nichts. Nur Strafen,die weh tun würden, könnten etwas bringen. Also rege Dich nicht auf, es bringt wirklich nichts. Um so trauriger natürlich, wenn es Leute aus dem Board sein sollten. Dann wären es ja Wölfe im Schafspelz.Denkt daran, dass es Euer Urlaub ist. Zum Aufregen bleiben Euch noch die restlichen 51  Wochen!


----------



## Waldemar S. (5. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Was ich noch sagen wollte : Jeder, ob Boardie oder nicht, ob deutscher, däne oder sonstige Nation, der Kleinfisch abschlachtet, ist kein Angler!


----------



## Jose (5. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> ... Um so trauriger natürlich, wenn es Leute aus dem Board sein sollten. Dann wären es ja Wölfe im Schafspelz.



häh? siehst du das AB als  forum von schafspelzigen?

zuviel der (un)ehre.
AB ist das (ok. das größte aber nicht einzige) forum für angler.und da gibts eben so 'ne und solche.

angler halt.

mag man gar nicht mögen, was am wasser passiert - ich denk aber, mensch kann seine abneigung auch ohne "schwachköpfe" oder anderes starckdeutsch ausdrücken.
wär nett #6


----------



## buttweisser (5. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Jose schrieb:


> häh? siehst du das AB als  forum von schafspelzigen?
> 
> zuviel der (un)ehre.
> AB ist das (ok. das größte aber nicht einzige) forum für angler.und da gibts eben so 'ne und solche.
> ...



Du magst recht haben, aber leider fällt mir zu diesem Verhalten keine freundlichere Bezeichnung ein.


----------



## Jose (5. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

gib dir mühe... :m


----------



## buttweisser (5. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ Der Goldaal, @ Waldemar, @ Jose


Danke für Euer Feedback. Ja man kann dieses Verhalten regelmäßig beobachten und ist doch machtlos. Es gibt überall solche Angler. Manchmal denkt man diese Angler müssen sich von untermaßigen Fischen ernähren, sonst verhungern Sie. Dabei haben die kleinen Fische mehr Gräten wie Fleisch.


Wahrscheinlich ist Augen zu und den Urlaub geniesen besser für Geist und Körper als aufregen. Ich wünsche allen halbwegs vernünftigen Angelern eine schöne Zeit am Wasser und den weniger Vernünftigen besinnliche Stunden.


----------



## Deepwater2901 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo und einen schönen Ostermontag an alle Boardis!

Ich bin Micha und lese seit einigen Jahren hier mit und jetzt hab ich mich mal angemeldet um mich ein bisschen mit euch auszutauschen...
Ich fahre seit 2011 nach LL und am 11.4 gehts auch wieder los...

Was ich bisher gelesen habe macht ja wieder Mut und die Ruten sind schon alle gepackt!!!

Ich freue mich, jetzt auch ein bisschen aktiver teilzunehmen und wünsche Allen schöne Tage am Wasser, ohne sich über die schwarzen Schafe aufregen zu müssen....

Wir sind im Süden untergebracht und hoffen auf entsprechendes Wetter, um auch wirklich so oft wie möglich aufs Wasser zu kommen....

Genießt den freien Ostermontag und ich hoffe, wir lesen uns jetzt öfter!

Euer deep


----------



## Stulle (6. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich bin seit gestern Abend wieder zurück von der Insel und muß zuerst mal was loswerden, meine Fangmeldung gibt es später.
> 
> ...


Dann können die sich nächstes mal bei mir melden ich werde ihn ein Zollstock und eine Tabelle mit den mindesmßen überreichen. Ein untermaßiger hatte es geschafft sich den 8/0 haken bis zum Darm einzuverleiben, er wurde erlöst und an eine streunende Katze verfüttert.


----------



## buttweisser (6. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Dann können die sich nächstes mal bei mir melden ich werde ihn ein Zollstock und eine Tabelle mit den mindesmßen überreichen. Ein untermaßiger hatte es geschafft sich den 8/0 haken bis zum Darm einzuverleiben, er wurde erlöst und an eine streunende Katze verfüttert.



Also wenn es nicht Du und Deine Freunde warst, dann brauchst Du Dich auch nicht angesprochen zu fühlen. 

Aber glaub mir, meine Angelfreunde, die das gesehen haben wissen wie lang 38cm sind bzw. 40cm (Mefo) sind. Und sie waren zur gleichen Zeit am Strand wie die Jungs, die jeden kleinen Dorcsche mitnahmen. Selbst haben meine Angelfreunde sehr viele untermaßige Dorsche gefangen. Es kann sein, dass vielleicht mal 1 oder 2 Stück 38cm waren, der Rest war zu klein.

Scheinbar haben bei den anderen Anglern nur maßige Dorsche gebissen. ;+

Ich schlage vor, wir beenden das getröte und geben den Jungs wieder ehrliche Fangmeldungen, denn das ist das was im Thread gesucht wird.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## spodsbjerg (6. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

8/0 Haken in der Brandung |bigeyes....... is ein Witz ....... oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## Stulle (6. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ne leider nicht, ich stelle nacher ein bild rein. 

Wir waren den abend auch nicht gerade erfolgreich mit 2/3 Flundern und aus all den bissen nur 2 Dorsch von 38 und 39 aber wir fahren ein altes womo mit HH. Das es den tag da zugeht wie beim heringsangeln hätte ich auch nicht gedacht schließlich wollten wir ja auch noch an unsere Blinker Ecke war nur leider kein ran kommen.


----------



## buttweisser (6. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> 8/0 Haken in der Brandung |bigeyes....... is ein Witz ....... oder?|kopfkrat



Hej spodsbjerg, ja das frage ich mich auch. Sicher ein Witz. :q

Fangmeldung 1 Boot: 28.03.15

Wir konnten leider nur am ersten Tag für 4 Stunden  (15-19 Uhr) inkl. Anfahrt in Bagenkop rausfahren. 

Fangtiefe 1: 15-17m 3 Dorsche
Fangtiefe 2:  5-7m 8 Dorsche

Größe: 50-65cm

Die restlichen Tage waren vom Winde verweht. Bei 2 Tagen wären wir mit Augen zu noch um die Ecke ins ruhige Wasser gekommen. Da unsere Boote aber offen waren, haben wir lieber darauf verzichtet. Denn bei jeder 2. Welle eine eiskalte Dusche abzubekommen ist sicherlich nicht empfehlenswert.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## spodsbjerg (6. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Nun ja wenn ich mit nem 8/0 Haken fische dann brauch ich mich auch nicht zu wundern das ich nicht sonderlich erfolgreich bin. Weiß auch nicht wie man überhaupt ne Flunder mit so nem Haken "fängt" .


----------



## Stulle (6. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Nun ja wenn ich mit nem 8/0 Haken fische dann brauch ich mich auch nicht zu wundern das ich nicht sonderlich erfolgreich bin. Weiß auch nicht wie man überhaupt ne Flunder mit so nem Haken "fängt" .


Die sind für die dorsche abends die machen damit kurzen Prozess. Tagsüber sind natürlich kleinere dran  aber ihr hättet mein Gesicht sehen sollen als da wirklich mal ne Flunder dran hing


----------



## buttweisser (6. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Fangmeldung 2 Brandung: 29.03.15

2 Dorsche Ü 50 und viele kleine Dorsche. Hat gut angefangen, habe aber wegen Regen abgebrochen. Das heißt ich war völlig aufgeweicht.

Fangmeldung 2 Brandung: 30.03.15

3 Dorsche 43, 43, 46cm und viel Kleine


----------



## buttweisser (6. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Fangmeldung 3 Brandung und Spinnrute: 31.03.15

10 Dorsche 45-58cm, davon 3 mit Spinnrute und auch einige Kleine
Wieder viel Regen, aber diesesmal war ein Zelt dabei.

Fangmeldung 4 Brandung und Spinnrute: 02.04.15

13 Dorsche 45-59cm, davon 3 mit Spinnrute und auch einige Kleine
Ein herrlicher Abend mit Vollmond an der Ostküste.

Fangmeldung 5 Spinnrute: 03.04.15

Abschlußabend 1 Dorsch 60cm und 2 Kleine

Die Flundern habe ich bei meinen Fangmeldungen nicht mit aufgezählt.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Stulle (6. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Petri zu den Fängen!

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/06/b5c0910f24aebda78e9bdf85506d5d45.jpg


----------



## Zanderdieb (7. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

HAllo wir sind auch wieder zurück ..... erst einmal liebe Grüße an Walter und seine Frau.... Danke für die nette Gastfreundschaft und die Tipps... Gerne wieder.... 

Nun zu meinem Fangbericht: 

Ich durfte das 1te mal in meinem Leben 3 Meerforellen meine nennen.( War das ein schönes Gefühl)

An 2 Angeltagen haben wir mit 3 Angler/in 46 Dorsche zu unserem Fang zählen dürfen. Alle zwischen 45 und 60cm. 

Die kleinen nicht mit gezählt. 

Ich freue mich schon auf Mai dann geht es wieder los. 
Das Wetter war echt Traumhaft .... 

Ich wünsche allen die jetzt hoch fahren ein kräftiges Petri Heil und laßt mir noch welche für Mai drin.

Lieben Gruß

Karsten


----------



## FrEnuLuM (7. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Für Spodsbjerg, in Bagenkop sieht das bissl anders aus:
> 
> Windstill  = am besten :q
> Westwind = unter Land ok, je weiter vom Land weg, desto höher die Wellen
> ...



Moin Willi #h
und wie sieht´s in Bagenkop aus? Sind nämlich dort zu werke


----------



## Stulle (8. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Südwind totaler mist aber nordwind ok


----------



## Felki1 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Wir hatten, trotz der einen oder anderen Wetterkapriole, eine klasse Woche. Dorsch ist reichlich vorhanden. Auch in vernünftigen Größen. Viele Fische zwischen ca. 2-4kg in 20m Tiefe. Und der Wind? ...
> Gummifisch schlägt Pilker aktuell um Längen, wenn er die richtige Farbe(Krebs) hat. Macht auch mehr Spaß mit einer feinen Rute und 40-60g Köpfen den Dorschen nachzustellen.


Hallo,
das kann ich im Prinzip bestätigen. Wir waren vor Ostern außer Monatg und Dienstag mit dem Kutter draußen und haben zwischen 20 und 30m gute Dorsche gefangen. Überraschend wenig untermaßige Fische aber viele gute Dorsche bis 7 kg. Die Mehrheit war aber in der oben beschriebenen Klasse. Gummifisch kann ich nicht bestätigen. Wir haben auch unsere Beifänger in verschiedenen Farben und Ausfertigungen mehr spazieren gefahren. Dafür haben meist die Drillinge der Pilker voll gesessen. Und dabei wollten wir dieses mal voll auf Gummi setzen. Vielleicht müssen wir auch noch etwas üben.#c
Kurios war, dass die Dorsche mit Krabben voll gefressen waren, aber die entsprechenden Köder nicht genommen haben. Offenbar farbenblind|kopfkrat. 
Die Drift war teilweise sehr stark, so dass die leichtgewichtigen Köder den Grund nicht erreicht haben.

Gruß Felki


----------



## germanbrl (8. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Leute!
 Etwas verspätet, mein Fangbericht von der Woche vor Ostern.
 Es war eine etwas durchwachsene Woche, aber die Fänge waren super.
 Gebissen haben die Dorsche eigentlich auf alles, aber die großen besser auf Gummi. Es war ein großartiges angeln und wir konnten wieder viele kleine Dorsche wieder schwimmen lassen, im Gegensatz zu anderen Anglern. Dieses Problem wurde ja schon angesprochen. Wir waren immer in Tiefen zwischen 10 und 20m unterwegs und hatten super Bisse. Wiedereinmal war das Motto so leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig
 die richtige Wahl. Dieses Mahl war das ,Möhrchen" mit Einzelharken der super Köder. Die kleinen Dorsche konnten Ihn nicht richtig schnappen und die großen schlugen zu. Zum Ende setzten wir das Mindestmaß von 50 auf 60cm hoch. Alles in allen war sehr viel Fisch vorhanden und hoffen wir das sich die Kindermörder nicht durchsetzen. Es war eine super Woche und wir hoffen noch auf viele solcher Angelwochen auf Langeland. Ich wünsche uns allen noch viele super Wochen auf Langeland!


----------



## buttweisser (8. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



germanbrl schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Etwas verspätet, mein Fangbericht von der Woche vor Ostern.
> Es war eine etwas durchwachsene Woche, aber die Fänge waren super.
> Gebissen haben die Dorsche eigentlich auf alles, aber die großen besser auf Gummi. Es war ein großartiges angeln und wir konnten wieder viele kleine Dorsche wieder schwimmen lassen, im Gegensatz zu anderen Anglern. Dieses Problem wurde ja schon angesprochen. Wir waren immer in Tiefen zwischen 10 und 20m unterwegs und hatten super Bisse. Wiedereinmal war das Motto so leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig
> die richtige Wahl. Dieses Mahl war das ,Möhrchen" mit Einzelharken der super Köder. Die kleinen Dorsche konnten Ihn nicht richtig schnappen und die großen schlugen zu. Zum Ende setzten wir das Mindestmaß von 50 auf 60cm hoch. Alles in allen war sehr viel Fisch vorhanden und hoffen wir das sich die Kindermörder nicht durchsetzen. Es war eine super Woche und wir hoffen noch auf viele solcher Angelwochen auf Langeland. Ich wünsche uns allen noch viele super Wochen auf Langeland!



Schöner Bericht auch der von Felki1. Die Kindermörder wird es leider aber weiterhin geben. Der genannte aus dem Board ist sich ja keiner Schuld bewußt #c, obwohl 5 Angler dessen Verhalten bestätigen. Und so wird es immer weitergehen. Schön zu wissen, dass es auch vernünftige Angler gibt.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## germanbrl (8. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Es war schon etwas traurig, wie sich gewisse Leute mit 30cm Dorschen fotografiert haben und 15.00 Uhr betrunken zum angeln gefahren sind.
 Wir alle kritisieren bei uns im Land die Kontrollen, aber wenn ich so etwas sehe wünsche ich mir diese Kontrollen. Hoffen wir nur, dass sich immer wieder Angler finden, die sich an normale Kriterien halten und uns nicht in Verruf bringen. Dieses Verhalten spielt immer Menschen wie Peta und wie sie heißen in die Hände.


----------



## Multe (8. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Auch ich kann bestätigen, das fast alle große Dorsche auf Pilker bissen.  Das lag wohl daran, das sehr viele Heringe unterwegs waren und die  Dorsche auch etliche Grundeln im Magen hatten.
Zum Glück habe ich jetzt noch einen Händler gefunden, der noch Restbestände meiner Lieblingspilker ( JIGMAXX 7 - die gab es aber nur in 100gr ) hat. Mit dieser kurzen Form haben wir wahnsinnig gut gefangen und leider sind die nicht mehr auf dem Markt zu finden.#c
http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/pilkmaxx-jigger-jigmaxx-7-100g-farbe-nr3-485627341.html
_hier gibt es die Teile zu sehen_.


----------



## Stulle (8. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht auch der von Felki1. Die Kindermörder wird es leider aber weiterhin geben. Der genannte aus dem Board ist sich ja keiner Schuld bewußt #c, obwohl 5 Angler dessen Verhalten bestätigen. Und so wird es immer weitergehen. Schön zu wissen, dass es auch vernünftige Angler gibt.
> 
> Gruß Uwe


Nochmal deine Kumpels meinen entweder andere oder kennen weder das mindesmaß und oder können dorsche nicht von flundern unterscheiden. Ich hab am Rutenständer 2 Markierungen mit den Mindestmaß für Dorsch und Scholle dazu noch eine Messlatte am Eimer. Wie dir 5 meiner Kollegen bestätigen können.


----------



## Multe (8. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ab heute werden rund um Fünen und Langeland über 500.000 kleine Smolts ausgesetzt. Wollen wir hoffen, das sie uns in 2-3 Jahren als ausgewachsene Meerforellen an den Haken gehen.
http://www.tv2fyn.dk/article/506617?autoplay=1&video_id=81081


----------



## Angeljup (8. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich fahre dieses Jahr zum erstenmal zum Meeresangeln und dann gleich nach Langeland.Ich fahre mit noch vier Angelkolegen in der 3. Woche dort hin wenn man die ganzen berichte im Internet liest,dann meint man das wir schon zu spät fahren. Aber wir wären froh wenn wir ein par tipps bekommen könnten wie,wo und was man um diese Zeit beangeln könnten.


----------



## heinzi (8. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Ab heute werden rund um Fünen und Langeland über 500.000 kleine Smolts ausgesetzt. Wollen wir hoffen, das sie uns in 2-3 Jahren als ausgewachsene Meerforellen an den Haken gehen.
> http://www.tv2fyn.dk/article/506617?autoplay=1&video_id=81081



Hallo Walter,
das ist schön zu lesen. Dann weis ich wenigsten wofür die Kohle für den Angelschein verwendet wird. Obwohl ich seit Jahren nicht mehr den Meerforellen nachstelle, freut es mich trotzdem.


----------



## Multe (8. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Angeljup schrieb:


> Ich fahre dieses Jahr zum erstenmal zum Meeresangeln und dann gleich nach Langeland.Ich fahre mit noch vier Angelkolegen in der 3. Woche dort hin wenn man die ganzen berichte im Internet liest,dann meint man das wir schon zu spät fahren. Aber wir wären froh wenn wir ein par tipps bekommen könnten wie,wo und was man um diese Zeit beangeln könnten.



hejAngeljup, erst einmal herzlich willkommen hier bei den "Langelandverrückten". Vielleicht wirst du ja bei deiner ersten Tour vom Langelandvirus infiziert.
Zu spät fahrt ihr bestimmt nicht hoch, denn jetzt fängt es erst richtig an und im Sommer kommen noch die ganz großen Dorsche.
Ich schick dir mal eine PN mit einigen Infos.
Gruß Multe


----------



## eisbaer_0902 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Männers, bin zwar schon 6 Jahre hier drin und lese so gut es geht jeden Bericht von euch.Für uns geht es am Freitag ab nach Langeland und Fünen. Es jugt jetzt schon in den Fingern. Freu mich schon drauf endlich wieder dem Fisch nachzustellen......Hat Jemand nen Aktuellen bericht wie es im Mom Mit dem Brandungsangeln läuft.....Werde dann Berichten wie es bei uns Gelaufen ist.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Stulle (8. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir hatten vor allem nachmittags zahlenmäßig gut platte gefangen und das bei ablandig wind. Nur leider war da allenfalls ein wenig Fleisch dran, manche waren so dünn das wir sie nach Möglichkeit zurück gesetzt haben was bei den gierigen Viechern nicht gerade einfach war. Bei ungetrübten Mondschein war auch viel klein dorsch dabei und wenn man nicht den gewünschten platz bekam fing man ehr schlecht.  Am besten war es sich mit der Blinker rute den besten platz zu sichern da waren die Dorsche größer. Aber egal ob gerade maßig oder 45+ alle wahren sehr gut im futter kräftig und gesund.


----------



## Fischnoid (8. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin,

ich habe das schöne Oster Wochenende auch in Bagenkop verbracht und fleißig dem Ostseeleoparden nachgestellt.

Nach vielen Köderwechseln, haben sich als äußerst fängig folgende Köder erwiesen:

- der "Sheriff" von Lieblingsköder mit 50g Jig Haken Größe 5/0 (schlug das "Möhrchen" deutlich)

- Gummifisch in chartreuse-glitter von Kopyto in 12-16cm an bis zu 80g jigs, zudem mit einem Drilling montiert, da die Dorsche recht zaghaft bissen. Man kann diesen mit einem mini Magneten, den man vorher auf den GuFi geklebt hat, super immer wieder festmachen. Somit wird der GuFi nicht beschädigt. (Vielleicht ist auch noch die Farbe motoroil zu erwähnen, die auch akzeptabel lief)

- zudem erwies sich der allseitsbekannte beifänger "gelber-jigkopf/schwarz-roter-twister" als fängig, gegenüber dem "Get Ringer" von Reins in orange und braun

-und die Dorschbomben in XL (15cm) aus dem Angelladen von "Haus und Boot" in Bagenkop haben auch ihre dasein Berechtigung in rot/schwarz. Mir waren die Dinger zu klobig, aber mein Bruder konnte mir damit Konkurenz machen #c

Erstaunt waren wir über die Durschschnittsgröße der Dorsche die alle deutlich über 50cm hatten. Ich habe tatsächlich zwei Dorsch unter 40 cm gefangen, die mit Küsschen bis ins nächste Jahr verabschiedet worden sind.

Ach ja Nähe Bagenkop bissen die Fische auf 5-8m bei praller Mittagssonne am besten auf den Sandbänken Nähe Südspitze, da die Tobiasfische dort aktiv sind. Am leichten Gerät (50-160g WG Rute, Rolle mit max 0,15 geflochtener) macht das Drillen von bis zu 3,5kg Dorschen sogar Spass, wenn man das überhaupt rechtskonform mit dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetz sagen darf. 

Und ein hab ich noch, falls das noch nicht hinlänglich bekannt sein sollte. Bei zu starker Drift sollte man 1-2 Treibanker setzt. Kann man teuer kaufen oder man hängt sich eine IKEA Tüte an einen 10m Tampen und verfeinert das ganze mit einem Auftriebskörper (Plastikflasche) und einem Gewicht (Stein). Wirkt Wunder #6

(Zu erwähnen sei, dass ich nur bei Sonnenschein geangelt habe und über bedeckten Himmel keine Auskünfte geben kann, welcher Köder läuft.)


----------



## Zanderdieb (9. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Ab heute werden rund um Fünen und Langeland über 500.000 kleine Smolts ausgesetzt. Wollen wir hoffen, das sie uns in 2-3 Jahren als ausgewachsene Meerforellen an den Haken gehen.
> http://www.tv2fyn.dk/article/506617?autoplay=1&video_id=81081


 

Lach .. Habt ihr im Hintergrund die Möwen gesehen?? Eine nach der anderen stürzte sich im Steilflug runter und holte sich so eine kleine süße Forelle. Wenn von den 500000 in 3 Jahren noch 1000 wieder zurück kommen haben wir Glück.... ( Schleppnetzfischerei/ Raubtiere(MÖWEN)/Krankheiten etc.) 

Schöne Sache ... Deutschland sollte sich ein Beispiel daran nehmen.


----------



## Silwill (9. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Ab heute werden rund um Fünen und Langeland über 500.000 kleine Smolts ausgesetzt. Wollen wir hoffen, das sie uns in 2-3 Jahren als ausgewachsene Meerforellen an den Haken gehen.
> http://www.tv2fyn.dk/article/506617?autoplay=1&video_id=81081



Top


----------



## Multe (9. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Zanderdieb, sicher fallen einige der kleinen Mefos den Möven oder Kormoranen zum Opfer - aber die Zahl der "Aufsteiger" in die Flüsse ist enorm. Bei der Schleppnetzfischerei geht nicht eine einzige Mefo verloren.
Da bleiben auch weit mehr als 1000 Mefos übrig, denn schau dir einmal die Fänge der Angler an, die jedes Jahr nach Langeland und Fünen kommen. 
 Die Dänen versuchen jetzt, den Angeltourismus zu fördern und bauen auch immer mehr Bach - und Flussläufe wieder in ihren Urzustand zurück. Dafür nutzen sie unsere "Fischereiabgaben" !


----------



## Stulle (9. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Erstaunlich das da so viel Geld übrig bleibt all zu viel nehmen  sie ja nicht.


----------



## Multe (9. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Es kommen jährlich etwa *65.000 *Angler *nur* nach Fünen und Langeland. Dazu kommen noch andere sehr gute Angelreviere, wie z.B. Hvide Sande, gelbes Riff, Öresund usw. , die auch gut besucht werden.
Da kommt schon etwas zusammen.


----------



## Zanderdieb (10. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Zanderdieb, sicher fallen einige der kleinen Mefos den Möven oder Kormoranen zum Opfer - aber die Zahl der "Aufsteiger" in die Flüsse ist enorm. Bei der Schleppnetzfischerei geht nicht eine einzige Mefo verloren.
> Da bleiben auch weit mehr als 1000 Mefos übrig, denn schau dir einmal die Fänge der Angler an, die jedes Jahr nach Langeland und Fünen kommen.
> Die Dänen versuchen jetzt, den Angeltourismus zu fördern und bauen auch immer mehr Bach - und Flussläufe wieder in ihren Urzustand zurück. Dafür nutzen sie unsere "Fischereiabgaben" !


 

Hallo Walter,

das hört sich ja echt gut an. Das hätte Ich ja jetzt nicht gedacht.... In Fünen stehen doch Stellnetze für Mefos aus oder was sind das alles für Netze wenn die Mefos da sind?? 

Das sollte der Deutsche Fischerei Verband genauso machen.... In allen Deutschen Gewässern .... Wenn Ich alleine hier im Siegerland an die Überfischten Flüsse und Bäche denke .... Die Fische kommen hier mit dem Abwachsen gar nicht nach... ( Habe eigene Bachläufe gepachtet und setze jedes Jahr Bachforellen und Futterfisch ein und das nicht zu knapp... Alleine wenn Ich berechne wieviele Raubtiere wir hier haben... Die schlimmsten sind die Schwarzangler) 

LG

Karsten


----------



## zander67 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Es kommen jährlich etwa *65.000 *Angler *nur* nach Fünen und Langeland. Dazu kommen noch andere sehr gute Angelreviere, wie z.B. Hvide Sande, gelbes Riff, Öresund usw. , die auch gut besucht werden.
> Da kommt schon etwas zusammen.



und dann gibt es Angler wie mich, die jedes Jahr Ende April nach Langeland fahren und meistens vergeblich versuchen eine Meerforelle zu fangen.
 Auch hat nicht jeder die Möglichkeit vom Boot aus auf Dorsch zu angeln
 und vom Ufer aus werden ja meistens nur Minidorsche gefangen, 
 die eigentlich geschont werden sollten (leider wird hier ja anderes berichtet).

 Also, nicht jeder hat Erfolg, 65.000 Angler bedeutet nicht automatisch das Massen von Fische entnommen werden.

Der Bericht von Multe macht jedenfalls Mut, dass sich der Bestand weiter verbessert.

VG


----------



## danalf (10. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Erstaunlich das da so viel Geld übrig bleibt all zu viel nehmen  sie ja nicht.



Der Unterschied zu Deutschland ist,das Geld geht zu 100% in den Besatz.Es werden davon keine "Beamten" bezahlt.#6


----------



## SnowHH1991 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

ich sage mir jedes Jahr, "Dieses Jahr guckst du nicht - das Wetter ist am Ende eh wie es ist". Und nun guckt man sich doch jeden Tag den langzeit Wetterbericht an und muss dann sowas sehen... Ich weiß, man kann kaum für 3 Tage im Voraus verlässliche Angaben machen, aber es macht trotzdem schlechte Laune #q. Obwohl ich mich kaum erinnern kann, dass ich mal 3 Tage Gewitter am Stück erlebt habe :q.

Gruß und Sorry für alle, die auch in dieser Woche fahren und durchhalten nicht aufs Wetter zu gucken #6.

Timo


----------



## FrEnuLuM (10. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Timo
Bin in der Woche die du zeigst auch oben.
Aber ich würd nicht auf so ne langzeitprognose achten, schon gar nicht wenn diese nicht von wetteronline.de ist ​Mit der Seite hab ich bis jetzt die besten Erfahrungen bezüglich Aussagekräftigkeit gemacht 

Michl


----------



## SnowHH1991 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



FrEnuLuM schrieb:


> @Timo
> Bin in der Woche die du zeigst auch oben.
> Aber ich würd nicht auf so ne langzeitprognose achten, schon gar nicht wenn diese nicht von wetteronline.de ist ​Mit der Seite hab ich bis jetzt die besten Erfahrungen bezüglich Aussagekräftigkeit gemacht
> 
> Michl



Liest sich auch besser |rolleyes


----------



## Waldemar S. (10. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Die Langzeit-Prognosen von der Website die du da aufrufst sind eh total fürn A...., nach 3 Tagen hast du da auch immer Nordwind...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich vertraue denen maximal 6 Stunden... Ich rufe nahezu stündlich auf dem Wasser die Windmeldungen ab. Einmal negativ überrascht worden reicht mir . 

 Für mich ist der DWD am zuverlässigsten!


----------



## Der Goldaal (10. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wetterprognosen,
also die Wetterprognosen können die Jungs vielleicht noch 3 Tage voraus sagen. Aber den Windvorhersagen traue ich nur soweit ich aus dem Fenster schauen kann. Ich schaue immer auf einigen Seiten nach und suche mir das beste aus . Leider stimmt es dann doch nicht mit der Realität über ein ;-( Damit will ich nur sagen, dass ich beim Wind nur auf kurzfristige Prognosen setze und dem Blick übern Deich. Nur wenn es schlecht angesagt ist, kann man dem auch vertrauen. Dann wird es auch schlecht. Ansonsten ändern sich die Prognosen immer sehr schnell.


----------



## buttweisser (10. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich vertraue denen maximal 6 Stunden... Ich rufe nahezu stündlich auf dem Wasser die Windmeldungen ab. Einmal negativ überrascht worden reicht mir .
> 
> Für mich ist der DWD am zuverlässigsten!



Du hast recht mit DWD. Und das mit den Wattis in Bagenkop ist vorbei. Jürgen hat nur noch Ringler. Ruf ihn aber mal an, individuell wird er Dir sicher Wattis besorgen können.

Nun mein aber: Viele Angler denken nur mit dem Watti fängt man Fisch. Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist der Ringler nicht weniger fängig, egal ob im Frühjahr oder Herbst. Und beim Schleppen oder Zupfen vom Boot, ist der Ringler dem Watti meilenweit voraus, da er wesentlich länger hält. Gerade wenn man auf Fischkontakt länger warten muß, ist das ein unschlagbarer Vorteil.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## otto57 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Du hast recht mit DWD. Und das mit den Wattis in Bagenkop ist vorbei. Jürgen hat nur noch Ringler. Ruf ihn aber mal an, individuell wird er Dir sicher Wattis besorgen können.
> 
> Nun mein aber: Viele Angler denken nur mit dem Watti fängt man Fisch. Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist der Ringler nicht weniger fängig, egal ob im Frühjahr oder Herbst. Und beim Schleppen oder Zupfen vom Boot, ist der Ringler dem Watti meilenweit voraus, da er wesentlich länger hält. Gerade wenn man auf Fischkontakt länger warten muß, ist das ein unschlagbarer Vorteil.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Moin

 Also ich angle immer ohne Würmer, mein Freund immer mit Ringel..., von der Menge haben wir da keinen Unterschied.

 Ist zwar komisch aber ist halt so, #w


----------



## buttweisser (12. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



otto57 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Also ich angle immer ohne Würmer, mein Freund immer mit Ringel..., von der Menge haben wir da keinen Unterschied.
> 
> Ist zwar komisch aber ist halt so, #w



Was heißt denn ohne Würmer? Naturköderrute mit blankem Haken, oder mit Fischfetzen oder,oder,oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## otto57 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Was heißt denn ohne Würmer? Naturköderrute mit blankem Haken, oder mit Fischfetzen oder,oder,oder? |kopfkrat



 ok sage mal Pilker mit Wurm und Pilker ohne Wurm, oder Gummi mit Wurm oder Gummi ohne Wurm.

 Sorry für die Verwirrung.


----------



## SnowHH1991 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



otto57 schrieb:


> ok sage mal Pilker mit Wurm und Pilker ohne Wurm, oder Gummi mit Wurm oder Gummi ohne Wurm.
> 
> Sorry für die Verwirrung.




Einen Ringler am Pilker oder Jig ? So kann man seinen Kunstködern auch zusätzliches Leben einhauchen [emoji28].

Hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie von gehört, aber wer fängt hat ja bekanntlich recht [emoji108]!

Gruß,

Timo




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



otto57 schrieb:


> ok sage mal Pilker mit Wurm und Pilker ohne Wurm, oder Gummi mit Wurm oder Gummi ohne Wurm.
> 
> Sorry für die Verwirrung.


 


...........|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes#c#c


----------



## SnowHH1991 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin!

Wie sieht es eig. mit den Köhler Fängen aus? Geht ab und an mal einer beim einholen ans Band?

Im Mommark-Thread konnte man ja schon ein paar schöne Exemplare sehen #6.

Gruß,

Timo


----------



## delitant (13. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi
Mit die schöne und guten Resultaten lässt sich woll warten.
Gestern war etwas zu windig,und zu viell Drieff. Also wars fast nichts loss.....
Heute war Wind noch stärker und es war fast keiner draussen.
Alle hoffen auf Morgen!
Grüss aus Langeland


----------



## otto57 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SnowHH1991 schrieb:


> Einen Ringler am Pilker oder Jig ? So kann man seinen Kunstködern auch zusätzliches Leben einhauchen [emoji28].
> 
> Hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie von gehört, aber wer fängt hat ja bekanntlich recht [emoji108]!
> 
> ...


----------



## tom_saywer (14. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir Sitzen fest, .. Der 3. Tag in Folge ohne die Fahrt aufs Meer. Lediglich das Angeln auf die Platten macht uns den Aufenthalt auf Langeland halbwegs attraktiv. Einfach ein schlechtes Jahr, aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (14. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



tom_saywer schrieb:


> Wir Sitzen fest, .. Der 3. Tag in Folge ohne die Fahrt aufs Meer. Lediglich das Angeln auf die Platten macht uns den Aufenthalt auf Langeland halbwegs attraktiv. Einfach ein schlechtes Jahr, aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hallo Tom
Würde  Euch ja noch ein paar Windfreie Tage wünschen ,die Vorhersage sieht aber noch bis mindestens Do. Wind von 4bis7Bft.:c  Mit Inselhoping müßtet ihr aber die ein oder andere Stelle auch für ein Boot erwischen . #cIss immer Schade ,man freut sich das ganze Jahr aufs Fischen und dann Scheiß Wind . |uhoh:Trotzdem habt eine gute Zeit und gesunde Heimreise
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## delitant (14. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi
Heute war auch fast gar nichts.
Wir haben mit 3 Mann nur 7 Dorsche ab 6 bis 14  Uhr gefangen.
Alle über 50cm, aber alle mit Heringe in Magen.
Ich glaube Dorsche sind hinter Hering her und darum wollen nicht  beisen.
Weil unsere Fischfinder meldet jede Menge Fisch in Tiefe 5 bis 13 M und tiefer nichts.
Hat jemand Erfarung mit? wie und wo mit krigt Mann die Dorsche da raus? 
Ich werde sehr dankbar für jede Tipp!


----------



## Windelwilli (14. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wenn die hinter Hering her sind, sollte doch mit Pilker in Heringsdekor was zu machen sein. |kopfkrat


----------



## delitant (14. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Und was muss ich mit Gewicht für die Tiefe machen?


----------



## buttweisser (14. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



delitant schrieb:


> Hi
> Heute war auch fast gar nichts.
> Wir haben mit 3 Mann nur 7 Dorsche ab 6 bis 7 Uhr gefangen.
> Alle über 50cm, aber alle mit Heringe in Magen.
> ...



Wenn das so ist wie Du schreibst, dann müßt Ihr auch versuchen die Dorsche im Mittelwasser zu fangen. Pures Pilken am Grund bringt da so gut wie nichts. Also weg mit den schweren Eisen und höher mit dem Köder. Das ist zwar nicht ganz einfach, diese Köderführung im Mittelwasser, aber in der beschriebenen Situation die letzte Rettung.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (14. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



delitant schrieb:


> Hi
> Heute war auch fast gar nichts.
> Wir haben mit 3 Mann nur 7 Dorsche ab 6 bis 7 Uhr gefangen.
> Alle über 50cm, aber alle mit Heringe in Magen.
> ...



So wie sich das anhört, stehen die Dorsche unter den Heringsschwärmen. Lass deinen Pilker, falls vorhanden in Heringsdekor, zum Grund und kurbel ihn sobald ihr über den Heringsschwärmen seit etwas schneller als normal ein. Der ein oder andere Dorsch sollte dann deinen Pilker attackieren. Du kannst auch etwas kräftigere Pilkbewegungen machen, damit sich der Pilker höher vom Grund abhebt. Achte beim absinken genau auf deine Schnur, oft kommt genau da der Biss. Gruß und viel Erfolg Thomas


----------



## delitant (14. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Viele dank für Ihr Tips Werden wir Morgen alles ausprobieren.
Weter soll windmessig wieder nicht das beste sein. aber wir hoffen auf beste.
Und gewünschte Erfolg werden wir sehr brauchen!
M.f.G.


----------



## Multe (14. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

dei Holländer haben heute lauter schöne Dorsche zwischen *4-6kg*  in 25m Tiefe mit gelbem Jigkopf ( 200gr ) und 20cm langem,orangefarbenen Twisterschwanz gefangen. Die Dorsche standen alle direkt am Grund. Habe gerade die Bilder sehen können.
Also - haut rein.


----------



## Multe (14. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bei den *"Seatrout Open"* am Wochenende wurden *215* Meerforellen gefangen.
Die größte Mefo hatte 73,5cm und ein Gewicht von 4,8 kg. Die zweitgrößte Mefo hatte 70cm und 3,95kg. 
Es wurden hierbei viele Fische über 3kg gefangen.
Die größte Mefo wurde übrigens auf Langeland gefangen !!!


----------



## steff68 (15. April 2015)

Hallo Langelandfans, wir waren vom 04.04 bis zum 11.04 auf der Insel. Unglaublich ! So viel Dorsch hatten wir noch nie. Gefangen haben wir weit über 100 Dorsche. Mitgenommen haben wir 65. Alle so zwischen 50 und 80 cm. Hatten auch mit dem Wetter echt Glück. Nur 1 Tag nicht rausgefahren.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## jörg12345 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin 
versucht es einfach mit naturköder ! 
besorgt euch einfach ein paar seeringler oder tobiasfische . hat geht immer wenn der hering da ist und der dorsch in jagt 



delitant schrieb:


> Hi
> Heute war auch fast gar nichts.
> Wir haben mit 3 Mann nur 7 Dorsche ab 6 bis 14  Uhr gefangen.
> Alle über 50cm, aber alle mit Heringe in Magen.
> ...


----------



## Windelwilli (15. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



steff68 schrieb:


> Hallo Langelandfans, wir waren vom 04.04 bis zum 11.04 auf der Insel. Unglaublich ! So viel Dorsch hatten wir noch nie. Gefangen haben wir weit über 100 Dorsche. Mitgenommen haben wir 65. Alle so zwischen 50 und 80 cm. Hatten auch mit dem Wetter echt Glück. Nur 1 Tag nicht rausgefahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Steffen



Petri! #6

So ein Glück mit dem Wetter möcht ich nur einmal haben...


----------



## Ayu (15. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Dickes Petri! Da kann man es ja kaum noch erwarten bis es los geht. Naja sind leider noch 58 Tage.


----------



## Multe (15. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Steffen - superfang !

hier noch eine Info von den Events im März.
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/userbericht/langeland-2015-sternstunden-im-maerz-4694.html


----------



## delitant (15. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi
Heute haben wir etwas bessere Tag.
ab 6 bis 13 Uhr haben wir 21 gute Dorsche.
Einen habe ich dank Ihr Tipps mit sibende Twister in mittelwasser gefangen.Also es funktionirt.
Aber dann haben wir eine sehr netten und guten Landsmann aus Frankfurt getroffen, der uns einen guten Platz in das "Belt" gezeigt hat.Da beissten Dorsche immer noch an Grund, da Fischfinder zeigt auch kein grosse Heringschwärme und in Mägens waren nur die Kraben.
Also geht noch alles ,aber weit nicht so gut wie letztes Jahr.
Wir bleiben noch zwei Tage  und hoffen immer noch auf besseres Wetter.
Allen die ihre Tips gegeben haben, viele Dank und alle die in Moment auf Insel sind viell Gluck!


----------



## FrEnuLuM (15. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



steff68 schrieb:


> Hallo Langelandfans, wir waren vom 04.04 bis zum 11.04 auf der Insel. Unglaublich ! So viel Dorsch hatten wir noch nie. Gefangen haben wir weit über 100 Dorsche. Mitgenommen haben wir 65. Alle so zwischen 50 und 80 cm. Hatten auch mit dem Wetter echt Glück. Nur 1 Tag nicht rausgefahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Steffen




Petri Steffen #6
Fahren am Freitag hoch, sieht ja ganz gut aus mit dem Wetter.
Hast du ködertechnisch ein paar Infos für uns? :q


----------



## steff68 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



steff68 schrieb:


> Hallo Langelandfans, wir waren vom 04.04 bis zum 11.04 auf der Insel. Unglaublich ! So viel Dorsch hatten wir noch nie. Gefangen haben wir weit über 100 Dorsche. Mitgenommen haben wir 65. Alle so zwischen 50 und 80 cm. Hatten auch mit dem Wetter echt Glück. Nur 1 Tag nicht rausgefahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Steffen


 
Hallo, noch einen kleinen Nachtrag. Wir hatten Unterkunft und Boot bei "Haus und Boot". gebucht. Also Ausgangspunkt für die Ausfahrten war Bagenkop. Den erste Zwischenstop legten wir vor dem Wäldchen (ca 2 km südlich von Bagenkop) ein. Wassertiege hier um die 6 m. Danach nochmal 3 bis 4 km süd bis südost. Tiefe hier bis bis max. 12 m. Bei den Tonnen (um die 30 m) viel Kleinzeug. Gefangen haben wir mit GuFi schwarz - orange mit Jigkopf 30 bis 60 g und teilweise mit 60 g Pilker (orange-silber). Für aktuelle Infos bei Ulf in Bagenkop nachfragen.
Viele Spaß und Erfolg an alle, die noch rauffahren. #h
Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Jetzt sind es ja nur noch gut 2 Wochen und dann heißt es wieder "Leinen los" ...

 Heute habe ich zum gefühlt 30.ten mal meine Angelsachen durchgeguckt- kaufen kann man ja immer etwas und wenn man Moritz vor der Tür hat...

 Jetzt meine Frage. Mit welchen GuFis fischt Ihr vor Langeland (also Farbe/ Größe/ Hersteller/Gewicht Jigkopf) im Frühjahr?

 Nicht das ich irgendetwas vergesse... :q


----------



## Weini (16. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Leute ich geb auch mal Rückmeldung... wir waren ebenfalls vom 4.4 bis 11.4 oben auch bei Haus und Boot. Zur Unterkunft kann ich nur sagen es war alles Top ! Unser Wetter war Bombe ! wie steffen schon sagt ein Tag war der Wind zuviel das war Dienstags ! Der Vermieter meinte die Fische stehen flach. Leider war bei uns da eher wenig los also haben wir 2 Tage bisschen die Fische gesucht und sie dann auch gefunden. Bei uns war es an der Grünen Tonne einfach Bombastich !!! Hatten täglich eigentlich 50 Fische so das niemand Schneider nach Hause ist ! Eine Dorsch riesen hatten wir dabei von 90 cm ! Auch viel Wittling und der ein oder andere Schellfisch war auch dabei. Abends ging es eigentlich immer in die Brandung und da ging es Angel rein Fisch raus !! Wahnsinn was es für Plattfische da gibt ! Leider waren auch einiges an Untermäßigen dabei ! Zum Schluss kann ich nur sagen meine letzter Besuch war es nicht ! Vielleicht komm ich sogar dieses Jahr nochmal auf die Insel !!

Grüße Weini


----------



## Der Goldaal (17. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bei uns ist es auch nicht mehr lange hin. Erste Mai Woche geht es endlich wieder los. Hoffentlich haben wir etwas Glück mit Wetter und den Dorschen. Die Plattfische sind zur Zeit eher uninteressant, da sie im Frühjahr ja unterernährt sind. 
@Fischerbandit... Ja,dass mit Moritz&Co. in der Nähe ist immer ein Problem  da findet man immer etwas. Mit den Farben oder Ködern ist es so eine Sache ob Frühjahr, Sommer, Herbst irgendwie wollen sie doch immer etwas anderes. Man könnte meinen, dass sie mit der Geräte Industrie unter einer Decke stecken und immer was NEUES wollen ;-) Rot Schwarz geht aber immer irgendwie  . Und der Eine sagt es geht Pilker während Andere nur auf Gummis fangen. Es liegt auch viel an dem Vertrauen, was man in den Köder steckt (denke ich jetzt, auf dem Wasser kann es wieder ganz anders aussehen, denn was interessiert mich mein Gerede von Gestern  ).


----------



## Zanderdieb (17. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Weini schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich geb auch mal Rückmeldung... wir waren ebenfalls vom 4.4 bis 11.4 oben auch bei Haus und Boot. Zur Unterkunft kann ich nur sagen es war alles Top ! Unser Wetter war Bombe ! wie steffen schon sagt ein Tag war der Wind zuviel das war Dienstags ! Der Vermieter meinte die Fische stehen flach. Leider war bei uns da eher wenig los also haben wir 2 Tage bisschen die Fische gesucht und sie dann auch gefunden. Bei uns war es an der Grünen Tonne einfach Bombastich !!! Hatten täglich eigentlich 50 Fische so das niemand Schneider nach Hause ist ! Eine Dorsch riesen hatten wir dabei von 90 cm ! Auch viel Wittling und der ein oder andere Schellfisch war auch dabei. Abends ging es eigentlich immer in die Brandung und da ging es Angel rein Fisch raus !! Wahnsinn was es für Plattfische da gibt ! Leider waren auch einiges an Untermäßigen dabei ! Zum Schluss kann ich nur sagen meine letzter Besuch war es nicht ! Vielleicht komm ich sogar dieses Jahr nochmal auf die Insel !!
> 
> Grüße Weini


 

Hallo,

wo wart Ihr den da immer auf Platte???

LG

Karsten


----------



## SnowHH1991 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Leute,

bei uns geht es morgen um 6 ab nach Spodsbjerg. Wetter sieht ja eigentlich ganz brauchbar aus!

Ich werde berichten!


Timo


----------



## Stulle (18. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Zanderdieb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo wart Ihr den da immer auf Platte???
> 
> ...



In Fodslette https://www.google.com/maps/@54.81223,10.76957,314m/data=!3m1!1e3 gab es letztes jahr eine flunder von über 50cm |bigeyes an sonsten gehen eigendlich alle strände im Süden


----------



## buttweisser (18. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Plattfische fängt man im Frühjahr auf LL fast wie beim Plötzen Stippen. Nur Fleisch haben die meißten nach der Laichzeit nicht auf den Gräten. Die großen Weibchen sind eh geschont und haben dazu noch das wenigste Fleisch.  Deswegen habe ich mich vom gezielten Buttangeln im Frühjahr verabschiedet. Bei kleineren Butten sind natürlich öfter welche dabei, die nicht abgemagert sind. Eine feiste Sommer- oder Herbstflunder ziehe ich mir trotzdem vor.


----------



## Murdock7481 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen,
ist es möglich im Juli noch eine Meerforelle zu fangen im Belt?
Ich würde sie vom Boot aus angeln... Wenn das geht könnt ihr mir verraten was ich dazu für einen Köder brauche und wie schwer der sein sollte?
Ich hab von Meerforellen Wobbler und Blinker gelesen aber welche da jetzt für die Zeit am besten sind konnte ich nicht raus bekommen!
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Multe (19. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

*WO* sind denn alle die Boote von IBI - Bootsverleih geblieben....?????


----------



## dorschkillercr (19. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

vermutlich hat sie Nikolaj in den Schatten gebracht bei den schönen Wetter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  dorschkillercr


----------



## Trophy2002 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Guten Morgen, ja das dachte ich auch gerade bei meiner täglichen Kontrolle über Hafencam.
Hoffe nur, das die alle wasübrig lassen für ende Mai. 
Hoffentlich ist das Wetter da, dann auch so.
Lg Peter


----------



## Multe (19. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

vielleicht waren sie auch voll mit dicken Dorschen und sind dann abgesoffen...????|kopfkrat


----------



## captain73 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> *WO* sind denn alle die Boote von IBI - Bootsverleih geblieben....?????



Bei diesem Kaiserwetter sind bestimmt alle Boote auf der Jagd:q.

Dann gibt es bestimmt jede Menge tolle Berichte mit schönen Fängen. Die Spannung steigt - nur noch 20 Tage.#6

Gruß an alle die oben sind

Captain


----------



## SnowHH1991 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Leute,

ja das Wetter ist zur Zeit wirklich traumhaft. Sonne bist zum abwinken und wenig Wind. Der wenige Wind kommt dann aber den Tag über aus den verschiedensten Richtungen, sodass man ständig wechselnde Bedingungen vorfindet. Alles in Allem kann man das aber bewältigen.

Gestern waren im wir am Nachmittage für ca. 3 Stunden auf dem Wasser. Insgesamt konnten wir mit 2 Booten gute 35 Dorsche verhaften. Alle in schönen Filetgrößen 45-60 cm. Nur wenige kleine, die natürlich allesamt wieder schwimmen. Gefangen haben wir zwischen 15-18 m alles auf Gummi in verschiedenen Farben. Knalliges Rot-Gelb fing aber am besten!

Heute am zweiten Tag morgens raus und bis ca. 15:00 Uhr geangelt. Danach hatten wir plötzlich Stillstand, sodass wir kaum noch gedriftet sind. Man sieht wieder, zu wenig Wind ist auch fürn  Ar..., denn die Fänge haben zur Mittagszeit schlagartig abgenommen. Insgesamt haben wir 48 Dorsche entnommen alle wieder in schönen Filetgrößen. Tiefe und Köder wie an Tag 1.

Die Bestmarke hält zur Zeit mein Vater mit einem schönen 76er (siehe Bild).

Die Aussichten für die Woche sind echt gut, sodass wir wohl jeden Tage fahren können. Ich werde weiter berichten.

Grüße,

Timo


----------



## Stulle (19. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SnowHH1991 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ja das Wetter ist zur Zeit wirklich traumhaft. Sonne bist zum abwinken und wenig Wind. Der wenige Wind kommt dann aber den Tag über aus den verschiedensten Richtungen, sodass man ständig wechselnde Bedingungen vorfindet. Alles in Allem kann man das aber bewältigen.
> 
> ...




Petri #6


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Petri Jungs. Das hört sich doch gut an. die Vorfreude steigt. Noch 12 Tage.....


----------



## Komander0815 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Guten Morgen... Ich gratuliere zu den super Fängen.

Ich fahre die erste Mai Woche das erste mal nach Langeland
Und habe mir auch ein Boot bei IBI gemietet für die Woche.

Mich würde mal interessieren wonach richte ich mich denn bei angelstelle suchen ???  Das Belt ist ja riesig und ich kenne mich dort überhaupt nicht aus. Ich will auch nicht immer irgendwelchen Leuten hinterher fahren.

Könnt ihr vielleicht sagen wonach ich mich da so im groben orientieren kann ??? Flach oder tief ??? Rechts oder links ???

Danke für eure Informationen.

Mit freundlichen grüßen: Manuel B.aus Berlin


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> die Vorfreude steigt. Noch 12 Tage.....



 Genau so sieht es aus #6!



Komander0815 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen... Ich gratuliere zu den super Fängen.
> 
> Ich fahre die erste Mai Woche das erste mal nach Langeland
> Und habe mir auch ein Boot bei IBI gemietet für die Woche.
> ...



 Hallo Manuel,

 wir sind auch ab 02.Mai bei IBI. Ich kann Dir gerne vor Ort ein paar Stellen nennen oder ein paar Koordinaten geben. Kannst Dich auch gerne per PN melden. Schicke die Dir dann gerne zu.


----------



## SnowHH1991 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin,

vielen Dank!

Heute ging es wieder um 8 Uhr raus. Im Hafen merkten wir schon, dass wird heute ein ganz anderer Schnack. Der Wind wehte ziemlich gut aus Nord ca. 5 bft in Böen bis 6. Das war schon ziemlich grenzwertig. Nur langsam sind wir unter Land zur Grünen Tonne gekommen - Rückenschonend geht anders . Gegen 11 Uhr jedoch nahm der Wind ab, sodass wir doch relativ entspannt fischen konnten. Die Strömung und der Wind haben sich erneut so gut wie aufgehoben, sodass die ersehnte Drift wieder ausblieb #q. Rundum war es trotz strahlendem Sonnenschein etwas mühsam mit dem Fisch. Am Ende hatten wir dann doch wieder unsere 25 Dorsche in schönen Größen bis 79 cm. Gefangen haben wir wieder auf 15-17 m.

Ein Bild von meinem Besten bisher, häng ich euch mal an. 

Gruß,

Timo


----------



## Multe (20. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Timo, sieht doch super aus - mach weiter so.#6
Aber - es sind schon die ersten dicken Dorsche da.:vik:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Bootsverleih/329290980506804?fref=nf
sieh zu, das du auch solch einen fängst.:m:m


----------



## Multe (20. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

auch HEUTE lief es wieder sehr gut.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Bootsverleih/329290980506804?fref=photo


----------



## zwilling (20. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Leute,
Wir waren am WE vor Ort. 
Wetter wie beschrieben hammermäßig.
Wir haben in allen Tiefenbereichen gefischt, und einige schöne 
Dorsche (bis 75) und Seelachse bis 68 überlistet, die fängigste Farbe war blau-sowohl Pilker als auch Twister. 
So ca 75% der gefangenen Fische haben so entschieden.
Gruß vom Zwilling


----------



## tom_saywer (20. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*






Mal sehen vielleicht schreib ich demnächst mal noch ein paar Zeilen über unseren Urlaub 

Bis dahin 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan W. (20. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Petri. Schöner Dorsch. Wie tief stehen die Dorsche denn zurzeit?


----------



## Germany (21. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo....ich war nun endlich das erste mal auf Langeland und habe mir doch glatt die falsche Woche ausgesucht.... 11- 18.4  nur Wind und ich traute mich nur 2 mal raus......ich hatte mir bei IBI ein Uttern 490 für 340.- die Woche gemietet.....da ich was das Bootsangeln angeht noch völlig unerfahren war, muss ich sagen das die Einweisung für das Boot schon ziemlich komisch und sehr knapp gehalten war....Schlüssel in die Hand ein zwei knappe Antworten und ich war mir selbst überlassen.....ich mir habe dann im Angelland Tips geholt und habe dann das erste mal versucht am Montag zur grünen Fahrwassertonne zu schippern....ich muss sagen das mich der Mut verlassen hat....ziemlicher Wellengang und das Boot neigte sich für mich bedrohlich zur Seite....also kehrt Marsch zurück und jede Welle mitgenommen und klitschnass im Hafen gelandet.....die Eingefleischten Bootsangler werden jetzt sicher lachen, aber für mich war es das erste mal mit einem Kleinboot auf der Ostsee und ich bin da völlig unerfahren......an dem Tag waren wenige draußen, aber einige schon und die kamen auch mit reichlich Dorsch zurück....die nächsten Tage waren nicht viel anders und so bin ich nur 2 mal raus ...links zum kleinen Wäldchen und habe da reichlich Platte geangelt......Fazit meiner ersten Langelandtour.....ca 60 Platte und nicht einen Dorsch.....340.- Bootsmiete ....350.- Hausmiete......War ziemlich Enttäuscht....auch von mir selber.....hätte ich mutiger sein sollen???? ich weis es nicht und wüsste gerne wie ihr da so drüber denkt, damit mein nächster Langelandtrip nicht wieder so ein Reinfall wird#q 
 Danke und LG Frank|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Frank,

 Du hast nichts falsch gemacht! Dein Leben ist mehr wert, als die paar bezahlten Euros... Ich höre auch immer auf mein Bauchgefühl und verzichte lieber auf eine Tour, als ein Risiko einzugehen.

 Grundsätzlich würde ich immer einen erfahrenen Bootsführer mitnehmen, da die Ostsee - gerade auch vor Langeland - nicht zu unterschätzen ist.

 Beim nächsten Mal würde ich zudem ein größeres Boot mieten (>5m). 

 Meine Erfahrung sagt mir, ein Jahr gutes Wetter, ein Jahr schlechtes Wetter. Also wird das nächste Jahr für Dich besser #6. Wir sind in 2016 im Mai oben. Wenn es Dir passt und Du den gleichen Zeitraum (2. Maiwoche) buchen kannst, stehen wir Dir gerne mit Rat und Tat zur Seite. Unter AB'lern hilft man sich ja gerne ...


----------



## Der Goldaal (21. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Germany,
wer auf der Ostsee auf sein Gefühl hört und die sichere Seite wählt, macht nie etwas verkehrt. Wie Fischerbandit schon sagte, die Sicherheit steht an höchster Stelle. Und sicher ist Langeland kein idealer Einstiegsort. Vielleicht solltest Du Dir demnächst in Neustadt mal ein Boot mieten, um ein wenig das  Gefühl dafür  zu bekommen. Und eines sage ich allen auf jeder Angeltour. Niemals an das Geld denken!!! Wenn ich das Geld, was ich für Angeltouren ausgegeben hätte in Fischläden gelassen hätte, würden mir einige Aquakulturen in Europa gehören  NEIN man sollte das Geld niemals sehen, auch wenn es vielleicht mal weh tut im Nachhinein. Und alleine auf die Ostsee....halte ich auch für verkehrt. Und als Anfänger sowieso. Am Besten hörst Du dich nächstes Mal mal hier um, wer gerade mit oben ist. Es wird Dich schon Jemand an die Leine nehmen  Natürlich gibt es Situationen, wo man sich über sich und Andere amüsiert, aber ganz sicher nicht, wenn Jemand vorsichtig ist. Also Kopf hoch und ran an die Planung für die nächste Tour. ;-)


----------



## MS aus G (21. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Erstmal ein dickes Petri den Fängern und danke für die tollen Berichte und Bilder!!!

 Ich schließe mich fisherbandit an!!! Falsch gemacht hast Du bestimmt nichts und gelacht wird schon mal gar nicht!!!

 Warst Du denn ganz allein im Boot? Und Haus? Da kommt dann natürlich schon ein € zusammen. Hast Du nicht die Möglichkeit mit mehreren zu fahren? Am Besten noch mit ein wenig LL-Erfahrung! Am Wetter kann natürlich niemand etwas machen, aber das kann beim nächsten Mal wieder anders aussehen. Allerdings sollte man in einem offenen Boot schon wasserdichte Klamotten anziehen, da im April das Wasser noch sehr kalt ist und sich das Wetter, was morgens noch schön war, sehr schnell ändern kann.

 Es waren doch bestimmt noch mehrere Boote am Start, bestand da nicht die Möglichkeit sich jemandem anzuschließen oder sich von denen Tipps zu holen??? Da Du ja jetzt hier im Board schreibst, kanntest Du es bestimmt auch schon vor Deiner Tour und hättest hier bestimmt auch viele Fragen stellen können, die Dir sicher auch beantwortet worden wären!!! 

 Denn, und das muss ich immer wieder feststellen, mal eben nach Langeland fahren und das ohne Erfahrung, und dann mal eben einen Haufen Dorsch mit nach Hause zu nehmen, funktioniert in den seltensten Fällen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Germany (21. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke für das Angebot, muss ich mal schauen ob es passt nächstes Jahr im Mai!!!! Also mir war schon sehr mulmig zu Mute bei dem Seegang und dem Wind und ich hatte ja auch meinen 12 jährigen Sohn mit an Bord und habe mich dann die 2 Tage auch nur Küstennah und in der Nähe anderer Boote aufgehalten, das gab mir ein kleines Gefühl der Sicherheit!!!!! ....Ich verstehe nur nicht warum mir im Angelcentrum gesagt wurde das ich besagten Tag ruhig zur grünen Tonne fahren kann.....dort war kein einziges Boot und ich war froh wie ich wieder im Hafen war....zwar patschnass aber heil angekommen|bigeyes Wind war da laut Internet 32km/h in Böen bis 52km/h aus Ost ......ist das nun zu viel oder bin ich zu ängstlich gewesen???? ich habe keine Ahnung und die Zweifel nagen halt in mir, denn andere Boote waren ja auch draußen und haben Dorsch geangelt und ich hatte mich seit Jahren drauf gefreut endlich mal nach Langeland zum Dorschangeln zu fahren und nun ist da nichts draus geworden!!!! Kurz zur Info....ich bin 50 und angle schon fast mein ganzes Leben lang aktiv....aber habe jetzt erst das Angeln vom Kleinboot für mich entdeckt und damit eben absolut keine Erfahrung...bin aber geschätzte 1000 mal mit dem Kutter von Heiligenhafen zum Hochseeangeln gefahren.....


----------



## Germany (21. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Und ja....ich habe versucht mir dort vor Ort Tips von anderen Anglern zu holen, aber die Leute ich dort angetroffen hatte war ein Gruppe Polen die bei jedem Wetter rausgefahren sind und die anderen hatten wohl nicht so Recht Lust mir Tipps zu geben......ich muss wohl einsehen das ich völlig unvorbereitet in das Abenteuer Langeland gestartet bin#q es sah auf den You Tube Videos und was ich mir alles angeschaut habe immer so schön und einfach aus#c und wie sieht es denn mit dem Boot aus das ich gemietet hatte???? es waren alle ausgebucht und nur diese Uttern 490 mit 30 PS waren noch zu haben........stellt sich mir die Frage warum????


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Deine Windangaben sind ne 5 aus Ost, in Boen 7... Da bleibe ich im Hafen!

 Ja, viele denken Boot plus Angelrute auf LL = Dorsch. Ist aber doch nicht so einfach... 

 Also, Übung macht den Meister und Du wirst sehen, dass das beim nächsten Mal schon besser klappt. Wenn man erst einmal mit dem Langeland Virus infiziert ist, fährt man jedes Jahr wieder hoch. Dann stört auch mal ein Jahr mit weniger Ausfahrten / Dorschen nicht so. Immerhin hat LL auch schöne Strände zum angeln #6.


----------



## Germany (22. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich habe noch einmal nachgeschaut und der Wind war nicht aus Ost, sondern aus SW, aber definitiv zuviel, aber trotzdem verstehe ich den netten Herrn vom Angelcentrum nicht, der mir den Tip gegeben hat|kopfkrat und ja, ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder nach Langeland fahren und ich habe schon etwas gelernt....."Die richtige Vorbereitung ist alles"#h  ich Danke euch und bin für jeden Rat dankbar, damit ich das nächste mal vorbereitet bin!!!!! und das Boot das ich hatte ist dann wohl nur etwas für Ententeichwetter wie man so schön sagt|bigeyes denn einige sind mit ihren Booten regelrecht über die Wellen geflogen und blieben trocken und ich bin mal gerade mit etwas mehr als Standgas da durch und wurde nass....oder war das auch wieder ein Fehler langsam durchzufahren;+.....ich hoffe ich nerve euch nicht mit meinen Fragen, aber ich will und muss lernen und hoffe auf eure Hilfe|wavey:     LG Frank


----------



## lumoss (22. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Frank,

ich hatte mir eigentlich auch für Pfingsten, erstmals, so wie Du, ein Boot reserviert, aber schon kurz nach der Zusage vom Vermieter wieder abgesagt. Ich hätte noch zwei kleine Kinder und eine unerfahrene Frau an Bord gehabt, das wäre mich einfach zu viel Stress gewesen. Wind, Wetter, Montagen, Echoloot, usw... Nä. Und das Boot hätte nochmal 100,- Euro mehr gekostet. Ich würde auch lieber erstmal bei jemandem mitfahren, aber es findet sich leider keiner. Ich versuche es halt jetzt von der Küste aus und werde das gesparte Geld in eine Waathose investieren.

gruß,
Lumoss


----------



## Trophy2002 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Germany
Du hast wirklich nichts falsch gemacht. Die Friedhöfe sind voll mit Mutigen, egal welches Hobby. Kenne das vom fischen, wie auch vom Klettern.
Ich weiß selbst noch wie ich mit einer Nußschale mit 8 ps mich weiter rausgewagt hatte und nicht nur ein Schutzengel Schwerstarbeit leisten musste. 
Aber es ist halt mal so, wenn Du an einem Gewässer das 1. mal fischt, muss man Erfahrungen sammeln. Das gilt beim Ebrofischen genau wie am Meer. (Lehrgeld)
Beim Meer kommt noch das Wetter, Wellen und Strömung dazu.
Jeder von uns bucht lange voraus seinen Angelurlaub, es sind damit viele Kosten verbunden. Wir reisen aus Bayern mit eigenem Boot an, fast 1300km für eine Woche. Obwohl wir Seegängiges Schiff haben, alles hat seine Grenzen. 
Nicht den Mut verlieren, Geld ist nicht alles.

Hier ein Satz der eigentlich vom Klettern kommt, aber auch hier seine Gültigkeit hat. Den sollte man sich bei zweifelhaftem Wetter durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Ich habe ihn mal aufs fischen umgewandelt.

Fahre zum Angeln, vergiß aber nicht, das Mut und Kraft ohne Klugheit nichts sind und denke am Anfang immer daran, wie das Ende sein kann.

lg peter


----------



## fischerheinrich (22. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin,

ich finde den Bericht von Frank echt gut.
Wenn alle, die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hätten, hier das auch schreiben würden, dann würde es sicherlich viele, viele Berichte dazu geben. Aber jeder schreibt halt lieber über gute Fänge.
Ich selber war sicherlich auch schon 10mal auf LL und einige Male auf Als. Sehr häufig war es grenzwertig windig, also ab 4 Bft aufwärts, sehr häufig war es (nicht nur wg. des Windes) vor allem für Anfänger schwer an den Dorsch zu kommen.
Rückwärtig betrachtet würde ich, wenn ich rel. unerfahren und zudem noch alleine wäre, erstmal Als anfahren, da etwas geschützer gelegen und dann ggf. das Guiding von den beiden Anbietern aus Mommark oder Fynshavn für den ersten Tag in Anspruch nehmen.

Grüße


----------



## dorsch*thomas (22. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Germany schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einmal nachgeschaut und der Wind war nicht aus Ost, sondern aus SW, aber definitiv zuviel, aber trotzdem verstehe ich den netten Herrn vom Angelcentrum nicht, der mir den Tip gegeben hat|kopfkrat und ja, ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder nach Langeland fahren und ich habe schon etwas gelernt....."Die richtige Vorbereitung ist alles"#h ich Danke euch und bin für jeden Rat dankbar, damit ich das nächste mal vorbereitet bin!!!!! und das Boot das ich hatte ist dann wohl nur etwas für Ententeichwetter wie man so schön sagt|bigeyes denn einige sind mit ihren Booten regelrecht über die Wellen geflogen und blieben trocken und ich bin mal gerade mit etwas mehr als Standgas da durch und wurde nass....oder war das auch wieder ein Fehler langsam durchzufahren;+.....ich hoffe ich nerve euch nicht mit meinen Fragen, aber ich will und muss lernen und hoffe auf eure Hilfe|wavey: LG Frank



Hallo Frank, ich glaube wir alle haben am Anfang schon ähnliche Situationen erlebt. Aber man sagt ja immer,  das ist jetzt so gewesen und beim nächsten Mal mache ich es anders. Mit dem Wetter ist es halt meistens schwierig, da es sich oft sehr schnell ändert. Ich glaube nicht, das Thomas vom Angelcentrum euch was Falsches bezüglich Wetter sagen wollte, meistens passen seine Info´s. Aber auch er ist von DMI abhängig was Aussagen  übers Wetter betreffen. Lieber einmal etwas zu früher rein fahren, als das man eine böse Überraschung erlebt. Mit der Einstellung " in meiner Badewanne bin ich der Kapitän und das wird schon geh´n " kommt man nicht ganz so weit. Lass dich nicht entmutigen, ich glaube es gibt genug Boardies die Hilfe anbieten. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zanderdieb (22. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



lumoss schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> ich hatte mir eigentlich auch für Pfingsten, erstmals, so wie Du, ein Boot reserviert, aber schon kurz nach der Zusage vom Vermieter wieder abgesagt. Ich hätte noch zwei kleine Kinder und eine unerfahrene Frau an Bord gehabt, das wäre mich einfach zu viel Stress gewesen. Wind, Wetter, Montagen, Echoloot, usw... Nä. Und das Boot hätte nochmal 100,- Euro mehr gekostet. Ich würde auch lieber erstmal bei jemandem mitfahren, aber es findet sich leider keiner. Ich versuche es halt jetzt von der Küste aus und werde das gesparte Geld in eine Waathose investieren.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Lumoss,

sollte nichts schlimmes dazwischen kommen sind wir ab 23.05 - 6.6.2015 auf Langeland... Dann könntest du bei uns mal mitfahren ..... Meld dich einfach mal über PN und gib uns( Frau und mir) mal deine Nummer. LG Karsten


----------



## Germany (22. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ja, ich denke auch das man erst einmal Lehrgeld bezahlen muss und das hab ich ja nun getan:c......wenn mein nächster Trip nach Langeland ansteht, werde ich mit Sicherheit vorbereiteter sein und vielleicht ist dann ja auch jemand von euch dort um mich an die Hand zu nehmen#6 evtl. schaffe ich es diesen Herbst noch einmal, sonst aber bestimmt wieder nächstes Frühjahr......Hat von euch eigentlich jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Schlauchboot und angeln vom selbigen???? ich habe bei der Überfahrt von Fehmarn sehr viele Angler mit Schlauchboot auf der Ostsee gesehen......ist ein Schlauchboot besser als ein herkömmliches Boot???? ich besitze schon seit langer Zeit ein großes Schlauchboot mit Holzboden 3 Kammern und Luftkiel....dazu noch einen 8 PS AB.....aber auf die Idee damit zum Angeln zu fahren bin ich noch nie gekommen, weil ich immer dachte Schlauchboot und Angelhaken geht gar nicht|bigeyes.....hab ich was verpasst?????


----------



## Der Goldaal (22. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Germany (Frank),
Also ich bin Jahrelang mit einem Schlauchboot und 5 PS Motor raus gefahren (Dahme, Rosenfelde, Süssau, Datzendorf...) Das lief Super. Der Vorteil war, dass man das Boot am Strand aufbauen konnte und somit auch an Strände kam, wo andere nicht slippen konnten.
Ein großer Nachteil war das raus kommen. Schon die kleinen Wellen machten Probleme am Strand. Wenn man aber erst mal draussen ist, lag das Boot super im Wasser. Ich denke sogar besser als viele andere Angelboote. Und es reicht auch schon ein kleinerer Motor, um gut Fahrt auf zu nehmen. 
Der Haken im Boot hatte mich anfangs auch beschäftigt, aber es ist während unserer gesamten Ausfahrten nie auch nur ansatzweise ein Gefahr entstanden. Denn das Prall gefüllte Gummi lässt alles komplett abprallen. Also da passiert nix (sage ich mal, mit einiger Erfahrung). 
Also ich würde es immer wieder machen. Wir hatten keinen Trailer und das Aufbauen wurde dann doch etwas zu mühselig. Aber sonst eine gute Sache. Natürlich ist das Boot etwas Windanfälliger, weil es ja ober auf schwimmt (ja ich weiß, das tun andere Boot im Idealfall auch  ) Aber es taucht eben weniger im Wasser ein. Das kann man aber sehr einfach mit einem Treibanker wieder ausgleichen.
Ich würde es jeder Zeit wieder machen. Und von Lübeck aus hast Du doch alle Möglichkeiten, es zu testen.


----------



## Stulle (22. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Schlauchboot ist ja auch nicht gleich Schlauchboot da gibt es himmelweite Unterschiede im Material. Und wenn dir mit dem großen Motor schon bange war wie soll es dir mit dem kleinen denn ergehen


----------



## SnowHH1991 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Leute!

Gestern hat uns der Windfinder ziemlich im Stich gelassen. Morgens hatten wir doch ziemlich starke Böen aus West, sodass wir den Vormittag im Haus verbracht haben. Am frühen Nachmittag wurde es dann etwas besser, sodass wir doch noch eine Ausfahrt gewagt haben. Tja, kaum draußen kam der Wind wieder auf (Windfinder sprach von abnehmenden Wind zum Abend). Da der Wind aus Westen kam, konnte man noch einigermaßen Angeln - Spass hat es aber nicht gemacht. Wir haben jeder unseren Dorsch gefangen und sind dann wieder Richtung Heimat! 

Heute dann wieder alles im Lot. Morgens raus und so gut wie kein Wind. Haben sie dann (warum auch immer) im tieferen Wasser gefunden auf 25-30 m kurz hinter der Grünen Tonne zur Fahrrinne. Unser Boot fing wieder gute 25 Dorsche, wobei ich mir mit einem richtig schönen 83er die Wochenführung (Beweis im Anhang ) sichern konnte! Brauntöne fingen heute am Besten! Zum Nachmittag kam der Wind wieder auf und ausgerechnet aus Süd... Das macht entspanntes Angeln dann immer so gut wie unmöglich, denn selbst mit 150gr flattert man dann irgendwo im Mittelwasser rum.

Den Tag rundete mein Kollege, Ich und ein weiterer Helfer mit einer guten Tat ab. Bei der Einfahrt in den Hafen konnten wir eine Möwe entdecken, die sich ein einem Bootsfender (mit Schnüren und Haken #q#q#q verfangen hatte). Ich frage mich wirklich was Schnüre und Haken an einem Bootsfender zu suchen haben...Kurzum haben wir Sie dann fix enttüttelt und wieder fliegen lassen, die wäre sonst sicher jämmerlich verendet...

Sonnige Grüße aus LL,

Timo


----------



## Trophy2002 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@SnowHH1991
danke für den Bericht, ich freu mich auch schon und sind noch 30 Tage. Eine Frage hab ich noch zum Verständnis, wenn ihr von der Grünen Tonne redet, meint ihr dann die 1. Tonne links den Hafen raus DW53 ?


Da ich Funk an Bord habe, verlasse ich mich gerne auf den Seewetterbericht von DP07 aus Hamburg

lg peter


----------



## Trophy2002 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@stulle 
geb ich dir Völlig Recht, Schlauchboot ist nicht gleich Schlauchi. Aber auch Festrumpf mit 8ps ist schon so eine Sache .

DAs wäre doch das richtige Schlauchboot


----------



## SnowHH1991 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Trophy2002 schrieb:


> @SnowHH1991
> danke für den Bericht, ich freu mich auch schon und sind noch 30 Tage. Eine Frage hab ich noch zum Verständnis, wenn ihr von der Grünen Tonne redet, meint ihr dann die 1. Tonne links den Hafen raus DW53 ?
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Peter,

nicht ganz! Ich meine die erste grüne Tonne südlich vom Hafen (DW52)

Grüße,

Timo


----------



## Stulle (22. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Trophy2002 schrieb:


> @stulle
> geb ich dir Völlig Recht, Schlauchboot ist nicht gleich Schlauchi. Aber auch Festrumpf mit 8ps ist schon so eine Sache .
> 
> DAs wäre doch das richtige Schlauchboot


Ok da kann ich mit leben [emoji1] also ich sag mal 8ps am Schlauchboot da kann man bei ruhigem Wetter durchaus Küstennah angeln. Aber nicht raus an die Fahrrinne. Es gibt aber durchaus Schlauchboote mit denen man da hin kann die sind dann aber weder billig noch handlich


----------



## Zanderdieb (23. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SnowHH1991 schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> 
> Gestern hat uns der Windfinder ziemlich im Stich gelassen. Morgens hatten wir doch ziemlich starke Böen aus West, sodass wir den Vormittag im Haus verbracht haben. Am frühen Nachmittag wurde es dann etwas besser, sodass wir doch noch eine Ausfahrt gewagt haben. Tja, kaum draußen kam der Wind wieder auf (Windfinder sprach von abnehmenden Wind zum Abend). Da der Wind aus Westen kam, konnte man noch einigermaßen Angeln - Spass hat es aber nicht gemacht. Wir haben jeder unseren Dorsch gefangen und sind dann wieder Richtung Heimat!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Timo,

nicht von schlechten Eltern..... Auf welche Farben habt ihr die großen gefangen??

LG

Karsten


----------



## SnowHH1991 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Zanderdieb schrieb:


> Hallo Timo,
> 
> nicht von schlechten Eltern..... Auf welche Farben habt ihr die großen gefangen??
> 
> ...



Hallo Karsten,

der Erfolgsköder war ein brauner HS Shad von Spro.

Beste Grüße,

Timo


----------



## Germany (23. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ok,ich danke euch.....also ist es möglich mit dem Schlauchboot, hat aber vor und Nachteile.....naja.....ich schaue mal wohin mich mein neuer Weg des Kleinbootangelns führen wird|rolleyes werde mich nun mal ausgiebig damit beschäftigen und möglichst viel Erfahrung sammeln bevor ich mich wieder in so ein Abenteuer stürze
 Mein Fazit ist nun:-----Langeland ist toll und ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder hin. Auch wenn es keinen Dorsch gab, hat das Angeln auf Butt Spaß gemacht.....Die Einweisung für das Boot hätte meiner Meinung nach ausführlicher sein dürfen und auch müssen, denn es muss doch auch im Sinne vom Verleiher sein das seine Boote wieder heil ankommen und wenn ich mir so manche Boote dort anschaue, so haben einige doch schon sehr gelitten und mir ging es mit meinem nicht anders....das rauskommen war noch recht einfach, aber das wieder anlegen im Hafen war doch recht Abenteuerlich....bin zigmal abgedriftet und gegen Poller gefahren bis ich es endlich geschafft hatte#c einige Angelkollegen schauten amüsiert zu statt mir zu helfen|kopfkrat beim 2ten mal klappte es schon recht gut und deshalb finde ich das IBI gerade mit Anfängern zumindest einmal kurz im Hafen rumfahren sollte  um das Handling zu erklären, dann würden die Boote bestimmt auch länger heil bleiben#t
 LG Frank


----------



## Trophy2002 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Rechts oder Links, das ist hier die Frage

Geht es euch in Langeland auch so wenn ihr in Spodsbjerg aus dem Hafen fahrt. 
Ich bin eher der Rechtsfahrer also am Gelben Leuchturm vorbei, dann weiter Richtung Grünen Leuchtturm DW52.
Irgendwie hat man seine Lieblingsseite.
Früher sind wir fast rüber bis Lolland zu "Albue Flak" bei einer gelb schwargelben Boje. 
Eine Feststellung machte ich oft wenn man so mit den Grünen Leuchtturm und seine gegenübeliegende rote Boje eine Deckung hatte und Richtung Lolland fuhr, kam auf der höhe zu der Linie "Weg H" wie eine Art Kehrwasser, viel treibender Dreck, Gras usw.
Da waren dann die Dorsche sicher .


----------



## Stefan W. (23. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Du meinst wohl eher grüner Turm DW 55. Die roten Tonnen haben gerade Nummern und die grünen auch die Türme ungerade Nummern.


----------



## Multe (23. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Peter, für mich geht es zu 99% immer rechts - Richtung Süden. Hier bist du viel schneller an den guten Plätzen und du hast auch mehr Möglichkeiten "auszuweichen" wenn einmal ein Platz nicht viel bringt. Im Norden liegen die guten Plätze weit verstreut und manche Hot Spots sind nur winzig klein.
Richtung "Albue Flak" fahre ich zum Plattfischangeln - und Dorsch gibt es da immer - auch bei Ententeich.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich fahre links rum, da habe ich meine Ruhe vor Euch  .

 Nein, auch ich fahre tatsächlich meistens rechts rum...#6

 Obwohl wir dieses Jahr mal links rum wollen. Da habe ich mir ein paar schöne Stellen rausgesucht und auch aus der Vergangenheit noch ein paar "gute" Koordinaten. Mal probieren...


----------



## Trophy2002 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Stefan W
Klar du hast recht, Asche über mein Haupt, wer lesen kann ist auch klar im Vorteil. 

Ich werde diesmal auch paar mal nach Links versuchen oder einfach mal gerade raus aus dem Hafen .

lg Peter


----------



## Stulle (24. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Germany schrieb:


> Ok,ich danke euch.....also ist es möglich mit dem Schlauchboot, hat aber vor und Nachteile.....naja.....ich schaue mal wohin mich mein neuer Weg des Kleinbootangelns führen wird|rolleyes werde mich nun mal ausgiebig damit beschäftigen und möglichst viel Erfahrung sammeln bevor ich mich wieder in so ein Abenteuer stürze
> Mein Fazit ist nun:-----Langeland ist toll und ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder hin. Auch wenn es keinen Dorsch gab, hat das Angeln auf Butt Spaß gemacht.....Die Einweisung für das Boot hätte meiner Meinung nach ausführlicher sein dürfen und auch müssen, denn es muss doch auch im Sinne vom Verleiher sein das seine Boote wieder heil ankommen und wenn ich mir so manche Boote dort anschaue, so haben einige doch schon sehr gelitten und mir ging es mit meinem nicht anders....das rauskommen war noch recht einfach, aber das wieder anlegen im Hafen war doch recht Abenteuerlich....bin zigmal abgedriftet und gegen Poller gefahren bis ich es endlich geschafft hatte#c einige Angelkollegen schauten amüsiert zu statt mir zu helfen|kopfkrat beim 2ten mal klappte es schon recht gut und deshalb finde ich das IBI gerade mit Anfängern zumindest einmal kurz im Hafen rumfahren sollte  um das Handling zu erklären, dann würden die Boote bestimmt auch länger heil bleiben#t
> LG Frank


Beim an und ablegen zeigt sich das können ; ) Ganz ehrlich ich wäre einem unbekannten auch nicht so einfach zur Hilfe geeilt. So hat man sich schnell Hand oder Fuß eingeklemmt das konnte ich früher beim segeln schon beobachten. Aber nächstes mal kannst du es ja schon besser


----------



## Trophy2002 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So ist es Stulle, je nach Größe und Masse des Bootes (lach und die Masse der Fischer) ist es nicht immer leicht schnell mal zu helfen, wobei bischen was geht immer.
Ist es Langweilig und man kann nicht fischen, kann man sich am Steg hinsetzen und die ankommenden Segler beobachten, gerade bei der Vatertagszeit, Einer meißt der Käpten der sich auskennt und Rest oft Laien. Da beginnt bei Wind für den Skipper immer der Stress, weil seine Restcrew nicht immer weiß was sie tun müssen, bzw. sehen es auch nicht.
Sie sind froh das sie dann einigermaßen heil angekommen sind trinken ihr Einlaufbier und amüsieren sich dann über die nächste Crew die ankommt und ihre Probleme hat. Zumindest solange, bis die anderen zu nah kommen.

Ich wenn sehe, das jemand Probleme hat, gehe ich zu denen hin und helfe, so ist das auch unter sagen wir geübteren üblich in Kroatien. Allein nur um mal kurz Hallo zu sagen oder man kann es in Langeland auch so sehen, etwas schauen was haben die gefangen|supergri.


----------



## spodsbjerg (26. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Nun Ja.....wer mit nem normalen Boot und Wellen nicht klarkommt bei dem steige ich nicht in eine Schlauchboot Diskussion ein zumal er auch noch "Anfänger" in solch einer Geschichte ist #c. 
Habe nun auch mal wieder angefangen ein paar Sachen neu zu fertigen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (26. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bild 1 neu gegossen und lackiert bis 200 Gramm,
Bild 2 mit Harz überzogen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (26. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Jigköpfe bis knapp 500 Gramm noch einmal aufgearbeitet.


----------



## spodsbjerg (26. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Jigköpfe bis 500 Gramm neu gegossen und Pulverbeschichtet. Ein paar neue Schleppbleie durften natürlich auch nicht fehlen.
Langsam aber sicher füllen sich die Kisten wieder. Muß nun leider noch bis mitte Juli warten und hoffe jetzt schon auf wenig Wind um mal wieder den ein oder anderen Sommerdorsch rauszukitzeln :k.


----------



## Stefan W. (26. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Eine Woche Langeland geht immer viel zu schnell vorbei. Wir waren zu zweit letzte Woche auf Langeland.  Die Woche war richtig gut. Das Wetter hätte nicht besser sein. Die ganze Woche Sonne und wenig bis teilweise gar kein Wind. Einen Tag waren wir nicht mit dem Boot los weil Wind war. Gefangen haben wir gut, sowohl auf über 30 m wie auch auf 15 m. Beste Tiefe lag zwischen 15 & 20m. Gefangen haben wir auf Gummifische aber auch auf Pilker. Wenn die Dorsche in Beißlaune waren, war es egal was am Wirbel hing. Größter Dorsch hatte 77 cm. Viele Fische um die 60 cm und lange nicht soviel kleine gefangen wie letztes Jahr. Es war auch fast die ganze Woche kaum Strömung, was zum einen schlecht war um Fische zu finden, aber zum anderen gut zum Angeln. Wir haben fast die ganze Woche mit der Spinnrute geangelt und mit Ködergewichten zwischen 30 und 60 gr. Und ein 70 Dorsch an der Spinnrute macht mal richtig Spaß. Eins ist klar. Wir kommen wieder.


----------



## autoglas (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Rolf wann gehen deine Jigköpfe und Bleie in Serie? die sind Top!Ich war letzte Woche auf Langeland, und kann mich denn Berichten von anderen Boardis nur anschliesen,es war nicht die Masse aber gut!die besten Fänge um die DW 54 in 20-30meter Hauptsächlich auf kleine Jigs,und wenn Ich keinen Bock hatte soweit zu fahren,bin Ich direkt vom Hafen in die Fahrinne von der Fähre Langeland,war auch nicht schlecht,also bis denne haut rein Gruß Horst


----------



## Colli_HB (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir waren letzte Woche auch zu viert auf Langeland.
Es war die beste Woche, die wir in 15 Jahren Langeland gehabt haben. A- weil wir jeden Tag raus kamen und keinen Regen hatten und B- weil die durchschnittliche Fischgröße bei über 50 cm lag. 

Wir haben zwischen 15 und 30 Meter gefangen. Im Süden eher flach und im Norden tiefer. 

Gefischt haben wir meißtens mit 40-70 gramm Jigköpfen und Wurm- oder Sandaalimitaten um die 20 cm. 

Allen die jetzt oben sind viel Erfolg! Und haltet Ausschau nach den Heringsschwärmen, darunter stehen immer ein paar gute Dorsche!


----------



## Ayu (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich habe mir auch die Mühe gemacht und neue Köpfe gegossen und gepulvert! Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit Farbigen Köpfen? 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## otto57 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Eine Woche Langeland geht immer viel zu schnell vorbei. Wir waren zu zweit letzte Woche auf Langeland. Die Woche war richtig gut. Das Wetter hätte nicht besser sein. Die ganze Woche Sonne und wenig bis teilweise gar kein Wind. Einen Tag waren wir nicht mit dem Boot los weil Wind war. Gefangen haben wir gut, sowohl auf über 30 m wie auch auf 15 m. Beste Tiefe lag zwischen 15 & 20m. Gefangen haben wir auf Gummifische aber auch auf Pilker. Wenn die Dorsche in Beißlaune waren, war es egal was am Wirbel hing. Größter Dorsch hatte 77 cm. Viele Fische um die 60 cm und lange nicht soviel kleine gefangen wie letztes Jahr. Es war auch fast die ganze Woche kaum Strömung, was zum einen schlecht war um Fische zu finden, aber zum anderen gut zum Angeln. Wir haben fast die ganze Woche mit der Spinnrute geangelt und mit Ködergewichten zwischen 30 und 60 gr. Und ein 70 Dorsch an der Spinnrute macht mal richtig Spaß. Eins ist klar. Wir kommen wieder.



Na den Dorsch haste aber nicht gefangen, sieht eher aus als ob er sich ergeben hat |supergri


----------



## Stefan W. (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



otto57 schrieb:


> Na den Dorsch haste aber nicht gefangen, sieht eher aus als ob er sich ergeben hat |supergri




Der war vom Drill so erschöpft, deswegen sieht der so aus


----------



## Germany (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Zitat Spodsbjerg.....Nun Ja.....wer mit nem normalen Boot und Wellen nicht klarkommt bei dem steige ich nicht in eine Schlauchboot Diskussion ein zumal er auch noch "Anfänger" in solch einer Geschichte ist #c. 


 Du warst natürlich Profi von Anfang an und bist direkt mit einem Boot klargekommen beim ersten mal!!!!!! ich denke jeder ist einmal angefangen und ich habe mir hier lediglich versucht Hilfe und Tips zu holen um es beim nächsten mal besser zu machen!!!!!!!
 Gruß Frank


----------



## spodsbjerg (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Habe ich nicht behauptet aber als Bootsanfänger fahre ich nicht als erstes zur Ostsee, fahre bei Wellengang raus und dann auch noch mit meinem kleinen Sohnemann. Sorry!! Für mich völlig unverständlich. Wenn ich schon mit nem Boot fahren möchte dann informiere ich mich VORHER und nicht nachher. Was erwartest du eigentlich von einem Bootsvermieter???? Wenn er mit jedem neuen Mieter ne Runde durch den Hafen fährt dann bekommen die meisten ihr Boot wahrscheinlich erst am Montag Nachmittag :g.
Will dir hier aber nicht reinreden aber am PC lernst du Bootfahren jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## spodsbjerg (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Horst, danke für die Blumen :q. Also in Serie gehe ich damit nicht aber schwere Jigköpfe mit den für mich passenden Haken habe ich nirgends gefunden und deshalb mache ich diese für unsere Truppe; ausserdem machts nen riesen Spass wenn das Ergebnis stimmt :m. Habe gerade noch mal neue Pilker fertig gemacht..........die sehen einfach mega aus aber ob die auch fangen . Danke auch für den Fangbericht #6.


----------



## spodsbjerg (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Ralf, ehrliche Meinung??? Ich glaube das der Fangerfolg nicht erheblich, vielleicht sogar gar nicht von der Farbe des Jigkopfes abhängt. Ich schätze mal wir wollen einfach nur das diese gut aussehen :q. Ich habe schon etliche Farbvarianten ausprobiert und könnte jetzt nicht die beste benennen. Reine Bleiköpfe ohne Farbe fangen meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls Fische. Ob jetzt mehr oder weniger konnte ich bisher noch nicht analysieren |supergri.
Weil mir farbige jedoch besser gefallen so lackiere oder pulvere ich diese halt. Was mir bei deinen aufgefallen ist das du die Wulst am Kopf zum "festhalten" der Gummifische dran läßt. Findest du diese nützlich? 
Ich mache diese immer weg da ich der Meinung bin das die Gummifische durch diese leider sehr oft aufreissen. Ich mache lieber nen Tropfen Kleber drauf und gut ist.


----------



## spodsbjerg (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Stefan, Danke auch dir für den Bericht und die schönen Bilder...........aber einen Dorsch der auf dem Rücken liegt habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen |jump:


----------



## Ayu (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Rolf, klar wollte ich die ehrliche Meinug! Aber bin da auch deiner Meinung mit den Farben. Man hat halt Spaß dabei beim selbst machen und es hebt die Vorfreude auf LL. Mit dem Wulst habe ich bis jetzt noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen bei den gummifischen gemacht. Kommt glaube ich auch auf das Modell drauf an. Johannes Dietel hat mal zu mir gesagt das wichtigste ist dem Köder zu vertrauen und da tue ich momentan :q. 
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Stefan W. (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So besser?


----------



## spodsbjerg (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Ayu schrieb:


> Hey Rolf, klar wollte ich die ehrliche Meinug! Aber bin da auch deiner Meinung mit den Farben. Man hat halt Spaß dabei beim selbst machen und es hebt die Vorfreude auf LL. Mit dem Wulst habe ich bis jetzt noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen bei den gummifischen gemacht. Kommt glaube ich auch auf das Modell drauf an. Johannes Dietel hat mal zu mir gesagt das wichtigste ist dem Köder zu vertrauen und da tue ich momentan :q.
> Gruß Ralf


 
Das mußte ich auch mit 25cm Gummifischen auf LL :q


----------



## spodsbjerg (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Du Stefan........andersrum sah cooler aus |supergri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht behauptet aber als Bootsanfänger fahre ich nicht als erstes zur Ostsee, fahre bei Wellengang raus und dann auch noch mit meinem kleinen Sohnemann. Sorry!! Für mich völlig unverständlich. Wenn ich schon mit nem Boot fahren möchte dann informiere ich mich VORHER und nicht nachher. Was erwartest du eigentlich von einem Bootsvermieter???? Wenn er mit jedem neuen Mieter ne Runde durch den Hafen fährt dann bekommen die meisten ihr Boot wahrscheinlich erst am Montag Nachmittag :g.
> Will dir hier aber nicht reinreden aber am PC lernst du Bootfahren jedenfalls nicht.



Wäre es nicht sinnvoller einen "Anfänger" - was wir alle einmal waren - mit vernünftigen Argumenten aufzuklären und zu unterstützen, als ihn direkt anzugehen? Er bat um Ratschläge von erfahrenen- wenn nicht in diesem Forum wo dann???? Ich dachte man hilft sich unter Anglern und Bootsfahrern?


----------



## spodsbjerg (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht sinnvoller einen "Anfänger" - was wir alle einmal waren - mit vernünftigen Argumenten aufzuklären und zu unterstützen, als ihn direkt anzugehen? Er bat um Ratschläge von erfahrenen- wenn nicht in diesem Forum wo dann???? Ich dachte man hilft sich unter Anglern und Bootsfahrern?


 
Ich habe gesagt das ich mich an der Schlauchbootdiskussion nicht beteilige. Ist das ein angehen?? Dann habe ich das getan!!
Eigentlich würde es mich auch nicht interessieren aber jemand der sein eigenes Kind der Gefahr aussetzt.....ne da will ich jetzt nicht mit dir drüber diskutieren! Wollen wir mal froh sein das nix passiert ist!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Germany schrieb:


> Ok,ich danke euch.....also ist es möglich mit dem Schlauchboot, hat aber vor und Nachteile.....naja.....ich schaue mal wohin mich mein neuer Weg des Kleinbootangelns führen wird|rolleyes werde mich nun mal ausgiebig damit beschäftigen und möglichst viel Erfahrung sammeln bevor ich mich wieder in so ein Abenteuer stürze
> Mein Fazit ist nun:-----Langeland ist toll und ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder hin. Auch wenn es keinen Dorsch gab, hat das Angeln auf Butt Spaß gemacht.....Die Einweisung für das Boot hätte meiner Meinung nach ausführlicher sein dürfen und auch müssen, denn es muss doch auch im Sinne vom Verleiher sein das seine Boote wieder heil ankommen und wenn ich mir so manche Boote dort anschaue, so haben einige doch schon sehr gelitten und mir ging es mit meinem nicht anders....das rauskommen war noch recht einfach, aber das wieder anlegen im Hafen war doch recht Abenteuerlich....bin zigmal abgedriftet und gegen Poller gefahren bis ich es endlich geschafft hatte#c einige Angelkollegen schauten amüsiert zu statt mir zu helfen|kopfkrat beim 2ten mal klappte es schon recht gut und deshalb finde ich das IBI gerade mit Anfängern zumindest einmal kurz im Hafen rumfahren sollte um das Handling zu erklären, dann würden die Boote bestimmt auch länger heil bleiben#t
> LG Frank



Hallo Frank,

ich würde mit einem Schlauchboot nicht auf die Ostsee fahren. Ich habe das Boot fahren als Kind bei meinen Eltern gelernt und einige - leider auch negative - Erfahrungen machen müssen! Die Ostsee ist nicht zu unterschätzen und der Wind kann innerhalb kürzester Zeit enorm zunehmen. Dann ist man mit einem Schlauchboot (oder auch kleinem GFK Boot) schnell am Limit. Das wäre mir der Fisch nicht wert...

Zum Thema Einweisung. Du wirst nicht mit 2 oder 3 Anlegemanövern unter Anweisung das Anlegen lernen. Das dauert Jahre, da jedes mal andere Verhältnisse herrschen. Je nach Boot ist bei seitlichen Winden ab Stärke 5 das Anlegen auch bei Erfahrung sehr, sehr schwierig. Da hilft eigentlich nur Gas und Augen zu #6. Gerade wenn man ohne Hilfe anlegt, ist das schwierig. 

Wenn Du das alles lernen möchtest, kann ich Dir ein Guiding empfehlen. Sicherlich gibt es hier auch im Board Kollegen, die Dich mal mitnehmen und vernünftig und in Ruhe in die Materie einführen. Ich sehe regelmäßig "Anfänger", die nicht wirklich wissen was sie tun. Nicht umsonst ertrinken jedes Jahr Angler in der Ostsee. Spätestens wenn das Wetter kippt oder ein technischer Defekt auftritt (oder beider zusammen, z.B. Nebel und GPS Ausfall), ist man ohne Erfahrung schnell überfordert und dazu gesellt sich unter Umständen Panik. Also, suche Dir einen erfahren Begleiter für die nächste Tour. Auch wenn es viele gibt, die ohne Begleitung das erlernt (und überlebt) haben- der bessere (sicherere) Weg ist sich an einen Seebären zu hängen!


----------



## spodsbjerg (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

O.K.! Ich sehe es ein.....deine Ausführung ist besser


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> O.K.! Ich sehe es ein.....deine Ausführung ist besser




 Geht doch #6


----------



## Colli_HB (28. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wie wäre es mit einem Sportbootführerschein anzufangen?


----------



## Germany (28. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> ich würde mit einem Schlauchboot nicht auf die Ostsee fahren. Ich habe das Boot fahren als Kind bei meinen Eltern gelernt und einige - leider auch negative - Erfahrungen machen müssen! Die Ostsee ist nicht zu unterschätzen und der Wind kann innerhalb kürzester Zeit enorm zunehmen. Dann ist man mit einem Schlauchboot (oder auch kleinem GFK Boot) schnell am Limit. Das wäre mir der Fisch nicht wert...
> 
> ...



Ich Danke dir.....so habe ich mir die Hilfe hier vorgestellt.......Anfänger waren wir alle mal und Fehler sind dazu da um daraus zu lernen......ich weis selber das ich alles falsch gemacht habe und mein schlechtes Gewissen plagt mich immer noch weil ich mich und vor allem meinen Sohn wegen meiner Unwissenheit in Gefahr gebracht habe und bin froh das nichts passiert ist ich habe viele Tips in privaten Nachrichten erhalten und Danke allen dafür......und das ich Bootfahren nicht am PC lernen kann ist mir wohl bewusst....ich bin kein dummer Junge und auf solche Tips kann ich gerne verzichten, denn die helfen mir nicht weiter!!!!! aber nichts für ungut......zum Glück war hier die überwiegende Mehrheit sehr nett und hat mich unterstützt DANKE dafür#6  ich werde demnächst nach Rügen und von dort an 2 Tagen an einer Guidingtour auf der Ostsee teilnehmen......ich denke das ist schon mal ein Anfang#h
 LG Frank


----------



## Stulle (28. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Germany schrieb:


> Ich Danke dir.....so habe ich mir die Hilfe hier vorgestellt.......Anfänger waren wir alle mal und Fehler sind dazu da um daraus zu lernen......ich weis selber das ich alles falsch gemacht habe und mein schlechtes Gewissen plagt mich immer noch weil ich mich und vor allem meinen Sohn wegen meiner Unwissenheit in Gefahr gebracht habe und bin froh das nichts passiert ist ich habe viele Tips in privaten Nachrichten erhalten und Danke allen dafür......und das ich Bootfahren nicht am PC lernen kann ist mir wohl bewusst....ich bin kein dummer Junge und auf solche Tips kann ich gerne verzichten, denn die helfen mir nicht weiter!!!!! aber nichts für ungut......zum Glück war hier die überwiegende Mehrheit sehr nett und hat mich unterstützt DANKE dafür#6  ich werde demnächst nach Rügen und von dort an 2 Tagen an einer Guidingtour auf der Ostsee teilnehmen......ich denke das ist schon mal ein Anfang#h
> LG Frank


Viel Erfolg mit der Tour [emoji2] bootsangeln auf der Ostsee Gehört zu dem besten was man in unseren breiten so Unternehmen kann. Und beim Anlegen,  tja da hilft nur selber üben [emoji6]


----------



## Germany (28. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Colli_HB schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Sportbootführerschein anzufangen?



Das wird dann wohl der nächste Schritt sein


----------



## Germany (28. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Was erwartest du eigentlich von einem Bootsvermieter???? Wenn er mit jedem neuen Mieter ne Runde durch den Hafen fährt dann bekommen die meisten ihr Boot wahrscheinlich erst am Montag Nachmittag :g.
> Will dir hier aber nicht reinreden aber am PC lernst du Bootfahren jedenfalls nicht.



 Ich denke das der größte Teil der Mieter schon ein Boot gefahren hat......ich meine damit Mieter die sich überhaupt nicht damit auskennen und IBI darauf hinweisen.....was ich getan habe und dafür so finde ich könnte der Vermieter sich kurz Zeit nehmen......zumal er ja nicht alleine da ist.....aber ist nur meine Meinung.....#c


----------



## Zanderdieb (28. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Germany schrieb:


> Das wird dann wohl der nächste Schritt sein


 

Moin Moin,

jetzt mal ganz Ehrlich.... Dadurch das ich einen Bootsführerschein mache ..lerne Ich nicht gerade fahren bei Wellen , fahren bei Nebel,fahren unter besondere Situationen..... Ich habe auch einen Bootsführerschein... Dort lernst du Theorie ,die Praxis wird meiner Meinung nach dort vernachlässigt.... Ich weis noch ganz genau wie Ich das erste mal auf Fehmarn mir ein Boot gemietet hatte und raus gefahren bin ..... Junge war Ich nervös ..... Ich darf Boot fahren und Angeln .... Man fühlt sich als Held .... Ich finde schon das in so einem Fall... Der Bootsvermieter fragen sollte :

1. Bist du schon mal *Boot gefahren *
2. Wo bist du Boot gefahren 
3. Kennst du dich mit Seekarten aus ...
4. GPS Erfahrung?? 

all das kann ein Vermieter beim Bootsreservieren oder Mietanfragen nach fragen..

Dann sollte der nächste Schritt sein die Boote denen raus geben die schon Erfahrung haben und erst dann den Neulingen eine Unterweisung geben nicht nur in sachen Boot....

Sondern auch eine kleine Sachkunde erteilen in wie reagiere Ich im Notfall, wie reagiere Ich bei Umschlag des Wetters,
GPS erklärungen ( z.B. Hafen Koordinaten mit geben bei plötzlich auf trettenden Nebel - habe Ich selber schon an der See erlebt.) und und und .... 

Viele Leute fahren auch raus wenn eigentlich gar nicht raus gefahren werden kann.... Da sollte der Bootsvermieter hergehen und den Leuten entgegenkommen und für diesen Tag nur den Liegeplatz berechnen und nicht den vollen Preis... Dann gebe es auch schon mal den einen oder anderen Schwimmer weniger.... 

Ich finde auch der Bootsvermieter sollte mehr verantwortlichkeit zeigen und den Leuten die keine Erfahrung haben keine Waffe einfach so in die Hand zu drücken.... Denn diese Leute können die Gefahren nicht richtig einschätzen... Zum einen vor Aufregung zum anderen die Unerfahrenheit. 

Die See ist und bleibt unberechenbar: 
Ich wäre damals froh gewesen ,wenn es so ein schönes Forum damals auch schon gegeben hätte.... 

Deswegen Leute helft all denen die zum 1ten mal fahren nicht nur wie man tolle Fische fängt sondern auch wie man Gesund zurück kommt.

Allen ein dickes Petri Heil und schöne Stunden auf Langeland

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## danalf (28. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Germany schrieb:


> Ich denke das der größte Teil der Mieter schon ein Boot gefahren hat......ich meine damit Mieter die sich überhaupt nicht damit auskennen und IBI darauf hinweisen.....was ich getan habe und dafür so finde ich könnte der Vermieter sich kurz Zeit nehmen......zumal er ja nicht alleine da ist.....aber ist nur meine Meinung.....#c



Ich denke das es keine böse Absicht von Nikolej war.Da ja mindestens 90% schon da waren und es reichlich Stammkunden gibt.
Eine Anfrage zur richtigen Einweisung hätte es gemacht.Er spricht Deutsch und hätte dir auch das Ab-und Anlagen gezeigt,davon bin ich überzeugt.
Es war bestimmt kein böser Wille und keine Faulheit.
Wir haben alle angefangen und sind nicht perfekt geboren worden.
Beste Grüße aus Dänemark#h#h
Lutz


----------



## Trophy2002 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Zu den ertrunkenen Anglern, habe ich vor vielen Jahren einen Bericht gelesen. 
Die meisten Ertrunkenen Angler haben eine offene Hose, bedeutet sie sind beim Pinkeln ins Wasser gestürtzt. Jeder Kumpel schreit , pinkel ja nicht ins Boot und derjenige lehnt sich etwas weiter raus und die nächste Welle oder bewegung vom Anderen im Boot, löst den Unfall aus. Wer schon mal mit Thermoanzug im Wasser war ud wieder ins Boot will, wird feststellen, dass das allein gar nicht möglich ist. Es ist schon in Badehose schwer. Da sollen die Kumpels dann nätürlich helfen und das wird dann das gefährliche, je nach Boot, Alle auf einer Seite und das Boot kippt.
Wir haben das mal geübt. Besser ist es hinten am Aussenborder einzusteigen, den Antrieb kann man als Art Leiter verwenden. 
Aber !!!!!!  Bitte ohne laufenden Motor


----------



## Zanderdieb (28. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Trophy2002 schrieb:


> Zu den ertrunkenen Anglern, habe ich vor vielen Jahren einen Bericht gelesen.
> Die meisten Ertrunkenen Angler haben eine offene Hose, bedeutet sie sind beim Pinkeln ins Wasser gestürtzt. Jeder Kumpel schreit , pinkel ja nicht ins Boot und derjenige lehnt sich etwas weiter raus und die nächste Welle oder bewegung vom Anderen im Boot, löst den Unfall aus. Wer schon mal mit Thermoanzug im Wasser war ud wieder ins Boot will, wird feststellen, dass das allein gar nicht möglich ist. Es ist schon in Badehose schwer. Da sollen die Kumpels dann nätürlich helfen und das wird dann das gefährliche, je nach Boot, Alle auf einer Seite und das Boot kippt.
> Wir haben das mal geübt. Besser ist es hinten am Aussenborder einzusteigen, den Antrieb kann man als Art Leiter verwenden.
> Aber !!!!!! Bitte ohne laufenden Motor


 

So doof sich das auch liest... 

Aber es stimmt wirklich .... 
die meisten ertrunkenen wurden mit einem offenem Hosenstall gefunden .... Weil diese beim Pinkeln über Bord gefallen sind....


----------



## inrisse (28. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir fahren schon seit 20 Jahren nach langeland wir pickeln immer in die schöpfkelle und kippen das ganze dann über bord so kann mann mittem im boot pinkeln und fällt nicht gleich über bordt

     gruß ingolf


----------



## spodsbjerg (28. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir nehmen heute zum pinkeln ein 50er HT Rohr in 1 Meter Länge. Man kann sich mitten ins Boot oder an den Steuerstand oder Kajüte stellen und es über Board laufen lassen. Früher hatte jeder von uns ein Würstchenglas in das er gepinkelt hat und es anschliessend auskippen konnte |rolleyes.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Zanderdieb schrieb:


> So doof sich das auch liest...
> 
> Aber es stimmt wirklich ....
> die meisten ertrunkenen wurden mit einem offenem Hosenstall gefunden .... Weil diese beim Pinkeln über Bord gefallen sind....



 Wenn man ins Wasser fällt, versucht man sich seiner Kleidung zu erledigen, um mehr Bewegungsfreiheit zu erlangen. Deshalb oft die "offene Hose".


----------



## Germany (28. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Oh, dann habe ich ja wenigstens etwas richtig gemacht.....ich hatte dafür extra einen kleinen Eimer mit an Bord genommen:vik:


----------



## Germany (28. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



danalf schrieb:


> Ich denke das es keine böse Absicht von Nikolej war.Da ja mindestens 90% schon da waren und es reichlich Stammkunden gibt.
> Eine Anfrage zur richtigen Einweisung hätte es gemacht.Er spricht Deutsch und hätte dir auch das Ab-und Anlagen gezeigt,davon bin ich überzeugt.
> Es war bestimmt kein böser Wille und keine Faulheit.
> Wir haben alle angefangen und sind nicht perfekt geboren worden.
> ...


 Nein, ich unterstelle Nikolej auch keine böse Absicht, ich denke eher das er mein Anliegen vielleicht nicht so ganz ernst genommen hat....ich habe mein Boot direkt bei ihm am Auto bezahlt als ich mit der Fähre angekommen bin und ihm gesagt das ich so ein Boot noch nicht gefahren habe...er hat dann den ganzen Kram für das Boot (Anker, Rettungswesten, Schöpfkelle usw usw) in die Karre gelegt und mich dann mit seinem Mitarbeiter zum Boot geschickt......dieser sprach nur gebrochen Deutsch, steckte den Schlüssel ins Zündschloß, zeigte mir kurz wie der Motor hoch und runter geht und weg war er|bigeyes ich habe dann den ganzen Kram im Boot verstaut und noch etwas im Boot verweilt in der Hoffnung das er wohl gleich wiederkommen wird.....aber nix wars.....ich bin dann losgefahren, weil ich den Schlüssel für das Haus abholen musste das ganz unten in Bagenkop war. An den nächsten Tagen war er aber nicht mehr anzutreffen.....erst am Freitag bei der Übergabe wieder.....Aber ist ja nun auch egal, ich habe das Boot ja in Gange bekommen und das Anlegen ging beim 2ten mal ja auch schon einigermaßen


----------



## Romsdalangler (28. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Wir nehmen heute zum pinkeln ein 50er HT Rohr in 1 Meter Länge. Man kann sich mitten ins Boot oder an den Steuerstand oder Kajüte stellen und es über Board laufen lassen. Früher hatte jeder von uns ein Würstchenglas in das er gepinkelt hat und es anschliessend auskippen konnte |rolleyes.


 
meiner ist so lang das ich bequem einen halben Meter von der Reeling entfernt stehen kann, mein Kumpel seiner ist noch länger.

Ihr steckt alle euren Dingsbums in das gleiche HT-Rohr? Toll!


----------



## captain73 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Boardies,

perfekte Bedingungen und keine Fangmeldungen#d

Scheint was nicht zu stimmen. Da muss doch richtig was abgehen. 

Nochmal kurz zur Diskussion um etwaige Bootsvermieter. Möchte ich mich gar nicht groß auslassen, weil vieles richtigerweise bereits - in der ein oder anderen Tonspur - gesagt wurde. 

Zur Ehrenrettung von Nikolaj muss ich sagen, dass er stets hilfsbereit und zuverlässig ist. Das Wichtigste für uns ist aber, dass wir seit fast 10 Jahren nie einen defekt am Boot hatten.

Das zeugt von erstklassiger Qualität und Sicherheit. Alles weitere (Wetter, Navigation...) liegt an der richtigen Einschätzung bzw. Vorbereitung des Captains.

Allen die oben sind, wünsche ich noch ein dickes Petri und tolles Wetter.

Am 09. Mai geht's endlich los. Wir können's kaum noch abwarten.

VG Captain


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Germany schrieb:


> Oh, dann habe ich ja wenigstens etwas richtig gemacht.....ich hatte dafür extra einen kleinen Eimer mit an Bord genommen:vik:


 
 Siehst Du, geht doch...#6


----------



## spodsbjerg (29. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Romsdalangler schrieb:


> meiner ist so lang das ich bequem einen halben Meter von der Reeling entfernt stehen kann, mein Kumpel seiner ist noch länger.
> 
> Ihr steckt alle euren Dingsbums in das gleiche HT-Rohr? Toll!



Glückwunsch zu solch einer Mannespracht #6!
Wir teilen uns im Haus sogar 1 Toilette wo jeder mal drauf sitzt und das Rohr spülen wir natürlich am Ende vom Urlaub  einmal durch |wavey:


----------



## spodsbjerg (29. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. In all den Jahren ist lediglich einmal ein Bowdenzug defekt gewesen, ein Anruf und einer seiner Jungs hat den Schaden in kurzer Zeit repariert.
Wünsch dir für d3inen Urlaub Traumwetter und schöne fischerei.|wavey:


----------



## sandre (29. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin,

von mir auch noch ein kurzes Statement zur letzten Woche.
Tolles Wetter, schöne Dorsche aus verschiedenen Tiefen und gute Durchschnittsgrößen. Bis auf einen nervigen Fischer, der uns wohl beobachtete (Bermuda) und dann prompt sein Netz ohne gut sichtbare Markierungen (Fähnchen) an den Angelstellen auslegte. Müsste eigentlich nicht sein, geht sicher auch rücksichtsvoller |gr:. Gefangen haben wir gut auf Gummi, Pilker und Beifänger (Twister, Krebsimitate). Allen die oben sind gutes Wetter und schöne Fische.

Gruß Ron


----------



## Hov (29. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre übermorgen nach Langeland und stelle gerade fest, dass wir kein WLAN im Haus habe. Ich würde gerne eine Prepaid Sim Karte für mein Tablet kaufen um ein wenig im Internet zu surfen.


Habt Ihr einen Tipp für mich, wo ich die kaufen kann ? Und welche am besten.
Das Haus liegt in Lohals.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe
Thomas


----------



## Adikasch (29. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo im Hafen ist Internet.

 LOHALSHAVN Passwort ist Havnenet oder Havnennet.

 Dorsche findest du an der Brücke zwischen linken Pfeiler und der Fahrwasserrinne.

 Viel spaß


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Der Wetterbericht für kommende Woche ist ja - Stand jetzt - einfach nur bescheiden... :-(


----------



## ZackDieBohne (30. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Mist, das sieht ja wirklich nicht gut aus#d
Ich wünsche Ech viel Glück das es doch besser wird als vorhergesagt!

Viele Grüße

Timo


----------



## Romsdalangler (30. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Adikasch schrieb:


> Hallo im Hafen ist Internet.
> 
> LOHALSHAVN Passwort ist Havnenet oder Havnennet.
> 
> ...


 HAVNET

bin gerade dort


----------



## otto57 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Der Wetterbericht für kommende Woche ist ja - Stand jetzt - einfach nur bescheiden... :-(



Na dann hoffe ich ab 9.5 wird's besser


 Gruß Otto    :vik:


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ Fischerbandit

 warte ab wir hatten letzte Woche auch nicht die besten Aussichten...
 und jetzt bestes Angelwetter


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

und von 15-20 Meter gute Fische auf Gufis (alle Farben)


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Dorschjäger 25 schrieb:


> @ Fischerbandit
> 
> warte ab wir hatten letzte Woche auch nicht die besten Aussichten...
> und jetzt bestes Angelwetter


 
 Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr 



Dorschjäger 25 schrieb:


> und von 15-20 Meter gute Fische auf Gufis (alle Farben)


 
 Und auch das hört sich gut an :q...


----------



## Germany (30. April 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Der Wetterbericht für kommende Woche ist ja - Stand jetzt - einfach nur bescheiden... :-(



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.....Ich wünsche dir besseres Wetter als ich es hatte und viel Spaß.....ich hoffe das es sich Lohnt.....Petri Heil#h


----------



## Multe (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Jens Bursell, Chefredakteur vom dän. Angelmagazin Fisk&Fri hat ein sehr schönes Buch ( in deutsch ) über das Meerforellenangeln geschrieben.
http://www.bursell.dk/books/fishing


----------



## Trophy2002 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Monofiles Vorfach beim Pilken: Ja oder Nein?

Guten Morgen, Langeland rückt immer näher und da kommt mir die Frage.
Nehmt Ihr beim pilken ein Monofiles Vorfach, beim Fischen mit geflochtener Schnur oder den Pilker direkt an die Hauptschnur?

Lg Peter


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Unbedingt ja


----------



## Multe (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Grundsätzlich fische ich *immer* mit Mono - Vorfach. Min. 0,60mm .
Da steigen dir nämlich kaum Dorsche aus.


----------



## spodsbjerg (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Trophy2002 schrieb:


> Monofiles Vorfach beim Pilken: Ja oder Nein?
> 
> Guten Morgen, Langeland rückt immer näher und da kommt mir die Frage.
> Nehmt Ihr beim pilken ein Monofiles Vorfach, beim Fischen mit geflochtener Schnur oder den Pilker direkt an die Hauptschnur?
> ...


Unbedingt!! Ich fische mit 0,60 - 0,70 Mono von min. 1,00 m Länge besser sind 1,50 m.


----------



## spodsbjerg (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So!! Die letzten Pilker sind jetzt auch fertig. Ob wir diese brauchen oder nur Jigs wissen wir nicht aber Hauptsache Haben :q.


----------



## Multe (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Am letzten WE hielten die Langeländer Sportfischer ihre alljährlichen Meerforellentage ab. Hierbei wurden etwa 40 Meerforellen gefangen. Die 3 größten Fische hatte alle um die 1,7 kg.
Leider wurden an diesen beiden Tage keine der großen Fische gefangen, denn noch kurz zuvor gingen etliche Fische +4kg an den Haken.
Der größte Hornhecht bei dieser Veranstaltung hatte 73 cm.


----------



## Colli_HB (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich nehme 0,40er Hardmono. Reicht vollkommen.....


----------



## Jensemann76 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin,

 sind heute nachmittag endlich in Spodsbjerg angekommen. Morgen geht's den Dorschen an die Barteln|supergri


----------



## Der Goldaal (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Tag 1: 

Na will keiner einen Bericht von heute abgeben? Na dann fange ich mal an, aber da gibt's nicht viel Positives zu berichten. Wir konnten kaum Dorsche fangen. Genügend Fische waren auf dem Fischfinder zu sehen, dennoch nix am Haken. Von Gummi bis Pilker alles probiert. Zwischen gelben und kurz hinter grünem Turm. Ich wechsle bald das Hobby. Ich denke mal, dass die 1000 anderen Boote heute mehr Erfolg hatten,  da viele immer die gleiche Drift nahmen. Ich gönne es Euch, Jungs. Einige haben den Tag bis 21:00 genutzt, um auf dem Wasser zu bleiben. Wenn überhaupt wird es morgen ein kurzer Tag auf dem Wasser. Ich konnte meine Jungs nicht überreden um 6:00 los zu ziehen, deswegen werden wir mal schauen, ob wir gegen 8 überhaupt noch rauskommen.


Tag 2
Ausfahrt gegen 8:00. Gute, sehr gute Bedingungen. Wir haben links vorm Hafen in 18-25m auch ein paar Dorsche fangen können. Dann kam der angekündigte Wind un vor allem die Strömung schaffte Bedingungen, die es uns sinnlos erschienen ließ, es weiter zu versuchen. Wir machten noch ein paar Driften vom gelben Turm, wobei uns die Drift dann am Hafen vorbei führte. Dabei kamen die Köder (um 170g) aber nur noch selten in Grundnähe, und die Wellen machten ein erneutes Anfahren immer unbequemer. NEIN wir sind keine Girlies, aber es soll auch Spaß machen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Dann schreibe ich auch mal zu Tag 1 

 Wir waren von 15.30 Uhr bis ca. 20.00 Uhr auf dem Wasser. Ergebnis gut 15 Dorsche mit 3 Mann. Topköder Wattwurm gefolgt von GuFi in gelb... Pilker nur 1 Dorsch, Beifänger ne Nullnummer. Gefangen haben wir von 15 bis 35 m. Die Fische bissen sehr vorsichtig, viele Fehlbisse und Aussteiger auf Gufi. Mit abflauenden Wind und nachlassender Drift kamen kaum noch Bisse. Morgen früh 05.30 Uhr geht es weiter.


----------



## mirko.nbg (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Golaal: Wie schaffst Du es,die auf Grund liegende Dorsche,auf Dein Echolot zu bringen???Heringe etc,die bringe ich auch auf Eholot....Ich gehe immer nach der Grundstruktur,ist diese uneben,fangen wir auch Dorsch!
Wir fangen immer da,wo wenig Boote sind,meist vor dem "günen Turm"!

Petri Heil und Gruss!

Mirko


----------



## #AngelMicha (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir sind heut auch angekommen!! Top Wetter entgegen der ganzen Voraussagen! 
Wie viel gramm wurden denn so gefischt. Im Angelcenter in spodsbjerg hat man uns gesagt das momentan mindestens 150 gr. dran sollten? !?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



#AngelMicha schrieb:


> Wir sind heut auch angekommen!! Top Wetter entgegen der ganzen Voraussagen!
> Wie viel gramm wurden denn so gefischt. Im Angelcenter in spodsbjerg hat man uns gesagt das momentan mindestens 150 gr. dran sollten? !?



Ich habe meinen Gufi mit 50g gefischt, später dann 30g. Meine Kumpels lieben es schwerer, die waren auch mit 100 bis 125g unterwegs.


----------



## #AngelMicha (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das klingt ja schon etwas netter;-) mal schauen wie es morgen früh aussieht. Da stechen wir auch in See!! 
Dann mal gute Nacht;-)


----------



## Murdock7481 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen mal gefragt ob es möglich ist im Juli noch eine Meerforelle im Belt zu fangen?Wir fahren jetzt schon das 4.Jahr in den Urlaub nach Spodsbjerk und wir wollten neben unserem eigentlichen Angeln mal das schleppen ausprobieren...
Ich hab mir dafür Meerforellen Blinker/Wobblerund ,Padavane und Schleppbleie besorgt! Ich möchte hier eigentlich nur mal fragen wer von euch schon Erfahrungen hat im Belt zu schleppen? Ich bin für jeden Tipp den ich bekommen kann überglücklich, da wir uns das erste mal an die Geschichte ran wagen wollen.


----------



## Der Goldaal (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Tag 2

Ausfahrt gegen 8:00. Gute, sehr gute Bedingungen. Wir haben links vorm Hafen in 18-25m auch ein paar Dorsche fangen können. Dann kam der angekündigte Wind un vor allem die Strömung schaffte Bedingungen, die es uns sinnlos erschienen ließ, es weiter zu versuchen. Wir machten noch ein paar Driften vom gelben Turm, wobei uns die Drift dann am Hafen vorbei führte. Dabei kamen die Köder (um 170g) aber nur noch selten in Grundnähe, und die Wellen machten ein erneutes Anfahren immer unbequemer. NEIN wir sind keine Girlies, aber es soll auch Spaß machen.

@Murdock
also zum Schlepp Angeln vor Langeland kann ich Dir nichts sagen. Aber wenn Du es mit dem Equipment noch nie gemacht hast, wird es auch egal sein, wo Du es probierst. Da wirst Du erst mal mit Dir und den Sachen beschäftigt sein, weniger mit dem Fisch ;-)


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



> Ich hab mir dafür Meerforellen Blinker/Wobblerund , *Padavane* und Schleppbleie besorgt!



Du sein von der Dunklen Seite der Macht?
Was Dir haben unsere jungen Jedi getan?

Oder Du meintest vielleicht diese hier?
http://www.angelprofi.at/paravan.htm

Dann Du sein willkommen bei der hellen Seite der Macht!

Mit Republikanischem Gruß,

Jedi Andreas |wavey:


PS: Bitte nicht zu erst nehmen.... :m


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Doppelpost


----------



## Murdock7481 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Du sein von der Dunklen Seite der Macht?
> Was Dir haben unsere jungen Jedi getan?
> 
> Oder Du meintest vielleicht diese hier?
> ...


:vik::vik::vik:#q
Hast ja recht...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Tja, so wie von Goldalal beschrieben sah es aus ...

 Wir sind gegen 05.45 Uhr raus und das Wasser war sehr ruhig. Auf ging es zum grünen Turm (DW55) und recht schnell lagen 10 Dorsche bis 78 cm in der Kiste. Ca. die gleiche Stückzahl ging mit kleiner 45 cm zurück. Die Fangtiefe lag bei 15-18m. Gestern waren die Bisse ja eher vorsichtig, heute haben die schön zugepackt. Zwischenzeitlich hatten wir noch zwei Driften bei 57m probiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

 Gegen 11:00 Uhr nahm der Wind dann zu und die Drift wurde stärker, so dass mein GuFi mit mittlerweile 75g nur noch selten in Richtung Grund kam. Also Richtung Hafen, ein Bierchen und HotDog und zum Haus.

 Hier sitzen wir jetzt bei Regen und Sturm... Morgen ab 12.00 Uhr wird es wohl wieder besser und es kann wieder losgehen #6. 

 PS: Mein neuer Lieblingsköder ist der Savage Gear Sandeel in Lemon Back und hat den Vorjahressieger in pink abgelöst...


----------



## spodsbjerg (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke für die Zwischenberichte. Heute schön ausschlafen, schön frühstücken und dann gestärkt heut nachmittag aufs Wasser. Wird schon werden......drück euch beide Däumchen.


----------



## Jensemann76 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin,

 nette Berichte, vielen Dank.

 Wir waren gestern ab 10 Uhr  zwischen gelber Tonne und grüner (DW53). Hatten aber keinen besonderen Erfolg. Sehr starke Strömung.

 Aber irgendwann geht es gleich wieder raus.


----------



## Der Goldaal (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Tag 3

Ich hatte zwar so meine Zweifel, dass das Angeln heute morgen möglich ist, wurde aber gerne eines Besseren belehrt. Das Angeln war möglich. Die Drift war zwar recht zügig und das erneute Ansetzen hat jedes Mal gedauert, aber es war erfolgreich. Wir folgten heute gleich der Armada hinterm grünen Turm. Und hatten gleich gute Erfolge (Dorsche zwischen 50 und 65cm). Dank Driftsack, konnten wir den Wind etwas davon abhalten uns zu schnell übers Wasser zu drücken. 
Danach versuchten wir noch einige Driften am gelben Turm. Es waren zwar viele Fische auf den elektronischen Helfern zu sehen, aber kaum einer wollte beißen. Wir beendeten den Tag dann etwas zu früh mit zwei Driften nördlich vorm Hafen. Wir wollten eigentlich noch den ganzen Abend nutzen, waren dann aber doch zu platt, im vollen Bewusstsein, dass morgen vielleicht gar nix geht :-(
Also hatten wir einen schönen Tag auf dem Wasser >10 Fische zum Mitnehmen.
Morgen ist schon Dienstag. Irgendwie ist doch hier in Dänemark alles viel ruhiger, aber trotzdem vergeht die Zeit mindestens doppelt so schnell.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Auch Tag 3:

Das war nicht mein Tag. Auf eine solche Drift war ich von den Geräten nicht eingestellt... 

Ich habe zwar auch einige Dorsche erbeuten können, jedoch alle unter meinem Mindestmaß von 50cm. Meine 2 Kollegen waren deutlich erfolgreicher. Dorsche bis 70 cm gingen an die Ruten. Auf jeden Fall habe ich heute etwas gelernt. Wenn Dorsch da ist und auch noch Hunger hat, geht er auf alles, was sich bewegt. Meine Kumpels hatten wirklich abenteuerliche Montagen- und fingen... Als ich die Montagen vor dem ersten Fisch gesehen habe, hätte ich Haus und Hof verwettet, dass man damit nichts fängt. Aber die Dorsche bissen. Jigköpfe von 150g, 2 x 100g Blei mit in den Wirbel, einen viel zu kleinen Gufi halbbherzig montiert- egal. Die Dorsche bissen...Ohne Worte!

Allerdings konnte ich meinen ersten Horni 2015 erbeuten- aus Verzweiflung den Blinker durchs Wasser gezogen. Wenn man schon die Spinnrute an Board hat |supergri.

Morgen geht es wohl - wenn überhaupt - erst sehr spät raus (ab 18.00 Uhr). Mal schauen. Oder es gibt einfach einen Havannah Club / Cola Tag


----------



## Der Goldaal (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Achso, ganz vergessen. @Fisherbandit. Ich weiß sowieso nicht, wie Du das die Tage mit 75g gemacht hast. Das ist mir ein echtes Rätzel.


----------



## Stefan W. (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Fisherbandit
Es gibt Augenblicke oder auch Tage da versteht man die Welt beim Angeln nicht mehr. Es ist nicht zu erklären oder zu verstehen. Und das schlimme ist, wenn man versucht es nachzumachen klappt es eh nicht. 
@Goldaal

Es kommt ja gerade im Langelandbaelt drauf an wo man angelt.  Im Tiefen oder im flacheren,  oder was auch sehr oft unterschiedlich ist nördlich oder südlich von Spodsbjerg.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Achso, ganz vergessen. @Fisherbandit. Ich weiß sowieso nicht, wie Du das die Tage mit 75g gemacht hast. Das ist mir ein echtes Rätzel.


 
 Ich habe heute sogar noch mit 50g gefischt und gefangen- allerdings nur in der Andrift. Das war auf Höhe vom grünen Turm bei 17m. Irgendwann habe ich aber aufgehört, weil die Drift zu schnell war und ich einen lahmen Arm hatte . In der Abdrift waren dann auch 200g (und mehr) nötig. 

 Es kommt ja auch immer auf den Köder an. Ich fische ohne Beifänger und den Savage Gear Sandeel. Der ist relativ schlank und hat somit wenig Widerstand. Laut Hersteller hat der wohl 62g, allerdings zeigt meine Waage deutlich weniger an (52g). Die 100g Ausführung (die ich in den Taschen und Kisten habe) liegt nur zwischen 82g und 86g. Das ist bei Pilkern und Bleien ja häufig nicht anders. Wir haben da schon einige Überraschungen erlebt...

 Da ich immer sehr leicht fische, hatte ich weder Köder noch Hardware für die starke Drift dabei. Mir macht das knüppeln auch nicht wirklich Spaß. Einen Gummifisch mir 300g Bleikopf über den Grund zu schlürfen ist nicht mein Ding. Deshalb gucke ich mir auch täglich bei DMI den Strömungsfilm an, bevor wir rausfahren. Da kann man sehr gut die strömungsarmen Stellen ersehen und gezielt anfahren (bzw. an windstillen Tagen die Stellen mit entsprechender Drift).

 PS: Auf einem Boot wurde heute ein schöner Steinbutt gefangen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Tag 4:

Bisher nix, da wir auf Grund des Windes nicht raus sind. Also sind wir nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück nach Flensburg gefahren und haben ein wenig Shopping betrieben (Wattwürmer, Kaffee und schwerere Jigköpfe....).

Jetzt sind wir zurück und werden den Grill anwerfen. Mal sehen wie sich der Wind entwickelt. Eventuell werden wir heute Abend noch einmal für 2 Stunden raus oder aber in die Brandung. 

Zum Thema DMI Strömungsfilm. Da haben mich jetzt doch einige Anfragen erreicht. 

Der Link dazu lautet

http://www.dmi.dk/hav/udsigter/havprognoser/#strbaelt

oder 

www.dmi.dk

Unter "Hav" ==> "Havprognoser" ==> "Storebaelt" kann man alle wichtigen Infos abrufen, u.a. Wassertemperatur, Windrichtung, Strömungsrichtung und Geschwindigkeit oder auch Salzgehalt...

An Tagen wie heute kann man sich damit auch mal wieder eine Stunde im Haus um die Ohren hauen ;-)


----------



## MS aus G (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das ist jetzt nicht Euer ernst!!!

 500km wegen ein bisschen Shopping!!! Im Dagli in Bagenkop hat das Pfund Kaffee im November 40 Kronen gekostet, und der hat sogar geschmeckt!!! Na gut ich glaube Wattwürmer gibt es nicht mehr ohne Vorbestellung, aber ob die den Weg Wert waren!?!

 Fast vergessen; ein dickes Petri noch zu Euren Fängen und danke für die schönen Berichte!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht Euer ernst!!!
> 
> 500km wegen ein bisschen Shopping!!! Im Dagli in Bagenkop hat das Pfund Kaffee im November 40 Kronen gekostet, und der hat sogar geschmeckt!!! Na gut ich glaube Wattwürmer gibt es nicht mehr ohne Vorbestellung, aber ob die den Weg Wert waren!?!


 
 Naja, Kaffee war nur die Ausrede, um neue Würmer zu holen . Die gibt es hier nämlich trotz Vorbestellung zur Zeit nicht (Qualität ist wohl schlecht). Und es sind ja nur 430 Km ;-)

 Die Gewitter sind jetzt vorbei und wir packen gerade für die Brandung. Mal schauen was da so geht....


----------



## MS aus G (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Na das ist ja dann keine Entfernung-)!

 Euch noch viel Glück mit dem Wetter und natürlich den Würmern!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Der Goldaal (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Tag 4

Wie schon von Fishbandit geschrieben, war es nix mit dem Rausfahren heute. Obwohl es doch 2 "verrückte" Boote gab, die raus sind. Wir haben eine Bummel Tour in Svendborg gemacht und ich wollte eigentlich gegen Abend zu einer Meerforellen Tour starten. Doch dann verdunkelte sich der Himmel und ein schönes Gewitter mit endlosem Regen zog über uns. Also blieben alle Angeln heute ungenutzt in der Ecke stehen und wir hoffen auf Morgen. Momentan wütet der Wind noch mit viel Dampf. Allerdings nicht mehr aus östlicher Richtung.

@ Fischbandit Respekt vor so viel Einsatz, um mit der Angel an den Strand zu ziehen. Ich hoffe, dass es sich gelohnt hat.

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3978/9nxgjpjn_jpg.htm


----------



## #AngelMicha (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das ist ja eine geile Seite!! Da scheint man ja morgencrecht leicht fischen zu können. Nach dem ernüchternden Tag heute gibt's dann morgen hoffentlich wieder einen schönen Bootstag! Mal schauen was beim Bermuda geht morgen...


----------



## lumoss (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Naja, Kaffee war nur die Ausrede, um neue Würmer zu holen . Die gibt es hier nämlich trotz Vorbestellung zur Zeit nicht (Qualität ist wohl schlecht). Und es sind ja nur 430 Km ;-)
> 
> Die Gewitter sind jetzt vorbei und wir packen gerade für die Brandung. Mal schauen was da so geht....



Sind denn die Gulp Wattwürmer evtl. eine Alternative? Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?

Gruß,

Lumoss


----------



## Stulle (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Warum nehmt ihr keine seeringler ?


----------



## mirko.nbg (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Was die Strömung angeht ist sie eigentlich sehr gut für unsere Ostsee in Deutschland!
Das bedeutet Wasseraustausch,der halt in der "Meerenge" deutlicher zu merken ist als woanders.

Angeltechnisch auf Langeland natürlich nicht so toll. Im normalfall zu 99%
treiben wir mit dem Boot immer Richtung Norden,da das schwerere Salzige Wasser Richtung Süden zieht.
Ist noch Wind im Spiel macht die Schnur ein doppel "S" bis der Köder auf Grund ist.
Deshalb glaubt man das der Köder nicht den Grund erreicht.......
Macht er schon,blos die Strömung zieht die Schnür von der Rolle und man Pilkt nur das "S" kleiner....

Petri Heil Mirko!

Ab Samstag werde ich Vorort mal wieder das ganze für 2 Wochen Testen!


----------



## Carptigers (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Na mit deinen 99% Ausstrom liegst du aber mächtig daneben!
Das das salzhaltige Nordseewasser im tieferen einströmt, ist ja richtig, aber das gleichzeitig das Oberflächenwasser ausströmt ist mal quatsch.


----------



## mirko.nbg (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wenn Wasser rein geht und nicht gleichzeitig was abfliesst.....dann ist bald "Landunter".....

Gruss Mirko


----------



## Carptigers (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Schon mal etwas von Gezeiten gehört


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Tag 5:

Heute sind wir gegen 08.00 Uhr raus. Ziel war der grüne Turm, doch der örtliche Fischer pflasterte gerade die Gegend um den Turm mit Netzen zu. Somit war - bedingt durch die Drift - der Bereich sehr beschränkt. Die Drift war stellenweise weiterhin ziemlich stark und so suchten wir Bereiche auf, in denen - bei Tiefen um 15m - die Drift geringer war. Schnell wurden die ersten Dorsche bis 65cm verhaftet. Endlich war meine GuFi wieder erfolgreich und meine 2 Kollegen mit schwerem Gerät hatten das Nachsehen (endlich konnte ich zeigen, dass ich doch angeln kann und mich für den Spott vom Montag revanchieren ). Mittags haben wir dann abgebrochen, da wir erst einmal grillen wollten. Um 18.00 Uhr sollte es wieder rausgehen. Um 17.00 Uhr noch einmal die üblichen Wetterberichte geschaut und außer, dass wir eventuell kleine Ausläufer eines Regenschauer abbekommen könnten, sah es gut aus.

Wir fuhren erneut in Richtung grünen Turm und hatten gleich Fischkontakt, auch wenn dieser zu klein war (knapp 45cm). Über der Insel zogen dunkle Wolken auf und wir bekamen innerhalb von Sekunden eine volle Breitseite Schauerböen ab (geschätzt 8 BFT). Also direkt unter Land, doch es wurde nicht besser. Über dem Norden der Insel waren Blitze zu erkennen, so dass wir in Richtung Hafen fuhren- so wie all die anderen Kleinboote auch. Dort angekommen kam die Sonne raus und es war auch wieder relativ ruhig. Allerdings zeigten die Wolken am Himmel bereits die nächste Schauerfront an und wir fuhren in unsere bescheidene Hütte. Hier gibt es jetzt Fußball von einem unbedeutenden Verein aus dem Süden der Republik und ein kaltes Pils. Die Dorsche von heute morgen liegen ja bereits auf Eis.

Mal schauen was morgen geht. Der Windbericht sieht nicht gut aus, eventuell geht ab Mittag etwas.


----------



## Zander_Ulli (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo an alle #h,

da mein alter Urlaub noch weg musste hab ich mich ganz kurzfristig 
dazu entschlossen nächste Woche auf unsere 
Lieblingsinsel zu fahren. Da so kurzfristig niemand mehr Zeit
hatte mit zukommen werde ich die Insel alleine unsicher machen.

Es soll dann haupsächglich vom Ufer aus auf MeFo gehen. 
Aber LL so ganz ohne Bootsangeln:c ? Alleine will ich mir
kein Boot mieten, und ausserdem sind die vermutlich auch alle weg. 
Darum wollte ich einfach mal fragen ob mich evtl. jemand auf 
eine Ausfahrt mitnimmt. Ich könnte auch gerne mit jemand
mitfahren für den das Bootsangeln Neuland ist. Ich bin 
bestimmt nicht der große Experte, aber in den letzten 
10 - 12 Jahren konnte ich doch etwas an Erfahrung sammeln.
Beteiligung an Sprit und Boot wären natürlich Selbstverständlich. 
Würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen, gerne auch über PN.

Allen die hier immer fleißig posten ein großes Lob, weiter so!
Freut mich immer die Beiträge zu lesen.

Ach ja, derjenige der mich mitnimmt müsste halt meinen
schwäbischen Dialekt aushalten |supergri, aber so ne 
Quasselstrippe bin ich ja zum Glück nicht |bla:


----------



## Der Goldaal (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Tag 5

Auch wir starteten heute morgen gleich, wie fast alle, Richtung grünem Turm. Die Netze konnte man einigermaßen umgehen, doch konnten in etwas tieferem Wasser nur kleinere Dorsche gefangen werden. Also machten wir uns weiter Richtung Süden und hatten unsere persönliche Fahr Grenze eigentlich schon weit überschritten.  Es wollten keine guten Dorsche an den Haken.  Wir entschlossen uns eine ausgedehnte Riff im Bereich des Blinddarms zu machen. Auch hier lief es nicht wirklich. Der Wind von gestern hat wieder alles durcheinander gebracht. 
Die Strömung wurde im Laufe des Tages immer geringer, bis hin zum Stillstand. Wir konnten dann noch drei Angelkutter ausmachen, denen wir dann folgten und da hatten wir dann auch noch ein paar Dorsche zwischen gelben und grünem Turm bei 30m erfischt.
Nachdem es kurze Zeit komplett Windstill wurde, sahen wir, wie der Himmel über der Insel dunkel  wurde. Anfangs sah es so aus, als würde alles komplett vorbei ziehen. Aber wie so oft, ging es dann sehr schnell und es wurde ziemlich ungemütlich. Wir waren zum Glück bereits auf dem Weg zum Hafen. 
Morgen wird es wohl nix mit dem Boot, hoffen wir mal, dass es doch noch klappt. Ansonsten bleibt ja nur noch der Freitag. Es ist zu Heulen, dann ist die Woche wieder rum.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Morgen wird es wohl nix mit dem Boot, hoffen wir mal, dass es doch noch klappt.


 
 Ab 12.00 Uhr geht wohl etwas- zumindest laut DWD. Spätestens ab 16.00 Uhr sollte es auf jeden Fall klappen...


----------



## otto57 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin

 Hoffe Wetter wird noch bis zum 9.5 in Bukkemose,

 Aber kann sich ja schnell ändern.

 Oh sind ja nur noch 2 Tage, haija, muss packen  #q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bisher sitzen wir noch in der Hütte :-(  Der Wind ist immer noch sehr stark, obwohl die ersten 3 Boote (2 Belgier, 1 von IBI) raus sind. 

 Wir planen unsere Ausfahrt jetzt gegen 16.00 Uhr, mal abwarten wie das sich mit dem Wind entwickelt....


----------



## Jensemann76 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin,

 wir hatten gestern einen guten Tag. Wir haben das schöne Wetter genutzt und sind hinter die rote Tonne gefahren und konnten da 8 schöne Dorsche und einen Hornhecht ins Boot holen. Leider war unser Echolot ausgefallen. Sind dann Richtung Küste gefahren und haben noch 33 Plattfische gefangen. :m

 Es war ein schöner Tag.


----------



## knutemann (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



lumoss schrieb:


> Sind denn die Gulp Wattwürmer evtl. eine Alternative? Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Lumoss



Ich hatte mir vor Jahren die Teile mal bei Go Fishing in Odense geholt. Die Jungs dort haben mal ein Testangeln auf einem Kutter veranstaltet, wobei 50% mit Kunstwürmern und die anderen 50% mit Naturwürmern angelten. Nahezu identische Fangergebnisse. Diese Erfahrung haben wir dann später auch gemacht. Der riesen Vorteil der Kunstwürmer ist die erheblich längere Haltbarkeit.:k


----------



## Der Goldaal (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Tag 6 der ausgefallene Tag

Der Wind kam wie versprochen und wollte gegen Mittag auch nicht weniger werden. Wir beschlossen heute morgen dann auf Meerforellen Jagd zu gehen. Das Vorhaben blieb leider bis auf einen Nachläufer erfolglos. Zumindest auf einen Hornhecht hatte ich gehofft, als ich ein paar Fische beim Liebesspiel 2m vom Strand sah. Ich bot ihnen verschiedene Köder an, aber sie ließen nicht voneinander ab. Sie sind halt frisch verliebt, da hat man kein Auge für etwas Anderes. Das kennt man ja. Ist man dann ein wenig zusammen, dann kommt erst der Snack und dann kümmert man sich        um etwas Anderes. Als der Wind am Abend dann seinen Segen gab, hatten wir uns den Bauch voll geschlagen und waren uns einig ..."heute nicht mehr, morgen noch mal mit voller Energie..." Gut wir bereuten es dann ein wenig, aber was soll's. Morgen werden wir nochmal alles versuchen.
Da ich mir beim Schreiben gerade "Knuteman's" Signatur ins Auge sticht "schont die Laichdorsche": An einigen Dorschen ist noch recht wenig dran bzw. haben noch gar nicht gelaicht?! ist das Normal zu der Jahreszeit ???


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Tag 6:

 Wir sind gegen 18.00 Uhr dann doch noch raus- und es war eine gute Entscheidung. Unser dritter Mann hatte keine Lust, also zu zweit los. Unser Ziel war einmal mehr der grüne Turm. Dort trieb jedoch der Kutter gerade sein Unwesen und da wir nicht erkennen konnten, wo die Netze genau lagen, sind wir zum Blinddarm rüber. Eine gute Entscheidung, denn innerhalb von kurzer Zeit lagen 10 Dorsche bis 65cm in der Kiste. Die meisten haben auf Gufi (Savage Gear Sandeel)gebissen. 

 Morgen früh 05.30 Uhr geht es noch einmal raus und gegen 10.00 Uhr ist Schluss, dann geht es morgen Abend wieder nach Hause...


----------



## Stulle (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Anfang April hab ich mich gewundert das da so viel und so festes Fleisch dran war


----------



## captain73 (8. Mai 2015)

Moinsen zusammen,

endlich ist es soweit und morgen früh geht es endlich hoch auf die Insel

Die wichtigsten Klamotten - also die Angelklamotten - sind bereits gepackt und es könnte von mir aus sofort losgehen. 

Wir hoffen auf gute Bedingungen, aber die Windvorhersagen für die nächsten Tage sehen gut aus, sodass wir wohl recht häufig an den Fisch kommen. Wie waren denn die Strömungsverhältnisse in den letzten Tagen? Habt ihr schwer fischen müssen?

Auf jeden Fall wünschen wir allen die oben sind ein dickes Petri und eine schöne Zeit.

Rudi: Dir eine gute Anreise und eine schöne Zeit im Süden#6

VG Captain


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Nickolaj hat alle Boote verkauft und den Betrieb eingestellt|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Gruß:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
Tom


----------



## knutemann (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Tag 6
> Da ich mir beim Schreiben gerade "Knuteman's" Signatur ins Auge sticht "schont die Laichdorsche": An einigen Dorschen ist noch recht wenig dran bzw. haben noch gar nicht gelaicht?! ist das Normal zu der Jahreszeit ???


Seh ich grad. Schade! Honeyball hatte mal Infos über Laichdorsche hinter der Signatur
hinterlegt. Geb mal einfach Laichzeit Dorsch bei Google ein und du hast alle Infos.|wavey:


----------



## MS aus G (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So Marco und Rudolf,

 dann ist es bei Euch also schon wieder so weit!!! Ich wünsche Euch und allen anderen, die Morgen hochfahren eine staufreie Anreise und eine tolle Woche auf LL!!! 

 Alle, die Morgen zurückreisen natürlich auch eine staufreie Rückreise!!!

 Die Fänge waren ja eigentlich ganz gut, wenn man denn aufs Wasser kam. Aber so ist das halt mit dem Wetter, kommt man aufs Wasser fängt man seine Fische (mit dem richtigen Tackle natürlich)!!!

 @Captain73,

 ich will Euch ja nicht die Vorfreude nehmen, aber "gute" Windvorhersagen sehen in meinen Augen anders aus!!! Ich kann für Euch nur hoffen, das sie sich nochmal ändern, denn außer Montag und Dienstag sehe ich keine guten Chancen an die Dorsche zu kommen. Aber die Vorhersagen ändern sich ja eh jeden Tag!!!

 Euch alles, alles Gute und viel Petri!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Kay63 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Mensch Tom, Du hast mir vielleicht einen Schrecken eingejagt!
So hab ich den Hafen dort noch nie gesehen.

Gruß Kay


----------



## Der Goldaal (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Tag 7  Flaute

wie angesagt und "befürchtet". Man kann es uns nicht recht machen. Entweder zu viel Wind, zu viel Drift oder zu wenig Wind/Drift. Die Drift ging dann auf Null. Gut, wenn man genau über dem Fisch stehen würde, bräuchte man sich keine Sorgen machen. Es war großes Treffen heute am grünen Turm. Angelkutter, Fischer, Angelboote, fast soweit das Auge reichte. Aber so richtig  konnten wir den Fisch nicht ausmachen. Wir sind dann bei spiegelglattem Wasser über den Belt gejagt. Konnten dann gegen Mittag noch eine Stelle finden, wo wir viele kleine Dorsche aber auch den Ein oder Anderen für die Küche fangen konnten. Damit endetdie Woche wieder sehr überraschend vieeeeel zu früh. Wir hatten ein tolles Haus mit super Meeresblick und ein gutes Boot. Auch wenn der Fang wirklich zu schlecht war ( mag sein, dass wir zu dusselig sind) haben wir die Woche sehr genossen. Ein Wiederkehr dürfte sicher sein. Jetzt geht es wieder in der Heimat auf Dorschfang.


----------



## spodsbjerg (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Vielen Dank an alle die diese Woche berichtet haben. Ihr habt zwar nicht unbedingt die beste Woche erwischt aber beim nächsten mal kanns schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. Ihr habt mir auf jeden Fall die Wartezeit bis zu unserer Tour schmackhaft verkürzt #6.
Ich wünsche allen die morgen nach Hause fahren eine gute Heimfahrt.

*

*


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



captain73 schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen,
> 
> endlich ist es soweit und morgen früh geht es endlich hoch auf die Insel
> 
> ...


Marko mein Gutster
Wir Starten am 23ten mit drei Deislern an Bord.#c am 24ten bebt das Belt:c Geräte sind schon seit Wochen fertig und zigfach überprüft. alle sind Heiß wie Frittenfettt#d Euch eine schöne Woche und in ausreichenden Maße Fisch. #h


----------



## Multe (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Angler sind doch neugierige Gesellen. Die Hafenwebcam wurde über fishs-maps nun schon über 46.000x angeklickt.
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/userbericht/langeland-3-neue-webcam-im-hafen-spodsbjerg-3162.html
Dieser Bericht wurde erst vor wenigen Wochen eingestellt und auch er wurde bereits über 2600x angeschaut.
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/fishm...er-rinne-dorschangeln-auf-langeland-4685.html


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



MS aus G schrieb:


> So Marco und Rudolf,
> 
> dann ist es bei Euch also schon wieder so weit!!! Ich wünsche Euch und allen anderen, die Morgen hochfahren eine staufreie Anreise und eine tolle Woche auf LL!!!
> 
> ...


Mario du weißt doch: die Nordhessen brauchen höchstens zwei gute Tage dann ist der Sack voll|supergri|supergri oder die Truhe?#c Bin mit den Deiseler Jungs am 23  Unterwegs . Da haben wir 1bis 2Bft. ,Morgends etwas bedeckt mit ganz leichten Zug im Wasser Fisch auf 6bis 8m Wassertiefe, fressen tun die Biester Stint und Hering ;+;+;+ , Nachmittags Wolkenlos und Sonne zum entspannen um sich von vielen Filetieren zu erholen . Wenns so kommt Spende ich mal wieder eine Kerze . So nun träumen mer weiter Gruß Rudi|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So, jetzt auch noch mein Bericht vom letzten Tag...

... um 05.30 Uhr ging es los und wir waren nicht die Ersten. Wir fuhren in Richtung grünen Turm und versuchten es auf 10-12m, jedoch hatten wir nur Dorsche bis 40 cm und verlegten so noch einmal auf die Stelle vom (erfolgreichen) Vorabend. Auch hier war mangels Drift der Erfolg überschaubar. Doch dann...

...fuhren wir einen Platz südöstlich von DW52 an, nähe Blinddarm. Bei 26m tiefe ging es Schlag auf Schlag und wir hatten mit 3 Mann innerhalb von einer Stunde (oder ein wenig mehr) gut 20 Dorsche zwischen 50 und 70cm in der Kiste. Gebissen haben die auf alles was sich bewegt. Vom Wattwurm über Beifänger in gelb, rot oder schwarz und natürlich auch auf GuFi. Die gleiche Anzahl Dorsche <45cm ging wieder zurück. Gegen 11.30 Uhr machten wir uns auf den Weg in den Hafen, haben das Boot gereinigt und abgegeben, das Haus geputzt und sind jetzt wieder zu Hause. Die Angelsachen sind gespült, sortiert und im Schuppen verstaut. 

Es war trotz der schwierigen Bedingungen einfach nur wieder genial. Vom Gefühl her waren die Fänge überschaubar und auch die ganz großen fehlten, aber es liegt doch eine Menge Dorschfilet im Gefrierschrank. Wir haben auch nicht einen Köhler gefangen, der bei uns hier in SH bei einer Bootstour schon Standard ist.

 Für 2016 haben wir heute gleich wieder bei Nikolaj gebucht. Am 07.Mai geht es los.

Es war für mich wirklich das erste Mal, dass ich auf unserer Insel mit Gewichten >125g gefischt habe! Teilweise hingen bei uns 300g Jigköpfe oder Pilker an der Rute, das hatte für mich nicht mehr viel mir angeln zu tun. Ist aber nur meine Meinung. Aber es gab auch Tage wie heute, wo ich mit 40g bis 75g entspannt fischen konnte.

Und zum Schluss noch ein Tipp (es wurde ja hier schon einmal darauf hingewiesen): Haltet Euch mit dem Auto an die zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit! Die standen da an manchen Ecken rum. Eine fiese Nummer gestern war zum Beispiel auf der "9" (Brovejen) von Rudköbing nach Spodsbjerg. In der Baustelle ist 50 Km/h vorgeschrieben, jedoch auch noch hinter der eigentlichen Baustelle. Direkt vor dem Schild mit der Aufhebung der 50 Km/h standen sie und haben geblitzt. Ich war schon am Beschleunigen - da ja die Baustelle schon 200m zu Ende war - doch Adlerauge hat ihn noch rechtzeitig gesehen ...


----------



## carlsberg (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Eigentlich fehlt ja nur noch eine Webcam auf dem Gelben Turm und auf dem Grünen . Und ein kleiner Windsack im Hafen dem man von der Webcam aus sieht.


----------



## Multe (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

was fehlt sind Unterwasseraufnahmen bei denen man die Dorsche *LIVE *beim Biß sehen kann. Da wären wir doch *Alle* binnen Sekunden auf Langeland.....


----------



## carlsberg (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Dann würde ich nur auf heiße Kohlen sitzen.


----------



## Multe (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Dann würde ich nur auf heiße Kohlen sitzen.



im August kann ich dir einmal ein paar Unterwasseraufnahmen zeigen.:vik::vik:


----------



## Ostseeteufel (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Walter,

da bin ich ja mal gespannt!
Die ich von Dir kenne waren schon beeindruckend.
Hoffentlich wird das nicht Standard beim Fischen,
obwohl dann ist man Auge um Auge mit den Kerlen!

Hast du schon die neue Kamera?

Gruß von der anderen Seite die gerade ziemlich dunkel wird!


----------



## Multe (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Lars die "dunkle Seite" schicke ich gerade nach Drippdebach - deshalb.
Die ersten Versuche habe ich jetzt vom Ufer beim Mefoangeln gemacht. Das Ding wird einfach an die Schnur gehängt und mit dem Köder ausgeworfen. Genial.
Beim Pilken will werde ich sie kurz über dem Beifänger montieren. Einige Aufnahmen habe ich schon bei einem dän. Freund gesehen und du glaubst nicht, wie übervorsichtig die Dorsche an manchen Tagen den Köder nehmen.
Gruß Walter


----------



## SFVNOR (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

 Mal kurz ein anderes Thema und meine Frage ?

 Warum sind eigentlich so viele Angler immer so geil auf die Laichdorsche ? Gerade diese Expemplare sichern doch erst die Bestände für die Zukunft, oder ?

 Den Laichdorsch aus 25 Metern oder mehr gedrillt wird bestimmt kein Catch/ Release nach den Foto überleben.

 Gruß und weiterhin Petri Heil,

 Stefan 

 Langeland: 20Jun15 für 2 Wochen und genießen #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Nein, das ist hier NICHT der Platz für diese Diskussionen um c+r.

Dafür gibts einen eigenen Thread und wir dulden nicht, dass immer wieder Threads mit diesem Thema zerschossen werden.

Wer das diskutieren will, bitte, dann hier, wos hingehört:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563


----------



## engelhai (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> im August kann ich dir einmal ein paar Unterwasseraufnahmen zeigen.:vik::vik:


Also, habe die Kamera jetzt beim Heringsangeln mal getestet. Das  Ergebnis ist ziemlich ernüchternd. Bei etwa 17m Tiefe ist der Bildschirm  stockfinster, die ersten 2 Haken  sind gerade noch zu erkennen. Gute Bilder lieferte die Kamera bis  höchstens 8m Wassertiefe. In der Ostsee darf der Köder bei Tiefen unter  ca 10m nicht weiter wie ca 50 cm von der Kamera entfernt sein um ein  einigermassen vernünftiges Bild vom Biss zu bekommen.
Die Werbevideos bei You Tube laufen alle in sehr flachen Bereichen wo noch Tageslicht in das Wasser kommt.
Laut Hersteller ist die Kamera bis 60m wasserdicht, nur was soll man da noch erkennen#c. vieleicht liegt es ja auch am trüben Wasser der Ostsee und sieht in Norwegen z.B. etwas anders aus.


----------



## Multe (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@engelhai, bei Mefoangeln an der Spinnrute lieferte die Kamera astreine Bilder. Ich will sie ja auch hautpsächlich beim Steinbuttangel einsetzten und da ist das Wasser sehr flach. Wird also klappen.
DANKE für die Info.
Gruß Multe


----------



## carlsberg (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Walter wir werden uns dieses Jahr leider nicht sehen. Bin schon am 1.8 oben für 1 Woche . Hat nicht anders gepasst dieses Jahr da ich noch im August sehr viele Termine habe.
Oder bist du dann auch schon oben.


----------



## Multe (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@carlsberg - schade -ich komme erst am 16. August.


----------



## engelhai (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> @engelhai, bei Mefoangeln an der Spinnrute lieferte die Kamera astreine Bilder. Ich will sie ja auch hautpsächlich beim Steinbuttangel einsetzten und da ist das Wasser sehr flach. Wird also klappen.
> DANKE für die Info.
> Gruß Multe


Ok. bei den Wassertiefen wirst du gute Bilder bekommen. Werde die Kamera Ende Mai beim Schollenangeln vor Langeland ebenfalls noch mal einsetzen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Multe (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@engelhai, dann solltest du dir das hier ab der 48. Min anschauen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l24NmRhngBg


----------



## carlsberg (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Eventuell sehen wir uns im März!!! Nächstes Jahr geht es für 2 mal eine Woche nach Langelang.


----------



## otto57 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin 
 sind ab dem 9.5 in Bukkemose

 Wetter ist nicht besonders, auch heute kein raus kommen.

 Ein paar sind wohl raus aber das muss man sich nicht an tun,

 In Spotsbjerg kommen die Leute die draußen waren auch 

 schon wieder rein


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo LL Gemeinde. Ich wollte an dieser Stelle noch einen kleinen Bericht zur letzten Woche abgeben. 

Anreisetag für unsere 6 Mann Truppe war der 02.05.2015. Wie immer bei Haus & Boot 2 Kleinboote zum slippen in Bukkemose gemietet. Die Absicherung 2er zusätzlicher Boote in Bagenkop war in diesem Jahr aufgrund der großen Nachfrage nicht möglich. Also am Samstag gegen 13:30 Uhr alles in Empfang genommen und Hütte bezogen. Normalerweise fahren wir Samstags traditionell nicht mehr raus. Morten sagte uns aber, dass am Sonntag gar nichts gehen wird, also entschieden wir uns gegen den gemütlichen Nachmittag mit Fußball, Grillen und Bier und fuhren für ein paar Stunden raus. Am Abend kamen wir mit 20 brauchbaren Dorschen wieder rein. Die ersten Schnupperstunden waren also nicht ganz ohne Erfolg. Am Sonntag war dann, wie vorausgesagt, absolut nichts möglich. 2 Wahnsinnige die alle Warnungen ignioriert hatten soffen mit Ihrem Boot beim Versuch wieder auf den Trailer zu kommen mit Ihrem Boot ab. Ob Schäden enstanden sind, konnten wir nicht erkennen. Strafe wird auf die Beiden aber zukommen. Am Montag dann ein schöner Tag. Morgens noch viel Wind (SW) der das Angeln aufgrund von wahnsinniger Drift sehr schwierig gestaltete. Nachmittags dann immer ruhiger. Abends durften 50 Dorsche mit. Dienstag dann wieder Sturm. Da wir ein Geburtstagskind hatten, wurde entsprechend gefeiert. Abends habe ich mich dem Gelage entzogen und bin mit 2 leichten Ruten zum Strand um auf der in 50m entfernten Sandbank mein Glück zu versuchen. In knapp 4 Stunden konnte ich 39 schöne Platte und einen knapp 60cm großen Dorsch zum Gang mit nach Hause überreden. Das war teilweise Schwerstarbeit. Mittwoch dann aller feinstes Wetter. Ergebnis waren dann knapp 100 Dorsche in den beiden Booten. Donnerstag recht windig (SW), aber ab Mittags machbar. Wir teilten uns auf. Drei gingen auf Dorschjagd, und 3 wollten es nochmal auf der Sandbank probieren. Die Dorschjäger hatten es aufgrund des Windes nicht einfach und kamen nach knapp 4 Stunden mit 20 Fischen zurück zur Slipbahn. Das Brandungsteam konnte vor allen Dingen nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit richtig loslegen, und so wurde eine ganzes Speisfass mit schönen Platten gefüllt. Etliche Kleine und auch Dorsche gingen wieder zurück. Am Abschlusstag dann noch einmal Bilderbuchwetter und auch gut Fisch. Bis Mittags konnten wir 65 Fische verbuchen und schlossen somit eine rund um gelungene Woche ab. Die Fische wurden sowohl auf Gummis als auch auf Pilker gefangen. Am besten lief es in Tiefen zwischen 15-20m. Aber auch andere Angler fingen teilweise in flacheren Zonen sehr gut. Wer raus kam, konnte auch fangen. Zudem konnten einige Heringe, Hornhechte und Seelachse gefangen werden. Das einzige was ein bisschen schade war, war die fehlende Größe. Wir konnten keinen Ausnahmefisch fangen, auch wenn vielleicht vom Drill her vermutlich 2-3 sehr gute Fische verloren gingen. Die mitgenommen Fische hatten zwischen 45-75cm. Danke LL für eine tolle Woche. Bis zum nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Zanderdieb (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hallo LL Gemeinde. Ich wollte an dieser Stelle noch einen kleinen Bericht zur letzten Woche abgeben.
> 
> Anreisetag für unsere 6 Mann Truppe war der 02.05.2015. Wie immer bei Haus & Boot 2 Kleinboote zum slippen in Bukkemose gemietet. Die Absicherung 2er zusätzlicher Boote in Bagenkop war in diesem Jahr aufgrund der großen Nachfrage nicht möglich. Also am Samstag gegen 13:30 Uhr alles in Empfang genommen und Hütte bezogen. Normalerweise fahren wir Samstags traditionell nicht mehr raus. Morten sagte uns aber, dass am Sonntag gar nichts gehen wird, also entschieden wir uns gegen den gemütlichen Nachmittag mit Fußball, Grillen und Bier und fuhren für ein paar Stunden raus. Am Abend kamen wir mit 20 brauchbaren Dorschen wieder rein. Die ersten Schnupperstunden waren also nicht ganz ohne Erfolg. Am Sonntag war dann, wie vorausgesagt, absolut nichts möglich. 2 Wahnsinnige die alle Warnungen ignioriert hatten soffen mit Ihrem Boot beim Versuch wieder auf den Trailer zu kommen mit Ihrem Boot ab. Ob Schäden enstanden sind, konnten wir nicht erkennen. Strafe wird auf die Beiden aber zukommen. Am Montag dann ein schöner Tag. Morgens noch viel Wind (SW) der das Angeln aufgrund von wahnsinniger Drift sehr schwierig gestaltete. Nachmittags dann immer ruhiger. Abends durften 50 Dorsche mit. Dienstag dann wieder Sturm. Da wir ein Geburtstagskind hatten, wurde entsprechend gefeiert. Abends habe ich mich dem Gelage entzogen und bin mit 2 leichten Ruten zum Strand um auf der in 50m entfernten Sandbank mein Glück zu versuchen. In knapp 4 Stunden konnte ich 39 schöne Platte und einen knapp 60cm großen Dorsch zum Gang mit nach Hause überreden. Das war teilweise Schwerstarbeit. Mittwoch dann aller feinstes Wetter. Ergebnis waren dann knapp 100 Dorsche in den beiden Booten. Donnerstag recht windig (SW), aber ab Mittags machbar. Wir teilten uns auf. Drei gingen auf Dorschjagd, und 3 wollten es nochmal auf der Sandbank probieren. Die Dorschjäger hatten es aufgrund des Windes nicht einfach und kamen nach knapp 4 Stunden mit 20 Fischen zurück zur Slipbahn. Das Brandungsteam konnte vor allen Dingen nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit richtig loslegen, und so wurde eine ganzes Speisfass mit schönen Platten gefüllt. Etliche Kleine und auch Dorsche gingen wieder zurück. Am Abschlusstag dann noch einmal Bilderbuchwetter und auch gut Fisch. Bis Mittags konnten wir 65 Fische verbuchen und schlossen somit eine rund um gelungene Woche ab. Die Fische wurden sowohl auf Gummis als auch auf Pilker gefangen. Am besten lief es in Tiefen zwischen 15-20m. Aber auch andere Angler fingen teilweise in flacheren Zonen sehr gut. Wer raus kam, konnte auch fangen. Zudem konnten einige Heringe, Hornhechte und Seelachse gefangen werden. Das einzige was ein bisschen schade war, war die fehlende Größe. Wir konnten keinen Ausnahmefisch fangen, auch wenn vielleicht vom Drill her vermutlich 2-3 sehr gute Fische verloren gingen. Die mitgenommen Fische hatten zwischen 45-75cm. Danke LL für eine tolle Woche. Bis zum nächsten Jahr.


 

Wo habt ihr den dort auf Platte geangelt????
Wenn es dann klappt wären wir ab 23.05.2015 auf Langeland ...


----------



## #AngelMicha (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Am Strand in Vognsbjerg gehts ziemlich gut auf Platte. Haben dort die Woche auch einige Mitvierziger Platten und einen 56er Dorsch aus der Brandung geholt.
Dabei haben sich das Wishbonesystem und das "Holsteiner" als sehr fängig erwiesen. Es gab sehr viele Doubletten.
Allerdings haben dort auch ziemlich viele, sehr laute Angler geangelt, was ein wenig die Idylle des Brandungsangelns zerstörte...
Die Platten sind leider noch sehr dünn. Zu dieser Jahreszeit würde ich sie nicht noch einmal gezielt beangeln.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Zanderdieb schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr den dort auf Platte geangelt????
> Wenn es dann klappt wären wir ab 23.05.2015 auf Langeland ...




Direkt in Bukkemose an der Slipbahn. Dort geht am kompletten Strandabschnitt die Sandbank dran lang. Da gibt es aber auf LL genug andere Stellen. Ristinge hat einen tollen Sandstrand und gilt mit der vorgelagerten Sandbank als Plattenparadies. Das haben wir im letzten Jahr vom Boot beangelt. Da waren die Biester allerdings zickiger. 
 Wobei wir dort auch nie in die Dämmerung rein geangelt haben. Benutzt haben wir normale Brandungsvorfächer. Teilweise konnte man sagen, je einfacher desto besser. Je mehr Lockelemente dran waren desto weniger Bisse. Auftriebskörper waren ganz zu vermeiden. Was die Kondition der Fische angeht, muss ich Angelmicha allerdings recht geben. Teilweise noch recht dünn. Aber nicht durgehend. Und für die Pfanne schon in Ordnung.


----------



## spodsbjerg (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

*Hallo Aalzheimer. *
*Trotz des bescheidenen Wetters habt ihr ja dennoch gut gefangen. Petri!! Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht.*
*Ich verstehe jedoch nicht warum die "2 Wahnsinnigen" eine Strafe bekommen sollten. Wenn das Boot oder der Trailer beschädigt sein sollten so müssen sie für den Schaden aufkommen aber sonst #c*

*

*


----------



## Carptigers (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Da wollte ich die Tage spontan nach LL, da sind doch glatt alle Boote ausgebucht 
Hat jemand vielleicht nen Tip ,wo ich eins bekommen könnte?


----------



## 30mike (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Frag mal bei Alex. Google mal unter Alex Bootsvermietung, vielleicht hast ja Glück.
 Gruß
 Sascha


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> *Hallo Aalzheimer. *
> *Trotz des bescheidenen Wetters habt ihr ja dennoch gut gefangen. Petri!! Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht.*
> *Ich verstehe jedoch nicht warum die "2 Wahnsinnigen" eine Strafe bekommen sollten. Wenn das Boot oder der Trailer beschädigt sein sollten so müssen sie für den Schaden aufkommen aber sonst #c*
> 
> ...



 Genau das meine ich damit. Die Strafe (Schaden) wird an den Vermieter entrichtet werden müssen.


----------



## Carptigers (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ Sascha, danke aber den habe ich auch bereits kontaktiert. Bis Juni ausgebucht.


----------



## Trophy2002 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich dreh durch, lese jeden Tag eure Berichte. Freue mich seit Monaten auf Spodsbjerg. Haus, Liegeplatz alles ok. Jetzt liege ich seit einer Woche im Krankenhaus und muss befürchten das noch op kommt und der 22.05. rückt immer näher. Aber gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf.


----------



## Carptigers (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Peter,
Kopf hoch und gute Besserung!
Zur Not kannst du dich ja auch selbst entlassen ;-)


----------



## Zwalf (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Guten Abend allerseits,
Vor vier Jahren wurde auch ich vom Langeland-Virus erfasst. Seitdem lese ich hier regelmäßig mit.
Auch dieses Jahr fahre ich wieder mit meiner Freundin auf unsere Lieblingsinsel (13.6.-20.6.15). 
Haus und Boot (IBI) haben wir bereits im Dezember gebucht und fiebern seitdem unserem Urlaub entgegen.
Doch am ersten Mai kam dann der Schock: Nikolaj rief uns an und sagte das wir das reservierte und bereits bezahlte Boot nicht bekommen können #q:c
Der Vormieter hat um eine Woche verlängert. 
Wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt ist das nach rund einem halben Jahr Vorfreude ein echt harter schlag |uhoh:
Vielleicht findet sich ja ein netter boardie, der uns in dieser Woche mal zu den Dorschen mit raus nehmen kann? An den Kosten würden wir uns natürlich mit beteiligen.


----------



## Germany (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wenn du das Boot bereits im Dezember gebucht und auch schon bezahlt hast, kann er es doch nicht einfach weiter vermieten, auch wenn der Vormieter verlängern will........das geht ja gar nicht#d


----------



## Zwalf (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Fand es auch sehr ungerecht, aber anscheinend hat der Vormieter so etwas wie ein Vorrecht #c
Ersatzweise wurde uns ein Boot mit 15 PS und ohne Echolot angeboten. Das haben wir aber im Hinblick auf unsere Sicherheit dankend abgelehnt.


----------



## ZiggyStardust (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wird wohl immer enger mit den Booten, speziell in Spodsbjerg.
Wollte im Dezemner 2014 für Ende Mai buchen.
Alles dicht :c.
Sind jetzt nach Als ausgewichen, da haben wir noch das letzte Boot für unsern gewünschten Zeitraum bekommen :q.

Hoffe jetzt auf ähnlich gutes Angeln wie auf Langeland und vor allem auf wenig Wind. Das scheint in letzter Zeit, neben der Bootsmiete, das größte Problem zu sein.

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## SFVNOR (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

 Bin bei dem genannten Bootsvermieter schon seit gefühlten 10 Jahren 2x pro Jahr Kunde und es gab nie Probleme. Ich wollte auch mal den Vertrag verlängern aber daraus wurde nichts weil das Boot schon reserviert war und kein Anderes zur Verfügung stand.
 Letztes Jahr war bei meinem gemieteten Boot der Motor im Eimer und ich bekam ein größeres für 2 Tage ohne Aufpreis.

 Fragt noch mal nach und Er wird bestimmt etwas größeres wie 15 PS/ ohne Echolot finden.

 Ich drücke die Daumen.

 Gruß,
 Stefan 

 Langeland: 19.06 - 04.07


----------



## Murdock7481 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Zusammen,
Ist es möglich in Spodsbjerk Wattwürmer zu Plümpern? So im flachen Wasser Richtung Süden am Strand? oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit welche zu kaufen in der nähe von Spodsbjerk?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Die örtlichen Angelhändler werben zwar mit "Wattwürmern, haben aber meist nur Seeringler. Wir haben unsere aus Flensburg mitgebracht und in Zeitung im Kühlschrank gelagert. 2 x täglich die Zeitung gewechselt haben die Wattis von Samstag bis Donnerstag überlebt (obwohl wir Dienstag noch frische als Nachschub geholt hatten).

 Die Dänen suchen ihre Wattis kurz vor Langeland in der Lunkebugten (bei Lundby).


----------



## Murdock7481 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die örtlichen Angelhändler werben zwar mit "Wattwürmern, haben aber meist nur Seeringler. Wir haben unsere aus Flensburg mitgebracht und in Zeitung im Kühlschrank gelagert. 2 x täglich die Zeitung gewechselt haben die Wattis von Samstag bis Donnerstag überlebt (obwohl wir Dienstag noch frische als Nachschub geholt hatten).
> 
> Die Dänen suchen ihre Wattis kurz vor Langeland in der Lunkebugten (bei Lundby).



Danke für die schnelle Antwort!#6


----------



## Multe (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Zwalf schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits,
> Vor vier Jahren wurde auch ich vom Langeland-Virus erfasst. Seitdem lese ich hier regelmäßig mit.
> Auch dieses Jahr fahre ich wieder mit meiner Freundin auf unsere Lieblingsinsel (13.6.-20.6.15).
> Haus und Boot (IBI) haben wir bereits im Dezember gebucht und fiebern seitdem unserem Urlaub entgegen.
> ...




Die Sachlage ist etwas anders als hier beschrieben.
Das Boot ( Crescent 465 Typ 2 ) wurde zwar am 10. November bestellt und die Bestellung auch bestätigt - doch es wurde *keine Anzahlung* ( fällig: 15. Jan.) geleistet. Nach einer Erinnerung  am 12. Februar bis spätestens 25. Febr. zu zahlen erfolgte *kein* Zahlungseingang. Somit wurde die Bootsreservierung im März stoniert.


----------



## danalf (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Die Sachlage ist etwas anders als hier beschrieben.
> Das Boot ( Crescent 465 Typ 2 ) wurde zwar am 10. November bestellt und die Bestellung auch bestätigt - doch es wurde *keine Anzahlung* ( fällig: 15. Jan.) geleistet. Nach einer Erinnerung  am 12. Februar bis spätestens 25. Febr. zu zahlen erfolgte *kein* Zahlungseingang. Somit wurde die Bootsreservierung im März stoniert.



Das hatte ich mir gerade auch so etwa gedacht.Denn das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.
Alles aufgeklärt und selber Schuld.
Allen einen schönen Männertag.
Grüße aus Dänemark
Lutz|wavey:


----------



## SFVNOR (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Die Sachlage ist etwas anders als hier beschrieben.
> Das Boot ( Crescent 465 Typ 2 ) wurde zwar am 10. November bestellt und die Bestellung auch bestätigt - doch es wurde *keine Anzahlung* ( fällig: 15. Jan.) geleistet. Nach einer Erinnerung am 12. Februar bis spätestens 25. Febr. zu zahlen erfolgte *kein* Zahlungseingang. Somit wurde die Bootsreservierung im März stoniert.



Hi Multe,

 Alles Andere hätte mich auch sehr gewundert. Es musste ein Haken bei der Sache sein. 

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Multe (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Lutz, auch dir noch einen schönen Vatertag.#6
Gruß Walter


----------



## Carptigers (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke für die Aufklärung Walter! #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die örtlichen Angelhändler werben zwar mit "Wattwürmern, haben aber meist nur Seeringler. Wir haben unsere aus Flensburg mitgebracht und in Zeitung im Kühlschrank gelagert. 2 x täglich die Zeitung gewechselt haben die Wattis von Samstag bis Donnerstag überlebt (obwohl wir Dienstag noch frische als Nachschub geholt hatten).
> 
> Die Dänen suchen ihre Wattis kurz vor Langeland in der Lunkebugten (bei Lundby).


 
jupp, sind fast immer nur Ringler im Angebot (lassen sich leichter und mit weniger Aufwand lagern!!)
Ich bringe meine Wattwürmer nur aus Deutschland mit, dann in den ersten 2 Tagen mit den Frischen angeln und den Rest in Salz legen...... halten sich Wochen #6 (und sich wirklich genauso fängig!!!!)


----------



## merlo (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Die Sachlage ist etwas anders als hier beschrieben.
> Das Boot ( Crescent 465 Typ 2 ) wurde zwar am 10. November bestellt und die Bestellung auch bestätigt - doch es wurde *keine Anzahlung* ( fällig: 15. Jan.) geleistet. Nach einer Erinnerung  am 12. Februar bis spätestens 25. Febr. zu zahlen erfolgte *kein* Zahlungseingang. Somit wurde die Bootsreservierung im März stoniert.



Hallo Walter |wavey:
Bin IMMER wieder erstaunt wie die Leute mit der
 "#d *W a h r h e i t *#d" umgehen.......
Gruss  Merlo


----------



## danalf (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Lutz, auch dir noch einen schönen Vatertag.#6
> Gruß Walter



Danke Walter,für dich auch.Heineken ist kalt und der Grill ist gleich warm.
Mal sehen ob ich im August Zeit habe und mal 2-3 Tage rüber komme.
Gruß Lutz


----------



## danalf (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Murdock7481 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Ist es möglich in Spodsbjerk Wattwürmer zu Plümpern? So im flachen Wasser Richtung Süden am Strand? oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit welche zu kaufen in der nähe von Spodsbjerk?



Du kannst auch plümpern,außer im Sommer dann ist es Verboten.
Wenn Du bei ehemals Ole Dehn rein fährst kommst du an den Badestrand.Aber es muss Westwind sein oder gar keiner.
Da Plümpern wir immer im September.Geht super und nach ein wenig Übung haben wir immer mit 3 Mann ein paar Hundert.


----------



## Murdock7481 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



danalf schrieb:


> Du kannst auch plümpern,außer im Sommer dann ist es Verboten.
> Wenn Du bei ehemals Ole Dehn rein fährst kommst du an den Badestrand.Aber es muss Westwind sein oder gar keiner.
> Da Plümpern wir immer im September.Geht super und nach ein wenig Übung haben wir immer mit 3 Mann ein paar Hundert.



Eigentlich hatte ich das auch vor! Aber warum ist das im Sommer verboten?:c wir fahren im Juli für 2Wochen nach Spodsbjerk...


----------



## danalf (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Murdock7481 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich das auch vor! Aber warum ist das im Sommer verboten?:c wir fahren im Juli für 2Wochen nach Spodsbjerk...



Wegen der Löcher beim Plümpern,so das die Badegäste sich verletzen können.


----------



## ralle88 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch noch eine Lanze für Nikolaj brechen. Wir hatten im Dezember versucht, ein Boot zu bestellen für die jetzt kommende Woche. Er hatte nichts mehr frei außer dem 15-PS-Boot. Mit viel Bauchschmerzen haben wir erst mal das genommen und ihn gebeten, sich zu melden, falls etwas größeres frei wird. Und siehe da, im Februar hat er uns angerufen und so haben wir jetzt auf ein Boot Typ 2 umsteigen können, worüber wir wirklich froh sind. Nun hoffen wir, dass die Windprognose ab Samstag vielleicht doch nicht ganz stimmt und wir es auch nutzen können.
Allen Langelandfahrern ein freundliches Petri Heil
Gruß Ralph


----------



## dorsch*thomas (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Nikolaj ist einer der korrektesten sowie kulantesten Dänen die ich kenne. Nur sollte man sich auch selber so verhalten. Buchen und meinen irgendwann zu zahlen funktioniert doch wohl nicht!! Und dann noch groß Tönen das Nikolaj einfach storniert hätte. Das da ein Haken bei war, konnten sich wohl Einige schon denken. Gut das Walter schnell für Klarheit gesorgt hat. Gruß Thomas


----------



## merlo (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Nikolaj ist einer der korrektesten sowie kulantesten Dänen die ich kenne. Nur sollte man sich auch selber so verhalten. Buchen und meinen irgendwann zu zahlen funktioniert doch wohl nicht!! Und dann noch groß Tönen das Nikolaj einfach storniert hätte. Das da ein Haken bei war, konnten sich wohl Einige schon denken. Gut das Walter schnell für Klarheit gesorgt hat. Gruß Thomas



#6#6#6 
Diesen Ausführungen kann ich nur beipflichten.
Gruss Merlo


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hätte mich auch gewundert!!!
Wie die Kollegen bereits gesagt haben; Nickolaj seit fast 20 Jahren
immer top...#6
Gruß
Tom


----------



## hansemann (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Nikolaj ist einer der korrektesten sowie kulantesten Dänen die ich kenne. Nur sollte man sich auch selber so verhalten. Buchen und meinen irgendwann zu zahlen funktioniert doch wohl nicht!! Und dann noch groß Tönen das Nikolaj einfach storniert hätte. Das da ein Haken bei war, konnten sich wohl Einige schon denken. Gut das Walter schnell für Klarheit gesorgt hat. Gruß Thomas



Auch ich kenne Nikolaj als absolut korrekt.
 Ich komme fast 30 Jahre nach Dänemark, und wenn man sein Boot bezahlt, hat man auch eins.
 Ich finde es unverschämt, dass man auch noch versucht,
 Nikolaj in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken.

 Bis August auf der schönen Insel, und garantiert mit Boot.


----------



## blue-sea (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Zu Nikolaj nochmal....
Der könnte wahrscheinlich noch die doppelte Anzahl an Booten besitzen,
und die wären auch noch weg. Das verkraftet wohl der Ort nicht mehr die
müssten dann ja teoretisch eine zweite Tankstelle haben... Wir fahren vom
30.5 die Woche hoch und haben schon mal das nächste Jahr in Planung genommen und schon mal bei Nikolaj angerufen wegen dem Boot und siehe da nur noch 1 Woche frei im Mai 2016 vom 7.5-14.5.2016 Als kann man sagen das man schon fast 1,5 Jahre im vorraus buchen muss.

P.S wo sind eigendlich die Berichte zu dieser Woche... Ist denn keiner von uns oben.


----------



## Der Kreuzrote (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir sind ab 24. Mai für eine Woche in Ristinge. Leider hat es kein Boot mehr gereicht. Echt Schade. Gibt es da evtl. noch kurzfristige Möglichkeiten vor Ort? Die gängigen Vermieter habe ich alles schon länger (erfolglos) angeschrieben.

Da wir uns normalerweise in Norwegen rumtreiben fände ich ein Boot schon interessant.

Gruß
Der Kreuzrote


----------



## SFVNOR (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



blue-sea schrieb:


> Zu Nikolaj nochmal....
> Der könnte wahrscheinlich noch die doppelte Anzahl an Booten besitzen,
> und die wären auch noch weg. Das verkraftet wohl der Ort nicht mehr die
> müssten dann ja teoretisch eine zweite Tankstelle haben... Wir fahren vom
> ...



Moin Moin,

 Ich habe gerade meine geplanten Termine für LL 2016 bei Nikolaj angefragt. Juni und Sep für jeweils 2 Wochen (Boot Typ2). Kein Problem aber es ist eng mit den größeren Kabinenbooten im Mai 2016.

 Gruß,
 Stefan


----------



## captain73 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Boardies,

hier ein kurzer Bericht unserer Angelwoche vom 09. bis 16. Mai.

Anreise erfolgte am Samstag. Dieses Mal mit 9 Anglern. 6 Bootsangler und 3 Mefo-Angler.

Erste Ausfahrt am Sonntag war eher ein verhaltener Start. Starke Drift und Seegang von zeitweise 5 bft aus West machten kein vernünftiges Angeln möglich. Teilweise reichten 400 gr nicht aus um Grundkontakt zu halten...

Die Ausbeute war mehr schlecht als recht mit einigen kleinen Klinglern die wir wieder schwimmen ließen. 

Montag drehte der Wind auf Süd-Ost und die Verhältnisse wurden noch katastrophaler. 

Erst am Dienstag wurde es besser, sodass wir wieder ab Mittag rausfahren konnten. Wir fuhren Richtung Süden (südlich DW 52) und hatten sofort Fischkontakt in Nähe der Fahrrinne. 

Leider hatten wir nach einiger Zeit einen Treibstoffengpass, da wir den kernigen Verbrauch unseres Limbo 699 unterschätzt hatten. Wir verlegten unseren Angelschwerpunkt wieder in Richtung Spodsbjerg und rundeten den Tag mit nochmals schönen Driften ab. Dennoch waren wir sehr zufrieden, da wir doch einige gute Fische auf die Planken legen konnten. 

Mittwoch war dann wieder Sturm angesagt (5-6 bft). Donnerstag ging es wieder raus. Dieses Mal knallte es am Sportplatz. Wir konnten mit relativ geringen Gewichten (zum Teil 70 gr.) gut fischen und zahlreiche Dorsche landen. Als Topfarbe erwies sich Orange. Alle Fische fingen wir mit Gummi.

Am Freitag fuhren wir wieder in Richtung Sportplatz. Das Wetter hatte sich nochmals beruhigt, sodass wir kaum Drift hatten. Es tummelten sich rund 25 Boote in diesem Areal. Bis auf einige kleine Dorsche war nicht viel zu holen. 

Wir entschlossen und in Richtung Süden zu fahren. Hatten dort einen guten Spot ausgemacht.

Bei der ersten Drift ging es gleich voll los und wir fingen einen Dorsch nach dem anderen. Gewichte reichten zum Teil 55 gr aus. Der Renner war Japanrot und Orange. 
Alle Fische wieder mit Gummi überlistet. Wir hatten mit 4 Anglern am Ende des Tage die Kiste voll und fuhren, da Freitag, um 13 Uhr in den Hafen. 

Wahnsinn, dass wir in dieser kurzen Zeit so viele Fische landen konnten. Wir waren dort auch das einzige Boot und hatten den Spot für uns allein, was ein entspanntes Angeln möglich machte.

Wichtig war wieder einmal, dass man etwas Zeit brauchte um die Fische zu finden. Einmal gefunden, ging die Post aber richtig ab! 

Unser Mefo-Team hatte leider nicht den erhofften Erfolg. Es gelang nur eine maßige Mefo zu überlisten. Zu viel Kraut und auch zu viele Hornis vermasselten die Bedingungen.

Aber egal. Wir hatten eine sehr schöne Woche und haben auch dieses Mal wieder sehr viel dazu gelernt. Danke auch nochmal an Walter und Kees für die wertvollen Tips.

Allen die oben sind, wünsche ich noch schöne Angeltage und Petri.

VG Captain


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



captain73 schrieb:


> Leider hatten wir nach einiger Zeit einen Treibstoffengpass, da wir den kernigen Verbrauch unseres Limbo 699 unterschätzt hatten.


 
 Das ging uns auch so. Wir sind normalerweise ja mit einer LIMBO 585 unterwegs und die LIMBO699 schluckt deutlich mehr. Wir hatten jedoch unsere 2 Reservekanister gefüllt und so gab es keine Probleme.

 Danke für den Bericht. Da war es ja mit Wind und Drift ähnlich wie die Woche zuvor bei uns. Für 2016 habe ich auf jeden Fall besseres Wetter ab 07. Mai bei Nikolaj bestellt 

 Eigentlich könnte ich schon wieder los...


----------



## Z@nder (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Angelfreunde,

wir sind wieder ab dem 23.05 auf der Insel. Ich werde versuchen jeden Abend zu berichten. Wünsche allen die noch oben sind ein dickes Petri.


----------



## MS aus G (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Captain,

 erstmal danke für den schönen Bericht!!!

 Ich hatte schon ein wenig "Angst" um Euch, da die Windvorhersagen wirklich nicht gut aussahen. Aber Ihr habt ja dann doch noch sehr gut gefangen!!! Ein dickes Petri dazu!!! Das mit dem suchen und finden ist immer so eine Sache. Aber Ihr hattet ja die besten Tippgeber, die man sich vorstellen kann!!! Schade, das es bei der Mefo-Fraktion nicht so gut geklappt hat!!! Mit dem "spritfressendem" 699 kann ich Dir nur zustimmen!!! Ich finde, das das Boot einfach zu "groß" ist mit seinen 3 Kielen und deshalb zu schwer!!! Das Angeln ist dafür natürlich Luxus von den Booten. Platz ohne Ende. Dann sagtest Du mit 4 Mann?!? Da könnt Ihr ja kriegen spielen auf dem Boot. Was hast Du mit den 2 anderen gemacht? Waren die zum Baden gegangen?

 Das mit den vielen Booten in einem Gebiet würde mir persönlich sehr auf den "Sack" gehen, aber da ja im Mai alle Boote auf LL vermietet sind müssen die ja auch irgendwo hin. Aber jetzt habt Ihr ja einen Hotspot gefunden und könnt dem Trubel beim nächsten mal aus dem Weg gehen. Deshalb bin ich gar nicht so unglücklich, das ich erst im November fahren kann!!! Da ist auf jeden Fall nicht so viel los. 

 Allen, die auf LL sind oder die nächsten Tage noch fahren, wünsche ich einigermaßen gutes Wetter und natürlich noch bessere Fänge!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Trophy2002 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Zander 
du kannst auch leise Berichten lach , ich bin ganz nah, bedeutet zur gleichen Zeit in Spodsbjerg.

lg Peter


----------



## bombe220488 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hat jemand was von der Long Island aus bagenkop gehört?


----------



## Z@nder (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Trophy2002

könnte man auch machen:q
Vielleicht sind man sich ja mal am Hafen.:vik:


----------



## Zanderdieb (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Z@nder schrieb:


> @Trophy2002
> 
> könnte man auch machen:q
> Vielleicht sind man sich ja mal am Hafen.:vik:


 
Moin Moin,

wir sind auch .05. in Spodsbjerg....

Haben uns dieses Jahr ein eigenes Boot gekauft ... haben also Premiere und sind Total aufgeregt ob alles gut geht..  Boot war beim Service bzw. Das Boot war mit da der Motor hinten dran ist ... Grins... Also wenn Ihr ein Boot seht was Frisch gelackt wurde und *Fienchen* heißt... Habt Erbarmen und gebt uns Zeit beim Ein -und Ausparken ... Lach .... Schön wäre es wenn Ihr euch zu erkennen gebt ... Ich finde es schön wenn man die Leute mit denen man so schreibt auch mal persönlich kennen lernen darf... Walter durften wir schon kennen lernen Danke noch einmal dafür. 

Also wir sehen uns dann Samstag |wavey:


----------



## lumoss (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Auch wir fahren am 23.5. für zwei Wochen hoch. Laßt mir noch nen Fisch übrig ;-)

Gruß,
Lumoss


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo  Stefan
Die Long Island Fährt nicht mehr.:c:c:c:c Dennis hatte keinen Bock mehr .Macht vom vielen ""Streß"" #c#cerstmal Pause . Schade habe mit IHM immer super Fangtage gehabt . Er hat sich vor allen immer bemüht an den Fisch zu kommen . Das habe ich in Spodsbjerg anders erlebt.|uhoh:
Noch drei Tage dann bebt das Belt (oder auch nicht)#::a#:|pfisch: Heiß wie Frittenfett.Gruß an alle die oben sind und noch hochfahren. Rudolf


----------



## Trophy2002 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ Zander und Zanderdieb 
und allen anderen Spodsbjergfahrern in dieser Woche.
Habe es doch noch geschafft, dem Kranklenhaus in Magdeburg zu entfliehen und eir können am Freitag aus Bayern starten. 
Klar Zanderdieb werde ein wachsammes Auge auf Fienchen haben.

Mein Boot heißt Aline, das ist eine 6,30m Baliyner Trophy mit 120ps AB. An der Seite mit einem großen Marlin. 
Den genauen Liegeplatz kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber vermute wie immer der Steg von IBI aber weiter hinten bei D49. 
Habt ihr Funk an Board? Wir haben Kennung "Aline DB-7864"
Wir können auch mal Handynr austauschen umd für Notfall oder Info Daten austauschen.
Im Booteforum haben wir eine eigene Datenbank für Bootfahrer in Kroatien. Hier trägt sich jeder ein wann und wo er ist. Ziel be kleinen Problemen dem anderen evtl. zu helfen. weil durch das Bergerecht kann eine Hilfe von einem Fischer oder so sehr teuer werden.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Zanderdieb (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Trophy2002 schrieb:


> @ Zander und Zanderdieb
> und allen anderen Spodsbjergfahrern in dieser Woche.
> Habe es doch noch geschafft, dem Kranklenhaus in Magdeburg zu entfliehen und eir können am Freitag aus Bayern starten.
> Klar Zanderdieb werde ein wachsammes Auge auf Fienchen haben.
> ...


 

Hallo Peter,

wir haben nicht so ein schönes Schiff ... Wir fahren so eine Art  Shetland verschnitt mit 60 PS und ein 5PS Ersatzmotor.... Was es genau ist können wir nicht sagen und die Dame ist schon älter .... Funk haben wir keines... Handy nummer können wir gerne tauschen..... Wir sind über jede Art von Hilfe und Tipps Dankbar..   Wir haben auch ein Liegeplatz gebucht .... Wo wir erst ab 14°° ein Platz zugewiesen bekommen... Ich hoffe keinen wo es Eng ist.... Wir haben uns sonst immer ein Boot gemietet... Wäre aufjedenfall schön euch mal kennen zu lernen... Lumoss du meldest dich ja bei mir wenn Ihr auch angekommen seit .... 

Peter Ich werde Ausschau halten nach deiner Aline ..... und mich zu erkennen geben... Ihr bekommt euren Platz doch auch erst um 14 Uhr oder ?? 

LG

Karsten


----------



## Z@nder (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir werden die Augen offen halten. Sobald wir ein Boot erkennen sprechen wir euch an. Und wie bereits erwähnt, werde ich vor Ort jeden Abend berichten. Also, immer schön die Berichte lesen


----------



## Trophy2002 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Sehr schön, 
ich schreibe Petersen immer vorher an und frage welchen gebuchten Platz ich bekomme, falls das Büro geschlossen hat. 

Hat bis jetzt immer funktioniert (bis jetzt)

Ich denke wir werden das Bott erst so um 16-17 Uhr slippen. da wir den Hausschlüssel erst ab 15 Uhr bekommen und nach dem Ausladen zum Hafen fahren.

Noch einer Frage hier:
Da ich mit meinem KFZ-Frontantrieb (Kupplung 230.000km) zwar mein Boot ins Wasser slippen kann, aber nur sehr schwer wieder Raus (Boot mit Trailer 2 Tonnen). 
Ist einer im Hafen bekannt der, mit Traktor slippt. bzw. Hätte jemand ein geignetes KFZ bzw. Jeep um zu slippen. Natürlich gegen Bezahlung.


----------



## lumoss (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich hab zwar einen 4WD aber leider keine AHK, sonst gerne. Abschleppseil reicht wohl nicht aus ;-)


----------



## roofvisser (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo boardies,

Hollandische Angler haben heute ein unfall auf die Belt bei Spodsbjerg gesehen wobei Deutschen beteiligt waren.
Ein kleines Boot kenterte und die zwei Deutsche Fischer landete ins Wasser
Die Fischer wurden  durch die Hollander gerettet und von einem anderen Boot in den Hafen in Spodsbjerg genommen.
das Boot und alles in ihr war im Wasser verschwunden und verloren.
Die Hollandische Angler haben nichts mehr gehort von die beide Deutschen Angler aber sind sehr gespannt wie es geht mit den beiden.
Hat jemand hier weitere Informationen??
Man darf mir auch ein email schicken: zeevissenlangeland@gmail.com

Hier ein bild von das boot:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Dann ist ja in diesem Fall wohl noch einmal alles gut gegangen und Glück und danke an die holländischen Kollegen für die schnelle Hilfe!

Aber mich wundern manche Unfälle dort nicht wirklich, seitdem ich die Kollegen auf dem Foto im Anhang dieses Jahr im Mai östlich der Fahrrinne habe angeln sehen...


----------



## Trophy2002 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ja manche spielen schon sehr mit ihrem Leben, ob bewußt oder nur unerfahren. 
Da sind die einen die bei  Nebel und fragen mich am grünen Leuchtturm ob das Lolland ist zum Ufer nach Langeland. 
Oder die anderen die sich bei über Windsrärke 5 von Insel Als nach Arö rüber gewagt haben. Mein Boot kommt mit diesen Wellen sehr gut auf Grund der Rauwasserschale zurecht. Ich sehe die 2 in der Nußschale teils zwischen den Wellen verschwinden. 
Fahre zu ihnen hin und frage ob ich sie Begleiten soll bis sie nach Hause kommen nach Fynshav. Antwort nein , alles bestens sie fischen mal schön weiter.
Ich hab mehr mit dem Fernglas geschaut wie gefischt.


----------



## Trophy2002 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@lumoss

Notfalls mit Abschleppstange Auto an Auto aber nur für den Notfall.


----------



## MS aus G (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich hatte da auch mal eine Begegnung der 3. Art!!! Ist zwar jetzt schon 18jahre her, falls es auf dem Bild nicht so gut rüberkommt, hier etwas Beschreibung dazu.

Wir sind zu dritt am Slippen in Bukkemose. Wir waren zu der Zeit mit einem 3 Personen Boot mit 10ps unterwegs, da wir eh sehr küstennah gefischt haben sind die Boote für unsere Zwecke ausreichend gewesen. Und ufernah bei westlichen Winden auch bis Windstärke 5 noch gut und sicher zu fischen bzw. zu fahren. Natürlich nicht in der Fahrrinne!!! Aber was diese 5 Herrschaften dann veranstaltet haben, da sträuben sich mir jetzt noch die Nackenhaare!!! Die hatten auch ein Boot, wie wir, und haben da doch wahrhaftig noch ein Schlauchboot von 2,5-3m Länge drangetüddelt um evtl. die zweite Bootsmiete zu sparen oder was auch immer. Natürlich ohne Schwimmwesten oder ähnliche Rettungswesten. Ich hoffe man dann das auf dem Bild erkennen, deshalb die kurze Beschreibung. Die nächsten Tage sind die Kameraden dann auch noch raus gefahren, aber ohne "Beiboot"!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Zanderman (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej Kees,
gottseidank das deine Landsleute in der Nähe waren. Ich habe gerade mit Schrecken gelesen das mal wieder etwas passiert ist. Hoffentlich ist nur Material zu Schaden gekommen.
Liebe Boardies, die "alten Hasen" wissen es...denkt dran der LL Belt kann ganz schnell saugefährlich werden. 
Wir sind am 10.10.2015 für eine Woche wieder in Spodsberg und wer keine Erfahrung vor Ort hat darf uns gerne ansprechen. Unser Boot ist die "Sabse" , eine Ryds Halbkajüte.Für Notfälle auf dem Wasser unsere Handynummer: 0049160-98390214.Tipps zu Angelplätzen findet ihr dagegen hier im Board ohne Ende.. Leihbootfahrer sollten immer die Tel.Nr. von Nikolaj (IBI) und vom   SAR (Search and Rescue) Seenot / Rettungsdienst Dänemark: +45 89433099 
  mit dabei haben und ein geladenes Handy. 
Ich wünsche bis dahin Allen dicke Fische und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel...


----------



## Trophy2002 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ganz Klasse Zanderman !!!!

Ich gebe hier auch mal meine Handy-Nr. an.
Für die Woche vom 23.05 - 29.05. 
Nochmal vielleicht zum Verständnis, es wird von keinem erwartet, das er bei Sturm den Seenotrettungsdienst spielt. Aber auch bei schönen Wetter kann auch mal was passieren, wobei ungünstige Verhältnisse sich immer mit Problemen zu sammen tun.
Habe die Nr. wieder entfernt, bei Bedarf PN. Ich habe am Haus Internet und kann auch mal tagsüber auf dem Boot mal reinschauen. (Wenn die Dorsche mich lassen)

Ich hoffe das niemand hier die Nr. für einen Notfall braucht. 
Gute Fischplätze können natürlich auch mal über Whatsapp weitergegeben werden. :q

Gruß Peter


----------



## lumoss (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Super Service Leute! Zanderdieb hat mich freundlicherweise eingeladen einmal mit Ihm auszufahren. Wäre einer der anderen evtl. auch bereit mich als Bootsanfänger mal mitzunehmen? Bin vom 23.5. bis 6.6. auf LL. Meine Handy(Whatsapp)-Nummer gebe ich gerne per PN weiter. 

@ Trophy2002, ich würde die Nummer hier aus dem Forum wieder rausnehmen, grade per Whatsapp bekommst Du sonst unnötig viel Spam und Viren.

Gruß,
Lumoss


----------



## Z@nder (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@lumoss
Bei uns ist das Boot leider schon voll #c, sonst hätten wir dich gerne mal mit rausgenommen.


----------



## lumoss (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Macht nichts, wird schon werden. Sind denn evtl. auch Spinn- oder Fliegenfischer hier am mitlesen? Hat da evl. jemand Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour?


----------



## Germany (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo, ich melde mich auch mal wieder und mit erschrecken musste ich lesen das dort Angler verunglückt sind, aber zum Glück wohl gesund und munter......in Norwegen sind auch 3 Deutsche Angler gekentert und nach fast 13 Stunden gerettet worden, stand heute in der Zeitung.....da wird mir jetzt noch mulmig zu Mute wenn ich an meine erste Ausfahrt vor 5 Wochen denke.....Leichtsinn und Unerfahrenheit sind wohl die Hauptgründe für solche Unfälle und ich habe daraus gelernt. Ich war jetzt 3 mal mit einem erfahrenen Bootsführer auf der Ostsee und im Juni geht's nach Rügen zu einer Guidingtour......ich habe schon einiges Erfahren und gelernt und will so viel Erfahrung sammeln wie möglich bevor ich nächstes Jahr wieder nach Langeland fahre.....


----------



## climber (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo,

und die Angler in Norge haben nur überlebt, weil Sie die richtige Kleidung an hatten.

Im Laufe der Jahre habe ich viele Unfälle in Norge mitbekommen
und viele sind leider tragischer ausgegangen.

Aber auch in unserem Heimatrevier in der Howachter Bucht ist letztes Jahr einiges passiert.

Auch ich habe in den vielen Jahren Norwegen meine Erfahrungen auf dem Meer gemacht und gehe heute damit sehr viel vorausschauender um.

Gruß climber


----------



## SFVNOR (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

 Ich bin ab dem 20Jun wieder auf LL, Boot bei Nikolaj gemietet und möchte dieses Mal mich auf die Plattfische konzentrieren. Methoden mit Buttlöffel, etc. sind mir bekannt, habe auch erfolgreich damit gefischt aber wo sind die besten Fanggründe für die Platten.
 Das durchaus tolle Buch von der Rapsbande ist aber leider fast nur dem Brandungsangler, Mefo Anglern oder Leopardenjäger gewidmet.
 Hat jemand Info's wo es ab Spodsbjerg mit Boot am besten auf Platte geht ?

 Danke und Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## ZiggyStardust (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir hatten im letzten Jahr viel Kliesche,Scholle und Steinbutt
links aus dem Hafen raus. Vielleicht 2 km nördlich. Wassertiefe 5 - 12 m.
Je nach Drift 3 km nördlich oder südlich parallel zum Strand  treiben lassen.

Ciao
Ziggy


----------



## de Lumb (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



ZiggyStardust schrieb:


> Wir hatten im letzten Jahr viel Kliesche,Scholle und Steinbutt
> links aus dem Hafen raus. Vielleicht 2 km nördlich. Wassertiefe 5 - 12 m.
> Je nach Drift 3 km nördlich oder südlich parallel zum Strand  treiben lassen.
> 
> ...



Dem stimme ich ganz zu, Hotspots liegen auf Höhe von Stengade und Botofte. In südlicher Richtung von Spodsberg aus nach ca. 2 km auf Höhe von Naebbe Wald. Bei leichter Drift einfach treiben lassen, wird die Drift zu stark dann ankern oder Driftsack verwenden. Mit leichtem Geschirr schleppen, so das man eben Grundkontakt spürt.
Gruß Hemmiti


----------



## peschg (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin,
ich lese immer nur Spotsbjerk.Wie läuft es in Bagenkop??


----------



## bombe220488 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wäre auch an ein paar Stellen und Infos rund um bagenkop interessiert


----------



## lumoss (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich bin mal so frei und kopiere einen wichtigen Beitrag aus dem 2014er Thread hier rein:



 					Zitat von *multe* 

 
_*wo gibt es was*

*nützliche infos rund um langeland*

welche dänischen spezialitäten  gibt es oder was muss ich unbedingt essen, sehen oder erleben. Was gibt  es sonst noch in der näheren umgebung und wo fahre ich mit den kindern  einmal hin. Hier einige anregungen.​ *bootsverleih:* mit 74 booten ist ibi – bootsverleih  der größte bootsverleiher dänemarks.die​ boote liegen alle im sportboothafen in spodsbjerg. Frühzeitige reservierung ist​ unbedingt erforderlich.  www.bootsverleih.dk​ *angelschein:* den dänischen angelschein erhält man in jeden turistinfo, hafenkontor oder​ im nächsten postamt. Bei www.fisketegn.dk kann man ihn auch online bestellen.​ *restaurants**:*​ *humble kro*  ristingevej 2   5932 humble    www.humblekro.dk​ *kædeby cafeen*  vestergårdsvej 1 kædeby    5932 humble     www.kaedebycafeen.dk​ *under uret*  gerritsgade 50   5700 svendborg     www.under-uret.com​ *jensen`s bøfhus*   gerritsgade 25    5700 svendborg    www.jensens.com​ *ausflüge:*​ *naturama        *dronningenmaen 30,    5700 svendborg           www.naturama.dk​ *fjord&bælt*     margrethes plads 1,     5300 kerteminde         www.fjordogbelt.dk *storebælt brücke*             5800  nyborg            www.storebaelt.dk​ *egeskov schloß*         egeskov,   5772 kværndrup    www.egeskov.dk​ *langelandsfort *  østerskovvej 42,    5932 humble    www.langelandsfortet.dk​ *legoland *   nordmarksvej 6,   7190 billund  www.legoland.dk   etwa 150km zum legoland​ auf fünen und langeland finden sie über 120 herrensitze und schlösser, wie z.b.    ​                    waldemar slot  auf tåsinge.​ *knuthenborg safaripark* | knuthenborg alle |  4930 maribo  http://www.knuthenborg.dk/​ *künstler:*​ *pileværkstetet*   korbflechterinnen   østergade 77,    lohals​ *poul erik eliasen*  strandbyvej 3,  5953 tranekær    http://www.eliasenkeramik.dk/​ *ulla keramik*  dæmningen 1,   5935 bagenkop         http://www.ulla-keramik.dk/​ *keramikkat   * herslevvej 37,    5900 rudkøbing       http://www.mette-baasch.dk/​ *glasmagerne*  vemmenæsvej 10      tåsinge                 http://www.glasmagerne.dk/​ weitere künstler finden sie hier:   http://kunstnere.langelandkommune.dk​ *dänische spezialitäten:*​ *hot dog* sind ein muss. Besonders lecker sind die *hot dog* vom *ibi – grill* im hafen​ von spodsbjerg, denn die sind mit echten *langeländer würstchen*.​ *flæskesteg *   - schweinefleisch mit schwarte – bekommt man den ganzen tag über in jedem​ supermarkt in der warmen theke. Es ist entweder vom bauch oder rückenstück.​ *pattegris*   - gegrilltes spanferkel -  erhalten sie auf langeland in den sommermonaten immer​ samstags vor einem supermarkt. Termine stehen in der ugeavisen oder direkt am​ markt. Auch auf einigen festen gibt es diesen leckeren braten.​ *rygeost  *   ist eine fünische spezialität. Dies ist eine art frischkäse, der kurz über haferstroh​ geräuchert wurde. Ihn findet man in jedem supermarkt in der kühltheke.​ *øl * bier -  probieren sie einmal albani classic oder carl´s special.​ *softice * softeis -  das gibt es mit allen möglichen sorten streusel – auch lakritz​ *marineret sild* eingelegte heringe – gibt es in allen variationen. Man sollte sie unbedingt​ einmal mit dild ( dill ) oder karry probieren. Gute marken sind glyngøre oder​ store norske. bei einigen steht bidder auf  dem glas. Das bedeutet nur, das es​ stücke sind und keine ganzen filets.​ *samsø* - und *asparges kartofler*  sollte man auf alle fälle einmal probieren. Die asparges –​ kartoffel sind bei uns als „ bamberger hörnchen“ bekannt.​ *flæskesvær **gebacken schweineschwarte, ein köstlicher gesalzener knabbersnack.*​ *supermärkte:*​ *kvickly      *vestergade 167,  5700 svendborg       öffnungszeiten: mo-fr. 9.00 – 20.00 uhr​ gerritsgade 37,   5700 svendborg                                   sa. 8.00 – 18.00 uhr​ *føtex      *møllergade 92,   5700 svendborg            öffnungszeiten: mo-fr. 9.00-20.00 uhr​ brønnersvej 1,    5600 fåborg                                              sa. 8.00 – 18.00 uhr​ vestergade 32,   5800 nyborg                 jeden 1. Sonntag       10.00 – 17.00uhr​ *superbrugsen   *ahlefeldtsgade 5, 5900 rudkøbing  öffnungszeiten: mo-fr. 9.00 – 19.00 uhr​ sa.  8.00 – 16.00 uhr​ öffnungszeiten *bäckerei*:     mo. – fr. 6.30 – 19.00 uhr​ sa. 6.30 – 16.00 uhr​ *so. 6.30 – 16.00 uhr*​ *dagli brugsen *gibt es fast überall in dänemark und hat die ganze woche über offen, auch​ sonntags. In *jedem* dagli brugsen ist auch ein *bäcker*.​ *achtung!!** legen sie immer einen parkschein sichtbar hin, denn bei vielen   *​ *               supermärkten ist das pflicht.  Bußgeld etwas über 500.-   *​ *dkk ( ca. 75.-€ )*​ *bäckerei   *einen sehr guten bäcker finden sie in svendborg direkt gegenüber vom kvickly.​ *bäckerei wendorff*  vestergade 165. Hier sollten sie auch einmal die typischen​ dänischen stückchen probieren.​ *tanken:* 
  viele deutsche haben probleme mit den dänischen tankautomaten. An fast  allen kleinen supermärkten befindet sich auch eine tankstelle. Hier  muss man zuerst den geldschein in den automaten stecken. Dann wählt man  die zapfsäule. Nun muss ich die gewünschte bezinart auswählen ( in dk  gibt es kein super e10 ). Erst jetzt kann ich den tankrüssel abnehmen  und tanken._


----------



## SFVNOR (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin LL-Fans oder die es werden wollen.

 Die Meisten wissen es schon aber ich kann den Angelführer
 *Langeland -Küste/ Boot* von der Rapsbande nur empfehlen. Fast 100 Seiten Info's und nützlicher Informationen rund um das Angeln auf LL #6

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Multe (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

*@lumoss,* da kann ich jetzt noch einiges nachtragen.
Ein erstklassiges *Restaurant* gibt es jetzt in *Odense* ( kann man mit einem Ausflug verbinden. 
http://www.restaurant-flammen.dk/
Hier kann man täglich unter 15 verschiedenen Sorten Fleich wählen und essen so viel und was man will. Auch Beilagen und Salate gibt es reichlich. 
*Fischimbiss* von Klaus im Fischereihafen Spodsbjerg. Hier gibt es u.a. die besten Fischfrikadellen.
*ACHTUNG:* in der Zwischenzeit haben sich die Bußgelder im Straßenverkehr gewaltig erhöht. Auch wenn man nur einen Parkschein vergessen hat, schlägt das gewaltige Lücken in die Geldbörse.
In letzter Zeit stehen auch sehr viele "Blitzer" auf dem Weg nach Langeland.


----------



## kristoferson (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

ich fahre mit frau  auch von 30.5 bis 06.06 nach Bagenkop leider noch keine boot ,aber ich versuche direkt vor ort   was finden ,  wie kolege Stefan ich suche auch par infos Stellen , oder wegen boot 
             MFG Kris und Edith


----------



## Z@nder (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Freunde,
 wie angekündigt meine Tagesberichte....
 Heute gut angekommen, Angelkarte geholt, Boot übernommen, Haus bezogen und ab ca. 12 Uhr bei gutem wetter rausgefahren...
 Und nun kommts..

 Mit 5 Leuten haben wir in 4 Stunden nur 10 Dorsche fangen können. Davon haben wir lediglich nur eins mitgenommen (3kg).
 Wir haben es überall versucht (Fahrinne, Unebenheiten,Hot Spots) aber wir wissen nicht warum die Dorsche nicht beissen wollten. Haben hauptsächlich mit Gummifische  in allen Farben geangelt.
 Hoffentlich wir der morgige Tag besser.. Wetter wird laut Vorhersage Top werden. Werde morgen Abend wieder berichten.


----------



## Ruhrgebietler (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Z@nder schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> wie angekündigt meine Tagesberichte....
> Heute gut angekommen, Angelkarte geholt, Boot übernommen, Haus bezogen und ab ca. 12 Uhr bei gutem wetter rausgefahren...
> Und nun kommts..
> ...



Hallo Z@nder
Frag mal Nicolai oder im Angelzentrum, evtl. stehen sie zur Zeit nicht so tief.:m


----------



## Z@nder (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

2. Tag

 Wir haben heute ab 10 Uhr angefangen zu angeln. Wir sind direkt südlich zum grünen Turm gefahren wo ca 30 Boote waren. Aber leider ohne Erfolg.
 Wir haben echt viele Stellen und tiefen versucht. Schließlich haben wir Nördlich vom gelben Turm ab 14 Uhr einige Fische fangen können. Der grösste wog 5,5 kg. Bis 18 Uhr haben wir mit 5 Mann 14 brauchbare Fische mitnehmen können. Insgesamt ca. 30 Fische gefangen. So schwer wie dieses Jahr Fische zu fangen war es bisher noch nie. Morgen wird das Wetter auch wieder gut. Mal gucken was morgen so geht...


----------



## Trophy2002 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So auch mal kurzer Bericht. 
Gestern ab 15 Uhr raus und Richtung Grünen Turm, bzw noch etwas südlicher aber Richtung Fahrweg H. 
Sehr viele kleine Dorsche, 10 brauchbare. Waren aber schon etwas entschäuscht nach den vorhergehenden Berichten wie doch schlecht die Dorsche bissen.
Wir fischen eher nur bis 17m.

Heute spät rausgefahren wieder gleiche Stellen abgefahren und viel kleine Dorsche. Rekord 10cm Dorsch auf Pilker in fast gleicher Größe. 16 brauchbare in der Wanne und schöne Platte. Wie immer stellen wir fest, daß etwa nach 13 uhr fast kein Dorsch mehr beißt. Also rein gefahren fische verarbeitet und gegessen. 
17 Uhr wieder raus. Trotz weniger Wind sehr schlecht mit maßigen.
Am Fahrrinnenrand rote Tonne am Grünen Turm noch einige schöne mit max. 3 kg

mal sehen wie es weitergeht


----------



## Z@nder (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

3. Tag
 heute morgen leichter Regen später noch starker Wind und ab 15 Uhr gutes Wetter mit Anschließendem Ententeich.
 Wie alle anderen Boote sind wir direkt zum grünen Turm gefahren. Ca. 20 Boote tummelten sich darum. 1 Stunde probiert und nur 2 kleine Dorsche gefangen. Alle anderen Boote haben soweit ich das beobachten konnte auch schlecht gefangen. Also Taktik ändern. Wir haben Kanten und Unebenheiten gesucht. Sind zwar viel gefahren aber letztendlich haben wir östlich vom gelben Turm die meisten gute Fische auf etwa 25m fangen können. Insgesamt 25 brauchbare Dorsche mitgenommen (1,5-4kg)
 gefangen auf braune Manns Köder und DAM EFFZETT Köder. Morgen soll das Wetter nicht so gut werden. Mal sehen was der Tag dann so bringt.


----------



## mirko.nbg (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir waren letzte Woche auch auf LL.
Haben trotz teilw. starker Strömung insgesammt mehr gefangen als die Jahre zuvor.Jede menge 60er+.
Haben eine Methode gefunden wo wir trotz der Strömung mit kleinem Ködergewicht super gefangen haben.
Wir waren aber abseits der anderen Boote.
Ich muss nicht zwischen 30 anderen angeln fischen,der Fisch ist auch woanders.
Schmunzeln musste ich,als wir im Hafen waren,hörte man,das die Fische nicht beissen....


----------



## Rene161281 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Wir waren letzte Woche auch auf LL.
> Haben trotz teilw. starker Strömung insgesammt mehr gefangen als die Jahre zuvor.Jede menge 60er+.
> Haben eine Methode gefunden wo wir trotz der Strömung mit kleinem Ködergewicht super gefangen haben.
> Wir waren aber abseits der anderen Boote.
> ...




Dürfen wir diese Methode auch erfahren. Wäre nett. :m

Sind vom 06.06 - 13.06 da. Endlich ist das Jahr wieder um...


----------



## roofvisser (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Wir waren letzte Woche auch auf LL.
> Haben trotz teilw. starker Strömung insgesammt mehr gefangen als die Jahre zuvor.Jede menge 60er+.
> Haben eine Methode gefunden wo wir trotz der Strömung mit kleinem Ködergewicht super gefangen haben.
> Wir waren aber abseits der anderen Boote.
> ...




Hallo Mirko,
Ich bin jetzt auf Langeland und bin sehr neugierig auf die methode :q


----------



## Mal-Ta-Freak (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir sind vom 12. bis 19.09. in Sbodsbjerg. Boot ist gebucht. Ist eine Limbo 699. Was das Bootangeln auf Dorsch angeht sind wir rel. Anfänger. Die letzten 25 Jahre haben wir uns eher den Forellen rund um Ebeltoft / Greena gewidmet.
Ist zu dieser Zeit noch wer in Sbotsbjerg?
Gruß Michael


----------



## spodsbjerg (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



roofvisser schrieb:


> Hallo Mirko,
> Ich bin jetzt auf Langeland und bin sehr neugierig auf die methode :q


Hej Kees........ich bin genauso neugierig*....... aber ob er sie uns verrät? |supergri*


*




*


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Wir waren letzte Woche auch auf LL.
> Haben trotz teilw. starker Strömung insgesammt mehr gefangen als die Jahre zuvor.Jede menge 60er+.
> Haben eine Methode gefunden wo wir trotz der Strömung mit kleinem Ködergewicht super gefangen haben.
> Wir waren aber abseits der anderen Boote.
> ...


 

.....einfach keinen Kommentar |uhoh:


----------



## Der Kreuzrote (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

was anderes als Plattfisch von Land?

Kann jemand sagen, wo von Land aus zur Zeit was anderes als Platte zu fangen sind?


----------



## Z@nder (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Nachtrag von gestern den 26.05 
 Aufgrund von hohen Wellen konnten wir nur bis 14 Uhr angeln.
 Wir sind wieder direkt östlich zum gelben Turm gefahren. Wir haben kaum ein Boot gesehen. Ich denke die haben sich wieder alle an dem grünen Turm versammelt...
 Auf jeden Fall haben wir 15 gute Dorsche mitnehmen können(1-3kg).
 Auf Pilker haben wir hauptsächlich die großen Dorsche gefangen. Die kleineren haben den Gummifisch bevorzugt. Silber- und leichte Brauntöne liefen sehr gut.


----------



## rule270 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hy 
Du kannst es in Gulstav an der Steilkante probieren oder im Nörreballe Nor an dem Süsswasserauslauf auf Meereschen und Hornies versuchen. Besorg Dir auf Hornies Schweineherz, als Streifen geschnitten an der Wasserkugel echt gut.
Gruß Rudi


----------



## engelhai (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Waren seit Samstag in Spodsbjerg. Am sonntag haben wir morgens vor Lolland auf Schollen gefischt. Ergebnis waren etwa 30 Stück, allerdings nur 10 Verwertbare. Der Rest waren magere Klieschen. Dannach noch bei der DW 50 6 Dorsche zwischen 70cm und 85 cm an einer Kante.
Ab Montag ging eine mächtige Strömung Richtung Norden durch den Belt und dann kam auch noch der Starke Wind.
Es gab nur noch sehr kleine Dorsche bis 40cm die alle wieder schwimmen.Da durch den starken Wind ein sicheres Herausfahren über dem gelben Turm heraus nicht mehr möglich war und dort vornr nur kleine Dorsche bissen sind wir heute morgen auch auf Grund der üblen Wettervorhersage frühzeitig nach Hause gefahren.Werden 
 im Sommer bei stabilem Wetter eventuell noch einmal kurzfristig hochfahren.
PS. Die Fahrinne ist brechend voll mit Heringen die auf dem Rückweg vom laichen sind.


----------



## Z@nder (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Gestern haben wir auch Aufgrund des schlechten Wetters nur um den gelben Turm herum angeln können.
 Nach 6 Stunden konnten wir 13 gute Dorsche mitnehmen. Aber bei dem Wind und bei den Wellen hat es nicht so besonders Viel Spass gemacht. Heute Nachmittag soll es etwas besser mit dem Wetter werden.


----------



## Z@nder (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Heute war das Wetter wieder mies. Viel Wind und hohe Wellen. Deswegen haben wir heute Vormittag etwas auf Hornhecht geangelt. Konntn einige fangen. Von 16 bis 19 Uhr sind wir zum gelben Turm gefahren. Konnten lediglich nur 4 Dorsche mitnehmen. Wir hoffen das es morgen früh etwas besser wird.


----------



## sandre (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Z@nder,
danke für deine täglichen Berichte. Trotz des eher bescheidenen Wetters habt ihr ja doch paar schöne gefangen. 
Euch morgen nochmal a bissl Glück.


----------



## Trophy2002 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

ja muss meinen Vorschreibern zustimmen, es war für uns das schlechteste Wetter und Bedingungen seit vielen Jahren. 
Gestern vom Gelben Turm über Grünen Turm im Zickzack bis beim Bermuda Süd gewesen und nur wenige Dorsche.
Heute Vormittag sehr Windig und Regen, darum sind wir erst Nachmittag 17 Uhr rausgefahren. Diesmal nach links zu DW50/DW53.
Erst über die Fahrrinne bei DW50 (rot), aber Wellen zu stark.
Dann Innenseite der Fahrrinne DW53 (grün) an der Kante entlang der Fahrrinne bis Bermuda im Norden.
Hier einige kleine Dorsche, und nur 2 mit 50 und 65cm.
Trotz Treibanker war die Triftgeschwindigkeit teils über 6 Km/h.
19.30 wieder rein zum Fussball.


----------



## roofvisser (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo boardies,

Heute war viel wind in Spodsbjerg.
Wir sind um 09.00 raus gefahren bis 15.00 uhr.
Viel wind und wellen.. (5 Bft)
Wir machen taglich (wenn moglich) ein verslag auf die website
http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/spodsbjerg-mei-juni-2015

Auch haben wir heute ein film gemacht von das angeln 
https://youtu.be/kdCpE8qIg60

Gruss,
Kees.


----------



## Multe (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Kees, sieht doch sehr gut aus mit den Fängen - tolles Video und ein schöner Bericht auf deiner Seite.
Ich wünsche euch noch ein gutes Angelwetter und schöne Fische.
Gruß Walter


----------



## sandre (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich schliess mich Walter an, tolle Bilder. 
Euch noch eine schöne 2.Woche.

Gruß Ron


----------



## Multe (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Ron, wenn du die Bilder siehst bekommst dann keine Lust noch einmal auf die Schnelle nach LL zu fahren??
Da werden auch noch aktuell jede Menge Steinbutt gefangen....
Gruß Walter


----------



## Ostseeteufel (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Kees,
DANKE,  für den schönen Bericht, das macht Hoffnung für die 24KW. 
Ich wünsche euch noch viel Erfolg und erholsame Tage.
Gruß Lars


----------



## Auge 1962 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen
Nachdem ich bisher hier nur mitgelesen habe möchte ich mich hier auch mal einbringen.
Wir waren zu siebt vom 23.5-30.5 auf Langeland in Spodsbjerg und hatten bei IBI ein Boot für 7 Tage gemietet das Crescent 550. Wir haben das Boot umschichig genutzt da das Boot ja nur für 6 Personen zugelassen ist und wir waren 7 Mann. Wobei immer mindestes 2 Mann in unseren Haus geblieben sind und Küchendienst hatten oder die Couch getestet haben. Mit 5 Mann konnte man auf dem Boot noch gut Angeln jeder hatte ausreichend Platz.
Die ersten zwei Tage haben wir intensiv den Dorsch gesucht Bermuda Dreick, Sportplatz, Grüne Tonne wo uns viele kleine Dorsche an den Haken gingen und der ein oder andere ü50. Also recht überschaubar unsere Fänge. Insgesamt war es immer recht windig und das Angeln war recht schwierig. Die nächsten Tage waren ebenso windig am Donnerstag sind wir dann garnicht erst rausgefahren. Safty first!
Wir sind dann auch nur noch im bereich des Gelben Turms gefahren in Tiefen von 20-30 metern und haben dann auch noch ein paar gute bis 3kg Dorsche gefangen.Bei den bedingungen und da einige von uns das erste mal beim Bootsangeln waren und alle Fische gefangen haben war es Ok.Wobei ich mir mehr erhofft habe. Warscheinlich werde ich das noch mal wiederholen denn Boot und Haus waren Top und für das Wetter kann ja keiner was!


----------



## Multe (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Auge 1962, Bermuda Dreick, Sportplatz, GrüneTonne - dazwischen liegen über 20km. ( ???? ) 
Warum seit ihr so viel gefahren ???
Fast alle Boote lagen südlich vom grünen Turm und die meisten hatten sehr gut Fisch. Andere Angler hatten direkt in der Rinne am gelben Turm richtig gute Dorsche. 
Auch wenn nicht gleich in der ersten Minute die Rute krumm ist, so bleibe ich doch min. 2-3 Std. an dem Ort wo auch andere Angler Dorsch hatten.
Da kommt mal ein anderer Köder dran oder Farbe und Form des Köders wird gewechselt. Ich probiere es mit Pilker oder Gummi - *und* - erst wenn jetzt kein Fisch kommt - dann fahre ich eine andere Stelle an.
Schaut euch nur einmal die Fänge von Kees und Ingrid an - die hatten jeden Tag richtig gute Dorsche.
http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/spodsbjerg-mei-juni-2015

Beim nächsten Mal werdet ihr bestimmt daran denken.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Auge 1962 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Am ersten Tag Bermuda Dreieck und am zweiten Grüne Tonne


----------



## Multe (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Auge 1962 schrieb:


> Am ersten Tag Bermuda Dreieck und am zweiten Grüne Tonne


  o.k. dann passt das. Es gibt auch Angler, die am Tag 50km fahren und sich dann wundern, wenn die Fischkiste leer ist.
Im Bermuda war es aber das ganze letzte Jahr schon schlecht, da halt sehr viele Dorsche im Süden stehen und nicht nach Norden abwandern, wie es die letzten Jahre der Fall war.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> o.k. dann passt das. Es gibt auch Angler, die am Tag 50km fahren und sich dann wundern, wenn die Fischkiste leer ist.
> Im Bermuda war es aber das ganze letzte Jahr schon schlecht, da halt sehr viele Dorsche im Süden stehen und nicht nach Norden abwandern, wie es die letzten Jahre der Fall war.


 

und dann noch über den hohen Spritverbrauch meckern....solche gibt es wirklich! Geduld...Gespür....und Glück.....


----------



## Z@nder (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hier noch der Nachtrag von Freitag..
Wind und Wellen wieder #d:c:c.
deswegen nur im Bereich des gelben Turms geangelt. Wir konnten in 5 Stunden 8 gute Dorsche mitnehmen.
FAZIT: DAs war jetzt der 4 LL Urlaub. Und so schwer wie diesmal Fische zu fangen hatten wir noch nicht|evil:.
Wetter war auch nicht gut. Aber trotzdem war es eine schöne Woche.
Hier noch einige Tips:
Versucht immer so leicht wie möglich mit Jigköpfe/Pilker zu angeln. So wiel Multe schon sagt, wenn die Fische nicht beißen immer die Taktik ändern. Bei uns hat dann mindestens einer immer mit Pilker geangelt. Farben,Formen und Größe der Köder spielen auf jeden Fall eine große Rolle.
Vorallem wenn die Dorsche nicht in Beißlaune sind muß man genau den richtigen Köder und Montage anbieten.
Am Freitag haben wir noch am Hafen mit einigen Anglern eines Kutters sprechen können. Die haben sehr schlecht gefangen.#d
Ich wünsche allen die demnächst auf die Insel fahren ein dickes Petri.
Ach ja, Haus und Boot (IBI) waren Top#6


----------



## dorsch*thomas (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Mit dem Wetter habt ihr wirklich kein Glück gehabt. Aber ihr seit ja noch zumindest oft aufs Wasser gekommen. Wenn du schon mal 7 Tage am Stück Ost Wind erlebt hast, bekommst du eine ganz andere Einstellung( hatten wir im Oktober 2013). Da ist man froh überhaupt mal ein paar Stunden aufs Wasser zu kommen. Ich hoffe mit meiner Crew auch auf gutes Wetter in 2,5 Wochen, vor allem ,das es etwas wärmer wird. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Trophy2002 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ja muss auch sagen die letzte Woche war sehr windig und starke Srömung. 
Der wirkliche Vorteil war das es eher Wind aus westlicher Richtung war. Auch wenn es, langer Anfahrtsweg ist, ich fahr nächstes Jahr wieder. 
Nebenbei was vorher angesprochen wurde, man sollte nie die Kosten des Hobbys gegen rechnen. Da dürfte ich gar kein Boot haben und die Woche haben wir mindest 300 Liter Sprit verfahren.
Der Spassfaktor muss im Vordergrund stehen, sonst kann man seine Fische auch im Supermarkt billiger kaufen. 

Nebenbei roofvisser Kees, wir haben uns uch getroffen bzw. gesehen. wie du am Freitag das Boot aus dem Wasser geslippt hast, standen wir an der Rampe du bist hinter uns reingefahren.
gruß Peter


----------



## Rohrbacher (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen,

wir starten ab 13.06. zu dritt für eine Woche nach 14 Jahren Bagenkop erstmalig ab Spodsbjerg. Sind schon gespannt auf das neue Revier. Wettertechnisch soll es ja besser werden. Schaun wir mal. Wir werden auf jeden Fall berichten wie es läuft.

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## roofvisser (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Boardies,
Heute ein sehr schone tag mit viel ubnd schone fisch am Langelandbelt 

Ein kleines film steht hier:
https://youtu.be/sOh21Pa06NA

Das verslag mit bilder steht hier:
http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/spodsbjerg-mei-juni-2015

Gruss,
Kees.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Kees!

Es macht immer wieder Spass Euch zuzuschauen:vik::vik:
Viel Spass noch und eine gute Heimfahrt...

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Carptigers (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Kees, ich würde sagen, es läuft mal richtig für euch zwei! Weiter so. #6


----------



## Lump (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Vielen Dank für den schönen Film,
auch dafür, dass ihr uns die Köder gezeigt habt, mit denen ihr die Dorsche gefangen habt.Das machen ja nicht alle.
Gruß Jonny


----------



## Carptigers (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Jonny, wenn du Ködertipps brauchst, sag einfach bescheid.


----------



## Ostseeteufel (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bericht vom Sonntag,
  gestern vorm Wäldchen auf Scholle versucht an Dorsch war für uns gar nicht zu denken.
Es war sehr Windig um die 8-9m/s.
Hier einige kleine Schollen gefangen, nach ca. 2 Std haben wir abgebrochen,
  [FONT=&quot]und uns auf den Sportlichenabend vorbereitet.

 [/FONT]


----------



## Zanderdieb (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

wir sind auch jetzt wieder zuhause.... Hatten die ersten 2 Tage gut gefangen dann aber leider durch meine Dummheit meinen Tank leer gefahren und mir beide Vergaser mit Dreck zugezogen... Dabei hatte Ich schon die neuen Tanks im Boot eingebaut hätte nur noch die Schläuche um ändern brauchen.... Wie das aber so ist ... Männer werden zu kleinen Kindern wenn sie ihr Spielzeug haben... Grins ... Somit mußte Ich Lehrgeld zahlen und hatte bei besten Bedingungen kein Boot.... Als wir nach einer Woche das Boot wieder hatten war es so blöd windig das Wir nur auf Platte fahren konnten... Zumindest konnte Ich mein Versprechen noch einlösen und LUMOSS mitnehmen... Schön fand Ich auch das Ich noch einige aus dem Forum kennen lernen durfte..... Gruß an Peter..... Es waren schöne 14 Tage


----------



## Trophy2002 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

sehr gut Zanderdieb. Ja es war nett, leider aber auch die schlechteste Woche die wir je da hatten. Wobei ich es trotzdem Klasse fand, Fisch ist nicht alles. 

lg Peter


----------



## lumoss (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren ;-) Als Angel-Anfänger habe ich wirklich jedes mal wenn ich am Wasser war etwas gefangen. :vik: Ich bin halt (noch) mit kleinen Fischen zufrieden. 

Mein Fazit nach 2 Wochen Langeland:
Auch im Mai unbedingt das Regenzeug mitnehmen! Lieber trocken und schwitzen als nass und frieren. Und es stimmt, hier kann man wirklich Fisch fangen. 2-3 Stunden reichen meist aus für nen Dorsch, Plattfisch oder Hornhecht von Land. Und vom Boot gehts dann echt ab (wenn man Glück und nen guten Guide hat, danke an Zanderdieb für den Bootstrip!). 

Aber: Ich war auch auf nem Kutter und bei 2,5 m/s Strömung reichten 300 Gramm Pilker an einer Hechtrute nicht aus um an Grund anzuklopfen. 2 Dorsche in 7 Stunden, naja...

Wer (kleine) Kinder hat muß bedenken, ein Spaßprogramm wird auf LL nicht unbedingt geboten.

Zur Bootsmiete sage ich persönlich: Als Anfänger mit Null Erfahrung ein No-Go. Ich hätte mich wahrscheinlich umgebracht bei diesen Wellen. Im Sommer bei Ententeich mag das ja ok sein, aber zur Zeit würde ich das wirklich nicht empfehlen wenn man noch nie ein Boot auf dem Meer gesteuert hat. 

lg,
Lumoss


----------



## merlo (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hi Jonny, wenn du Ködertipps brauchst, sag einfach bescheid.


|wavey:UND WENN ICH WELCHE BRAUCHE ???|wavey:
KRIEGE ICH DIE AUCH ???
|sagnix


----------



## Carptigers (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Also der Mafia brauche ich bestimmt keine Tipps geben, die hat ihre Augen und Ohren überall :m


----------



## Multe (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Also der Mafia brauche ich bestimmt keine Tipps geben, die hat ihre Augen und Ohren überall :m




HURRA, der Fritz schneidet dir die Ohren ab.
und - pass auf den kleinen Hund auf....|sagnix|sagnix


----------



## benkk (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hab da mal ne Frage,
wer kann mir sagen ob es in Bagenkop Eis zum Kühlen für die Fischkiste gibt.
Ich hab gelesen das es in Spodbjerg so was gibt.

lg bernd


----------



## Carptigers (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Der hört sowieso auf Fritz.
Er schmiert ihn immer mit Gänseleberpastete:q


----------



## Carptigers (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

In Bagenkop gibt es mit Sicherheit Eis, dort sind doch Fischer, die täglich in See stechen.
Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, wenn du aus Norden kommst und am Brugsen vorbei fährst, kommst du auf einen Fischimbiss zu.
Dort mal fragen, die verarbeiten tgl frischen Fisch. Die haben bestimmt Eis für nen kleinen Obolus.


----------



## benkk (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> In Bagenkop gibt es mit Sicherheit Eis, dort sind doch Fischer, die täglich in See stechen.
> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, wenn du aus Norden kommst und am Brugsen vorbei fährst, kommst du auf einen Fischimbiss zu.
> Dort mal fragen, die verarbeiten tgl frischen Fisch. Die haben bestimmt Eis für nen kleinen Obolus.




Vielen Dank,

ich werde das mal versuchen.


----------



## lumoss (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hab ich nicht gesehen, aber ruf doch eben bei torben hansen an.

Gruss, lumoss



benkk schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage,
> wer kann mir sagen ob es in Bagenkop Eis zum Kühlen für die Fischkiste gibt.
> Ich hab gelesen das es in Spodbjerg so was gibt.
> 
> lg bernd


----------



## mirko.nbg (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Die Frage nach dem Eis....Sind Deine Fische schon gefroren für den Heimweg...Ich denke schon.
Hast Du eine Syroporkiste?

Ich packe den gefrorenen Fisch einfach in die Syroporkiste,so dicht wie möglich zusammen.
Schon beim Einfrieren pass ich auf,das es "Rollen" werden.
Fisch Flach nach unten in den Gefrierbeutel legen,dan den Beutel rollen bis die Luft raus ist und mit Kreppband umwickeln.

Die gefrorenen Fischrollen kühlen sich so gut untereinander,das schaft kein Eis,den der Fisch wird mit -18C in die Box gelegt.

Fahre von LL bis nach Nürnberg mit Boot,d.h. 
8.00 losfahren und nachts um 01.00 Ankunft in Nürnberg und das schon oft bei 25-30C bei der Fahrt.
Der Fisch war noch nicht mal angetaut!#6

Gruss Mirko!


Achso. Die Kühlakkus auf dem Bild sind fürs Boot!
Fische nehme ich nach einer Stunde aus und lege sie in die Kühlbox!


----------



## Trophy2002 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

ja mirko so machen wir es auch, wir verpacken die Filets in klarsichtfolie von der Rolle runter. 
Habe da eine Holzplatte gemacht, am Ende hängt die Folie und auf dem Holz ist eine Markierung, so werden unsere Filetstücke gleich groß verpackt. immer so 400g. Maß richtet sich nach Größe der Box, so das 2 hintereinander passen.
In der Styrobox, sollte so wenig wie möglich Hohlraum sein, ich habe unterschiedlich große Boxen. ist noch platz in einer Box, lege ich so polsterfolie drauf und der Rest wird mit schmutziger Wäsche oder so aufgefüllt, bis sie knall voll ist. dann mit Pakettesa umkleben.
Wir haben noch etwas weiter bis Augsburg, hatte auch schon mal Filet vom Zander aus dem Ebro dabei, über 2 Tage unterwegs und die waren nicht mehr aufgetaut wie wenn ich sonst vom Supermarkt mit gefrorenem heimfahre.

lg peter


----------



## mirko.nbg (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Vorallem hatten wir dieses Jahr kein Platz mehr für Eis...


----------



## benkk (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem Eis....Sind Deine Fische schon gefroren für den Heimweg...Ich denke schon.
> Hast Du eine Syroporkiste?
> 
> Ich packe den gefrorenen Fisch einfach in die Syroporkiste,so dicht wie möglich zusammen.
> ...




Erstmal vielen Dank.
Die Sache gestaltet sich so, ich fahre mit dem Boot von Wendtorf nach Langeland, bleibe da so 3 -4 Tage und habe nur eine kleine Elektrische Kühlbox und sone Coleman Box. In die Colemam Box soll dann das Eis rein.
In die Elektrische kommt dann (evtl.) und in die Box über  
Tag die Fische wenn ich welche fang :q

Viele Grüße

bernd


----------



## Carptigers (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Bernd, in Spodsbjerg kannst du dir beim Hafemeister eine Gefrierbox mieten.


----------



## Stulle (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich hab ein kleinen gefrierwürfel für 90€ gekauft der läuft über nen wechselrichter wenn ich keinen externen Strom habe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ayu (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen, wir werden ab Samstag in spodsbjerg sein. Hat hier jemand Tipps für mich zwecks tiefe wo sich die Dorsche gerade aufhalten? |kopfkrat hab gehofft das diese Woche Fangberichte kommen aber scheint niemand schreibfähiges auf LL zu sein #h#h|wavey: würde mich über ein paar Infos freuen. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## vlamingo (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo,
habe mir hier alle posts mal durchgelesen und erstmal danke für viele informationen an alle.
Ich glaube das hier fast ausnahmslos alle von Spodsbjerg aus starten, zumindest wird darüber meist geschrieben. Ich habe ein Haus und Boot in Bagenkop gemietet für den August. Vermute mal das das eher eine nicht so gute Wahl war, aber dennoch, kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen, der auch mal da war, ob es da auch gute Stellen für Platte bzw. Dorsch vom Boot / Ufer gibt? Oder muss ich um die Südspitze herum und dann hoch um näher an die Fangstellen zu kommen? Ist das überhaupt machbar, habe keine Ahnung über welche Etfernungen ich hier reden würde.
Vielleicht noch als info zu mir. Werde das erste mal auf Langeland sein, war bisher immer in Norwegen unterwegs und diesmal soll es ein wenig 'näher' bleiben. Wäre klasse wenn mir da jemand ein paar infos geben könnte. 
danke
Silke (nicht lachen, bitte keine dummen Sprüche, auch Frauen KÖNNEN spass am angeln haben  !!!)


----------



## Stulle (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Also vom Ufer aus war die Südspitze und Umgebung immer die bessere Wahl und platte gab es fast überall, von Bagenkop hat man es länger zu den bekanntesten Plätzen an der Fahrrinne dafür sind gulstav und dimesodde ganz in der nähe 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## peschg (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Auf Platte vor Ristinge beim"gelben Haus".


----------



## Windelwilli (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich bin in der letzten Oktoberwoche auch wieder eine Woche auf Langeland. Dieses Mal probieren wir mal eines der Häuser im Hafen von Bagenkop (die roten im ehem. Fährhafen).
Ein Boot werde ich wohl versuchen dann spontan vor Ort zu buchen. Hab mich in Sachen Vorrausbuchung schon zu oft angeschxxxen mit dem Wetter....
Die Vorfreude ist auf jeden Fall wieder mal riesig!


----------



## MS aus G (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Herzlich Willkommen hier im LL Trööt vlamingo!!!

 Ich würde mal sagen die schlechteste Wahl ist es nicht, vielleicht nicht die Beste, aber das wird sich bei Euch zeigen. 

 Ich kann leider nur aus dem November Berichten, und da ist es im Süden nicht schlechter, ich würde sogar mal sagen besser, als in Spodsbjerg!!! Da wir die Dorsche in Tiefen von 2-6m gefangen haben! Das muss natürlich nicht jedes Jahr so sein aber im November ist es halt meist so!!!

 Deshalb hoffe ich für Euch mal, das der Wind es gut meint, denn Ihr "müsst" wahrscheinlich um die Südspitze zur Fahrrinne, um in etwa die 30-35-40m zu erreichen!?! Ich würde die Jahreströöts aus dem August mal lesen!!! Da bekommt man die besten Tipps, zur jeweiligen Zeit, denn es nützt einem "nicht viel", wenn im April in der einen oder der anderen Tiefe gefangen wurde!!! Zum Plattfisch wurde schon etwas gepostet, würde ich jetzt auch empfehlen, allerdings gibt es dann nur selten Dorsch als Beifang!?! Meiner Meinung ist das dann eine reine Plattfischtour, allerdings auch gut bei schlechteren Windverhältnissen zu Fischen!!! Darauf solltest Du eh ein Auge haben, denn auch im August kann das Wetter schnell mal Umschlagen und der Weg um die Südspitze kann manchmal seeeeehr lang werden!!!

 @Windelwilli.

 ich kann Deine Argumentation nicht ganz nachvollziehen!!! Natürlich gibt es Wochen in denen man nicht jeden Tag mit dem Boot rausfahren kann, es gibt auch Wochen (zum Glück nicht so viele), in denen man gar nicht rausfahren kann. Ich kann "zum Glück" nur von meinem Vermieter sprechen, und dann zahle ich auch für das "reservierte" Boot, das ich ja nicht benutzt habe auch nichts!!! Ich habe allerdings dieses Jahr auch 20jähriges Jubiläum bei diesem Vermieter!!! Und es waren bestimmt so ungefähr 35 Wochen!!! Nur mal zum Vergleich: Bei meinem Vermieter kostet Dein Haus eine Woche später z.B. schonmal 150€ weniger, das ist mal eben die Miete für 1/3 vom Boot! Nimmt man jetzt noch ein, ich sag mal normales, Anglerhaus, ohne diesen Luxus (ich will ja angeln), dann sind es nochmal 150€, und ich hab das Boot "raus", und zahle nicht für 2 Tage, die Ihr dann fahrt, denselben Preis, wie jemand, der die ganze Woche gebucht hat!!! Ich fahre z.B. wieder am 31.10. hoch. Das ist bei meinem Vermieter wieder die günstigste Saison. (War aber nicht Buchungsgrund, sondern kann ich berufsbedingt nicht anders!!!) So jetzt genug "gemeckert", nicht so zu Herzen nehmen, und ich wünsche Euch alles gute für Eure Tour, und auch den ein oder anderen Tag auf See!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## vlamingo (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

vielen danke für die antworten, habe wohl nicht die beste wahl getroffen was das angeln vom boot auf dorsch angeht, naja, das kommt eben wenn man erstmal bucht und dann anfängt weiter zu lesen......
 Kann mir jemand vielleicht mal schreiben wie weit es den mit dem boot (ich habe eins mit 50ps gemietet) ungefähr ist bis zur Fahrrinne (in km bzw zeit)? müsste ich dann auf der ostseite auch noch die halbe insel hochfahren oder sind die dosche auch genauso im südsten aus der erfahrung? 
 Wenn das alles nicht so möglich ist bin ich fast am überlegen ob ich mir ein anderes boot einzeln dazu miete..... 
 lg
 silke


----------



## Tommek83 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



vlamingo schrieb:


> vielen danke für die antworten, habe wohl nicht die beste wahl getroffen was das angeln vom boot auf dorsch angeht, naja, das kommt eben wenn man erstmal bucht und dann anfängt weiter zu lesen......
> Kann mir jemand vielleicht mal schreiben wie weit es den mit dem boot (ich habe eins mit 50ps gemietet) ungefähr ist bis zur Fahrrinne (in km bzw zeit)? müsste ich dann auf der ostseite auch noch die halbe insel hochfahren oder sind die dosche auch genauso im südsten aus der erfahrung?
> Wenn das alles nicht so möglich ist bin ich fast am überlegen ob ich mir ein anderes boot einzeln dazu miete.....
> lg
> silke



guten morgen
also ich war jetzt zweimal im süden und bin auch von bagenkop rausgefahren! und soweit musste echt nicht fahren denn fisch ist überallwir sind höchstens um die südspitze rum bis zum leuchtturm und am und zu mal richtung fahrrinne 25m - 30m tiefe...mit dem 50ps boot brauchst du ungefähr 20minuten bis zur fahrrinne....achte einfach auf die stellnetze die dort die fischer aufgestellt haben! die wissen ja schliesslich wo die dorsche herziehenein versuch ist es aufjedenfall wert...vorm leuchtturm gibt es eine riesige sandbank,lasst euch dort drüber driften und versucht es auf plattfisch#6wir hatten so in 2 stunden knapp 40 plattfische mit drei anglern!!!und wie gesagt die dorsche werdet ihr schon fangen!einfach ein bisschen suchen und probieren!

gruß thomas


----------



## bombe220488 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Es ist eine andere Wahl aber nicht unbedingt eine schlechtere das hängt auch immer vom Wind Jahreszeit etc ab. 
Im August muss man wohl in die tieferen Regionen 15+ 
Man kann natürlich um die Spitze rum und in der Fahrrinne angeln Fisch gibt es aber auch genug an anderen Stellen. 
Ich würde jedenfalls sagen es ist von Bagenkop eine etwas andere angellei
Ich habe dort noch nie 200gramm bomben benutzt und bin schon 10 Jahre und länger auf Langeland angeln - immer Bagenkop


----------



## Windelwilli (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @Windelwilli.
> 
> ich kann Deine Argumentation nicht ganz nachvollziehen!!! Natürlich gibt es Wochen in denen man nicht jeden Tag mit dem Boot rausfahren kann, es gibt auch Wochen (zum Glück nicht so viele), in denen man gar nicht rausfahren kann. Ich kann "zum Glück" nur von meinem Vermieter sprechen, und dann zahle ich auch für das "reservierte" Boot, das ich ja nicht benutzt habe auch nichts!!! Ich habe allerdings dieses Jahr auch 20jähriges Jubiläum bei diesem Vermieter!!! Und es waren bestimmt so ungefähr 35 Wochen!!! Nur mal zum Vergleich: Bei meinem Vermieter kostet Dein Haus eine Woche später z.B. schonmal 150€ weniger, das ist mal eben die Miete für 1/3 vom Boot! Nimmt man jetzt noch ein, ich sag mal normales, Anglerhaus, ohne diesen Luxus (ich will ja angeln), dann sind es nochmal 150€, und ich hab das Boot "raus", und zahle nicht für 2 Tage, die Ihr dann fahrt, denselben Preis, wie jemand, der die ganze Woche gebucht hat!!! Ich fahre z.B. wieder am 31.10. hoch. Das ist bei meinem Vermieter wieder die günstigste Saison. (War aber nicht Buchungsgrund, sondern kann ich berufsbedingt nicht anders!!!) So jetzt genug "gemeckert", nicht so zu Herzen nehmen, und ich wünsche Euch alles gute für Eure Tour, und auch den ein oder anderen Tag auf See!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Ich fahre ja mit der gesamten Familie (Frau, 2 kleine Kinder + Schwiegermutter), da muss das Haus schon was hermachen.
Mal eben 2 Wochen später geht auch nicht, da wir auf die Ferien angewiesen sind.
Und zu dem vorrausbuchen des Bootes.

Ich habe nun schon 3x auf Langeland ein Boot für je eine Woche im vorraus gebucht und bezahlt und konnte in diesen gesamten 3 Wochen gerade 3 Tage auf's Wasser und selbst diese Tage waren vom Wind her schon grenzwertig.
Und außer einem warmen Händedruck vom Vermieter habe ich nicht einen Euro zurück bekommen.
Würde man wenigstens einen Teil des Geldes wegen Nicht-Nutzen-könnens des Bootes zurück bekommen, wäre das Vorrausbuchen natürlich sinnvoll (für mich).
So habe ich jetzt schon einen kompletten Familienurlaub für Boote bezahlt, die ich nicht nutzen konnte.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## vlamingo (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hallo bombe,
 haeetest du denn tipps was eine angelstelle im sueden angeht? so eine allround angelstelle waere klsse. muss mir von meinem junior anhoeren das ich wohl haette anders besser buchen koennen und will ihm ja auch einen urlaub bieten wo er den einen oder anderen fisch auch faeengt. er ist 13 und naja vollpubertierend....
 lg 
 silke


----------



## MS aus G (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wenn Ihr um die Südspitze gefahren seit ist links ein Leuchtturm, von da kann man die grüne und rote Boje schon erkennen, da gibt es dann Kanten, die müßt Ihr versuchen abzufischen, was je nach Wind und Strömung immer unterschiedlich ist, da müßt Ihr dann probieren, das ihr lange an den Kanten treibt!!!

 Das mit den 20min stimmt wohl bei Ententeich, aber bei etwas Wellengang kann das auch mal bis zu einer Stunde dauern, also immer das Wetter im Auge behalten, aber da Du ja schon in Norwegen warst, hast Du sicher schon einiges an Erfahrung, und machst keine "dummen" Sachen!!! Bei zu etwas mehr Wind kannst Du auch vor der Südspitze angeln, da gibt es auch den ein oder anderen Dorsch! Allerdings ist da im normalen Bereich keine Kante oder so also driften lassen! Die Fangtiefen, mußt Du Dir dann vor Ort einholen, das kann man jetzt natürlich noch nicht sagen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## de Lumb (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich habe nun schon 3x auf Langeland ein Boot für je eine Woche im vorraus gebucht und bezahlt und konnte in diesen gesamten 3 Wochen gerade 3 Tage auf's Wasser und selbst diese Tage waren vom Wind her schon grenzwertig.
> 
> Gruß, Andreas


Noch schlimmer finde ich es, wenn man sich die ganze Zeit vorgenommen hat, man mietet sich vor Ort ein Boot und bekommt keines weil alle ausgebucht sind. Eine Woche zuschauen wie andere rausfahren ist sehr grausam.
Gruß de Lumb


----------



## Windelwilli (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



de Lumb schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer finde ich es, wenn man sich die ganze Zeit vorgenommen hat, man mietet sich vor Ort ein Boot und bekommt keines weil alle ausgebucht sind. Eine Woche zuschauen wie andere rausfahren ist sehr grausam.
> Gruß de Lumb



Seh ich jetzt nicht ganz so wild.
Erstens ist der Spätoktober auf LL nicht die Haupangelzeit, ich denke doch, die Chancen stehen nicht soo schlecht, noch ein Boot dort vor Ort zu bekommen.
Zweitens gehe ich auch gerne Brandeln und die Spinnrute ist auch immer dabei. 
Ich weiß mich also auch ohne Boot durchaus anglerisch zu beschäftigen. Musste ich ja auch machen die letzten Jahre...


----------



## kristoferson (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

ich war von 30.05 bis 06.06   und leider vor Ort  kein boot bekomen  , aber das war starke Motivation was zu fangen und ich war sehr überrascht weil auf erste Schritt auf Hering direkt neben  haus in Bagenkop  1 stunde  40 gute Heringe  ganze Woche  über 200  gute |bigeyes  dan weiter auf Scholle  auch par   Abend und nacht par Dorsche   war für mich gute Lehrgang. wenn kein boot kann man immer was fangen , und deswegen genug zeit  Gulstav Strand zu besuchen  und viel andre platze  auf insel

                            Gruß  Kristof


----------



## Plemi (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Seemänner

war gerade ( vom 06.06 - 1 Woche ) in Langeland auf Dorsch fischen.
Leider hatten wir die ersten 3 Tage grössere Böen und die Dorsche wollten einfach nicht beissen. 1 Tag war sehr sonnig und ruhig, jedoch bissen sie auch nicht so wie letztes Jahr um die gleiche Zeit, warum weiss ich auch nicht
lg Michael


----------



## STRULIK (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Männer, 
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich eine Seekarte raum Spodsbjerg kriegen kann?


----------



## vlamingo (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Also erstmal danke an alle die geantwortet haben oder mir ne nachricht geschickt haben. Ich glaube nun wir werden bestimmt den einen oder anderen Fisch fangen und sicher auch den ein oder anderen Abend leckeren Pfannendorsch oder Scholle uns zubereiten können. Final werde ich mich dann vor Ort beim Vermieter oder Fachhändler informieren, ich denke da gibt es sicher auch den ein oder anderen Tipp der mir dann hilft.
 Tolles Forum hier, werde sicher weiterlesen und ganz sicher vermelden wie es dann gelaufen ist.
 lg
 Silke


----------



## MS aus G (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Meld Dich in der Woche vor Eurer Abreise nochmal, da bekommst Du dann evtl. noch den ein oder anderen Tipp!!! Ansonsten schonmal viel Spaß und gute Fänge. Und immer optimistisch sein, sooo schlecht war Deine Wahl nun auch wieder nicht!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Rudolf (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ Strulik:  bei Thomas im Angelgeschäft in Spodsbjerg, in der Buchhandlung in Rudkoebing, oder im internet.


----------



## Carptigers (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hier schon einmal vorab zum Gucken.


----------



## Carptigers (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ist eigentlich jemand von euch ab dem 11.07 in Spodsbjerg anzutreffen.  Wir haben kurzfristig eine Woche gebucht.


----------



## roofvisser (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



STRULIK schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich eine Seekarte raum Spodsbjerg kriegen kann?



Ich habe die Seekarte digitaal, die konnen Sie drucken auf A0 format

http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/waterkaart-belt

Schick mich ein email und dan sende ich die karte.
zeevissenlangeland@gmail.com


----------



## lumoss (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Männer,

ich habe mal eine Frage, stimmt es das die Meerforellen in Langeland fast alles Satzfische sind?

Gruß,

Lumoss


----------



## SFVNOR (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

 Wer ist denn ab dem 20.06. auf LL (Spodsbjerg) ? Es wäre mal ganz nett bei einem Hotdog und einem Bier am Hafen jemanden aus dem Forum persönlich kennen zu lernen #6

 Bis denne und Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Stulle (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



lumoss schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage, stimmt es das die Meerforellen in Langeland fast alles Satzfische sind?
> 
> ...


Da wird kräftig mit ca 10 cm große fischen besetzt aber wie viel das in % ausmacht kann ich nicht sagen. Dazu kommen auch ab und zu mal ausgebrochenne zuchtforellen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## lumoss (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Also ist die ganze Kuste ein großes Put&Take Gewässer...:q


----------



## Stulle (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Naja die müssen schob noch ein zwei jahre wachsen bevor die Maß haben 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AlexM (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo, bin ab 27.06.15 auf Langeland / Spodsbjerg.

 Da momentan wenig Fangberichte kommen: Kann mir jemand zwischendurch schreiben, wo ich von Langeland aus gesehen das nächste Krankenhaus mit Geburtenstation finde? ;+


----------



## otto57 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin bin ab 5.9 noch mal in Bukkemose hoffe da spielt das Wetter mit. Wenn dann muss man hält auf Plattfisch gehen


----------



## carlsberg (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Alex in Svendborg ist das nächste Krankenhaus!! Und gute Ärzte gibt es in Rudköbing in der ecke von Novasol


----------



## fischerheinrich (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Alex,

ich würde die Einheimischen fragen, also deinen Ferienhausvermieter, deinen Bootsvermieter, im Angelladen... Die wissen sicherlich am Besten, welches Krankenhaus empfehlenswert ist.
Haben wir auch mal gemacht, als mein Kollege extreme Zahnschmerzen (Blombe raus) hatte auf LL. Der Tipp von Thomas vom Angelcenter hat uns dann nach Rudköbbing gebracht, wo mein Kollege von einer Zahnärztin behandelt wurde... jta, wie soll ich sagen, da hätte ich auf einmal auch gerne Zahnschmerzen gehabt. Optisch ne eins! Fachlich wohl auch. Und nochmal was zur Freundlichkeit der Dänen: auf die Frage, was denn das kostet (immerhin Betäubung und Einsetzen eines Provisoriums, uns schwante schon Böses..) kam die Antwort: wir sind 9 Leute in der Praxis, für jeden ein Stück Kuchen. Topp!


----------



## Rohrbacher (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen.

Wir sind gerade zu dritt in Spodsbjerg und würden gerne über unsere Fänge berichten, allerdings gibt es dazu nur sehr wenig zu sagen.
Abgesehen vom Wetter, starker Wind und Temperaturen morgens unter 10 Grad, sind ausser einzelnen Zufallsfängen keine Dorsche zu finden. Und das waren alles Halbstarke um die 45 - 50 cm. Der Größte hatte 60.
Die beiden letzten Tage haben wir auf Platten gefischt, was sich wegen des starken Windes allerdings auch als schwierig erwies. Hier konnten wir jedoch einige schöne Platten erwischen.
Das ist die schlechteste Woche, die wir in insgesamt 15 Jahren Langeland erlebt haben.
Wir sind zwar zum ersten mal in Spodsbjerg, sonst immer Bagenkop, aber auch die anderen Angler vor Ort fangen sehr schlecht.
Der Rest der Woche wird wohl wegen des Wetters ein komplettes Streichergebnis.
Haus und Boot von IBI sind allerdings top, besonders das Haus ist ein Träumchen. Da gibts nichts zu meckern.
Nächstes Jahr steht für uns aber wieder Bagenkop auf dem Programm.

Gruss Rohrbacher


----------



## burgdorfer (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey, wir wollen zu zweit vom 25.7 -1.8. nach Langeland...Als LL Neulinge ist für mich die größte Frage ob Spodsberg oder Bagenkop? Wie sieht es um die Jahreszeit grundsätzlich aus? Danke für die infos


----------



## dorsch*thomas (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



burgdorfer schrieb:


> Hey, wir wollen zu zweit vom 25.7 -1.8. nach Langeland...Als LL Neulinge ist für mich die größte Frage ob Spodsberg oder Bagenkop? Wie sieht es um die Jahreszeit grundsätzlich aus? Danke für die infos



Hallo, ich denke wenn ihr nach Spodsbjerg fahrt, macht ihr viel richtig. Mit ein bisschen Glück sind die großen Sommerdorsche da. Makrelen und Köhler gibt es auch zu fangen. Schau dir mal die Berichte aus dem Anglerboard LL vom letzten Jahr um diese Zeit an ( Seite 109), da gibt es einiges zu lesen und schöne Bilder sind auch dabei. Gruß Thomas


----------



## MS aus G (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@burgdorfer,

 wenn Ihr allerdings noch nichts gebucht habt, könnte es Probleme geben noch Unterkunft und/oder Boote zu bekommen. Ich würde da etwas Eile walten lassen. Zu dieser Jahreszeit würde ich auch Spodsbjerg empfehlen, wegen der Nähe zu den vielen HotSpots!!! In Bagenkop muss man doch ein ganzes Stück fahren um ins "richtig" Tiefe zu gelangen.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Helmand (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Wer ist denn ab dem 20.06. auf LL (Spodsbjerg) ? Es wäre mal ganz nett bei einem Hotdog und einem Bier am Hafen jemanden aus dem Forum persönlich kennen zu lernen #6
> 
> ...



Wir sind ab Samstag mit 12 Leuten für eine Woche da, werden uns dann sicher mal über den Weg laufen oder fahren. Achte einfach auf Autos mit Kennzeichen BOR.

Viele Grüße und dicke Dorsche!

Andreas


----------



## spodsbjerg (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



burgdorfer schrieb:


> Hey, wir wollen zu zweit vom 25.7 -1.8. nach Langeland...Als LL Neulinge ist für mich die größte Frage ob Spodsberg oder Bagenkop? Wie sieht es um die Jahreszeit grundsätzlich aus? Danke für die infos


Hallo, kann euch Spodsbjerg nur wärmstens empfehlen. Kurze Anfahrtswege zum Fisch, top gepflegte Boote und Angelgeschäft , Supermarkt und Tanke liegen quasi direkt nebeneinander. 
Wir haben uns auch wieder mit 5 Leuten beim dortigen Fischer für 2 Wochen ab dem 18.7 eingemietet. Sind also dann auch vor Ort. Wenn noch Fragen sind schreib mir ruhig ne PN.
Also........man sieht sich auf Langeland :k

*

*


----------



## burgdorfer (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So, vielen Dank erstmal.. spontan gestern noch ein schönes Haus nähe Spielberg bekommen, Boot ist auch gebucht, ein Uttern560a, hoffe wir haben alles richtig gemacht...wie schwer angelt man rund um langeland im Sommer? Danke #h


----------



## spodsbjerg (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@burgdorfer
Je nach Wassertiefe und Strömung zwischen 50 und 400 Gramm!

*

*


----------



## Stefan W. (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Rohrbacher,

wenn ich mir die Fangmeldungen der Deutschen Küste so ansehe, solltet ihr es vielleicht mal im flachen auf Dorsch versuchen. Fangtiefen von 4-5 m oder von 10 - 15m. Vielleicht fischt ihr einfach zu tief? Ein Versuch wäre es ja mal wert.


----------



## Carptigers (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ Helmand und SFVNOR

Wir sind kurzfristig für 2 Nächte auf dem Campingplatz. ( Freitag bis Sonntag )
Falls gewünscht, können wir uns gerne Samstag Abend im Hafen treffen.
Gruss Flo


----------



## kristoferson (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir fahren von 1.8 für eine Woche nach Lohals   kan mir jemand par tips  geben für nord seite  boot haben wir gemitet bei BaeletFerie  voraus Dankeschon MFG Kris


----------



## SFVNOR (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Helmand schrieb:


> Wir sind ab Samstag mit 12 Leuten für eine Woche da, werden uns dann sicher mal über den Weg laufen oder fahren. Achte einfach auf Autos mit Kennzeichen BOR.
> 
> Viele Grüße und dicke Dorsche!
> 
> Andreas



Moin Andreas,

 Danke und ich werde mal darauf achten. Mein Kennzeichen ist SE (schwarzer Opel Zafira)

 Gute Fahrt und bis denne.

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## SFVNOR (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> @ Helmand und SFVNOR
> 
> Wir sind kurzfristig für 2 Nächte auf dem Campingplatz. ( Freitag bis Sonntag )
> Falls gewünscht, können wir uns gerne Samstag Abend im Hafen treffen.
> Gruss Flo



Moin Florian,

 na mal schauen ob es klappt. Hat die Frittenbude am Campingplatz offen ?
 Ich denke das Nikolaj die Hot Dog Bude dann schon dicht hat.

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## dorsch*thomas (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So, Auto ist gepackt, 02:00 Uhr ist Abfahrt. Wie ich lesen konnte sind ja ab Samstag einige Boardies oben, hoffe für uns alle auf gutes Wetter und schöne Fische . Sind mit einem silbernen Sharan Kennzeichen HX vor Ort. Allen eine gute Anreise. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zanderdieb (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Florian,
> 
> na mal schauen ob es klappt. Hat die Frittenbude am Campingplatz offen ?
> Ich denke das Nikolaj die Hot Dog Bude dann schon dicht hat.
> ...


 

Moin Moin,

die Frittenbude am Campingplatz hat bis 19°°Uhr auf .. Solltet Ihr um 19.05Uhr da sein bekommt ihr auch noch etwas, manchmal selbst um 19.30Uhr noch....

LG
Karsten


----------



## vlamingo (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich habe jetzt alle Berichte der letzten Jahre mal als Lektüre gelesen, sehr interessant, auch wie zwischendurch mal die Emotionen hochgehen .
Ich bin im August auf Langeland, da Bagenkop wohl sehr anfällig für Wind ist und man dann mit dem Boot nicht raus fahren kann wollen wir dann Plattfische vom Ufer aus angeln. Hat jemand vielleicht Informationen wo im August (Anfang August) gute Uferplätze sind die potentiell gute Plattfischfänge bringen könnten? 
herzlichen dank schonmal vorab
lg
Silke


----------



## SFVNOR (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



vlamingo schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt alle Berichte der letzten Jahre mal als Lektüre gelesen, sehr interessant, auch wie zwischendurch mal die Emotionen hochgehen .
> Ich bin im August auf Langeland, da Bagenkop wohl sehr anfällig für Wind ist und man dann mit dem Boot nicht raus fahren kann wollen wir dann Plattfische vom Ufer aus angeln. Hat jemand vielleicht Informationen wo im August (Anfang August) gute Uferplätze sind die potentiell gute Plattfischfänge bringen könnten?
> herzlichen dank schonmal vorab
> lg
> Silke



Moin Silke,

 Ich kann Dir den Langelandführer von der *Rapsbande *empfehlen. Da findest Du alle Spots auf Langeland für das Angeln. Illustriert, mit Wegbeschreibungen, etc.

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## SFVNOR (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Silke,
> 
> Ich kann Dir den Langelandführer von der *Rapsbande *empfehlen. Da findest Du alle Spots auf Langeland für das Angeln. Illustriert, mit Wegbeschreibungen, etc.
> 
> ...



Ach ja, es gibt auch noch 2 Put & Take Seen (Forellenpuff) auf LL
 1 x in Trygellev und 1 x in Spodsbjerg

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## vlamingo (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

danke fuer die info
 forellenteich muss nicht sein und ueber den angelfuehrer den ich auch habe denke ich DAs was viele schreiben. Kann passen kann aber auch nicht.
 vielleicht lueftet ja jemand seine persoenlichen guten uferstellen Wo gute erfahrungen Im Sommer gemacht wurden. Denke IST sicher nicht DAs ganze jahr ueber eine stelle gut.  Wuerde mich freuen und keine angst mein sohn und ich Lassen sicher viel ueber
 LG Silke


----------



## fischerheinrich (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Silke,

habe mal in Snöde im Sommer einigermaßen gut gefangen:
Snöde Standvej bis zur Küste mit dem Auto und dann ca. 400m rechts runter (zu Fuß) in Richtung Spitze, so ca. 100 bis 150m vor der Spitze war es häufig gut.
Ist halt von Spodsbjerg noch ein wenig entfernt.

Grüße


----------



## Amigo-X (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Sind ja spärliche Fangmeldungen von Langeland dieses Jahr. Die Dorsche sind wohl weiter südlich abgewandert. Um Fehmarn und in der Lübecker Bucht wird ganz ordentlich gefangen.


----------



## hagel21 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hoffe das sich die Fänge bessern,sind ab nächstes Wochenende in Bagenkop  für zwei Wochen! Im letzten Sommer war es einfach nur super.Das Wetter war super und die Fänge auch! 
Hagel21


----------



## MS aus G (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich glaube nicht, das die Dorsche abgewandert sind, sondern, das das Wetter bzw. der Wind den vielen Anglern einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht!!! Ich glaube, das die letzte Woche, also die bis Morgen, fast ein Totalausfall war, so wie der Wind geweht hat. Es kann eigentlich nur besser werden!!!

  Allen die Morgen "hoch" fahren eine gute Anreise und hoffentlich weniger Wind und dazu noch gute Fänge!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Ayu (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Eine Woche Langeland ist wieder zu Ende und ich kann euch beruhigen die Dorsche sind noch da! :m
Gewohnt haben wir in Spodsbjerg wo wir auch ein Boot bei IBI gebucht hatten. Alles war top in Ordnung.
Mit den fängen waren wir sehr zufrieden. Es gab einige gute Dorsch bis 80cm jeden Tag außer die beiden letzten Tage war der Wind zu stark. Gefangen haben wir meistens bei der Grünen Tonne meist mit Gummis in verschiedenen Größen. Egal ob auf Twister oder Gummifisch ob mit pink Braun Orange haben die Dorsche gut gebissen. 
Ich wünsche allen die oben sind Gute Fänge und angenehmes Wetter


----------



## vlamingo (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

gibt es eigentlich karten auf denen die tonnen markiert sindmit namen oder farbe? es wird oft von gruener oder rote tonne oder turm geschrieben. waere toll, gerade fuer ll neulinge zu erfahren welche das sind bzw wo. ich weiss die frage ist wahrscheinlich banal für jemanden der das schon kennt, aber neulinge wie ich würden sich freuen.
 lg
 silke
 p.s. wenn das schon irgendwo erklärt ist, bitte einfach nur sage wo, habs leider nicht gefunden


----------



## hagel21 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Die roten,gelben oder grünen Tonnen markieren das Fahrwasser der grossen Schiffe zB Fähren oder Containerschiffe.In Spodsberg kann Du die schon vom Ufer sehen.In der Fahrrinne sollte man besser nicht angeln.Ich glaube aber das Angel dort trotzdem erlaubt ist nur super gefährlich.
Hagel


----------



## engelhai (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



vlamingo schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich karten auf denen die tonnen markiert sindmit namen oder farbe? es wird oft von gruener oder rote tonne oder turm geschrieben. waere toll, gerade fuer ll neulinge zu erfahren welche das sind bzw wo. ich weiss die frage ist wahrscheinlich banal für jemanden der das schon kennt, aber neulinge wie ich würden sich freuen.
> lg
> silke
> p.s. wenn das schon irgendwo erklärt ist, bitte einfach nur sage wo, habs leider nicht gefunden



Gehe einfach mal auf die Seite von Kees! Dort steht alles was du brauchst.http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/co-rdinaten-carlos


----------



## Multe (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

wie geil ist das denn??
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Spodsbjerg-Havn/126559900691558
bei dem Wasser musst du nicht mal mit dem Boot raus...


----------



## carlsberg (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Autsch! Hoffentlich haben alle die Oben sind Gummistiefel dabei.


----------



## UMK (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Liebe Langelandgemeinde,
ab dem 18.07.2015 sind die drei Kölner wieder für 14 Tage vor Ort. Habe gerade alle Rollen mit schönem neuen 8fach-Geflecht bespult und die Pilker in Langelandfangbestdipp eingelegt. 
Schade, dass das Wetter bei unseren Voranglern mitunter nicht so dolle war und hier und da die Fänge hätten besser sein können. Hoffen wir für unsere Zeit das Beste!!! Aber nach den letzten acht Jahren haben wir auch schon alle Tops und Flops kennen gelernt und waren am Ende doch immer sehr zufrieden und sind - und das ist das Wichtigste - tiefenentspannt wieder nach Kölle zurück. 
Natürlich haben wir auch beim Besten auf Long Island gebucht, Nikolaj stellt uns wieder das Limbo mit Steuerstand zur Verfügung. Wir sind mit nem schwarzem Mazda M5 da. Freuen uns schon auf euch!!
Dickes Petri für alle
UMK


----------



## Burges (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So, hier mal noch eine kleines Statment von mir nach der vergangenen Woche in Spodsbjerg.
Wir waren ne 12 Mann starke Truppe, die so einigen Spaß miteinander hatten:q( darunter auch Ayu,gelle#h)
Wetter war dieses mal für uns leider etwas bescheiden,hatte noch nie soviel klamotten beim Angeln an wie diese Jahr,da es doch recht frisch war an manchen morgenden.
Zu den Befürchttungen, der Dorsch wäre nicht mehr da, kann ich euch beruhigen, er ist noch da, nur muss man in halt suchen!
Was mir so manchmal bei einigen anderen Anglern aufgefallen ist, das Sie viel zu schwer fischen, da biegen sich die Ruten alleine vom Bleigewicht krum. Wir hatten letzte Woche schon ziemlich starke Srömung,dann kam der heftige Wind noch dazu und man hatte dadurch ne sehr starke drift. Trotzdem war bei uns keiner auf´m Boot der mit mehr als 125gr. fischte. Man muss dadurch zwar mehr arbeiten,vorallem diejenigen die auf´m Boot in die Gegendrift fischen!
Zu den Farben kann ich nur soviel sagen, es war alles dabei.
Mal fing diese Farbe besser mal ne andere,gebissen haben sie auf alles, wenn man den Dorsch gefunden hatte.
Tendenz geht aber mit sicherheit Richtiung dunkel.
Gerade unsere Pilkfischer hatten zum teil auf schwarze bzw. schwarz/rote Pilker gute fänge.Ich als Gummifischer hatte mit dunkelbraun oder schwarz/roten Gummis schöne Fische. Mitunder fing man auch mal auf knallige Farben, aber ihr müst das vor Ort ausprobieren, kann diese Woche ja schon wieder ganz anderst aussehen.
Aufjedenfall wünsche ich allein die die nächsten Wochen oben sind viel Erfolg und Petri Heil.
Wir kommen nächstes Jahr jedenfalls wieder, Boot ist bei IBI schon reserviert:vik:,den wenn man sich einmal den Langelandvirus eingefangen hat, gibt´s nichts anderes#6.

In diesem Sinne, tschü mit ü.


----------



## SFVNOR (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

Bin am SA auf LL gelandet und habe noch nie so ein Gewitter mit Starkregen über gefühlte 5 Std erlebt.
Na egal, SO bei SW um die 3-4 raus und nach 4 Std. wieder zurück in den Hafen von Spodsbjerg. Ausbeute waren 2 Dorsche unter 38 und eine Makrele die natuerlich wieder schwimmen durften. Platte haben nicht gebissen egal auf was auch immer.
Ich habe mit anderen Anglern gesprochen und Alle sind mehr oder weniger Schneider geblieben. 
Egal, es war dennoch schön und mir bleiben ja noch fast 2 Wochen #6
Gruss und weiterhin Petri Heil 

Stefan


----------



## Carptigers (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So, wir sind wieder zurück aus Spodsbjerg.
Leider gingen die 3 Tage viel zu schnell vorbei. 
Freitag war Anreise, die leider durch zwei aufeinanderfolgende Staus geprägt war. Am Abend konnte ich das Boot von Nikolaj in Empfang nehmen, so das einer frühen Ausfahrt am nächsten morgen nichts im Wege stand. Geschlafen haben wir am benachbartem Campingplatz.
Um 5.00 Uhr sollte eigentlich der Wecker klingen, allerdings war ich so aufgeregt, dass ich bereits um 4 wach war und um 5.30 Uhr auf dem Wasser Richtung Sonne schipperte. 
Die ersten Driften wurden hinterm gelben Turm in 20m Tiefe ausgeführt und die ersten Fische gefangen. Alle leider unter meinem persönlich Maß von 60cm. Gegen 12 Uhr waren es dann 15 Stück bis 1,05m.
Eigentlich wollte ich gegen 16.00Uhr nochmals auf See, allerdings gab einen 5 stündigen Regenschauer mit Blitz und Donner. Der gesamte Campingplatz sowie der Hafen waren unter Wasser. Im Hafen roch es durch das eingeleitete Wasser wie auf einer Müllhalde und das Wasser war durchgehend braun gefärbt.
Am nächsten morgen startete ich an der erfolgreichsten Stelle vom Vortag, leider ohne Erfolg. An den anderen Stellen folgten ausschließlich "kleinere" Fische. Erst nördlich des gelben Turms Richtung Bermuda konnte ich noch 10 schöne Fische bis 90cm  erbeuten.
Alles in allem waren es 2 schöne aber auch anstrengende Tage.
Allen die noch oben sind weiterhin viel Glück und Spass beim Angeln :vik:


----------



## Carptigers (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So noch ein paar Eindrücke...


----------



## Stulle (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Schicke fänge. Ich hoffe ihr seit nicht über Hamburg gefahren? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Multe (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

SUPER Florian - doch was willst du jetzt im August fangen ??
Das waren die letzten Dorsche....:q:q:q:q:q:q
Gruß Walter


----------



## otto57 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> SUPER Florian - doch was willst du jetzt im August fangen ??
> Das waren die letzten Dorsche....:q:q:q:q:q:q
> Gruß Walter


Mach kein Quatsch, wollen im SEPTEMBER noch mal hoch. konnten im Mai die Kisten nicht voll machen [emoji15]


----------



## Stefan W. (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Petri Carptigers. Das war doch mal ein gelungenes Wochenende. Sehr schöne Dorsche. Darf man fragen in welchen Tiefen die großen gebissen haben?


----------



## Multe (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Im Rahmen vom IBI - Sommerservice ( 16. August - 4. September ) finden, wie schon in den vergangenen Jahren, am Sonntag den 16.August, den 23. August und Sonntag, den 30. August jeweils um 10.00 Uhr im Hafen von Spodsbjerg wieder  kostenlose Workshops statt. 
Hier könnt ihr neues Tackle, wie Ruten, Rollen Köder und die neuen Rigs sehen. Es gibt auch Infos über die aktuellen Hot Spots der Dorsche und Tips wie und wo man die scheuen Steinbutt fängt.
Natürlich erfahrt ihr auch etwas wie man den Meerforellen im Sommer nachstellt, denn fast alle Angler sind der Meinung, das man diese Silberlinge nur Nachts oder am frühen Morgen fängt.
Schön wäre es, wenn sich die Boardies zu erkennen geben oder posten, wer an diesen Tagen vor Ort ist.
Natürlich wird es auch wieder eine Tombola geben. Im letzten Jahr konnte hierbei ein Boardie eine Inliner - Rute gewinnen und das Jahr davor ein anderer aus dem Board eine schöne Stationärrolle.
Unter den anwesenden Frauen werden auch wieder Fischkochbücher verlost.


----------



## carlsberg (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bin leider nicht dabei , war aber sehr interessant letztes Jahr. Und kann es jedem empfehlen. 
Habe eine Leckere Dose Bier bekommen!! 
Nikolaj von ibi hat noch ein neues Haus für 12 Personen heute rein gestellt.


----------



## Carptigers (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin moin und vielen Dank.
Die Masse an Fisch hat in Tiefen zwischen 17 und 22m gebissen, die großen kamen erst ab 30m. 
Aus welchem Grund die großen so viel Wasser überm Kopf benötigen kann ich nicht sagen. 
Die Fische im Süden haben vermehrt Fische ausgekotzt, wobei die im Norden voll mit Krabben waren. 
Das waren aber alles nur Momentaufnahmen, da ich nur 2 Tage oben war...


----------



## spodsbjerg (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

*TOP!! Danke für die Fangberichte. Werden ja doch noch schöne Fische gefangen. *
*Du Florian.......wie wollen denn die Dicken auch vom tiefen nach oben kommen bei dem Wasserdruck in 30m .*

*

*


----------



## spodsbjerg (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



otto57 schrieb:


> Mach kein Quatsch, wollen im SEPTEMBER noch mal hoch. konnten im Mai die Kisten nicht voll machen [emoji15]


 
Lass dich von Multe nicht verrückt machen!! Ende des Monats wird doch wieder neu besetzt :m. 

*

*


----------



## Rohrbacher (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Burges schrieb:


> So, hier mal noch eine kleines Statment von mir nach der vergangenen Woche in Spodsbjerg.
> Wir waren ne 12 Mann starke Truppe, die so einigen Spaß miteinander hatten:q( darunter auch Ayu,gelle#h)
> Wetter war dieses mal für uns leider etwas bescheiden,hatte noch nie soviel klamotten beim Angeln an wie diese Jahr,da es doch recht frisch war an manchen morgenden.
> Zu den Befürchttungen, der Dorsch wäre nicht mehr da, kann ich euch beruhigen, er ist noch da, nur muss man in halt suchen!
> ...




Wir hatten es in allen Tiefen probiert und auch mit allen erdenklichen Ködern und Farben. 
Gewichte hatten wir bis max. 150 g, jedoch meist 70 - 100 g gefischt, An- sowie Abdrift.
Wir hatten die ersten Tage südlich an den Tonnen geangelt und dort bei der roten Tonne an der Kante vereinzelte Dorsche fangen können. Später nördlich bis zum Bermudadreieck absolut nichts.
Platten hatten ganz gut gebissen, wobei es egal war ob man mit Garnele oder Wattwurm fischte.
Vielleicht fehlte uns aber das "Finetuning" - wir waren ja das erste mal vor Ort. Man muss allerdings sagen zum Glück, denn wären wir wie immer in Bagenkop gewesen, wären wir wegen des Windes wohl gar nicht raus gekommen.

Wir hoffen jedenfalls aufs nächste Jahr.

Gruß Rohrbacher


----------



## Multe (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

*ACHTUNG Änderung :*
Bis *HEUTE* konnte man bei Buchung der Alsfähre ( Fynshav - Bojden ) immer im Hafen bezahlen.
Ab sofort ist dies leider nicht mehr möglich. Bei einer Buchung muss Vorkasse geleistet werden.
Nur *bereits gebuchte* Überfahrten kann man noch im Hafen bezahlen.


----------



## danalf (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG Änderung :*
> Bis *HEUTE* konnte man bei Buchung der Alsfähre ( Fynshav - Bojden ) immer im Hafen bezahlen.
> Ab sofort ist dies leider nicht mehr möglich. Bei einer Buchung muss Vorkasse geleistet werden.
> Nur *bereits gebuchte* Überfahrten kann man noch im Hafen bezahlen.



Walter,das haben sie mir schon das letzte mal gesagt.Weil,sehr viele haben gebucht und sind trotzdem über Land gefahren.|kopfkrat
Aber soll uns nicht stören.
Beste Grüße aus Dänemark|wavey:
Lutz


----------



## Stulle (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



danalf schrieb:


> Walter,das haben sie mir schon das letzte mal gesagt.Weil,sehr viele haben gebucht und sind trotzdem über Land gefahren.|kopfkrat
> Aber soll uns nicht stören.
> Beste Grüße aus Dänemark|wavey:
> Lutz


Kein Wunder bei den Preisen


----------



## otto57 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Kein Wunder bei den Preisen


Wir haben es mal druch gerechnet [emoji15] , von Zeit und Geld bringt es nicht so einen großen Vorteil.


----------



## Stulle (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

80€ hin und rück das ist mehr als das Benzin für eine Strecke über Land und wegen der Lage bringt es kaum Zeitersparnis 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Burges (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Rohrbacher schrieb:


> Wir hatten es in allen Tiefen probiert und auch mit allen erdenklichen Ködern und Farben.
> Gewichte hatten wir bis max. 150 g, jedoch meist 70 - 100 g gefischt, An- sowie Abdrift.
> Wir hatten die ersten Tage südlich an den Tonnen geangelt und dort bei der roten Tonne an der Kante vereinzelte Dorsche fangen können. Später nördlich bis zum Bermudadreieck absolut nichts.
> Platten hatten ganz gut gebissen, wobei es egal war ob man mit Garnele oder Wattwurm fischte.
> ...



Ja das kenne ich auch, wir waren früher(bestimmt 12-13 mal) immer von Bagenkop aus gestartet und hatten in einem Jahr solch ein Wind wie die vergangene Woche und konnten kein einziges mal zum fischen raus. Da hieß es auch"mit leeren Kisten nach Hause fahren". Spodsbjerg ist daher etwas sicherer, da meist ablandiger Wind herscht und man so im Belt von unserer Lieblingsinsel etwas geschützt ist.

Gruß


----------



## spodsbjerg (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bei uns ging es sich auch nicht um irgend eine Ersparnis sondern um ein Stündchen Pause, eine schöne Aussicht als auch auf das einstimmen auf einen schönen Urlaub .*

*


----------



## Stulle (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Naja ich starte ja auch wo andere das meiste der strecke schon geschafft haben ; )

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderdieb (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



otto57 schrieb:


> Wir haben es mal druch gerechnet [emoji15] , von Zeit und Geld bringt es nicht so einen großen Vorteil.


 
Das nicht .... Aber es bringt mir mehr Entspannung ... Bis Fynshavn fahre ich meistens 6std durch und lege mich dort dann hin und schlafe .... Fahre dann auf die Fähre und Frühstücke dort... angekommen fahre Ich dann Seelenruhig und ausgeruht zum Campingplatz nach Spodsbjerg und kann sofort Angeln fahren ... letztes Jahr habe Ich mich dannn nach Ankunft erst hin gelegt und geschlafen ....Da wir immer direkt nach der Arbeit losfahren ... 
Der Tipp vom Walter mit der Fähre war für uns Gold wert.... 

LG 
Karsten


----------



## Stulle (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Gut in 6 Stunden fahre ich von Zuhause bis Spodsbjerg mit dem womo. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Windelwilli (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> 80€ hin und rück das ist mehr als das Benzin für eine Strecke über Land und wegen der Lage bringt es kaum Zeitersparnis
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Ich möchte Kiel-Bagenkop zurück!:c

Obwohl...dann müssten sie mein Haus für Oktober wieder abreißen....|kopfkrat


----------



## Multe (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ Windelwilli - Ich möchte Kiel-Bagenkop zurück!:c

ich auch...
wird aber nie mehr kommen.
Die planen ja jetzt eine feste Verbindung zwischen Als und Fünen - aber - bis die Brücke dann fertig ist können die unsere Enkel benutzen.


----------



## Stulle (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Kiel Spodsbjerg wäre mir auch recht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan W. (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Als erstes kommt erstmal Fehmarn Lolland ne Verbindung.
Wenn es nach den Dänen geht wäre es schon lange in Bau.


----------



## Windelwilli (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Kiel Spodsbjerg wäre mir auch recht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Wäre mir auch sehr Recht. :m
Wegen mir auch nur eine Fähre die nur Samstags fährt.

Nur leider ist die Insel zu klein und die paar Angler werden's nicht rausreißen. #d


----------



## carlsberg (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das wäre super wieder von Kiel aus zu starten. Wir fahren über Lolland auch wenn es was kosten intensiver ist , aber wir kommen entspannt an.


----------



## Surfinwombat (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo, 

ich fahre im Juli zum 2. mal nach Langeland. Bin schon seit einigen Tagen am schauen was auf und um die Insel rum so geht (Fangmäßig). Ist ja von Nachrichten im Moment ein wenig dünn. Wird momentan etwas gefangen und wo? Damals bin ich auch im Juli von Bagenkop los und habe dann vor der Südspitze in 10m ganz gut gefangen. 

Grüße Lars


----------



## otto57 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Surfinwombat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre im Juli zum 2. mal nach Langeland. Bin schon seit einigen Tagen am schauen was auf und um die Insel rum so geht (Fangmäßig). Ist ja von Nachrichten im Moment ein wenig dünn. Wird momentan etwas gefangen und wo? Damals bin ich auch im Juli von Bagenkop los und habe dann vor der Südspitze in 10m ganz gut gefangen.
> 
> Grüße Lars


Moin
mit dem Wind soll es ja jetzt auch endlich besser werden. Aber mal abwarten sind ja noch ein paar Tage


----------



## Surfinwombat (26. Juni 2015)

War das wirklich über mehrere Tage/Wochen so sch****e mit dem Wind?  Bis 4-5 bft kann man ja noch raus. Was hatte es da 5bft und mehr?


----------



## Stefan W. (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bei Windstärken von 4-5 Bft aus der falschen Richtung fahre
ich nicht mehr los.


----------



## germanbrl (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So Morgen geht es wieder loss.
Mit Fangmeldungen ist es ja im Momentn dünn.
Ich hoffe es wird wieder eine erfolgreiche Woche.
Wenn es etwas gibt werde ich wie immer berichten.
Bin mit Frau und eigenen Boot oben. Berliner Kennzeichen und wenn Bordis dasind nur mal ansprechen.
Also bis dann!


----------



## Carptigers (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Mit dem Wetter hast du wohl richtig Glück, von daher sollte es mit den Fängen auch klappen.
Kannst uns ja mal auf dem laufenden halten...


----------



## chaco (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

wartet mal ab,es wird jetzt wärmer, die fische ziehen in den langeland belt!! die fänge werden besser werden!


----------



## SFVNOR (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

Gestern war endlich mal seit 1 Woche ein erfolgreicher Tag. Nun ja, ich spreche mal lieber nicht über die 3 Verluste von Geschirr und Schnur :c Ich konnte dennoch 12 Dorsche in der Größe von 55-60 cm verhaften und ein paar Platte erlegen. dennoch ist es schwer den Fisch zu finden und die Netztfischer sind sehr aktiv. Nun ja, die leben hält davon obwohl es manchmal nervt die Stellwege zu erkennen.
Mal schauen wie es Morgen so geht. Heute am SA is Pause bei mir.

Gruss und Petri den neuen auf LL,

Stefan


----------



## pfeffermakrele (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

moin Langelandangler,
 ich habe meinen Sohn kurzfristig mit einem Angelwochenende in Dänemark überrascht was wir bereits am kommenden Wochenende durchführen wollen. 
 Da wir nur von Freitag bis Sonntag bleiben kommt wohl ein Boot nicht in Frage und daher habe ich ein paar Fragen zum Brandungsangeln, da ich denke, das wir uns die 3 Tage augiebig damit beschäftigen werden und es klasse wäre wenn jemand von euch da ein paar Tipps zu fängigen Stellen hat (die Rapsbande habe ich, aber da ist der Juli eher ausgeklammert was das fangen angeht).
 Wir wollen versuchen Plattfische, vielleicht auch einen Dorsch in der Brandung zu fangen. Könnt ihr da gute Stellen empfehlen?
 Zudem wollen wir auf einem Campingplatz Zelten, da wäre einer ideal, wo man auch eventuelle Fänge einfrieren kann bis zur Abreise. Gibt es sowas? 
 Sollte in der Brandung gar nichts gehen, könnt ihr da einen Forellensee empfehlen bzw. ist es kurzfristig möglich auf einem Kutter mit 2 Personen mitzufahren?
 Ja ich weiss, Fragen über Fragen aber wäre klasse wenn wir da Unterstützung kriegen würden damit und vielleicht ein wenig Fischfang gelingt. 
 viele Grüsse
 Volker


----------



## Der Goldaal (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej Pfeffermakrele,

also ein paar Deiner Fragen kann ich vielleicht beantworten. 
Also Brandung und Sommer passen natürlich nicht gerade super zusammen. Aber für ein paar Butt sollte es wohl reichen. Also solltest Du Dir vielleicht Strände mit sandigem Boden suchen. Bei Gulstav geht wohl auch immer was. 
Als Forellensee kann ich Blue Rock empfehlen. Das ist eine saubere schöne Anlage. Ich weiß nicht ob der künstliche Wasserlauf für Fliegenfischer schon in Betrieb ist. Der See ist zwar nicht auf Langeland, aber recht schnell erreichbar. Oder natürlich der See nördlich von Spodsbjerg, der nicht zu meinen Favoriten gehört.
Ansonsten probieren oder mal vor Ort durchfragen.
Viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## MS aus G (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Sollte der Wind es zulassen würde ich Dir trotzdem empfehlen, sich ein Boot zu leihen. Ist ja noch nicht die Hauptferienzeit und vielleicht hast Du Glück und es ist noch was kurzfristig frei!!! Dürfte die bessere Wahl sein um im Sommer was zu fangen!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Zanderdieb (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



pfeffermakrele schrieb:


> moin Langelandangler,
> ich habe meinen Sohn kurzfristig mit einem Angelwochenende in Dänemark überrascht was wir bereits am kommenden Wochenende durchführen wollen.
> Da wir nur von Freitag bis Sonntag bleiben kommt wohl ein Boot nicht in Frage und daher habe ich ein paar Fragen zum Brandungsangeln, da ich denke, das wir uns die 3 Tage augiebig damit beschäftigen werden und es klasse wäre wenn jemand von euch da ein paar Tipps zu fängigen Stellen hat (die Rapsbande habe ich, aber da ist der Juli eher ausgeklammert was das fangen angeht).
> Wir wollen versuchen Plattfische, vielleicht auch einen Dorsch in der Brandung zu fangen. Könnt ihr da gute Stellen empfehlen?
> ...


 

Moin Moin,

also Platte fängst du eigentlich fast überall links von Spodsbjerg.. Wenn du Dorsch und Platte fangen möchtest dann fahre nach Gulstav..... oder sogar noch weiter nach Bagenkop... Dort fängst du Abends alles ... ... Wir waren vor drei Wochen dort und haben in Gulstav abends Dorsche um 50cm gefangen sowie schöne Platte ... Zur NOT FRAG Thomas in Spodsbjerg(Angelgeschäft) dort wird Dir mit Rat und Tat beiseite gestanden .. Seine Tipps waren bis her immer Gold Wert.. LG
Karsten


----------



## SFVNOR (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

Ich habe eine Frage die sich nicht direkt auf das Angeln bezieht. Wie viele ja Wissen ist die Strömung trotz 3-4 Beaufort manchmal exorbitant und man kommt zeitweise nur mit Gewichten von 150-...Gr. Zum Grund.
Was haltet Ihr von einem Driftsack ? Wo am besten angebracht und wie lang sollte die Leine dann sein ? 
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen ?

Ich habe eigentlich immer ein Boot von Nicolaj des Typ 2

Danke im vorraus für Rückmeldungen.

Gruss, Stefan


----------



## Stulle (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



pfeffermakrele schrieb:


> moin Langelandangler,
> ich habe meinen Sohn kurzfristig mit einem Angelwochenende in Dänemark überrascht was wir bereits am kommenden Wochenende durchführen wollen.
> Da wir nur von Freitag bis Sonntag bleiben kommt wohl ein Boot nicht in Frage und daher habe ich ein paar Fragen zum Brandungsangeln, da ich denke, das wir uns die 3 Tage augiebig damit beschäftigen werden und es klasse wäre wenn jemand von euch da ein paar Tipps zu fängigen Stellen hat (die Rapsbande habe ich, aber da ist der Juli eher ausgeklammert was das fangen angeht).
> Wir wollen versuchen Plattfische, vielleicht auch einen Dorsch in der Brandung zu fangen. Könnt ihr da gute Stellen empfehlen?
> ...



Der Campingplatz in Bagenkop ist als Angler freundlich beworben.
Brandung im Sommer ist schwierig, nachts wird es viel kleine dorsche geben da wäre dann Blinkern vieleicht besser. Kutter fahren unregelmäßig von Spodsbjerg, Bagenkop oder zur Not Nyborg. An sonnsten die stellen der rabsbande nicht nördlich der Linie ristinge-fodslette anfahren.


----------



## Carptigers (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ SFVNOR

Das kommt ganz auf die Gegebenheit an.
Normalerweise verwendet man einen Driftsack nur, wenn viel Wind herrscht und wenig Strömung, ansonsten zieht nämlich die Strömung dein Boot.


----------



## Trophy2002 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Also Driftsack verweden wir wenn Wind und Strömung gegenseitig. 
Bei unserem Boot mit Aufbau hilft das wirklich. Wir befestigen ihn am Heck mit ca.6-8m Leine.
Im Mai konnten wir die Triftgeschwindigkeit von fast 8km/h auf 4 reduzieren.

lg peter


----------



## Multe (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3Nn_68VJXs
hier mal wieder ein sehr schöner Film von den Holländern


----------



## Der Goldaal (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@SFVNOR

Hi, also ich glaube, dass die Bezeichnung Driftsack immer zu Verwirrungen führt. Er wird benutzt, um die eigene Drift zu reduzieren. Er kann Dir aber nicht gegen die eigentliche Drift des Wasser helfen. Denn sowohl Driftsack als auch das Boot befinden sich ja unter den gleichen Umständen im selben Medium. Soll heißen, dass der Driftsack die selbe Geschwindigkeit wie das Boot aufnimmt. Wie oben schon beschrieben hilft ein Driftsack gegen den Wind, und dabei natürlich besonders gut bei Booten mit Aufbau. Eine Anschaffung lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, denke ich. Wir lassen den Driftsack vielleicht 5m vom Boot ziehen. Weiter vom Boot entfernt macht nur mehr Arbeit beim Reinholen und dürfte keine Verbesserung bringen. Ob das alles so richtig ist weiß ich nicht, so erkläre ich mir es auf jeden Fall. ;-)


----------



## Zander_Ulli (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



pfeffermakrele schrieb:


> moin Langelandangler,
> ich habe meinen Sohn kurzfristig mit einem Angelwochenende in Dänemark überrascht was wir bereits am kommenden Wochenende durchführen wollen.
> Da wir nur von Freitag bis Sonntag bleiben kommt wohl ein Boot nicht in Frage und daher habe ich ein paar Fragen zum Brandungsangeln, da ich denke, das wir uns die 3 Tage augiebig damit beschäftigen werden und es klasse wäre wenn jemand von euch da ein paar Tipps zu fängigen Stellen hat (die Rapsbande habe ich, aber da ist der Juli eher ausgeklammert was das fangen angeht).
> Wir wollen versuchen Plattfische, vielleicht auch einen Dorsch in der Brandung zu fangen. Könnt ihr da gute Stellen empfehlen?
> ...



Hi Pfeffermakrele,
ich war vor ein paar Jahren auf dem Campingplatz in 
Spodsbjerg. Damals gab es Filetiertische und auch die
Möglichkeit zum Einfrieren. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich
da was dran geändert hat. Aber ich würd einfach mal anrufen,
und fragen um sicher zu gehen. Ansonsten ist um die 
Jahreszeit vielleicht ja noch ein Boot frei. Da würd ich auch
einfach mal z.B. bei IBI anrufen oder ne mail schreiben.
Geht doch bestimmt nichts über so nen schönen Bootstag 
im Sommer wenn das Wetter mit macht #a
Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel dicke Fische und gutes Wetter,
Gruß Ulli


----------



## Helmand (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Surfinwombat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre im Juli zum 2. mal nach Langeland. Bin schon seit einigen Tagen am schauen was auf und um die Insel rum so geht (Fangmäßig). Ist ja von Nachrichten im Moment ein wenig dünn. Wird momentan etwas gefangen und wo? Damals bin ich auch im Juli von Bagenkop los und habe dann vor der Südspitze in 10m ganz gut gefangen.
> 
> Grüße Lars



Wir waren vom 20.-27.6. in Spodsbjerg und haben gut gefangen. Waren meistens im Süden ca. Höhe DW 57 und haben dort in Tiefen von ca. 18 - 25 m ordentlich Dorsche bis über 90 cm gefangen. Hauptsächlich auf Gummis am "leichten" Gerät mit Jigköpfen von 60 - 90 Gramm. Ist mehr Arbeit, macht aber Spaß und fängt! Da z.T. wenig Strömung lief gingen Schlabberschwänze gut und alles, was ordentlich wackelt. Ein paar Köhler bis 65 cm waren dann im Mittelwasser auch dabei. Fast alle Dorsche hatten kleine Fische gefressen, also sollte auf kleine Pilker auch was gehen.
Grüße und Petri Heil!
Andreas


----------



## pfeffermakrele (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

ja super, danke für die infos auch mit dem boot, das wird wohl der bessere weg sein jetzt im sommer. wettervorhersage sieht ja ganz gut aus für das wochenende. werde danach auf jeden fall berichten, wie es war.
 volker


----------



## hagel21 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bin gerade hier oben,Wetter super,Wind geht,Strömung viel.
Gestern grosse Makrelen,mehr wie Dorsche.
Hagel


----------



## Stulle (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



hagel21 schrieb:


> Bin gerade hier oben,Wetter super,Wind geht,Strömung viel.
> Gestern grosse Makrelen,mehr wie Dorsche.
> Hagel


Petri Heil [emoji2]


----------



## Trophy2002 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Hej Pfeffermakrele,
> 
> also ein paar Deiner Fragen kann ich vielleicht beantworten.
> Also Brandung und Sommer passen natürlich nicht gerade super zusammen. Aber für ein paar Butt sollte es wohl reichen. Also solltest Du Dir vielleicht Strände mit sandigem Boden suchen. Bei Gulstav geht wohl auch immer was.
> ...






Ja Goldaal, da hast du mit deinen Ausführungen echt ins schwarze getroffen, mit den 5 m hast du Recht ich denke recht viel mehr sind es bei mir sicher auch nicht, aber weist ja, wir Angler übertreiben immer ein wenig und aus einem 1m Fisch wird es gleich 1,20m


----------



## Multe (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

*wieder offen :*
der Fischimbiss im Fischereihafen Spodsbjerg ist *ab sofort* wieder geöffnet. Jonas übernimmt jetzt die Küche und so kann man wieder die begehrten Fischfikadellen und Bratfisch essen.
Hier kann man auch Eis bestellen !!!


----------



## otto57 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> *wieder offen :*
> der Fischimbiss im Fischereihafen Spodsbjerg ist *ab sofort* wieder geöffnet. Jonas übernimmt jetzt die Küche und so kann man wieder die begehrten Fischfikadellen und Bratfisch essen.
> Hier kann man auch Eis bestellen !!!


Oh lecker Eis, Vanille und Haselnuß von jedem 2 Kugeln [emoji12]


----------



## Multe (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hahaha Otto, leider nur zum Kühlen der Dorsche.
Das andere Eis bekommst du bei Jens im Hafenbüro.
Da musst du einmal das Dajm - Eis probieren - leeeecker.


----------



## otto57 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> hahaha Otto, leider nur zum Kühlen der Dorsche.
> Das andere Eis bekommst du bei Jens im Hafenbüro.
> Da musst du einmal das Dajm - Eis probieren - leeeecker.


Wir fahren erst am 5.9 nach Bukkemose mal sehen wie es mit dem Wetter aussieht , war ja Anfang Mai nicht so toll


----------



## Multe (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Otto, da gibt es leider keine Dorsche mehr, denn Merlo, carptigers  und noch etliche aus dem Board ( ich bin auch dabei ) haben da schon  alles geplündert......( wir fahren nämlich ALLE am 5. Sept. mit vollen Kisten nach  Hause.:q:q:q:q
Aber keine Angst so ein paar Dorsche lassen wir für dich im Wasser - und Strömung und Wind wird schon passen#6
Übrigens war der größte Dorsch heute 111 cm lang - gefangen - natürlich von einem Holländer.


----------



## otto57 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Otto, da gibt es leider keine Dorsche mehr, denn Merlo, carptigers  und noch etliche aus dem Board ( ich bin auch dabei ) haben da schon  alles geplündert......( wir fahren nämlich ALLE mit vollen Kisten nach  Hause.:q:q:q:q
> Aber keine Angst so ein paar Dorsche lassen wir für dich im Wasser - und Strömung und Wind wird schon passen#6


Ich hatte doch noch Dorsch bestellt, sollten kommen wenn ihr alle weg seid [emoji13]


----------



## Carptigers (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Otto, die kannst du dann beim Fischer abholen


----------



## otto57 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hey Otto, die kannst du dann beim Fischer abholen


Fischer geht nicht die machen Angelurlaub, und flicken ihre Netze für das Frühjahr


----------



## Der Goldaal (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ Trophy2002
Hej Peter,
ob es nun 5m sind oder 4 oder 6m ist ja egal  nur es sind nicht 1m und nicht 20m  Wenn ein Meter Fisch auf einmal 1,20m lang ist, ist das nicht einmal so wild.  Schlimmer finde ich es wenn 30cm Fische 50cm lang sein sollen ;-)


----------



## Hein1986 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin moin aus Hamburg |wavey:

Wir sind vom 18.7 bis zum 25.7 in spodsbjerg haben uns das uttern boot gemietet#6

Wir sind neulinge auf langeland über ein paar tipps würden wirnuns sehr freuen ! Oder gibts es sogar jemanden der zu diesem zeitpunkt auch dort ist .? Zum quatschen abends mal ein bierchen trinken austauschen usw. ZURZEIT beobachten wir die fisherboote über vesseltracker lustig wie sie da im zick zack ihre lienen ziehen an 2-3 stellen sind sie immer #6die sind schon gespeichert ! Lohnt es sich richtig in die fahrinne zu fahren oddr ist es da eher schwierig ( strömung) eigentlich müssten die dorsche bei den jetztigen wassertemperaturen noch zwischen 8 und 20 m zu finden sein mal sehennwiensich das entwickelt


WIR SIND DANKBAR FÜR ALLES WAS IHR HABT 

MFG HEIN:vik:


----------



## Windelwilli (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Hein1986 schrieb:


> n 2-3 stellen sind sie immer #6die sind schon gespeichert ! L*ohnt es sich richtig in die fahrinne zu fahren oddr ist es da eher schwierig ( strömung)* eigentlich müssten die dorsche bei den jetztigen wassertemperaturen noch zwischen 8 und 20 m zu finden sein mal sehennwiensich das entwickelt
> 
> 
> WIR SIND DANKBAR FÜR ALLES WAS IHR HABT
> ...



Die Strömung ist da eigentlich weniger das Problem. 
Eher schon die riesen Pötte, die da wie auf einer sechsspurigen Autobahn, und meist nicht gerade langsam, durchfahren.


----------



## ZackDieBohne (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin
Ich bin mit meiner Familie vom 25.7. bis zum 01.08. in Spodsbjerg. Ein Boot haben wir bei Nikolai für die ganze Woche gemietet. Aber meine Jungs ( 11 und 14 Jahre ) wollen auch gern mal von Land oder von der Mole aus angeln, wenn wir mal nicht auf dem Wasser sind. Zielfisch ist Butt oder Makrele. Ist das angeln von den Hafenmolen in Spodsbjerg erlaubt? Und wie stehen die Chancen, dort was zu fangen?


Beste Grüße aus Eckernförde

Timo


----------



## heinzi (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> *wieder offen :*
> der Fischimbiss im Fischereihafen Spodsbjerg ist *ab sofort* wieder geöffnet. Jonas übernimmt jetzt die Küche und so kann man wieder die begehrten Fischfikadellen und Bratfisch essen.
> Hier kann man auch Eis bestellen !!!



Hallo Walter,
wo genau ist denn der Fischimbiss? Bei Nicolaj gerade aus weiter Richtung Fähre? Letztes Jahr habe ich in Spodsbjerg gesucht wo wir mal Fisch essen können, aber nichts gefunden.

Gruß
Heinz


----------



## buttweisser (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



ZackDieBohne schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich bin mit meiner Familie vom 25.7. bis zum 01.08. in Spodsbjerg. Ein Boot haben wir bei Nikolai für die ganze Woche gemietet. Aber meine Jungs ( 11 und 14 Jahre ) wollen auch gern mal von Land oder von der Mole aus angeln, wenn wir mal nicht auf dem Wasser sind. Zielfisch ist Butt oder Makrele. Ist das angeln von den Hafenmolen in Spodsbjerg erlaubt? Und wie stehen die Chancen, dort was zu fangen?
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Timo,

in Spodsbjerg kenn ich mich leider nicht aus, da mich Sp.-berg nicht interessiert. Ich kann Dir daher nur mit Bagenkop weiterhelfen. Hier kannst Du im Hafen mit Paternoster kleinere Heringe (so 20-25cm) fangen. Sehr oft kommen die Heringe aber erst gegen 21-22 Uhr. Seltener sind sie auch tagsüber da.

Brandung im Sommer ist in der Regel schwierig, aber wenn das Wasser nicht zu warm ist und ein paar Tage starker Wind aus westl. und teilw. südl. Richtungen vorherrscht, dann kanst Du auch im Sommer auf sehr gute Fänge in der Brandung hoffen.

Dabei suchst Du Strände wie Dovns Klint, mit tieferem Wasser in Ufernähe auf. Diese Strände sind aber fast alle wieder im Süden. Jetzt weißt Du auch warum ich nicht nach Spodsbjerg fahre. 

Ich bin auch ab dem 25.07. ne Woche mit Familie auf der Insel. Ich hab 2 Mädels fast 12 und fast 16.

LG Uwe

@ Multe,

die Fahrräder nehm ich auch mit.


----------



## pfeffermakrele (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

mal ne eher kulinarische frage. wie ist denn das Angebot von Imbissen, Restaurants auf langeland. da wir dort auf dem Campingplatz zelten werden haben wir geplant uns ausschliesslich 'fremd' zu ernähren, sprich frühstücksrestaurants, Imbisse oder ähnliches (fischbimbiss ist schonmal gut für zwischendurch).  Gibt es da was?


----------



## Surfinwombat (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir sind ab nächsten Sonntag auf Langeland. Die Wettervorhersage sieht ja ganz ok aus. Die Windvorhersage macht mir etwas Bauchschmerzen. Windstärke 4 mit Böhen bis 6. Was haltet ihr davon, ein 5,80m Boot mit 50PS sollte das schaffen oder? LG Lars


----------



## STRULIK (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Multe#h
Bin auch ab 29.08 eine Woche mit 3 Mann in Spordsbjerg :vik:


----------



## Stulle (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



pfeffermakrele schrieb:


> mal ne eher kulinarische frage. wie ist denn das Angebot von Imbissen, Restaurants auf langeland. da wir dort auf dem Campingplatz zelten werden haben wir geplant uns ausschliesslich 'fremd' zu ernähren, sprich frühstücksrestaurants, Imbisse oder ähnliches (fischbimbiss ist schonmal gut für zwischendurch).  Gibt es da was?


Spodsbjerg und Bagenkop haben Imbisse und einen brugsen dazu noch Fisch Läden. Rudkøbing sollte auch Restaurants haben aber da kenne ich mich kaum aus.


----------



## otto57 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Spodsbjerg und Bagenkop haben Imbisse und einen brugsen dazu noch Fisch Läden. Rudkøbing sollte auch Restaurants haben aber da kenne ich mich kaum aus.


In Bagenkop eine Fettklappe wo ist die denn [emoji30]


----------



## Plattfuss68 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Direkt am Hafen , neben dem Angelladen von Ulf #6


----------



## otto57 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Plattfuss68 schrieb:


> Direkt am Hafen , neben dem Angelladen von Ulf #6


Ich meinte die in Bagenkop ?


----------



## Stulle (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Neben dem Angelladen


----------



## otto57 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Neben dem Angelladen


Oh Schritt stimmt ja , war in Bukkemose mit den Gedanken.
Aber wenn man angeln ist ,da hat man keine Zeit für eine Fettklappe [emoji13]


----------



## spodsbjerg (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



ZackDieBohne schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich bin mit meiner Familie vom 25.7. bis zum 01.08. in Spodsbjerg. Ein Boot haben wir bei Nikolai für die ganze Woche gemietet. Aber meine Jungs ( 11 und 14 Jahre ) wollen auch gern mal von Land oder von der Mole aus angeln, wenn wir mal nicht auf dem Wasser sind. Zielfisch ist Butt oder Makrele. Ist das angeln von den Hafenmolen in Spodsbjerg erlaubt? Und wie stehen die Chancen, dort was zu fangen?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Timo, 
wir sind zu dem Zeitpunkt ebenfalls vor Ort. 
Das angeln von den Hafenmolen ist in Spodsbjerg verboten.....wahrscheinlich weil dort reger Bootsverkehr herrscht.
*

*


----------



## Stulle (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



otto57 schrieb:


> Oh Schritt stimmt ja , war in Bukkemose mit den Gedanken.
> Aber wenn man angeln ist ,da hat man keine Zeit für eine Fettklappe [emoji13]


In humble soll es 2 "Restaurants" geben aber da War ich noch nie


----------



## MS aus G (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

In Bagenkop Richtung an der Hauptstrasse gibt es ein Restaurant! Da war im November, hatte immer nur am WE offen, immer gut was los. Über Qualität oder Preise kann ich leider nichts sagen. Aber Du bist Dir schon bewusst, das die Preise doch höher sind als in Deutschland!?!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## ZackDieBohne (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Hallo Timo,
> wir sind zu dem Zeitpunkt ebenfalls vor Ort.
> Das angeln von den Hafenmolen ist in Spodsbjerg verboten.....wahrscheinlich weil dort reger Bootsverkehr herrscht.
> *
> ...



Danke Rolf, dann weiß ich Bescheid
Ich habe meinen Jungs erzählt, das wir so viel vom Boot fangen, das sie von Land aus ohnehin nicht mehr angeln wollen
Hoffentlich spielen die Fische und das Wetter mit, der Rest wird schon klappen. An meiner Vorbereitung sollte es jedenfalls nicht scheitern. Zitat: "Was willst Du mit den ganzen Ködern?"

Beste Grüße aus Eckernförde

Timo


----------



## lumoss (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Plattfuss68 schrieb:


> Direkt am Hafen , neben dem Angelladen von Ulf #6



Ja, und der Backfisch ist echt gut. Ich denke mal wir hatten Plattfisch drin. Ach ja, das wär jetzt lecker....


----------



## Multe (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

schaut mal wa s heute gefangen wurde...
https://www.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Bootsverleih/329290980506804


----------



## Carptigers (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Sehr schöne Fänge!
Man gut, dass es in 1,5 Wochen los geht :vik:


----------



## spodsbjerg (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



heinzi schrieb:


> Hallo Walter,
> wo genau ist denn der Fischimbiss? Bei Nicolaj gerade aus weiter Richtung Fähre? Letztes Jahr habe ich in Spodsbjerg gesucht wo wir mal Fisch essen können, aber nichts gefunden.
> 
> Gruß
> Heinz


Hallo Heinz,
der Imbiss ist direkt an der Fähre........neben der kleinen Halle wo die Fischer ihr Eis holen.

*

*


----------



## spodsbjerg (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Hein1986 schrieb:


> Moin moin aus Hamburg |wavey:
> 
> Wir sind vom 18.7 bis zum 25.7 in spodsbjerg haben uns das uttern boot gemietet#6
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Hein, sei nicht verärgert wenn dir hier keiner großartige Tipps gibt aber die Frage danach wird so oft gestellt das die meisten (ich auch) keine Lust mehr haben darauf zu antworten. Wenn du dir den Langeland Tread durchliest (auch wenns noch so viele Seiten sind ) dann hast du alle Tipps die du brauchst.

*

*


----------



## heinzi (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Hallo Heinz,
> der Imbiss ist direkt an der Fähre........neben der kleinen Halle wo die Fischer ihr Eis holen.
> 
> *
> ...



Hallo Rolf, vielen Dank für die Info. Endlich mal Fisch auf Langeland :q


----------



## merlo (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Fänge!
> Man gut, dass es in 1,5 Wochen los geht :vik:


|director:|abgelehnSo geht es nicht  #h#h


----------



## merlo (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> schaut mal wa s heute gefangen wurde...
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/IBI-Bootsverleih/329290980506804



Hast du gesehen Walter :
Man glaubt es kaum !!!
"Der Lange fährt schon wieder hoch" |kopfkrat
|director:|abgelehn........
So geht es nicht  #h#h


----------



## redbullcarsten (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Langeland Fans,
wir wollen im Septemper das erste mal nach Langeland, sind uns aber nicht ganz sicher ob wir nach Lohals oder nach Spodsbjerg sollen. Kann mir jemand Tipps geben?
 Ich habe schon aus diesem Thread jede Menge Infos bekommen, aber evtl hat ja noch jemand Tipps für mich.
 (z.B. wo fängt man besser, wie sieht es aus mit Wetter oder Boots/Schiffsverkehr usw)
 Ach ja, ich finde auch keinen Bootsverleih in Lohals, gibt es dort keinen? 
 Allein von der Landkarte her sieht mir Lohals oben doch interessanter aus, oder täuscht das?  #c


----------



## MS aus G (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hast Du da auch Infos aus Lohals bekommen?!?

 Ich würde mal sagen, damit ist die Frage schon mal beantwortet!!!

 Ja das Wetter? Also ich würde mal sagen im September sind es in Spodsbjerg genau 18,6 Grad, Wind aus Südwest mit 2-3 Beaufort, die Wassertemperatur beträgt 16,2 Grad, die Strömung kommt aus Süden mit 1 bis max. 2kmh, die Fische beissen in 27,5m, die Ködergewichte sollten 80gr. nicht überschreiten, Farbe natürlich rot/schwarz und die Größe der Fische liegt zwischen 70-90cm!!!

*ODER AUCH NICHT!!!*

 Das Wetter kann Dir natürlich noch niemand Vorhersagen, das musst Du so nehmen, wie es kommt!!!

 Wo wird besser gefangen? Ich behaupte jetzt mal Spodsbjerg, da die Anfahrtswege zu den Fangplätzen doch um einiges kürzer sind als in Lohals. Aber fangen kann man natürlich überall seine Fische!!!

 Bootsverkehr? Ja gibt es! Im Hafen von Spodsbjerg wahrscheinlich mehr als im Norden, und auch auf dem Wasser ist um Spodsbjerg mehr "los"!!! (Da werden mit Sicherheit mehr Angler sein als in Lohals)

 Bootsverleih? Musst Du nochmal schauen, gibt es in Lohals auch! Ich glaube das ist über einen größeren Reiseveranstalter zu buchen! Ich weis aber nicht welcher! In Spodsbjerg gibt es, glaube ich, auch "nur" einen!!!

 Landkarte? Rein von der Sache her hast Du Recht, aber die Strukturen sind da (Lohals) wohl leider nicht gegeben (keine Kanten)!!! Da sind die Kanten vor Spodsbjerg "interessanter" für die Fische!!!

 Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas weiterhelfen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Carptigers (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

#y|muahah::s
Hey merlo, ich kenne deine Bootsnummer


----------



## Carptigers (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi carsten, schau mal unter Alex Bootsverleih oder baelt ferie.
Ich glaube, es gibt noch einen weiteren, aber mir fällt der Name nicht ein...


----------



## Multe (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> #y|muahah::s
> Hey merlo, ich kenne deine Bootsnummer



Fritz hat recht - |sagnix - wir sägen dir ganz einfach die Ruten etwas an.......:r
  |jump:|jump:|jump:
hast du die Bilder heute schon bei Nikolaj gesehen?  Die "*DICKEN* " sind da.


----------



## merlo (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Fritz hat recht - |sagnix - wir sägen dir ganz einfach die Ruten etwas an.......:r
> |jump:|jump:|jump:
> hast du die Bilder heute schon bei Nikolaj gesehen?  Die "*DICKEN* " sind da.



Hallo Walter
:qDem Langen sägen wir nicht nur die Ruten an
Was glaubt der eigentlich, alle 14 Tage nach Spodsbjerg fahren...  |splat2: nein nein so geht das nicht !
Bezüglich den "Dicken": SG 120 hat zur Zeit sehr viele DICKE


----------



## Carptigers (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Dann werde ich euch die Dicken direkt vor der Linse präsentieren.
PS: Ich packe 10 Ersatzruten ein, zur Not muss ich Thomas Laden nochmals plündern.:vik:
Letztes mal hat merlos Hexerei mit der Autobahnsperrung schon geklappt. Deswegen bin ich auf alles vorbereitet.


----------



## Stulle (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Dann werde ich euch die Dicken direkt vor der Linse präsentieren.
> PS: Ich packe 10 Ersatzruten ein, zur Not muss ich Thomas Laden nochmals plündern.:vik:
> Letztes mal hat merlos Hexerei mit der Autobahnsperrung schon geklappt. Deswegen bin ich auf alles vorbereitet.


Dieses we wird wieder da oben teilweise gesperrt. Fahr nicht zu stoßzeiten


----------



## dorsch*thomas (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo LL Fans,  leider sind unsere 2 Wochen in Spodsbjerg schon wieder Geschichte. Aber es waren 2 traumhafte Wochen , mit jede Menge großer Dorsche bis 103cm.Die Größten haben wir auf 32m Tiefe gefangen. Seelachse beißen zur Zeit im Süden beim Sportlatz , wir haben ein halbes Dutzend mit Sandaalimitationen gefangen. Makrelen sind auch vor Ort, Makrelensysteme im Mittelwasser bei 20m  sind top. Ich wünsche Allen die noch hoch fahren tolle Fänge und wenig Wind. Ende August folgt dann Runde 2 für mich. Gruß Thomas


----------



## SFVNOR (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

 Ja leider sind die 2 Wochen viel zu schnell vorüber gegangen. Meine Ausbeute war eher beschaulich. Dennoch haben einige Platte und ein paar Pakete Dorschfilet den Weg in die Truhe geschafft. 
 Irgendwie fehlte mir dieses Mal das quentchen Glück #c
 Egal, am 19.09. geht es noch einmal für 2 Wochen nach LL 

 Ich habe dann mal  den Weg mit der Fähre Fynshavn/Bojden gewählt. Bringt zwar von der Zeit nichts aber eben 1 Std weniger Autobahn und ein entspanntes Frühstück an Bord.

 Ich wünsche Allen die noch oben sind und Allen die noch kommen Petri Heil.

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## SFVNOR (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moinsens,

 Noch ein Tip obwohl der ja nicht wirklich neu ist 
 In den gesamten Baustellenbereichen ob nun nach oder zurück von LL tummeln sich die Blitzer. 
 Auf LL treibt eine Zivilstreife in einem Mercedes T300 Kombi (silber) sein Unwesen.
 Ich bin dort am Fährhafen in Rudköbing als ich parkte kontrolliert worden. Sehr freundliche Beamte aber bestimmt. 
 Also 0,0 Promille und sich an die Geschwindigkeiten halten schont die Urlaubskasse 

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## rule270 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hy Flo
Im August sind auch Dicke da!!. Zuerst an den Steinen am Notanker Platz!! bei den Steinen musst Du suchen. Schont aber bitte die Laichdorsche einer reicht!!
Gruß Rudi


----------



## buttweisser (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



redbullcarsten schrieb:


> Hallo Langeland Fans,
> wir wollen im Septemper das erste mal nach Langeland, sind uns aber nicht ganz sicher ob wir nach Lohals oder nach Spodsbjerg sollen. Kann mir jemand Tipps geben?
> Ich habe schon aus diesem Thread jede Menge Infos bekommen, aber evtl hat ja noch jemand Tipps für mich.
> (z.B. wo fängt man besser, wie sieht es aus mit Wetter oder Boots/Schiffsverkehr usw)
> ...



Zu Lohals und der Bootsangelei kann ich Dir leider nichts mitteilen, da ich aus Lohals keine Erfahrungen habe. Die Zentren auf LL sind nun mal Spodsbjerg und Bagenkop.

So, nun versuch ich mal die Unterschiede zwischen Bagenkop und Spodsbjerg aus meinen Erfahrungen heraus zu erklären. Fangtechnisch gesehen ist Bagenkop erste Wahl, da man von Bagenkop aus einfach mehr und vor allem von der Struktur unter Wasser mehr verschiedene Fischgründe anfahren kann. Man kann im LL-Belt, in der Marstal Bucht und in zeitweise sehr fängigen Bereichen in Ufernähe angeln. Spodsbjerg ist da etwas im Nachteil.

Der Vorteil von Spodsbjerg ist, dass es nicht so windanfällig wie Bagenkop ist, da die Hauptwindrichtung nun mal die aus Westen ist und man dadurch in Bagenkop oft nicht aus dem Hafen kommt.

Das nützt aber alles nichts, wenn im Belt z. B. 6  Knoten Drift sind. Da bringt das beste Wetter nichts, weil man vor Spodsbjerg im Belt "gefangen" ist und der Strömung nicht ausweichen kann. In Bagenkop hingegen kann man dem Starkstrom ausweichen und findet Fischgründe auch außerhalb vom Belt.

Am Ende muss jeder für sich entscheiden wohin er fährt. Wenn Wetter und Beißlaune passen, dann fängst man an beiden Stellen gut.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## hecksel (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir fahren übernächste Woche nach Langeland und haben in Bagenkop ein Boot gemietet. Neben Dorsch würden wir auch gerne auch einen Tag auf Schollen fischen. Kann  mir jemand eine gute Stelle hierfür empfehlen, die man von Bagenkop mit dem Boot anfahren kann? Am besten mit GPS-Daten.


----------



## otto57 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin 

 Scholle - am Leuchtturm ( Ostseite ) da gibt's genug Sandbänke.

 Aber aufpassen wenn du unten um die Spitze fährst da soll es flach und Steinig sein also genug Abstand halten

 mfg Otto:vik:


----------



## germanbrl (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So jetzt auch ein kurzer Bericht von letzter Woche!

Wetter war super und die Fische haben auch mitgespielt.
Am Sportplatz haben wir schöne Seelachse von 2,5 kg gefangen und gute Dorsche waren auch dabei. Was dieses Mal besonders war, waren die großen Makrelen. Da waren Brocken bei, die habe ich in Norwegen gesucht.Auch die Seelachse werden immer größer.Wenn mann die Fische gefunden bissen sie wie immer auf alles,Pilger und Gummi. Es war wie immer eine super Woche.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Leute 
Eine einfache Frage an euch (für mich leider nicht)
Wie komme ich am schnellsten von Hamburg,Kiel und Umgebung nach langeland.
Irgendwie kann ich keine fähr Verbindung finden.
Geht es nur mit dem Auto??


----------



## Stulle (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*







Du könntest noch über fehmarn und Lolland aber das ist glaube ich teurer und nicht wirklich schneller.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke aber den weg mit dem Auto kenne ich ; -)
Mir geht's um fähre, um Zeit zu sparen.


----------



## Stulle (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Gibt's für uns leider nichts :. (


----------



## _seabass_hunter (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Was ist von  sondenborg nach faaborg? 
Geht es  da nicht mit fähre??


----------



## Stulle (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bringt kaum Zeitgewinn und Kostet nicht unerheblich


----------



## hagel21 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir nehmen immer die Fähre Fynshav nach Bojden.Ist eine super Sache und kurze Überfahrt.Ist für mich als Alleinfahrer eine schöne Erhöhung.
Wenn ich in Bojden ankomme ist es noch 25min und ichbin auf der Insel. 
Hagel


----------



## Mal-Ta-Freak (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir nehmen immer die Fähre Fynshav - Boyden


----------



## Stulle (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wenn man da die angegebenen lade und Wartezeiten draufrechnet und dann noch bedenkt das man auf Landstraßen weiterfährt ist das aber langsamer und teurer. Zumindest sagen mir das alle Routenplaner


----------



## otto57 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Wenn man da die angegebenen lade und Wartezeiten draufrechnet und dann noch bedenkt das man auf Landstraßen weiterfährt ist das aber langsamer und teurer. Zumindest sagen mir das alle Routenplaner


Ja hatten wir auch mal durch gerechnet Sprit und Zeit. Für uns bringt es nichts.
MfG otto


----------



## Stulle (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



hagel21 schrieb:


> Wir nehmen immer die Fähre Fynshav nach Bojden.Ist eine super Sache und kurze Überfahrt.Ist für mich als Alleinfahrer eine schöne Erhöhung.
> Wenn ich in Bojden ankomme ist es noch 25min und ichbin auf der Insel.
> Hagel


Alle Achtung das sind über 130km/h durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit bei 3/4 Landstraße [emoji15]

Verkürzt da die Vorfreude die zeitwahrnemung [emoji6]


----------



## buttweisser (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Alle Achtung das sind über 130km/h durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit bei 3/4 Landstraße [emoji15]
> 
> Verkürzt da die Vorfreude die zeitwahrnemung [emoji6]



Ja so ist es, die Fähre von Fynshav nach Bojden verkürzt die Fahrzeit nicht. Aber als Alternative für Reisende, die auf der Fahrt nach LL ein wenig Abwechslung  haben möchten, ist die Route schon zu empfehlen.


----------



## Zanderdieb (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Zeebaars-Hunter schrieb:


> Was ist von sondenborg nach faaborg?
> Geht es da nicht mit fähre??


 
Moin Moin,
also wir fahren bis zur Fähre von Raum Siegen aus 610km und von Bojden nach Langeland noch einmal 70km... macht zusammen 700km grob .... wenn  wir aussen rum fahren ohne fähre liegen wir bei 807km haben also nur 100km gespart.... Ich habe nach rund 600 km immer 2std geschlafen habe und dann erst wieder losgefahren bin ... war ich meistens noch einmal gut 2,5std je nach Verkehr und Baustellen ... So schlafe Ich jetzt meistens auf der Fähre und habe es mit einander verbunden... Letztendlich zahle Ich durch die Fähre drauf 15Euro aber bin entspannter und 2std früher da .... Weil Ich jetzt auf der Fähre schlafe..... Da du praktisch ein Nachbar bist fährst du die gleiche Strecke wie Ich... Kann dir nur die Fähre empfehlen : 

Fynshavn - Bojden = 40€ 

Ich buche immer Hin und Rück sofort... 
Bei Fragen schreib mich an 

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Stulle (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Aus dem Süden ist das sicher entspannter aber ich denke es ging ihm um Hamburg/KIEL [emoji54]


----------



## Mal-Ta-Freak (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wenn ich von Mannheim aus nach LL zum Angeln fahre, sind mir letztendlich 40,00€ mehr egal!  Würde ich das nur am Geld festmachen, dürfte ich erst gar nicht zum Angeln fahren... Mag sein, daß es zeitmäßig nichts bringt. Ich bin jedoch der Meinung, 2x 100km sparen und entspannt (nicht hinter'm Lenkrad sitzen) einen Kaffee trinken ist mir die Sache schon wert.
Und wenn man wie bei uns die Kosten für die Fähre durch die Anzahl der Mitfahrer teilt, ist der Betrag den jeder aufzubringen hat minimal


----------



## Stulle (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bei mir sind das 421 km von Haustür zum angelplatz


----------



## buttweisser (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Mal-Ta-Freak schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Mannheim aus nach LL zum Angeln fahre, sind mir letztendlich 40,00€ mehr egal!  Würde ich das nur am Geld festmachen, dürfte ich erst gar nicht zum Angeln fahren... Mag sein, daß es zeitmäßig nichts bringt. Ich bin jedoch der Meinung, 2x 100km sparen und entspannt (nicht hinter'm Lenkrad sitzen) einen Kaffee trinken ist mir die Sache schon wert.
> Und wenn man wie bei uns die Kosten für die Fähre durch die Anzahl der Mitfahrer teilt, ist der Betrag den jeder aufzubringen hat minimal



Richtig, deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben: "Aber als Alternative für Reisende, die auf der Fahrt nach LL ein wenig  Abwechslung  haben möchten, ist die Route schon zu empfehlen."

Zeitlich gesehen bringt, die Fähre gar nichts, egal wo man herkommt.


----------



## exstralsunder (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Kommt man mit der Fynshav Fähre eigentlich immer mit?
Man kann ja schlecht bei 700 km die Fahrzeit auf die Minute planen. Daher wäre die Fähre für mich nur eine Option, wenn ich die vor Ort bezahle und gleich mit übers Wasser kann.
Bisher bin ich immer entweder den Landweg gefahren (nervig) oder aber Rostock - Gedser / oder Puttgarden -Rödby...oder zu Kaisers Zeiten: Kiel - Bagenkop

Der Landweg ist immer der Preisgünstigste. 106 € reine Benzinkosten in meinem Fall. (bei 12l /100 km und 1,50€)
Rostock ist zwar 200 km weniger, aber mit den beiden Fähren mehr als doppelt so teuer.
DD ristinge 855 KM= 71 Liter=106 € Total:106€
DD fynshw bojden ristinge 788 KM 65 Liter 98 €+ Fähre 40 (F-B) Total:140 €
DD fehmarn ristinge 708 KM 59 Liter 88.50€ + Fähre 100+35 (P-R/T-S)Total: 223€
DD rostock ristinge 613 KM 51 Liter 76 € +Fähre 125+35 (R-G/T-S)Total:236€

F = Fynshav
B = Bojden
T = Tars
S = Spodsbjerg
P = Puttgarden
R = Rödby
R = Rostock
G = Gedser
DD Dresden


----------



## buttweisser (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@exstralsunder

Es gibt keine Garantie, dass Du mitgenommen wirst. Gerade im Sommer solltest Du die Fähre vorher buchen. Und wenn man dann bucht, muß man die Extrazzeit mit einplanen um auch rechtzeitig an der Fähre zu sein. Deswegen ist man ja nicht schneller als auf der Straße. Aber erholsamer ist es sicher schon mal nicht immer nur Auto zu fahren.


----------



## buttweisser (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich hatte gerade mal die Berkley Black Velvet in der Hand. Mein optischer Eindruck: Sehr gut geflochten, doch wird mit dem Durchmesser  sehr übertrieben. Die 0,08er würde ich zum Pilken in der Ostsee nehmen. Die ist gefühlt genauso dick wie ne 0,14er Spiderwire.


----------



## Torskfisk (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Was mag uns der Autor damit zum Thema LL sagen wollen?
Ist die Berkley Black Velvet eine spezielle Inselschnur?


----------



## SFVNOR (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



buttweisser schrieb:


> @exstralsunder
> 
> Es gibt keine Garantie, dass Du mitgenommen wirst. Gerade im Sommer solltest Du die Fähre vorher buchen. Und wenn man dann bucht, muß man die Extrazzeit mit einplanen um auch rechtzeitig an der Fähre zu sein. Deswegen ist man ja nicht schneller als auf der Straße. Aber erholsamer ist es sicher schon mal nicht immer nur Auto zu fahren.



Moin Moin,

 Ich habe für den 19Sep15 zumindest mal die einfache Überfahrt gebucht. 29 EUR sind wohl nicht zuviel und was juckt mich die nicht vorhandene Zeitersparnis ? Ich fahre in den Urlaub und nehme mir die Zeit. Kann gemütlich frühstücken und dann mein Boot bei Nikolaj klar machen und dann den Schlüssel für das Haus abholen.
 Ich möchte meinen Urlaub stressfrei beginnen #6

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Carptigers (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ist wie die Whiplash, auch viel dicker als angegeben.
Benutze nach wie vor die Spiderwire in 0,12, 0,17 und 0,20mm


----------



## Carptigers (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Stefan, stressfrei ist ja richtig, aber ich bin schon wieder so heiss auf´s angeln...
Da ist nichts mit in Ruhe Schlüssel holen... :vik:


----------



## buttweisser (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Torskfisk schrieb:


> Was mag uns der Autor damit zum Thema LL sagen wollen?
> Ist die Berkley Black Velvet eine spezielle Inselschnur?



Nee ich wollte nur mal abwarten, ob du reagierst. #h


----------



## dorsch*thomas (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hey Stefan, stressfrei ist ja richtig, aber ich bin schon wieder so heiss auf´s angeln...
> Da ist nichts mit in Ruhe Schlüssel holen... :vik:



Hallo Florian, ich glaube du musst in den nächsten Tagen den Teller schön leer essen, wenn ich so aufs Wetter für nächste Woche schaue. Wünsche euch trotzdem wenig Wind und viel Erfolg!!  Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

wer will, kann sich die BLACK VELVET beim IBI - Sommerservice anschauen. Ich habe sie auf etliche Rollen gespult. 
Egal ob sie etwas dicker ist oder nicht - halten muss sie- und das tut diese Schnur.
Ich fische sie ja schon eine sehr lange Zeit ( obwohl sie noch nicht so lange auf dem Markt ist ) und hatte noch nie Probleme damit.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> wer will, kann sich die BLACK VELVET beim IBI - Sommerservice anschauen. Ich habe sie auf etliche Rollen gespult.
> Egal ob sie etwas dicker ist oder nicht - halten muss sie- und das tut diese Schnur.
> Ich fische sie ja schon eine sehr lange Zeit ( obwohl sie noch nicht so lange auf dem Markt ist ) und hatte noch nie Probleme damit.



Hallo Walter, ich habe die Black Velvet  die letzten 2 Wochen ausgiebig testen können. Einmal in 0,16 und einmal in 0,18. Sie hat den dicken Dorschen stand gehalten, lief sehr gut von der Spule. Fazit: Super Schnur. Ende August habe ich noch mal das Vergnügen#h. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Thomas - und es gibt keine schwarzen Finger...weil die Schnur nicht abfärbt.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Thomas - und es gibt keine schwarzen Finger...weil die Schnur nicht abfärbt.



Stimmt, die Schnur sieht nach 2 Wochen Angeln noch genau so aus, als wenn ich sie gerade aufgespult hätte. Kein vergleich zu anderen eingefärbten Schnüren. Gruß Thomas


----------



## buttweisser (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Jungs,

danke für Euer Feedback. Mein optischer Eindruck "sehr gut" bei dieser Schnur hat mich also nicht getäuscht. Trotzdem ist die Schnur viel zu dick für die Herstellerangaben. Eine 0,18er für die Ostsee finde ich übertrieben, damit kann man ja das Boot verankern . Aber das ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.

@Multe
Moin Walter,
hast Du irgendwelche Infos zu den aktuellen Fängen vom Ufer aus? Da die Ostsee aktuell nich so warm ist, müßte doch was gehen. Bin zwar erst ab dem 25.07. ne Woche oben, aber bin jetzt schon neugierig.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Multe (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Uwe, die Meerforellen sind sehr gut unterwegs. Da werden im Moment sogar einige zwischen 4-5 kg gefangen.
Ein Freund von mir hatte in den letzten Junitagen in einer Nacht 10 Stück, davon 4 Stück über 4 kg.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Multe (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

DGzRS Rettungsaktion heute Nacht vor Langeland:
http://www.seenotretter.de/aktuelle...enischen-insel-langeland-aus-seenot-gerettet/


----------



## Carptigers (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Krass,
also immer schön spenden |wavey:


----------



## ZackDieBohne (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin#h

Am 25.7 fahren wir endlich nach Spodsbjerg, bin auch schon ganz kribbelig

Ich habe heute noch mal die Köder gesichtet, die mit sollen.
Einen ganzen Teil, speziell die leichteren Köder, hatte ich schon vom Kayakfischen. Alles was an Jigköpfen größer als 50 Gramm war und auch die größeren Gummis, habe ich in letzter Zeit für Langeland dazu gekauft.

Nun die Frage;+
Ich habe relativ einseitig gekauft, überwiegend Orange/Rot und Brauntöne. Damit habe ich vom Yak aus auch schon gut gefangen.
Wie sieht es mit Langeland aus? Fehlen da Farben oder Köder , die man unbedingt haben muss|kopfkrat. 
Wäre nett, wenn der eine oder andere von Euch noch ein paar Tips für mich hat

Beste Grüße aus Eckernförde

Timo


----------



## ZackDieBohne (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So, hier noch mal der Rest der Köder


----------



## Stulle (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

könte auch aus meiner kiste kommen |supergri

Transparent/Glitzer oktopus kommt auch oft gut an oder Rot/schwarz zb von profiblinker


----------



## de Lumb (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen,
@ Timo du fährst doch wohl nicht mit einem Kajak auf dem Belt, da müsste man doch ein ernstes Wort mit Dir reden. |krach:
Ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel Petri Heil und lasst ein paar Leoparden für uns im Teich, die wir im September verhaften wollen.
Gruß de Lumb #g


----------



## dorsch*thomas (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



ZackDieBohne schrieb:


> So, hier noch mal der Rest der Köder



Hallo Timo, ich würde auf jeden Fall noch ein paar schwere Köpfe mitnehmen. Die Strömung ist an manchen Tagen so stark, das du mindestens 200 gr. brauchst, um an den Grund zu kommen. An 2 aufeinander folgenden Tagen haben wir 530 gr dranhängen müssen und haben auch damit noch erfolgreich fischen können. Rot / schwarz lief bei uns vorletzte Woche sehr gut. Gruß Thomas


----------



## ZackDieBohne (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Lumb
Nein, keine Sorge Hab bei IBI ein Boot gemietet|supergri


----------



## chaco (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Timo wir sind auch am 25 auf ll. Deine Köder langen voll aus,ab 200g schockt nicht mehr finde ich, mach so wie bei uns inne Ostsee,datt läuft! 2014 hatte ich gute Fänge auf Silber pilker bis 50g Rudi


----------



## ZackDieBohne (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke Rudi, das macht mir Mut
Ich denke wenn ich mit meinen Ködern von 150 Gramm nicht auf den Grund komme, gehen wir einfach Butt angeln. Sehe ich ganz entspannt|supergri.

Wenn Du auch ab dem 25. vor Ort bist, laufen wir uns bestimmt mal über den Weg. Ich habe einen weißen Skoda mit ECK-RT ....
Einfach anquatschen, dann können wir uns mal austauschen wie es läuft

Beste Grüße

Timo


----------



## chaco (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

jeep schnacken wir mal , hab den schönsten hund von langeland dabei!! ein terroristen kind am bord, und auch ein skoda mit HH  rudi


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Mich als SKODA Verkäufer freuen natürlich solche Aussagen|rolleyes|rolleyes
Komme aber erst am 15.8. für 3 Wochen!

Habe aber schon mit meiner Tarranaga Truppe vorletzte Woche viel Spaß in Spodsbjerg gehabt

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Multe (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Timo, lass dir von chaco nichts sagen , denn er hat große Angst vor den 10kg Dorschen...|splat2:.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Walter, schon was gehört, wie es bei Florian so läuft? Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Thomas, *ich glaube, das willst du gar nicht wissen.*
Der fängt megageile Dorsche.
Schon am Samstag haben die Anglern beim Anblick der Dorsche Tränen in die Augen bekommen.


----------



## chaco (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Walter alte Hecke 2015 ist der fette10kg Dorsch fällig,hoffe nur Corinna fängt ihn nicht! Sie will auch ab und zu mit aufs Boot,Dorschi und Familie ist auch da, so langsam wird man hippelig,Finn geht es gut,das p Schild kommt mit auf ll sonst alles fit bei euch? Rudi


----------



## dorsch*thomas (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Thomas, *ich glaube, das willst du gar nicht wissen.*
> Der fängt megageile Dorsche.
> Schon am Samstag haben die Anglern beim Anblick der Dorsche Tränen in die Augen bekommen.



Natürlich möchte ich das wissen, hoffe  wir bekommen mal ein Foto zu sehen. Mich interessiert, ob an unserer Topstelle die Dicken noch da sind. Wenn ja, sollen sie ruhig noch 5 1/2 Wochen dort bleiben, dann kann ich ihnen noch ein zweites Mal auf den Pelz rücken.  Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



chaco schrieb:


> Walter alte Hecke 2015 ist der fette10kg Dorsch fällig,hoffe nur Corinna fängt ihn nicht! Sie will auch ab und zu mit aufs Boot,Dorschi und Familie ist auch da, so langsam wird man hippelig,Finn geht es gut,das p Schild kommt mit auf ll sonst alles fit bei euch? Rudi



na mein "Allerbester" wie lange wartest du nun schon auf den 10 kg Dorsch ??#c Ich denke, den würde Bolle schneller fangen, wenn du ihm eine Rute in die Pfoten drückst |uhoh:. Sogar Corinna und Finn fangen vor dir noch einen|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|sagnix
So langsam denken wir auch schon ans Kofferpacken. Aber vorher muss ich noch etliches erledigen. Übrigens gibt es in diesem Jahr passend zu deiner Rolle eine Rute beim Sommerservice zu gewinnen.
Das P - Schild musst du auf alle Fälle mitnehmen, sonst bekommst du keinen Platz im Hafen.
Sonst ist bei uns alles klar. Gruß an den Rest der Familie.#h


----------



## chaco (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hmm denke so seit 1975? der wird noch anschnappen!, immer wieder aufs neue!  Aber 2015 wird es funzen bestimmt! Rudi


----------



## STRULIK (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Dorsch-Tom
Cool, Pälzer auch dabei#6
Wir kommen aus Germersheim und sind ab 29.08 in Spodsbjerg.|wavey:


----------



## Multe (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

in Spodsbjerg ist im Moment der Teufel los
https://www.facebook.com/1265599006...559900691558/1107730055907866/?type=1&theater
kein P - Platz mehr für die Angler. Sogar das dänische Fernsehen ist dabei.


----------



## carlsberg (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Was is denn da los?


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Natürlich möchte ich das wissen, hoffe wir bekommen mal ein Foto zu sehen. Mich interessiert, ob an unserer Topstelle die Dicken noch da sind. Wenn ja, sollen sie ruhig noch 5 1/2 Wochen dort bleiben, dann kann ich ihnen noch ein zweites Mal auf den Pelz rücken. Gruß Thomas


 
Hallo Thomas,
werde mich die nächsten 2 Wochen mal um die Fellpflege an eurer Topstelle kümmern. Werde dann berichten wie verlaust die Großen dann im Moment sind :m.

*

*


----------



## otto57 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Was is denn da los?


Moin

Bestimmt Demo gegen Angler [emoji30]


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



otto57 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Bestimmt Demo gegen Angler [emoji30]


 
Glaub ich nicht......die waren bestimmt alle gespannt auf den neuen Fischbesatz |bigeyes |supergri
*

*


----------



## carlsberg (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Otto das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. 
. Mit dem Besatz paßt schon eher da ich ab 1.8 oben bin , das passt dann mit der Eingewöhnung der Dorsche .


----------



## otto57 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hey Otto das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.
> . Mit dem Besatz paßt schon eher da ich ab 1.8 oben bin , das passt dann mit der Eingewöhnung der Dorsche .


Oder vielleicht haben sie auch Krokodile eingesetzt, wegen der dicken Forsche


----------



## otto57 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



otto57 schrieb:


> Oder vielleicht haben sie auch Krokodile eingesetzt, wegen der dicken Forsche


Äh Dorsche meinte ich


----------



## Multe (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

die wollen alle die Meterdorsche von carptigers sehen.:vik:#:#:#:


----------



## otto57 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> die wollen alle die Meterdorsche von carptigers sehen.:vik:#:#:#:


Den einen habe ich auch gesehen war ganz schön lang , lag von Zimmer 8 bis 11


----------



## carlsberg (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wo treiben sich die Viecher denn momentan rum. ;+|kopfkrat


----------



## dorsch*thomas (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> werde mich die nächsten 2 Wochen mal um die Fellpflege an eurer Topstelle kümmern. Werde dann berichten wie verlaust die Großen dann im Moment sind :m.
> 
> *
> ...



Hallo Rolf, da wirst du kein Glück haben, Florian hat schon alles abgeräumt:q. Ich hoffe , das in 5 Wochen neue Brummer da sind. Aber im ernst, ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg und genau so dicke Dorsche wie letztes Jahr. Ich warte dann mal auf Zwischenberichte und Fotos. Wie gesagt, Donnerstag in 5 Wochen folgt Runde 2 für mich.  Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Wo treiben sich die Viecher denn momentan rum. ;+|kopfkrat



Patrick immer am Grund......|uhoh:


----------



## dorsch*thomas (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> in Spodsbjerg ist im Moment der Teufel los
> https://www.facebook.com/1265599006...559900691558/1107730055907866/?type=1&theater
> kein P - Platz mehr für die Angler. Sogar das dänische Fernsehen ist dabei.



Sieht aus, als würden viele Leute verzweifelt Ausschau nach freien Booten bei Nikolaj  halten#q


----------



## carlsberg (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Da muss man momentan erst mal hin kommen Walter ,  es gibt Makrelen ohne ende.


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Patrick immer am Grund......|uhoh:


 
Oder im Wasser |clown: :q

*

*


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf, da wirst du kein Glück haben, Florian hat schon alles abgeräumt:q. Ich hoffe , das in 5 Wochen neue Brummer da sind. Aber im ernst, ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg und genau so dicke Dorsche wie letztes Jahr. Ich warte dann mal auf Zwischenberichte und Fotos. Wie gesagt, Donnerstag in 5 Wochen folgt Runde 2 für mich. Gruß Thomas


 
Dann freu ich mich für Florian mit #6.
So dicke Dorsche wie im letzten Jahr muss ich gar nicht mehr haben. Vom Fleisch her sind die 60-70cm Fische um Welten besser und wenn wir für uns genug haben werden wir umso mehr releasen. Nen Grossen zu fangen ist klaro nen highlight und wenn dann noch alle Ruten krumm sind umso mehr :q.
Werde berichten und wünsch dir für deine 2 Tour (bin ein bischen neidig |evil ebenfalls schöne Fische |wavey:
*

*


----------



## carlsberg (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Da denke ich jetzt die nächsten 17 Tage drüber nach. Walter und aspodsbjerg und hoffe es klappt dann mit dem Dorsch|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Da muss man momentan erst mal hin kommen Walter , es gibt Makrelen ohne ende.


 
Dann würde der Grill bei mir nicht ausgehen :vik:. Ne gegrillte Makrele ist das g...te was ich kenne!! Lass ich jedes Steak für liegen. 
Man müßte aber dennoch an den Makrelen vorbei kommen. Wir haben diese bisher immer nur auf Beifänger oder blanke Haken gefangen und nur ganz selten auf Pilker oder Gummi.
Bist du zur Zeit oben?


*

*


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Da denke ich jetzt die nächsten 17 Tage drüber nach. Walter und aspodsbjerg und hoffe es klappt dann mit dem Dorsch|muahah:|muahah:


 
Na wenigstens einer der noch Spass versteht #6


*

*


----------



## carlsberg (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Nein ich bin nicht oben. Ein Freund ist momentan oben . Die beißen auf alles selbst auf pilker . Er hat seit Samstag ca 50 Stück gefangen plus Heringe an die 10 Stück


----------



## carlsberg (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Na klar spodsbjerg da bin ich ganz locker drauf in der Beziehung


----------



## dorsch*thomas (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Nein ich bin nicht oben. Ein Freund ist momentan oben . Die beißen auf alles selbst auf pilker . Er hat seit Samstag ca 50 Stück gefangen plus Heringe an die 10 Stück



Makrelen sind schon seit 3 Wochen vermehrt da, hinter dem grünen Turm  auf 20m im Mittelwasser ging da schon die Post ab. Ich glaube wer darauf aus ist, kann die Truhe damit voll machen, so viele scheinen da zu sein. Gruß Thomas


----------



## dorsch*thomas (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Dann freu ich mich für Florian mit #6.
> So dicke Dorsche wie im letzten Jahr muss ich gar nicht mehr haben. Vom Fleisch her sind die 60-70cm Fische um Welten besser und wenn wir für uns genug haben werden wir umso mehr releasen. Nen Grossen zu fangen ist klaro nen highlight und wenn dann noch alle Ruten krumm sind umso mehr :q.
> Werde berichten und wünsch dir für deine 2 Tour (bin ein bischen neidig |evil ebenfalls schöne Fische |wavey:
> *
> ...


Danke Rolf, wird bestimmt wieder spaßig. Werde mich wohl diesmal öfter mal um die leckeren Seelachse kümmern. Ist echt klasse , wenn die knallhart einsteigen, tolle Kämpfer . Ein paar mal hatte ich das Vergnügen letztes Mal schon.Wir haben bei unserer ersten Tour vor 2 Wochen so viele große Dorsche gefangen wie nie zu vor. Aber auch jede Menge Küchendorsche von 50-70cm. Es brauch niemand Angst zu haben nichts zu fangen, ein bisschen suchen gehört natürlich dazu. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

ich werde im Sommer hauptsächlich den Steinbutts nachjagen und tagsüber der großen Mefos.
Natürlich geht es auch den einen oder anderen Tag auf Dorsch- aber nicht oft -


----------



## Multe (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

denkt am WE bei der Anreise an den Start vom *LANGELANDFESTIVAL* !!
Da könnte es etwas langsamer von Svendborg nach Spodsbjerg gehen....


----------



## djoerni (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin!

 Sind morgen spontan in Spodsbjerg.
 Haben bei IBI ein Boot gemietet.
 Ist noch jemand oben?
 Irgendwelche geheimen geheimköder die man unbedingt haben muss?


----------



## Multe (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



djoerni schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Sind morgen spontan in Spodsbjerg.
> Haben bei IBI ein Boot gemietet.
> ...



PHOBETOR von Zebco in motoroil läuft gerade besonders gut #6


----------



## dorsch*thomas (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Walter, gibt es dieses Jahr wieder eine neue DVD? Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Thomas, natürlich wird es wieder eine neue DVD geben - *ABER* - noch nicht zum IBI - Sommerservice wie im letzten Jahr. Sie wird erst im Oktober erscheinen, da viele neue Produkte  noch nicht da sind. 
Dann will ich auch noch einige Unterwasseraufnahmen mit der GoPro und der Water Wolf machen. Da habe ich nämlich einige Ideen.
Die wird dann auch wieder bei YouTube zu sehen sein.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Alles klar, dann schauen wir sie uns beim herbstlichen Fachsimpeln an. Sind denn alle Angler bis spät in die Nacht am filitieren, oder warum postet hier keiner mehr Fangmeldungen? Gruß Thomas


----------



## Carptigers (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Djoerni,
Ich bin morgen früh um halb sieben im  Hafen, dann zeige ich dir was läuft. Bootsnummer 27 gruss flo


----------



## dorsch*thomas (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Flo, erzähl mal wie es läuft. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Carptigers (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

War leider heute alleine im Boot, sonst hätte ich noch ein paar schöne Fotos hochgeladen.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Alles klar, die Brummer konnten deinen Ködern nicht ausweichen. War es die ganze Woche so? Gruß Thomas


----------



## Carptigers (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Noch ein paar von vorherigen Tagen...


----------



## Carptigers (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Thomas, hatte heute leider einen Haken komplett gerade gemacht und wieder eine Rakete verloren.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hi Thomas, hatte heute leider einen Haken komplett gerade gemacht und wieder eine Rakete verloren.



Hab ich dir ja vor 3 Wochen im Hafen erzählt, das genau das bei uns auch passiert ist. Passt die eine Stelle noch, worüber wir gepostet hatten? Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stefan W. (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Auf welcher Tiefe stehen die Dorsche denn zurzeit? Habe spontan noch ein Haus gebucht und bin ab 25.07 auf LL


----------



## Carptigers (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Die lief gar nicht. Nur eine etwas versetzt und auch nur den ersten Tag. Die Fischer treiben dort auch kräftig ihr Unheil.


----------



## Carptigers (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Stefan, ich fische ab 25m , andere fangen aber auch schon flacher


----------



## dorsch*thomas (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das Hoffen und Bangen geht jetzt bei mir los, das es in 5 Wochen ähnlich aussieht. Obwohl unser erster Trip von Juni/ Juli schwer für mich zu toppen sein wird. Wünsche noch eine schöne Restwoche und bestell Nikolaj einen schönen Gruß von mir. Gruß Thomas


----------



## dorsch*thomas (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Die lief gar nicht. Nur eine etwas versetzt und auch nur den ersten Tag. Die Fischer treiben dort auch kräftig ihr Unheil.



Das war vor 3 Wochen auch so, nur direkt und so 50m im Umkreis der kleinen Unterwasserberge standen keine Netze. Waren immer nur kurze Driften möglich, aber trotzdem erfolgreich. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stefan W. (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke Carptigers.  Werden mal sehen ob wir die Dorsche finden. Hoffe ja drauf die großen Dorsche dieses Jahr endlich mal zu finden und auch mal einen zu fangen


----------



## djoerni (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Sind morgen früh ca. 6.30 Uhr im Hafen. 



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carptigers (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Leute, 
die Woche neigt sich dem Ende.
Heute früh gab es noch einmal 3 Fische ü 1m.
Leider hatte ich meine GoPro nicht dabei.
Alle die jetzt hochfahren, ihr könnt euch auf einer super angelei einstellen.
Als Farben liefen rot und grün/gelb mit Glitter. 
Gefischt haben wir zwischen 20 und 45m.
Ich werde mal versuchen, wenn morgen die Fische beißen, ein paar Bilder zu machen.


----------



## Multe (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Florian, hoffentlich findest du noch einen P -Platz im Hafen bei den vielen Kids im Moment.
Ich hoffe, es klappt morgen noch einmal richtig gut.
gruß Walter


----------



## dorsch*thomas (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Florian, das war ja dann eine super Woche für euch , wünsche einen schönen letzten Angeltag  und gute Heimreise. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Carptigers (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Walter, ich bin morgen früh draußen, da schlafen die Kiddies noch #6
Danke danke, ich halte euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## Carptigers (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Sooooo,
wir sind leider wieder zu Hause nach all dem schönen Wetter und bombastischen Fänge. 
In den Bereichen nördlich Spodsbjerg rote Tonne an der 30m Linie Richtung Bermuda und vor dem gelben Turm im tiefen haben wir Dorsche gefangen.
Südlich des grünen Turms,hinter dem 50m Loch auf der Spodsbjergseite im tiefen stand auch gut Dorsch.
Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, da fangen Leute Fische, aber sie lassen sich trotzdem 500m und mehr treiben, anstatt die Stelle wieder anzufahren.


----------



## carlsberg (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Flo Glückwunsch zu den tollen fängen , dickes Petri von meiner Seite aus . Tolle Bilder die du gemacht hast . Bin gespannt wie es bei uns in 2 wochen läuft.


----------



## Surfinwombat (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo, die 2 Wochen Bagenkop sind auch schon wieder vorbei. Gefangen haben wir Dorsche in guten Größen bis 90cm. Mindestmaß war bei uns 60cm. Und wir haben dabei wirklich viel Fisch mitnehmen können. Tiefe 25m bis 30m. Daneben noch Plattfisch, Makrelen, Hornhechte und eine 54cm Meerforelle. Hat also alles gepasst.

Grüße Lars


----------



## ZackDieBohne (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Petri Heil#6 Schön zu hören das es so gut bei Euch lief, das macht mir Mut für unsere Woche ab dem 25.7., wenn wir wohl auch ein wenig Pech mit dem Wetter haben werden#q
Was lief denn farbmäßig bei Euch gut in den letzten 2 Wochen wenn ich fragen darf?  Noch habe ich Zeit ,mich mit bunten Gummis einzudecken. Orangerot, Motoroil und Grün/Gelb sind reichlich vorhanden!

Beste Grüße aus Eckernförde

Timo


----------



## dorsch*thomas (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



ZackDieBohne schrieb:


> Petri Heil#6 Schön zu hören das es so gut bei Euch lief, das macht mir Mut für unsere Woche ab dem 25.7., wenn wir wohl auch ein wenig Pech mit dem Wetter haben werden#q
> Was lief denn farbmäßig bei Euch gut in den letzten 2 Wochen wenn ich fragen darf? Noch habe ich Zeit ,mich mit bunten Gummis einzudecken. Orangerot, Motoroil und Grün/Gelb sind reichlich vorhanden!
> 
> Beste Grüße aus Eckernförde
> ...



Hallo Timo, Kopytos in der Farbe rot- glitter -schwarz ( Farbnr. 264) liefen bei uns sehr gut. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Carptigers (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Timo, Farben passen soweit.
Ich würde vielleicht noch pink einpacken...
Man weiß ja nie... .


----------



## otto57 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hi Timo, Farben passen soweit.
> Ich würde vielleicht noch pink einpacken...
> Man weiß ja nie... .


Moin, mit den Farben 

ist den die Farbe in 20 Meter noch sichtbar, irgend wo gabs ja mal eine Artikel, wo stand in wie viel Metern Farbe noch sicht bar ist [emoji30]


----------



## Carptigers (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Alles bla bla, warum fangen denn bestimmten Farben bzw eine Farbe zu gewissen Zeiten besonders gut?
Ich habe letztes Jahr meine Kamera in 30m versenkt und es war noch relativ gut erkennbar.
Wiederum habe ich beim Trolling ab einer gewissen Tiefe nur noch einen Grünstich.
Dort ist dann selbst die Schnur zum Downriggerclip klar erkennbar .


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Alles bla bla, warum fangen denn bestimmten Farben bzw eine Farbe zu gewissen Zeiten besonders gut?
> Ich habe letztes Jahr meine Kamera in 30m versenkt und es war noch relativ gut erkennbar.
> Wiederum habe ich beim Trolling ab einer gewissen Tiefe nur noch einen Grünstich.
> Dort ist dann selbst die Schnur zum Downriggerclip klar erkennbar .


 

#6 genau so ist es...............


----------



## Carptigers (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Leider mit Selbstauslöser und gegen die Sonne #q


----------



## otto57 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> #6 genau so ist es...............


Na dann gibts, ja.doch noch Licht in der Tiefe, dachte immer da wärs duster. Aber da war ja der Bericht mit der Cam leztes Jahr glaube ich.


----------



## Surfinwombat (19. Juli 2015)

Tja Farben sind so eine Sache. Liegt doch auch sicherlich daran wie trüb das Wasser ist und wieviel Licht in eine bestimmte Tiefe kommt. Habe Kopytos in unterschiedlichen Farben probiert. Rot/schwarz, dunkelgrün/Perl und Motoroil liefen ganz gut. Auch eher kleinere Köder so ab 10cm brachten dicke Dorsche um 80cm. Seltsam fand ich, dass der Savage Gear Sandaal 20cm in Silber sehr gut war. Ist normalerweise in meiner norwegenbox und wollte den erst gar nicht mitnehmen. Farben sind schon wichtig, aber ich denke es gibt wichtigere Parameter. Stelle finden und dauernd zurückfahren und darüber driften. Also bei guten Fischen Wegpunkte setzen, sprich ohne Kartenplotter wird es schwer. Dann die Führungstechnik mit der Drift entsprechendem Bleikopf. Das Wetter war in den 2 Wochen ein Wechselbad der Gefühle incl. Zwischenurlaub in Kopenhagen wegen Wind. Aber war komplett egal, weil 4-5 Angeltage völlig reichen. Mehr Fisch bekommt man ja fast nicht nach Hause, der Belt ist voll. Liegt wahrscheinlich am Salzwassereinstrom vom letzten Jahr. Na ja, das sind so meine Erfahrungen der letzten 2 Wochen.  Gutes gelingen in den nächsten Wochen.


----------



## carlsberg (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wenn ich so ein Dorsch fangen würde Florian , dann wäre mir die Sonne total egal. Toller Fisch!!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Leider mit Selbstauslöser und gegen die Sonne #q


 
Hi Florian, dickes Petri!!!!!  Toller Fisch !!!  #6#6


----------



## Multe (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

jetzt gibt es auch "unsere" Insel zum umhängen
https://www.facebook.com/KomTilLang...651672999976/1675935389304935/?type=1&theater


----------



## Zanderdieb (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

:vik:  Noch 2 mal schlafen dann geht es los zum#:#:#: .. Ich freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf diese Insel...

Die Wettervorhersage ist schon wieder mal leider alles andere wie shön #q 

Aber wir versuchen das beste daras zu machen. #6

Laßt mir bitte noch 2 -3 Große Dorsche drin... Möchte wenigstens 1 von 1m fangen.


----------



## chaco (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

ach zanderdieb, nach sturm folgt die sonne!! und fisch ist genug da!! das mit dem 1m ding ist sone sache! darauf warte ich auch schon lange, sehen uns auf LL rudi


----------



## Multe (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

gefällt bestimmt jedem...
https://www.windyty.com/spot/location/54.929/10.828/name/Spodsbjerg?54.930,11.843,9


----------



## Windelwilli (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> gefällt bestimmt jedem...
> https://www.windyty.com/spot/location/54.929/10.828/name/Spodsbjerg?54.930,11.843,9



Hammer! Gleich abgespeichert.....#6


----------



## spodsbjerg (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



chaco schrieb:


> ach zanderdieb, nach sturm folgt die sonne!! und fisch ist genug da!! das mit dem 1m ding ist sone sache! darauf warte ich auch schon lange, sehen uns auf LL rudi



Fisch ist genug da.........jedenfalls in den Netzen :q. 
Im Moment ist die angelei hier vor Ort sehr schwierig. DIE ÜBLICHEN GUTEN Stellen sind verwaist und die Boote verteilen sich in alle Richtungen. Wer Fisch findet fängt ganz gut aber die Grossen fehlen meistens. Bei uns waren die größten um 85cm aber sind halt gut für die Küche. Nun ja wir sind noch was länger hier und vielleicht kommt ja noch der ein oder andere Fisch ins Boot. Wenn nicht.........ich hab Urlaub und beim nächsten mal klappts vielleicht wieder :vik:.


----------



## hardy (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo LL- fans,

bin schon seit einer Woche wieder zu Hause, komme aber erst jetzt mal zum schreiben.
War für 14 Tage in Lohals und bin zu Angeln (sofern es ging) immer um die Spitze rum zur NO von der Tonne DW 48 gelegenen rot/weißen Tonne gefahren. Gefangen haben wir gut, Stückgewichte ansprechend, gefangen hat alles, was einen Haken hatte. Gummi, Blech!, Pilker; egal welche Farbe und welche Form. Da wir 3 Tage Ententeich hatten und Drift und Strom sich gegenseitig aufhoben war Werfen angesagt. Ein auftauchendes Boot löste das Problem mit laufenden Motor; eine Hand an der Rute, die andere an der Pinne. Sind -Gott sei Dank- fix wieder abgezogen. Ich möchte doch beim Angeln meine Ruhe haben.
Was mich aber bei den Fischen beunruhigt, ist die permanente Zunahme von Würmern in den Fischfilets. Ich beobachte das jetzt schon das vierte Jahr an der selben!! (Angel-)Stelle. Erst ganz vereinzelt, dieses Jahr schon gehäuft, auch in kleineren Exemplaren und auch beim sofortigem Schlachten. Ich kenne mich nicht so aus, aber ein Heringswurm ist eigentlich außen glatt, nicht segmentiert. Diese hier sehen einer blassen roten Mückenlarve in Größe und Form sehr ähnlich. Sie liegen meist als zusammengeringelter Klumpen im Filet, selten auf dem Fleisch unterwegs und auch im dickem Rückenfilet, welche durch ein Abschneiden der Bauchlappen auch nicht entfernt werden würden; Allerdings lassen sie sich gut mit der Messerspitze aus den Fleisch pulen da diese Tiere sehr hart sind und nicht so schnell zerschnitten werden.
Leider habe ich keinerlei Bilder verfügbar, aber jeder, der seine Filets mal richtig ansieht, wird sie früher oder später entdecken und ggf. mal ein Bild reinstellen. 
Allen, die noch auf der Insel sind ein dickes Petri; ich muss jetzt wieder bis zum nächstem Jahr warten. #d


----------



## ZackDieBohne (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ Multe, tolle Seite#6
Wenn ich mir die Windprognose so anschaue frage ich mich, welche Tage eignen sich zum angeln vom Boot:c

Bin jetzt schon dabei, mein Brandungsgerät mit einzupacken, um eine Alternative zu haben, wenn ans rausfahren gar nicht zu denken ist|uhoh:

Bin grad am packen, Samstag früh fahren wir nach LL. 
Gibt es bei IBI eigentlich Fischkisten auf dem Boot, oder muss ich mir eine mitbringen? 

Beste Grüße

Timo


----------



## DasaTeamchef (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> gefällt bestimmt jedem...
> https://www.windyty.com/spot/location/54.929/10.828/name/Spodsbjerg?54.930,11.843,9


 

möchte mich dem anschliessen! Da hat Multe mal wieder eine Granate ausgepackt!

Danke


----------



## chaco (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Timo ist alles bei ibi vorhanden,mit dem Wind wird schon! Rudi


----------



## Carptigers (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Macht euch nicht verrückt mit dem Wetter.
Samstag wird der Sturm kommen aber die anderen Tage ist noch komplett offen.
In der Woche wo ich oben war, sollte es auch stürmisch werden,
Es gab dann Sonnenschein und wenig Wind, also abwarten |wavey:


----------



## Stulle (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Schreckliches Wetter [emoji6]


----------



## zander67 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

_"Was mich aber bei den Fischen beunruhigt, ist die permanente Zunahme von Würmern in den Fischfilets. Ich beobachte das jetzt schon das vierte Jahr an der selben!! (Angel-)Stelle. Erst ganz vereinzelt, dieses Jahr schon gehäuft, auch in kleineren Exemplaren und auch beim sofortigem Schlachten. Ich kenne mich nicht so aus, aber ein Heringswurm ist eigentlich außen glatt, nicht segmentiert. Diese hier sehen einer blassen roten Mückenlarve in Größe und Form sehr ähnlich. Sie liegen meist als zusammengeringelter Klumpen im Filet, selten auf dem Fleisch unterwegs und auch im dickem Rückenfilet, welche durch ein Abschneiden der Bauchlappen auch nicht entfernt werden würden; Allerdings lassen sie sich gut mit der Messerspitze aus den Fleisch pulen da diese Tiere sehr hart sind und nicht so schnell zerschnitten werden.
Leider habe ich keinerlei Bilder verfügbar, aber jeder, der seine Filets mal richtig ansieht, wird sie früher oder später entdecken und ggf. mal ein Bild reinstellen."_

Das sind Nematoden, Fische sind wohl nur Zwischenwirte.
In Norwegen hatten wir das öfter.
Haben das Filet immer gegen eine Lampe gehalten, da konnte man die Würmer sehr gut erkennen, auch mitten im Filet.
Die Norweger sagten immer: "nicht gut für Appetit" (wie Recht sie haben ).
Dorsch und Lumb waren sehr häufig betroffen, Leng dagegen sehr selten. Nach meiner Erfahrung waren die ausgesüßten Fjorde seltener betroffen (aber auch weniger Fisch vorhanden), als der Mündungsbereich zum Meer hin.
Es kann aber auch mit der Fischdichte zusammen hängen.

Vielleicht hat sich der Salzgehalt im Belt verändert oder die Fischschwärme sind dichter, so das die Parasiten leichtes Spiel haben.

VG


----------



## danalf (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



zander67 schrieb:


> _"Was mich aber bei den Fischen beunruhigt, ist die permanente Zunahme von Würmern in den Fischfilets. Ich beobachte das jetzt schon das vierte Jahr an der selben!! (Angel-)Stelle. Erst ganz vereinzelt, dieses Jahr schon gehäuft, auch in kleineren Exemplaren und auch beim sofortigem Schlachten. Ich kenne mich nicht so aus, aber ein Heringswurm ist eigentlich außen glatt, nicht segmentiert. Diese hier sehen einer blassen roten Mückenlarve in Größe und Form sehr ähnlich. Sie liegen meist als zusammengeringelter Klumpen im Filet, selten auf dem Fleisch unterwegs und auch im dickem Rückenfilet, welche durch ein Abschneiden der Bauchlappen auch nicht entfernt werden würden; Allerdings lassen sie sich gut mit der Messerspitze aus den Fleisch pulen da diese Tiere sehr hart sind und nicht so schnell zerschnitten werden.
> Leider habe ich keinerlei Bilder verfügbar, aber jeder, der seine Filets mal richtig ansieht, wird sie früher oder später entdecken und ggf. mal ein Bild reinstellen."_
> 
> Das sind Nematoden, Fische sind wohl nur Zwischenwirte.
> ...



Die Würmer sind nicht im Fleisch beim lebenden Fisch,sie gehen erst ins Fleisch wenn der Fisch getötet ist.Daher kann man dagegen angehen wenn die Fische sofort ausgenommen werden.Wir hatten noch keine.Beim Filieren haben wir das bei allen anderen beobachtet.
In Norwegen ebenso.
Grüsse aus Dänemark|wavey:
Lutz


----------



## zander67 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



danalf schrieb:


> Die Würmer sind nicht im Fleisch beim lebenden Fisch,sie gehen erst ins Fleisch wenn der Fisch getötet ist.Daher kann man dagegen angehen wenn die Fische sofort ausgenommen werden.Wir hatten noch keine.Beim Filieren haben wir das bei allen anderen beobachtet.
> In Norwegen ebenso.
> Grüsse aus Dänemark|wavey:
> Lutz



In den Fischen befinden sich zwei Sorten von Würmer.
Einmal die aktiven in der Bauchhöhle, die auch noch umher kriechen und einmal die zusammen gekringelten die sich im Filet eingekapselt haben, oft auch in der Leber.

Wir haben die Fische teilweise sofort nach dem Fang (noch auf dem Boot) filetiert und die Würmer waren schon tief im Filet drin.
Genau wie hardy die Würmer beschreibt, so habe ich es auch in Norwegen erlebt.
Ich kann nur empfehlen das Filet einmal gegen das Licht (Leuchtstoffröhre) zu halten, wenn ein Wurm zu sehen ist schneidet man die Stelle weg und die Sache ist erledigt, sollte das ganze Filet verseucht sein, bleibt jedem selber überlassen was er damit macht.

VG


----------



## murmeli1965 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir hatten bei 73 Fischen nur einen mit einer Nematode.
 Also alles noch im grünen Bereich.
 Wir waren in Bagenkop.
 Keine Ahnung ob das mit den Örtlichkeiten zusammen hängt.

 Gruß Oldi


----------



## Carptigers (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Murmel, dass hängt mit Sicherheit mit den Örtlichkeiten zusammen.
Alles was südlich vom gelben Turm bei uns gefangen wurde, hatte fast keine Würmer, wie bei dir.


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej Stulle.... bis Do ist noch lange hin; schaun wir mal was die Vorhersage taugt?|rolleyes|rolleyes
Gruß
TOM


----------



## Ayu (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Also wir haben alle Fische gleich ausgenommen und hatten ein Wurm im Filet von gut über 100 Fischen.


----------



## carlsberg (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Da hat sie wieder zugeschlagen. Mal sehen was da noch so kommt :mhttps://m.facebook.com/329290980506804/photos/a.364924406943461.1073741831.329290980506804/642531415849424/?type=1&source=48&refid=17&_ft_=top_level_post_id.642531415849424


----------



## ZackDieBohne (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Der Hammer#6 Petri Heil!

Ich würde mich ja schon mit den restlichen in der Kiste begnügen:k

Morgen gehts los:q 

Beste Grüße 

Timo


----------



## otto57 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Kannst du den Link ( https) noch mal korrigieren und zwar vor dem https noch mal ein Leezeichen einfügen Gruß otto


----------



## dorsch*thomas (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Otto., geh doch einfach auf IBI Bootsverleih. Unter dem Link - Auch bei IBI- Fotogalerie ab 2014 -   findest du die Bilder. Gruß Thomas


----------



## otto57 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Otto., geh doch einfach auf IBI Bootsverleih. Unter dem Link - Auch bei IBI- Fotogalerie ab 2014 -   findest du die Bilder. Gruß Thomas


Ok mit Pc geht's besser


----------



## Tequila1989 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey,
so, wir haben das erste Mal Spodsbjerg hinter uns und sind, um das Ende schon vorweg zu nehmen, hin und weg. 

Nach vielen Jahren am Kleinen Belt war der diesjährige Angelurlaub natürlich auch mit vielen neuen Gegebenheiten versehen, die es erst einmal galt, zu bewältigen.
So war es für uns, die zu dieser Jahreszeit den Dorsch in der Regel auf 16 Meter Wassertiefe im Kleinen Belt finden und mit maximal 80 Gramm Shads befischen, ungewohnt plötzlich zum Teil mit 400 Gramm Bleiköpfen zu angeln. Aber Dank der vielen Tipps aus dem Board waren wir gerätetechnisch vorbereitet und konnten so zumindest vernünftig fischen.

Das Wetter meinte es gut mit uns und so konnten wir an den meisten Tagen der Woche jeweils eine morgendliche Tour (06:30 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr) starten, der nach einer Mittagspause dann eine Abendtour zwischen 16:00 Uhr und 21:00 Uhr folgte, die uns nicht selten mit einem grandiosen Sonnenuntergang belohnte.

Neben dem Wetter waren auch die Strömungsverhältnisse für uns neu, sodass wir an manchen Tagen auf 35 Meter mit 80 Gramm Jigs voll ausreichend und ein paar Stunden später in 20 Metern Tiefe mit 300 Gramm bei weitem nicht den Grund erreichten.  Mit entsprechenden Bleiköpfen, kleinen Shads und Driftsack (selbstgebastelt aus einer IKEA-Tüte) klappte es dann aber gut.

Am Sonntag konzentrierten wir uns auf das Gebiet um den gelben Turm und konnten in den ersten Driften gute Dorsche bis 82 cm auf einer Tiefe von 32 Metern erwischen. Aber auch etwas flacher (bei etwa 27 Metern) lief es an einem kleinen Plateau (N 54°55.087`, E 10°50.026`) ganz gut und ein paar weitere Portionsdorsche füllten die Kühltruhe.
Was mich etwas irritierte war dann, dass ein Fischer direkt um uns Netze legte, während wir angelten und fingen. Und so war das Gebiet um den gelben Turm in den folgenden Tagen mit Netzen zugepflastert. Wir suchten die Stellen nochmals sporadisch ab, konnten aber bei weitem nicht mehr so gut fangen. Allerdings waren die gesamten Tage eigentlich immer viele Boote dort unterwegs, wobei ich nicht weiß, wie diese fingen.

Danach suchten wir das Gebiet um den Grünen Turm auf. Dort konnten wir anfangs ein paar vereinzelte Dorsche bis 65 cm  und Makrelen verhaften (N 54°52.253`, E 10°50.026`). Dort waren auch etwas südlich viele Boote unterwegs, die anscheinend aber nicht besonders fingen und da bei uns auch nur kleinere Dorsche (zwischen Mindestmaß und 50 cm) kamen, suchten wir weiter.
Die Dorsche mussten, so zumindest unsere Erfahrung immer gesucht werden, was allerdings auch für mich normal ist, denn wie  oft passiert es, dass einem die Dorsche ins Boot springen?!?

Den überwiegenden Teil der Woche haben wir uns dann in dem  Gebiet nördlich Spodsbjerg zwischen den beiden roten Tonnen in Richtung Bermuda Dreieck aufgehalten und konnten dort gut fangen. Insbesondere an den 30-Meter-Kanten kamen gute Dorsche zwischen 50 und 85 cm. 
Größter war ein Dorsch von 1,01 Meter mit 18 Pfund.
Hier waren dann auch öfters mal alle (bei 3 Anglern)  Ruten gleichzeitig krumm, wobei ich sagen muss, das man den Spot genau treffen musste. Die besten Stellen waren zwischen 28 und 32 Metern: N 54°57.360`, E 10°56.013` und N 54°57.278`, E 10°55.739`

Fast die ganzen Tage waren wir komischerweise dort nahezu alleine.

Trotz dass wir grundsätzlich nur Dorsche ab 50 cm+ entnehmen, waren wir sehr zufrieden mit dem Fang. Pro Tag konnte jeder seine 7-8 Fische ab 50+ fangen, das gleiche nochmal an Fischen die zwischen Mindestmaß und unserer Mindestgröße lagen (und released wurden) und doppelt so viele Kleine. Fisch war also ausreichend da, wollte aber gesucht werden.

Geangelt wir haben wir überwiegend mit Shads zwischen 10 und 15 cm Länge, wobei Motoroil, Rot oder Pink mit am besten liefen. Rote Twister als Beifänger liefen meist noch besser, da viele Dorsche unzählige Krabben ausspuckten. Was bei mir komischerweise gar nicht ging, war der so oft angepriesene Phobetor?!?

Insgesamt waren wir von der ganzen Atmosphäre sehr positiv überrascht. Die kurzen Anfahrtswege zu den Spots mit den guten Booten (wir hatten ein Limbo 699) sind angenehm und komfortabel. 
Eins steht somit fest: Wir kommen wieder!!!

Auf diesem Wege noch einmal ein großes Dankeschön an alle die mich vor dem Urlaub so tatkräftig mit Tipps und Informationen versorgt haben. Nur so konnten wir gleich am ersten Tag die magische Metermarke knacken.

Beste Grüße

Hannes


----------



## dorsch*thomas (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Hannes, schön das es euch so gut gefallen hat. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal da oben. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Colli_HB (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke Hannes, schöner Bericht!


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Tequila1989 schrieb:


> Was mich etwas irritierte war dann, dass ein Fischer direkt um uns Netze legte, während wir angelten und fingen. Und so war das Gebiet um den gelben Turm in den folgenden Tagen mit Netzen zugepflastert.


 

Schöner Bericht, danke #6
Aber was wundert dich daran, wenn die Fischer die Netze um euch herum auslegen??........... wir suchen in Norwegen ja auch die Möwen wenn sie jagen, die Dänen nutzen eben die Angler als Fischanzeige #c


----------



## dorsch*thomas (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht, danke #6
> Aber was wundert dich daran, wenn die Fischer die Netze um euch herum auslegen??........... wir suchen in Norwegen ja auch die Möwen wenn sie jagen, die Dänen nutzen eben die Angler als Fischanzeige #c



Hallo Rolf, glaubst du wirklich , das die Fischer uns Angler brauchen um den Fisch in ihrem Gewässer zu finden? Die leben vom Fischfang, für uns ist es doch nur Hobby. Ich glaube, das die Fischer schon ganz genau wissen , wo der Fisch steht und wir sind doch nur Gast an dem Gewässer. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ein wenig wird da schon dran sein.
War bei uns in Norwegen nicht anders.
Genau an den Driften wo wir gut gefangen haben, lagen am nächsten Morgen die Langleinen. Nach 14 Tagen konnte das dann kein Zufall mehr sein, zumal die selben Fischer die Tage zuvor immer in, ich nenn's mal "Fernglasreichweite", zu uns rumshipperten.


----------



## Zanderdieb (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

 wir sind jetzt hier auf Langeland angekommen. Das Wetter ist leider ein wenig Sche..... Gestern Abend konnten dann einige raus fahren kurzfristig und 1std später kam dann wieder der riesen Regenschauer. Leider sieht das Wetter für die nächsten Tage gar nicht so gut aus. 

 Zu allem Pech ist auch noch unser Auto kaputt gegangen konnten aber wenigstens noch ein slippen und unser Boot auf sein Parkplatz stellen.

 Naja Glück im Unglück brauche jetzt nicht mit Frau zu den Sehenswürdigkeiten fahren Grins ( Ich weis Sie wird das lesen) Naja leih Ich mir ein Roller und fahre so zu den Angelplätzen wenn wir schon nicht raus kommen


----------



## Der Goldaal (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej,

zum Thema Fischer:
Ich denke auch, dass sie die Angler beobachten und gerne ein paar Infos nutzen, wenn sie sehen, dass an dem Ein - oder Anderen Spot gefangen wird. Sie wären ja auch schön blöd, wenn sie das ignorieren würden und ihre Netze einfach woanders lang legen. Auch die größte Erfahrung lässt Einem immer noch dazu lernen. Aber das ist natürlich auch ihr gutes Recht. Mich nervt nur, wenn Netze gar nicht oder nur mit einer Flagge markiert sind, und man nicht weiß, wo die Netze lang laufen.


----------



## otto57 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> zum Thema Fischer:
> Ich denke auch, dass sie die Angler beobachten und gerne ein paar Infos nutzen, wenn sie sehen, dass an dem Ein - oder Anderen Spot gefangen wird. Sie wären ja auch schön blöd, wenn sie das ignorieren würden und ihre Netze einfach woanders lang legen. Auch die größte Erfahrung lässt Einem immer noch dazu lernen. Aber das ist natürlich auch ihr gutes Recht. Mich nervt nur, wenn Netze gar nicht oder nur mit einer Flagge markiert sind, und man nicht weiß, wo die Netze lang laufen.


Moin gibt es denn auch Gebiete wo sie Ihre Netze nicht setzen dürfen


----------



## chaco (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ja, z.b in mein Teich !


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf, glaubst du wirklich , das die Fischer uns Angler brauchen um den Fisch in ihrem Gewässer zu finden? Die leben vom Fischfang, für uns ist es doch nur Hobby. Ich glaube, das die Fischer schon ganz genau wissen , wo der Fisch steht und wir sind doch nur Gast an dem Gewässer. Gruß Thomas


 

....... nein, natürlich nicht !!!  Meistens hatten dann die Angler das Glück, die fängige Stelle zu finden wo dann der Fischer seine Netze auslegt. Da trifft man halt aufeinander #c.... Wie hier auch geschrieben wurde, nutzen die Fischer bestimmt auch diese Info........ aber generell wissen die schon, wo was geht.  Und wenn dann über diese Stelle "öfter" drüber gedriftet wird..... #6


----------



## Der Goldaal (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Es gibt sicher Gebiete wo sie keine Netze aufstellen dürfen, die sind ja auch auf Seekarten vermerkt. Aber schwarze Schafe gibt es überall. Die sind wie die Schwarz Leser hier, die die Informationen von uns nutzen, aber keinerlei Feedback geschweige ein Wort des Dankes übrig haben.


----------



## otto57 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher Gebiete wo sie keine Netze aufstellen dürfen, die sind ja auch auf Seekarten vermerkt. Aber schwarze Schafe gibt es überall. Die sind wie die Schwarz Leser hier, die die Informationen von uns nutzen, aber keinerlei Feedback geschweige ein Wort des Dankes übrig haben.


Moin ja laut Karte denkt man, das Gebiet ist gesperrt für Netze, aber es sind trotzdem welche da ( Bukkemose ) ist glaube ich ein Gebiet


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Die Fischer brauchen uns Angler ganz sicher nicht als Info wo der Fisch steht. Wer das glaubt...|uhoh:


----------



## Der Goldaal (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Die Fischer brauchen uns Angler ganz sicher nicht als Info wo der Fisch steht. Wer das glaubt...|uhoh:




Hi Matze,

ob sie es brauchen oder nicht, weiß ich nicht. Aber zumindest in Deutschland weiß ich, dass auch erfahrene Fischer die Infos der Angler sehr wohl nutzen. :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Fragen die euch dann wo der Fisch steht oder wie kommst du darauf? ;+


----------



## HessenSchalker (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo, wir fahren in drei Wochen nach Humple ? Gibt es da gute Plätze und wie wird zur Zeit gefangen ?


----------



## otto57 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



HessenSchalker schrieb:


> Hallo, wir fahren in drei Wochen nach Humple ? Gibt es da gute Plätze und wie wird zur Zeit gefangen ?


Gute Plätze eher weniger , ich denke mal man muss immer suchen. Das andere ist wie ist das Wetter - Wind.


----------



## benkk (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Fragen die euch dann wo der Fisch steht oder wie kommst du darauf? ;+



Kleine Geschichte dazu,
ich angelte auf Dorsch in der Nähe  Mittelgrundwrack vor Eckernförde, da hatte ich den Schwarm gefunden, es ging schlag auf schlag.
Dann tauchte in der Ferne ein Kutter auf, nicht beunruhigendes.
Der hielt dann in schneller fahrt auf mich zu, ich dachte der fährt 
Richtung Heimat. Denkste,  so ca. 0,5 SM vor mir das Schleppnetz raus und schön dann bis auf 50 Meter an mir vorbei, mehrfach.
Die Angel konnte ich einpacken.
Zum glück hatte ich meine Fische schon gefangen.
Mit Angelkuttern hatte ich ähnliche Erlebnisse.

Viele Grüße
bernd


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das ist dann eher Zufall das die Fischer dort fischen wollen wo gerade jemand am angeln ist.Und er wusste sicher gestern schon das heute da Fisch steht.Das dann gerade Angler auf dem Platz stehen ist zufall/glück/pech.Das die Fischer/Angelkutter euch dann nahe kommen ist auch rel. normal...und die haben eh Vorrang als Berufsschiffahrt...manchmal ärgerlich aber ist nun mal so.


----------



## de Lumb (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Das ist dann eher Zufall das die Fischer dort fischen wollen wo gerade jemand am angeln ist.Und er wusste sicher gestern schon das heute da Fisch steht.Das dann gerade Angler auf dem Platz stehen ist zufall/glück/pech.Das die Fischer/Angelkutter euch dann nahe kommen ist auch rel. normal...und die haben eh Vorrang als Berufsschiffahrt...manchmal ärgerlich aber ist nun mal so.


Nee Nee, das lass ich mal so im Raum stehen. ich tippe eher auf das Verhalten der Küstenkutter wie benkk es erzählt. Verstehen kann ich die Kaleun`s der Kutter. Sie müssen ja davon leben. Nur sie wissen aber auch nicht schon gestern wo der Fisch heute steht. Die müssen jeden Tag genauso suchen wir unsereins.
Jetzt mal etwas anderes was uns im Langelandbelt vor fast zwanzig Jahren passiert ist. Man hat jeden Tag seinen Fisch halbwegs gefangen und dann taucht eines Tages ein Fischtrawler auf. Der ist den Belt wohl zehn mal hoch und runter gefahren was wohl einen halben Tag gedauert hat und dann war er weg. Das Fazit daraus für uns: der Teich war einfach leer. Man konnte alle möglichen Stellen anfahren, es war einfach nichts mehr da. Bei so einer Szene wird es Wochen dauern bis aus der offene See wieder der Fisch nachzieht. Diese großen Trawler sind allemal schlimmer als der Küstenkutter.
Gruß de Lumb


----------



## Der Goldaal (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



de Lumb schrieb:


> Nee Nee, das lass ich mal so im Raum stehen. ich tippe eher auf das Verhalten der Küstenkutter wie benkk es erzählt. Verstehen kann ich die Kaleun`s der Kutter. Sie müssen ja davon leben. Nur sie wissen aber auch nicht schon gestern wo der Fisch heute steht. Die müssen jeden Tag genauso suchen wir unsereins.
> Jetzt mal etwas anderes was uns im Langelandbelt vor fast zwanzig Jahren passiert ist. Man hat jeden Tag seinen Fisch halbwegs gefangen und dann taucht eines Tages ein Fischtrawler auf. Der ist den Belt wohl zehn mal hoch und runter gefahren was wohl einen halben Tag gedauert hat und dann war er weg. Das Fazit daraus für uns: der Teich war einfach leer. Man konnte alle möglichen Stellen anfahren, es war einfach nichts mehr da. Bei so einer Szene wird es Wochen dauern bis aus der offene See wieder der Fisch nachzieht. Diese großen Trawler sind allemal schlimmer als der Küstenkutter.
> Gruß de Lumb




Ja, da gebe ich Dir absolut Recht. Die schwimmenden Fabriken sind auf jeden Fall des Fisches Tod. Das ist ja überall so im Leben, wo was zu verdienen ist, kommen die Heuschrecken und grasen alles ab.


----------



## Multe (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Unterwasseraufnahmen vor Spodsbjerg von Ninja aufgenommen....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3F8V6HxdM4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Unterwasseraufnahmen vor Spodsbjerg von Ninja aufgenommen....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3F8V6HxdM4&feature=youtu.be



Vom angucken wird man Seekrank |bigeyes

Aber schöne Köhler.... #6


----------



## dog_666 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Gemeinde
 bin ab 14.8 für 14 Tage in Lohals
 kann mir jemand Tipps geben wo da was los ist
 ob mit Boot oder vom Ufer aus
 Wäre wirklich dankbar


----------



## Nin-ja (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Unterwasseraufnahmen vor Spodsbjerg von Ninja aufgenommen....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3F8V6HxdM4&feature=youtu.be


 

#6Siehe auch facebook page SDM Fishing fur mehr Bilder usw..


----------



## Nin-ja (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hier die Bilder von mein 7 meterdorsche letzte Woche. Total 11 meterdorsche in eine woche. Unheimlich viele 90+, 80+ usw. War nich normal wie viele Dorsche momentan da sind.

Alle Fishe von 80+ cm schwimmen wieder - Catch & Release! 

Respekt. #h


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej Ninja!

Immer wieder meinen Respekt für den catch und release Gedanken!
#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6 Finde ich toll!
Weitere m-Fische seien dir gegönnt:vik::vik::vik:

Die Einstellung finde ich toll|wavey:|wavey:
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Ayu (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Dickes Petri Nin-ja weiter so!


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Hej Ninja!
> 
> Immer wieder meinen Respekt für den catch und release Gedanken!
> #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6 Finde ich toll!
> ...


 

dem kann ich nur zustimmen...... Hut ab und dickes Petri zu den tollen Fischen #6


----------



## Der Goldaal (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ja PETRI auch von mir. Ich finde es auch gut, die großen wieder schwimmen zu lassen. Ich brauch mir da keine Sorgen drum zu machen, immer wenn ich oben bin, machen die Dicken Dorsche Urlaub ;-) Und zum Essen finde ich die Dorsche um die 60 eh am Schönsten.


----------



## derrik (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo.Ich heiße Nils und lese seit etwa einem Jahr hier mit.Ich fahre  seit   2001 mit meiner Truppe nach Langeland .Wir waren meist in Spodsbjerg .Letztes Jahr waren wir in Bagenkop.Wir fahren dieses Jahr am 12.09. wieder nach Langeland .Das soll s erst mal gewesen  sein mit meinen ersten Versuchen hier im Forum. Gruß an alle  Nils.


----------



## dog_666 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo
 bin ab 14 August in lLhals stationiert
 kannst mir paar Tipps geben um auch einen großen zu erwischen
 Köder Farbe und wo ich mein glück versuchen soll
 Boot haben wir
 wäre dir echt dankbar
 damit sich die weite reise aus Österreich auch lohnt


----------



## Laho (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Nin-ja,
das ist ja der Wahnsinn!!!!!!
Wo warst Du genau? Ich war letzte Woche in Spodsbjerg und wir haben die Dicken nicht gefunden. Der Größte war etwas über 70. insgesamt war es dieses
Jahr sehr bescheiden. Wäre toll, wenn Du mir kurz antworten würdest.

Gruß und Petri Horst


----------



## Nin-ja (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Vielen dank alle! Die Fishe uber 80cm und unter 60cm gehen immer zuruck. Dann noch haben wir immer genug Dorsche zum essen. 

Wir Angeln immer Tiefer als 30m. Leider gab es dieses Jahr viele Netze, gute stellen waren oft die nachste Tag besatzt mit Netze.

Hinter den Grunen turm war gut af 40-45m tiefe. Ach bei die Rote tonne vor die Hafen gut gefangen. Es war nur ein aufgabe um mit das Echelot die gruppierte Dorsche zu finden. Einmal gefunden immer doublette.


----------



## bombe220488 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Gibt es Leute die in spodsbjerg mit dem Kutter rausfahren und mir ein paar Infos geben können?


----------



## hansemann (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Nin-Ja,

auch meine Glückwünsche zu dem tollen Fang. Auch das Ihr Fische zurückgesetzt habt finde ich klasse.
Ich bin ab Sonntag für drei Wochen auf der Insel.
Ist das mit den Netzen wirklich so schlimm?
Habe heute morgen auf der AIS-Schiffspositionsseite im Internet 6 Fisch-Kutter im Belt gesehen, die eine Kennung gesendet haben.
Ich hoffe die haben nicht alle Kanten abgestellt. Kann noch jemand etwas zu dem "ist Zustand" sagen?

Bis bald auf der Insel


----------



## Stefan W. (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bin gerade auf der Insel und war einen Tag mit dem Kutter los. Ja es ist so schlimm mit den Netzen. Was alleine die SG 120 an Netzen aufstellt ist schon heftig. Aber es gibt noch genug gute Stellen zum Angeln. Sind sonst immer zu zweit zum Angeln hier und haben dann auch ein Boot. Diese Woche habe ich zum Glück kein Boot gemietet. Was mich positiv überrascht diese Woche ist, das man vom Strand gut Plattfische fangen kann. [emoji4]


----------



## Multe (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

*International HOBIE KAJAK   FISHING  WEEK*
in Lohals auf Langeland vom 4. - 10. Oktober
erleben sie in dieser Zeit eine Kajak Guidingtour mit dem sehr erfahrenen Hobie Kajak Team.
Sollten sie kein Kajak besitzen, so können sie auch ein Kajak ausleihen  und es wird auch an den Strand gebracht falls sie keine Möglichkeit dazu  haben.
weitere Infos :
http://www.totalfishing.nl/laatste-nieuws/articles/international-hobie-kayak-fishing-week-denemarken


----------



## burgdorfer (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo, allen die in den nächsten Tagen nach spodsberg kommen kann man nur sagen sie haben die richtige Woche gewählt.  Wir sind seid vergangenen Samstag hier, könnten mit
 Ibi booten kaum rausfahren, es war eine Woche zum verzweifeln mit
 Regen und Wind.. Am Montag wollte ich, da es fürs kleinboot zu stürmisch war, mit dem kutter ms fie raus..Nach einer guten Stunde und Seekranken an Bord hat er sogar die Tour abgebrochen...Sehr 
fair muss ich sagen hat er den Leuten sein Geld zurück gegeben!! Insgesamt eine mehr als enttäuschende Woche..


----------



## burgdorfer (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo, allen die in den nächsten Tagen nach spodsberg kommen kann man nur sagen sie haben die richtige Woche gewählt.  Wir sind seid vergangenen Samstag hier, könnten mit
 Ibi booten kaum rausfahren, es war eine Woche zum verzweifeln mit
 Regen und Wind.. Am Montag wollte ich, da es fürs kleinboot zu stürmisch war, mit dem kutter ms fie raus..Nach einer guten Stunde und Seekranken an Bord hat er sogar die Tour abgebrochen...Sehr 
fair muss ich sagen hat er den Leuten sein Geld zurück gegeben!! Insgesamt eine mehr als enttäuschende Woche..


----------



## otto57 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



burgdorfer schrieb:


> Hallo, allen die in den nächsten Tagen nach spodsberg kommen kann man nur sagen sie haben die richtige Woche gewählt.  Wir sind seid vergangenen Samstag hier, könnten mit
> Ibi booten kaum rausfahren, es war eine Woche zum verzweifeln mit
> Regen und Wind.. Am Montag wollte ich, da es fürs kleinboot zu stürmisch war, mit dem kutter ms fie raus..Nach einer guten Stunde und Seekranken an Bord hat er sogar die Tour abgebrochen...Sehr
> fair muss ich sagen hat er den Leuten sein Geld zurück gegeben!! Insgesamt eine mehr als enttäuschende Woche..


Oh schitt ja das liebe Wetter , aber geht jedem so . Man bucht Monate im voraus in der Hoffnung das Wetter  passt.


----------



## Nin-ja (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ja es war schlimm aber ein drift machen ist immer möglich. Es gibt so viele Sport Angler, und noch mehr Netze.. Wann ist es da auch kaputt?


----------



## UMK (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Liebe Langelandgemeinde,

unsere vierzehn Tage in Spodsbjerg sind fast vorbei. An der Zeit, eine kurze Bilanz zu ziehen.
Zunächst, das Haus von Novasol und Nikolaj's Boot wie immer super, alles Klasse. 
Wir hatten das Boot vom 19.07. bis 30.07.15. In der ersten Woche waren die Wetterbedingungen soweit ok, in der zweiten Woche kann ich mich den anderen nur anschliessen; grottig wäre noch geprahlt. Vom Winde verweht. Dennoch haben wir auch in der zweiten Woche meistens ganz früh morgens versucht, vernünftig zu angeln. So spätestens ab 10 Uhr/ 11 Uhr bei immer stärker aufbrisendem Wind war dann für uns  Schluß, safety first. 
Gerade in dieser Woche haben wir mehrmals die MS Fie durch die Wellen stampfen sehen und echt Mitleid mit denen gehabt, die da vorn im/am Bug standen und volle Breitseite bekommen haben. 
Kommen wir zu den Fängen. Wie schon in der Vergangenheit gepostet, kommen wir seit Jahren im Sommer für 14 Tage nach Langeland. Denke mal sagen zu können, dass wir uns über die Jahre gute Kenntnisse über den Belt angeeignet und gesichert haben. Wir sind - soweit möglich- alle in den letzten Jahren erfolgreichen Stellen abgefahren, haben dabei die hier geposteten und weitere Tipps mit berücksichtigt. Dabei ging und geht es uns um schöne leckere Dorschfilets für den Eigenverbrauch, weniger um den Meterdorsch. 

Tut uns Leid, aber wir können in diesem Jahr leider auch nicht von guten Fängen berichten. Im Vergleich der letzten acht Jahre dürfte Anno 2015 wohl auf dem letzten Platz landen. Erstaunlich ist, dass die Fänge im letzten Sommer noch the best ever waren. 
Wir haben auch die gefühlt extrem vielen Netze gesehen. Ob es damit zu tun hat? Tendenz zur Bestandsminimierung? 
Oder hat es mit dem starken Salzwassereinstrom im Winter zu tun? Wir und viele andere auch haben ja viele Makrelen gefangen, deutlich mehr als sonst üblich. Hat sich die Fischbestandszusammensetzung verändert? Wanderungsbewegungen der Dorsche? 
Wurde denn überhaupt auf den Angelkuttern gefangen? Die Kapitäne müssten doch an sich über ergiebige Fangplätze gut informiert sein.

Schauen wir mal, wie sich das entwickelt. Spätestens nächsten Sommer auf ein Neues. Allen, die ihre Langelandzeit jetzt vor sich haben, ab morgen soll es klasse Angelwetter geben. Viel Petri Heil!

Viele Grüße
Uli


----------



## Mal-Ta-Freak (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Uli
Sehr informativ deine Zeilen. Hoffentlich haben wir ab dem 12.09. mehr Glück... Kannst vllt. etwas zum Makrelenangeln sagen? Wäre toll! Wir wollen neben Dorsch auch gezielt auf Makrelen versuchen und wären daher über etwas "input" sehr dankbar.

Danke und Gruß Michael


----------



## UMK (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Michael,

am ersten Angeltag hatte unser Sohn beim ersten Stopp kurz hinter dem gelben Turm in südlicher Richtung eher zufällig einige grosse Makrelen beim Einholen auf dem Pilker. Bei den nächsten Ausfahrten hatten wir ab und an dann Paternostervorfächer montiert und haben vor allem sowohl um den gelben als auch um dem grünen Turm DW 53 herum viele schöne Makrelen gefangen. Manchmal waren beim Sohn auch gleich mehrere Haken besetzt. An den Paternostern waren kleine grünrosafarbene und weisse Oktopusse montiert. Ein Mitangler, der mit seinen Söhnen unterwegs war, hatte nach einem Stopp in östlicher Richtung hinterm gelbem Turm in ganz kurzer Zeit rund 30 Stück im Eimer. 

In den vergangenen Jahren hatten wir ab und an auch mal Makrelen am Band, aber in diesem Jahr kann man die - zumindest zur Zeit- gezielt beangeln. Gebissen haben die in Grundnähe, im Mittelwasser und auch direkt neben dem Boot kurz vor dem Herausheben des Vorfachs. 

Viel Erfolg im September!

Viele Grüße
Uli


----------



## hansemann (1. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Langelandgemeinde,

 ich muss noch mal auf die Netzproblematik zurück kommen.

 Eben waren auf http://www.marinetraffic.com/de/ais/home/centerx:11/centery:55/zoom:10
 sieben Fischerboote mit Kennung unterwegs.

 Ich beobachte die Seite Regelmäßig. So viele habe ich noch nie vor Langeland gesehen.

 Bis morgen auf der Insel


----------



## Der Goldaal (1. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das könnte mit der Schonzeit oder der Quote zusammenhängen. Vielleicht ist die neue Quote offen, oder die Sperrzeit für die Fischer ist vorbei. Ich weiß nicht so genau wie das geregelt ist, aber momentan gleicht es vieler Orts eher einem Hindernis Parcour.


----------



## spodsbjerg (1. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Unsere 2 Wochen Langeland sind nun leider auch wieder vorbei.
Fazit: Die Fischerei vor Langeland ist zur Zeit sehr schwierig. Die Fische sind nicht wirklich in Schwärmen zu finden (Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer) und man muß sich meist mit Einzelfängen zufrieden geben. Wir haben von 18m-56m alle Tiefen befischt und die ganz Grossen nicht gefunden.Wir haben für den heimischen Verbrauch jedoch genug schöne Küchendorsche gefangen die von der Filetqualität den Grossen Dorschen eh weit überlegen sind. Entgegen anderen Meinungen haben wir in der zweiten Woche bei Regen und Wind doch besser gefangen als in der Woche zuvor. Wir sind mit unseren Fängen jedenfalls zufrieden und der Spass, die Geselligkeit und das Urlaubsfeeling stehen bei uns im Vordergrund.

Nun noch etwas zu den Fischern vor Ort:
Ihr glaubt nicht wirklich das die Fischer die Angler beobachten, bei den Anglern absichtlich die Netze er auslegen oder ähnliches .......oder???? |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Was manche Leute hier von sich geben ist absoluter Blödsinn.
Die Fischer haben überhaupt keine Zeit dafür irgendwelche Angler auf ihren "Nuckelpinnen" zu beobachten!! 
Habt ihr schon einmal mitbekommen wie viele Schiffe und Kleinboote im Belt unterwegs sind. Wisst ihr wieviel arbeit es ist die Netze, die Boote, die Schiffe, die elektronischen Geräte, die Fahrwassermakierungen etc.etc. im Auge zu behalten??
Und natürlich markiert jeder Fischer seine Netze. Tut er dies nämlich nicht so erwarten ihn hohe Strafen da die Fischereiaufsicht im Fall der Fälle davon ausgeht das er die Netze "versteckt" weil er die erlaubte Maschenweite nicht einhält. Es ist manchmal nur nicht ersichtlich, wenn man eine Markierung gefunden hat, wo das Netz endet weil die Netze teilweise Kilometerlang sind. Die Fischer geben auf Nachfrage aber gerne Auskunft über die Lage der Netze da es für diese auch nicht unbedingt ein Spass ist die Drillinge aus den Netzen oder im Ernstfall sogar aus der Hand zu puhlen oder operativ entfernen zu lassen. Die Fischer leben von den Fischen und wir sind dort Gäste.
Die Leihbootfahrer hier sollten vielleicht auch einmal überlegen ob sie dort, wo sie fischen überhaupt noch angeln dürfen |rolleyes.
Leihboote dürfen nämlich nur bis 1,5 km vom Ufer aus fischen.......die Hälfte der Boote die ich gesehen habe waren aber weiter draussen. In diesem Sinne #h


----------



## buttweisser (1. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Unsere 2 Wochen Langeland sind nun leider auch wieder vorbei.
> Fazit: Die Fischerei vor Langeland ist zur Zeit sehr schwierig. Die Fische sind nicht wirklich in Schwärmen zu finden (Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer) und man muß sich meist mit Einzelfängen zufrieden geben. Wir haben von 18m-56m alle Tiefen befischt und die ganz Grossen nicht gefunden.Wir haben für den heimischen Verbrauch jedoch genug schöne Küchendorsche gefangen die von der Filetqualität den Grossen Dorschen eh weit überlegen sind. Entgegen anderen Meinungen haben wir in der zweiten Woche bei Regen und Wind doch besser gefangen als in der Woche zuvor. Wir sind mit unseren Fängen jedenfalls zufrieden und der Spass, die Geselligkeit und das Urlaubsfeeling stehen bei uns im Vordergrund.
> 
> Nun noch etwas zu den Fischern vor Ort:
> ...



Hej Rolf,
wie Recht Du hast. Da ist nichts hinzuzufügen.|good:

Gruß Uwe


----------



## buttweisser (1. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich war letzte Woche (ab 25.07. gegen 17.30 Uhr) in Bagenkop. Das war dieses Jahr die 2. Woche mit  viel Wind. Also kein angeln vom Boot möglich, bzw. am Sonntag und Montag  am späten Nachmittag/Abend für 3-4 Stunden. Da ich aber mit Familie  war, habe ich für die kurze Zeit nicht erst ein Boot gemietet.

Am Sonnabend, dem 25.07. kamen abends einige Boote rein. Die Jungs hatten gut Dorsch an Bord und teilweise pottweise Makrelen. Leider haben die Jungs vergessen die Makrelen zu kühlen. Ich denke die Makrelen waren dadurch Matsch. 

Ich hab mich wegen dem Wind aufs Ufer konzentrieren müssen. 
Fazit: Mit Spinntute einige kleine Dorsche und einen Mefo-Kontakt - mehr nicht. Beim Brandungsangeln gingen viele Flundern von 30 bis 40cm an den Haken, natürlich auch kleinere Platte. Sogar Kreiselhaken haben die sich bis zum Anschlag reingewürgt. Dann hatte ich noch nen 44er Dorsch und einen 68er Aal.

So nun wurde mir von Dänen gesagt, dass der Aal in Dänemark bis zum 10. August geschont sei. Ich habe darauf gegoogelt, aber nirgends ne Info über die angebliche Schonzeit für Aale erhalten. Auch nicht bei fishmaps.de

Hat einer von Euch ne genaue Info dazu? Das interessiert bestimmt auch andere Langelandangler.

Danke und Gruß Uwe


----------



## danalf (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ich war letzte Woche (ab 25.07. gegen 17.30 Uhr) in Bagenkop. Das war dieses Jahr die 2. Woche mit  viel Wind. Also kein angeln vom Boot möglich, bzw. am Sonntag und Montag  am späten Nachmittag/Abend für 3-4 Stunden. Da ich aber mit Familie  war, habe ich für die kurze Zeit nicht erst ein Boot gemietet.
> 
> Am Sonnabend, dem 25.07. kamen abends einige Boote rein. Die Jungs hatten gut Dorsch an Bord und teilweise pottweise Makrelen. Leider haben die Jungs vergessen die Makrelen zu kühlen. Ich denke die Makrelen waren dadurch Matsch.
> 
> ...



Hej Uwe
Der Aal hat keine Schonzeit.
Grüße aus Dänemark|wavey:


----------



## SFVNOR (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



danalf schrieb:


> Hej Uwe
> Der Aal hat keine Schonzeit.
> Grüße aus Dänemark|wavey:



Moin Moin,

 Ich habe gerade Kutter & Küste (Ausgabe 57) vor mir und dort ist in den Angelregeln/ Mindestmaße/ Schonzeiten für DK ob nun Ost/Nordsee aufgeführt das der Breitkopfaal 'ganzjährig geschont' ist.

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Norbi (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

ja wat denn nu....??????
http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/schonzeiten-mindestmasse-2542.html


----------



## SFVNOR (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Norbi schrieb:


> ja wat denn nu....??????
> http://daenemark.fish-maps.de/schonzeiten-mindestmasse-2542.html



Also ich gebe auf |closed: 
 Schade man hätte mal im Angelzentrum Langeland bei Thomas fragen können aber das Gästeboard steht nicht mehr zur Verfügung 
 Na egal, wenn ich Ende September auf LL bin beißt eh kein Aal mehr.


----------



## buttweisser (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej danalf und alle anderen Antworter zur Aal-Schonzeit. Erstmal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Ich habe grerade noch ne Info reinbekommen. Die Schonzeit gilt nur für Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer. Steht unter naturerhverv.dk

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Der Goldaal (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Unsere 2 Wochen Langeland sind nun leider auch wieder vorbei.
> Fazit: Die Fischerei vor Langeland ist zur Zeit sehr schwierig. Die Fische sind nicht wirklich in Schwärmen zu finden (Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer) und man muß sich meist mit Einzelfängen zufrieden geben. Wir haben von 18m-56m alle Tiefen befischt und die ganz Grossen nicht gefunden.Wir haben für den heimischen Verbrauch jedoch genug schöne Küchendorsche gefangen die von der Filetqualität den Grossen Dorschen eh weit überlegen sind. Entgegen anderen Meinungen haben wir in der zweiten Woche bei Regen und Wind doch besser gefangen als in der Woche zuvor. Wir sind mit unseren Fängen jedenfalls zufrieden und der Spass, die Geselligkeit und das Urlaubsfeeling stehen bei uns im Vordergrund.
> 
> Nun noch etwas zu den Fischern vor Ort:
> ...



Schönen Dank. Nett von Dir, dass wir hier absoluten Blödsinn schreiben. Vielleicht sollte man mal überlegen, ob man die Wahrheit exklusiv hat?! Oder ob es auch noch andere Meinungen gibt. Thema für mich beendet.


----------



## Aalgaudi (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Schwierig den Dorschen nachzustellen. Waren jetzt zwei Tage draußen und kaum etwas gefangen und wenn, dann meist unter 50cm. Die schwimmen alle samt selbst verständlich wieder.

Wo finden wir die dicken Olkolyten ?


----------



## Stulle (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Die schonzeiten für ÅL [emoji1] leider scheitert Google an der Übersetzung


----------



## Stulle (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Mindestmaß sind 45cm im Salzwasser


----------



## spodsbjerg (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Schönen Dank. Nett von Dir, dass wir hier absoluten Blödsinn schreiben. Vielleicht sollte man mal überlegen, ob man die Wahrheit exklusiv hat?! Oder ob es auch noch andere Meinungen gibt. Thema für mich beendet.


 Nun ja.......wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst #c.
Und ja......ich habe die Wahrheit exklusiv da ich das Glück habe zB. mit der SG120 öfter mitfahren zu dürfen. Sehr interessant.....kann ich nur empfehlen. :m


----------



## spodsbjerg (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Aalgaudi schrieb:


> Schwierig den Dorschen nachzustellen. Waren jetzt zwei Tage draußen und kaum etwas gefangen und wenn, dann meist unter 50cm. Die schwimmen alle samt selbst verständlich wieder.
> 
> Wo finden wir die dicken Olkolyten ?



Wo wird die keiner genau sagen können. Fakt ist aber das ihr diese im tiefen Wasser suchen müßt. 
Im Sommer stehen die großen Dorsche meist in der Fahrrinne. Zur Zeit werden ein paar große Dorsche NÖRDLICH von Spodsbjerg gefangen und nicht südlich am grünen Turm!!!! #h


----------



## spodsbjerg (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



chaco schrieb:


> Ja, z.b in mein Teich !



|muahah: #6


----------



## Multe (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Aalgaudi schrieb:


> Schwierig den Dorschen nachzustellen. Waren jetzt zwei Tage draußen und kaum etwas gefangen und wenn, dann meist unter 50cm. Die schwimmen alle samt selbst verständlich wieder.
> 
> Wo finden wir die dicken Olkolyten ?



von welchem Hafen fährst du raus ??
einige Holländer hatten sogar letzte Woche bei dem Geschaukel gute Dorsche.
Entweder fischt ihr zu flach oder ihr pilkt zu hastig. Eventuell ist auch der Köder zu leicht.
Die ganz großen Dorsche fängst du nur, wenn der Köder sehr ruhig liegt.
#6
habe gerade auf Facebook die aktuellen Fänge einiger Holländer von heute gesehen - *alles* richtig gute Dorsche.


----------



## Multe (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

https://www.facebook.com/3292909805...9290980506804/645272418908657/?type=1&theater
wer von euch ist dabei ???
Gruß Multe


----------



## buttweisser (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich nicht, mein Urlaub ist leider, leider vorbei.


----------



## carlsberg (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi bin gerade auf LL , leider ist unser Geber vom Echolot kaputt gegangen weiß jemand Wo ich hier einen neuen bekommen könnte


----------



## Multe (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

fahr einmal nach Svendborg zu Leif Larsen Marine 
Håndværkervænget 6, 5700 Svendborg


----------



## carlsberg (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke Walter.  Versuche es morgen direk , momentan ist es echt schwierig den dorsch zu finden ohne echolot.


----------



## Multe (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

ich fahre nur zu meinen GPS Punkten. Auf mein Echolot schaue ich gar nicht.


----------



## carlsberg (2. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich habe auch keine gps Punkte mehr auf dem echolot. Das ist ganz bitter


----------



## STRULIK (3. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@multe
Wir werden da sein#h


----------



## Stulle (3. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

In Nyborg im Hafen gab es einen laden der viel bootszubehör verkauft


----------



## dorsch*thomas (3. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/3292909805...9290980506804/645272418908657/?type=1&theater
> wer von euch ist dabei ???
> Gruß Multe



Gerne wieder am 23.08.'15    Gruß Thomas


----------



## Vareler Holger (4. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen, wenn ihr auf Dorsch geht nehmt ihr dann immer den Treibsack? Oder angelt ihr ohne. Wir wollen in 5 Wochen wieder hoch haben den aber bis jetzt noch nie benutzt. Vielleicht deshalb auch immer Pech gehabt mit Dorsch.
Alle die gerade oben sind ein dickes Petri und wenig Wind.
Gruß Holger


----------



## Carptigers (4. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Holger, ich benutze gar keinen und fange trotzdem meine Fische


----------



## Aalgaudi (4. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Heute hat das Wetter mitgespielt. Aber bei einer Strömung von rund 6 Knoten haben wir die Jiggköpfe kaum auf Grund bekommen.
Schade, aber morgen ist ein neuer Tag und vll. haben wir mehr Glück mit der Strömung.
Das Wetter soll ja TOP werden.


----------



## dorsch*thomas (4. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Leute, heute hat mich ein Arbeitskollege über das Fangergebnis einer Tagestour von Heiligenhafen aus informiert. Auf dem Kutter waren ca. 20 Angler, und jetzt kommt's. Gefangen wurden von diesen 20 Anglern zusammen( !!!!) nur 10 massige Dorsche ( der Größte ca. 60 cm ) und eine Makrele. Also, nicht beklagen wenn es in Spodsbjerg mal den einen oder anderen Tag nicht ganz so gut läuft. Im Gegensatz dazu ist LL wohl das Paradies. Gruß Thomas


----------



## peschg (4. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@dorsch*thomas


gestern war gut


----------



## Colli_HB (5. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin zusammen,

wir waren von Sa. mittag bis gestern Nachmittag auf Langeland.

Haben genau die Schönwetterphase abgepasst :vik:

Gefangen haben wir hauptsächlich im Norden. Wir hatten viele
schöne Dorsche über 70 und einen über 80. Die ganz großen haben wir leider nicht gefunden. Dafür hat sich noch ein Leng von ca. 70 cm blicken lassen. 

Gefangen haben wir zwischen 24 und 35 Meter. Aber eher knapp unter 30 Meter. Die besten Köder waren 6er Shaker in verschieden Farben. 

Allen die gerade da sind viel Erfolg!


----------



## murmeli1965 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ Holger,
 Driftsack benutzen wir nur wenn viel Wind ist.
 Das bringt so manchen Fisch mehr an Bord.
 Bei schneller Drift ist das natürlich unsinnig mit Driftsack.

 Gruß Oldi


----------



## Multe (5. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Große Ereignisse werfen......
Auch die Dänen freuen sich richtig über das Event.
https://www.facebook.com/smukke.lan...1192299610716/969168376479771/?type=1&theater


----------



## buttweisser (5. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> Große Ereignisse werfen......
> Auch die Dänen freuen sich richtig über das Event.
> https://www.facebook.com/smukke.lan...1192299610716/969168376479771/?type=1&theater



Ich glaub man kann auch ohne das "Große Ereigniss" leben, aber trotzdem allen viel Spaß dabei.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Multe (5. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Uwe, sicher kann man das - aber - warst du nicht auch dankbar als du ein paar gute Tipps bekommen hast ???


----------



## blinker100 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Ich glaub man kann auch ohne das "Große Ereigniss" leben, aber trotzdem allen viel Spaß dabei.
> 
> Gruß Uwe



good posting Uwe!!!!!


----------



## SFVNOR (6. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

 Ich habe hier schon eine Menge Tipps und Anregungen bekommen was dass angeln auf LL betrifft und wenn ich die Zeit (Urlaub) hätte würde ich mich bestimmt nicht verweigern dem Event im August in Spodsbjerg einen Besuch abzustatten.

 Andere Angler treffen, schnacken, Erfahrungen austauschen, über die Schulter schauen und vielleicht auch etwas kaufen.
 Dazu ein Bier, einen Hotdog oder eine gegrillte Wurst :vik:

 Jedem das Seine, oder ?

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## dorsch*thomas (6. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Ich habe hier schon eine Menge Tipps und Anregungen bekommen was dass angeln auf LL betrifft und wenn ich die Zeit (Urlaub) hätte würde ich mich bestimmt nicht verweigern dem Event im August in Spodsbjerg einen Besuch abzustatten.
> 
> ...



Genau so sieht es aus, wenn sich Jemand schon viel Mühe macht ( und das in seinem Urlaub) den Anglern Tipps und Anregungen zu geben, sollte man das auch mit Lob honorieren und nicht kaputt reden. Gruß Thomas


----------



## DasaTeamchef (6. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Ich habe hier schon eine Menge Tipps und Anregungen bekommen was dass angeln auf LL betrifft und wenn ich die Zeit (Urlaub) hätte würde ich mich bestimmt nicht verweigern dem Event im August in Spodsbjerg einen Besuch abzustatten.
> 
> ...


 
MoinMoin,

ich sehe das ähnlich! Das Angebot für einen Erfahrungsaustausch ist schon Weltklasse....und es ist ja auch keine Pflicht dort zu erscheinen.
Weltklasse deshalb, weil sich da welche bereit erklären.....Erfahrungen weiter zu geben und es gibt genügend die für jeden Tipp dankbar sind

Für mich wird es dieses Jahr wohl die 111. Reise nach Langeland, und ich behaupte einfach mal das ich gut angeln kann, ja auch (siehe 2014) recht gut Fische fange wenn andere Schneidertouren machen...und DENNOCH...werde ich NIE behaupten....nichts mehr lernen zu müssen oder können, andere Erfahrungen mir anhören...man schnappt da immer etwas auf. Frage ist später, ob man es umsetzen kann oder will!!!



Jedes Jahr fragen mich vor Ort andere Angler, wie ich "bei der Strömung" fische fangen konnte.....hab ich hier alles mehrfach beschrieben....auch ich angeln gern leicht....aber wenn es nicht geht....Erfahrungen umsetzen wenn man kann und will!

Und ich sauge mir hier auch wöchentlich aus dem "Tröt" einige Infos und bin vor allem Multe für viele zutreffende Tipps dankbar....

es sind jetzt noch 16. Tage bis ich wieder auf "LongIsland" bin - etwas spät dieses Jahr...und ich glaube wenn ich die Vorschau richtig gelesen hatte, wird es auch am 23.08. noch so ein Event geben.....ob ich auch da bin.....entscheiden zwei Dinge....Das Wetter und die "Leoparden".....

Habe fertich


----------



## MS aus G (6. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Und jährlich grüßt das Murmeltier!!!

 Das muss wohl an den wieder steigenden Temperaturen liegen!!!

 Aber der Walter kennt das ja schon aus den vergangenen Jahren, und wird sich auch davon nicht beirren lassen!!!

 Ich finde diesen Tröööt auf jeden Fall "saugeil"!!! 

 Es wird jedem versucht zu helfen, der eine Frage stellt. Solche "Events" sind doch mehr als Klasse, wie der Teamchef schon sagte, man lernt nie aus, das ist wie im richtigen Leben!!! Und selbst kann man ja auch evtl. seine Erfahrungen anderen mitteilen. Denn wie heißt es so schön:" Nobody is perfect!!!". 

 Walter und natürlich auch alle anderen "Tippgeber". Bitte weiter so!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Der Goldaal (6. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej,

ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Ich bin den Tipps und den News aus dem Forum immer dankbar. Und selbst, wenn man an diesem Event nichts lernen könnte, würde ich dort sicher sein. Alleine um die Neugier in mir zu befriedigen. Und wenn ich ein Angelgott wäre, und keine Infos bräuchte, würde ich es nutzen, um zu sehen, wie dumm sich andere anstellen. ;-)
Was ich immer nicht verstehe, dass Leute mit ein paar Worten immer so eine negative Stimmung erzeugen können. Oft sind es gerade solche, die seit Jahren die Infos nutzen und sich selber nicht zeigen.


----------



## de Lumb (6. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Andere Angler treffen, schnacken, Erfahrungen austauschen, über die Schulter schauen und vielleicht auch etwas kaufen.
> Dazu ein Bier, einen Hotdog oder eine gegrillte Wurst :vik:
> 
> Jedem das Seine, oder ?
> ...




Und genau das ist der Grund warum wir wieder Langeland ansteuern. Einfach mal Urlaub vom Alltag machen, den einen oder anderen Fisch fangen, mit dem Boot raus oder in die Brandung. "Der Weg ist das Ziel" und nicht die Kilos an Filet`s. Der Spass und die Erholung stehen im Vordergrund. Und somit sind wir zu viert wieder ab 05. September vor Ort.
Gruß de Lumb #h


----------



## carlsberg (6. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Sind momentan vor Ort , gestern super Dorsch gefangen bis 6 kg . Heute sind wieder gute Dorsche raus gekommen bis 3 kg . Die Größe ist momentan sehr beeindruckend.  Unser Echolot läuft wieder Danke an den sehr netten Kollegen im Hafen für die Reparatur. Auf dem Echolot ist Fisch ohne ende zu sehen .


----------



## Carptigers (6. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey carlsberg,
dass hört sich doch gut an! Weiter so!
Viel Glück noch


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (7. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Nur weiter so.....
Ich komme nächsten Samstag!
Bitte markiert mit großen roten Bojen die Stellen; da kann ich mir die Sucherei sparen..

Gruß
Tom


----------



## DasaTeamchef (7. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Nur weiter so.....
> Ich komme nächsten Samstag!
> Bitte markiert mit großen roten Bojen die Stellen; da kann ich mir die Sucherei sparen..
> 
> ...


 

oder für Dich einen Leuchtturm setzen?????

take it easy


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (7. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej Frank, egal, irgendwas was ich finde
Mein rechtes Auge ist schlechter geworden.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## DasaTeamchef (7. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Dorsch-Tom schrieb:


> Hej Frank, egal, irgendwas was ich finde
> Mein rechtes Auge ist schlechter geworden.
> 
> Gruß
> TOM


 

in den beiden Wochen, in denen wir zusammen oben sind, werden wir die Leoparden schon finden......


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (7. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

:vikavon gehe ich aus.....:vik:


----------



## Multe (7. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej carlsberg - *GLÜCKWUNSCH* #6#6#6zu deinem großen Fang heute. Das ist doch einmal ein Dorsch. #:#:Nur schade, das es der letzte Tag ist. Noch 2cm mehr......


----------



## carlsberg (7. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Multi Danke, leider haben wir die ganz großen heute erst gefunden ! Aber es War eine super Woche mit schönen Dorschen.  Die 1 m Grenze habe ich ja vorletztes Jahr geknackt daher nicht so tragisch.  Die Dorsche stehen momentan hinter dem Grünen Turm bis 4 km dahinter in einer Tiefe von 27 bis 45 m .


----------



## carlsberg (7. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Und bringt schwere Köpfe mit , wir haben überwiegend mit 200 bis 300g geangelt


----------



## DasaTeamchef (8. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Und bringt schwere Köpfe mit , wir haben überwiegend mit 200 bis 300g geangelt


 
Glückwunsch Carlsberg!

Jetzt geht allerdings wieder die Diskussion los (zum 449. Mal)....ich fische lieber leicht.....blabla...womit ich noch einmal auf das Event am Sonntag verweisen möchte wo es sicherlich reichlich Tipps und Tricks gibt....und dem Hinweis von mir....so leicht wie möglich so schwer wie nötig....

Da ich ja "alt" werde...und die Kräfte nachlassen....verlasse ich mich eher auf meinen "stummen Diener" und den fische ich immer mit 500 - 1000 Gramm.

Noch genau 14 Tage.....ach ja....auch mal von mir ne Frage:

Sind die Makrelen noch voll aktiv?


----------



## Multe (8. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Dasa Teamchef, vorgestern hatten die Makrelen noch richtig Lust und das wird die nächste Zeit auch noch so bleiben. Wir sehen uns in 2 Wochen.
gruß Walter


----------



## carlsberg (8. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Dasa die sind noch voll da! Und immer schön liegen lassen den köder


----------



## DasaTeamchef (10. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hey Dasa die sind noch voll da! Und immer schön liegen lassen den köder


 

beste Aussichten.....


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (10. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

da brennt wohl einer.......


----------



## Multe (10. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

auch das gibt es vor Langeland. 
http://www.tv2fyn.dk/article/523836:Sensationelt-fund-af-sjaelden-skildpadde


----------



## Nin-ja (11. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hier unserem Video von Spodsbjerg, Juli 2015. Siehe auch dem Facebook page von SDM Fishing. Auch live unterwasserbilder in zweitem Video. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmcC8roauKM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3F8V6HxdM4

Petri Heil!


----------



## dorsch*thomas (11. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Hier unserem Video von Spodsbjerg, Juli 2015. Siehe auch dem Facebook page von SDM Fishing. Auch live unterwasserbilder in zweitem Video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmcC8roauKM
> 
> ...



Super Video, Respekt. Dorsch angeln in Perfektion.  Gruß Thomas


----------



## fischerheinrich (11. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Dank je wel, Nin-ja!
und Grüße aus dem Emsland über die Grenze.

Echt schöne Filme, weiter so.


----------



## Stefan W. (11. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Petri Jungs. Schönes Video und vorallem schöne Fische


----------



## carlsberg (12. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Nin ja klasse Video . Vielleicht sehen wir uns im nächsten Jahr in Spodsbjerg #h


----------



## DasaTeamchef (12. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



carlsberg schrieb:


> Hey Nin ja klasse Video . Vielleicht sehen wir uns im nächsten Jahr in Spodsbjerg #h


 

Nun habe ich drei Tage mit weit offenem Munde über solch geile Filme gestaunt - Respekt!!!!!


und ja....ich brenne...und wie! es sind jetzt schon 1800 Wattwürmer die auf ihren Einsatz warten


----------



## Stulle (12. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

 bleibst du 2 Monate?


----------



## otto57 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> bleibst du 2 Monate?


Oder Aalleinen 20 stk.


----------



## Greenhorn (12. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wirklich ein tolles Video. Gratulation.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (12. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



otto57 schrieb:


> Oder Aalleinen 20 stk.


 
NeinNein, fertig auf ca 700 Haken....tiefgefroren....zum angeln auf Plattfische


----------



## Nin-ja (13. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Hier unserem Video von Spodsbjerg, Juli 2015. Siehe auch dem Facebook page von SDM Fishing. Auch live unterwasserbilder in zweitem Video.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmcC8roauKM
> 
> ...


 
Vielen dank allen! Alles Schwimmt wieder. |bigeyes#h


----------



## Nin-ja (14. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/richard-ninja-spodsbjerg-juli-2015

:vik:


----------



## Stulle (14. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> http://www.zeevissenlangeland.nl/page/richard-ninja-spodsbjerg-juli-2015
> 
> :vik:


Wow wunderbare fänge. Leider kann ich das kaum lesen [emoji54]


----------



## Nin-ja (14. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Wow wunderbare fänge. Leider kann ich das kaum lesen [emoji54]


 
Es tut mir leid aber das ganzen schreiben ubersetzen ist mir zu viel arbeit und mein Deutsch ist ok aber nicht wunderbar.. #d


----------



## Carptigers (14. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Stulle, öffne die Seite mit Chrome, da kann man das Ganze übersetzen lassen ;-)


----------



## sandre (14. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Nin-ja,

top, sehr beeindruckend. Das mit dem Entnahmefenster zwischen 60-80cm ist eine super Sache, vorbildlich und nachhaltig #6.

Florian,

der Tip mit google chrome war gut, danke dafür.

Gruß Ron


----------



## Vareler Holger (14. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey Nin-ja,

Tolle Aufnahmen, super Fänge, war sehr interessant das anzuschauen. Auch euer Bericht eine tolle Sache danke dafür. #r

@Carptigers danke für den Tip mit Google Chrome

Wir sind schon heiß auf Langeland, noch 4 Wochen.

Gruß Holger


----------



## Stulle (14. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Hey Stulle, öffne die Seite mit Chrome, da kann man das Ganze übersetzen lassen ;-)



Danke für den tip, aber ich bin wieder bei firefox, wenn ich mir die zeit nehmen würde könnte ich wohl einiges davon verstehen. den rest macht dann google translate 

aber auf der arbeit am handy #c


----------



## otto57 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Vareler Holger schrieb:


> Hey Nin-ja,
> 
> Tolle Aufnahmen, super Fänge, war sehr interessant das anzuschauen. Auch euer Bericht eine tolle Sache danke dafür. #r
> 
> ...


Oh was sagst Du 4 Wochen , schitt bei uns sind es ja nur noch 3 Wochen [emoji15]


----------



## Vareler Holger (14. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



otto57 schrieb:


> Oh was sagst Du 4 Wochen , schitt bei uns sind es ja nur noch 3 Wochen [emoji15]



Ja schade, wir kommen zu fünft, und fahren mit zwei Booten. Hätte man mal zusammen raus können und Abends mal ein #g trinken .
Gruß Holger


----------



## otto57 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin 

 Wir sind wieder in Bukkemose, man schafft das ja noch mit Boot rein Boot raus. :vik:


----------



## SFVNOR (16. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin LL-Gemeinde,

Ich fahre am 19.09 das gefühlte 100 x nach LL. Ich stelle fest dass mehr und mehr vom Angeln mit Jigköpfen berichtet wird. Bis jetzt angele ich auf Dorsch immer mit Pilker + Beifänger.
Ich möchte es mal gerne mit den Jigköpfen probieren. Bevor ich aber Geld für Zubehör verbrenne würde ich Euch bitten mir ein paar Tipps zu geben wie z.B. welche:
- Jigkopfform, Hakengröße bzw. Länge und Gewicht (ja, es ist Strömungsabhängig) ;+
- Twister oder Shad und dann welche Farben und Länge (soll ja zum o.g. passen);+

Danke und Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## sandre (16. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Stefan, 

ich benutze  gerne VMC-Haken in den  Größen 6/0 und 8/0 mit selbstgegossenen Rundbleiköpfen zwischen 60-300g, je nach Strömung/Drift.
Als Gummis finde ich die Möhrchen, Pinky und Sheriffgummis von  Lieblingsköder ganz gut. Alternativ Lunker City oder Kopyto. Größen zwischen 12 und 15cm.

Gruß Ron


----------



## DasaTeamchef (16. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid aber das ganzen schreiben ubersetzen ist mir zu viel arbeit und mein Deutsch ist ok aber nicht wunderbar.. #d


 


He Nin-Ja, Dein Deutsch ist sicher weit besser als unser Niederländisch.....


;-)


----------



## SFVNOR (17. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



sandre schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> ich benutze gerne VMC-Haken in den Größen 6/0 und 8/0 mit selbstgegossenen Rundbleiköpfen zwischen 60-300g, je nach Strömung/Drift.
> Als Gummis finde ich die Möhrchen, Pinky und Sheriffgummis von Lieblingsköder ganz gut. Alternativ Lunker City oder Kopyto. Größen zwischen 12 und 15cm.
> ...



Hej Ron,

 Danke für die Infos und ich habe mir ein paar Köpfe von 100 -140 Gr. bestellt. Ich mag nicht so schwer fischen  und ein paar Twister von Kopyto und Möhrchen.

 Ich möchte die Jigköpfe bemalen. Gelb, Rot, Schwarz oder auch zweifarbig. 
 Frage ? Geht es mit Acrylfarbe und darüber Klarlack aus dem Bastelbedarf ? 

 Sorry, bis jetzt war ich eher konservativ eingestellt aber möchte auch mal Neues ausprobieren.

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Der Goldaal (17. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Hej Ron,
> 
> Danke für die Infos und ich habe mir ein paar Köpfe von 100 -140 Gr. bestellt. Ich mag nicht so schwer fischen  und ein paar Twister von Kopyto und Möhrchen.
> 
> ...





Hi SFVNOR,

klar geht das, nur lange halten wird es nicht. Am Besten funktioniert Pulver beschichten. Das ist auch gar nicht so schwer, wie man vielleicht denkt. Das hält am Besten. Da wo der Bleikopf "aufditscht" ist natürlich auch hierbei der Lack rel. schnell ab. Die Kosten für das Pulver halten sich in grenzen. Am Anfang braucht man auch kein weiteres Gedöns. Wenn man dann die Sache etwas prof. betreiben möchte, gibt es natürlich noch unendliche Möglichkeiten. Schau mal bei Youtube. Mit 2 oder 3 Farben liegst Du auf jeden Fall noch unter dem Preis für die Spraydosen. 

Jörg


----------



## Carptigers (17. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Als Jigkopf verwende ich mindestens 7/0, kleinere habe ich schon mehrfach aufgezogen. 
Ich kaufe tw meine Jigköpfe beim Meeresangelveranstalter auf 321. Dorschbomben gieße ich selber. 
Gewichte solltest du von 40g bis 250g einpacken.
Zum bemalen kannst du Neon sprühlack verwenden.
Ansonsten protec Pulver. 
Ich fische hauptsächlich Shads von Gunki, Profi Blinker oder Action plastics. Farbe rot, braun und grün/gelb.

Zur Zeit läuft nicht viel. Wir haben starken Ostwind. Frühestens Mittwoch können wir eventuell wieder fischen.


----------



## danielfiege (17. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ahoi genosse. Bin bald wieder auf langeland.Wie schauts aus mit den fänden.gefischt wird ab lohals mit dem Schlauchboot (5m) also seegängig.
Scholle weiß ich blind die stellen.
Wie schaut es mir Dorsch aus.Was empfehlt ihr für tiefen.Ich bevorzuge leichtes Geschirr
Mit jig köpfen.
Hier in lübeck fangen wir derzeit bei 18 m Dorsch.


----------



## lumoss (18. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage der anderen Art. Wir waren dieses Jahr im Familienurlaub auf Langeland ich ich hatte viel Spaß am Wasser, der Rest der Familie aber eher nicht. Jetzt sind wir am überlegen nächstes Jahr nach Bornholm zu fahren, auch wieder an Pfingsten. Touri-technisch ist das ja ganz andere Welt, aber wie schauts mit den Fischen aus? Ist das halbwegs mit Langeland zu vergleichen in Bezug aufs Plattfisch- Mefo und Dorschangeln von Land?

Gruß,
Lumoss


----------



## DasaTeamchef (18. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

in 96 Stunden geht es los......

hab von den Bootsanglertagen noch rund 1000 Würmer mitgenommen.....400 sind schon wieder auf Haken....das wird auf jeden Fall ein Plattfischfest


heiss wie Frittenfett bin ich.....


----------



## STRULIK (18. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

noch 10 Tage.......|jump:


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (18. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Jungs keine Eile, hier oben bläst es wie verrückt.....


----------



## Stefan W. (18. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ carptigers,

bist du schon wieder auf Langelland???


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

bei mir sind es noch 25 Tage bis ich das erste mal auf Langeland bin... Freu mich schon wie Bolle auf die Woche oben :q

Mal sehen ob ich danach wie die meisten hier auch infiziert bin vom "Langeland-Virus"... 

Allen die oben sind Tight Lines und denen die noch fahren wünsch ich gute Fänge #:


----------



## Torskfisk (18. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,
ich bin nächste Woche auch endlich mal wieder auf LL !:m
Nun soll es ja eigentlich ein Familienurlaub sein, ABER einen Tag mal wieder raus wär ganz fein!! Fahren noch Kutter von Spodsbjerg oder Bagenkop ??#c
Oder hat ein Boardie Platz für 2 umgängliche Angler? Beteiligung an den Kosten versteht sich von selber.


----------



## Stefan W. (18. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Torskfisk. Von Spodsbjerg aus fahren Kutter. Anmeldund im Angelcentrum in Spodsbjerg.


----------



## Multe (18. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@DorschTom, lass es nur blasen - dafür haben mich die Mefos gaaaaanz lieb.


----------



## Ulf_Tietge (18. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej, Torskfisk, wir sind ab Sasmtag zu zweit oben und haben n großes Boot vom Ibi. Wenn Du magst, komm mit raus. Treffen wir uns vielleicht Sonntag bei Walters Klönstunde?


----------



## Stulle (19. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



lumoss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage der anderen Art. Wir waren dieses Jahr im Familienurlaub auf Langeland ich ich hatte viel Spaß am Wasser, der Rest der Familie aber eher nicht. Jetzt sind wir am überlegen nächstes Jahr nach Bornholm zu fahren, auch wieder an Pfingsten. Touri-technisch ist das ja ganz andere Welt, aber wie schauts mit den Fischen aus? Ist das halbwegs mit Langeland zu vergleichen in Bezug aufs Plattfisch- Mefo und Dorschangeln von Land?
> 
> ...


Nach dem was mir erzählt wurde ist da mehr Blinkern und Kutter angesagt.


----------



## STRULIK (19. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Leuts,|wavey:
kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich Wind und Srömungsverhältnisse täglich online anshauen kann ? Gibts da irgend welche Seite, wenn auch in dänisch?


----------



## otto57 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



STRULIK schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts,|wavey:
> kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich Wind und Srömungsverhältnisse täglich online anshauen kann ? Gibts da irgend welche Seite, wenn auch in dänisch?


Windfinder fürs smartphone


----------



## carlsberg (19. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Im Player Store findest du das perfekte für strömung und Wind gib einfach strömung Ostsee ein und dann kommt ein Windsack als app. Da bist du dann richtig sejladsudsigt heißt die App


----------



## spodsbjerg (19. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



STRULIK schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts,|wavey:
> kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich Wind und Srömungsverhältnisse täglich online anshauen kann ? Gibts da irgend welche Seite, wenn auch in dänisch?



Hi,schau mal hier;

http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/modell/stroemungen/wo2/wo2.htm

http://www.meteovista.de/Europa/Danemark/Spodsbjerg/4084432

http://www.dmi.dk/hav/udsigter/havprognoser/#danmark

oder die

http://www.yr.no/place/denmark/south_denmark/spodsbjerg_havn/hour_by_hour.html


----------



## STRULIK (20. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke !!!!#6


----------



## DasaTeamchef (20. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bin mal gespannt ob es von heute noch Fangmeldungen gibt! Heute muss doch eigentlich jedes Boot auf dem Belt gewesen sein!?

Samstag....bin ich dann auch dabei!!!


----------



## Carptigers (20. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Katastrophe, mehr sage ich dazu nicht.


----------



## danielfiege (20. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Warum?


----------



## Multe (20. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Jungs wo sollen denn die Fangmeldungen herkommen??? 
Fahrt ihr bei Sturm raus ??
Heute gegen 13.00 Uhr kam innerhalb Minuten so starker Seenebel auf, das man keine 50m Sicht hatte.
Das Wasser muss sich jetzt erst einmal beruhigen und dann wird es wohl so langsam wieder mit den Fängen losgehen. Makrele läuft gut und Mefos vom Ufer auf der Ostseite der Insel.


----------



## DasaTeamchef (21. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Will hier auf keinen Fall die Diskussion lostreten, auch bei schlechtem Wetter hinaus zu fahren!!!


Safety first!!!

im Binnenland war es aber derart traumhaftes Wetter, und in den Nachrichten sah es nicht mehr nach Oststurm aus.....

27,5 Stunden noch, dann geht es los


----------



## Carptigers (21. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir hatten auch Sonne, dann schlief der Wind ein und dann. ...#d


----------



## Heiko112 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin.
 Welche Seite wirklich brauchbar für Strömungen IN UND UM Dänemark ist, ist diese hier.

http://www.dmi.dk/hav/udsigter/havprognoser/#sydstrbaelt

 Zeigt auch noch weitere Messwerte an.
 Einfach oben Auswählen was man sehen möchte und dann unten auf das "Playzeichen" drücken. Und schon könnt ihr euch die Vorhersage anschauen.

 Heiko


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (21. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich war südlich vom grünen Turm und glücklicherweise auf der Langelandseite und auf einmal kam diese Nebelbank.
War richtig unheimlich....the Fog....
Hab mich schleunigst auf Richtung Strand gemacht und ca. 40 Minuten im überschaubaren Bereich gedümpelt bis der Spuk wieder vorbei war.
Natürlich GPS für die Nörgler, ohne möchte ich so was nicht erleben.
Zu den Fängen,, zu vergessen.....Wie Walter schon sagt, muss erst ruhiger werden.
Wobeidasgarnicht so positiv aus schaut???? Das Wetter ,mein ich....

Gruss
Tom


----------



## DasaTeamchef (21. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Na Du machst mir ja Mut Tom.......ich hab jetzt 95% gepackt! Kann also losgehen......


eigentlich finde ich ja meistens meine Fische.....und manchmal auch erst dank Multe`s Hilfe....


----------



## Multe (21. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix|sagnix
bis du morgen ankommst habe ich meine Fische schon im Sack.
kannst mir ja eine PN schicken wo ihr wohnt und dann bekommst du die genauen Infos.
Heute kamen schon wieder die ersten guten Dorsche. Heute kam einer mit +13kg bei Thomas zum Wiegen.
Makrele läuft suuuuper.


----------



## carlsberg (21. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das hört sich ja schon besser an Walter. In 3 Wochen starte ich wieder.


----------



## Nin-ja (24. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das wiegen von tote Fischen einem Haken und dann ein Foto, das ist doch nicht von diese zeit? Die leute kann man doch kein Sportangler nennen? Die fehler ist schon lang erkannt mit Big Game Fishing aber in Langeland? 

[edit Mod: gelöscht. Bitte keine Fremdbilder einstellen sondern verlinken.]

Catch & Release von die große wenn möglich, das fleisch ist nicht gut und die sorgen auch für viele Nachwuchs für die zukunft. Mann kan zahllose filet Dorsche fangen. Kurz messen, nicht wiegen, und dann sofort zurück dann geht das fast immer gut. 

Ich verstehe das wirklich nicht, habe das wiegen früher auch gemacht aber schäme mir da jetzt wirklich für. Aber das ist nur meine bescheidene meinung die wollte ich nur teilen. |bla:

Respectiere deine Grenze ist immer ein gute Slogan... 

Petri!


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Das wiegen von tote Fischen einem Haken und dann ein Foto, das ist doch nicht von diese zeit? Die leute kann man doch kein Sportangler nennen? Die fehler ist schon lang erkannt mit Big Game Fishing aber in Langeland?
> 
> [edit Mod: gelöscht. Bitte keine Fremdbilder einstellen sondern verlinken.]
> 
> ...


 

.................#6, sehr gute Einstellung. So sollten alle denken und handeln.


----------



## Stulle (24. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Interessante Diskussion die Meinungen über das richtige entnahmefenster gehen hier etwas auseinander. Mir sind die dorsche um 50 cm am liebsten. Das heißt unter 40 und über 70 geht falls nicht zu stark verletzt zurück. Und genommen wird (in den Letzten Jahren) nur bis der gefrierwürfel voll ist.


----------



## SFVNOR (24. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Das wiegen von tote Fischen einem Haken und dann ein Foto, das ist doch nicht von diese zeit? Die leute kann man doch kein Sportangler nennen? Die fehler ist schon lang erkannt mit Big Game Fishing aber in Langeland?
> 
> [edit Mod: gelöscht. Bitte keine Fremdbilder einstellen sondern verlinken.]
> 
> ...



Das ist genau auch meine Einstellung. Ich denke auch wir Angler können zur Nachhaltigkeit beitragen.
 Mein persönliches Mindestmaß beim Dorsch ist von 48 cm - 70cm
 Alles Andere geht zurück #6


----------



## Trollvater (24. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Interessante Diskussion die Meinungen über das richtige entnahmefenster gehen hier etwas auseinander. Mir sind die dorsche um 50 cm am liebsten. Das heißt unter 40 und über 70 geht falls nicht zu stark verletzt zurück. Und genommen wird (in den Letzten Jahren) nur bis der gefrierwürfel voll ist.



Super sehe ich auch so. 
Was soll das eigentlich mit der Entnahme von Großfischen, die sowieso keiner auf dem Teller haben möchte .
Nur um vor Cameras usw. den dicken Max zu starten. 
Sie sind doch gerade  der Garant für Nachwuchs den wir ja so dringend brauchen.Mir sind die Dorsche um 50 / 60 cm am liebsten.


----------



## Zanderman (24. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So hat J E D E R seine persönlichen Ansichten und Einstellungen.
Wichtig wäre schon mal das sich alle zumindest an die zulässigen Größen und ggfls. Schonzeiten halten.- Nin-Jas Einstellung ist sicherlich nicht die schlechteste. Wir selber entscheiden jedesmal neu, ob er in die Truhe oder in´s Wasser gehört. Denn oft ( natürlich viel Jahreszeitenabhängig...) ist ein guter50 er besser für die Küche als Wochen später ein magerer 60 er. Bei den Plattfischen ist es doch genauso, unmittelbar nach dem Laichgeschäft  taugen sie bestenfalls als Röntgenbild, aber nicht für meine Küche...7 Wochen habt Ihr noch, dann helfen wir endlich beim aufräumen im Belt....


----------



## Nin-ja (26. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

:vik:#6 Super allen!


----------



## STRULIK (26. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

sch......se, nächste Woche ab Dienstag starker Wind


----------



## otto57 (26. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



STRULIK schrieb:


> sch......se, nächste Woche ab Dienstag starker Wind


Aber warm wirds ja auch


----------



## Torskfisk (26. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wieso nächste Woche? Hier in Bagenkop bläst datt seit 5 Tagen zwischen 4 und 5 bft aus SSW bzw SW. Da kommst du kaum richtig raus, jedenfalls nicht mit den gängigen Angelbooten...#q
mal sehen, Freitag soll wohl was gehen....#c


----------



## STRULIK (27. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

morgen gehts los......|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## Stulle (27. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



STRULIK schrieb:


> morgen gehts los......|jump:|jump:|jump:


Viel Spaß und weniger Wind


----------



## danielfiege (27. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Sa wieder da zum Glück mit eigenem boot und Trailer.Einer von den 3 Häfen.Wird schon was gehen.
Jemand was aktuelles aus lohals gehört?


----------



## Multe (27. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



danielfiege schrieb:


> Sa wieder da zum Glück mit eigenem boot und Trailer.Einer von den 3 Häfen.Wird schon was gehen.
> Jemand was aktuelles aus lohals gehört?



von Spodsbjerg aus wirst du Pech haben, denn da findet am WE  von den Dänen ein Trollingangeln statt und da ist der Hafen randvoll.


----------



## STRULIK (28. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke Stulle !
Weisst jemand wo die Dorsche zur Zeit in Spodsbjerg unterwegs sind?


----------



## danielfiege (28. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Also vor 2 wochen so tief wie möglich.


----------



## Stulle (30. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

und wie läuft es ?


----------



## Multe (30. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

in Spodsbjerg der Fischimbiss - KUTTER FISK - 
da muss man die Fischfrikadellen probieren... LECKER und natürlich auch den geräucherten Fisch.....alles schmeckt super....


----------



## SFVNOR (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> in Spodsbjerg der Fischimbiss - KUTTER FISK -
> da muss man die Fischfrikadellen probieren... LECKER und natürlich auch den geräucherten Fisch.....alles schmeckt super....



Moin Moin,

 Dann hoffe ich dass das Geschäft ab dem 19.09. noch geöffnet hat.
 Ach ja, steht der Hotdog Wagen von Nikolaj dann noch am Platz ?

 Gruß,

 Stefan


----------



## Trollvater (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> und wie läuft es ?



Hallo Sportsfreunde :vik:

Ich lese immer nur Spodsberg ? ? ? 

Was ist denn mit Bagenkopf?

Da fahren doch sicher auch Sportsfreunde hin.

Keine Infos usw. ich wundere mich sehr.

Da ich nächstes Jahr im Julie dort hin will würde ich mich übner Infos spez. Bagenkopf sehr freuen.

Gruß Trollvater #h


----------



## heinzi (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> in Spodsbjerg der Fischimbiss - KUTTER FISK -
> da muss man die Fischfrikadellen probieren... LECKER und natürlich auch den geräucherten Fisch.....alles schmeckt super....


Hallo Walter,
schön das der Imbiss nun auf hat. Leider stand ich, als ich dort war, vor verschlossenen Türen. Ich war wohl zur falschen Uhrzeit dort. Aber beim nächsten mal solltes klappen.
Dir nochmal vielen Dank das wir uns für 2 Tage an deine Fersen heften konnten. An den Stellen, wo Du uns hingeführt hast, hätten wir nie geangelt. Aber so wurde es dennoch ein guter Erfolg. Leider war für uns die Zeit zu kurz, ansonsten hätte ich gerne noch an einer Erweiterung deines Filettierkurses teilgenommen.:q
Was mir klar geworden ist, ist dass das Angeln im Belt für Anfänger bzw. Ortsunkundige sehr schwierig ist. Auch die Verwendung des richtigen Gerätes ( für die Ostsee schon richtig schweres Gerät ) ist von grosser Bedeutung, wie Du mir anschaulich gezeigt hast. Aber fürs nächste Mal bin ich dann besser gerüstet. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns beim nächsten Urlaub wieder.:vik:
Gruß 
Heinz


----------



## exstralsunder (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Trollvater schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde :vik:
> 
> Ich lese immer nur Spodsberg ? ? ?
> 
> ...


 

 Tja Bagenkop: schöner Hafen, netter Imbiss, lecker Eis. Schöne Ferienwohnungen und Angelladen.
 Nee wirklich: im Hafen selber paddelten im Juli noch die Heringe rum. Von der Mole aus fängst du in Richtung Ristinge geworfen, eher Plattfisch.
 Ansonsten liegen im Hafen hauptsächlich die Boote von Torben Hansen und Haus&Boot. Bagenkop hat auf Grund seiner südlichen Lage mitunter Vor- und Nachteile. Zum Dorsch angeln sollte man schon Richtung Gulstav bzw. Fahrrinne fahren. Das ist ein relativ weiter Weg. Da ist man von Spodsbjerg schneller an den Hotspots. Mitunter kann es sinnvoll sein, wenn man mit dem Boot weiter Richtung Süden fährt. Wir hatten vor zwei Jahren schöne Flundern, Klieschen und Dorsche. Kommt eben ganz auf den Wind drauf an. Relativ Ufernah fängt man eigentlich immer bei Sonnenschein seinen Hornhecht. oder auch mal ne Meerforelle. Allerdings: es liegen teilweise richtig fette Steine im Meer, welche die Schraube ruckzuck zum Korkenzieher machen können. Kannst ja mal bei Haus&Boot ins Büro gehen und die dort gesammelten Werke ansehen.


----------



## Windelwilli (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hat jemand die Koordinaten dieser Steine zufällig oder bekommt man die im Angelladen in Bagenkop?  Da würde ich doch zu gerne vorher den Plotter mit füttern, bevor man auf sowas drauf donnert. 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## otto57 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Koordinaten dieser Steine zufällig oder bekommt man die im Angelladen in Bagenkop?  Da würde ich doch zu gerne vorher den Plotter mit füttern, bevor man auf sowas drauf donnert.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


Da liegt alles voll also aus dem Hafen raus und dann im weiten Bogen um die Spitze fahren.


----------



## Windelwilli (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wieviel Abstand sollte man denn vom Ufer halten? 
Gerade vor Dimesodde habe ich schon Boote recht Ufernah (200-300 m) driften sehen und das würde ja in der gefährlichen Zone liegen. 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## otto57 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Wieviel Abstand sollte man denn vom Ufer halten?
> Gerade vor Dimesodde habe ich schon Boote recht Ufernah (200-300 m) driften sehen und das würde ja in der gefährlichen Zone liegen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


Da ev mal bei den Bootsvermietern nach fragen


----------



## STRULIK (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi,
bin grad in Spodsbjerg. Heute zu viel Wind, konten nicht raus. Makrelle leuft gut, plattfische auch. In zwei Tagen nur ein maßigen Dorsch gefangen. Kein Ahnung wo die Biester stehen. Werde Weiter berichten.


----------



## SFVNOR (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



STRULIK schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin grad in Spodsbjerg. Heute zu viel Wind, konten nicht raus. Makrelle leuft gut, plattfische auch. In zwei Tagen nur ein maßigen Dorsch gefangen. Kein Ahnung wo die Biester stehen. Werde Weiter berichten.



:vik:und ein Bier zuviel beim Schreiben ?


----------



## Stulle (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Trollvater schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde :vik:
> 
> Ich lese immer nur Spodsberg ? ? ?
> 
> ...


Ich denke die warme Jahreszeit ist spodsbjerg der Hotspot da die dorsche ehr im tiefen stehen. Aber Bagenkop sollte auch was laufen.


----------



## Stulle (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Wieviel Abstand sollte man denn vom Ufer halten?
> Gerade vor Dimesodde habe ich schon Boote recht Ufernah (200-300 m) driften sehen und das würde ja in der gefährlichen Zone liegen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


Dimesodde ist nun auch nicht die einheitlichste Ecke, besonders bei den spitzen liegen Steine 40m vom Ufer nur knapp Unterwasser.


----------



## Windelwilli (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Dimesodde ist nun auch nicht die einheitlichste Ecke, besonders bei den spitzen liegen Steine 40m vom Ufer nur knapp Unterwasser.



Danke für die Info. Also dort am besten wirklich nur Schrittgeschwindigkeit und ein Auge immer im Wasser haben.
Strecke machen kann man ja dann weiter draußen.

Wir sind die letzte Oktoberwoche in Bagenkop und dann wird der Dorsch wohl schon was flacher stehen, daher meine Fragen.|kopfkrat

Gruß, Andreas#h


----------



## MS aus G (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Windelwilli,

 ich komme dann, dich ablösen!!! Waren die letzten Jahre auch immer zu der Zeit in Bagenkop und kann Dir nur empfehlen es beim Leuchtturm Keldsnor zu versuchen!!! Letztes Jahr Anfang November konnten wir in 2 Wochen 10x rausfahren. Das Jahr vorher leider nur 6x, aber so ist das manchmal.

 Jetzt zu meinen Erfahrungen. Gefangen haben wir am Besten am Leuchtturm und zwar in tiefen weniger als 6m!!! Zeigte das Echolot über 6m gab es keine Bisse mehr!!! Gefangen haben wir auf Gummifische, wie Möhrchen oder ähnliches. Ich habe auch sehr gut mit Mefoblinker Silber/Grün in 15gr. der heißt Trumf, aber den gibt es glaub ich nicht mehr ist schon sehr alt aus den 90igern!?! Zitat meines Bruders: Jetzt hat der 6x reingeschmissen und 5x hing ein Dorsch dran!!! Gib mal her so ein Ding!!! Einen Trumf hatte ich leider nicht mehr. Er mußte sich mit einem "Laser15" begnügen, der ist etwas breiter als der Trumf, auch in Silber/Grün. Gefangen hat er dann aber auch sehr gut damit. Er hatte wohl Angst um sein letztes "Möhrchen", mit denen er vorher auch sehr gut fing!!! Die Wassertemperatur lag anfangs noch bei 12 Grad später dann bei 10,5 Grad.

 Zur Anfahrt, wie schon gesagt, lieber einen etwas größeren Bogen fahren, als zu dicht!!! Oben beim Leuchtturm sind mir keine Steine oder Untiefen bekannt. Wenn das Wetter es nicht zulässt muss man halt vor der Südspitze angeln, aber dann immer vorsichtig!!! Oder gerade aus dem Hafen und vor Ristinge auf Platte, obwohl wir auch dort schon Dorsche gefangen haben, aber nicht sehr gut!!!

 Ich wünsche Dir/Euch eine schöne Zeit und lasst noch ein paar Fische für uns übrig!!!

 Gruß Mario

 Ach fast vergessen, am letzten Tag haben wir es mal mit Schleppen probiert und auch da haben wir Dorsche gefangen, wir sind vom Leuchtturm Richtung Gulstav gefahren. Köder waren größere Gufis und Wobbler. Die Tiefe lag auch so bei 5m.

 Was noch beim angeln im Flachwasser zu sagen ist, immer aktiv fischen, also nicht nur das "Möhrchen" einfach ins Wasser halten und warten bis ein Fisch anbeißt/oder nicht, sondern schon "Meter" machen und immer schön langsam/oder mal schneller einholen. Da ich die kleinen Köder, außer Blinker immer noch mit einem Stück Ringelwurm bestücke, kann man auch mit schönen Platten rechnen, ist immer wieder eine schöne Abwechslung!!!


----------



## de Lumb (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> in Spodsbjerg der Fischimbiss - KUTTER FISK -
> da muss man die Fischfrikadellen probieren... LECKER und natürlich auch den geräucherten Fisch.....alles schmeckt super....


Mal ne dumme Frage: in welcher Ecke von Spodsbjerg ist der Laden denn ??? 
Gruß 
de Lumb


----------



## Stulle (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



de Lumb schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage: in welcher Ecke von Spodsbjerg ist der Laden denn ???
> Gruß
> de Lumb


Spodsbjerg hat Ecken ?


----------



## Multe (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



de Lumb schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage: in welcher Ecke von Spodsbjerg ist der Laden denn ???
> Gruß
> de Lumb



der Imbiss ist im Fischereihafen. Du siehst ihn gleich auf der rechten Seite.
*Sonntag und Montag ist leider geschlossen und sonst hat er von 9.30 Uhr - 16.00 Uhr geöffnet.*


----------



## Windelwilli (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



MS aus G schrieb:


> @Windelwilli,
> 
> ich komme dann, dich ablösen!!! Waren die letzten Jahre auch immer zu der Zeit in Bagenkop und kann Dir nur empfehlen es beim Leuchtturm Keldsnor zu versuchen!!! Letztes Jahr Anfang November konnten wir in 2 Wochen 10x rausfahren. Das Jahr vorher leider nur 6x, aber so ist das manchmal.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für Deine sehr umfangreichen Ausführungen. Werden uns sicher sehr weiter helfen! #6

Ich hoffe nur, das uns dieses Mal das Wetter mehr gewogen ist als die letzten male. #c

Freu mich aber schon wieder wie ein kleines Kind.....:vik:


----------



## Multe (31. August 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



heinzi schrieb:


> Hallo Walter,
> schön das der Imbiss nun auf hat. Leider stand ich, als ich dort war, vor verschlossenen Türen. Ich war wohl zur falschen Uhrzeit dort. Aber beim nächsten mal solltes klappen.
> Dir nochmal vielen Dank das wir uns für 2 Tage an deine Fersen heften konnten. An den Stellen, wo Du uns hingeführt hast, hätten wir nie geangelt. Aber so wurde es dennoch ein guter Erfolg. Leider war für uns die Zeit zu kurz, ansonsten hätte ich gerne noch an einer Erweiterung deines Filettierkurses teilgenommen.:q
> Was mir klar geworden ist, ist dass das Angeln im Belt für Anfänger bzw. Ortsunkundige sehr schwierig ist. Auch die Verwendung des richtigen Gerätes ( für die Ostsee schon richtig schweres Gerät ) ist von grosser Bedeutung, wie Du mir anschaulich gezeigt hast. Aber fürs nächste Mal bin ich dann besser gerüstet. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns beim nächsten Urlaub wieder.:vik:
> ...


hej Heinz, beim nächsten Mal wird alles besser. Dann hast du die passende Rute und die großen Dorsche kommen dann von ganz alleine - du hast ja jetzt gesehen wie es geht. Die Dorsche findest du auch im nächsten Jahr an der gleichen Stelle. 
Hättest noch 2 Tage bleiben sollen, denn da lief es besonders gut.
Gruß Walter


----------



## Weißtanne (1. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Heinz, beim nächsten Mal wird alles besser. Dann hast du die passende Rute und die großen Dorsche kommen dann von ganz alleine - du hast ja jetzt gesehen wie es geht. Die Dorsche findest du auch im nächsten Jahr an der gleichen Stelle.
> Gruß Walter


Dann wollen wir mal hoffen ,dass der Antrag der 4 Norddänischen Hochseetrawler - als Ausgleich für das Fangverbot im Lillebelt - den Langelandbelt jedes Jahr einen Monat befischen zu dürfen, nicht genehmigt wird.Sonst Prost Malzeit , dann wird es wie vor 15 Jahren |evil: 
Oder ist der Antrag etwa doch nicht genehmigt worden,da hört man nix von......


----------



## Stulle (1. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Weißtanne schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal hoffen ,dass der Antrag der 4 Norddänischen Hochseetrawler - als Ausgleich für das Fangverbot im Lillebelt - den Langelandbelt jedes Jahr einen Monat befischen zu dürfen, nicht genehmigt wird.Sonst Prost Malzeit , dann wird es wie vor 15 Jahren |evil:
> Oder ist der Antrag etwa doch nicht genehmigt worden,da hört man nix von......


Währe ja auch schön blöd die Angel Touristen bringen wohl mehr Geld ein vor allem in den schwachen Zeiten


----------



## Weißtanne (1. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Stulle 
wie recht du hast aber leider ist die Fischindustrie in DK sehr mächtig und einflussreich mit einer grossen Lobbie und der Widerstand ,der vom Angeltourismus lebenden ,auf L`land ist wohl nicht einflussreich genug.Wenn das dann tatsächlich so kommt nützt das ganze Natura 2000 Programm wenig,denn das Problem wird nur verlagert


----------



## Multe (1. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Mit Dan Jørgensen, Minister für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Fischerei, haben die Dänen einen fähigen Mann am richtigen Platz sitzen, denn er ist ein sehr großer Freund der Angler und fischt sogar selbst. Er weis ganz genau, wieviel Kronen die Angler im Land lassen und das die Zahl der ausländischen Angler weiter ansteigt. Deshalb wird es so bleiben wie es ist.


----------



## Stulle (2. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bei dem Verkauf von Ferienhäusern and Ausländer stellen sie sich ja auch erfolgreich quer.


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Bei dem Verkauf von Ferienhäusern and Ausländer stellen sie sich ja auch erfolgreich quer.


 
Meiner Meinung nach völlig richtig, sonst hat man bald ein "2. Mallorca" mit deutschen Kolonien.......|rolleyes


----------



## Zanderdieb (2. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach völlig richtig, sonst hat man bald ein "2. Mallorca" mit deutschen Kolonien.......|rolleyes



Nur so verkommen die Häuser und liegen als Ruine .....

 Des weiteren glaube Ich nicht das nur Deutsche die Häuser kaufen würden...... 

 Ich hätte auch eines gekauft und bin Italiener ;-)


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Zanderdieb schrieb:


> Nur so verkommen die Häuser und liegen als Ruine .....
> 
> Des weiteren glaube Ich nicht das nur Deutsche die Häuser kaufen würden......
> 
> Ich hätte auch eines gekauft und bin Italiener ;-)


 
Meistens sind es aber keine Ferienhäuser (wie im Trööt angesprochen), die brach liegen und verkommen........ "normale Wohnhäuser" etc. kannst du kaufen......


----------



## Stulle (2. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Auch nicht so einfach


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Auch nicht so einfach


 
.....erkundige dich mal


----------



## Stulle (2. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> .....erkundige dich mal


Nach dem Liegenschaftsgesetz können Grundstücke, Gebäude, Sommerhäuser etc. nur von folgenden Personengruppen genehmigungsfrei erworben werden:

• Personen, die zum Zeitpunkt des Erwerbs des Grundstückes ihren
  festen Wohnsitz in Dänemark haben,
• Personen, die zwar keinen Wohnsitz mehr in Dänemark haben, aber
  früher für einen Zeitraum von insgesamt mindestens 5 Jahren ihren
  Wohnsitz in Dänemark gehabt haben;
• Gesellschaften, die ihren Sitz in Dänemark haben.


----------



## u-see fischer (2. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Man Diskutiert aber, ob das Gesetz nicht geändert werden soll:

http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstei...nhaeuser-bald-in-deutscher-hand-id577246.html

Wobei ich nicht weiß, wer Hr. Erik Fabrin ist bzw. welchen Einfluß er auf die dänische Politik hat.

Umgekeht dürfen Dänen aber Häuser in der EU erwerben.


----------



## Stulle (2. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Man Diskutiert aber, ob das Gesetz nicht geändert werden soll:
> 
> http://www.shz.de/schleswig-holstei...nhaeuser-bald-in-deutscher-hand-id577246.html
> 
> ...


Der Artikel ist vom 1. August 2011

Also schnell wird sich da nichts ändern. Da steht die dänische landbevölkerung mit ihrem Wunsch nach wirtschaftlichen aufstreben der Stadtbevölkerung mit dem Wunsch nach einem billigen Häuschen im grünen entgegen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Nach dem Liegenschaftsgesetz können Grundstücke, Gebäude, Sommerhäuser etc. nur von folgenden Personengruppen genehmigungsfrei erworben werden:
> 
> • Personen, die zum Zeitpunkt des Erwerbs des Grundstückes ihren
> festen Wohnsitz in Dänemark haben,
> ...


 
#6...genau das meinte ich (ich war vor 5 oder 6 Jahren auch soweit, mich beruflich zu verändern und nach Dänemark umzusiedeln)


----------



## Stulle (2. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ja von uns wird wohl keiner die Bedingungen erfüllen.


----------



## danalf (3. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hej
Ein Haus kannst Du hier kaufen sobald Du hier angemeldet bist,mit was für einen Status auch immer.Also dein Hauptwohnsitz in DK ist.Es gibt keinen Zweitwohnsitz in DK.
Ein Ferienhaus kannst Du kaufen wenn man den"Bevis for ret til tidsubegrænset ophold".(Unbegrenzter Aufenthalt) hast.
Den bekommst Du nach 5 Jahren Aufenthalt in DK.

Und ich glaube nicht das es jemand wirklich will das Häuser an Leute verkauft werden die nicht hier wohnen.Dann wäre Langeland und einige andere Regionen ein zweites Sylt.

Hier bei mir in Sonderjylland (Süd Dänemark)
hat mann nun herausgefunden das mehrere Häuser von Deutschen über Strohmänner gekauft wurden.Nun fährt man verstärkt Kontrollen und guckt nach Ausländischen Nummernplatten an normalen Wohnhäusern.


----------



## Multe (3. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Lutz, was ist los - wo bleibst du ?
Gruß Walter


----------



## danalf (4. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Walter
Ja ich ärgere mich auch.
Es hat ein Kollege gekündigt und nun haben wir Arbeit ohne Ende.
Habt ihr wenigstens gut gefangen?
Wollte eigentlich noch mal auf Scholle und co,denke aber das rückt in weiter Ferne.
Aber trotzdem Petri für euch und alle die gerade da sind.
Beste Grüße-Lutz#h


----------



## Multe (4. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Lutz, vi var meget tilfreds med fiskeri. 
Heute habe ich noch ein paar geile Unterwasservideos gemacht. Wenn wir uns mal wieder treffen, werde ich sie dir zeigen.
Gruß Walter


----------



## SFVNOR (4. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

 Wer ist vom 19.09. auf LL in Spodsbjerg ? Ich bin dort für 2 Wochen.
 Ich würde mich über persönliche Kontakte freuen. 

 Gruß und bis denne,

 Stefan


----------



## Opticus (5. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Stefan,

 wir sind zu Viert auch in Spodsbjerg (19.- 26.09.). Ich würde mich über einen Treff im Hafen freuen. Bin mit schwarzem Ford s-max da.

 Gruß Mathias


----------



## SFVNOR (5. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Opticus schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> wir sind zu Viert auch in Spodsbjerg (19.- 26.09.). Ich würde mich über einen Treff im Hafen freuen. Bin mit schwarzem Ford s-max da.
> 
> Gruß Mathias



Moin Mathias,

 Am besten wir treffen uns dann mal bei Nikolaj. Ich bin mit einem Opel/ Zafira, schwarz und SE- Kennzeichen oben.

 Gruß und bald ist es wieder soweit :vik:
 Stefan


----------



## danalf (5. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Lutz, vi var meget tilfreds med fiskeri.
> Heute habe ich noch ein paar geile Unterwasservideos gemacht. Wenn wir uns mal wieder treffen, werde ich sie dir zeigen.
> Gruß Walter



Oh Walter Du snakke dansk?
Wir sind auf alle Fälle wieder im März,Du sicherlich auch denke ich.
Die Filme will ich unbedingt mal sehen.
Gruß Lutz|wavey:


----------



## Mal-Ta-Freak (5. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ist jemand die Woche ab 12.09. in Sbotsbjerg?


----------



## Weißtanne (5. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich bin in Bukkemose


----------



## otto57 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Weißtanne schrieb:


> Ich bin in Bukkemose


Moin sind diese Woche in Bukkemose Samstag ,Sonntag ist schon mal schitt


----------



## ado (6. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir sind von 12.9. Bis 19.9. auch in Spodsbjerg.
Die Wettervorhersage, egal wo man schaut, wechselt für den Zeitraum aktuell doch noch fast stündlich. 
Also (noch) nicht aus der Ruhe bringen lassen!


----------



## Vareler Holger (6. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Mal-Ta-Freak schrieb:


> Ist jemand die Woche ab 12.09. in Sbotsbjerg?


Wir sind am 12.9. in Spodsbjerg haben Fri Kennzeichen sind zu 5 und haben 2 Boote vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal da.
Gruß Holger


----------



## Mal-Ta-Freak (6. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo, da sind wir ja dann nicht alleine ;-) wir sind zu sechst mit einem blauen Sprinter mit MA kennzeichen. Haben ein Limbo 699. wobei vermutlich nicht immer alle sechs mit dem Boot rausfahren. Wollen auch mal (wieder) an den Blue Rock zum Forellen ärgern. Vllt sieht man sich ja dann im Hafen.
Schönen Sonntag noch
Gruß Michael


----------



## sunrise137 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bräuchte mal ein paar Tipps bezüglich der Unterkunft,Bootsvermietungund evtl. Liegeplatz fürs eigene Boot. Ich habe die besten Erfahrungen mit privaten Vermietern in DK gemacht, leider sind meine ganzen Kontakte in der Jammerbucht.

Nach vier Jahren DK-Abstinenz, vorher 15 Jahre jeden Sommer, wollen wir im Oktober noch mal nach DK. So eine Art Heimweh halt!
Favorit ist Langeland, da können Junior und ich natürlich angeln.
Rauhwassertaugliches komplett ausgestattetes Angelboot(Selection 545 mit 80 PS Merc.) ist vorhanden, kommt aber nur bei guter Wetterprognose mit. Also wenn wir fast jeden Tag raus könnten, bei 1-2 Angeltagen würde ich ein Boot mieten. 
Falls jemand zur gleichen Zeit oben ist(ab 24.10. 1 Woche), können gerne noch 2 Angler mit aufs Boot.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Windelwilli (6. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



sunrise137 schrieb:


> Bräuchte mal ein paar Tipps bezüglich der Unterkunft,Bootsvermietungund evtl. Liegeplatz fürs eigene Boot. Ich habe die besten Erfahrungen mit privaten Vermietern in DK gemacht, leider sind meine ganzen Kontakte in der Jammerbucht.
> 
> Nach vier Jahren DK-Abstinenz, vorher 15 Jahre jeden Sommer, wollen wir im Oktober noch mal nach DK. So eine Art Heimweh halt!
> Favorit ist Langeland, da können Junior und ich natürlich angeln.
> ...



Wir sind in der Woche auch auf Langeland, allerdings in Bagenkop.
Wollten uns gegebenenfalls, auch bei guter Wetterprognose, dann auch ein Boot mieten.


----------



## roofvisser (6. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Walter,

Stehen die video's auf Youtube?
Ich bin sehr neugierig 
Wenn das wetter nachste woche freundlich ist soll ich mal probieren schone unterwasservideos zu machen!

Gruss,
Kees.



Multe schrieb:


> hej Lutz, vi var meget tilfreds med fiskeri.
> Heute habe ich noch ein paar geile Unterwasservideos gemacht. Wenn wir uns mal wieder treffen, werde ich sie dir zeigen.
> Gruß Walter


----------



## DasaTeamchef (6. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

SPODSBJERG 23.09. -04.09.

Gegen 14Uhr trafen wir bei Nikolai am Hafen ein, und nahmen die Ausrüstung für unser Uttern 560 entgegen.

Gegen 17Uhr liefen wir zur "Feindfahrt" aus....nur ein erster Sondierungstrip was so "vor der Haustür zu erwischen ist. Leider gab es nur wenig und auch nur kleinere Fische in die Kühlbox, allerdings hatte ich zu mindestens einen ganz großen kurz dran! Mein Kumpel Andi hat die erste Runde 5:2 für sich entschieden.
Sonntag 5Uhr...natürlich war ich bereits vor dem Wecker wach...meiner Freundin meinte nur....Angler müssen verrückt sein! Wir fuhren gleich südlich zum "Sportplatz" und mussten ernüchternd feststellen....es sieht ziemlich mau mit den Dorschen aus. Wir haben viel versucht, auch in den unterschiedlichsten Tiefen.....mein Andi grinste am Ende über ein erneutes 5:2

Die Kids meiner Freundin wollten unbedingt mal mit hinaus....aber dafür war das Wetter anfangs nicht geeignet. Wir legten dann ein erstes Mal die "Platten" auf und hatten am Ende 29 (ich) und 22 Andi...Kommentar Andi: Zum Plattfischangeln braucht man ja auch nur doof sein, dann klappt das schon.

Dienstag....war dann sehr erschreckend....nicht einmal einen Biss hatte ich und Andi mit zwei die vielleicht 2017 maßig sind! Zudem gab es einen Anruf meiner Freundin, meiner Mutter gestürzt...sie muss ins Krankenhaus! Wir waren schon im Hafen und eine Std. später war ich in Svendborg...geröngt...Arm gebrochen....kein Gips...aber feste Schlinge....toll....die gute Köchin und der gute Geist des Hauses....war außer Gefecht gesetzt. Fortan übernahm ich das Kochen und.....niemand musste sich übergeben!

Mittwoch...wir zurück zum "Plattenteller"....45:26 für mich.....schöne starke Schollen dabei.

Donnerstag.....erneute Nullrunde meinerseits - Andi 2 von 45cm

Freitag endlich mit den beiden Kids zu den Platten, ich denke da sind zwei Mädels infiziert worden....rund 40 Stk zusammen

Samstag...Abreise meiner Freundin und den Kids....und wir ENDLICH mit der ersten Sternstunde!!! Auch wenn es besch...los ging.....irgendwann nahm ich einen Gummifisch und dort wo wir bisher Dorsche bis höchstens 50cm fingen krachte es plötzlich! Zeitweilig....gab es je Auswurf 3-4 Bisse mit starken Fischen dran....Aussteiger? Einfach erneut absacken lassen....mit 18:17 (davon 30 über 60cm...und 3von 10Pfund) hatte ich knapp die Nase vorn....

zweite Woche folgt


----------



## Vareler Holger (6. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> SPODSBJERG 23.09. -04.09.
> 
> Gegen 14Uhr trafen wir bei Nikolai am Hafen ein, und nahmen die Ausrüstung für unser Uttern 560 entgegen.
> 
> ...



Danke, schöner Bericht. Das baut ein ein wenig auf. Wir kommen am 12. 9. und das Wetter bei und an der Küste Varel ist im Moment mega schlecht. Starke Böen und Regen und so soll das vorerst bleiben. Lt. Wetterbericht DK soll es Samstag und Sonntag auch noch Wind um 8 - 11 m/s geben. Wir werden sehen. Berichte folgen.
Gruß Holger


----------



## timo.hl (6. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi. Wir sind auch gerade in spodsbjerg. Bisher war das wetter so das wir nicht raus gefahren sind. Haben das boot seit gestern mittag. Morgen soll es ja besser werden, was den wind angeht. Haben es 3 mal mit Brandungsangel versucht. Aber in illebolle nur 3 kleine platten und eine kleine mefo. 

Habt ihr ein paar Tipps wo es aktuell auf platten oder dorsch läuft??? Brandung oder boot? 

Ich bin erst vor zwei tagen dazu gekommen und hab noch nicht einen fisch gesehen ;-)

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan W. (6. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich war Ende Juli auf LL und habe auch vom Strand geangelt, weil es mit dem Boot fahren nicht möglich war.  Habe gut vom Strand in Botofte gefangen. In 2 Std 11 Platte. Versuch es da mal


----------



## timo.hl (6. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stefan W. schrieb:


> Ich war Ende Juli auf LL und habe auch vom Strand geangelt, weil es mit dem Boot fahren nicht möglich war.  Habe gut vom Strand in Botofte gefangen. In 2 Std 11 Platte. Versuch es da mal


Danke für den Tipp. Hab mir gerade nal die karte angeguckt, warst du rechts oder links vom Leuchtturm?

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (6. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*


----------



## Stefan W. (6. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich war in Botofte und nicht beim Leuchtturm Tranekar Fyr


----------



## SFVNOR (7. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moinsens,

Ich habe mir mal ein paar Möhrchen (12,5 cm) gekauft die ich ab dem 19.09. auf LL mal ausprobieren möchte.
Frage ? 
Wird das Möhrchen am Jigkopf als Beifänger angeboten ?
Welche Jigkopf Form, Gramm und Hakengröße ist zu empfehlen ?

Danke für ein paar Infos.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## DasaTeamchef (7. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Spodsbjerg 22.09. - 04.09.2015

Zweite Woche

Sonntag....die Sternstunde vom Samstag konnten wir fast wiederholen! Wir lagen wieder weit unten im Süden und angelten mit GuFi in Tiefen ab 20m - bis 26m! Es war nicht mehr ganz so wild wie am Samstag, aber wir konnten noch einmal 30 Fische entnehmen und nun ich vollends vom GuFi-angeln infiziert. Man konnte zusehen wie Pilk - oder Jigangler immer wieder kleine Dorsche ins Boot hoben, wir hingegen mussten fast alle Fische Keschern.

Damit war der Spuk dann aber auch vorbei....wir hatten noch einen Versuch auf Plattfische, aber das Boot schlingerte durch den Wind ganz extrem....wenn man dann nicht ganz viel "lose Schnur" gibt...bleibt der Fang ganz aus, wir konnten noch einmal 25 Stk entnehmen.

Mittwoch war es zu windig, am Donnerstag trauten wir uns und da das Wetter stetig besser - also ab in den Süden.....aber....nur noch ein großer....dennoch kamen wir ein letztes Mal auf 18Leoparden.

Nun sind zwei Wochen Langeland vorbei.....und ich könnt schon wieder los......


----------



## timo.hl (7. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir waren heute das erste mal mit boot raus. Wetter war top bisschen viel drift noch aber mit 150gr ist man runter gekommen. 200 gr waren besser. Gefangen haben wir nicht wirklich was. 4 Kleine Dorsche. Nicht zum mitnehmen und zwei makrelen. Die waren ok. Waren von spotsbkerg rechts bis hinter die grüne und rote tonne... Auf Platte versuchen wir morgen mal...

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## captain73 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moinsen Stefan,

wir waren im Mai oben. Mit Möhrchen lief echt gut. Haben aber nur solo gefischt, da man eine bessere Köderführung hatte. 

Wünsche dir Viel Spass und Erfolg

VG Captain




SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moinsens,
> 
> Ich habe mir mal ein paar Möhrchen (12,5 cm) gekauft die ich ab dem 19.09. auf LL mal ausprobieren möchte.
> Frage ?
> ...


----------



## Vareler Holger (8. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Spodsbjerg 22.09. - 04.09.2015
> 
> Zweite Woche
> 
> ...




Hallo, wie schwer waren deine GuFi ? Und welche Farben. Ich möchte nächste Woche nix unversucht lassen.
LG.  Holger


----------



## DasaTeamchef (10. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Vareler Holger schrieb:


> Hallo, wie schwer waren deine GuFi ? Und welche Farben. Ich möchte nächste Woche nix unversucht lassen.
> LG. Holger


 

Moin Holger,

wir haben von 80 - 200 Gramm gefischt! Immer so leicht wie möglich aber so schwer wie nötig. Und..zu große GuFi gibt es nicht - seh Dir mal so ein Dorschmaul an....

ach ja Farben....das war ziemlich egal....gelb-schwarz, rot-schwarz, Motoröl......Möhrchen

wir waren dafür sehr sehr weit im Süden...zwischen den drei roten Tonnen und dem Leuchtturm Keldsnor Fyr. Das war von Spodsbjerg mit 2 Mann ca 1 Std. Anfahrt (40PS) und 4.500 U/min

VG Frank


----------



## Vareler Holger (10. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



DasaTeamchef schrieb:


> Moin Holger,
> 
> wir haben von 80 - 200 Gramm gefischt! Immer so leicht wie möglich aber so schwer wie nötig. Und..zu große GuFi gibt es nicht - seh Dir mal so ein Dorschmaul an....
> 
> ...


Hallo da sag ich mal vielen Dank für die Info. So wie ich gerade den Wetterbericht für Langeland gesehen habe wird das nicht so berauschend mit rausfahren.   Soll nur Mittwoch gehen sonst immer Wind von 10 - 13 m/s wäre schade.
LG. Holger


----------



## timo.hl (10. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Vareler Holger schrieb:


> Hallo da sag ich mal vielen Dank für die Info. So wie ich gerade den Wetterbericht für Langeland gesehen habe wird das nicht so berauschend mit rausfahren.   Soll nur Mittwoch gehen sonst immer Wind von 10 - 13 m/s wäre schade.
> LG. Holger


Heute war schon grenzwertig. Waren nur kurz testen und dann auf butt. Gleich rechts und links von hafen. Hat besser gekpappt als dorsch die letzten tage ... Mir schaukelt aber immer noch alles ;-)

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derrik (11. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo bin ab morgen auf Langeland. Habe alles eingekauft Gufi s Pilker Meerforellenblinker. Werde aber bestimmt bei Tomas noch mal zuschlagen. Bericht folgt.  Gruß Nils


----------



## Kanaril (11. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo, ich bin in der Woche vom 24.10.-31.10. auf LL und hab ein Haus in Spodsbjerg. Da ich allein bin, wollte ich hauptsächlich Brandungsangeln machen. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob um die Jahreszeit noch was geht?
Gruß
Kai


----------



## Windelwilli (11. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Kanaril schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin in der Woche vom 24.10.-31.10. auf LL und hab ein Haus in Spodsbjerg. Da ich allein bin, wollte ich hauptsächlich Brandungsangeln machen. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob um die Jahreszeit noch was geht?
> Gruß
> Kai



Wieso noch?
Gerade um diese Jahreszeit geht was!
Die Dorsche kommen wieder ins Flache (wenn's Wasser nicht noch so warm ist wie im letzten Jahr) und die Platten sind ordentlich vollgefuttert.
Auch die Krebse knabbern dir da nicht mehr in Windeseile jeden Haken leer.
Kurzum...für's Brandeln die ideale Jahreszeit auf LL.

PS: wir sind die Woche ab 24.10. auch auf LL zum Brandeln.
Wohnen allerdings in Bagenkop.

Gruß, Andreas |wavey:


----------



## Stulle (11. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Kanaril schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin in der Woche vom 24.10.-31.10. auf LL und hab ein Haus in Spodsbjerg. Da ich allein bin, wollte ich hauptsächlich Brandungsangeln machen. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob um die Jahreszeit noch was geht?
> Gruß
> Kai








1. KW 2015 [emoji6]  also zu kalt wird schwierig im Moment sollte platte am besten laufen aber auch Dorsch wieder in Reichweite kommen.


----------



## Kanaril (12. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Großartig, dann kann ich mich ja noch mehr freuen! Und Windelwilli/Andreas: Bagenkop ist ja so weit nicht, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.
Danke und Gruß
Kai


----------



## Kanaril (12. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Habt ihr denn aktuelle Tips zum Thema "Wattwurm"? Bekommt man auf LL welche oder sollte man lieber auf dem Weg (Flensburg) ordentlich bunkern?
Gruß
Kai


----------



## Windelwilli (12. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Kanaril schrieb:


> Großartig, dann kann ich mich ja noch mehr freuen! Und Windelwilli/Andreas: Bagenkop ist ja so weit nicht, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.
> Danke und Gruß
> Kai



Ja klar, wir haben gegen Gesellschaft nix einzuwenden. :m
Bin zwar mit der Family da, aber da Schwiegermutter auch mitkommt, kann die abends auf die Kinnings aufpassen und wir können (Frauchen und ich) in Ruhe angeln.

Zu den Würmern:
Deck Dich für die ersten Tage mit Watties aus Deutschland ein. Den Fishermans Partner in Flensburg an der Autobahn kann ich da empfehlen. Wir fahren dieses Jahr mal über Rostock und da werd ich vorher im neuen Angeljoe in Rostock Watties holen.
Auf der Insel wirst Du nur Ringler bekommen und die sind preismäßig auch "vergoldet". 
Vor 2 Jahren hat man in Spodsbjerg im ehem. Ole Dehn Geschäft auch noch Watties bekommen, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das immer noch so ist.

Gruß, Andreas|wavey:


----------



## Vareler Holger (12. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo heute angekommen und gleich raus. Sind gelber Turm rüber über die Fahrrinne. Zwei Stunden auf Dorsch. Leider nix gewesen. Wind von Ost. Sind dann auf Platte die liefen besser.22 Platten in weiteren 3 Stunden. Die nächsten Tage soll es Mau aussehen Wind 9 -13 m/s wir machen das Beste raus. Weitere Berichte folgen.
Gruß Holger


----------



## timo.hl (12. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

In spodsbjerg bekommst du Wattwürmer. In dem kleineren angelladen am Ortsrand.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## timo.hl (12. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Vareler Holger schrieb:


> Hallo heute angekommen und gleich raus. Sind gelber Turm rüber über die Fahrrinne. Zwei Stunden auf Dorsch. Leider nix gewesen. Wind von Ost. Sind dann auf Platte die liefen besser.22 Platten in weiteren 3 Stunden. Die nächsten Tage soll es Mau aussehen Wind 9 -13 m/s wir machen das Beste raus. Weitere Berichte folgen.
> Gruß Holger


Wir waren letzte woche da. Auf dorsch ging bei uns nur weit südlich was. Hinter dem gelben turm kommen ja die grüne und rote tonne. Dann weiter bis zu den nächsten dahinter. Wir hatten starke drift und sond von der Grünen tonne bus zu den nachsten gedriftet. Zurück haben wir aber 2 stunden gebraucht, da starker wind und wellen...

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Windelwilli (12. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



timo.hl schrieb:


> In spodsbjerg bekommst du Wattwürmer. In dem kleineren angelladen am Ortsrand.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



Ok, das ist der Laden den ich meinte (ex. Ole Dehn).
#6


----------



## Vareler Holger (13. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Heute Sonntag Vormittag ging wieder nix Wind bis 10 m/s aber ab 14 Uhr ging es raus. Da das Wetter so schlecht war haben wir beschlossen nur auf Platte zu gehen und hatten unser Dorschegeschirr nicht mitgenommen. Was ein Fehler war, das Wasser hatte sich so beruhigt das wir doch auf Dorsch hätten gehen können. Mit Platte  hatten wir dann 41 Stück eine Makrele und 1 Hornhecht. Morgen geht's weiter.
Gruß Holger


----------



## derrik (14. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo mein erster Bericht aus Langeland. Gestern war zuviel Wind wir sind Brandungsangeln.26 Platten 1Dorsch.Ab 14 Uhr hat sich der Wind beruhigt wir sind aber leider nicht mehr mit dem Boot raus und haben bis 17 Uhr brandungsangeln gemacht. Gruß Nils.


----------



## ado (14. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir haben es gestern auf die Ostseeleoparden versucht nachdem der Wind zum Glück immer weiter abgeflacht ist. 
Nach etwas suchen kamen dann einige schöne Leos an Bord.
Mal gucken ob der Wind auch heute wieder gegen abend abflaut.


----------



## Vareler Holger (14. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Heute sind wir erst gegen 11 Uhr raus. War ordentlich was los draußen viel Wind und gute Wellen.Sind erst auf Platte die lief heute aber auch nicht so gut. Gegen 14 Uhr wurde es etwas ruhiger und  sind ins Fahrwasser auf Dorsch. Da hatten wir einen von 60 cm. Gegen 15 Uhr fing es an zu Regnen. Haben dann noch bis 16:30 Uhr ausgehalten aber nix mehr gefangen.
Gruß Holger


----------



## Mal-Ta-Freak (14. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir sind heute früh auch raus in den Bereich der gelben Tonne. Haben bis zum Nachmittag wo es Anfing zu regenen zu sechst rd. 30 Platte "verhaften" können. Die Makrelen von gestern hängen gerade im Räucherofen


----------



## MS aus G (14. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Schade, das Euch der "Windgott" nicht gut gesonnen ist!!!

 Sollte es windtechnisch mal besser sein, würde ich den Weg südlicher versuchen, und vielleicht auch nicht die tiefsten Stellen ansteuern, sondern so bei 18-20m mal einen Versuch starten!?!

 Ich hoffe mal uns geht es im November etwas besser!?! Euch allen noch viel Erfolg und denen, die noch hochfahren hoffentlich besseres/n Wetter/Wind!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Vareler Holger (14. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Mal-Ta-Freak schrieb:


> Wir sind heute früh auch raus in den Bereich der gelben Tonne. Haben bis zum Nachmittag wo es Anfing zu regenen zu sechst rd. 30 Platte "verhaften" können. Die Makrelen von gestern hängen gerade im Räucherofen



HeJ dann haben wir uns ja mit Einen von euch heute Vormittag unterhalten der sagte das ihr noch räuchern wollt. Unser Haus ist das neben dem Angelladen  Fiskeri . 
Gruß Holger


----------



## derrik (15. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo sind gestern von Bagenkop mit dem Boot raus. 6Mann 1Dorsch 2Platten.2 Mann waren Brandungsangeln und haben 16 Platten 1Mefo.Mal sehen was das Wetter heute sagt .


----------



## Vareler Holger (15. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Heute am Dienstag war der Wind SW 10 m/s haben es auf Dorsch nicht gewagt und sind nur gleich um die Ecke auf Platte. In 3 Stunden haben wir 5 Platten mit 5 Mann. Dann zog der Wind weiter an und wir gaben auf und haben uns ein ruhigen Nachmittag gemacht.  Morgen soll der Wind von 9 Uhr - 13 Uhr von S SO 3 - 8 m/s danach soll er anziehen auf 13 m/s . Mal sehen wie es wird. Hätte ja besser laufen können.
LG. Holger


----------



## derrik (16. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo waren am Dienstag brandunngsangeln. Haben 6 Platen ( 2Steinbutt ) 2 Mann waren auf  Meerforelle .1 Mefo gefangen .Waren heute mit dem Boot raus. Leider kein Fisch .


----------



## Stulle (16. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



derrik schrieb:


> Hallo waren am Dienstag brandunngsangeln. Haben 6 Platen ( 2Steinbutt ) 2 Mann waren auf  Meerforelle .1 Mefo gefangen .Waren heute mit dem Boot raus. Leider kein Fisch .


Steinbutt [emoji54] Glückwunsch


----------



## Vareler Holger (16. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Heute Mittwoch hatten wir ein kurzes Zeitfenster wo wir auf Dorsch raus sind. Walter haben deine Koordinaten angefahren und hatten 3 gute Dorsche.Vielen Dank noch dafür. Leider war da nach einer Stunde Schluss und wir sind zum Leuchtturm auf Platte. Da haben wir 26 gute Plattfische ziehen können. Auch da war nach zwei Stunden Schluss. Wind S SO  10 m/s. Die Rückfahrt war ganz schön heftig. 
Gruß Holger


----------



## Multe (16. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Holger, ich wusste doch das da noch große Dorsche sind. Mach weiter so.
Gruß Walter


----------



## DasaTeamchef (16. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



derrik schrieb:


> Hallo waren am Dienstag brandunngsangeln. Haben 6 Platen ( 2Steinbutt ) 2 Mann waren auf Meerforelle .1 Mefo gefangen .Waren heute mit dem Boot raus. Leider kein Fisch .


 

Respekt! 2 Steinbutt!!! Auch auf Würmer?????
Weiterhin Petri!


----------



## DasaTeamchef (16. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Nun muss ich doch tatsächlich noch ne Woche Urlaub wegdrücken....

Ist eigentlich jemand von 03.10. - 10.10. auf Langeland (Spodsbjerg) und hätte vielleicht noch einen Platz im Boot frei? Natürlich gegen entsprechender Kostenbeteiligung. Bringe 30Jahre Erfahrung Langeland mit.....20Jahre...davon ab Spodsbjerg. Bootsführerschein (auch wenn nicht erforderlich) und Wetterfest bin ich auch - allerdings geht Sicherheit stets vor.....


----------



## derrik (17. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Die Steinbutte haben wir mit Tobiasfisch gefangen. Haben wir eingefroren mitgebracht.


----------



## Windelwilli (17. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



derrik schrieb:


> Die Steinbutte haben wir mit Tobiasfisch gefangen. Haben wir eingefroren mitgebracht.


Wie habt ihr die Tobse denn am Haken befestigt, noch gefroren? 
Ich hatte das auch mal probiert, aber die Kollegen waren sowas von weich, das die den sanftesten Wurf nicht überlebt haben.

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derrik (17. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Die waren noch leicht angefroren. Funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut., aber zuwenig gefangen mit 4 Mann.


----------



## Vareler Holger (17. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Heute Donnerstag sind wir erst gegen 15 Uhr raus. Die See war wieder zu aufgewühlt. Trotzdem sind einige Morgens raus gefahren. Wir sind wieder nur auf Platte. Haben einen Tipp befolgt was uns in den 2 Stunden 26 Schollen brachte. Danke nochmal dafür. Gegen 17 Uhr sind auch wir wieder rein der Wind von Süden mit 11 m/s. Einen Tag haben wir ja noch. Leider war der Wetter Gott nicht für uns. Aber haben das Beste daraus gemacht.
Gruß Holger


----------



## fischerheinrich (17. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Holger,

vielen Dank für deine Tagsmeldungen, lese gespannt mit. Fühle mit dir, auch fast immer wenn ich oben war, war (zu) viel Wind.
Grüße aus dem Emsland


----------



## DasaTeamchef (18. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Na bitte - geht doch Holger!

Auch ich lese mir hier Tipps heraus....es gibt ja auch immer wieder Veränderungen, neue Erfahrungen. Manchmal muss man hier einfach einige Seiten zurück lesen, was in der heutigen schnelllebigen Zeit für einige zu anstrengend ist. Da wird dann die gleiche Frage gestellt, die zwei oder drei Seiten zuvor ausgiebig und gut beantwortet wurde.

Trotzdem breche ich mir keinen ab, Tipps zu geben - wo ich doch höchstens 4Wochen im Jahr auf Langeland bin. Da brauche ich keine Dinge "geheim" halten.


----------



## Mal-Ta-Freak (18. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir haben gestern wegen dem Wind ausgesetzt, zumindest was das Boot fahren angeht. Waren am Blue Rock und wollten Forellen angeln. Betonung liegt auf "wollten"... Zu sechst in vier Stunden 1 Forelle. Und das schlimmste daran, es waren genügend Forellen da...


----------



## Windelwilli (18. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wo oder was ist denn der Blue Rock? 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## derrik (18. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Waren am Donnerstag brandundsangeln.12 Platten .Die Mefo Spezialisten haben 3 Mefo's , alle zu klein,  durften wieder schwimmen.


----------



## SFVNOR (18. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

 Bin ab Morgen für 2 Wochen auf LL/ Spodsbjerg :vik:
 Wo stehen im Moment die Plattfische (nördlich/ südlich) und in welcher Tiefe ? Ich Angel vom Boot aus mit dem Buttlöffel.

 Danke für Info's.

 Gruß,
 Stefan


----------



## Mal-Ta-Freak (18. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Wo oder was ist denn der Blue Rock?
> 
> Ist eigentlich ein ganz toller Forellensee ca. 35km von Sbotsbjerg. Da haben die "Portionsforellen" so 1,5 bis 2,5kg. Es gibt natürlich auch größere, wenn sie beißen....


----------



## Vareler Holger (18. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Bin ab Morgen für 2 Wochen auf LL/ Spodsbjerg :vik:
> Wo stehen im Moment die Plattfische (nördlich/ südlich) und in welcher Tiefe ? Ich Angel vom Boot aus mit dem Buttlöffel.
> ...



Hallo wir haben Nördlich beim Leuchtturm gut gefangen bei 7 bis 9 m. Allerdings hab ich auch ein Tipp bekommen am Hafen raus rechts beim ersten Stellnetz. Auch bei 6 bis 8 m Ankern und kein Buttlöffel nur mit Perle. Der Tipp war auch supi. Danke dafür nochmal. Hab aber auch gehört am Leuchtturm vorbei zu den Windmühlen. Zwischen den 3 großen und den 3 kleinen Windmühlen ist ein Schweinestall da denn raus auf 7 bis 9 Meter da haben die auch sehr gut gefangen. Leider hab ich das auch erst heute erfahren. Ich wünsche dir Schöne zwei Wochen und einen guten Fang. Wir hatten leider die ganze Woche den Wind von O oder die letzten 2 Tage SW 8 bis 15 m/s.
Gruß Holger


----------



## SFVNOR (19. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

Auf LL angekommen war das Weter traumhaft und für die Woche soll der Wind wohl gnädig sein.
Ich habe heute das erste Mal die Faehrverbindung Fynshav/ Bojden genutzt. Von Hamburg ca. 2Std, reserviert und dann die überfahrt von ca. 50 Minuten bei einem leckeren Fruehstueck genossen. Kaffee, Schwarzbrot mit EI, Krabben und ein wenig Major für 65 Kronen.
Der Landweg dann in Richtung Svendborg über die 44 über Faaborg ist zwar nervig aber ich war ja nicht auf der Flucht und nur Autobahn ist ja auch nicht prickelnd. Ach ja, es ist eine sehr schoene Landschaft auf dem Weg.
Es bringt von der Zeit Landweg vs Fähre nicht viel aber es ist sehr entspannend.
Morgen geht es auf den Belt bei Spodsbjerg. 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## derrik (19. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo mein Fazit der Woche. Wir hatten leider sehr viel Wind, so dass wir kaum mit dem Boot raus kamen. Brandungsangeln war geht so.Butt gefangen auf Tobiasfisch bei Bokemose Strand und da links bis zum Häuschen was da mal stand.Auf  Plattfisch beim Leuchtturm in der Nähe von Bagenkop wenn der Wind es zugelassenen hat. Mefo gefangen in Asö oder so ähnlich und in Lohals.Allen anderen die jetzt da sind wünsche ich besseres Wetter als wir  es hatten.


----------



## Multe (20. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

eine Tel. Nr. die sich jeder notieren sollte.
*0045 27 601 105 dän. Seerettung*


----------



## SFVNOR (20. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ Multe,

Und wer sich ein Boot gemietet hat sollte auch die Nummer des Vermieters abgespeichert haben.

Gruß, Stefan zur Zeit auf LL :vik:


----------



## ado (20. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir sind auch wieder zuhause.
Leider war letzte Woche eher zum vergessen. Die einzige Dorsch Fahrt am Sonntag brachte uns einige gute bis sehr gute Fische. Platte haben wir dann noch etliche und auch einige gute in der Brandung gefangen. Nur die Mefo blieb uns diese Woche verwehrt.
Aber wie heißt es so schön: 
Sometimes you win Sometimes you loose. 
Wir kommen nächstes Jahr trotzdem wieder  dann hoffentlich mit weniger Wind !


----------



## Vareler Holger (20. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> eine Tel. Nr. die sich jeder notieren sollte.
> *0045 27 601 105 dän. Seerettung*



Gute Sache hab ich gleich gespeichert. Die vom Bootvermieter hatte ich schon. Wünsche allen die gerade in LL sind eine schöne Woche und gute Fänger. 
Gruß Holger


----------



## Matze 74 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte mal fragen wie Ihr in der Regel anreist nach LL, fahrt Ihr komplett über die Autobahn oder lieber mit den Fähren ?
Habt Ihr vielleicht mal die Preise für die Fähren zur Hand,oder bekomme ich einfach im Netz????

LG
Matze#h


----------



## Multe (21. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Matze 74 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich wollte mal fragen wie Ihr in der Regel anreist nach LL, fahrt Ihr komplett über die Autobahn oder lieber mit den Fähren ?
> Habt Ihr vielleicht mal die Preise für die Fähren zur Hand,oder bekomme ich einfach im Netz????
> 
> ...




die Als - Fähre ( Fynshav - Bojden) kostet zur Zeit für einen PKW bis 6m ink. 9Pers.* DKK 210.-* per Fahrt.


----------



## Windelwilli (21. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Preise für jeweils 1 Auto und 5 Insassen:

Rostock-Gedser 111,- €
Tars-Spodsbjerg 35,- €


----------



## Stulle (21. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Von Hamburg aus mit dem womo über land. Alles andere lohnt nicht #q

wer von weiter weck kommt möchte vieleicht auf der fähre entspannen aber sonnst lohnt das auch mit dem pkw nicht|wavey:


----------



## Windelwilli (21. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir fahren normal auch komplett über Land.
Nur da wir dieses Jahr wegen meines neuen Jobs nicht nach Norwegen konnten, wollen wir nun den Kindern doch nochmal 'ne Fähre gönnen und fahren dieses Mal Rostock-Gedser und dann Tars-Spodsbjerg. Ist sicher auch für uns mal entspannter, wenn man auch keine Zeit spart und Geld drauflegt.


----------



## de Lumb (21. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir haben vor zwei Wochen seit über zwanzig Jahren das erste Mal eine Fähre von Fynshav - Bojden für Hin- und Rückfahrt genommen. Man ist nicht schneller, bzw. sparsamer ist es auch nicht. Aber wesentlich erholsamer und der Urlaub fängt für uns jetzt an der Fähre an.  Gefangen wurde nicht viel, einige Platte und Dorsche und die letzten zwei Tage war an rausfahren kaum zu denken. Trotzdem ein rundrum gelungener Urlaub.
Gruß
de Lumb


----------



## climber (21. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Matze 74 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich wollte mal fragen wie Ihr in der Regel anreist nach LL, fahrt Ihr komplett über die Autobahn oder lieber mit den Fähren ?
> Habt Ihr vielleicht mal die Preise für die Fähren zur Hand,oder bekomme ich einfach im Netz????
> 
> ...



Im nächsten Jahr übers Wasser mit dem eigenen Boot. :q

Gruß climber


----------



## Maulwurf (21. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



de Lumb schrieb:


> Wir haben vor zwei Wochen seit über zwanzig Jahren das erste Mal eine Fähre von Fynshav - Bojden für Hin- und Rückfahrt genommen. Man ist nicht schneller, bzw. sparsamer ist es auch nicht. Aber wesentlich erholsamer und der Urlaub fängt für uns jetzt an der Fähre an.  Gefangen wurde nicht viel, einige Platte und Dorsche und die letzten zwei Tage war an rausfahren kaum zu denken. Trotzdem ein rundrum gelungener Urlaub.
> Gruß
> de Lumb


Wir kommen aus Nähe Braunschweig und sehen das mit der Fähre 
genauso


----------



## Matze 74 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Leute, 
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Ich werde das mal so weiter geben an meine Jungs, mal sehen was wir machen. 
Das wichtigste ist das Nikolaj mir heute für nächstes Jahr August die Buchung bestätigt hat :m.......

Bis demnächst mal und alles Gute. 

Matze :vik:


----------



## SFVNOR (22. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Von Hamburg aus mit dem womo über land. Alles andere lohnt nicht #q
> 
> wer von weiter weck kommt möchte vieleicht auf der fähre entspannen aber sonnst lohnt das auch mit dem pkw nicht|wavey:



Hi Stulle
Dich findet man überall im Forum aber ich habe bis jetzt nicht einen konstruktiven Beitrag von Dir gelesen. Du brabbelst nur nach was Andere schon wissen oder sattelst auf was eh bekannt ist.
Einfach mal die Tastatur deinerseits ruhen lassen.  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Stulle (23. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Hi Stulle
> Dich findet man überall im Forum aber ich habe bis jetzt nicht einen konstruktiven Beitrag von Dir gelesen. Du brabbelst nur nach was Andere schon wissen oder sattelst auf was eh bekannt ist.
> Einfach mal die Tastatur deinerseits ruhen lassen.
> 
> Gruß, Stefan


Schlechten Tag gehabt oder warum blubberst du mich an? Wenn dir meine Meinungen nicht gefallen kannst du sie doch ignorieren! Ich habe damit auf eine Frage geantwortet weil ich mich an der Diskussion schon vor einiger Zeit beteiligt hatte und gerade zeit hatte.


----------



## SFVNOR (23. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Schlechten Tag gehabt oder warum blubberst du mich an? Wenn dir meine Meinungen nicht gefallen kannst du sie doch ignorieren! Ich habe damit auf eine Frage geantwortet weil ich mich an der Diskussion schon vor einiger Zeit beteiligt hatte und gerade zeit hatte.



Hej Stulle,

Sorry, es war nicht OK von mir Dich anzublubbern.

Gruss, Stefan


----------



## Vareler Holger (23. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ SVFNOR du bist doch auf LL wie sieht es bei dir aus. Hast du mehr Glück mit Wind und Fisch. Bin die ganze Zeit schon gespannt auf deine Meldung. 
Gruß Holger


----------



## danalf (24. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ist einfach Geschmacksache,ob Autobahn oder die Fähre von Fynshavn zu nehmen.Meiner Meinung beginnt der Urlaub auf der Fähre,Ruhe und ein schönes Frühstück.
Dann die 44 zu fahren hat schon was,da kann man noch das alte Dänemark sehen.
Beste Grüße aus Dänemark
Lutz#h


----------



## SFVNOR (24. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Vareler Holger schrieb:


> @ SVFNOR du bist doch auf LL wie sieht es bei dir aus. Hast du mehr Glück mit Wind und Fisch. Bin die ganze Zeit schon gespannt auf deine Meldung.
> Gruß Holger



Moin Holger,

Binnoch auf LL, das Wetter ist OK aber die Fänge, zumindest bei mir doch sehr bescheiden. Bin 3x zum Angeln gewesen und konnte keine vernünftigen Dorsch landen. Alle viel zu klein. Mit den Platten sieht es nicht viel besser aus. 10 Stück aber wirklich für die Pfanne   Heute mache ich mal Pause und der Wind soll eh über 10 M/s pusten.
Egal, bin ja noch nächste Woche hier und ich brauche eh keine 100 KG Filet. 
Gruss,
Stefan


----------



## SFVNOR (24. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

Ich war heute etwa unpässlich, der Köm und Bier gestern war wohl schlecht und angedueddert an Bord geht halt nicht ! habe wohl auch nichts verpasst weil meine Nachbarn (5 Mann) nur abgewunken haben. 
Der Dorsch im LL-Belt hat sich wohl rar gemacht obwohl fast keine Netze von den Berufsfischern ausgelegt sind. Die Wissen schon warum. 
Ich versuche es Morgen mal wieder. Nacher gibt es Scholle satt von gestern :vik:

Gruss, Stefan


----------



## Vareler Holger (24. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Holger,
> 
> Binnoch auf LL, das Wetter ist OK aber die Fänge, zumindest bei mir doch sehr bescheiden. Bin 3x zum Angeln gewesen und konnte keine vernünftigen Dorsch landen. Alle viel zu klein. Mit den Platten sieht es nicht viel besser aus. 10 Stück aber wirklich für die Pfanne   Heute mache ich mal Pause und der Wind soll eh über 10 M/s pusten.
> Egal, bin ja noch nächste Woche hier und ich brauche eh keine 100 KG Filet.
> ...



Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen das es besser wird. Melde dich ruhig nochmal und gib ne Info. Hab bereits wieder gebucht für nächstes Jahr. Also wenig Wind und ein guten Fang.
LG.  Holger


----------



## Trophy2002 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Tip vom alten Säufer aus Bayern. in 99 % aller Fälle ist das letzte Bier schlecht. Studien haben gezeigt, man soll auf das letzte Bier verzichten, oder noch zusätzlich ein Sicherheitsbier trinken, da kann man dann das letzte umgehen:q

Gruß Peter


----------



## SFVNOR (27. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Trophy2002 schrieb:


> Tip vom alten Säufer aus Bayern. in 99 % aller Fälle ist das letzte Bier schlecht. Studien haben gezeigt, man soll auf das letzte Bier verzichten, oder noch zusätzlich ein Sicherheitsbier trinken, da kann man dann das letzte umgehen:q
> 
> Gruß Peter



Hej Peter,

der Klügere kippt nach aber mir war schon schlecht genug |uhoh:

War gestern mal wieder auf dem Wasser. Ein Paar wirklich schöne Platte und 2 Dorsche von 55 cm. Ansonsten viele Bisse aber zu klein für mein selber bestimmtes Mindestmaß von 50 cm - 70 cm. Alles drunter und darüber geht wieder zum schwimmen und fortpflanzen #6

Ach ja, die "Moehrchen" können nichts ab. Bei fast jedem Angriff war der Schwanz abgebissen oder nur noch am seidenen Faden vorhanden. Das geht dann doch auf Zeit in die Kohle.

Heute ist bei mir Pause (ein gutes Buch vor der Nase) aber die nächsten Tage sind laut Wettervorhersage nur bis max. 8 m/s in Böen zu erwarten.

Gruss,

Stefan


----------



## moeszyslak (27. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen!
Fahre mit 3 Mann vom 29.09 bis 04.10 zum ersten mal zum Angeln nach Spodsbjerg. Haben uns bis jetzt mal mit 80g und 100g Jigköpfe ausgestattet. Was meint ihr reicht das bei Einsatzes eines Driftsackes und wenn nicht wo bekomme ich noch welche über 100 Gramm in 3/0 oder 4/0? Habe leider im ganzen Netz nichts gefunden! Wäre sehr dankbar für einen Tipp. Sind alle schon ganz heiß darauf das es endlich losgeht ;-) 
Lg,
Philipp 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carptigers (27. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Phillip,
was willst du denn mit 3/0 Spielzeughaken?
Die nehme ich nicht mal für Beifänger!


----------



## moeszyslak (27. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Carptigers,
Ich wollte damit mein Möhrchen 12,5 cm ausstatten. Laut Hersteller Lieblingsköder die Hakengrößen der Wahl ;-).
Zur Not muss ich mich Vorort mit Ködern eindecken.
Die Vorfreude ist schon riesig und das Wetter und vorallem der Wind soll die Woche ja annehmbar sein!!!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carptigers (27. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wie du schon geschrieben hast, sind die Möhrchen sehr weich und machen auch sehr wenig Druck.
Im August haben ich ausschließlich mit dem Gunki Shad G Bomb in Brown Sugar und hot firetiger mit rotem Jigkopf gefischt.
Bei Thomas im Laden bekommst du von Action plastics the shad in japanese red. ( Auch ein sehr guter Köder! )
Als Haken nehme ich mind. 7/0 am Jigkopf. Thomas hat vermutlich auch schwere im Laden, ich hole meine aber immer hier, da ich die Köpfe immer nachbehandel. 
http://m.ebay.de/itm/Rundkopf-Jig-v...f-/151726973085?nav=SEARCH&varId=450927860281


----------



## dorsch*thomas (27. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



moeszyslak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Fahre mit 3 Mann vom 29.09 bis 04.10 zum ersten mal zum Angeln nach Spodsbjerg. Haben uns bis jetzt mal mit 80g und 100g Jigköpfe ausgestattet. Was meint ihr reicht das bei Einsatzes eines Driftsackes und wenn nicht wo bekomme ich noch welche über 100 Gramm in 3/0 oder 4/0? Habe leider im ganzen Netz nichts gefunden! Wäre sehr dankbar für einen Tipp. Sind alle schon ganz heiß darauf das es endlich losgeht ;-)
> Lg,
> Philipp
> ...


Hallo Phillip, wenn du morgen früh bei meerundangeln1( der Link von Florian) anrufst, wird deine Bestellung garantiert noch bis Dienstag ankommen. Ich kenne den Shop, ist 30Km von meinem Wohnort. Frau Penzenstadler ist sehr zuverlässig, wenn es um dringende Käufe geht. Gruß Thomas und viel Erfolg


----------



## spodsbjerg (28. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> hallo phillip, wenn du morgen früh bei meerundangeln1( der link von florian) anrufst, wird deine bestellung garantiert noch bis dienstag ankommen. Ich kenne den shop, ist 30km von meinem wohnort. Frau penzenstadler ist sehr zuverlässig, wenn es um dringende käufe geht. Gruß thomas und viel erfolg



#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## moeszyslak (28. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke für die vielen Tipps. Werden morgen nochmal einen Umweg fahren und unser Material bei Gerlach nahe Würzburg ergänzen. Bin schon ganz gespannt ob uns Wind und Fisch wohlgesonnen sein werden. Werde dann mal berichten! Danke nochmal für eure ausführliche Hilfe ;-)
Gruß Philipp 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MS aus G (28. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@moeszyslak,

 ich möchte Eure Vorfreude ja nicht dämpfen, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, das Ihr viel Ausprobieren müsst!!! Aufgrund der Berichte, der letzten Jahre hier im Board, war/ist diese Zeit immer als sehr schwierig anzusehen. Auch die bisherigen Berichte der letzten 3 Wochen waren ja (bis auf Plattfisch) nicht gerade berauschend!!!

 Mit dem Wetter solltet Ihr Glück haben, hoffe ich für Euch, das ändert sich ja oft sehr schnell!!!

 Wie gesagt, ich glaube, das Ihr sehr viel ausprobieren müsst, an allen möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen bzw. Tiefen, und mit allen möglichen und unmöglichen Ködern bzw. Gewichten und Größen!!!

 Ich wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall alles Gute für Eure Fahrt und hoffe, das Ihr die Dorsche findet!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## SFVNOR (29. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Vareler Holger schrieb:


> Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen das es besser wird. Melde dich ruhig nochmal und gib ne Info. Hab bereits wieder gebucht für nächstes Jahr. Also wenig Wind und ein guten Fang.
> LG.  Holger



Moin Holger,

Hier mal eine kurze Info. Habe wieder sehr gute Platte (15 zum Mitnehmen) gefangen und festgestellt das Klieschen nicht dabei waren. Ach ja, ich musste keinen einzigen Fisch operieren #6 Die Kreishaken sind echt Klasse. 
Dorsch ist zumindest bei mir sehr mau aber man kann sein Glück nicht erzwingen. Egal, bin jetzt an Land, der Wind kommt schwach aus Ost und ich habe heute auch keine Lust mehr. Morgen noch mal raus, am DO das Boot reinigen, an Nicolaj zurück und am FR geht es wieder Richtung Heimat gemütlich um 11:00 mit der Fähre Bojden/Fynshav
Ich habe auch schon für LL 2016 2x fest gebucht. Jun/Jul und Sep/Okt jeweils für 2 Wochen bei Nicolaj. Haus: Solyst 2

Gruss,
Stefan


----------



## Opticus (29. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Stefan,

 leider haben wir uns letzte Woche verpasst. Ich kann mich Deinem Bericht nur anschließen. Wir haben Vieles  auf Dorsch probiert und fast nichts gefangen mit einer Ausnahme. Am letzten Freitag fing ich auf einem Minnitwister (rot),den ich gerade erst aus Verzweiflung am Seitenarm hatte einen Dorsch von 82 cm. Tiefe ca. 19m.
 Ein paar gute Dorsche sollen hinter dem grünen Turm bei 15-17m gefangen worden seien.
 Petri Heil Allen, die jetzt noch angeln fahren.
 Mathias


----------



## SFVNOR (29. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Opticus schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> leider haben wir uns letzte Woche verpasst. Ich kann mich Deinem Bericht nur anschließen. Wir haben Vieles  auf Dorsch probiert und fast nichts gefangen mit einer Ausnahme. Am letzten Freitag fing ich auf einem Minnitwister (rot),den ich gerade erst aus Verzweiflung am Seitenarm hatte einen Dorsch von 82 cm. Tiefe ca. 19m.
> Ein paar gute Dorsche sollen hinter dem grünen Turm bei 15-17m gefangen worden seien.
> ...



Moin Mathias,

Danke für deine Info und ja mehr wie suchen auf den Dorsch kann man halt nicht ob nun flach oder tief mit verschiedenen Koedern. Egal, ich habe ein schönes Kontigent von Platten in der Truhe was reicht um meine Nachbarn und mich selber in den nächsten Wochen zu versorgen.
Es war mal wieder ein schöner Urlaub auf LL den ich wirklich nicht nur zum Angeln benutze sondern einfach mal die Seele baumeln lassen kann. Schlafen, lesen, faulenzen, einfach in den Tag leben. Diese Art ist natürlich nicht auf eine Gruppe zu übertragen und deswegen reise ich durch negative Erfahrungen lieber alleine. der Angeldruck war mir einfach zu hoch.
LL ist für 2016 schon 2x gebucht :vik:

Gruss,
Stefan


----------



## DasaTeamchef (29. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So,ich hab nun auf die schnelle mal gebucht - ab Sonntag wird vermutlich der Wasserstand im Belt sinken, weil ich einige Fische entnehme.

Bestens vorbereitet bin ich mal wieder auf die "Platten", die reissen meine Nachbarn mir ständig aus den Händen! Mit rund 600 beköderten Haken werde ich wohl ein paar fangen.

Auf Leo`s werde ich auch versuchen, das angeln mit Gummifisch muss ich unbedingt verbessern....

Hiho....


----------



## Kanaril (29. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Stefan, ich bin demnächst auch in Spodsbjerg Sølyst. Hast du direkt da am Strand mal das Brandungsangeln ausprobiert? Sieht zumindest bei google earth eigentlich ganz gut aus.....
Gruß
Kai


----------



## dorsch*thomas (30. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Kanaril schrieb:


> Stefan, ich bin demnächst auch in Spodsbjerg Sølyst. Hast du direkt da am Strand mal das Brandungsangeln ausprobiert? Sieht zumindest bei google earth eigentlich ganz gut aus.....
> Gruß
> Kai



Hallo Kai, ich denke das Wasser an der Stelle ist zu flach. Sieht von oben schön sandig aus, aber nach 100m ist das Wasser immer noch knietief. Ist mehr für Kinder zum Planschen geeignet. Gruß thomas


----------



## SFVNOR (30. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Kanaril schrieb:


> Stefan, ich bin demnächst auch in Spodsbjerg Sølyst. Hast du direkt da am Strand mal das Brandungsangeln ausprobiert? Sieht zumindest bei google earth eigentlich ganz gut aus.....
> Gruß
> Kai



Moin Kai,

Ich kann die Antwort von Thomas nur beständigen.  Der Strand links von Spodsbjerg ist wesentlich besser.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Kanaril (30. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke Thomas und Stefan! Dann werd ich bei Ostwind die paar Meter wohl fahren müssen oder weiche gleich auf die etwas "namhafteren" Brandungsangelstrände aus.
Gruß
Kai


----------



## SFVNOR (30. September 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Kanaril schrieb:


> Danke Thomas und Stefan! Dann werd ich bei Ostwind die paar Meter wohl fahren müssen oder weiche gleich auf die etwas "namhafteren" Brandungsangelstrände aus.
> Gruß
> Kai



kaufe am besten den Angelführer Langeland von der Rapsbande. da hast Du alle Strände mit Bescheibungen und Anfahrt in einem plus der markanten Stellen auf der Ostseite.

Gruss und Petri Heil,

Stefan


----------



## SFVNOR (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin LL-Fahrer,

 Für Alle die heute ankommen ein dickes Petri Heil, gutes Wetter und wenig Wind.

 Gruß,
 Stefan


----------



## hoffmannru (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo an alle LL-Liebhaber,
Ich war letzte Woche zum 3. Mal auf LL, aber mit dem Dorschangeln hat es wieder nicht geklappt. Problem 1 war, die dorsche zu finden. Problem 2 war die starke Stroemung, bei der ein 200g Blei innerhalb von 2 Minuten durch die driftstrecke durch war.

Vielleicht moechten einige von den Erfahrenen uns Neulingen etwas von ihren strategien verraten;+

Wie geht ihr bei der Platzwahl vor? Woran orientiert ihr euch? 
Wie sucht/findet ihr die Dorsche?
Welche max. Gewichte setzt ihr ein?
Bis zu welcher max. Stroemungsgeschwindigkeit fischt ihr?
Naturkoeder faengiger als Pilker oder GuFi?
Welchen Einfluss hat die Tageszeit/ist der fruehe Morgen deutlich besser?
Was ist sonst noch wichtig?

Ich hoffe, das wird ein interessanter Meiningsaustausch und freue mich schon auf die Rueckmeldungen:vik:

Herzlichst euer Fangnix


----------



## MS aus G (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Eine Frage hab ich noch dazu: Warst Du/Ihr immer zu dieser Zeit auf LL?

 Solltest Du die Frage bejahen, dann liegt es wahrscheinlich an der Zeit/Jahreszeit, der Übergang vom Sommer in den Herbst, sprich Mitte September Anfang Oktober ist wohl immer sehr schwierig mit der Dorschangelei!!! Auch die letzten Jahre ist nicht von guten Fängen zu dieser Zeit berichtet worden. Der Plattfischfang ist allerdings zu dieser Zeit sehr gut!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## SFVNOR (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich noch dazu: Warst Du/Ihr immer zu dieser Zeit auf LL?
> 
> Solltest Du die Frage bejahen, dann liegt es wahrscheinlich an der Zeit/Jahreszeit, der Übergang vom Sommer in den Herbst, sprich Mitte September Anfang Oktober ist wohl immer sehr schwierig mit der Dorschangelei!!! Auch die letzten Jahre ist nicht von guten Fängen zu dieser Zeit berichtet worden. Der Plattfischfang ist allerdings zu dieser Zeit sehr gut!!!
> 
> Gruß Mario



Hej Mario,

 Ich kann deine These nur bestätigen. War vom 19.09. - 01.10. auf LL und habe noch schlechter gefangen (Dorsch) wie schon 2014 um die Zeit. Insgesamt nur 5 wirklich gute Küchendorsche #c
 Sogar die Platten haben sich zumindest bei mir rar gemacht. Habe allerdings ca. 20 Platte von 30 cm und mehr verhaften können aber auch da war suchen und suchen angesagt. Komisch war allerdings das keine Kliesche dabei war sondern schöne Flundern und Schollen.

 Dennoch war es wieder schön auf LL und das Wetter hat mitgespielt. 
 Nächstes Jahr im Jun/ Jul und Sep/Okt ist schon gebucht :vik:

 Gruß,
 Stefan


----------



## MS aus G (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

In den LL-Threads der letzten Jahre ist das immer das Gleiche gewesen, suchen, suchen, suchen und meist nicht gefunden!!!

Meine/Unsere Zeit kommt ja erst noch!!! Wir sind wieder Anfang November für 2 Wochen auf unserer Lieblingsinsel. Zu der Zeit sollten/sind die Dorsche immer sehr Ufernah, somit fällt die Tiefensuche meist aus. So ungefähre Ecken muss man natürlich trotzdem kennen, da ist es auch eine Frage der LL-Erfahrung, die man sich über die Jahre "erarbeitet" hat!!! Bei uns war das immer z.B. von Bukkemose aus nördlich (also nach links) bis zur kleinen Steilküste vor dem Wäldchen!!! Das waren die Erfahrungen mit, in Bukkemose geslippten Booten. Oder wie jetzt, (wir sind etwas gemütlicher geworden und fahren von Bagenkop aus dem Hafen), in den Belt und beim Leuchtturm Richtung Gulstav!!! Sollte der Wind es mal nicht gut meinen, kann man auch im Süden gut fangen, oder vor Ristinge auf Platte gehen. Letztes Jahr war es so, das, hatten wir eine 6+ auf dem Echolot, es keinen Biss gab!!! Wir haben die Dorsche bis teilweise 2m gefangen. In der Form hatten wir das auch noch nicht, aber man lernt auch auf LL immer noch was dazu!!! Da wurden dann auch Köder montiert von 10-30gr. was allemal ausreichte in den Wassertiefen. Ferner haben wir auch mit geschleppten Wobblern noch unsere Dorsche erwischt!!!

Die ganze Situation kann sich aber in diesem Jahr schon wieder eine *etwas* andere sein!!! Das ist der große Unterschied zu der jetzigen Zeit, wo man doch sehr unterschiedliche Tiefen "abgrasen" muss, um überhaupt einen Dorsch zu fangen/finden!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Vareler Holger (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



MS aus G schrieb:


> In den LL-Threads der letzten Jahre ist das immer das Gleiche gewesen, suchen, suchen, suchen und meist nicht gefunden!!!
> 
> Meine/Unsere Zeit kommt ja erst noch!!! Wir sind wieder Anfang November für 2 Wochen auf unserer Lieblingsinsel. Zu der Zeit sollten/sind die Dorsche immer sehr Ufernah, somit fällt die Tiefensuche meist aus. So ungefähre Ecken muss man natürlich trotzdem kennen, da ist es auch eine Frage der LL-Erfahrung, die man sich über die Jahre "erarbeitet" hat!!! Bei uns war das immer z.B. von Bukkemose aus nördlich (also nach links) bis zur kleinen Steilküste vor dem Wäldchen!!! Das waren die Erfahrungen mit, in Bukkemose geslippten Booten. Oder wie jetzt, (wir sind etwas gemütlicher geworden und fahren von Bagenkop aus dem Hafen), in den Belt und beim Leuchtturm Richtung Gulstav!!! Sollte der Wind es mal nicht gut meinen, kann man auch im Süden gut fangen, oder vor Ristinge auf Platte gehen. Letztes Jahr war es so, das, hatten wir eine 6+ auf dem Echolot, es keinen Biss gab!!! Wir haben die Dorsche bis teilweise 2m gefangen. In der Form hatten wir das auch noch nicht, aber man lernt auch auf LL immer noch was dazu!!! Da wurden dann auch Köder montiert von 10-30gr. was allemal ausreichte in den Wassertiefen. Ferner haben wir auch mit geschleppten Wobblern noch unsere Dorsche erwischt!!!
> 
> ...



Hallo wenn ihr im November Fahrt, bringt ihr eure Boote selbst mit? So wie ich gehört habe kommen die von Ibi im Oktober raus. Und ist das Wetter um diese Zeit nicht zu schlecht um rausfahren. Würde mich auch Interessieren wir sind auch immer im September da und der Erfolg blieb auch bei uns aus. Wenn wir im August fahren würden sind leider die Häuser so teuer. Oder hat jemand eine Privat Adresse.
LG. Holger


----------



## Multe (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

https://www.facebook.com/zeeforelvangeninDK
*so *geht es auch. *Heute* wurden jede Menge große Plattfische gefangen -  und natürlich auch andere Fische wie Wittling, Hornies usw......


----------



## Multe (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

SORRY, das wichtigste habe ich vergessen - Ein Teilnehmer fing HEUTE bei dieser Kajaktour   -  * 8* schöne *Steinbutt*.....


----------



## Solem (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Für uns geht es nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit Entzug nun endlich am Samstag wieder los. Aufgrund von Arbeit kommen wir zwar erst relativ spät am Samstag los, aber das hält uns natürlich nicht davon ab schnellstmöglich am Sonntag aufs Boot zu kommen. Die Fänge sehen momentan ja eher Mau aus, aber das liegt sicherlich an dem Bissstopp, den wir bis Samstag verhängt haben :m

Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit, momentan siehst ja eher nicht so toll aus, ab Mitte der Woche. Aber wir kennen ja Langland, dass kann sich innerhalb von Minuten ändern. 

Vllt. sieht man ja den ein oder anderen vor Ort.... 

Grüße ...


----------



## MS aus G (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Holger,

 Boote war nie das Problem. Bis vor 3 Jahren haben wir immer in Bukkemose geslippt. Jetzt haben wir die Bequemlichkeit des Hafens in Bagenkop kennengelernt und starten unsere Ausfahrten immer dort. Die Boote sind aber nicht von Ibi sondern von dem netten Vermieter an der Hauptstraße in Tryggelev. Da feiern wir dieses Jahr übrigens unser 20jähriges "Mietjubiläum"!!! Vom Hafen Spodbjerg kann ich leider weder zu Spots noch zu den Vermietern etwas sagen, da ich beides nicht kenne, bzw. nicht sagen kann, wann die Boote aus dem Wasser genommen werden.

 Beim Wetter ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Ausfalltagen im November bestimmt etwas höher, aber im letzten Jahr konnten wir von 2 Wochen, 10 Tage rausfahren, davor das Jahr hatten wir in der ersten Woche leider nur 2 halbe Ausfahrten. Kann also alles passieren, aber das kann dir zu den anderen Zeiten auch passieren. Ich glaube dieses Jahr war Anfang September 2 Wochen lang nicht viel zu machen. Unser Vermieter war da aber immer sehr kulant und hat dann nicht den vollen Preis des Bootes berechnet. Ob er das bei jedem macht entzieht sich aber meiner Kenntnis!!!

 Ich bin jetzt nicht der große LL-Kenner was das Angeln im Sommer angeht. Da sollte es am besten zu den Fahrrinnen gehen. Im Frühjahr, was wir die ersten Jahre auch immer gemacht haben und im späten Herbst steht der Dorsch jedoch sehr Ufernah. Das ist es was jedes Jahr gleich ist. Aber gerade die Übergangszeiten sind meist sehr schwierig, wobei der Wechsel vom Sommer in den Herbst, meiner Meinung, schwieriger ist als der Wechsel Frühfahr zu Sommer. Die Kunst ist es halt zu der jeweiligen Jahreszeit zu Wissen wo man, in etwa, hinfahren muss, um Erfolg zu haben, und das ist selbst für Erfahrene LL und Hochseeangler momentan, oder zu dieser Jahreszeit am schwierigsten. Deshalb rate ich den meisten es mal zu einer anderen Zeit zu probieren!!! Ich glaube selbst Erfahrene LL-Angler, ich zähle mich jetzt mal dazu, hätten sicher jetzt auch ihre Probleme den Dorsch zu finden!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## MS aus G (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Was ich noch vergessen habe!!!

 Es ist im Frühjahr und im Herbst natürlich andere Kleidung vonnöten, als in der warmen Jahreszeit. Gute Regendichte Winterbekleidung, mit guten warmen Stiefel, und auch gute Handschuhe sind natürlich ein Muss, denn sonst kann es sehr schnell ungemütlich werden, bei Temperaturen von 5 Grad und etwas Wind!!! 

 Denn wie heißt es: Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung!!! 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## buttweisser (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@ MS aus G

Ich kann Deinen Ausführungen zum Angeln im flachen Wasser nur zustimmen, aber zeitlich abgewandelt von Spätherbst auf März/April. Da ist der Dorsch auch sehr oft in Ufernähe und man kann, vor allem abends, sogar mit der Spinnrute vom Ufer aus sehr gut fangen. Das sollte im November auch möglich sein. Probiers mal aus, wenn der Wind Dich in Bagenkop nicht mit dem Boot fahren lassen will.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Kanaril (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Vielen Dank für eure Berichte und Einschätzungen. Sind denn auch noch Brandungsangler derzeit auf LL?
Gruß
Kai


----------



## Windelwilli (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Kanaril schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Berichte und Einschätzungen. Sind denn auch noch Brandungsangler derzeit auf LL?
> Gruß
> Kai



Noch 3 Wochen...dann ja :q


----------



## Vareler Holger (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



MS aus G schrieb:


> Holger,
> 
> Boote war nie das Problem. Bis vor 3 Jahren haben wir immer in Bukkemose geslippt. Jetzt haben wir die Bequemlichkeit des Hafens in Bagenkop kennengelernt und starten unsere Ausfahrten immer dort. Die Boote sind aber nicht von Ibi sondern von dem netten Vermieter an der Hauptstraße in Tryggelev. Da feiern wir dieses Jahr übrigens unser 20jähriges "Mietjubiläum"!!! Vom Hafen Spodbjerg kann ich leider weder zu Spots noch zu den Vermietern etwas sagen, da ich beides nicht kenne, bzw. nicht sagen kann, wann die Boote aus dem Wasser genommen werden.
> 
> ...


Danke für dein Bericht. Du meinst Torben Hansen da waren wir die ersten 2 Jahre auf LL. Wir hatten da auch Pech wenn der Wind zu stark war, dann sind wir nicht um die Insel gekommen. So sind wir in Spodsbjerg gelandet. Wie du schon beschrieben hast gab es fürs nächste mal dann ein Gutschein mit einen gewissen Betrag wenn das Wetter zu schlecht war. Meiner Meinung nach hat er von der Ecke die besten Boote.
Lg.Holger


----------



## Kanaril (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Noch 3 Wochen...dann ja :q



Ich fahr am 24.10. los und kann es kaum noch aushalten, zähle schon die Minuten:m


----------



## tosa76 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir sind zu viert vom 17. - 24. Oktober auf Langeland und freuen uns schon wie kleine Kinder auf eine Woche angeln am Stück.

Vor allem freuen wir uns aufs Plattfischangeln. Von Spodsbjerg aus müsste eigentlich etwas gehen. Ach ja. Werden eigentlich schon Mefos gefangen???

Liebe Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald :m

Torsten


----------



## Kanaril (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Torsten, ich löse euch dann am 24. ab Seid ihr mit dem Boot unterwegs oder auch in der Brandung? Schreib auf jeden Fall mal, wie es euch ergangen ist...
Gruß
Kai


----------



## tosa76 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Sowohl als auch. Mache ich sehr gerne. Wenn Du mir Deine E-Mail als PN schickst, schicke ich Dir den Seekartenausschnitt von Spodsbjerg und sonstige Infos gerne per Mail.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Kanaril (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



tosa76 schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch. Mache ich sehr gerne. Wenn Du mir Deine E-Mail als PN schickst, schicke ich Dir den Seekartenausschnitt von Spodsbjerg und sonstige Infos gerne per Mail.
> 
> Gruß Torsten



Supernett, vielen Dank. Aber ich bin alleine und werde mich eher aufs Brandungsangeln konzentrieren. Alleine auf nem Boot ist zu gefährlich (und teuer).
Gruß
Kai


----------



## Vareler Holger (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo eine Frage mal an alle die in den Sommermonaten auf LL sind. Habt ihr eure Häuser Privat gebucht? Ich bin die ganzen Jahre bei Novasol und hab mal geschaut wie die Preise im Sommer sind. Das haut ganz schön rein was die Häuser im Sommer da kosten. Ich müsste im Juli August ca. 700 Euro für unser Haus zahlen. Bisschen viel. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere eine Privatadresse für mich bzw. uns. Sind zwar nächstes Jahr wieder ab 3.9. da wollen es aber gerne mal in den Sommermonaten versuchen. Die letzten Jahre wurde im Sommer immer besser gefangen als im September. 
Lg.Holger


----------



## otto57 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Vareler Holger schrieb:


> Hallo eine Frage mal an alle die in den Sommermonaten auf LL sind. Habt ihr eure Häuser Privat gebucht? Ich bin die ganzen Jahre bei Novasol und hab mal geschaut wie die Preise im Sommer sind. Das haut ganz schön rein was die Häuser im Sommer da kosten. Ich müsste im Juli August ca. 700 Euro für unser Haus zahlen. Bisschen viel. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere eine Privatadresse für mich bzw. uns. Sind zwar nächstes Jahr wieder ab 3.9. da wollen es aber gerne mal in den Sommermonaten versuchen. Die letzten Jahre wurde im Sommer immer besser gefangen als im September.
> Lg.Holger


Besser gefangen ? Ich glaube ist jedes Jahr verschieden, hängt auch vom Wetter ab


----------



## bombe220488 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich glaube ich lese jedes Jahr aufs neue das der September recht schwierig ist


----------



## Vareler Holger (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich lese jedes Jahr aufs neue das der September recht schwierig ist



Ich habe die letzten 3 Jahre im September fast nur Platten gefangen dieses Jahr waren 3 Schöne Dorsche dabei. Im Juli August hat man bei IBI Facebook und hier viel über gute große Dorsche gelesen. Mir wurde es letztes Jahr schon empfohlen früher zu fahren aber die Häuser sind zu der Zeit sehr teuer.
LG. Holger


----------



## wulliw (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

moinsen holger.

wir fahren nächstes jahr zum ersten mal nach langeland . und ich bin echt gespannt was und da fischmäßig erwatrtet.
ich hoffe ja auf dorsch ,mefo und platte. wie die meisten warscheinlich.

wir fahren mitte bis ende juni und haben ein gutes schnäppchen gemacht.2 wochen für 399€ .
und haben das hier gebucht.

http://www.ferienhaus-danemark-priv....aspx?startdate=11-06-2016&enddate=25-06-2016


gruß andreas#h#h


----------



## Josepe (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo LL-Liebhaber
Sind ab dem 07.11.15 wieder da.Wie jedes Jahr können wir es kaum noch erwarten und die Vorbereitungen laufen langsam auf Hochtouren.:q
Ist sonst noch wer zu der Zeit auf LL?

Gruß Josepe


----------



## MS aus G (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Josepe,

 ja da bin ich auch auf LL!!! Wir sind in Bagenkop stationiert!!! Sind eine lustige 7er Truppe!!! Ich bin dann allerdings schon in der 2. Woche, die Woche vorher sind wir zu viert!!!

 Ich hoffe mal auf so ähnliches Wetter, wie letztes Jahr!!! 

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Josepe (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Mario
Wir sind ca. 8-10 Mann und auch in der Nähe von Bagenkob.
Wir sind jedes Jahr um diese Zeit auf LL.
Geht ihr in die Brandung oder vom Boot aus?

Gruß Josepe


----------



## Vareler Holger (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



wulliw schrieb:


> moinsen holger.
> 
> wir fahren nächstes jahr zum ersten mal nach langeland . und ich bin echt gespannt was und da fischmäßig erwatrtet.
> ich hoffe ja auf dorsch ,mefo und platte. wie die meisten warscheinlich.
> ...



Ist ja beim Leuchtturm euer Haus, braucht nur runter zum Strand da sollen die Mefos stehen soll eine gute Stelle sein. Danke für die Hausinfo.
Gruß Holger


----------



## MS aus G (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir angeln vom Boot!!! Sollte der Wind mal zu stark sein gehen 2 Mann auch mal in die Brandung!!! Dieses Jahr werde ich evtl. mal öfter mit der Spinnrute los, da aber dann der Wind immer sehr stark ist, macht das meist auch nicht so viel Sinn/Spaß!!!

 Holger,

 wie wäre es dann auch mal früher im Jahr oder halt auch später, da sind die Häuser sehr günstig (nur halt nicht über die Feiertage, Ostern, Himmelfahrt oder Pfingsten) und die Fänge sind meist auch sehr gut!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Josepe (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir gehen in die Brandung.
Falls es das Wetter mal zulässt machen wir eine Tour mit dem Boot.
Leider ist es um die Jahreszeit oft sehr Windig, so dass man mit Boot nicht aus dem Hafen kommt.
Habt ihr ein eigenes Boot oder leiht ihr euch eins?


----------



## MS aus G (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir haben Leihboote. Das mit dem Wind mag sein, aber wenn man dann mal rauskommt ist die Ausbeute meist sehr gut, da man den Dorsch normalerweise nicht suchen muss, sondern er immer sehr küstennah zu erwarten ist!!! Die ein oder andere Ecke sollte man aber trotzdem kennen (Leuchtturm Richtung Gulstav z.B.), da stehen eigentlich immer Fische!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Josepe (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Letztes Jahr war die Ausbeute vom Land und vom Boot sehr überschaubar, haben sehr viele kleine gefangen:c
Wir hoffen dieses Jahr auf eine bessere Ausbeute 

Gruß Josepe


----------



## MS aus G (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir konnten nicht klagen, hatten zwar auch viele kleine, aber auch wirklich viele gute dabei. Einen Tag hatte ich eine Quote von 50/17also gefangen und entnommen!!! Letztes Jahr war die Fangtiefe allerdings die bislang flachste, die ich bisher in 23 Jahren LL hatte. Alles über 6m hat nicht einen Biss gegeben, da war natürlich sehr leichtes angeln so 10-20gr angesagt. Gefangen habe ich auch sehr gut auf einen grün/silbernen Mefoblinker in 15gr. gefangen, ansonsten auf rote Gummis wie Möhrchen, Get Ringer, und andere. Dazu garniere ich gerne noch mit einem Stück Ringelwurm, das bringt den ein oder anderen schönen Platten noch dazu!!!

 Ich wünsche Euch schonmal alles Gute für Eure Tour!!! Ist ja nicht gerade ein Katzensprung von Euch aus. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Hafen!!! Ich fahre einen blauen Astra mit KS Kennzeichen, ruhig mal ansprechen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Josepe (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir haben auch festgestellt dass sich das Angeln in den letzten Jahren verändert hat.
Meine Kollegen fahren seit über 20 Jahren nach LL in die Brandung.
Noch vor einigen Jahren brauchte man vor Einbruch der Dämmerung gar nicht erst an den Strand gehen.
In den letzten Jahren haben wir aber immer im hellen gut gefangen (auch die größten), nach Einbruch der Dämmerung wurden die Dorsche immer kleiner.
Auch Platte fangen wir in den letzten Jahren immer mehr.

Ja leider ist LL gute 10 Stunden Fahrzeit von uns entfernt, daher fahren wir nur einmal im Jahr.
Habt ihr eure Unterkunft in den grauen Holzhäusern am Ortseingang?

Gruß Josepe


----------



## MS aus G (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Nein wir sind in der Nähe der Schifffahrtsschule am Hafen. Es sind zu Fuß vielleicht 2min.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hat denn schon jemand mal im Norden von LL gebrandelt? Wir sind nämlich vom 17.10. bis zum 24.10. in Hou stationiert. Mit den Platten klappt es ja ganz gut. Nur die Dorschfänge waren in den letzten Jahren mickrig. Hat denn jemand Tipps für uns? Wir wären sehr dankbar.
 Moritz


----------



## Stulle (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Meerbrassenkiller schrieb:


> Hat denn schon jemand mal im Norden von LL gebrandelt? Wir sind nämlich vom 17.10. bis zum 24.10. in Hou stationiert. Mit den Platten klappt es ja ganz gut. Nur die Dorschfänge waren in den letzten Jahren mickrig. Hat denn jemand Tipps für uns? Wir wären sehr dankbar.
> Moritz


In den Süden fahren! Da oben fallen mir auch nur mefo und platten Strände ein.[emoji135]


----------



## Josepe (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo LL-Freunde

Hat jemand von euch in letzter Zeit Aalmuttern gefangen?
Früher hat man schon mal öfter eine gefangen, in den letzten 
Jahren habe ich aber keine mehr gefangen.

Gruß Josepe


----------



## de Lumb (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Meerbrassenkiller schrieb:


> Hat denn schon jemand mal im Norden von LL gebrandelt? Wir sind nämlich vom 17.10. bis zum 24.10. in Hou stationiert. Mit den Platten klappt es ja ganz gut. Nur die Dorschfänge waren in den letzten Jahren mickrig. Hat denn jemand Tipps für uns? Wir wären sehr dankbar.
> Moritz


Ist schon seit Jahren in der Brandung auf Dorsch so. Und zum Plattenangeln kannst Du genausogut die Tagesstunden nutzen. Dafür braucht man nicht unbedingt in der Dämmerung oder Nachts in der Brandung sitzen.
Gruß 
de Lumb


----------



## Kanaril (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



de Lumb schrieb:


> Ist schon seit Jahren in der Brandung auf Dorsch so. Und zum Plattenangeln kannst Du genausogut die Tagesstunden nutzen. Dafür braucht man nicht unbedingt in der Dämmerung oder Nachts in der Brandung sitzen.
> Gruß
> de Lumb



Ist das "nur" de Lumbs Erfahrung, dass Platten besser/auch tagsüber laufen und Dorsch beim Brandeln eh eher Zufall ist, oder seht ihr das ähnlich? In anderen Foren werden sehr wohl Dorsche in guten Stückzahlen gefangen (allerdings an der deutschen Ostseeküste/Fehmarn etc.). Oder ist das ein "Langeland-Problem"?
Gruß
Kai


----------



## Josepe (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Kanaril
Ne ist nicht nur de Lumbs Erfahrung.Platten kannst du super tagsüber fangen.
Das Dorsch beim Brandeln eher Zufall ist würde ich nicht sagen, kommt halt auf die Stelle an.

Gruß Josepe


----------



## Stulle (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das mit den platten kenn ich auch so bei strahlenden Sonnenschein 10 Stück 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## buttweisser (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Kanaril schrieb:


> Ist das "nur" de Lumbs Erfahrung, dass Platten besser/auch tagsüber laufen und Dorsch beim Brandeln eh eher Zufall ist, oder seht ihr das ähnlich? In anderen Foren werden sehr wohl Dorsche in guten Stückzahlen gefangen (allerdings an der deutschen Ostseeküste/Fehmarn etc.). Oder ist das ein "Langeland-Problem"?
> Gruß
> Kai



Hallo Kai,

die Platten beißen sicher in der Dämmerung und in der Nacht besser als tagsüber. Das wird auch so bleiben, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.

Aber an einigen Stränden kann man zeitweise auch tagsüber Platte fangen. Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist das aber abhängig von Vorfach und Wurfweite und komplizierter als in der Nacht.

Ich habe in Gulstav schon Angler mit einfachem Brandungsgeschirr von Rute bis zum Vorfach gesehen und die Jungs haben Butte gefangen. 

Andere Angler fangen dagegen tagsüber fast nichts dafür in der Nacht um so besser. Warum das so ist, ist mir (noch) ein Rätsel.

Viele Grüße Uwe


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Gibt es denn überhaupt gute Dorschstrände auf LL? Ich meine ausser Gulstav, wo man schon am Nachmittag da sein muss um noch einen Platz zu bekommen. Diese Strand ist ja wirklich immer sehr stark frequentiert gewesen.
LG Moritz


----------



## Stulle (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Meerbrassenkiller schrieb:


> Gibt es denn überhaupt gute Dorschstrände auf LL? Ich meine ausser Gulstav, wo man schon am Nachmittag da sein muss um noch einen Platz zu bekommen. Diese Strand ist ja wirklich immer sehr stark frequentiert gewesen.
> LG Moritz


Ja gibt es auch aber besonders nachts  mit wurm wird man vieeeeel kleinfisch fangen ich nehme dann nur noch haken in 8/0 um das zu reduzieren. Und teilweise ist es auch bedeutend ob man 100m links oder rechts steht. Blinkern mit Einzelhaken ist dann eine schonende Methode.


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Vielen Dank für die Informationen.
 Stellst du dich dann Nachts mit der Watbüx in die Ostsee oder angelst du direkt vom Strand aus? Ich hätte da ja ein paar Hemmungen. Benutzt du
 eine normale Mefo Ausrüstung? 
 Gruß Moritz


----------



## Stulle (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Je nach strand zb gulstav ist gleich vorne so tief das du da ehr weniger fängst wenn du im wasser rumplanscht. Giebt es aber "steinmolen" oder geht es flach raus steh ich auch mal bis zum bauch im wasser. Als rute nehm ich ne 3m bis 60g und ne 35er als mundschnur aber wenn du etwas vorsichtiger bist und nicht genau zwischen den steinen angelst reicht auch das normale mefo  geschir |wavey:






Hier zb würde ich mich vor die Steine stellen allerdings muss man dann auch öfters Dorsch oder Hänger aus den steinen rausüberzeugen


----------



## Kanaril (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke für eure Tips und Einschätzungen. Dann werd ich wohl tagsüber anfangen und mal bis in die Nacht (ist ja dann bereits schon gegen 16/17 Uhr) rein probieren. 
Gruß
Kai


----------



## buttweisser (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Meerbrassenkiller schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Informationen.
> Stellst du dich dann Nachts mit der Watbüx in die Ostsee oder angelst du direkt vom Strand aus? Ich hätte da ja ein paar Hemmungen. Benutzt du
> eine normale Mefo Ausrüstung?
> Gruß Moritz



Beim Brandungsangeln brauchst Du nicht mit der Watbüx ins Wasser und beim Spinnangeln auch nicht unbedingt. Wegen 5m Wurfweite die Fische in Ufernähe zu verscheuchen und sich kalte Beine zu holen ist total sinnlos. Die Watbüx brauchste in der Regel nur als Fliegenfischer oder evtl. zum Hänger lösen oder zum Keschern.

Ja, es gibt auf LL Strände, wo man eher Erfolg auf maßige Dorsche hat als anderswo. Aber die wird Dir kein Angler einfach so verraten. Ich mußte sie mir auch in mehreren Jahren hart #q erarbeiten. 
Dovns Klint (Gulstav) gehört auch dazu, aber nicht immer. Dort solltest Du eine Rute relativ kurz werfen (30-40m). Das bringt manchmal mehr Fisch als 100m, aber auch mehr Hänger.

Gruß Uwe|wavey:


----------



## DasaTeamchef (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin zusammen,

 ich bin noch einen Bericht schuldig!

Am Sonntag den 04.10. traf ich auf Langeland ein – leider 15min zu spät – Nikolaj war gerade wieder verschwunden. So bezog ich dann in alle Ruhe das Ferienhäuschen. Um halb zwei war ich aber wieder am Hafen…..es juckte mir derart in den Fingern…..Da ich wußte Nikolaj wird zwar erst um 15Uhr wieder am Hafen sein…..aber ich könnte ja schon meine Sachen auf das Boot bringen…..rief ich Nikolaj an und fragte nach der Nr. des Bootes. Danach brachte ich meine Rutenhalter an und bereitete 4 Ruten für einen möglichen Einsatz vor. Nikolaj kam, sah und siegte äh…bekam Geld und ich die Utensilien für das Boot. Da ich vor 6Wochen ja erst das letzte Mal ein Boot von ihm gemietet hatte ging das auch ratzfatz.
Ich denke, gegen 15Uhr30 hatte ich links vom Hafen vor dem zweiten Stellnetz bei 6-7m geankert und legte drei meiner Ruten auf Plattfisch aus, wobei ich schnell eine davon wieder aus dem Einsatz nahm.
Mit einem alten Zwiebelnetz+Stein hatte ich all die alten/toten Würmer des Jahres (es waren wohl 500) als Futterkorb am Boot platziert. Es hagelte derart Plattfische……um 18Uhr15 holte ich den Anker ein und hatte 78 Plattfische! Sicher war auch das Schnellwechselsystem der Mundschnüre + die gefrorenen Würmer (bereits auf dem Haken eingefroren) hilfreich! 
Montag….ging es dann weit hinunter in den Süden um auch ein paar Dorsche zu fangen. Hier fischte ich mit einer Spinnrute + Gummifisch in Tiefen zw 18 und 23m. Wir schon von vielen hier beschrieben….ist es nicht einfach Dorsche zu finden….aber wenn man solch kleinen Fleck findet…..dann rappelt es da meistens auch mehrfach. Ich hatte am Ende 12 Dorsche und eine Makrele 7 der Dorsche waren zw 65 – 80 cm! Zwei richtig geile Tage lagen da nun hinter mir…..das kann ja ne tolle Woche werden……! Denkste Puppe!!!! Dienstag Ostwind der Stärke 6, Mittwoch Ostwind 6-7, Donnerstag dann Nord-Ost irgendwie so 4-5….reichte aber um wenigstens den Fischmüll hinaus zu bringen.

Könnte jetzt aber schon wieder los zum Plattfischangeln……


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Vareler Holger schrieb:


> Ist ja beim Leuchtturm euer Haus, braucht nur runter zum Strand da sollen die Mefos stehen soll eine gute Stelle sein. Danke für die Hausinfo.
> Gruß Holger


Hallo Holger 
das Haus steht Höhe Traneker .  Dort beim Schloß reifahren 150m weiter ist dann der Botofte Strandvej.  Den kann man links und rechts anfahren . Am Ende des Weges ist direkter Zugang zum Wasser (rechts Parkplatz) vom Haus müßten das 5bis 600m sein. 250bis ca.100m vom Wasser gibts auch noch Häuser zum Vermieten. Rechts vom Wasserzugang sind ein paar Gute Stellen zum Plattfischangeln in der kälteren Jahreszeit. Vom Parkplatz aus (Wasser direkt unter den Steilufer) kannst du dir die Kante ansehen wo du mit den Köder hinmußt (ca 120m) dort sind große Platten zu erwarten. Dorsch eher nicht . An diesen Strandabschnitt habe ich 1989 meine erste Meisterschaft gewonnen mit satten Platten.
Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Beim Brandungsangeln brauchst Du nicht mit der Watbüx ins Wasser und beim Spinnangeln auch nicht unbedingt. Wegen 5m Wurfweite die Fische in Ufernähe zu verscheuchen und sich kalte Beine zu holen ist total sinnlos. Die Watbüx brauchste in der Regel nur als Fliegenfischer oder evtl. zum Hänger lösen oder zum Keschern.
> 
> Ja, es gibt auf LL Strände, wo man eher Erfolg auf maßige Dorsche hat als anderswo. Aber die wird Dir kein Angler einfach so verraten. Ich mußte sie mir auch in mehreren Jahren hart #q erarbeiten.
> Dovns Klint (Gulstav) gehört auch dazu, aber nicht immer. Dort solltest Du eine Rute relativ kurz werfen (30-40m). Das bringt manchmal mehr Fisch als 100m, aber auch mehr Hänger.
> ...


Hallo Uwe 
Lies die VIELEN BEITRÄGE wo Strände . Zugangsstraßen und die Köder bzw. die Systeme genannt und beschrieben wurden . Und Koordinaten und Karten veöffentlicht wurden, um auch weniger erfahrene Langelandfahrer mit Tipps und Tricks zu versorgen  .


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Kanaril schrieb:


> Ist das "nur" de Lumbs Erfahrung, dass Platten besser/auch tagsüber laufen und Dorsch beim Brandeln eh eher Zufall ist, oder seht ihr das ähnlich? In anderen Foren werden sehr wohl Dorsche in guten Stückzahlen gefangen (allerdings an der deutschen Ostseeküste/Fehmarn etc.). Oder ist das ein "Langeland-Problem"?
> Gruß
> Kai


Hallo Kai
Dorsch und Platte fängt man sehr Gut an folgenden Stränden (Lunden: Einfahrt ist Vogensbjerg ca.3-4km vor Bagenkop immer durchfahren nicht abfahren  dann kommst du an ein kleines Wäldchen mit Parkplatz Trampelpfad bis zur Treppe folgen . ca 30 und 80 m rechts der treppe auf ca 100m läufts)
Keldnsnorfyr unten am Parkplatz ca 30m rechts gibts Dorsch .
200 m vor lunden geht eine kleine Straße links runter dicht an eine Hof vorbei siehst von da das LL Fort ist Steinstrand  in der kälteren Jahreszeit Gut für Dorsch und Große Platten Auto steht 10m vom Wasser.

Für Kenner und Auskenner man braucht die Genehmigung (schwierig) zur Durchfahrt da Privatvej und Schranke ist: Heden,    gibt Stellen 50m vom Ufer 4bis 6m Wassertiefe. klasse Dorschrevier.
Die jetzt beschriebenen Stellen sind im 3bis 6m Wasser vom Boot geangelt 1a

Spodsbjerg Hafen links hoch ca 200m Haus und Strandhäuschen . direkt gegenüber des Hauses Top Platz für Dorsch und Platte  auf ca 80 bis 130m


----------



## MS aus G (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Teamchef,

 erstmal ein dickes Petri zu Deinen Fängen!!! Schade, das Dir das Wetter doch einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat!!! Ich hoffe mal in 2 Wochen wird uns der Windgott so wie letztes Jahr hold sein!!! Danke auch für Deinen Bericht!!!

 Rudolf,

 schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören/lesen!!! Was macht die Gesundheit, ich hoffe es geht Dir gut!?! Fährst Du im November nochmal hoch??? Wir sind ab 31.10. für 2 Wochen wieder da. Wieder Bagenkop!!! Vorher fahr ich noch mit 10 anderen Boardies zum Matze nach Als!!! Das wird bestimmt ein Highlight meiner bisherigen "Salzwasserausflüge"!!! Obwohl, es war eigentlich jede unserer Touren ein Highlight!!! Aber so einen Sturm wie vor 2 Jahren, mit Böen bis 190km/h braucht eigentlich niemand, war aber auch ein, wenn auch denkwürdiges, Highlight!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## buttweisser (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe
> Lies die VIELEN BEITRÄGE wo Strände . Zugangsstraßen und die Köder bzw. die Systeme genannt und beschrieben wurden . Und Koordinaten und Karten veöffentlicht wurden, um auch weniger erfahrene Langelandfahrer mit Tipps und Tricks zu versorgen  .



Hallo Meeresangler,

wie Recht Du hast. Viel lesen, in den diversen Angelführern, ist ganz wichtig. Quasi eine Grundvoraussetzung um gute Plätze zu finden. Und dann kommen noch eigene Erfahrungen dazu. Manchmal muß man auch paar hundert Meter weiter laufen als in den Angelführern angegeben. Und tiefes Wasser in Ufernähe ist immer gut.

Viel Grüße Uwe

P.S. 
Petri zu den aktuellen Fangmeldungen und viel Spaß denen die auf der Insel sind. Ich werde ab morgen mal für ne Woche die Brandungsstrände von Fehmarn unsicher machen.

#h


----------



## Kanaril (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hallo Kai
> Dorsch und Platte fängt man sehr Gut an folgenden Stränden (Lunden: Einfahrt ist Vogensbjerg ca.3-4km vor Bagenkop immer durchfahren nicht abfahren  dann kommst du an ein kleines Wäldchen mit Parkplatz Trampelpfad bis zur Treppe folgen . ca 30 und 80 m rechts der treppe auf ca 100m läufts)
> Keldnsnorfyr unten am Parkplatz ca 30m rechts gibts Dorsch .
> 200 m vor lunden geht eine kleine Straße links runter dicht an eine Hof vorbei siehst von da das LL Fort ist Steinstrand  in der kälteren Jahreszeit Gut für Dorsch und Große Platten Auto steht 10m vom Wasser.
> ...



Großartig, vielen Dank für die aktuellen Tips. Besonders Spodsbjerg ist für mich interessant, da diese Stelle nicht im Angelführer steht und mein Haus da ist. Kurze Anfahrt ist immer gut....falls denn der Wind aus Ost kommen sollte. 
Danke und Gruß
Kai#6


----------



## Windelwilli (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> 200 m vor lunden geht eine kleine Straße links runter dicht an eine Hof vorbei siehst von da das LL Fort ist Steinstrand  in der kälteren Jahreszeit Gut für Dorsch und Große Platten Auto steht 10m vom Wasser.



Hallo Kai,

an den Strand fahr ich schon seit Jahren. Ist Top!
Aber ich denke, wir schreiben uns ja eh schon über Facebook....:m
Da angeln wir dann übernächste Woche mal gemeinsam. #6

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Kanaril (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> an den Strand fahr ich schon seit Jahren. Ist Top!
> Aber ich denke, wir schreiben uns ja eh schon über Facebook....:m
> ...



Kicher, also bei Süd-/Westwind bei euch, bei Ostwind bei mir|wavey::vik:
Kai


----------



## climber (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> 
> an den Strand fahr ich schon seit Jahren. Ist Top!
> Aber ich denke, wir schreiben uns ja eh schon über Facebook....:m
> ...



Hallo,

gibt es eine "Langeland" Gruppe auf Facebook oder wo schreibt ihr?

Gruß climber


----------



## wulliw (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hallo und moinsen. 
eines dieser häuser am botofte strand haben wir nächstes jahr in juni gebucht. ca 150 m vom strand weg. zum super preis in super lage. mal sehen wie es dort mit den fischen läuft.


----------



## Windelwilli (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



climber schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es eine "Langeland" Gruppe auf Facebook oder wo schreibt ihr?
> 
> Gruß climber



Es gibt schon eine reine Langeland-Gruppe, die hat aber eher wenig mit Angeln zu tun.
Dafür gibt es aber diverse Brandungsangel-Gruppen und noch viel mehr allgemeine Angelgruppen und da kommt dann natürlich auch ab und zu mal das Thema Langeland auf.
Und da trifft man dann zufällig auch mal Personen, die auch hier unterwegs sind.
Mit Kai war das so eine zufällige Sache. 
Sind zur selben Zeit auf der Insel mit den selben Interessen...und so kommt man in's Gespräch. #6

Gruß, Andreas |wavey:


----------



## Multe (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

die Holländer haben eine spezielle Langelandgruppe auf Facebook. Diese Gruppe ist sehr aktiv und sie haben auch jährlich ein Treffen in Holland. Da kommt man aber nur auf Einladung rein.
Das nächste Treffen ist am 20.März 2016 in Raamsdonksveer/  Noord-Brabant bei Fauna Hengelsport   



https://www.facebook.com/faunahengelsport


----------



## Nordlicht112 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo und moin moin,

 ist irgend jemand in dieser Woche "oben" auf Langeland (mit Boot) ?
 Das Wasser ist deutlich kälter als im selben Zeitraum im Vorjahr, wo wir die Dorsche schon näher am Ufer suchen mussten. Hat jemand Dorsche gefangen, wenn ja, in welchen Tiefen und Gebieten ? 
 Wir sind vom 24.10.2015 an eine Woche mit Boot von Nikolaj in Spodsbjerg. Hoffen wir mal, dass der Wind einigermaßen mitspielt; werden Euch auf jeden Fall berichten.


----------



## romanramon (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nordlicht112 schrieb:


> Hallo und moin moin,
> 
> ist irgend jemand in dieser Woche "oben" auf Langeland (mit Boot) ?
> Das Wasser ist deutlich kälter als im selben Zeitraum im Vorjahr, wo wir die Dorsche schon näher am Ufer suchen mussten. Hat jemand Dorsche gefangen, wenn ja, in welchen Tiefen und Gebieten ?
> Wir sind vom 24.10.2015 an eine Woche mit Boot von Nikolaj in Spodsbjerg. Hoffen wir mal, dass der Wind einigermaßen mitspielt; werden Euch auf jeden Fall berichten.



Ich bin auch ab dem 24.10. oben in der Nähe von Lohals, habe aber kein Boot und will auf MeFo und Platte. Wieviel Leute seid Ihr? Geht Ihr nur auf Dorsch?

Gruß Roman


----------



## Zanderman (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Zusammen,
wir waren vom 11.10.- 17.10. in Spodsbjerg mit unserem Boot, der "Sabse" ein gutes schwedisches Rydsrauhwasserboot.Wir- das war in diesem Jahr ein etwas anderes Team, nämlich nur Tim und ich (von unserer alten Truppe) und erstmalig meine 2 kleinen Enkel Nikki und Kilian, 8 und 10 Jahre alt.-Wir konnten wegen "dienstlicher Obliegenheiten" erst Samstag nacht anreisen, dafür aber endlich mal staufrei vom Ruhrpott bis zur Insel-Sonntag war dann aber unter dem Strich auch der einzige Tag an dem die Ausfahrt halbwegs Spass machen sollte. Mehr oder weniger konstanter Wind zwischen 4 und 6 Bft aus Osten bis NO taten ein übriges um den Spass klein zu halten. Ein guter Tip von Multe (danke Walter) hatte uns u.a. den Blinddarm empfohlen, da fingen wir dann auch den einzigen passablen Dorsch des Tages und einer der beiden kleinen Enkel hat zumindest 2 gute Dorsche an der Rute gehabt, auch wenn er sie im Drill verloren hat. Nikki hat  es zumindest sportlich genommen und die Geschichte wird für den Dorsch -oder seine Verwandschaft- garantiert noch ein Nachspiel haben. Der zweite Tip von Multe lautete Bereich grüner Turm landseitig an der Kante lang, eigentlich immer ein Platz mit gutem Erfolg...Sonntag waren die Dorsche aber wohl selber im Urlaub#d Anschliessend haben wir zumindest noch die Platten etwas geärgert, aber der Süden war an dem Tag auch in dieser Hinsicht nicht ganz so ergiebig wie sonst. Wir waren nicht die einzigen Versager, der Filetierraum blieb leer, die Plattenkisten  allerdings teilweise gut gefüllt, vor allem von den Besuchern der Ecke Botofte.- Mit Rücksicht auf die Zwerge haben wir dann lieber ein Landprogramm für die nächsten Tage gewählt, Wind und Welle wären für Tim und mich zwar kein Problem gewesen, aber Spass bei der Ostfront war fast ausgeschlossen und die Zwerge mussten ja beschäftigt werden, kalte Duschen an Bord durch See und Himmel u n d kein Dorsch hätten den Großvater ob früherer Fangerfolge unglaubwürdig gemacht und zudem die Lust auf zukünftige Angeltouren klein gehalten.- Besuch am Forellensee in Tryggelev wie immer bei "Schietwetter"...aber der See passte dieses Jahr so richtig in unsere Pechsträhne..völlig verkrautet (die Tendenz ist dort schon seit einigen Jahren zu erkennen, schade um dieses wirklich schöne Gewässer). "Sorry lieber Besitzer" aber dort lassen wir vorläufig kein Geld mehr im Tresor verschwinden, früher hast Du dich besser um dein Gewässer gekümmert und man hat auch mal gute Fische bei Dir gefangen.
Da die Kids natürlich Fisch sehen wollten haben wir uns dann den Blue Rock angesehen. Eine Teichanlage auf Fünen, die hier vor einiger Zeit mal im Trööt beschrieben wurde,  mit Specimen Teich , einem Forellensee und einem künstlichen Flusslauf weit über 1000 m lang der mit Fliegen- und Spinrute bearbeitet werden darf. Sehr ordentlich und alles gut gepflegt.-Wir waren an diesem Tag nur zum Gucken da, eigentlich sollte es am nächsten Tag wieder bei passabler Wettervorhersage auf die See gehen. Doch wie auf LL jederzeit möglich war abends aus der angekündigten 3- 4 Bft eine knackige 5-6 geworden, also wieder in´s Klo gepackt.#d#dGut Jungs dann fahren wir heute zum Blue Rock, nur vorher schnell noch zu Thomas in´s Angelgeschäft Sbirowirbel und Mepps 2 ergänzen.. Thomas hat uns dann in unserem Gespräch noch einen anderen P&T See empfohlen in der Nähe von Odense, also fast 60 km von LL entfernt. Wir sind hingefahren und das war eine gute Entscheidung, 3 Seen - super gepflegt- 2 riesig groß mit der Möglichkeit um die Seen zu wandern- mit herrlichen Fischen nicht nur Forellen sondern auch Hechten.Und das beste für unseren Fall: der 3. kleinere See ist für die Kids unter 12 reserviert.Keine blöde kleine Badewanne sondern ein schöner See mit vielen kleinen Portionsforellen drin an dem die Kids sich in aller Ruhe üben können, egal ob Stand oder Spinfischen.Der Erfolg war mit je 2 Forellen da, zufriedene Enkel und wir haben auch unsere Fische gezogen.---
Tim und ich haben dann am Mittwoch, der Wetterbericht hatte eigentlich eine Ausfahrt verhindert mit einer guten 5,morgens um 7:30 bei glattem Ententeich und alleine nochmal schnell zum Sportplatz und Blinddarm raus um die Dorsche zu suchen. Um 9:30 zeigte sich dann aber das der Wetterbericht nur den Bus verpasste hatte, die 5 war in wenigen Minuten erreicht und dürfte kräftig an der 6 gekratzt haben, die Rückfahrt war gegen straffen NO mit entsprechenden Wellen grenzwertig.Ausser uns waren an dem Tag  nur noch 2 andere Boote draussen, das eine fuhr parallel mit uns zurück, auf dem anderen war eine belgische Anglertruppe- diese Burschen waren unverwüstlich- denen machte anscheinend  kein Wetter in der Woche was aus, ob sie allerdings gefangen haben kann ich nicht sagen.-
Freitag kam die Sabse wieder raus aus dem Wasser, weil auch hier kein Spassfaktor erkennbar war. Am Samstag durften wir dann bei ar...glatter See und 0 Wind unserer Insel tschüss sagen, dumm gelaufen diesmal...
Ich hoffe ich habe euch nicht gelangweilt mit dem diesjährigen Bericht, aber ich möchte trotzdem darauf hinweisen: Achtet auf die Wetterberichte, Walter (Multe) hat hier Links zu tollen Seiten eingestellt, es dreht sich oft unerhört schnell auf LL...und es gibt Alternativen ohne Ende, unsere Burschen werden beim nächsten Mal sicherlich schon mit die Mefos ärgern kommen und Svendborg ist auch immer einen Besuch wert.
Gruß an Alle die noch hochfahren - dicke Fische- und immer eine Handbreit


----------



## Stulle (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Toller Bericht Zanderman. Zuhause zu bleiben wird immer schwieriger


----------



## Nordlicht112 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Zanderman,

danke für den tollen Bericht, vielen Dank ! 
Wir melden uns dann auch mit einem kleinen Bericht von unserer Fahrt. Hoffen wir mal, dass der Windgott uns gnädiger gesonnen ist. 

@romanramon: Wir sind 5 Leute; es geht auf Dorsch, Platte, und vielleicht den einen oder anderen Hering.


----------



## Kanaril (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Zandermann, Danke für den Bericht. Besonders der Hinweis mit dem Put&Take ist wertvoll, sonst wäre ich da nächste Woche bei Schlechtwetter vielleicht hingefahren.
Gruß
Kai


----------



## Zanderman (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Kanaril schrieb:


> Zandermann, Danke für den Bericht. Besonders der Hinweis mit dem Put&Take ist wertvoll, sonst wäre ich da nächste Woche bei Schlechtwetter vielleicht hingefahren.
> Gruß
> Kai



Japp...gerne doch... der LL-Trööt hat meiner Meinung nach schon etwas Einfluss auf das dortige Verhalten. Wir kommen doch fast alle treu jedes Jahr wieder und bringen etwas Geld auf die Insel. Außer dem Tourismus gibt es ja nicht so ganz viel dort... und unsere lieben Langeländer geben sich ja auch eine Riesenmühe das wir immer wieder kommen--immer bessere Angebote, siehe W-Lan in vielen Sommerhäusern, leckere Fischbuden (schade das die im Hafen Bagenkop nicht durchhalten konnte..)  super Fischbesatz, freundliche Menschen, wir fahren doch fast alle als Wiederholungstäter dort hin....da darf man dann auch ruhig mal darauf hinweisen das etwas nicht mehr so gut ist, bzw ein paar Kilometer weiter besser zu finden ist... vielleicht wird dann doch der Eine oder Andere wieder wach, denn dieser Tröööt hier ist allen "wichtigen" Langeländern, nicht nur Nikolaj und Thomas,  garantiert bekannt, aah ja nee.. Multe als fast LL-Einwohner gehört natürlich auch dazu#h.Und der P u.T Forellensee in Tryggelev ist m.E. eine der wenigen Stellen auf LL an denen ich eher das Gefühl habe das eine gewisse Einstellung der Art "mir doch egal ob ihr zufrieden seit, hauptsache ich habe 
h e u t e  mein Geld im Sack" vorherrscht. Früher war jedenfalls dort das Kraut regelmässig runter geschnitten und man konnte in Tiefen >1m spinnen. Jetzt waren wir 1.5 Jahre nicht dort und der See droht offensichtlich zu verlanden, einfach nur schade bei dieser herrlichen Struktur des Sees-Aber das muss der Eigentümer für sich selber entscheiden.
Also bis dann....wir planen gerade für Frühsommer 2016...nach dem Dorsch ist vor dem Dorsch|jump:


----------



## peschg (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

:mGenau so ist es Zandermann!!!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Opticus (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich Allen empfehlen nach der Ankunft im Ferienhaus viele Fotos zu machen !!!
 Ein großer dänischer Ferienhausvermieter hat  für einen angeblich von uns verursachten Schaden eine Rechnung geschickt.
 Kurz nach unserer Ankunft haben wir zufällig einen Teil des Tisches fotografiert, auf dem dieser Schaden bereits zu sehen ist.
 Diese Hütte nehme ich bestimmt nicht wieder !

 Gruß Mathias


----------



## DasaTeamchef (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Opticus schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich Allen empfehlen nach der Ankunft im Ferienhaus viele Fotos zu machen !!!
> Ein großer dänischer Ferienhausvermieter hat für einen angeblich von uns verursachten Schaden eine Rechnung geschickt.
> Kurz nach unserer Ankunft haben wir zufällig einen Teil des Tisches fotografiert, auf dem dieser Schaden bereits zu sehen ist.
> Diese Hütte nehme ich bestimmt nicht wieder !
> ...


 
 Moin!

 und ich hab gerade meine Strom+Wasser Abrechnung für meine 5Tage erhalten. Die Hälfte der Summe die ich vor 8Wochen bei 6 Pers/für2Wochen bezahlt habe. Zukünftig werde ich auch den Stromzähler fotografieren!

 Ach ja, bevor jetzt ein Hinweis kommt....ich heize erst bei Minusgraden!

 habe fertich
 Frank


----------



## angelnrolfman (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Opticus schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich Allen empfehlen nach der Ankunft im Ferienhaus viele Fotos zu machen !!!
> Ein großer dänischer Ferienhausvermieter hat für einen angeblich von uns verursachten Schaden eine Rechnung geschickt.
> Kurz nach unserer Ankunft haben wir zufällig einen Teil des Tisches fotografiert, auf dem dieser Schaden bereits zu sehen ist.
> Diese Hütte nehme ich bestimmt nicht wieder !
> ...



Moin, so erging es uns auch. Zitat: "Es tut uns leid Sie nach so langer Zeit.......... *man brauche die Unterschrift und das Datum auf dem beigefügten Schadensformular bezuegl. der Kostenregulierung mit dem Besitzer".......* da wir schon mehr als 4 Wochen wieder zu hause waren. Wir waren uns auch sicher, dass dieser Schaden nicht vorhanden oder von uns gemacht wurde, noch haben wir ihn bemerkt, was eigentlich garnicht ging, da es sich um den Griff des Kühlschranks handelte, welcher abgebrochen sein sollte...... hatten aber keine Bilder gemacht. 
Für uns würden keinerlei Kosten entstehen, weil der Anbieter Schäden etc. bis 135,- Euro übernehmen würde.
Hat irgendwie einen nicht "astreinen" Beigeschmack |rolleyes;+


----------



## STRULIK (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir waren auch im September in Spodsbjerg. Obwohl wir zu viert zwei Stunden lang das Haus aufgeräumt und geputzt haben, kamm zwei Wochen später ne Rechnung über 70 Euro#c.
Laut Kontrollprotokoll war kaum was in Ordnung#d. Zum Glück haben wir mehre Bilder gemacht und ein Beweisvideo gedreht:vik:.
Wird auch viel in Foren drüber geschrieben, das es so ne Masche sein soll#t.


----------



## MS aus G (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das ist alles aber sehr unerfreulich, was Euch in letzter Zeit passiert ist!!! 

 Mir ist es in 20 Jahren zwar noch nicht passiert, aber wer weis, was noch kommt!!! Danke schonmal im voraus, werden wir nächste Woche mal drauf achten!!!

 Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, das unser Vermieter nicht so groß ist!!! Bezüglich Schäden, gegenüber uns auch sehr kulant, und wir den Strom, bzw. Wasser, direkt vor Ort ablesen, aufschreiben und abrechnen!!! 

 Dazu sind wir in diesem Jahr ich schätze mal das 35x bei ihm, und auch wir haben schon Schäden verursacht, allerdings bis auf einmal, nur Bagatellen sprich, 2 Kaffeetassen, das wurde gesagt und 10DM mehr in die Stromabrechnung getan, einmal war es ein Blumenübertopf, da wurde versucht einen vor Ort zu besorgen, als wir dann in einer kleinen Butik fündig wurden, wusste die junge Dame z.B. genau in welchem Haus wir waren und fragte: Was wollen sie denn damit??? Ist halt jemand an die Fensterbank gestossen und er ist runtergefallen!!! Ihr Kommentar war, das sie sowas noch nicht erlebt hatte, das jemand einen Schaden selbst ersetzt!!! Die Moral von der Geschichte: Den Übertopf gab es *umsonst*!!! Da haben wir halt noch einen schönen LL-Wandteller für ich glaub 25DM mitgenommen!!! Ich gehe mal davon aus, das so etwas auch zu unserem Vermieter vorgedrungen ist!!! Dann mal kein kleiner Schaden! Da wir immer selbst geslippt haben, ist es einem Kumpel halt passiert, das er die Schraube vom Motor an einen Stein gesetzt hat. Alles erzählt, eine neue wurde montiert, aber bezahlen mussten wir nichts!!! 

 So macht halt jeder seine Erfahrungen und ich muss sagen es waren durchweg positive und ich hoffe, das bleibt auch so!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## de Lumb (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



STRULIK schrieb:


> Wir waren auch im September in Spodsbjerg. Obwohl wir zu viert zwei Stunden lang das Haus aufgeräumt und geputzt haben, kamm zwei Wochen später ne Rechnung über 70 Euro#c.
> Laut Kontrollprotokoll war kaum was in Ordnung#d. Zum Glück haben wir mehre Bilder gemacht und ein Beweisvideo gedreht:vik:.
> Wird auch viel in Foren drüber geschrieben, das es so ne Masche sein soll#t.



Genau so ist es uns zu viert dieses Jahr Anfang September ergangen. Leider hat man aus gutem Glauben keine Fotos bei der Ankunft gemacht. Als wir es verlassen haben war es sauberer als bei der Ankunft. Trotzdem kam die Rechnung über die Endreinigung, die nach einigem hin und her gezahlt werden musste. In über zwanzig Jahren ist uns sowas nicht passiert. Das Fazit daraus: der große Anbieter wird bei uns gemieden. Unser Eindruck ist auch, daß seine Ferienhäuser in den letzten Jahren einen ungepflegteren Eindruck hinterlassen.
Gruß de Lumb


----------



## Multe (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Opticus schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich Allen empfehlen nach der Ankunft im Ferienhaus viele Fotos zu machen !!!
> Ein großer dänischer Ferienhausvermieter hat  für einen angeblich von uns verursachten Schaden eine Rechnung geschickt.
> Kurz nach unserer Ankunft haben wir zufällig einen Teil des Tisches fotografiert, auf dem dieser Schaden bereits zu sehen ist.
> Diese Hütte nehme ich bestimmt nicht wieder !
> ...




auch viele Holländer haben riesige Probleme mit dem Anbieter. Das ist aber leider in jedem Jahr so. Vielleicht sollten sich einmal einige "Geschädigte" zusammenschließen - aber *nur per PN*. Da wird sich nämlich rausstellen, das sie oft den gleichen "Schaden" bei mehreren Mietern in Rechnung stellen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Fotos bei der Ankunft nützen reichlich wenig, da bei den Anbietern in den AGB steht, dass Schäden sofort gemeldet werden müssen! Deshalb kontrolliere ich immer vor Bezug das Haus auf Schäden und Sauberkeit. Meistens rufe ich die Agentur nach der Ankunft an und bemängle die Sauberkeit. Die bieten dann eine Nachreinigung an, die ich aber ablehne- dadurch hatte ich eigentlich noch nie Probleme. Z.B. sind die Fenster bei Ankunft eigentlich nie sauber, ähnlich sieht es mit dem Backofen aus. Wir hatten in diesem Jahr erst am zweiten Tag festgestellt, dass die Terrassentür kaputt war (waren am ersten Tag nicht auf der Terrasse, weil angeln...). So konnten wir das erst am Montag melden- war aber kein Problem. Dann hatten wir im Nachbarhaus eine Party von jungen Dänen- am nächsten Morgen war ein frisch gepflanzter Baum in unserem Garten abgeknickt. Das haben wir gemeldet und gab auch keine Probleme. Eigentlich hatte ich in meinen vielen Jahren Dänemark noch nie wirkliche Probleme...


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Auch wir hatten von einigen Jahren mal ein Problem und wurden zur Kasse gebeten. Sowohl was einen vermeintlichen Schaden als auch die Endreinigung anging. Es war ausgerechnet das einzige Jahr in den letzten 20 wo ich nicht bei meiner Gruppe war. Es hatte einen ganz doofen Geschmack und wir haben drei Jahre lang den Anbieter gewechselt. Nun aber wieder zurück und ich zahle diese blöde Endreinigung. 70 Euro durch 6 Mann macht den Urlaub nicht kaputt und man hat diesbezüglich ruhe. Auch wenn die Buden bei Anreise auch nicht immer 100%ig sauber sind.


----------



## Carptigers (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Mal etwas interessantes 

http://www.abendblatt.de/region/article206320569/EU-schuetzt-den-Dorsch-mit-neuer-Fangquote.html


----------



## otto57 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Mal etwas interessantes
> 
> http://www.abendblatt.de/region/article206320569/EU-schuetzt-den-Dorsch-mit-neuer-Fangquote.html


Moin 
Hui da kommt aber Werbung 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Leute
Einfach mal Roß und Reiter bei den Nachforderungen nennen. Da weiß man(n) dann auch wo er vorsichtig oder garnicht mehr buchen soll.Buche seit 10 J.  bei  Novasol.Dort ist der Service und dieSauberkeit nach meiner Sichtweise und Empfindung um 60% schlechter geworden 
Hallo Mario

Danke der Nachfrage.
Gesundheit:  2 bis4  . Schade wir verpassen uns wohl um 8Tage bei meiner 5ten  Tour 2 davon Fischmäßig super 2 eher Unterdurchchnittlich .Will mir ein Boot ansehen 8;90m lang Kabine 110PS Diesel Volvo Innenborder 8Jahre mit 1Jahr volle Garantie  auf Motor ,Getriebe, Elektrik und Anbaugeräten.Mal sehen ob es Paßt
Hin und wieder lese ich noch im Forum   ,Bilder von den Turen kann ich"" DIR"" gerne zukommen lassen  sind enorm. Ich möchte hier nicht wieder eine Debatte auslösen über gefangene Mengen etc.Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Stulle (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

viel erfolg #6 und immer dran denken gesund sein und nicht zum angeln kommen ist auch nicht viel besser :q


----------



## Vareler Holger (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Nur Meeresangler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Einfach mal Roß und Reiter bei den Nachforderungen nennen. Da weiß man(n) dann auch wo er vorsichtig oder garnicht mehr buchen soll.Buche seit 10 J.  bei  Novasol.Dort ist der Service und dieSauberkeit nach meiner Sichtweise und Empfindung um 60% schlechter geworden
> Hallo Mario
> 
> ...



Das kann ich auch bestätigen die Häuser sind in einen immer schlechteren Zustand. Aber bisher sind seitens Novasol nie Beschwerden gekommen. Wir waren bis 19.9. in Spodsbjerg haben bis heute noch keine Strom und Wasserrechnung bekommen. Dauert das immer so lange. Die nahmen dieses Jahr keine Kaution mehr man sollte die Rechnung zugeschickt bekommen. Aber das das so lange dauert. Hoffentlich kein schlechtes Zeichen. 
Gruß Holger


----------



## dorsch*thomas (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Vareler Holger schrieb:


> Das kann ich auch bestätigen die Häuser sind in einen immer schlechteren Zustand. Aber bisher sind seitens Novasol nie Beschwerden gekommen. Wir waren bis 19.9. in Spodsbjerg haben bis heute noch keine Strom und Wasserrechnung bekommen. Dauert das immer so lange. Die nahmen dieses Jahr keine Kaution mehr man sollte die Rechnung zugeschickt bekommen. Aber das das so lange dauert. Hoffentlich kein schlechtes Zeichen.
> Gruß Holger



Hallo Holger, das Novasol seit diesem Jahr keine Kaution verlangt ist korrekt. Ich hatte mich auch gewundert, aber auf Nachfrage  meinten sie nur , das es weniger Schriftverkehr dadurch gäbe. Das es mit der Rechnung so lange dauert ist schon komisch, hat bei uns 2,5 Wochen gedauert bis die Rechnungsmail da war. Ich würde mal in Rudkobing anrufen. Gruß Thomas


----------



## otto57 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



dorsch*thomas schrieb:


> Hallo Holger, das Novasol seit diesem Jahr keine Kaution verlangt ist korrekt. Ich hatte mich auch gewundert, aber auf Nachfrage  meinten sie nur , das es weniger Schriftverkehr dadurch gäbe. Das es mit der Rechnung so lange dauert ist schon komisch, hat bei uns 2,5 Wochen gedauert bis die Rechnungsmail da war. Ich würde mal in Rudkobing anrufen. Gruß Thomas


Moin ev liegt die im Spam ?


Schau da mal , an sonsten frag dochmal per email nach




Gesendet von meinem SM-T805 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SFVNOR (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



otto57 schrieb:


> Moin ev liegt die im Spam ?
> 
> 
> Schau da mal , an sonsten frag dochmal per email nach
> ...



Moinsens,

 Meine Rechnung vom Sep/Okt2015 ist auch im Spam Folder gelandet.
 Gruß,
 Stefan


----------



## ado (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir waren im selben Zeitraum oben wie du, Holger, und haben die Rechnung zwei Monate später erhalten. 
Über die Sauberkeit unserer Unterkunft und auch den Umgang bei Beschädigungen können wir auch nichts negatives sagen. 
Haben vor zwei Jahren mal die Pfannen moniert, weil der komplette Teflon Belag kaputt war. Am Tag später hatten wir zwei neue Pfannen bekommen .... 
Also bisher alles top!


----------



## de Lumb (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Vareler Holger schrieb:


> Das kann ich auch bestätigen die Häuser sind in einen immer schlechteren Zustand. Aber bisher sind seitens Novasol nie Beschwerden gekommen. Wir waren bis 19.9. in Spodsbjerg haben bis heute noch keine Strom und Wasserrechnung bekommen. Dauert das immer so lange. Die nahmen dieses Jahr keine Kaution mehr man sollte die Rechnung zugeschickt bekommen. Aber das das so lange dauert. Hoffentlich kein schlechtes Zeichen.
> Gruß Holger


Dem stimme ich ganz zu. Doch erst einmal zu Hause angekommen schicken die von Novasol eine Art unverbindliche Meinungsumfrage in Bezug zum Haus zu. Da wird dann leider oft zu schnell und zu "gut" ausgefüllt und weggeschickt. Dann denkt man, man hat gründlich sauber gemacht, ist meistens hinterher ja sauberer wie vorher, und bekommt Bescheid über die Rechnung für die Endreinigung. Man hat ja laut Meinungsumfrage ein gutes Haus vorgefunden und dann angeblich so dreckig verlassen. Dumm gelaufen und ist uns ja selbst passiert. Ich glaube, oft ist auch die Sichtweise bei Ankunft auf das Haus ein Problem. Man denkt, ahh für uns Anglern reicht es an Sauberkeit und Gepflegtheit des Hauses. Einen Familienurlaub würde man da doch nicht so verbringen wollen. Ich habe auch das Gefühl, das Novasol die Häuser immer mehr vergammeln lassen, weil diese Häuser werden nicht nur durch Novasol angeboten. Auch stehen viele Häuser auf Langeland zum Verkauf, wobei deren Eigentümer wohl nicht mehr viel investieren wollen. Ein trauriger aber wahrer Zustand.
Gruß de Lumb


----------



## Vareler Holger (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke für die vielen Kommentare und  Antworten. Die Mail das Haus zu bewerten habe ich schon bekommen. Ich habe das  Haus aber auch nur so bewertet wie wir es vorgefunden haben. Im Spam Ordner habe ich gerade nachgesehen da war nix drin. Dann werde ich mal eine Mail schicke und nachfragen. Alle die auf LL sind ein dickes Petri.
Gruß Holger


----------



## SFVNOR (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

 Ich bin auch schon seit zig Jahren ein Kunde bei Novasol und ich kann nur bestätigen dass die Qualität der Häuser permanent abnimmt. Im Jahre 2014 bekam ich eine Gutschrift weil ein Ferienhaus von 4 auf 3 Sterne zurück gestuft wurde.
 Bei meinem letzten Besuch im Sep/Okt 2015 war im Haus der Kamin defekt, die Aussenbeleuchtung funktionierte nicht, die Stehlampe kurz vor dem Zusammenbruch, Grill nicht gereinigt, Wasserkocher im Eimer, 4 Kaffeelöffel für ein 6 Personenhaus, überall Hundehaare, etc. 
 Ich habe es am nächsten Tag reklamiert aber nur der Wasserkocher wurde ersetzt.
 2 Tage später klopfte es an der Tür und da stand der Eigentümer vor der Tür und wollte mal Wissen was los ist. Ich hatte das Gefühl dass der Besitzer froh war mal die Mängel selber zu sehen.
 Der Hammer war das der Stromzettel schon am 18.09. ausgelesen worden war aber der Zugang zum Haus am 19.09. erst um 16:00 gewährt wurde. 10 Einheiten des Stromes sollte ich übernehmen. Das habe ich natürlich abgelehnt und den Zählerstand bei der Ankunft angegeben. Das wurde dann auch in der Rechnung von Novasol berücksichtigt.
 Ich habe nun für 2016 jeweils  für Juni und September ein Haus bei dem Bootsvermieter in Spodsbjerg (ihr wisst wen ich meine) gebucht.
 Bin mal gespannt. 
 Ich brauche bestimmt keinen Luxus aber die Basis sollte dann nach der Kategorie schon stimmen.

 Gruß,
 Stefan


----------



## sandre (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin,

kurzes Statement noch zu unserer Woche vom 17-24.10. Bei eigentlich guten bzw. brauchbaren Angelbedingungen (Strömung, Wind) konnten wir Dorsche in brauchbaren Stückzahlen nicht finden #d. Vereinzelt kamen ein paar gute Fische ans Band, ausschliesslich in Tiefen zwischen 23-26m. Es war eine mühsame Fischerei, haben verschiedene Spots aus den beiden Vorjahren befischt, flach, auch mal tiefer, Kelp, Steine etc., nix oder so gut wie nix. Nur eben vereinzelt in besagter Tiefe in einem begrenztem Gebiet. Ob das Wasser (12-13°C) noch zu warm war (letztes Jahr doch eigentlich ähnlich um diese Zeit), wir wissen es nicht und so wenig Dorsch ist schon erstaunlich #c. Alternativ auf Platte lief dafür gut. Ist aber für uns eher so ein Notnagel wenn es anderweitig halt bescheiden läuft. Welche Ursachen es dafür gibt, da kann man nur spekulieren. Wir sind jedenfalls schon am Donnerstag wieder gefahren. Nächstes Jahr dann ein motivierter restart |supergri. 

Gruß Ron


----------



## MS aus G (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Schade Ron, das es nicht geklappt hat!!! Ich war am WE ja mit Boardie-Dorscheln auf Als, auch uns erging es nicht besser!!! Ich hoffe mal die Windvorhersage bleibt so, wie im Moment, dann werden wir ab Sonntag versuchen die Dorsche zu finden!!!

 Ist ab Samstag noch jemand vor Ort bzw. in Bagenkop am Start? Ich bin 2 Wochen da. Sollte also möglich sein die Dorsche zu finden!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## sandre (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Mario,

dir viel Glück in Bagenkop beim  Finden der Leos #6, dat wird  schon.

Gruß Ron


----------



## Orca99 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin, bin ab Samstag ab Bagenkop auf Fangfahrt !
Kein Fisch ?  papperlapapp, da geht immer was !

gruß und bis Samstag


----------



## otto57 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Orca99 schrieb:


> Moin Moin, bin ab Samstag ab Bagenkop auf Fangfahrt !
> Kein Fisch ?  papperlapapp, da geht immer was !
> 
> gruß und bis Samstag


Oh freuen uns auf Fotos [emoji15]


----------



## MS aus G (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Orca,

 dann sieht man sich bestimmt mal im Hafen!!! Fahren einen blauen Astra mit KS Kennzeichen oder einen älteren 5er BMW auch mit KS.

 Wenn das Wetter passt, sehe ich das auch erstmal entspannt mit den Dorschen!!! Angelt Ihr eher tiefer oder eher flach? Wir sind von der flachen Fraktion. So von 3-max10m.

 Ich wünsche Dir/Euch eine gute, staufreie Anreise und natürlich ein dickes Petri!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Orca99 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hai Mario,
fahre den schwarzen  Chevy Pick Up,angel im tieferen, andere seite der Fahrrinne und noch weiter rüber wo die Angelkutter sich immer rumtreiben.
Was tüddelt ihr an die Angel?
Ich nehme 6/o bis 12/0  Jigköpfe,  6er Shaker, Fin S Fish 7er,
8er big Getringer usw. überwiegend rot. rot/ schwarz.
Orange... schwarz, Orange belly,Atomic ice, Chica orange usw. gibt es bei camo tackle,super Laden.
Laß uns im Hafen mal schnacken,Euch auch nur das Beste
gruß


----------



## steff68 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen,
wir sind auch ab Sa. in Bagenkop bzw. in Gulstav am Start. Wir haben es eher auf Platte abgesehen. Fahren silbernen Golf mit GI Kennzeichen.
Bis denne.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## MS aus G (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Steffen,

 ich wünsche Euch für die "Plattenjagd" alles Gute!!! Auf Als letztes WE waren die Platten auf jeden Fall in Beislaune!!! Wir haben allerdings, tagsüber, vom Boot aus gefischt. 

 Eine gute Anreise und viel Glück!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## captain73 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Mario,

wir wünschen Euch viel Spass, gutes Wetter und vor allem krumme Ruten#6

Viele Grüße von der Truppe über dem Berg#h

Sehen uns spätestens im Januar beim Buffet in Gsw.

VG Marco


----------



## MS aus G (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke Captain,

 das Wetter soll passen, da werden wir schon ein paar Leo´s auf die Schuppen legen!!! Bericht folgt leider erst in 2 Wochen!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Nordlicht112 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin moin,

wir sind zurück von einer knappen Woche LL / Spodsbjerg vom 24.10.-30.10.2015. 

Am ersten Tag relativ starker Südwind mit 4-5 Bft.; Dorsch bis auf wenige kleine Fische kaum gefangen (wir nehmen nur > 50cm mit). Beim Driften über die Sandbank Höhe Lökkeby konnten binnen 2 Stunden 12 große und weitere kleine Hornhechte auf Heringsfetzen verhaftet werden. Die Fische waren wie im Frühsommer allesamt voll mit Rogen und Milch. 
Absolut ungewöhnlich zu dieser Jahreszeit. 

An den nächsten Tagen war teils starke Drift vorhanden; das Suchen der Dorsche blieb bei uns relativ erfolglos. Auch mehrere andere Boote blieben in Sachen Dorsch Schneider bzw. konnten nur wenige kleine Dorsche ergattern. 

Plattfisch stand tief um 9 - 11m; im vergangenen Jahr zur selben Zeit konnten wir die Platten bei Tiefen um die 6-7m verhaften. 

Allen, die jetzt oben sind, ein dickes Petri Heil. Die Windprognose ist ja super.


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (2. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Noch schlappe 9Tage bis zum Boot testen..wenn das Wetter mitspielt zwei Wochen die Seele baumeln lassen.Mal sehen was der Nov. hergiebt.


----------



## SFVNOR (2. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Was für ein trauriger Anblick wenn man die leeren Stege über die Webcam in Spodsbjerg sieht :cund jetzt noch Ententeichwetter.
 Egal, 2016 geht es wieder 2 x nach LL :vik:

 Hat der Hafen in Bakenkop eigentlich auch eine Webcam ?

 Gruß und ein dickes Petri für Alle die noch auf LL sind oder fahren,

 Stefan


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (2. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

und endlich kehrt Ruhe ein|rolleyes
Auf ein neues...in 2016
Kommt alle gut über den Winter!

Gruß
tom


----------



## Stulle (2. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Glückwunsch an alle die jetzt oben sind


----------



## Trophy2002 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Samstag oder Sonntag, waren von IBI noch paar Bilder in FB von schönen Fängen.


----------



## tosa76 (2. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo zusammen,
wir waren vom 17. -24. Oktober in Spodsbjerg. War ne super schöne Woche, wenngleich die Angelbedingungen nicht einfach waren. Dorsch lief nur mäßig, dafür lief Platte und Hornhecht ganz gut. Beide Fischarten können sich in der Hobbyküche sehen lassen und stehen dem Dorsch meiner Meinung nach in Nichts nach. :m
Auf Platte liefen bei uns übrigens Vorfächer mit Perlmutperlen am besten.

Nördlich vom Hafen haben wir schöne Schollen, Klieschen und Flundern in 7-15 Metern Tiefe gefangen. Spaßeshalber hatten wir nachts auf der Wiese vor unserem Haus Tauwürmer gesammelt und am nächsten Tag auf Platte ausprobiert. Vom treibenden Boot hat es wunderbar geklappt. Seeringler haben nur minimal besser gefangen... |bigeyes

Der Wind und starke Drift hatte aber auch etwas Gutes. weniger Stunden auf dem Boot ermöglichte uns mehr Zeit fürs Angeln von Land aus. Somit hätten wir einige Male in Ristinge und Stengade erfolgreich den Mefos nachgestellt. Insgesamt gingen uns 9 schöne Mefos an den Haken. Beste Zeit war eine Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang. Top Köder waren meerforellenblinker Sandaaldekor und rot-schware Mefoblinker. 6 Forellen haben auf ne Scharze Springerfliege, welche oberhalb des Blinkers montiert war, gebissen. Ist echt der Oberhammer, wie die Mefos 
reinknallen!!!

Auch ohne den großen Dorschfang war es eine traumhaft schöne Woche in Langeland.

Beste Grüße aus Süddeutschland
Torsten

PS. Ein paar Bilder folgen ebenfalls noch.


----------



## Ostseeteufel (2. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo,
wir waren vom 17.-31.Oktober in Spodsbjerg. Wie schon von vielen geschrieben war es nicht einfach den Dorsch zu finden. Das Wetter war durchwachsen aber es konnten einige Ausfahrten gemacht werden. Scholle lief wirklich gut wenn gleich sie auch voller Rogen waren.

Es waren 2 schöne Wochen wenn auch nicht so erfolgreich wie gedacht!
Also versuchen wir es im Mai 2016 wieder.

PS.
Da wir den Kiosk im Hafen doch ein wenig vermisst haben, sind wir mal den Tipp vom Kutterfisk
gefolgt. Fischfrikadellen und frittierte Schollenfilet haben für mich*„Prädikat Empfehlenswert“ *verdient.
_Die sollte man probiert haben!!!_

Gruß Lars


----------



## Carptigers (6. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Jemand zufällig von euch morgen in Magdeburg?


----------



## Matze 74 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin,
ich bin Sonntag mit nem Kumpel da #6.....

Gruß Matze |wavey:


----------



## Trophy2002 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

blöde Frage was war den in Magdeburg los?


----------



## climber (9. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Trophy2002 schrieb:


> blöde Frage was war den in Magdeburg los?



Meeresangeltage. :vik:

Gruß climber


----------



## Stulle (10. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



climber schrieb:


> Meeresangeltage. :vik:
> 
> Gruß climber


Und keine Fotos ? Oder gab's nichts neues dieses jahr?


----------



## climber (10. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> Und keine Fotos ? Oder gab's nichts neues dieses jahr?



Leider nein, bin schon wieder beruflich in Berlin. 

Was Neues, ich denke nicht. 
GuFi,s  und Tackle ohne Ende. 
Habe mich ein wenig mit dem Thema "StructureScan" beschäftigt und werde mir im nächsten Jahr noch einen Geber dafür installieren. 

Gruß climber


----------



## Trophy2002 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ach du Sch..........
Da bin ich aus Bayern vom 06.11.- 08.11. in Magdeburg, Samstag im Fußballstadion.
Sonntag Früh langweile ich mich, weil meine bessere Hälfte arbeiten muss und dann lese ich das in MD die Meeresangeltage waren. Dann erzählt noch meine Freundin, du ich hab mich im Restaurant mit dem Deutschen Meister und die Dritte eine Frau übers Meeresangeln unterhalten.
Das braucht lange bis ich mich von diesem Schock wieder erholt habe.
Prost.


----------



## climber (10. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Trophy2002 schrieb:


> Ach du Sch..........
> Da bin ich aus Bayern vom 06.11.- 08.11. in Magdeburg, Samstag im Fußballstadion.
> Sonntag Früh langweile ich mich, weil meine bessere Hälfte arbeiten muss und dann lese ich das in MD die Meeresangeltage waren. Dann erzählt noch meine Freundin, du ich hab mich im Restaurant mit dem Deutschen Meister und die Dritte eine Frau übers Meeresangeln unterhalten.
> Das braucht lange bis ich mich von diesem Schock wieder erholt habe.
> Prost.



Ist wohl mal richtig dumm gelaufen. #q


----------



## Schmidtler (11. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin,
Unsere Gruppe von 6-8 Mann fährt nächstes Jahr nach langeland, genauer gesagt nach spodsbjerg. Geplant ist vom 16.-23. April. 
War schonmal jemand zu.ungefähr dieser Zeit da und weiß wie die AngelVerhältnisse ungefähr sind. Es ist das erste mal das wir dort hinfahren. Ich meine so vom drift/Strömung ob da ein 100 Gramm pilker noch zu gebrauchen ist oder ob man etwas schwereres Gerät braucht. 

Mfg Jens 

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Schmidler

Wir (5 Hamburger) sind jedes Jahr zur gleichen Zeit auf der Insel in Spodsbjerg auch nächstes Jahr vom 16.4-23.4.
Es ist jeden Tag anders im Belt....also schwierig jetzt schon eine Aussage zu treffen.
Bei einem Bier im Hafen vor Ort Erfahrungen austauschen ist doch eh schöner...|wavey:

Gruß
Dorschjäger


----------



## Schmidtler (12. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir kommen auch alle aus Hamburg, genauer vier und marschlande, vielleicht sehen wir uns dann ja nächstes Jahr. 

Gesendet von meinem LT22i mit Tapatalk


----------



## 30mike (12. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Jo der Junge aus Curslack ist auch zu dem Zeitpunkt oben.
 Wir schnacken im Hafen, ist das beste.

 Gruß
 Sascha


----------



## MS aus G (14. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Dieses Jahr ist mein Bericht schnell erzählt!!!

 Wir waren vom 31.10.-13.11. auf LL in Bagenkop.

 Nach staufreier guter Anreise, na gut sind viele Baustellen auf der A7, haben wir unser Haus und das Boot übernommen, wie immer alles Top und unkompliziert. Autos ausgeladen und das Tackle schon mal bereit gemacht, die Windvorhersagen waren ja sehr gut.

 Am Sonntag dann zum Leuchtturm Keldsnor, da ging es letztes Jahr sehr gut im flachen Wasser. Was soll ich sagen, nichts bis ein ein paar kleine. Das konnte doch nicht sein!?! Doch sollte es und zwar die ganze Woche!!! Da die Drift/Strömung nicht sehr stark war, haben wir noch mit Wobblern geschleppt und endlich, der Hafen war schon in Sicht, konnten wir noch 2 schöne Dorsche fangen. Das war ja mal ein toller "Fehlstart", bei besten Bedingungen!!! Auch im Hafen war die Ernüchterung groß, es waren noch viele Boote unterwegs, auch in tieferem Wasser, aber das Ergebnis war das gleiche, sehr wenig Dorsche wurden gefangen!!!

 Am Montag, wieder bei top Bedingungen, ging es an unsere "alte" Ecke, nördlich von Bukkemose. Dort haben wir bis vor ein paar Jahren noch geslippt und auch sehr gut gefangen. Aber auch hier war es fast "Dorschleer" nach einem guten Start von 2 Dorschen von 69+72cm. war aber auch hier nichts mehr zu machen. Auch eine längere Schlepptour blieb erfolglos. Jetzt wurde uns so langsam klar, das jeder Dorsch hart "erarbeitet" werden wollte.

 Am Dienstag haben wir mal "Fremdgefischt" und sind bis nach Aero gefahren. Hier konnten wir an der Süd-West-Spitze 7 Dorsche alle zwischen 60-70cm. fangen, das war schonmal eine Steigerung.

 Am Mittwoch sind wir etwas nördlicher vom Leuchtturm gefahren, auf Höhe einer Relaisstation oder so etwas ähnliches. Hier konnten wir uns 6 Dorsche "erkämpfen" und unser, ansonsten Nichtangler, konnte einen Steinbutt von 1,9kg fangen. 

 Am Donnerstag wieder zur Relaisstation und wieder 7 Dorsche "erkämpft". Damit ist eigentlich auch schon alles gesagt. Es war sehr schwierig Dorsche zu finden, gefunden haben wir sie eigentlich auch nicht, sondern es waren alles Einzelfische, die bei Driften von ca. 45min mal am Haken hingen. Auch konnte nicht gesagt werden in der oder der Tiefe stehen Dorsche, da manche bei 7m gefangen wurden, andere wieder bei 13m, also alles sehr verstreut!!! Die geschleppten Dorsche fingen wir alle bei 5-6m, aber auch da brachten Driften nicht viel.

 Am Freitag war dann Regen angesagt. Da 2 Leuts am nächsten Tag fahren wollten, haben wir auf eine Ausfahrt verzichtet, da die Klamotten sonst nicht trocken geworden wären.

 Die 2. Woche ist schnell erzählt! Wind, Wind und noch mehr Wind! Wir konnten lediglich 2 Tage mal rausfahren, wobei es uns bei der 2. Ausfahrt ganz schön durchgeschaukelt hat und es sehr grenzwertig war. Das positive an der 2. Woche war, das ich meine erste Mefo fangen konnte, die mit ca. 25cm zwar sehr klein war, aber immerhin. Mein Bruder konnte auch seine erste Mefo fangen, die bei 50cm. aber leider "gefärbt" war und wir sie wieder in ihr Element entlassen haben.

 Bei den Ködern hat sich eigentlich nichts neues getan. Unser Favorit war ganz klar das "Möhrchen". Am Donnerstag der ersten Woche haben wir z.B. alle 7 Dorsche darauf gefangen, obwohl wir auch viele andere Köder probiert haben. Der Nachteil ist natürlich, das das "Möhrchen" nicht sehr viel aushält, und man schon einen kleinen "Vorrat" der nicht ganz günstigen Köder dabeihaben sollte. Bei den Mefos waren es Silber/Blaue Blinker. Ich einen Hansen Flash in 16gr., mein Bruder einen Moere Silda.

 Die 2 Wochen waren natürlich wieder viel zu schnell vorbei, jetzt laufen die Planungen für nächstes Jahr wieder an.

 Allen die im November oder später noch hochfahren ein dickes Petri und hoffentlich besseres Wetter, als wir es in der 2. Woche hatten!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Mario,

schöner Bericht und Petri zu den Fischen. 
( auch wenn ich unserem Hofkoch natürlich noch den einen oder anderen Bonusfisch gegönnt hätte )

Aber ohne unseren Motivations-KaLeu....... #c

Schön, daß Ihr wohlbehalten wieder zu Hause seid.
Neuer Trip, neues Glück #6


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Mario, schön das ihr wieder heil zu hause angekommen seid. #hWas die "Fänge" angeht, da brauchtest du dich ja auf LL nicht alzu gross umstellen..... echt schade. Irgendwie ist da der Wurm drin......... #c


----------



## sandre (16. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hi Mario,

na da ging es euch ja genauso wie uns Mitte/Ende Oktober, vereinzelt immer mal wieder paar schöne Dorsche, war wie gesagt genauso schwierig. Ich rätsel ja auch schon warum, klare Antworten gibt es nicht. Vermuten kann man klimatische Bedingungen, Strömungen, Wassertemperatur, Befischungsdruck (neben uns Anglern hab ich in den letzten Jahren ehrlich gesagt noch nie so viele Netze gesehen).
Aber dickes Petri zum fetten Steinbutt #6.
Nächstes Jahr werden die Karten dann neu gemischt und wir alle freuen uns drauf :q.

Gruß Ron


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Läuft bei uns ähnlich diesen Herbst. Ich meine das Wasser ist für Mitte November noch viel zu warm. Fast täglich viel Wind/Sturm mit wechselnden Richtungen machen es evtl auch schwieriger.Ich denke lass das Wasser mal runter gehen auf 7-8 Grad und es wird deutlich besser im flachen Wasser
Lg


----------



## Roger Rabbit (16. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das hört sich ja alles nicht so gut an. Hoffentlich sind die Dorsche nicht alle wegen Sauerstoffknappheit im Herbst gestorben oder weitergezogen. Bei einer Messstation vor Kiel war nämlich der Sauerstoffgehalt Mitte Oktober unter 1mg gesunken. Fürchte schon um meinen Sommerurlaub 2016.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Nein ! Zb. Kieler Förder, auf der Blauort wird sehr gut gefangen. Jedes Jahr Ende Sommer Anfang Herbst sinkt der Sauerstoffgehalt und wird wieder besser ab Anfang Mitte November. Letztes WE waren hier 17 Grad Lufttemp. Das ist nicht normal, ähnlich verhält sich das mit dem Wasser.


----------



## MS aus G (16. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke Ron!!!

 Ich glaube, das es mehr mit der Wassertemperatur zu tun hatte!!!

 In der ersten Woche hatten wir teilweise unter 12 Grad, bei den letzten Ausfahrten stieg das Wasser auf über 14 Grad an!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## sandre (17. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Jap, vermute ich auch. Hab allerdings keine Vergleichswerte vom letztem Jahr. Mir kam es auch so vor, daß die Fische diese Jahr Mitte/Ende Oktober noch recht tief standen. Vielleicht hat sich der jährliche Übergangsprozeß (im Frühjahr und Herbst) dieses Jahr einfach verschoben. Sauerstoffmangel kann man sicher diskutieren, im großen Belt mit seinen ständigen Strömungen kann ich es mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.

Gruß Ron


----------



## werderhb1 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Mal ne dumme Frage: Kann man Ende April schon auf Platte gehen (egal ob auf Langeland, Als oder so) ? Möchte gern Angeln aber keine Rieeesen Bootsfahrten unternehmen ........... Bin für jeden Tip dankbar !! Schon mal Danke + Petri


----------



## Stulle (18. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



werderhb1 schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage: Kann man Ende April schon auf Platte gehen (egal ob auf Langeland, Als oder so) ? Möchte gern Angeln aber keine Rieeesen Bootsfahrten unternehmen ........... Bin für jeden Tip dankbar !! Schon mal Danke + Petri


Kannst du ganz herforragend nur sind die gerade abgemagert vom leichen und haben so gut wie kein Fleisch


----------



## werderhb1 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

So in etwa hatte ich das auch in Erinnerung. Ich bekomme das jedoch Terminlich leider nicht anderes auf die Reihe. Für große Bootstouren auf Dorsch und so bin ich inzwischen leider etwas zu klapprig geworden ...... Schaun wir mal was ich da mache. Vielen Dank für Deine Meinung.


----------



## Stulle (18. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ist Blinkern nichts für dich?


----------



## exstralsunder (20. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Stulle schrieb:


> sind die gerade abgemagert vom leichen und haben so gut wie kein Fleisch




 An den Leichen ist aber auch nichts dran.|rolleyes

 Unabhängig davon: weiß auch nicht was das jedes Jahr mit der Maischolle soll. Da kann man Zeitung durch lesen. Wabbeliges Fleisch, kein Geschmack.

 April / Mai ist aber eine gute Zeit für Meerforelle, Hering bzw. Hornhecht.


----------



## werderhb1 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke für eure Meinungen. Meerforelle ist nicht so mein Ding - wie gesagt bin ich nicht mehr so gut zu Fuß - muß ich mir vielleicht was anderes einfallen lassen ......... Nochmals, Danke !


----------



## Stulle (20. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Evtl lassen sich Kutter Touren machen


----------



## exstralsunder (20. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ein Kutter fährt von Spodsbjerg aus los. Ob der das auch im April/Mai macht: #c
 Ansonsten liegen in Bagenkop Boote von Haus&Boot, sowie Torben Hansen.
 In Spodsbjerg von IBI.
 Ne halbe Stunde getuckert und schon biste am Fisch.
 Ansonsten ist Gulstav auch eine schöne Brandungsecke.
 Der Parkplatz ist ca. 50 Meter weg vom Wasser.
 Im Hafen von Bagenkop kann man auch sehr schön von der rechten Mole auf Dorsch angeln. Und wenn's ganz kurz sein soll: Forellenteich bei Spodsbjerg und der andere bei Österskov.


----------



## wulliw (20. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hallo an alle.#h#h#h

wer von euch ist denn 2016 in juni auf langeland?
ich bin vom 11. bis 25. juni auf langeland. genauer gesagt botofte strand. 
wir haben dort ein haus fast direkt am strand gebucht. da ich zum ersten mal auf langeland bin, bin noch etwas unwissend was die  angelei dort angeht.

ich wollte eigentlich auf  alles angeln. vom boot  aus und auch vom strand.

auf platte , dorsch und mefo .


daher wäre ich für tips und hinweise sehr dankbar. 

gruß aus hannover.
wulli#h


----------



## Multe (20. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

ab *Januar 2016* kontrollieren die Dänen wieder verstärkt an der Grenze und  *alle* KFZ - Kennzeichen werden bei der Einreise gescannt.
Auch wird es mehr neugierige Blicke auf auffälliges Gepäck oder sonstige Ladung geben.


----------



## werderhb1 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Evtl. bekomme ich doch noch einen anderen Termin hin - vielleicht muss aber auch doch wieder Norge sein ................. Vielleicht frage ich aucch nochmal was anderes (dummes). Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen !


----------



## Ines (21. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



> ab *Januar 2016* kontrollieren die Dänen wieder verstärkt an der Grenze und  *alle* KFZ - Kennzeichen werden bei der Einreise gescannt.
> Auch wird es mehr neugierige Blicke auf auffälliges Gepäck oder sonstige Ladung geben.



Was darf man denn nicht ein- bzw. ausführen?


----------



## Multe (21. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Ines, um die Angler mit ihrem Gerät oder Fang geht es bei der Kontrolle nicht.


----------



## merlo (22. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Ines schrieb:


> Was darf man denn nicht ein- bzw. ausführen?



......Luft - Bodenraketen, Panzerfäuste, Handgranaten, Morgensterne und so weiter und so fort.....#q


----------



## roofvisser (22. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Viel wasser im Spodsbjerg hafen...


----------



## dorsch*thomas (22. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Kees, das ist nicht zu viel Wasser, das ist die jährliche Reinigung des Bootsteges. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Multe (22. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

hej Kees, die haben doch gestern wieder neue Dorsche für das nächste Jahr ausgesetzt.      :a#::a#::a#:


----------



## SFVNOR (22. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



merlo schrieb:


> ......Luft - Bodenraketen, Panzerfäuste, Handgranaten, Morgensterne und so weiter und so fort.....#q



Ich glaube dass auch Drogen und Illegale nicht gestattet sind |supergri

 Den Rest einfach mal googeln wie die Einreisebestimmungen für DK sind.


----------



## Ayu (22. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Als wir dieses Jahr hochgefahren sind wurden wir auch angehalten und kontrolliert ob wir Immigranten schmuckeln!


----------



## Stulle (22. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

war schweinefleisch nicht auch verboten #c


----------



## SFVNOR (22. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin Moin,

 Ab und an gibt es auch neue Regelungen für die Einreise nach DK.
 Einfach mal den folgenden Link öffnen. Da steht eigentlich Alles drin was man Wissen sollte um keine Probleme zu bekommen falls man kontrolliert wird. Sie Dänen sind da nicht zimperlich falls man sich nicht an die Regeln hält.

http://www.visitdenmark.de/de/a-z/6240

 Gruß,
 Stefan


----------



## Multe (22. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



merlo schrieb:


> ......Luft - Bodenraketen, Panzerfäuste, Handgranaten, Morgensterne und so weiter und so fort.....#q



UPPS, ich dachte immer die Dorsche über einen Meter Länge müssten im Wasser erschosen werden. Darf ich da jetzt nichts mehr mitbringen ????.


----------



## Greenhorn (22. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Multe schrieb:


> hej Kees, die haben doch gestern wieder neue Dorsche für das nächste Jahr ausgesetzt.      :a#::a#::a#:



Moin Walter,

das macht durchaus Sinn, so wie es dieses Jahr überwiegend lief... 

VG

Greenhorn


----------



## Multe (23. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Moin Walter,
> 
> das macht durchaus Sinn, so wie es dieses Jahr überwiegend lief...
> 
> ...



hej Jan, wenn du mal wieder bei mir vorbei kommst reden wir darüber warum ...........#c
Gruß Walter


----------



## Multe (25. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

erneuter Salzwassereinbruch in der Ostsee.....
https://idw-online.de/de/news642205


----------



## Nick*Rivers (25. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Das hört man gerne. Freue mich schon auf den *Beifang* im nächsten Jahr. Wie wärs mit ein paar Heilbutts beim Platteangeln oder Steinbeißern beim Pilken|rolleyes
Bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss, dass sich die Hechte usw. irgendwann wieder in die Flüsse zurückziehen, da der Salzgehalt zu hoch wird?


----------



## Vareler Holger (30. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo alle zusammen,so wie es aussieht kommt hier langsam Ruhe rein. Ich denke mal das jetzt zur Zeit keiner mehr auf LL. ist. Bei dem Wetter ja auch nicht so doll. In diesem Jahr konnte ich wieder einiges lernen hier, immer Interessant hier im Forum.  Ich hoffe von euch nächstes Jahr wieder viel zu hören, um viele Tipps umzusetzen. Euch und euren Familien eine schöne Adventszeit.  |wavey:
Lg. Holger


----------



## Carptigers (30. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Danke Holger,
gleichfalls. Naechstes Jahr ist leider nur eine Woche LL möglich.
Die letzte Urlaube haben aber gezeigt, dass bei 3 Wochen am Stück, jede Woche anders ist.


----------



## Stulle (30. November 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich hab noch eine Woche vor mir  aber nur vom Strand


----------



## Opticus (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo liebe Boardies,
 noch mal kurz zum Thema Endabrechnung Ferienhaus.
 Nach einigen Anrufen bei NOVASOL und einer Zahlungserinnerung an mich konnte ich die Damen überzeugen ( Fotos helfen doch !!), den angeblich verursachten Schaden von 109€ nicht mehr zu berechnen.
 Entscheidend ist dabei, was Novasol in Rudkobing sagt, nicht Hamburg.

 Schönen Advent noch und vielleicht sehen wir uns Ostern auf Langeland!
 Gruß Mathias


----------



## dorsch*thomas (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Danke Holger,
> gleichfalls. Naechstes Jahr ist leider nur eine Woche LL möglich.
> Die letzte Urlaube haben aber gezeigt, dass bei 3 Wochen am Stück, jede Woche anders ist.



Hallo Florian , 1 Woche ist besser als keine und vielleicht ist es ja dann noch eine top Woche mit wenig Wind und reichlich Fisch. #6   Gruß Thomas


----------



## Vareler Holger (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Danke Holger,
> gleichfalls. Naechstes Jahr ist leider nur eine Woche LL möglich.
> Die letzte Urlaube haben aber gezeigt, dass bei 3 Wochen am Stück, jede Woche anders ist.



Ich habe leider immer nur eine Woche auf LL. Wir müssen dann immer das beste draußen machen. Aber egal ob wir gefangen haben oder nicht als erstes steht der Spaß zweitrangig der Rest. Man möchte natürlich ein paar Fische mitbringen. Freue mich schon aufs  ächten Jahr.
Gruß Holger


----------



## heinzi (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Vareler Holger schrieb:


> Ich habe leider immer nur eine Woche auf LL. Wir müssen dann immer das beste draußen machen. Aber egal ob wir gefangen haben oder nicht als erstes steht der Spaß zweitrangig der Rest. Man möchte natürlich ein paar Fische mitbringen. Freue mich schon aufs  ächten Jahr.
> Gruß Holger



Hallo Holger,
mir geht es genau so, max. 1 Woche LL ist drin. Dieses Jahr hatte ich das Glück unseren Walter ( Multe ) als Privat Guide zu haben. Damit war der Fisch gesichert. Nochmal Danke an Walter. Das Wetter war zumindest überwiegen so gut, das es kaum zum aushalten war. Sonne ohne Ende, es war mir schon zu warm auf dem Boot. Mal sehen ob ich es nächstes Jahr wieder nach LL schaffe. Mal schauen wann Walter da ist:m


----------



## Trophy2002 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ja leider ist es so nur 1 Woche LL ist viiiiiiieeeeel zu wenig. Ich muss gestehen bei einer Anreise von fast 1300km Einfach mit 2 Tonnen Trailer am Pkw, habe ich oft bei der Rückkehr etwas die Schnauze voll. Aber so nach einer Woche daheim, packt mich (uns) wieder das Fieber. so habe ich auch schon meinen Termin für Mai 2016.
Diesmal noch direkt in Spodsbjerg, sonst eher etwas ausserhalb in den Orten. 
Ich lese auch die Meldungen über die Forderungen an Novasol-Häusern. Ich habe mir schon oft gedacht, dass wir echt sauberer wegfahren ( wir putzen schon gründlich) als wir ankommen. Hatten diesbezüglich auch nie Probleme, aber man soll ja nicht schreien.
Eines war dieses Jahr seltsam, wie üblich zahlt man ja bei Hausbuchung mit Kreditkarte 2 mal Raten. Eine kleine Anfangsrate kurz nach der Buchung und eine 2. größere mit Restbetrag so 6 Wochen vor Urlaubsbeginn. 
Dieses Jahr wurden meine 2 Raten gleich nach Fälligkeit der 1. Rate abgebucht. Nach Rückfrage bei Novasol hieß es:
Dies kann passieren, wenn der Zahlungsvorgang zweimal angestossen wurde.|kopfkratz

Ok, dann müssen halt die Mitfahrer schon etwas vorher etwas vorstrecken.

Da wir ja jetzt etwas Zeit haben, hier auch mal eine Frage, wie Ihr es macht. Wir fahren mit 5 Personen. Es hat sich so ergeben, dass ich für meine Angelspezis, das Haus buche, mich um das Essen kümmere, einen Art Wochen Essensplan aufstelle und die Getränke teils besorge. Am Schluß rechne ich ab.
Ich bin kein Beamter lach, aber notiere mir was ich so an Getränke eingekauft habe, wegen den Mengen um das folgende Jahr ungefähr zu wissen, was brauchen wir. Es hat sich so eingebürgert, dass meine Kumpels sagen, Du fährst, hast das Boot, organisiere das und sage uns was wir bezahlen müssen.

Meine Frage so jetzt. Wie organisiert ihr das mit Essen und Trinken?


----------



## buttweisser (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Peter,

ich organisiere auch die Reise seit Jahren für meine Jungs. Wir sind immer ca. 8 Angler.

Ich kümmere mich dabei um fast alles, aber nicht um die Getränke. Die muß sich jeder selbst besorgen. Da ist mir der Aufwand einfach zu groß. Kaffee und Tee fürs Frühstück kauf ich natürlich mit ein.

Wenn Du einen guten Koch in der Truppe hast, dann kannst Du ruhig mal "vorkochen" weiter delegieren, z.B. Gulasch usw.

Alles allein machen ist einfach zuviel Arbeit.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## dorsch*thomas (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Peter,  wir haben das Glück, einen in unserer Truppe zu haben der gerne kocht. Da ist Mittag- und Abendessen gesichert. Da ich Frühaufsteher bin , sorge ich fürs Frühstück, unser dritter Mann schält in der Zeit wo wir Filetieren z.B. schon mal Kartoffeln oder macht z.B. schon mal den Grill an. Um die Buchung für das Haus und das Boot bei Nikolaj  kümmere ich mich alleine, nachdem wir den Termin festgelegt haben.So hat jeder seine Aufgabe und das klappt sehr gut. Wir überlegen vor jedem Trip was wir an Lebensmitteln so brauchen, kaufen die zusammen ein und die Kosten werden geteilt. Das machen wir auch mit den gefangenen Fisch so, egal ob einer mehr fängt als der andere, es bekommt jeder den gleichen Anteil Filet. Das gehört für uns einfach zu einem gelungenen Urlaub dazu. Gruß Thomas


----------



## Opticus (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wir fahren jedes Jahr mit 4-6 Leuten. Ich buche das Haus und Boot.
 Nach der Buchung kassiere ich gleich! 200-250€ von jedem. Was über bleibt ist für Essen, Sprit, Fähre usw.. 
 Ohne Vorkasse habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, da gibt es schnell Ausreden
 Essen kochen wir 4x vor ( z.B. Gulasch) und nehmen Grillfleisch mit.

 Gruß Mathias


----------



## Farmer1810 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Guten Abend zusammen, 
für mich geht es dieses Jahr zwischen den Jahren (26.12 - 02.01) nach langeland - Rudkobing. Wäre über jegliche Tipps zu der Jahreszeit sehr dankbar!
Viele Grüße


----------



## Vareler Holger (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Trophy2002 schrieb:


> Ja leider ist es so nur 1 Woche LL ist viiiiiiieeeeel zu wenig. Ich muss gestehen bei einer Anreise von fast 1300km Einfach mit 2 Tonnen Trailer am Pkw, habe ich oft bei der Rückkehr etwas die Schnauze voll. Aber so nach einer Woche daheim, packt mich (uns) wieder das Fieber. so habe ich auch schon meinen Termin für Mai 2016.
> Diesmal noch direkt in Spodsbjerg, sonst eher etwas ausserhalb in den Orten.
> Ich lese auch die Meldungen über die Forderungen an Novasol-Häusern. Ich habe mir schon oft gedacht, dass wir echt sauberer wegfahren ( wir putzen schon gründlich) als wir ankommen. Hatten diesbezüglich auch nie Probleme, aber man soll ja nicht schreien.
> Eines war dieses Jahr seltsam, wie üblich zahlt man ja bei Hausbuchung mit Kreditkarte 2 mal Raten. Eine kleine Anfangsrate kurz nach der Buchung und eine 2. größere mit Restbetrag so 6 Wochen vor Urlaubsbeginn.
> ...



Hallo wir fahren immer zu 3 ausser in diesem Jahr  da waren wir zu 5. Ich buche Haus und Boot. Das Geld kassiere ich sofort ein, falls einer dann abspringt ist das Geld dann weg. Kurz bevor es los geht treffen wir uns um den Essensplan zu besprechen. Ich kaufe dann alles ein und dann wird die Summe wieder geteilt. Der der fährt bezahlt Sprit fürs Auto und Boot und am Ende wenn wir zu Hause sind wird das Auto wieder voll getankt dann wieder geteilt. Eigentlich genau wie du das schreibst.
Gruß Holger


----------



## Stulle (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

1300 km ach du schande da fahr ich 3 mal um auf die strecke zu kommen. Das ist Einsatz ☺


----------



## Nxr Mxxrxsxnglxr (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Angler
November hat zwar Sch... Wetter ,aber mit dichter Berufsfischerkleidung ging es sehr Gut. Die Sache ist schnell erzählt. Boot ist drei Tage "davon zwei imWindschatten der Insel""für mich  möglich gewesen und brachte 56 Dorsche 9 Köhler auf den 100g Kieler Blitz schlanke Form  / blau silber.  70er Dorsche in 3m Wasser hatte ich in den fast 30 J. Langeland doch eher selten .Gummi lief überhaupt nicht. Altbewährt (gewohnt?) setzte sich durch.
UND DANN DIE  BRANDUNG!
Meine alten 5m  Silstar Carbon   300g und meine 80erShakespeare Pro mußten alles hergeben . 300g Pyramidenblei blieb liegen ein Haken am System mit 8mm Perle  Perlmut Gelb Perlmut und viel """ Wattwurm"""" brachte Viiiieeeel Fisch .den alten Watti ruhig drauflassen und den neuen dazuschieben. Da große Haken , kaum Platte ,  die die dran waren durften wieder schwimmen. Aber Dorsch.!.! Von 18 bis22 Uhr fischen,von 23Uhr bis 1-1/2  2  saubermachen  Duschen ,Essen,ausschlafen bis 9-10Uhr  Brandung aussuchen ein wenig Ruhen und los. Nach sechs Tagen Arme und Rücken Platt,aber sehr viel Freude beim Fischen gehabt.
Wenn die Gesundheit mit macht bin ich nach Früh und Hochsommer  mitte Nov.wieder oben um wie  FRÜHER NUR Brandungsangeln zu betreiben die Suche nach einen für mich passenden Boot  wird 2016 fortgesetzt.
Ein Brandungsmittangler(Namen vergessen ist wohl aber auch im 
Forum) meinte sich mit Heringsfetzen und Garnelen aus den Glas trotz angebotener Wattis ,""Beratungsresisstent"", mit seinen*drei*beköderten Haken ,120gSpielzeugkralleknbei an beiden zusammengefischten Abenden mit den Worten zu verabschieden ,da haste aber den Papst in der Tasche gehabt.Naja einer 0  Fisch einer 28 sehr gute Dorsche bis 65cm ist halt Fortune , oder doch ein klein wenig können und Erfahrung?.


----------



## buttweisser (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Petri Meeresangler,

wenn Du 28 Fische hast und der andere Angler 0, dann hat der Kollege eindeutig versagt und Du hast Dir eben Mühe gegeben. Und das wird nun mal belohnt.


----------



## de Lumb (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Opticus schrieb:


> Wir fahren jedes Jahr mit 4-6 Leuten. Ich buche das Haus und Boot.
> Nach der Buchung kassiere ich gleich! 200-250€ von jedem. Was über bleibt ist für Essen, Sprit, Fähre usw..
> Ohne Vorkasse habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, da gibt es schnell Ausreden
> 
> ...



Dann wird es Zeit die Gesellschaft mal zu wechseln. Da könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen mit auf See im Boot zu sitzen wenn es mal brenzlig wird. Kameradschaft ist das A und O auf dem Teich (und beim Finanziellem auch).
Gruß de Lumb


----------



## Trophy2002 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

@Stulle 
Ja das ist Einsatz mit 1300km, die fahre ich auch alleine über Nacht mit dem Trailer dran. Dafür hab ich nur 630km nach Kroatien und Ihr etwas mehr wenn Ihr in den Süden wollt.

Werde dann auch dieses Jahr wieder dann den Essensplan usw. festlegen.
Lach ich bin auch der Koch der Truppe
(Organisator, Reservierer, Fahrer, Koch, usw.)

Aber ich muss gestehen es macht auch Spass, keiner nörgelt oder sonst was. ( gibts ja auch die, die gleich sagen: sag mir ruhig Beschei , wenn ich dir wo nicht helfen kann).


----------



## MS aus G (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Rudolf,

schön, das Du wieder gesund in der Heimat bist, und natürlich ein dickes Petri zu Deinen Fängen!!! 

Wir hatten leider nicht so viel Glück mit dem Wetter bzw. den Dorschen. Wir waren wohl noch zu früh da. Die Dorsche standen noch nicht ufernah, so wie im letzten Jahr. Obwohl anfangs die Wassertemperatur ähnlich war, aber im Laufe der 2 Wochen stieg sie nochmal um 2 Grad an, was unserer Meinung nach die Dorsche doch etwas "durcheinander" gebracht hat. Aber so ist das halt. Nächstes Jahr wird alles wieder besser!!!

Allen noch eine schöne Adventszeit und denen, die dieses Jahr nochmal hochfahren, ein dickes Petri!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Allroundtalent (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Moin in die Runde, 

ich bin nach Weihnachten über Silvester auf der Insel.
Anglertechnisch bin ich völliger Langeland-Neuling, zuvor die Jahre habe ich die Angelsachen zuhause gelassen, da stand eher die Gesellschaft im Vordergrund. Dieses Jahr habe ich mich aber dazu entschieden, doch mal den Fischen nachzustellen. 
Ich habe mir von North Guiding den Angelführer bestellt und auch gelesen, dort erhält man einen guten Überblick... aber die richtigen Spezies sind ja hier 

Zielfische sollen Mefo und Dorsch sein, wegen Seeunverträglichkeit nur vom Ufer aus, hauptsächlich Blech, ggf. auch mit Plastik/ Gummi. 
Unser Haus befindet sich nahezu am südlichsten Punkt der Insel, daher hatte ich auch vor, die Gegend zu befischen. 

Ich hatte vor diverse Farben und Formen auszuprobieren, insbesondere mit Springerfliege (Polar Magnus und Co, ansonsten Blech wie snaps, mörre silda etc.).
Kann mir evtl. jemand Tips zu Farben und Formen geben, mit denen er im Winter gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat?
Für jede weitere Stelle oder auch den einen oder anderen Tipp von Insidern bin ich natürlich offen. 

Besten Dank im Voraus! Petri!


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo in die Runde. Unsere 6 Mann Truppe wird die letzte April Woche auf LL verbringen. Wie immer geht es von Bukkemose bei Haus und Boot raus. Haben das Haus direkt an der Slip Bahn. War im letzten Jahr Top, auch das abendliche "Brandungsangeln". Schade nur, dass die Platten zu der Jahreszeit in keiner guten Kondition sind.


----------



## tom_saywer (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bei uns verhält sich die Sache ähnlich, wir buchen über Torben Hansen. Eine kleinere Anzahlung und eine Restrate. Bezüglich Verpflegung haben wir uns darauf geeinigt das jeden Abend ein anderes zweier Team kocht. Den Einkauf erledigen wir alle zusammen (8-10 Personen) nach einer vorher abgesprochenen Liste, die natürlich auch Getränke beinhaltet 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tom_saywer (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ach ja wir sind im die 2. April Woche wieder auf LL


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorsch*thomas (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Allen Boardies  frohe Weihnachten und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2016 !!  Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dorschjäger 25 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Auch ich wünsche allen Langelandfreunden eine frohe Weihnacht und einen guten Rutsch.#h


----------



## Vareler Holger (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Wünsche allen eine schöne Weihnacht und ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 
Gruss Holger


----------



## Windelwilli (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Brennendes Schiff vor Bagenkop.
War zufällig jemand vor Ort? Wir waren Ende Oktober genau dort.

http://www.dr.dk/nyheder/indland/redningsmand-skide-vaere-med-skibet-det-er-bare-materiel


----------



## Stulle (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Frohe Weihnachten an alle. Mein letzter Angeltrip steht vor der Tür der Wetterbericht lässt vorahnen das ich oft ins ab schreiben kann . Ich hoffe ich kann trotzdem ein paar Erfolge verkünden. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MS aus G (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich wünsche allen Langeland-Fans ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue (Angel-) Jahr 2016!!!

Natürlich allen ein dickes Petri, die es "zwischen" den Jahren noch versuchen den ein oder anderen Schuppenträger auf der Insel noch zu überlisten!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## AlexAstloch (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bin nächstes Jahr vom 13.3-24.3 da. Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und dickes Petri!


----------



## Stulle (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Anfahrt.
Aus geplanten 5 Stunden Anfahrt mit Pause wurden 7 nur mit Hotdog pause. Schwerste Regenfälle bei Windstärke 8+. Den Stau zwischen Middelfart und Odense mußten wir über die Dörfer umfahren, unterwegs waren alle kleinen Flüsschen über die Ufer getreten. Anangeln fiel also aus. Aber das Begrüßungs Geschenk war nett.


----------



## tom_saywer (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hey ihr 2015er Langeland Fans. Ich wünsche einen guten Rutsch ins neuen Jahr. Für das angehende Jahr fischreiche Urlaubstage auf unserer Insel


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorsch*thomas (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Langeland 2016 läuft schon. Gruß thomas


----------



## carlsberg (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich wünsche allen einen  guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2016 . Hoffe das ich nächstes Jahr wieder Aktiver hier teil nehmen kann.


----------



## Multe (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes und fischreiches neues Jahr. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns im nächsten Jahr wieder auf unserer geliebten Insel. 
Nach dem starken Salzwassereinstrom wird es wohl wieder einige tolle Überraschungen geben.


----------



## MS aus G (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Ich wünsche auch allen ein gutes neues Jahr 2016!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Vareler Holger (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Bevor noch ein Thema aufgemacht wird.
Wie oben schon geschrieben.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309562


----------



## Kegelfisch (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hallo Langelandfreunde
Auch von mir alles Gute zum neuen Jahr. Meine Frau und ich möchten in diesem Jahr nach einer kurzen Schnuppertour im Jahr 2014 (starker Sturm und Seegang) eine Woche Kurz(angel)urlaub in der Nähe von Spodsbjerg machen . Die Meißten Anreisenden fahren entweder über Land (Flensburg/Fünen/Langeland) oder mit den Fähren über Fehmarn (Putgarden/Rödby) und später Tarp/Spodsbjerg. Warum nimmt keiner die Verbindung über Als mit der Fähre Fynshav/Bojden ? Sicher dauert Fähre etwas länger , aber der Weg nach Langeland ist doch viel kürzer . Außerdem ist er stressfreier mit dem Bootshänger dran . Kosten betragen bei 2 Personen und Gespann unter 12 m 43,00 €.
Uwe#c


----------



## Vareler Holger (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Kegelfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Langelandfreunde
> Auch von mir alles Gute zum neuen Jahr. Meine Frau und ich möchten in diesem Jahr nach einer kurzen Schnuppertour im Jahr 2014 (starker Sturm und Seegang) eine Woche Kurz(angel)urlaub in der Nähe von Spodsbjerg machen . Die Meißten Anreisenden fahren entweder über Land (Flensburg/Fünen/Langeland) oder mit den Fähren über Fehmarn (Putgarden/Rödby) und später Tarp/Spodsbjerg. Warum nimmt keiner die Verbindung über Als mit der Fähre Fynshav/Bojden ? Sicher dauert Fähre etwas länger , aber der Weg nach Langeland ist doch viel kürzer . Außerdem ist er stressfreier mit dem Bootshänger dran . Kosten betragen bei 2 Personen und Gespann unter 12 m 43,00 €.
> Uwe#c



Auch wenn es kürzer ist die Häuser bekommt man eh erst zwischen 13-15 Uhr. Mag gut für die sein die 8-10 Std Anreise haben. Ich zb. fahre mit Pause 6 Std. Wir sind immer gegen 11 Uhr da und müssen dann eh noch auf die Schlüssel warten. Und fahren wir später los steht man wieder im Stau.


----------



## Kegelfisch (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2015*

Hei Holger#h
Ich habe leider keine 100 km/h - Zulassung für den Trailer. Da reichen keine 6 h ab Berlin aus . Außerdem weiß ich noch nicht , wo ich den Schlüssel bekomme. Wenn das Wetter paßt , gehen wir eben vorher baden ))- #d eher nicht Anfang Mai.
Trotzdem Danke ; Uwe


----------



## welsbauch! (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Langeland 2015*



Schmidtler schrieb:


> Moin,
> Unsere Gruppe von 6-8 Mann fährt nächstes Jahr nach langeland, genauer gesagt nach spodsbjerg. Geplant ist vom 16.-23. April.
> War schonmal jemand zu.ungefähr dieser Zeit da und weiß wie die AngelVerhältnisse ungefähr sind. Es ist das erste mal das wir dort hinfahren. Ich meine so vom drift/Strömung ob da ein 100 Gramm pilker noch zu gebrauchen ist oder ob man etwas schwereres Gerät braucht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Schmidtler. Wir fahren schon einige Jahre immer im April und sind auch vom 16-23 April dort. 2015 hatten wir Bilderbuchwetter,konnten jeden Tag raus und haben auch gefangen. Aber mit 7 Kollegen nicht einen Dorsch über 6kg. Zu den Gewichten: in der Regel reichen Gewichte zwischen 80 und 200 Gr aus. Es gibt auch Strömungs-Windverhältnisse da bekommt man 400gr kaum an dn Boden. Standartköder sind Jigs mit Gummi in Japanrot mit Schwarz. Möhrchen sind natürlich super,aber auch teuer. Bei Pilkern gehen Heringsfarben wie Blau mit Silber auch ganz gut. Alles bräunlich, gelb,orange (Krabbenfarbe) fängt auch. Wie gesagt.das sind Daumenregeln (Standartköder). Alles andere einfach mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja vorort.  ich wünsche eine Windstille und erfolgreiche Woche auf LL.                                                                       

    Gruß, Jürgen


----------

